# Nappy, Kinky and LOVIN" IT



## GOALdigger

This thread is dedicated to all that is natural hair.

Inspirations, pictures and tips.

Have fun!!!!


----------



## Touch

I havent been natural since my mom finally let me get a perm in the ninth grade lol, but a while ago I just decide to not get my touch up and to see what happens. How do you grade your hair. I always hear ppl say they are a 4a etc. How do i know what i am?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yayyy!!!!!
THis is me after I took my hair out of twist:






after flatiron


----------



## *Jem*

yay for Natural hair! I have been natural for some time and will never ever go back to relaxers again!

Right now I am doing the tightly curly method- works really great for my 3b/c hair. it sounds crazy but it really works
http://www.tightlycurly.com/technique/curlyprimer/

and a few pics.....


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

what exactly does natural mean? no relaxer?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Yep no relaxer.

Loving your hair both ways DC Cutie!  Its long


----------



## Love Of My Life

natural..what hair color is that?? haven't seen mine in like 20 years...


----------



## GOALdigger

A new style that I've been obessed with for that past few days

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjCeJNk9mxk


----------



## diva j*

^that bun is really cute. im natural as well


----------



## truegem

I tried but just couldn't swing it.  I give you all much credit because I felt like it takes a lot of TLC to keep your hair natural and healthy.  I tried growing my relaxer out for about 7-8 months and it was really hard for me, I ended up going back to a relaxer because I just couldn't grow my hair out and keep it healthy.  I felt like I couldn't maintain it properly.  I may try it again but I just want to give a big thumbs up to you ladies rockin' the natural styles.  Beautiful!!!


----------



## *Jem*

and here are a couple of pics of my hair in various stages of curly...2nd pic my hair is kinda wet


----------



## elongreach

truegem said:


> I tried but just couldn't swing it. I give you all much credit because I felt like it takes a lot of TLC to keep your hair natural and healthy. I tried growing my relaxer out for about 7-8 months and it was really hard for me, I ended up going back to a relaxer because I just couldn't grow my hair out and keep it healthy. I felt like I couldn't maintain it properly. I may try it again but I just want to give a big thumbs up to you ladies rockin' the natural styles. Beautiful!!!


 
Ditto.  I don't have the patience to maintain it.  I barely like washing my hair as it is between salon appointments.  I have learned to stretch my touchups a little longer, but I think that also has to do with me getting older and my texture changing a bit.  But I'm always a little jealous of natural hair.


----------



## kenseysimone

Yayyyyyy.
I used to hate my hair when I was in junior high.
But now I love it.


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

I haven't had a relax in 7+ years but I wouldn't say my hair is exactly "natural"


----------



## .pursefiend.

yaaay for this thread! 

i haven't gone natural yet but in the process of growing my short hair out so i can transition with braids this summer. if all goes well i want to big chop in the winter


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Great thread! Looking forward to seeing more styles. I want to go natural again i had locs but cut them 3 years ago.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

GOALdigger said:


> A new style that I've been obessed with for that past few days
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjCeJNk9mxk


 

that's cute!


----------



## GOALdigger

^^^and so easy !


----------



## Jahpson

truegem said:


> I tried but just couldn't swing it. I give you all much credit because I felt like it takes a lot of TLC to keep your hair natural and healthy. I tried growing my relaxer out for about 7-8 months and it was really hard for me, I ended up going back to a relaxer because I just couldn't grow my hair out and keep it healthy. I felt like I couldn't maintain it properly. I may try it again but I just want to give a big thumbs up to you ladies rockin' the natural styles. Beautiful!!!


 
I went really extreme when I decided to go natural. I wanted to keep trimming off my ends as my natural hair grew in. This woman who worked at a beauty school was so arrogant and told me that I shouldn't cut anything just let it grow out.

But, as anyone with AA hair knows that when I wash it half my hair would be natural and bushy and the other half would be bone straight. Not a good look.

So I avoided her advice and cut my hair off!! It use to be neck length and I cut it to a pixie cut. That was like 3 years ago and now my all natural hair is past my shoulders! It was a struggle with short hair (burnt myself twice using the flat and curling iron lol) but now that its grown out, I'm ok.


----------



## Jahpson

hotshot said:


> natural..what hair color is that?? haven't seen mine in like 20 years...


 
lol!

I guess your adopted hair color


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I am gonna try the flat twist (at a salon) I like that. I'm enjoying the videos on youtube.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> I went really extreme when I decided to go natural. I wanted to keep trimming off my ends as my natural hair grew in. This woman who worked at a beauty school was so arrogant and told me that I shouldn't cut anything just let it grow out.
> 
> But, as anyone with AA hair knows that when I wash it half my hair would be natural and bushy and the other half would be bone straight. Not a good look.
> 
> So I avoided her advice and cut my hair off!! It use to be neck length and I cut it to a pixie cut. That was like 3 years ago and now my all natural hair is past my shoulders! It was a struggle with short hair (burnt myself twice using the flat and curling iron lol) but now that its grown out, I'm ok.


 

Same thing I did when I went natural I did the big chop when I had about 4 inches of natural hair then I did twists and wore a frow for a few months. Then I locked it.


----------



## *Jem*

Jahpson said:


> I went really extreme when I decided to go natural. I wanted to keep trimming off my ends as my natural hair grew in. This woman who worked at a beauty school was so arrogant and told me that I shouldn't cut anything just let it grow out.
> 
> But, as anyone with AA hair knows that when I wash it half my hair would be natural and bushy and the other half would be bone straight. Not a good look.
> 
> So I avoided her advice and cut my hair off!! It use to be neck length and I cut it to a pixie cut. That was like 3 years ago and now my all natural hair is past my shoulders! It was a struggle with short hair (burnt myself twice using the flat and curling iron lol) but now that its grown out, I'm ok.



I cut all my hair off too. lol it was crazy. My hair was breaking off from the relaxer and coloring and I got fed up. It was just a few inches long when I cut it. I wore cornrows and micro braids until it grew out enough for a cute 'fro. That was 6 years ago! and I have cut my hair and grown it out twice since. My hair is just past my shoulders curly  and right past my bra strap straight.


----------



## truegem

I tried wigs, braid sets, had braids for a while but I guess the way to do it is just get over it and chop it off.  That half and half that *Japhson* is talking about was the biggest PITA ever.  

May I ask what hair products you have found work best for your natural hair and what products you changed when you went natural.  When I was attempting this I used Aubrey Organics shampoos and conditioners.  I didn't like the shampoos to much but all of the conditioners I tried were fabulous.  I still use them.

Out of curiousity do any of you natural ladies have little girls?  Do you plan on keeping them natural?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^I used the doctor bronners soaps to wash my hair and Daily Defense tender apple conditioner to detangle. I would also use the organic root stimulator aloe shampoo. There were other products i tried too but its been some time so I don't remember them all. I have two girls one is 14 and the other 5 I will never perm their hair.


----------



## MissTiss

I love this thread and hope it sticks around.  There have been a few others in the past, but they sorta disapper. 

I'm a natural. I let my relaxer grow out for a looooooong time before I cut the relaxed ends off in December 2007.   My hair is to my waist when it's straight and shrinks more than 50 percent to hit just below my shoulders when curly.

I can't find any recent hair pics, but here's a good look at mine from about a year ago.  It settles down a lot better now.  It took a while to figure out what works.


----------



## elongreach

MissTiss said:


> I love this thread and hope it sticks around. There have been a few others in the past, but they sorta disapper.
> 
> I'm a natural. I let my relaxer grow out for a looooooong time before I cut the relaxed ends off in December 2007. My hair is to my waist when it's straight and shrinks more than 50 percent to hit just below my shoulders when curly.
> 
> I can't find any recent hair pics, but here's a good look at mine from about a year ago. It settles down a lot better now. It took a while to figure out what works.


 

See if my hair would look like that once my relaxer was gone, I would totally go for the amount of time it would take for me to do my hair, but i don't think my hair would turn out like that.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Your hair just looks so lush misstick.

I also use Aubreys I only use the con and not the shampoo.

I really cannot take seriously what some hairdressers say regarding hair. Its so hit and miss the advice, best to find what works for your hair yourself or through friends and family etc.


----------



## MissTiss

elongreach said:


> See if my hair would look like that once my relaxer was gone, I would totally go for the amount of time it would take for me to do my hair, but i don't think my hair would turn out like that.


 

Thanks, girls!
I was actually very surprised since I hadn't seen it since I was very very young.  I had sweet, soft curls as a toddler but it began to become course as I grew older.  My mom didn't know how to handle it so she started relaxing it.  I always thought it was because I had this huge frizz-ball mess.  

I actually went waaay broke a while back and had to cut the relaxer out of my budget.  It was all I could do to save it from breaking off at the point where relaxer and natural meet.  It was very sensitive.  I finally noticed it one day when I got out of the shower and was kinda staring in the mirror trying to figure out what to do with my mop.  I was  trying to get a good look and I saw that I had curls, not frizz!!! and the length was just past my earlobes.  I said "F-This" --literally and outloud, broke out my scissors and chopped off the relaxer (probably 8-10 inches worth) in my sink.  I've never looked back. 

For close to 25 years I didn't know...It's hard to tell when the natural hair is just a few inches long what kind of texture it will be.  I bet your natural hair would be gorgeous.


----------



## MissTiss

Regarding the time it takes to do my hair: the detangling part can be a nightmare, but otherwise, I find that I spend less time on my natural hair.  I always use product while my hair is soaking wet -- usually put it in while in the shower distribute it through with my Denman brush , squeeze excess water, Denman again and let it air dry.  

I got my best hair tips ever by reading this blog.


----------



## oxyoxy136

MissTiss said:


> I love this thread and hope it sticks around.  There have been a few others in the past, but they sorta disapper.
> 
> I'm a natural. I let my relaxer grow out for a looooooong time before I cut the relaxed ends off in December 2007.   My hair is to my waist when it's straight and shrinks more than 50 percent to hit just below my shoulders when curly.
> 
> I can't find any recent hair pics, but here's a good look at mine from about a year ago.  It settles down a lot better now.  It took a while to figure out what works.



We have the same hair texture.


----------



## Kansashalo

I consider myself natural, although I do color my hair!  I color my hair because I think it gives my curls some depth.  Anyway, I've been natural for a while now - maybe 6 years??  I'm at work so here are a few pics from my facebook album.  I'll post more later.

I love learning more about products and caring for natural hair so keep this thread flowing ladies!


----------



## .pursefiend.

loving everyone's pics - can't wait to go natural!


----------



## Kansashalo

What products are you ladies using for hold or style? 

I've tried Carol Daughter's hair milk and except for the smell (it has lemongrass in it which is STRONG), I do like it.  I've also tried a few products by Curls, but I'm not a fan. 

Other than that, I typically used leave in conditioner and homemade oil on the ends.


----------



## DC-Cutie

for hold and style - I spritz my hair with a mix of water, honey (yes honey) and Giovanni Direct leave-in, finger comb or use denman brush, then scrunch with 100% aloe vera gel (no alcohol).  seal ends with oil


----------



## elongreach

I don't have my printer hooked up because I'm moving stuff around, but there is more than one way to skin a cat.  Here is a pic of me as a wee child of 3 with natural hair.  It's not curly, but it's also straightened with a hot comb.












This is the reason I have straightened hair now.  Like most children, I did not like getting my hair done.  I didn't like my mother washing my hair in the sink because I would get scared water or soap would get in my eye (did I mention I still hate washing my own hair?  This may be one of the reasons).  So it took forever to wash my thick head of hair.  Then blowdry and proceed to watch your child flinch with every touch of the comb.  I had to be about 5 when I got my first relaxer.  Which my mother always says she regrets because by 6, it ate my hair up.  Of course, it didn't last because my hair seems to be pretty resilient which is why I need a touch up all the time (approx. every 3 months. Formally 2), because my hair growth seems superhuman.


----------



## DC-Cutie

elongreach said:


> I . I had to be about 5 when I got my first relaxer. Which my mother always says she regrets because by 6, it ate my hair up. .


 
age 5   Wowzers.  My mother waited until I was 14 or 15, still young, but I can't even imagine 5.  Yet, I saw a 3 year old getting a 'kiddie' perm once - I almost wanted to slap her mother.


----------



## lovemysavior

This is my knappy hair.  As a young child I had straighter hair and for some reason as I'm getting older, it's getting more and more wavy.  I went to sleep with my hair damp last night and this is how it looks in the morning.  I have yet to find the perfect product to weigh my hair down a bit, as I feel it just fluffs up. I don't usually put any product in my hair whatsoever.  Last night the only thing that I did put was Morrocan Oil hoping that it would look less frizzy this morning.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Ooo, I like this thread. 

I've been natural for about 7 years. I did the big chop and cut it all off when I was in college and haven't looked back. I cut really short again a few years ago because it was dyed and that had ran it's course.  Natural hair really isn't that difficult to maintain, imo.

There are some gorgeous pictures in this thread.  My hair is much kinkier/tightly coiled though.


----------



## MissTiss

Kansashalo said:


> What products are you ladies using for hold or style?
> 
> I've tried Carol Daughter's hair milk and except for the smell (it has lemongrass in it which is STRONG), I do like it. I've also tried a few products by Curls, but I'm not a fan.
> 
> Other than that, I typically used leave in conditioner and homemade oil on the ends.


 

I use this.  The smell is a little off-putting that's true, but it does kinda fade out as my hair dries.  Oddly enough, my Go-To Leave In curl managing solution right now Hair Milk and Biolage Detangling Solution.  I gotta go find a picture.  

What do you girls do with your hair at night?


----------



## Jahpson

I was with Dove shampoo and conditoners for dry and frizzy hair. Then I apply tea tree oil to my scalp if I air dry it (elimiates dandruff). Otherwise, pink hair lotion for my ends.


----------



## talexs

*lms* your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Kansashalo

MissTiss said:


> What do you girls do with your hair at night?


 
I wear a satin bonnet and call it good.   Sometimes I will lightly pull it in a loose  low ponytail and then wear the satin bonnet, but that's about it.




talexs said:


> *lms* your hair is beautiful!


 
It is.  I love big waves.


----------



## Jahpson

elongreach said:


> I don't have my printer hooked up because I'm moving stuff around, but there is more than one way to skin a cat. Here is a pic of me as a wee child of 3 with natural hair. It's not curly, but it's also straightened with a hot comb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reason I have straightened hair now. Like most children, I did not like getting my hair done. I didn't like my mother washing my hair in the sink because I would get scared water or soap would get in my eye (did I mention I still hate washing my own hair? This may be one of the reasons). So it took forever to wash my thick head of hair. Then blowdry and proceed to watch your child flinch with every touch of the comb. I had to be about 5 when I got my first relaxer. Which my mother always says she regrets because by 6, it ate my hair up. Of course, it didn't last because my hair seems to be pretty resilient which is why I need a touch up all the time (approx. every 3 months. Formally 2), because my hair growth seems superhuman.


 
you were such a cutie pie!! awww

such long hair too!



lovemysavior said:


> This is my knappy hair. As a young child I had straighter hair and for some reason as I'm getting older, it's getting more and more wavy. I went to sleep with my hair damp last night and this is how it looks in the morning. I have yet to find the perfect product to weigh my hair down a bit, as I feel it just fluffs up. I don't usually put any product in my hair whatsoever. Last night the only thing that I did put was Morrocan Oil hoping that it would look less frizzy this morning.


 
Gorgeous hair! Do you know how many women are getting extensions just to have your length? lol

i have heard alot about morrocan oil! what does it do exactly?


----------



## MissTiss

oxyoxy136 said:


> We have the same hair texture.


 

I would love to see pictures! Especially different curly styles, I mostly wear mine down or up.  Nothing cute.


----------



## talexs

^^There are a few threads in the rants and raves section about Mor oil, majority of people seem to love it


----------



## *Jem*

MissTiss said:


> What do you girls do with your hair at night?



I braid it in 2 braids and sleep with a satin bonnet on. Sexy!
I unbraid in the morning, spritz a little water and add some conditioner and I am ready to go


----------



## MissTiss

Satin bonnet, hmm?  Please point me in the direction of wear to find one, because the nightly fight between my cotton pillow and my hair is a losing battle.  My curls are getting beat up.


----------



## GOALdigger

^^^ most beauty supply stores sell them.Not sally's but the supply stores that are typical owned by asians. they sell everything. Just try and go in there and buy just a bonnet. lol!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

elongreach said:


> Ditto. I don't have the patience to maintain it. I barely like washing my hair as it is between salon appointments. I have learned to stretch my touchups a little longer, but I think that also has to do with me getting older and my texture changing a bit. But I'm always a little jealous of natural hair.


 
I third it! One of my besties is natural. I am so envious. I don't have the strenght nor time nor dedication required lol


----------



## diva j*

at night, i sleep with something called a "pretty wrap" its made of satin and since im a wild sleeper, its the only thing that stays on my head, lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

MissTiss said:


> Satin bonnet, hmm? Please point me in the direction of wear to find one, because the nightly fight between my cotton pillow and my hair is a losing battle. My curls are getting beat up.


 
I find silk scarves and/or pillowcases to be the best for curls



GOALdigger said:


> ^^^ most beauty supply stores sell them.Not sally's but the supply stores that are typical owned by asians. they sell everything. Just try and go in there and buy just a bonnet. lol!


 
I did a little research at the beauty supply store and sally's.  the package said satin or silk, but upon further review it was 'made of 100% nylon" - clearly not satin or silk

I get mine from this place.  customer service is superb, ships fast and quality scarves (i only get the silk items), bonnets and pillowcases

http://www.tenderheaded.com/index.html


----------



## tknight

0KAY GUYS I DECIDED T0 G0 NATURAL!!!! 0mg!!!!!! i got my last perm a month ago so now im in transition!!!!! So I want to do my Big Chop in September!!! My Bf said he is not going to like it but oh well!!! L0L!!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Thanks *Talexs* and *Jahpson*.  My hair can grow super long if I let it, but it tends to get frizzy and that's why I usually fuss with it so much.  Morrocan oil helps me a little so far.  It makes my hair really soft so I'm hoping that with time, my hair will be less frizzy.


----------



## tknight

Another thing is if you guys want to know more about natural hair and hair regimen's and deep condition homemade recipes..You should look on youtube my fave is BlackOnyx77 she is very very helpful!!! There is a lot of information on "Going Natural" on youtube!!! I hope this is helpful to everyone.


----------



## Aslan

Meee, meee! I have locs that are dyed brunette.


----------



## GOALdigger

^^^ nice

I can't wait til my twist are that length.


----------



## *Jem*

MissTiss said:


> Satin bonnet, hmm?  Please point me in the direction of wear to find one, because the nightly fight between my cotton pillow and my hair is a losing battle.  My curls are getting beat up.



I get mine at walmart. I also sleep on a satin pillowcase because I sleep wild too and sometimes the bonnet comes off.


----------



## elongreach

Aslan said:


> Meee, meee! I have locs that are dyed brunette.


 
I love the color on your skintone


----------



## elongreach

*Jem* said:


> I get mine at walmart. I also sleep on a satin pillowcase because I sleep wild too and sometimes the bonnet comes off.


 
I have a pillow with a satin pillowcase too.  I usually don't have a problem with my bonnet coming off, but you never know.


----------



## KatsBags

As someone with stick-straight hair, I have to say you all have hair I would kill for... 

Everyone's hair is so beautiful!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Aslan I LOVE your locs and the color!


----------



## La Fée Absinthe

what an amazing thread!! Everybody's curls are so beautiful!!! 
I have nappy, frizzy, fine hair that is neither straight or curly and needs so much work either way. I admire the beautiful ringlet curls here!!


----------



## TygerKitty

KatsBags said:


> As someone with stick-straight hair, I have to say you all have hair I would kill for...
> 
> Everyone's hair is so beautiful!!



I totally agree!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

elongreach said:


> I don't have my printer hooked up because I'm moving stuff around, but there is more than one way to skin a cat. Here is a pic of me as a wee child of 3 with natural hair. It's not curly, but it's also straightened with a hot comb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reason I have straightened hair now. Like most children, I did not like getting my hair done. I didn't like my mother washing my hair in the sink because I would get scared water or soap would get in my eye (did I mention I still hate washing my own hair? This may be one of the reasons). So it took forever to wash my thick head of hair. Then blowdry and proceed to watch your child flinch with every touch of the comb. I had to be about 5 when I got my first relaxer. Which my mother always says she regrets because by 6, it ate my hair up. Of course, it didn't last because my hair seems to be pretty resilient which is why I need a touch up all the time (approx. every 3 months. Formally 2), because my hair growth seems superhuman.


 

wow that's alot of hair, adorable!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Aslan said:


> Meee, meee! I have locs that are dyed brunette.


 

awww memories my locs were the same color


----------



## luvmy3girls

Kansashalo said:


> What products are you ladies using for hold or style?
> 
> I've tried Carol Daughter's hair milk and except for the smell (it has lemongrass in it which is STRONG), I do like it. I've also tried a few products by Curls, but I'm not a fan.
> 
> Other than that, I typically used leave in conditioner and homemade oil on the ends.


 My daughters have mixed hair and I use the Carol Daughters hair milk on them sometimes and if you like that...you should try Mixed Chicks leave in conditioner it works even better than the Carol Daughter.


----------



## yellow08

Natural checking in 

Yesterday, I spent 3.5 hours on my head and I have the bags under my eyes to prove it (poo/dc'ed, tension dried and flatironed my hair) I'm sooo tired today!

Anybody know of a* great *detangler, product wise?


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> Natural checking in
> 
> Yesterday, I spent 3.5 hours on my head and I have the bags under my eyes to prove it (poo/dc'ed, tension dried and flatironed my hair) I'm sooo tired today!
> 
> Anybody know of a* great *detangler, product wise?


 
Hey Yellow - glad to know another natural on tPF

for detangler I go for hello hydration (in the blue bottle), a wide tooth comb and running water...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

yellow08 said:


> Natural checking in
> 
> Yesterday, I spent 3.5 hours on my head and I have the bags under my eyes to prove it (poo/dc'ed, tension dried and flatironed my hair) I'm sooo tired today!
> 
> Anybody know of a* great *detangler, product wise?


 

Daily Defense Tender Apple conditioner it used to be like 90 cents at Walmart. I bought it when lots of chicks on a natural hair care board were raving about it. After putting it in I could comb right thru my hair and I have the kinky stuff


----------



## Aslan

GOALdigger said:


> ^^^ nice.


 


elongreach said:


> I love the color on your skintone


 


Kansashalo said:


> Aslan I LOVE your locs and the color!


 
Thanks, ladies! 



~Fabulousity~ said:


> awww memories my locs were the same color


 I've thought about switching up the color but I'm too in love with this shade.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^I dyed mine with Henna is yours a henna dye? The color is so vibrant!


----------



## *Jem*

yellow08 said:


> Natural checking in
> 
> Yesterday, I spent 3.5 hours on my head and I have the bags under my eyes to prove it (poo/dc'ed, tension dried and flatironed my hair) I'm sooo tired today!
> 
> Anybody know of a* great *detangler, product wise?



oh man. I totally understand 3+ hours working on the hair. 

What is tension drying?


----------



## Aslan

~Fabulousity~ said:


> ^^I dyed mine with Henna is yours a henna dye? The color is so vibrant!


I actually don't know what the exact color/brand my shade is because my stylist does my color.


----------



## MissTiss

DC-Cutie said:


> Hey Yellow - glad to know another natural on tPF
> 
> for detangler I go for *hello hydration* (in the blue bottle), a wide tooth comb and running water...


 

Second this.  It's Herbal Essences and it's amazing for detangling.

And appearantly my link to tightlycurly.com isn't working.  Bummer!  It's an excellent site.  She did write a book that comes soon.   I've already got it on pre-order.  Her tips have SAVED my head.  Not kidding.  http://www.amazon.com/Curly-Like-Me...=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1267813629&sr=8-6

I also like the book, Curly Girl by Lorraine Massey.  It's pretty good, but maybe not as useful if your hair is really tightly curled.  http://www.amazon.com/Curly-Girl-Lo...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1267813629&sr=8-1


Aslan, your hair is adorable!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Love your hair *Aslan*, look at you reading hello magazine with prince william on the cover


----------



## DC-Cutie

are any of you guys fans of CurlyNikki?  I absolutely love her blog, I particularly like reading the transition stories and the Twist N'Curl is my go-to style in the summer


----------



## DC-Cutie

another recommendation for good detangler and product for curl definition is Apple Cider Vinegar (I prefer Braggs over all other) and Water.  Stinks a bit at first, but smell goes away once your hair is dried.  My curls really POP when I rinse with ACV


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I'm glad I found this thread.  I've been growing my locs since Aug 02 and I love them!! I style them up, lately I've been wearing them in curls.  I want them to grow down to my butt lol
I didn't do a bc when I got them because I was wearing braids for years.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> another recommendation for good detangler and product for curl definition is Apple Cider Vinegar (I prefer Braggs over all other) and Water.  Stinks a bit at first, but smell goes away once your hair is dried.  My curls really POP when I rinse with ACV



I use ACV rinses to get rid of build up.  It works but stinks and don't spray in your eye by accident.  lol.  that sucker will burn.


----------



## yellow08

*Jem* said:


> oh man. I totally understand 3+ hours working on the hair.
> 
> What is tension drying?


 
It's when you stretch your hair with one hand while holding a dryer in the other. It helps to loosen the curl pattern w/out using a comb attachment. I section and detangle my hair first. I also use light heat...

Example here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLOAFaGRpTo


----------



## yellow08

DC, I luv CurlyNikki 
Thanks everyone for the recommendations!


----------



## *Jem*

yellow08 said:


> It's when you stretch your hair with one hand while holding a dryer in the other. It helps to loosen the curl pattern w/out using a comb attachment. I section and detangle my hair first. I also use light heat...
> 
> Example here:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLOAFaGRpTo



ohh! thx. I do this already because I am so lazy. I didnt know there was an official name for it! 

I wish I could use light heat...my hair would laugh


----------



## caxe

I'm a 4a and currently relaxed.  I would go natural if I could, but for health-related reasons, I can't.


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

I'm in the process of growing my hair out. I'm not happy with it now so I still wear sew ins. I don't have a regimen yet I just rely on my stylist to take care of it. Does anyone have any tips/links for growing hair while wearing weaves?


----------



## kenseysimone

Goldwell Kerasilk Rich Care Conditioner is AMAZINGGGG.

I always end up getting the huge 32oz bottle of it. It makes me curls so soft.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I am a huge fan of Herbal Essence Hello Hydration too.  I add a bit of olive oil and that is my daily moisturizer.  

I purchased some Aussie Moist conditioner today. I've heard great things about it.

Aslan and talldrnkofwater, I love your locs!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*Goaldigger*, you mentioned doing a 'bantu knot out' in the Tracee Ellis Ross thread. How did it turn out?


----------



## DC-Cutie

caxe said:


> I'm a 4a and currently relaxed.  I would go natural if I could, but for health-related reasons, I can't.



I would think that for health reasons, being natural would be better.  considering the chemicals in relaxers...


----------



## elongreach

DC-Cutie said:


> I would think that for health reasons, being natural would be better. considering the chemicals in relaxers...


 
That's what I was thinking.


----------



## lilstu

OMG!! I didnt even know that this thread was here. I went natural 2 years ago this april (that was the last time I got a . perm) and I have been loving it. Well it was a little rough last year right before I cut off all the relaxed ends. But since then i have been loving it. Cant wait for it to get longer though...


----------



## Aaliyah_4_evah

I'm a 4b almost natural, I've been transitioning since May 2008. Unfortunately, part of my hair got damaged by heat. I wear kinky twists or twist-outs most of the time.


----------



## gre8dane

luvmy3girls said:


> My daughters have mixed hair and I use the Carol Daughters hair milk on them sometimes and if you like that...you should try *Mixed Chicks leave in conditioner* it works even better than the Carol Daughter.


 
The smell of Carol's Daughter's Hair Milk is stopping me from getting it.  My hair is relaxed, but last summer I used a Mizani product for my curly days.  Left the curls nice n soft without feeling hard.  What does the Mixed Chicks leave in conditioner smell like?  I was considering ordering the travel sizes to sample.


----------



## CoolPinkIce

I'm also in the process of transitioning. I'm 15weeks post relaxer now. Decided to go natural due to breakage in the middle of my hair 

So I don't want to chop my hair off at once. Any ideas on what to do while transitioning?


----------



## Kansashalo

I transitioned the entire time and here is what I did:

~Flatironed my new growth while the majority of my head was relaxed.  I also used a  mixture of coconut milk and lime juice to help soften the new growth.
~BRAIDOUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  This style will become your friend.  Its as simple as braiding your damp hair (I usually would shampoo, let me hair air dry a bit and them braid it up, go to bed and voila! head of waves the next morning.)  This would last me a few days.
~ John Freida Dream Curls.  This product was designed to give straight hair waves so as your new growth takes over, spray this on your relaxed hair to help it curl/wave.

Good luck and I hope that helps!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

........ All of this hair board lingo.


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> Yayyy!!!!!
> THis is me after I took my hair out of twist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after flatiron


 
DC, how did you get your hair to have "swing"? I've just mastered getting it straight but "swing", I'm still working on...


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> DC, how did you get your hair to have "swing"? I've just mastered getting it straight but "swing", I'm still working on...


 
I truly think the key to 'swing' is less product and round brush during blowdry process (for volume).

I use a Giovanni direct leave-in
few drops of Chi silk infusion
and tiny drop of oil

that's it...  for the whole week (I was every week).  My hair stays shiny and still swings


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> I truly think the key to 'swing' is less product and round brush during blowdry process (for volume).
> 
> I use a Giovanni direct leave-in
> few drops of Chi silk infusion
> and tiny drop of oil
> 
> that's it... for the whole week (I was every week). My hair stays shiny and still swings


 

girl if I could master the flat twist, cornrolls, and the domican blow out. I could rule the world!


----------



## yellow08

Thanks so much DC  I'm going have to give the round brush a try!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

goaldigger said:


> girl if i could master the flat twist, cornrolls, and the domican blow out. I could rule the world!


 

lol!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

GOALdigger said:


> girl if I could master the flat twist, cornrolls, and the domican blow out. I could rule the world!


 
I can't flat twist or cornrow, because I don't like my hair down on my head (does that make sense), but I can two-strand twist like nobody's business and round brush like a champ!


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> I can't flat twist or cornrow, because I don't like my hair down on my head (does that make sense), but *I can two-strand twist like nobody's business and round brush like a champ*!


 
girl me too.

I think we should have a twist off competition. South meet north type thing lol


----------



## luvmy3girls

gre8dane said:


> The smell of Carol's Daughter's Hair Milk is stopping me from getting it. My hair is relaxed, but last summer I used a Mizani product for my curly days. Left the curls nice n soft without feeling hard. What does the Mixed Chicks leave in conditioner smell like? I was considering ordering the travel sizes to sample.


 I can't say exactly what it smells like, but not as strong as the carol's daughter. It has a mello/clean smell..works really good on soft curls in my opinion. I dont mind the smell of the carol's daughter though..I usually use that on my 5 yr olds hair and I like to smell it on her


----------



## CoolPinkIce

Kansashalo said:


> I transitioned the entire time and here is what I did:
> 
> ~Flatironed my new growth while the majority of my head was relaxed.  I also used a  mixture of coconut milk and lime juice to help soften the new growth.
> ~BRAIDOUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  This style will become your friend.  Its as simple as braiding your damp hair (I usually would shampoo, let me hair air dry a bit and them braid it up, go to bed and voila! head of waves the next morning.)  This would last me a few days.
> ~ John Freida Dream Curls.  This product was designed to give straight hair waves so as your new growth takes over, spray this on your relaxed hair to help it curl/wave.
> 
> Good luck and I hope that helps!




thanks a lot


----------



## Lush Life

Natural for 3 years, and loving it! Just switched to Kinky Curly products--the Curling Custard and Knot Today work wonderfully, and have much better ingredients (for me) than Mixed Chicks (cones) or Miss Jessie's (mineral oil). I've never figured out my hair "type"--a combination of 4a/4b/3c?  Naturallycurly.com and the longhaircareforum have helped me a ton with product reviews and regimens.


----------



## Kansashalo

Kinky Curly?  I'll have to check that out.  My hair does not like cones very much so I'm always interested in trying products that are cone-free.


----------



## diva j*

what are you ladies using when you deep condition?


----------



## gre8dane

Kansashalo said:


> Kinky Curly? I'll have to check that out. My hair does not like cones very much so I'm always interested in trying products that are *cone-free*.


 
As someone who is considering no relaxers in the future, please explain the "cones"....Tks.


----------



## TygerKitty

This thread needs more pics!!!  I love your hair, ladies!!!


----------



## Jahpson

GOALdigger said:


> girl if I could master the flat twist, cornrolls, and the domican blow out. I could rule the world!



say that!


----------



## Lush Life

gre8dane said:


> As someone who is considering no relaxers in the future, please explain the "cones"....Tks.


 
Sorry for the hair board lingo, *gre8dane*--"cones" are short for silicones (e.g., amodimethi*cone*, dimethi*cone*, etc.) which are very commonly used in shampoos and conditioners. They provide great "slip," detangling and shine _initially_ (all big plusses for curly girls), but they aren't water soluable, so they tend to build-up on the hair locking out moisture--which is big negative for curly girls. Some curlies still include them in their regimens though, just making sure to shampoo regularly to protect against build-up and ensure they are getting the moisturizing value of deep conditioning. HTH!


----------



## gre8dane

Lush Life said:


> Sorry for the hair board lingo, *gre8dane*--"cones" are short for silicones (e.g., amodimethi*cone*, dimethi*cone*, etc.) which are very commonly used in shampoos and conditioners. They provide great "slip," detangling and shine _initially_ (all big plusses for curly girls), but they aren't water soluable, so they tend to build-up on the hair locking out moisture--which is big negative for curly girls. Some curlies still include them in their regimens though, just making sure to shampoo regularly to protect against build-up and ensure they are getting the moisturizing value of deep conditioning. HTH!


 
Thanks, definitely helped!


----------



## gre8dane

Lush Life said:


> Natural for 3 years, and loving it! Just switched to Kinky Curly products--the Curling Custard and Knot Today work wonderfully, and have much better ingredients (for me) than Mixed Chicks (cones) or Miss Jessie's (mineral oil). I've never figured out my hair *"type"--a combination of 4a/4b/3c?*  Naturallycurly.com and the longhaircareforum have helped me a ton with product reviews and regimens.


 
Another question, where does the hair "type" come from?  I was talking to my mom about this thread and she's never heard of the hair type.  She said there is no need for me to talk about this stuff on the computer, "just get some hair grease and do your hair"!    But that I should let her know what the "young folks" are saying.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

To my knowledge Oprah's stylist Andre Walker came up with the Lois hair typing system.

http://www.nappturality.com/index.p...&id=54:hair-types&catid=34:careinfo&Itemid=30


http://www.naturallycurly.com/hair-types


----------



## MickMick

I am at "the point" - relax or go curly.  I have a pixie cut and I am eight weeks post.  I could do either way, but I am prone to go with the relaxer out of pure laziness.

Love this thread!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ go natural.  lol.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^i'm having the same dilemma. short hair and tired of it. i shed more than my dog. and i can honestly say i'm ready to go natural. i am goin on vacation in june and by then i'm sure i'll have enough hair for senegalese braids. i'm going to transition with those - i've had enough


----------



## clinkenwar

I'm natural and I love it! I stopped fighting my hair after college!


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> ^i'm having the same dilemma. short hair and tired of it. i shed more than my dog. and i can honestly say i'm ready to go natural. i am goin on vacation in june and by then i'm sure i'll have enough hair for senegalese braids. i'm going to transition with those - i've had enough


 
Alter Ego Garlic conditioner is your friend.... It's really good for shedding, I used it a lot during my transition.  Don't worry, you won't walk around smelling like hot garlic, the smell is really nice.


----------



## clinkenwar

THis thread is so helpful!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

diva j* said:


> what are you ladies using when you deep condition?


 
Aubrey Organics HoneysuckleRose mixed with pure shea butter oil. I then switch it up to another conditioner on alternative weeks.


----------



## *Jem*

I use either terax crema or loreal conditioner in a yellow container from Sallys. I do what is called "pre poo" and put the deep conditioner on dry hair with a sexy plastic cap and wrap with a warm towel. I keep it in for a few hours. 

I'm trying out the Ouidad products right now. The moisturizing conditioner is really good! Verdict is stil out on the gel.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I use Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery (the only product I like from their line) w/heat


----------



## GOALdigger

*Jem* said:


> I use either terax crema or loreal conditioner in a yellow container from Sallys. I do what is called "pre poo" and put the deep conditioner on dry hair *with a sexy plastic cap* and wrap with a warm towel. I keep it in for a few hours.
> 
> I'm trying out the Ouidad products right now. The moisturizing conditioner is really good! Verdict is stil out on the gel.


 
So you have one too?

Girl, when I have mine on and my man sees me in it.........

lol!!!


----------



## shortsexychica

Ladies, Thank you so much for this thread.

I've been in braids off and on since December trying to transition. It's gonna be a huge challenge but I'm ready for it. I'm going to take out these braids and see what the progress has been. I can't wait to be fully natural!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

For deep conditioning I use "Salon Care Cholestorol Hair Cream Conditioner" in the large jars from Sallys.  Leaves my hair very soft, moisturized, and coily.

What is a "sexy plastic cap"?  Is that sarcasm going over my head....  

*Hides Harris Teeter shopping bag behind couch*  

What! It's called recycling!


----------



## yellow08

diva j* said:


> what are you ladies using when you deep condition?


I use Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose (love it!)


----------



## diva j*

WhitleyGilbert said:


> For deep conditioning I use "Salon Care Cholestorol Hair Cream Conditioner" in the large jars from Sallys.  Leaves my hair very soft, moisturized, and coily.
> 
> *What is a "sexy plastic cap"?*  Is that sarcasm going over my head....
> 
> *Hides Harris Teeter shopping bag behind couch*
> 
> What! It's called recycling!



lol, i think she's referring to one of those plastic shower caps...i use saran wrap


----------



## *Jem*

diva j* said:


> lol, i think she's referring to one of those plastic shower caps...i use saran wrap



yep the plastic caps.

the harris teeter bag has me 



Also...I have decided I hate the Ouidad Climate control gel for my 3b/c hair. My hair was a frizzy mess today. Back to the tightlycurly method


----------



## shortsexychica

ladies, I'm offically going to do my big chop today. 

I'm deathly scared but so excited!


----------



## diva j*

shortsexychica said:


> ladies, I'm offically going to do my big chop today.
> 
> I'm deathly scared but so excited!



good luck to you on your natural hair journey


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm bored so I thought I'd share some hair pics.  It's finally warmed up enough for me to start wearing it naturally curly.

Here is how I wore my hair today.  I was lazy and in a hurry this morning so I after washing/conditioning my hair, I just put some leave in conditioner on it and bounced.


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

^so pretty!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*shortsexychica* - good luck on your Big Chop!!
*Kansashalo* - very pretty, like the color too


----------



## talldrnkofwater

shortsexychica- good luck and congrats on your bc
kansashalo- i love your curls.  

I've been using olive oil (evoo) and castor oil as a deep conditioner on my locs.  I too use one of those sexay plastic caps and leave it in my hr for however long i decide.  
Tonight, i washed my hair (because a combination i used to twist my hair made my scalp itch like all hell) and i used mixed castor oil and dr.bronners pepermint soap together.


----------



## diva j*

talldrnkofwater said:


> shortsexychica- good luck and congrats on your bc
> kansashalo- i love your curls.
> 
> I've been using olive oil (evoo) and castor oil as a deep conditioner on my locs.  I too use one of those sexay plastic caps and leave it in my hr for however long i decide.
> Tonight, i washed my hair (because a combination i used to twist my hair made my scalp itch like all hell) and i used mixed castor oil and dr.bronners pepermint soap together.



Are you using jamaican black castor oil or regular castor oil? I'm curious to know whether there is a difference between the 2...ive been using jamaican black castor oil and virgin coconut oil


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ Regular castor oil.  I want to try Jamaican black castor oil but I have to go out to look for it.  I just bought some coconut oil, i'm going to find a recipe on youtube so that i can make some kind of concotion.


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ Regular castor oil. I want to try Jamaican black castor oil but I have to go out to look for it. I just bought some coconut oil, i'm going to find a recipe on youtube so that i can make some kind of concotion.


 
I order mine from Sam's 24-7
http://www.sams247.com/jamaican-black-castor-oil.aspx


----------



## diva j*

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ Regular castor oil.  I want to try Jamaican black castor oil but I have to go out to look for it.  I just bought some coconut oil, i'm going to find a recipe on youtube so that i can make some kind of concotion.



I see you're located in queens- there's a place called sam's Caribbean market in long island...i order online from them, fast shipping.


----------



## diva j*

Talldrnkofwater, check out the link DC-Cutie posted, same place


----------



## LADC_chick

Great, natural hair here! I though about going natural back in my early 20s (inspired by Vanessa A. Williams and her locs), but never did. I just didn't know how I would look with them, and it seems like there's more upkeep that goes along with natural hair (in particualr to the look that I have pictured below). Although, I do like how she's had her hair over the past few years (well, this is just one look that I've seen. It's from four or five years ago):


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ Love this pic of her hair...are those locs still?  I can't tell. lol


----------



## LADC_chick

I think she cut her locs. I was looking at pictures on Getty Images, and as far back as 2005 or so, she had really short hair. It looks like she cut it and possibly flat irons (?). Also, from the pictures that I saw, I think she rocks extensions from time-to-time, and I'm guessing that these are also extensions.

I love her hair in that pic, though. I'd love for my hair to look like that!


----------



## *Jem*

my hair inspiration..Sydney Portier


----------



## talldrnkofwater

thanks DivaJ and DC Cutie- i work on long island so I'm going to track this place down.


----------



## Kansashalo

LADC_chick said:


> I think she cut her locs. I was looking at pictures on Getty Images, and as far back as 2005 or so, she had really short hair. It looks like she cut it and possibly flat irons (?). Also, from the pictures that I saw, I think she rocks extensions from time-to-time, and I'm guessing that these are also extensions.
> 
> I love her hair in that pic, though. I'd love for my hair to look like that!



I agree! It reminds me of "straw sets' from back in the day.


Since most women in here seem to be women of color, I have a question - I'm curious to see if anyone else has experienced this since going 'natural'.  Since being natural, have you noticed men of "less color"  (lol) flirting/coming on to you a lot more than when you're hair was straight?  Just being nosy because I have. lol  In fact, the guy I'm dating now is white and he absolutely LOVES my hair this way.


----------



## Eclipse4

My last relaxer was mid november and I am never going back. I was just tired of saying my prayers and hoping that my scalp wouldn't burn. I also saw a youtube video of the Dr. Oz show, where he put a paint brush in a solution of water and lye. The bristles on the brush practically disintegrated. 

Anyway, I'm wearing my hair in braids right now until it grows out more.


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ Congrats Eclipse4 on your decision.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Congrats Eclipse.  Anytime I would put creamy crack in my hair (even if i went ot a salon) i would get burnt.  I'm so happy those days are over.


----------



## LADC_chick

Haha! "Creamy crack." Love it...even though I do use it. 

Kansashalo, I don't rock a natural, but I have noticed that often times I'll see white guys with black women who wear their hair natural.


----------



## Kansashalo

More pics please!  

Need some style ideas lol


----------



## meela188

Where are all the pics? I'm not natural but I love coming to this thread.


----------



## *Jem*




----------



## DC-Cutie

if you lovley curly heads haven't washed your hair with Bentonie Clay (same as Aztec), you really should try it.  I use this more in the spring/summer since I wear my hair out more during this time of the year.  It makes your curls POP and your hair super soft!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Ok pls forgive me if this has been addressed. I tried going through each page for the answer: I notice pics posted of the curly locks, they look sooo pretty. How? I have no mix in my blood(both my rents are Jams with no mix). I want my curls to look like curls and not dreads if I go natural. If I go natural, will I have to get a Dom blowout and then a straw set to get that effect. I hope I am clear. I love Kelis hair. It looks like my hubs hair. He is mixed. So I guess the question is can I achieve that look with my grade hair?


----------



## DC-Cutie

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Ok pls forgive me if this has been addressed. I tried going through each page for the answer: I notice pics posted of the curly locks, they look sooo pretty. How? I have no mix in my blood(both my rents are Jams with no mix). I want my curls to look like curls and not dreads if I go natural. If I go natural, will I have to get a Dom blowout and then a straw set to get that effect. I hope I am clear. I love Kelis hair. It looks like my hubs hair. He is mixed. So I guess the question is can I achieve that look with my grade hair?


 
So are you saying that you have no curl pattern?  This is completely possible, all of my aunts except one have beautiful springy curls.  She can only achieve an Afro.  They mixed with black and more black :lolots:.

Would you mind posting a picture of your hair, so we can get a better idea?  You don't have to get a Dominican blowout, you can have your hair strawset while wet.  That will give you springy curls or even two-strand twist and then fluff out.


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ Hey DeeDee!  

You can achieve curls or a curly-like texture, but it will just require testing products to see what works for you.  Some ladies SWEAR by the the Denman brush for curls that pop.....well this morning, I was reminded why my Denman was punished to the back of the bathroom drawer.  I used it this morning in the shower, and my curls into a 'fro. lol

So anyway, here are my suggestions....

Instead of blowing out your natural hair and setting it on straws, I would just set your natural hair on straws and see how it turns out - you may LOVE it!.  Or try a braidout (braid wet hair, let it dry and enjoy the waves/curls).  Start experimenting with products and see what your hair loves and what it hates.

I wish I could give you more advice but two things I've learned is that (a) until you are wearing your natural hair, its hard to say what it will and will not do or like and (b) you've got to try things to see what works for you.

Good luck - and go for it!  If you go natural and hate it, you can always go back to a relaxer or a texturizer.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

WOW! Thank you, lovelies. Right now I have relaxed hair,*DC*. I have been really considering going natural. Honestly scared. I am truly a slave to the system of what society thinks is beautiful hair. I want the natural wind blown hair. You are sooo right, *Kan*. I won't know til I start the process. Might take the dive this summer.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Ok pls forgive me if this has been addressed. I tried going through each page for the answer: I notice pics posted of the curly locks, they look sooo pretty. How? I have no mix in my blood(both my rents are Jams with no mix). I want my curls to look like curls and not dreads if I go natural. If I go natural, will I have to get a Dom blowout and then a straw set to get that effect. I hope I am clear. I love Kelis hair. It looks like my hubs hair. He is mixed. So I guess the question is can I achieve that look with my grade hair?



If your hair doesn't curl up like Kelis or others with looser hair don't worry. Tightly coiled hair is absolutely gorgeous and contrary to what many believe it's easy to style and care for.  I don't think chasing after a texture that you don't have is a good thing.  It may just take some time and patience to learn to work with the great hair that you have.  Don't be scared!  Trust me, it's beautiful.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

DC-Cutie said:


> They mixed with black and more black :lolots:.


I like this.:lolots:



But after my last post, let me just add you don't have to be "mixed" to naturally have loose curls. Still, if you really want to achieve those styles temporarily, you can do styles like braidouts, twistouts, bantu knot outs, and rollersets, etc.


----------



## gre8dane

Kansashalo said:


> *More pics please!*
> 
> Need some style ideas lol


 
Agree!!  And I request 'real' pictures of TPFers, not models or celebs that have stylists do their hair prior to a photoshoot.


----------



## Jeneen

I looooove Kelis' hair - love those ringlet curls!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Thank you and beautiful pics, *Whit*


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

No problem *DeeDee*.  I hope 'transitioning' to natural works out well for you, if you choose to do so.



gre8dane said:


> Agree!!  And I request 'real' pictures of TPFers, not models or celebs that have stylists do their hair prior to a photoshoot.



I posted those pictures to exemplify the point in my post, but I'll post my hair pics after you.


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ lol c'mon, I posted mine.  Keep it up and I will post my hair today, which looks a hot mess...


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

^^^ Go ahead and post them. I won't laugh (unless you're wearing a "sexy plastic cap").


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*Ahh fooey....
*


Cartoon Whitley Gilbert....






Real Whiltey Gilbert lol....




This is the most recent picture of my "washn'go" hair.  Just a bit of conditioner mixed with olive oil added. I tried not to manipulate it much.


----
Recently, I discovered that I could do a bun and I've been wearing them like crazy. Created in the shower with a conditioner/olive oil combo....





















These two are self-explanatory....


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*Don't leave yet. It's not over.*



This is my hair in twists (created using a dab of honey. I was experimenting with the honey for the first time, trust me only use a dab)....











This is my hair braided up. I used shea butter....










Shrinkage is a beast. This is me stretching my hair to show the actual length. I think this was taken last November before I trimmed. I had just got a new camera and was still learning to work it, that is why the picture quality is craptastic.....


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Super old pictures, of my first rollerset (back in 2007 or 2008 I can't remember). I used flexi rods, shealoe, and no heat. It was an experiment....
















After a few days it got bigger lol...








*
Ok, I'll stop now.*


----------



## DC-Cutie

very nice* Whitley*!!!!!


----------



## envyme

Thanks DC. Will give it a try.



DC-Cutie said:


> if you lovley curly heads haven't washed your hair with Bentonie Clay (same as Aztec), you really should try it.  I use this more in the spring/summer since I wear my hair out more during this time of the year.  It makes your curls POP and your hair super soft!


----------



## envyme

Simply gorgeous *Whitley*!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ab fab, *Whit*!


----------



## Swanky

Whitley your hair is FAB!!!  The bun is adorable!

Anthropologie is stocking 'turbans' now - which look like fabric headbands/scarfs IMO, but they'd look great on you when your hair is up.


----------



## dee-dee

*Whitley...*I'm sitting here drooling over your hair pics.  And your skin is absolutely gorgeous.  

You girls are making me seriously consider going natural again.  It's a never ending cycle. I go natural, then I get sick of the maintenance and end up getting a relaxer.  Then I get sick of getting burned by relaxers and just chop it all of and start all over natural again.  I've done this about six times.  I just can't decide what to do.  I'm currently relaxed and I have to say it's the longest i've gone without cutting my hair (it's a little below shoulder length right now).  

Here's a very old pic of me when I had a little curly fro.  But then I started experimenting with different colors and ended up doing a lot of damage.  You could see how the front has a different texture because of all the bleach(in the first pic)....then the second pic is when I chopped it and started all over again.


----------



## dee-dee

And this is my relaxed hair.  These pics were taken in October last year so it's probably about 2 or 3 inches longer now.  I know it's a natural hair thread but I just want y'all to see how much I would have to cut to go natural again.  (I tried transitioning the other way and I hated it)


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^wow! Love both. I tried to trans last year...then caved. So I totally understand.


----------



## Kansashalo

Beautiful pics dee-dee and Whitley!

dee-dee, I transitioned the entire time too because my hair is mid-back and I didn't want to cut it.  I just wore my hair flatironed and trimmed it a few inches every 2 months.  I do think finally my relaxed hair gave up and just started to "curl" (with the help of Dream Curls).

For you ladies that are on the fence, maybe you could try that (flatironing the new growth) until its at a length that you're comfortable with.


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Whitney Gilbert and Dee-Dee Beautiful!


----------



## Swanky

dee-dee you rock either style - sorry no help here! I am envious of your eyebrows though, VERAH nice!


----------



## Kansashalo

Here is today's 'do.   Like I've mentioned before, I need some style suggestions lol  Sorry for the crappy pic (taken with my cell at work).


----------



## TheDivineWithin

Happy to be nappy! I've been natural for 4+ years. I've had my locs for a little over 2 years. By far the best thing I've done for my hair.

Click for bigger pics


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Kan* and *TDW*...great Pics!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

omg- ladies, i have serious hair envy.
TheDivineWithin- what do you use to moisutize your locs? My hair is effed up from this stupid cold weather.


----------



## gre8dane

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I posted those pictures to exemplify the point in my post, but I'll post my hair pics after you.


 
  Beautiful!!  Thanks - absolutely love the different styles you wear!  No pics of my hair, you'd fall asleep.  Mine is relaxed and very straight & flat.  Just fluff & go - allows me more sleep time in the morning.  Maybe in the summer when I go curly, but pretty 'standard' style.  Again, love the styles!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*Thanks for the nice words ladies!  ***
* -----

Yay more pics!!!

Kansashalo*   - that picture doesn't get large when I click it.

*TheDivineWithin* - Your locs are so thick and gorgeous!  I really like the jewelry in the first picture too.

-----

*Swanky* - Thanks for the compliment and the tip! I used to wear headwraps pretty often in college, but only every once in a while now.  I'm going to check out the site in just a few, despite the fact that Anthropologie is beyond addicting. 

*dee-dee* - Your hair is gorgeous!  I love the color.  Was that the original color or was that after many applications? I had my natural hair dyed when I was in college and I promise you that I started with one color and after each appointment it was always some other color. I don't know what my stylist was thinking, but eventually my hair was a color similar to yours. I loved it every time though. But when you go for such a light color it can really dry your hair out and make it extremely fragile. I definitely feel your pain on the bleach damage. I had to cut all of my hair off after a few years of living my "Vanessa Williams" dream lol and start over.

I understand about transitioning too. I think I transitioned for 6 months, I was too anxious to go longer,  but I've seen people go much longer.  

Whatever you decide to do you and you're hair are gorgeous! But a part of me thinks you should wear your natural hair and straighten it when you want that look. You are hiding those gorgeous curls.  Yes, I'm 100% biased.
*
Gre8dane * - Thank you. Wanting more sleep time is very understandable, but some natural styles are quick in the mornings too, like the bun only takes me 5 minutes in the shower, the wash n' go is literally a wash and go (no shampoo, just conditioner. I let it air dry). The others (braids, rollersets, twists, etc) take no time in the morning, but I'll admit the time to put them in before hand is killer! I mean have your movies lined up ready to watch because you'll be there all Saturday killer lol. Anyway, I'd love to see your summer curly look.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

DC-Cutie said:


> if you lovley curly heads haven't washed your hair with Bentonie Clay (same as Aztec), you really should try it.  I use this more in the spring/summer since I wear my hair out more during this time of the year.  It makes your curls POP and your hair super soft!



Is this what you're talking about?

http://www.amazon.com/Aztec-Secret-...e=UTF8&s=beauty&qid=1269583676&sr=8-1-catcorr


I've never heard of it before. Where do you get yours and how often do you use it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Is this what you're talking about?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Aztec-Secret-...e=UTF8&s=beauty&qid=1269583676&sr=8-1-catcorr
> 
> 
> I've never heard of it before. Where do you get yours and how often do you use it?


 
yes, that's it!  I get mine from Whole Foods, but recently I've seen it at CVS.  I use it every other week - mixed with water and honey, followed by deep conditioning or just an ACV rinse.


----------



## .pursefiend.

love the new pics...this is the motivation i need!


----------



## TheDivineWithin

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *Kan* and *TDW*...great Pics!



Thank you, DeeDee!



talldrnkofwater said:


> omg- ladies, i have serious hair envy.
> TheDivineWithin- what do you use to moisutize your locs? My hair is effed up from this stupid cold weather.



I use a couple things. I have my hair professionally maintained every 2 weeks, just because I'm pretty anal about my locs. I use an oil my loctician makes - it's made with jojoba, and some other essential oils. And also when I need something thicker I use Some of Marguerite's Magic or Mimosa Hair Honey by Carol's Daughter. Fantastic products. Also, I NEVER go to sleep w/o a satin bonnet. Ever. People are often surprised at how soft and bouncy my locs are...they aren't the brillo pads people seem to think they are. Heh.


WhitleyGilbert said:


> *Thanks for the nice words ladies!  ***
> * -----
> 
> Yay more pics!!!
> 
> Kansashalo*   - that picture doesn't get large when I click it.
> 
> *TheDivineWithin* - Your locs are so thick and gorgeous!  I really like the jewelry in the first picture too.
> 
> -----
> 
> *Swanky* - Thanks for the compliment and the tip! I used to wear headwraps pretty often in college, but only every once in a while now.  I'm going to check out the site in just a few, despite the fact that Anthropologie is beyond addicting.
> 
> *dee-dee* - Your hair is gorgeous!  I love the color.  Was that the original color or was that after many applications? I had my natural hair dyed when I was in college and I promise you that I started with one color and after each appointment it was always some other color. I don't know what my stylist was thinking, but eventually my hair was a color similar to yours. I loved it every time though. But when you go for such a light color it can really dry your hair out and make it extremely fragile. I definitely feel your pain on the bleach damage. I had to cut all of my hair off after a few years of living my "Vanessa Williams" dream lol and start over.
> 
> I understand about transitioning too. I think I transitioned for 6 months, I was too anxious to go longer,  but I've seen people go much longer.
> 
> Whatever you decide to do you and you're hair are gorgeous! But a part of me thinks you should wear your natural hair and straighten it when you want that look. You are hiding those gorgeous curls.  Yes, I'm 100% biased.
> *
> Gre8dane * - Thank you. Wanting more sleep time is very understandable, but some natural styles are quick in the mornings too, like the bun only takes me 5 minutes in the shower, the wash n' go is literally a wash and go (no shampoo, just conditioner. I let it air dry). The others (braids, rollersets, twists, etc) take no time in the morning, but I'll admit the time to put them in before hand is killer! I mean have your movies lined up ready to watch because you'll be there all Saturday killer lol. Anyway, I'd love to see your summer curly look.



Thanks for the compliments! Even my stylist says I have a ton of hair. When I was rockin' a relaxer, when would ask if I had a weave. And once I decided to wear a fro' for a while I'd be asked if I wore wigs. People are funny. Oh and I love bold jewelry! I've had those pieces for a while...kinda staples in my wardrobe now.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ Thanks for the info.


----------



## LADC_chick

The picture of your hair looks great, ladies! I've decided tonight that I'm gonna go faux-natural. It's (hair) wash day, and I think what I'm going to do is wash it tonight, let it air dry just a bit, and do straightforward cornrows that start at the front and go back. Then tomorrow, I'll release the cornrows and have textured, wavy hair.


----------



## KAOTIC

I've been natural for 4 years now and my hair has never been so healthy! 

It looks short but it's actually bra strap length! Since going natural, I've learned to keep my hair care routine simple. I wash weekly (winter) biweekly (summer), use a spray moisturizer that consists of water, leave in conditioner, 20 drops of peppermint oil, and 15 drops of rosemary essence oil.

I also use shea butter and coconut oil mixed, Dr. Bronner's eppermint Castile Soap (diluted) and Giovanni's Tea Tree Conditioner. I will also use other conditioners as long as they not heavy and coating.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ I just bought the Giovanni tea tree shampoo.  
Which leave in conditioner do you use?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love your hair Whitley!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I'm going to transition... last time I did it on my own, this time I will let a professional take care of my hair. I made an appointment for a consult. I'm going to try and get sista locs, if I have to wait and grow my relaxer out some then I will have my hair styled at a salon. I can barely take care of it relaxed and I can't braid or twist soooo to the salon it is for me!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

DC-Cutie said:


> yes, that's it!  I get mine from Whole Foods, but recently I've seen it at CVS.  I use it every other week - mixed with water and honey, followed by deep conditioning or just an ACV rinse.



Thanks, I'm going to look for this.

Yay Fabulousity!!!!! Thanks and I hope you post pictures of your sisterlocks after you have them done.


----------



## Kansashalo

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I'm going to transition... last time I did it on my own, this time I will let a professional take care of my hair. I made an appointment for a consult. I'm going to try and get sista locs, if I have to wait and grow my relaxer out some then I will have my hair styled at a salon. I can barely take care of it relaxed and I can't braid or twist soooo to the salon it is for me!



Congrats! I know you can do it, especially if you have a professional taking care of you along the way.  Which is good IMO.  You'll find that once you have a head of 100% relaxer free hair, then you REALLY will learn what kind of hair you have and how to manage it.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Fabulosity- congrats!!! and welcome back to the loc side.  Don't forget the pipe cleaners to curl your locs.  lol


----------



## TheDivineWithin

Just adding a pic of my locs when they are in bantu knots. I don't usually leave them like that though. I usually get my hair done on Friday and by Sunday the curl is set. I take them down and I'm left with a head full of curly ringlets. It lasts for quite a long time.


----------



## GOALdigger

gorgeous skin^^^^^


----------



## KAOTIC

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ I just bought the Giovanni tea tree shampoo.
> Which leave in conditioner do you use?


 I use Infusium leave in


----------



## TheDivineWithin

GOALdigger said:


> gorgeous skin^^^^^



Thank you!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I looked for the Aztec Benotite (sp) Clay today and couldn't find it.

I think your bantu knots are really cute *Divine*. Did you do them yourself?


----------



## TheDivineWithin

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I looked for the Aztec Benotite (sp) Clay today and couldn't find it.
> 
> I think your bantu knots are really cute *Divine*. Did you do them yourself?



Thank you. No, I have my hair professionally maintained. My stylist works his magic and it's what I usually get. Time consuming though so I don't know if it's something I'd want to try on my own since my hair is past my shoulders now.


----------



## dee-dee

:





DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^wow! Love both. I tried to trans last year...then caved. So I totally understand.


 


Kansashalo said:


> Beautiful pics dee-dee and Whitley!
> 
> dee-dee, I transitioned the entire time too because my hair is mid-back and I didn't want to cut it. I just wore my hair flatironed and trimmed it a few inches every 2 months. I do think finally my relaxed hair gave up and just started to "curl" (with the help of Dream Curls).
> 
> For you ladies that are on the fence, maybe you could try that (flatironing the new growth) until its at a length that you're comfortable with.


 


FaithHope&LVoe said:


> Whitney Gilbert and Dee-Dee Beautiful!


 


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> dee-dee you rock either style - sorry no help here! I am envious of your eyebrows though, VERAH nice!


 
*Ladies thank you all for the nice compliments and advice.  *.  Keep those pictures coming guys.  I'm so inspired lately.


----------



## dee-dee

*TheDivineWithin,*  I absolutely love your locs, they look so healthy.  You look so cute and comfy in your robe.  Great pics!


----------



## dee-dee

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *dee-dee* - Your hair is gorgeous! I love the color. Was that the original color or was that after many applications? I had my natural hair dyed when I was in college and I promise you that I started with one color and after each appointment it was always some other color. I don't know what my stylist was thinking, but eventually my hair was a color similar to yours. I loved it every time though. But when you go for such a light color it can really dry your hair out and make it extremely fragile. I definitely feel your pain on the bleach damage. I had to cut all of my hair off after a few years of living my "Vanessa Williams" dream lol and start over.
> 
> I understand about transitioning too. I think I transitioned for 6 months, I was too anxious to go longer, but I've seen people go much longer.
> 
> Whatever you decide to do you and you're hair are gorgeous! But a part of me thinks you should wear your natural hair and straighten it when you want that look. You are hiding those gorgeous curls.  Yes, I'm 100% biased.


 
Thank you Whitley.  Yes that was the color after *MANY* applications.  I knew eventually I would end up with damage but I just didn't care, lol.


----------



## TheDivineWithin

dee-dee said:


> *TheDivineWithin,*  I absolutely love your locs, they look so healthy.  You look so cute and comfy in your robe.  Great pics!



Thank you kindly!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

dee-dee said:


> Thank you Whitley.  Yes that was the color after *MANY* applications.  I knew eventually I would end up with damage but I just didn't care, lol.



That's funny! I bet we started out with a similar color, because that is the exact color that I ended up with near the end.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Thank you all for the encouragement! I will certainly post pics. But in the meantime here is a pic of my old locs



I had just dyed them red with the henna and they were in a ponytail in the back


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

darn! i'm having trouble with the pic


----------



## Kansashalo

Bump (this thread should always be on page one lol)

Here is my hairstyle today - nothing fancy, just pulled my "bangs" back and let the rest hang down (as I've said before I really need some hair styles lol)


----------



## .pursefiend.

^how long have you been natural


----------



## Kansashalo

...for at least 5 years.  I know I stopped relaxing before I got my current job and I've been here that long.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh wow!!! I am glad I found this thread! Although, I do not know how I got here!! Love everyone's pics!!

I have been natural for about 4 years. I stop putting relaxers because my scalp is extremely sensitive. But, now I just wear it straight. I never even considered wearing it naturally curly. Well, I guess because of it poofing when I was younger and just do not feel like dealing with it now. Maybe I should try it? What do you think?

My bff is also natural and she swears by Mixed chicks. I haven't tried it yet.


Natural (my hair is more wavy in the back)





Before I cut it early this year, now I want it back!:cry:










Now, after I flat iron! (back)




(front) I razor cut my bangs. No, I don't really wear them on my face like that.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

As far as what I use....
I shampoo twice a week, deep condition once. 

Paul Mitchell Shampoo one
Paul Mitchell Leave in The Conditioner
When I condition, Paul Mitchell the Rinse.
I blow dry with Biosilk Silk Therapy 
Wrap at night.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Oh wow!!! I am glad I found this thread! Although, I do not know how I got here!! Love everyone's pics!!
> 
> I have been natural for about 4 years. I stop putting relaxers because my scalp is extremely sensitive. But, now I just wear it straight. I never even considered wearing it naturally curly. Well, I guess because of it poofing when I was younger and just do not feel like dealing with it now. Maybe I should try it? What do you think?


 
I think you should try to wear it curly.  I refused to fight with humidity and keeping my hair straight :boxing:.  So I will wear it straight for a week and the rest of the month curly.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hey, DC! It actually strays pretty straight, even in Houston. I think maybe I will try to wear it natural. I am just scared of the outcome and having to figure out what my hair likes and don't like for the curls.

My dad wore curl activator (no he does not have a jheri curl)! lol I refuse to do that. Besides, he has much bigger curls than I have.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hey, DC! It actually strays pretty straight, even in Houston.


 
my hair will stay straight too, but it swells.  also, since it's gotten pretty long and my hair is thick, I HATE for it to be on my neck.  So up in a puff it goes.

And most importantly, I need to give my hair a break from heat of blowdryers, flatirons, etc...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I added some before you responded.

Oh I forgot to mention that I do use Seal and Shine before I blow dry and flat iron. I don't have any heat damage. And, I think at this point, I am use to it wearing it straight.

My hair does not swell it flattens for the most part which is why I do it twice a week.


----------



## gre8dane

Great photos *Kansashalo* & *J-shoogirl*, beautiful!  I like seeing the pictures, seeing the curls/texture and the products you use.  Our textures are so varied, it's good to read what everyone is using for their texture & curls.

*DC-Cutie*, that's a concern I have if I go natural, the humid DC summers.  No option to wear it straight since it will swell and get curly from sweating.  I would be hot if I took all that time to blowdry/flat-iron it only for my hair to be curly at the end of the day.


----------



## gre8dane

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hey, DC! It actually strays pretty straight, even in Houston. I think maybe I will try to wear it natural. I am just scared of the outcome and having to figure out what my hair likes and don't like for the curls.
> 
> My dad *wore curl activator* (no he does not have a jheri curl)! lol I refuse to do that. Besides, he has much bigger curls than I have.


 
My former boss used the Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Lotion on her natural short hair.  She loved it since it would leave her hair/curls soft, not turn hard, and not have a greasy feel.  I used it for a while also as a curly option for my short relaxed hair until I switched to Mizani's Curl Defining Cream Gel.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

gre8dane said:


> My former boss used the Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Lotion on her natural short hair.  She loved it since it would leave her hair/curls soft, not turn hard, and not have a greasy feel.  I used it for a while also as a curly option for my short relaxed hair until I switched to Mizani's Curl Defining Cream Gel.


I tried to get my dad to change to a different product, but he refuses (so old school). Besides, it is almost summer and he is about to cut off again, which is what he does every year. I wish my curls were as big as his are and I would not hesitate!

Me, on the other hand, I never tried anything or even thought about wearing my as is. I have done sets (rollers, straws, perm rods, sponge rods, etc.) but nothing else.  I guess I will just bite the bullet and try some products out. I know what to try, I just don't try it (now that I think about it I sound like my dad! Yikes!). Although, I totally forgot about Mizani's Curl Defining Cream. Hmmm... Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jimmy does your hair have a curl pattern or is it more wavy?


----------



## *Jem*

Kansashalo said:


> Bump (this thread should always be on page one lol)
> 
> Here is my hairstyle today - nothing fancy, just pulled my "bangs" back and let the rest hang down (as I've said before I really need some hair




We have similar hair!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DC-Cutie said:


> Jimmy does your hair have a curl pattern or is it more wavy?


Mostly wavy.


----------



## Kansashalo

I must check out this Mizani curl defining cream because ironically, my hair swell when its curly. lol  I've never gotten frizz when I've flatironed it but this ONLY happens when I use a steamer flatiron (like the maxi-glide or the one by Conair).  My stylist got me hooked on this blowdry spray by Design Essentials that keeps my hair soft and shiny when flatironed too.


----------



## Kansashalo

*Jem* said:


> We have similar hair!



Yay! I have a "curl sista"   I hope you have more styles than I do. lol


----------



## *Jem*

Kansashalo said:


> Yay! I have a "curl sista"   I hope you have more styles than I do. lol



lol nope. When I wear my hair curly it's just down.  Clips and such break because my hair is too thick


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Kansashalo said:


> I must check out this Mizani curl defining cream because ironically, my hair swell when its curly. lol * I've never gotten frizz when I've flatironed* it but this ONLY happens when I use a steamer flatiron (like the maxi-glide or the one by Conair).  My stylist got me hooked on this blowdry spray by Design Essentials that keeps my hair soft and shiny when flatironed too.


I am pretty sure I do not get the frizz when I flat iron because of the flat iron that I use as well. My hair also tends to mimic what I do to it also often.  I have tried Chi, Babyliss, Paul Mitchell, and Paul Brown over the years but the Andis Ultra Pro II flat iron has been the best overall hands down. To add that it is one of the less expensive flat irons that I have.


----------



## gre8dane

Kansashalo said:


> I must check out this *Mizani curl defining cream* because ironically, my hair swell when its curly. lol I've never gotten frizz when I've flatironed it but this ONLY happens when I use a steamer flatiron (like the maxi-glide or the one by Conair). My stylist got me hooked on this blowdry spray by Design Essentials that keeps my hair soft and shiny when flatironed too.


 
Keep us posted on how that works for your hair.  I purchased mine at Ulta and the bottle was small.  Never looked to see if it comes in a larger bottle.


----------



## cheermaniac161

I'm probably the 100th person on this thread to say it, but:

I've been saying "I want to go natural" for about 2 years now. I'm at a point when I believe I can. My hair is between my chin and shoulders, but I don't want to do the "big chop". I'm terrified. My hair was in TIGHT zig-zag-you-can-lose-a-Barbie-doll-in-my-hair before I got it relaxed. Can you not straighten your natural hair when transitioning? I'm just scared. I plan on making my last straighten before June if I end up needing it, because I have an event late May. 

I need a hair therapist. I really need a strong support staff behind this journey, but I'm not sure who to turn to. I might PM some of you for step-by-step help. My hair grows really slow so I feel this process will take at least 6 months, considering I don't chop it off  It grows about 1 inch in 2 months.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

oh boy my roots are coming in i'm so tempted to put some relaxer on it


----------



## Kansashalo

cheermaniac161 said:


> I'm probably the 100th person on this thread to say it, but:
> 
> I've been saying "I want to go natural" for about 2 years now. I'm at a point when I believe I can. My hair is between my chin and shoulders, but I don't want to do the "big chop". I'm terrified. My hair was in TIGHT zig-zag-you-can-lose-a-Barbie-doll-in-my-hair before I got it relaxed. Can you not straighten your natural hair when transitioning? I'm just scared. I plan on making my last straighten before June if I end up needing it, because I have an event late May.
> 
> I need a hair therapist. I really need a strong support staff behind this journey, but I'm not sure who to turn to. I might PM some of you for step-by-step help. My hair grows really slow so I feel this process will take at least 6 months, considering I don't chop it off  It grows about 1 inch in 2 months.


 
I didn't do a big chop - I flatironed my hair until i had enough new growth to actually start doing more curly styles with it (I also cut about 2 inches off each month). 




~Fabulousity~ said:


> oh boy my roots are coming in i'm so tempted to put some relaxer on it


 
Resist, resist!  Think of all the curls and fun hairstyles you will miss out on.  And as a last resort - flatiron you hair to tide you over this feeling.


----------



## gre8dane

During the transition period and during the flat-ironing, there is not a lot of tear due to the two textures of hair?


----------



## Kansashalo

I didn't experience a lot but I think it depends on your own person hair type.  

But I hear what you're saying.  I've heard some people say they've experienced a lot of breakage at that point of demarcation and then there were others like me that experienced little.  I think for it, it may have been due to the fact that I was never a _"bone straight, comb it through"_ relaxer wearer - more like an "_put it on, let it sit for maybe 5 minutes, then take it off"_ relaxer wearer because of my tender scalp.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I think it depends on the condition of the previously chemically treated hair. If there is damage, then, yes, some breakages may occur because the stronger of the two textures will win.


----------



## cheermaniac161

I told my mom I still want to grow out my relaxer and she was silent for a second and said "....well..." and that was that. Hah


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ Hey - its your hair....unless you are a teen and live at home though. lol  In that case, its not your hair (at least that is how was in my house lol).


----------



## cheermaniac161

That kind of how it was in my house. It was more of "can you keep it looking good" though


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Bump!!!


----------



## meela188

gre8dane said:


> During the transition period and during the flat-ironing, there is not a lot of tear due to the two textures of hair?


 
Not a natural but I will put my two cents in. Yes, there will be shedding depending on your natural curl pattern. This happens to my hair ALOT when I have even just a bit of new growth. My relaxed hair is actually very healthy but because my natural curl pattern is sooo course(straight Niaja hair baby) the two textures compete. I know it's time for a perm when I start seeing long strands of healthy hair falling when I comb my hair. I have also found that if I don't relax my hair bone straight it helps to cut down on the excessive shedding, I'm guessing because the two textures are not on opposite ends of the spectrum.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hey Curlyheads, CurlMart is having a sale!  additional 15% off using code: * THANKS15*

http://www.curlmart.com/?utm_source=cm_newsletter&utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=THANKS1


----------



## juicyincouture

i shaved my head down to a fade in september (yep just like amber rose...and never touched a wig...rocked my own hair through the whole growing process)  i really can't deal with relaxers blah! and this is my hair seven months later, a full head of hair! can't wait for it to get bigger. 

i dunno what texture i am to be honest that number scale confuses me. as far as my routine goes it's pretty simple:
every saturday condition my hair with burts bees wash it out then put raw shea butter or black castor oil in it, twist, let it air dry, then take it out. sometimes 
sometimes when i want to keep those curls that i get when i'm in the shower i drench my hair in water, put shea butter in it, and then voila the curls stay ... i think that's called a 'wash n go' style am i right? 

i used to blow dry my hair to get that really big kinky 70s afro but it's not good for you i heard....plus my hair is fine as hell looks thick but when you touch it you realize how delicate it is. my friends are always like wow it's so soft...*shrugs* 

the key to growth imo is low maintenance. too much fussing will cause it to break.....i'm scared of straightening my hair when i see a flat iron i run. i don't think i will straighten for a LLOOONNGGGG time.


----------



## juicyincouture

Her youtube is awesome! the styling ideas works for me and has been very helpful.
http://www.youtube.com/chisellecouture#p/c/6CC3A558A7531F71

enjoy!


----------



## cutiepie21

Which flat iron do you use?




jimmyshoogirl said:


> Oh wow!!! I am glad I found this thread! Although, I do not know how I got here!! Love everyone's pics!!
> 
> I have been natural for about 4 years. I stop putting relaxers because my scalp is extremely sensitive. But, now I just wear it straight. I never even considered wearing it naturally curly. Well, I guess because of it poofing when I was younger and just do not feel like dealing with it now. Maybe I should try it? What do you think?
> 
> My bff is also natural and she swears by Mixed chicks. I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> 
> Natural (my hair is more wavy in the back)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I cut it early this year, now I want it back!:cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, after I flat iron! (back)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (front) I razor cut my bangs. No, I don't really wear them on my face like that.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Pretty pics juicyincouture.  Any pictures of your hair when it was in a fade? Sounds hot! So does the large fro.

You're right, the style you described is called a wash n' go.


----------



## tannedsilk

I'm so glad I found this thread!

I have been natural for about 7-8 years, I usually wear wigs, as they are easy.  i'm getting bit bored so I'm going to go without and see how it goes.  Here's my pic, just washed with leave in conditioner and pink protection lotion.

Any ideas how I should manage on a day to day basis?  I have some carol's daughter hair milk that I have not tried yet.  My main concern is that it will become a giant frizz ball.  Hoping I can pic up some tips here.  All suggestions welcomed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Tannedsilk* - I'm the worst at offering suggestions for hairstyles, but I recently found this lovely curlyhead's blog and it's full of wonderful ideas.  I plan on trying a few really soon..

*juicyincouture* - wow!!!! You've got some pretty curls!!


----------



## tannedsilk

DC-Cutie said:


> *Tannedsilk* - I'm the worst at offering suggestions for hairstyles, but I recently *found this lovely curlyhead's blog* and it's full of wonderful ideas.  I plan on trying a few really soon..
> 
> *juicyincouture* - wow!!!! You've got some pretty curls!!



Thanks I'll check it out. Please could you post a link?  Thanks.


----------



## Jahpson

cutiepie21 said:


> Which flat iron do you use?


 
I second this question.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

juicyincouture said:


>



So pretty!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

cutiepie21 said:


> Which flat iron do you use?


Andis Ultra Pro II


----------



## juicyincouture

during the fade 'era' (haha) my camera was broken so unfortunately not. i wish i did!!!!! blahhh.

and yeah a wash and go my friend confirmed it lol.

TY!!!! 



WhitleyGilbert said:


> Pretty pics juicyincouture.  Any pictures of your hair when it was in a fade? Sounds hot! So does the large fro.
> 
> You're right, the style you described is called a wash n' go.


----------



## juicyincouture

THANK YOU so much xoxo



DC-Cutie said:


> *Tannedsilk* - I'm the worst at offering suggestions for hairstyles, but I recently found this lovely curlyhead's blog and it's full of wonderful ideas.  I plan on trying a few really soon..
> 
> *juicyincouture* - wow!!!! You've got some pretty curls!!


----------



## juicyincouture

Thankssss!!



bunnymasseuse said:


> So pretty!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

juicyincouture said:


> Thankssss!!


You girls have some natural curls I only dream of having but it comes with the background of your family, and fair skinned Irish dont' fair well with lots of curls... least not in MY gene pool!


----------



## DC-Cutie

tannedsilk said:


> Thanks I'll check it out. Please could you post a link?  Thanks.



**thumps head** duh!  I guess that would help, huh.  Sorry about that, here it is: http://www.itsjusthair.com/



jimmyshoogirl said:


> Andis Ultra Pro II



*Jimmy,* I was going to ask you this a few posts back, but it skpped my mind.  Do you think that by using heat often that your curl pattern is damaged?  I have this one little area of my hair that has some heat damage and it doesn't curl the way the rest of my hair does - it's just fuzz


----------



## *Jem*

^^

not Jimmy but I pretty much wear my hair straight all the time and I have an area on my right side on the top (ugh) and the back top (double ugh) that do not curl like the rest of my hair. I can only guess its due to heat. 

The only way to get it back is to cut my hair off which I refuse to do again since its so long now. So ladies make sure you use heat protectant and dont use your iron on high heat like me! I have learned my lesson


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DC-Cutie said:


> **thumps head** duh!  I guess that would help, huh.  Sorry about that, here it is: http://www.itsjusthair.com/
> 
> 
> 
> *Jimmy,* I was going to ask you this a few posts back, but it skpped my mind.  Do you think that by using heat often that your curl pattern is damaged?  I have this one little area of my hair that has some heat damage and it doesn't curl the way the rest of my hair does - it's just fuzz


No, my hair has ALWAYS been like this (two patterns) ever since I could remember and is still the same even comparing my pics from an early age. I literally have a mixture of my aunt's and my dad's hair. I don't have frizz at all. My curl pattern has not been damaged and I still have natural shine to my hair. I only use a flat iron at the very most twice a week and blow dry with a diffuser, and that is definitely not damaging. I use heat protector's and deep condition often as well. Maybe I should mention that I am a licensed hair stylist and have been for 14 years.  I tend to take more time doing others hair than my own. 

Part of the reason I have never tried anything else on my hair is because it is much easier for me to flat iron, wrap at night, comb down in the morning and start my day. I am all about conditioning, but I don't care too much for styling my hair, as long as it is healthy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> No, my hair has ALWAYS been like this (two patterns) ever since I could remember and is still the same even comparing my pics from an early age. I literally have a mixture of my aunt's and my dad's hair. I don't have frizz at all. My curl pattern has not been damaged and I still have natural shine to my hair. I only use a flat iron at the very most twice a week and blow dry with a diffuser, and that is definitely not damaging. I use heat protector's and deep condition often as well. Maybe I should mention that I am a licensed hair stylist and have been for 14 years.  I tend to take more time doing others hair than my own.
> 
> Part of the reason I have never tried anything else on my hair is because it is much easier for me to flat iron, wrap at night, comb down in the morning and start my day. I am all about conditioning, but I don't care too much for styling my hair, as long as it is healthy.



what heat protectant do you use?  I normally use Aphogee Keratin Mist, but today I picked up some Redken SatinWear 02.

**big sigh** I wish I could wrap my hair...


----------



## DC-Cutie

DC Metro Ladies,

I found a place that carries Jamaican Black Castor Oil, Mixed Chicks, tons of Dominican Products, Hair Rules and tons of other curl girly friendly products.  The prices weren't too inflated (I paid $7 for 40z castor oil, about right considering I normally order online and pay for shipping), customer service was great, well stocked and super neat.

The store is Free Style Beauty on Little River Turnpike (about 1 mile from Landmark Mall).


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DC - Paul Mitchell Seal and Shine.

Why can't you wrap it? Length and thickness?


----------



## DC-Cutie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> DC - Paul Mitchell Seal and Shine.
> 
> Why can't you wrap it? Length and thickness?



It's a combination of both in addition layers.  I try and try, but dammit my hair just keep slippin'.  So I gave up and just roll my hair with satin roller or flexi-rods


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

When your hair is cut in thick, long, and layers you have to wrap in small sections, clip, wrap in small sections, clip, repeat until your hair is fully wrapped, remove clips and then brush around to seal.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> When your hair is cut in thick, long, and layers you have to wrap in small sections, clip, wrap in small sections, clip, repeat until your hair is fully wrapped, remove clips and then brush around to seal.



believe me when I tell you I tried that, too.  It's just too much work - LOL...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

A lot of work, but you can do it! After a while you will be able to do it with your eyes closed within minutes.


----------



## nviedprincess

Eek! I guess this is what I get for not coming out of the deals and steals forum that often. I've been natural since '05 and let me tell you there have been times when my hair has tried to make me go back. I'm at the point now where I'm a little peeved by it so it will be getting cut on Wednesday. I'll try and remember to take some pics. 

My problem right now is moisture. I tried olive oil, castor oil, honey, all kinds of crap both with heat and rinsed out and mixed in with my leave-in (mixed chicks) and it's not doing anything for me. So I'm open to suggestions  

Oh and all of you have beautiful hair!


----------



## juicyincouture

did you girls know that miss jessie's, jane carter solution, and CURLS are now available at target  oh and btw hair rules conditioner is amazing! the founder dickey came to a salon in my neighborhood and had a open forum about his products, caring for natural hair, different hair types, etc. it was a really awesome experience! anyone in nyc with natural hair should swing by his salon.


----------



## DC-Cutie

juicyincouture said:


> did you girls know that miss jessie's, jane carter solution, and CURLS are now available at target  oh and btw hair rules conditioner is amazing! the founder dickey came to a salon in my neighborhood and had a open forum about his products, caring for natural hair, different hair types, etc. it was a really awesome experience! anyone in nyc with natural hair should swing by his salon.



Absolutely love Jerome Dickey, since he gave me my first real cut after becoming natural.  But I'm not feelin his products, since they are full of mineral oil based ingredients - my hair doesn't like mineral oils


----------



## gre8dane

jimmyshoogirl said:


> No, my hair has ALWAYS been like this (two patterns) ever since I could remember and is still the same even comparing my pics from an early age. I literally have a mixture of my aunt's and my dad's hair. I don't have frizz at all. My curl pattern has not been damaged and I still have natural shine to my hair. I only use a flat iron at the very most twice a week and blow dry with a diffuser, and that is definitely not damaging. I use heat protector's and deep condition often as well. Maybe I should mention that I am a licensed hair stylist and have been for 14 years.  I tend to take more time doing others hair than my own.
> 
> Part of the reason I have never tried anything else on my hair is *because it is much easier for me to flat iron, wrap at night, comb down in the morning and start my day. I am all about conditioning, but I don't care too much for styling my hair, as long as it is healthy*.


 
This is my issue also!  When I try something new I have to plan so it can be as easy as possible.  Can't stand spending hours on my hair.  Flat iron, wrap & go.


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> DC Metro Ladies,
> 
> I found a place that carries Jamaican Black Castor Oil, Mixed Chicks, tons of Dominican Products, Hair Rules and tons of other curl girly friendly products. The prices weren't too inflated (I paid $7 for 40z castor oil, about right considering I normally order online and pay for shipping), customer service was great, well stocked and super neat.
> 
> The store is Free Style Beauty on Little River Turnpike (about 1 mile from Landmark Mall).


 
Thanks *DC*!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

gre8dane said:


> This is my issue also!  When I try something new I have to plan so it can be as easy as possible.  Can't stand spending hours on my hair.  Flat iron, wrap & go.


My wrap sister! lol


----------



## juicyincouture

it is!!! omagah. i usually use burts bees but i got a sample of his conditioner and loved it.



DC-Cutie said:


> Absolutely love Jerome Dickey, since he gave me my first real cut after becoming natural.  But I'm not feelin his products, since they are full of mineral oil based ingredients - my hair doesn't like mineral oils


----------



## juicyincouture

anyone here good with hair typing? i just washed my hair last night and this is what it looks like free of product (and full of shrinkage haha)





excuse the messy background


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Juicy* - looks like 4B coils.  Nice and thick

Did you guys know that Rene Syler formerly of the CBS morning show is natural and has a youtube channel where she talks about various styles and products for curlyheads?  It's pretty nice.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^yes her hair looks fab. Curly Nikki has her interview on her site


*Juicyincouture* - i love your curls!


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Does anyone know if it is possible to change the texture of one's hair? I think that's what keeps me from wearing my natural hair (I wear mainly protective styles, sew-ins etc.). Especially my edges, I would like them to be more manageable without using a pressing comb.


----------



## DC-Cutie

FaithHope&LVoe said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to change the texture of one's hair? I think that's what keeps me from wearing my natural hair (I wear mainly protective styles, sew-ins etc.). Especially my edges, I would like them to be more manageable without using a pressing comb.


 
the only way to change it would be with chemicals (such as a texturizer) to loosen it.  You could try softening them with some Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

DC-Cutie said:


> the only way to change it would be with chemicals (such as a texturizer) to loosen it.  You could try softening them with some Jamaican Black Castor Oil



Thank you! I'll look into the Jamaican Castor Oil


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Looking at your shrunken hair, our hair is very similar JuicyinCouture!  I've been told that I'm 4a with some 4b, but I dunno.  Either way your hair is very pretty.


----------



## tannedsilk

DC-Cutie said:


> **thumps head** duh!  I guess that would help, huh.  Sorry about that, here it is: http://www.itsjusthair.com/
> 
> Thanks! ***runs to check it out***


----------



## clinkenwar

We should have a DC area hair meet...go shop the shelves and compare products!


----------



## natcolb65

Hello ladies
My hair is natural. I go to a dominican salon and get it set and blow dried every to weeks. I wrap it at night so it stays straight. I'm going on vaca next month and i'll be swimming everyday. 

Normally when I go on vaca I just pull it back in a pony tail but this is a music festival and i'll be going out every night so I wanna do something to my hair. My hair is weird. Some places it's curly and some it's wavy and a few places it's kinda straight. 

I'm trying to figure out what products would work best in my hair. I'll prob just wash it put prods in it and go. But I would love for all of it to be curly. but not tight curls. Any suggestions?


----------



## DC-Cutie

natcolb65 said:


> Hello ladies
> My hair is natural. I go to a dominican salon and get it set and blow dried every to weeks. I wrap it at night so it stays straight. I'm going on vaca next month and i'll be swimming everyday.
> 
> Normally when I go on vaca I just pull it back in a pony tail but this is a music festival and i'll be going out every night so I wanna do something to my hair. My hair is weird. Some places it's curly and some it's wavy and a few places it's kinda straight.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what products would work best in my hair. I'll prob just wash it put prods in it and go. But I would love for all of it to be curly. but not tight curls. Any suggestions?


 
maybe try a two strand twist n-curl the ends.  That way there is some uniformity all over.  I use Curly Nikki's tutorial on her blog.


----------



## natcolb65

DC-Cutie said:


> maybe try a two strand twist n-curl the ends. That way there is some uniformity all over. I use Curly Nikki's tutorial on her blog.


 
Thanks DC 

What are 2 strand twists? Where do u buy Curly Nikki's?


----------



## natcolb65

Ok I googled 2 strand twists. Is that something I would have to do every night? Do you leave them twisted or take them out, I don't like how they look twisted. My hair is pretty curly, I guess I just wanna know what products I can put in it after I wash it to define my curl.


----------



## DC-Cutie

natcolb65 said:


> Thanks DC
> 
> What are 2 strand twists? Where do u buy Curly Nikki's?


 
oh, no.  Curly Nikki is a blogger and she has a way of doing her hair now called the Twist N'Curl (it's a hairstyle, not a hair product) 

http://www.curlynikki.com/2008/10/as-promised-t-n-c-tutorial-is-here-d.html


----------



## natcolb65

DC-Cutie said:


> oh, no. Curly Nikki is a blogger and she has a way of doing her hair now called the Twist N'Curl (it's a hairstyle, not a hair product)
> 
> http://www.curlynikki.com/2008/10/as-promised-t-n-c-tutorial-is-here-d.html


 
Ok Thanks. I tried to watch the video but it said it wasn't available. Maybe it's because I'm at work. I'll try again when I get home. Thanks again.


----------



## juicyincouture

thnx pursefiend, dccutie, and whitley 

faithhope&lvoe yeah try castor oil that stretches hair a great deal. i wonder why lol.
http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=95674


----------



## clinkenwar

I have a question..I go to the gym every day but I don't want to wash my hair every day..my hair gets sweaty and I was wondering if any of you know of any solutions to keep it smelling fresh until I wash it again..I've been natural for about 10 years..but I've only been going to the gym for a  year. 

Thanks. : )


----------



## DC-Cutie

clinkenwar said:


> I have a question..I go to the gym every day but I don't want to wash my hair every day..my hair gets sweaty and I was wondering if any of you know of any solutions to keep it smelling fresh until I wash it again..I've been natural for about 10 years..but I've only been going to the gym for a year.
> 
> Thanks. : )


 
you can rinse it with conditioner, leaving a bit in for styling purposes...


----------



## clinkenwar

thanks.


----------



## GOALdigger

Do any of  you Natural have more of a urge to go straight for the winter than summer? For reasons other than the humity. I know this winter i wanted to go straight. Actually I did. I just think straight hair looks better in the winter/fall cause to me those seasons are more about being polished and sleek.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GOALdigger said:


> Do any of you Natural have more of a urge to go straight for the winter than summer? For reasons other than the humity. I know this winter i wanted to go straight. Actually I did. I just think straight hair looks better in the winter/fall cause to me those seasons are more about being polished and sleek.


 
I'm probably straight 80% of the time in the fall/winter, mainly because I don't like to go out with damp hair during that time of the year.  Now in the spring/summer I'm 95% curly because I REFUSE to fight with humitidy .  I also fee more carefree in the summer with my dresses, shorts, flipflops - so I let my hair do it's thing, too.


----------



## GOALdigger

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_CHQ_Kq9bMIc/S7yptoO7CNI/AAAAAAAAGW4/qbEQf7o0XQI/s320/crystalboo045-vi.jpg






This is all kinds of Fierce. (two snaps in z formation) I need this style in my life.

I'm trying to convert all the woman in the world over to natural if I just can keep my head looking fierce like homegirl.lol


----------



## juicyincouture

i saw her feature on curlynikki ahhhhh! her styles are awesome



GOALdigger said:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_CHQ_Kq9bMIc/S7yptoO7CNI/AAAAAAAAGW4/qbEQf7o0XQI/s320/crystalboo045-vi.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all kinds of Fierce. (two snaps in z formation) I need this style in my life.
> 
> I'm trying to convert all the woman in the world over to natural if I just can keep my head looking fierce like homegirl.lol


----------



## juicyincouture

yeesss humidity is the worst. 
one of my best friends is also a natural she flat irons often but when it's warm her roots get really puffy. 



DC-Cutie said:


> I'm probably straight 80% of the time in the fall/winter, mainly because I don't like to go out with damp hair during that time of the year.  Now in the spring/summer I'm 95% curly because I REFUSE to fight with humitidy .  I also fee more carefree in the summer with my dresses, shorts, flipflops - so I let my hair do it's thing, too.


----------



## Kansashalo

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm probably straight 80% of the time in the fall/winter, mainly because I don't like to go out with damp hair during that time of the year.  Now in the spring/summer I'm 95% curly because I REFUSE to fight with humitidy .  I also fee more carefree in the summer with my dresses, shorts, flipflops - so I let my hair do it's thing, too.



This is my thinking as well.  Curly natural hair just screams summer to me. lol


----------



## airborne

is this you?? beautiful natural!



GOALdigger said:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_CHQ_Kq9bMIc/S7yptoO7CNI/AAAAAAAAGW4/qbEQf7o0XQI/s320/crystalboo045-vi.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all kinds of Fierce. (two snaps in z formation) I need this style in my life.
> 
> I'm trying to convert all the woman in the world over to natural if I just can keep my head looking fierce like homegirl.lol


----------



## GOALdigger

nah chile. I wish. lol but I'm pretty cute though lol


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

> http://www.itsjusthair.com/




How'd I miss this? Thanks for the link* DC-Cutie.*  I like her styles.  *bookmarked*

The style you posted is cute too *Goaldigger*.  I wonder what the back looks like?


----------



## sparkle7

Hi Ladies
I just grew my perm out but would like to flat iron for straighter look this weekend. My regular stylist is booked. can someone recommend a good Dominican hair salon in boston. I heard that they do a good job straightening women of color's and are not expensive. please let me know. thank you!


----------



## natcolb65

Hello ladies,
I just ordered shampoo, conditioner and leave in conditioner from mixed chicks. Has anyone tried this before? I'm going on vaca and i'll be swimming daily, I wanna be able to wash, condition and go. Do you think this will work?


----------



## juicyincouture

i don't think the dominicans are the best choice to be honest. all that pulling with the round brush isn't good, why don't you try using a diffuser then flat ironing?



sparkle7 said:


> Hi Ladies
> I just grew my perm out but would like to flat iron for straighter look this weekend. My regular stylist is booked. can someone recommend a good Dominican hair salon in boston. I heard that they do a good job straightening women of color's and are not expensive. please let me know. thank you!


----------



## sparkle7

thank you. I have a stupid question where do I buy a good diffuser?


----------



## DC-Cutie

sparkle7 said:


> thank you. I have a stupid question where do I buy a good diffuser?



I got this one from Ulta (a little pricey, but I like it):
http://store.devachansalon.com/Detail.bok?no=25

but I also have this attachment for back-up purposes
http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/pro...avAction=push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat120076


----------



## Kansashalo

sparkle7 said:


> thank you. I have a stupid question where do I buy a good diffuser?



I bought one at Sally's for around $7.


----------



## sparkle7

I will buy a one today. I did find a dominican place and had my hair done she straighten my hair but i hate all the heat and pulling. I like to go to the gym so I'm trying to find out   how to manage my hair as I have never been without a perm before. I love the way my hair curls when it is wet but when it drys it looks terrible to me. I also want t keep my hair healthy as possible. I usually check out other treads on this forum but I'm glad I found this one. The hair dresser yesterday said I could get a brazilian kerritan treatment to straighten my hair. Has anyone heard of this. She said it is not a perm. 
Thanks Ladies


----------



## DC-Cutie

sparkle7 said:


> The hair dresser yesterday said I could get a brazilian kerritan treatment to straighten my hair. Has anyone heard of this. She said it is not a perm.
> Thanks Ladies



while it's not a perm, it does contain Formaldehyde (even though most salons are saying here is a formaldehyde free formula) as the key ingredient to getting your hair straight.  I've seen naturals that have it and their curl patterns are super, super loose and straight in some areas.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

I haven't been on tPF in forever but just stumbled upon this thread and glad I did...loving everyone's pics!  

I just became 100% natural 3 weeks ago and I haven't had the time to do anything other than wash & gos (read: "too lazy" lol).  My last relaxer was July 09 and I planned on transitioning (using braids, kinky twists, twist-outs, wigs, weaves, whatever) until the summer (so about a year) but I just got fed up with dealing with the 2 textures.  One morning I took my scissors and just went to cutting....about 30 minutes later there was a pile of damaged, relaxed ends on the bathroom counter and floor and a thick mass of 4a/b kinks and curls on my head.  Completely dry, it's about 1-2 inches but stretched it's a good 3 inches.  Headbands are my new bff and I get geeked when I find perfectly coiled locks of hair.  I'm planning on letting it grow and wearing it out for the rest of the summer and then maybe getting loc'd in the fall.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^good for you! you have any pics?


----------



## DC-Cutie

SpoiledRotten22 said:


> I haven't been on tPF in forever but just stumbled upon this thread and glad I did...loving everyone's pics!
> 
> I just became 100% natural 3 weeks ago and I haven't had the time to do anything other than wash & gos (read: "too lazy" lol). My last relaxer was July 09 and I planned on transitioning (using braids, kinky twists, twist-outs, wigs, weaves, whatever) until the summer (so about a year) but I just got fed up with dealing with the 2 textures. One morning I took my scissors and just went to cutting....about 30 minutes later there was a pile of damaged, relaxed ends on the bathroom counter and floor and a thick mass of 4a/b kinks and curls on my head. Completely dry, it's about 1-2 inches but stretched it's a good 3 inches. Headbands are my new bff and I get geeked when I find perfectly coiled locks of hair. I'm planning on letting it grow and wearing it out for the rest of the summer and then maybe getting loc'd in the fall.


 
you brave soul!  I wish I would have had the courage to just chop it off.  Congrats and welcome to the curly side.


----------



## *Jem*

juicyincouture said:


> i don't think the dominicans are the best choice to be honest. all that pulling with the round brush isn't good, why don't you try using a diffuser then flat ironing?



Either option isnt really the greatest for your hair. Flat ironing is extremely hard on your hair as well( I have the damaged ends to prove it)

 if she is a curly, simply diffusing and running a flat iron over her hair will not provide silky smooth results.


----------



## dee-dee

sparkle7 said:


> I will buy a one today. I did find a dominican place and had my hair done she straighten my hair but i hate all the heat and pulling. I like to go to the gym so I'm trying to find out how to manage my hair as I have never been without a perm before. I love the way my hair curls when it is wet but when it drys it looks terrible to me. I also want t keep my hair healthy as possible. I usually check out other treads on this forum but I'm glad I found this one. The hair dresser yesterday said I could get a brazilian kerritan treatment to straighten my hair. Has anyone heard of this. She said it is not a perm.
> Thanks Ladies


 
If you love how your natural hair looks while it is wet, I'm sure there is a product out there that can give you that same look as your hair dries.  It is all about finding the right product.  It can become frustrating and expensive trying new things though.  That's part of the reason I ended up relaxing but I so regret doing that now.  I wish I would have been a little more patient because now I'm finding out all kinds of things I could have done to manage my natural curls a little better.


----------



## dee-dee

SpoiledRotten22 said:


> I haven't been on tPF in forever but just stumbled upon this thread and glad I did...loving everyone's pics!
> 
> I just became 100% natural 3 weeks ago and I haven't had the time to do anything other than wash & gos (read: "too lazy" lol). My last relaxer was July 09 and I planned on transitioning (using braids, kinky twists, twist-outs, wigs, weaves, whatever) until the summer (so about a year) but I just got fed up with dealing with the 2 textures. One morning I took my scissors and just went to cutting....about 30 minutes later there was a pile of damaged, relaxed ends on the bathroom counter and floor and a thick mass of 4a/b kinks and curls on my head. Completely dry, it's about 1-2 inches but stretched it's a good 3 inches. Headbands are my new bff and I get geeked when I find perfectly coiled locks of hair. I'm planning on letting it grow and wearing it out for the rest of the summer and then maybe getting loc'd in the fall.


 
Good for you, glad your enjoying it.  I'm about 2 seconds away from doing the same thing.


----------



## sparkle7

Thanks ladies for all your advice. I'm going to the drug store today and check out some products. I know it will be trail and error but I'n determined to find the right product for me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

when I was going through trial and error, I would buy from places such as drugstores, whole foods and Ulta that allowed for returns if I wasn't happy with the products.  That way, I wasn't stuck with all these crappy products..


----------



## juicyincouture

Yay welcome !


----------



## juicyincouture

@ Jem I went to a natural hair forum and some were asking questions about straightening, that's what they told us. I've never done it before but my friend flat irons here hair all the time n its sleek *shrugs* I guess there is no safe way to straighten? Hmmm.


----------



## Jahpson

hey guys

Just here to post the back of my head! LOL

my hair is 100% free of relaxers/coloring. In this pic, I had washed it, braid, then after a couple of days curled it (big barrel) and this is the result.


----------



## juicyincouture

@ jahpson niceee. It must be gigantic when you take it out, can't wait for mine to be that big woohoo!


----------



## Jahpson

oh yeah, hair puff 100% lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Japh your hair looks very thick and healthy!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Your hair is really pretty Jahpson.  I wanna know what you were watching lol.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^that looks like bianca from top models lmao


----------



## tannedsilk

??? Ladies - what do you do to combat dryness?  I low poo'd, detangled, added leave in conditioner, and eco styler olive oil gel.  I have lots a very springy curls - a little too springy (shrinkage)  but it feels so dry.  Any ideas what I could add to my routine - I tried CD hair milk which worked but after a few days there build drove me nuts so I started again.

Any suggestions?


----------



## tanj

I decided to go natural during my first trimester with my third child.I wasn't getting my hair trimmed in order to rid myself of the straight parts so it was curly and straight ugh.Not too long ago I decided to perm it  because I had so much hair and it was so unmanageable for my busy schedule.Anyhoo after missing being perm free I thought well maybe I should just do the BC.I swear I feel like a different person.I was always told I should never cut my beautiful hair etc....so I felt I restricted or something.Its hard to explained.I guess I feel like a different person and liberated lol.Well I attached some photos.I look very rough in the photos so don't laugh,lol.

Photo 1 is of me just last night before I took the scissors to my head.I got my hair cut just to my shoulders and the lady did a horrible job and kept telling me she didn't wanna cut my hair too short.It was very annoying.

Photo 2 is of me about 3 yrs ago.My hair was relaxed and I had gotten like alot taken off.Before the cut my hair was to my waistline.

Photo 3 is the "Big Chop"

Photo 4 is of me when my babygirl was just months old


Also whats a great product for curly hair.my natural hair is curly but I need a push,lol.


----------



## gre8dane

Jahpson said:


> hey guys
> 
> Just here to post the back of my head! LOL
> 
> my hair is 100% free of relaxers/coloring. In this pic, I had washed it, braid, then after a couple of days curled it (big barrel) and this is the result.


 
Wow!!!  Thickness.  Beautiful.


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> Absolutely love Jerome Dickey, since he gave me my first real cut after becoming natural. But I'm not feelin his products, since they are full of mineral oil based ingredients - my hair doesn't like mineral oils


 
A friend of mine had her done by JD and she wasn't impressed. I think she had really* HIGH* expectations.


----------



## yellow08

Jahpson your hair is lovely!!!


----------



## gre8dane

tanj said:


> I decided to go natural during my first trimester with my third child.I wasn't getting my hair trimmed in order to rid myself of the straight parts so it was curly and straight ugh.Not too long ago I decided to perm it because I had so much hair and it was so unmanageable for my busy schedule.Anyhoo after missing being perm free I thought well maybe I should just do the BC.I swear I feel like a different person.*I was always told I should never cut my beautiful hair etc*....so I felt I restricted or something.Its hard to explained.I guess I feel like a different person and liberated lol.Well I attached some photos.I look very rough in the photos so don't laugh,lol.


 
It's amazing that people object so vehemently when you mention cutting your hair - as if it's never going to grow back!  Don't forget about us and provide updates as your hair grows out!


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> A friend of mine had her done by JD and she wasn't impressed. I think she had really* HIGH* expectations.



that happens..  everybody won't be happy/please with what others are.  it's the beauty of life.  Kinda like Ted Gibson.  My friend sees him when he's in DC and my goodness, he loads her hair down with all kinds of products, so much that she had no movement in her hair - AT ALL!  It looks as greasy as it does when she enters.  But, because he a stylist to the stars, she loves it 

that said, my sister loves his products. they did nothing for my hair when applied to my hair, so no way in hell I was going to purchase his products.


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> that happens.. everybody won't be happy/please with what others are. it's the beauty of life. Kinda like Ted Gibson. My friend sees him when he's in DC and my goodness, he loads her hair down with all kinds of products, so much that she had no movement in her hair - AT ALL! It looks as greasy as it does when she enters. But, because he a stylist to the stars, she loves it
> 
> that said, my sister loves his products. they did nothing for my hair when applied to my hair, so no way in hell I was going to purchase his products.


 
So true...I think she was expecting him to create something that wasn't there to begin with, especially with the BC...

.


----------



## yellow08

Natural ladies, any good blowdryer recommendations?


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> Natural ladies, any good blowdryer recommendations?


 
Love my T3: http://www.drugstore.com/products/p...&btrx=BUY-PLST-0-CAT&cmbProdBrandFilter=43693, 

but also have a Bablyiss for travel: http://www.drugstore.com/products/p...m=babyliss_pro_ceramix_xtr&CAWELAID=302218170


----------



## Jahpson

.pursefiend. said:


> ^that looks like bianca from top models lmao


 
:shame: LOL

thanks for the compliments ladies. Thats 3 years of growing out my hair. I use to color and relax it. I cut it real short to get the relaxed locks out. So here is the result. Only thing its crazy after I wash it and I don't iron it out so ponytails have become a staple


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Jahpson- omg- I love your hair!!!


----------



## tanj

gre8dane said:


> It's amazing that people object so vehemently when you mention cutting your hair - as if it's never going to grow back!  Don't forget about us and provide updates as your hair grows out!




Thanks for the support.Its already growing.I swear my hair grows so fast.I'm really enjoying this because of the easy easy maintenance  and I am just going through the motions of babying my hair.

It is amazing.I have a friend that is wanting to go natural and she says how her hubby doesn't want her to do a BC.I told her at the end of the day its YOUR hair.

I love this thread and I hope to learn alot from everyone who's gone natural


----------



## DC-Cutie

tanj said:


> Thanks for the support.Its already growing.I swear my hair grows so fast.I'm really enjoying this because of the easy easy maintenance and I am just going through the motions of babying my hair.
> 
> It is amazing.I have a friend that is wanting to go natural and she says how her hubby doesn't want her to do a BC.I told her at the end of the day its YOUR hair.
> 
> I love this thread and I hope to learn alot from everyone who's gone natural


 
People hold to their hair as if it defines them or let other people tell them what they should and shouldn't do with it...  Shame isn't it?  Some people are so militant when it comes to having relaxed or natural hair.  I've been both and can only tell people what has worked for ME.  I love being natural, but don't knock a head of nice healthy, relaxed hair.


----------



## juicyincouture

my friend never trims her hair b/c she doesn't want to cut it....i mean do ya want to grow it healthy or just have scraggly long hair? it grows back 



gre8dane said:


> It's amazing that people object so vehemently when you mention cutting your hair - as if it's never going to grow back!  Don't forget about us and provide updates as your hair grows out!



has anyone blown their hair out and was astonished at how much hair they actually have? it's so funny, you never realize how long it is till you stretch it. i am going to blow mine out into a 70s type fro this weekend to see my growth and i am so friggin excited to see how big it is.


----------



## dee-dee

DC-Cutie said:


> People hold to their hair as if it defines them or let other people tell them what they should and shouldn't do with it... Shame isn't it? Some people are so militant when it comes to having relaxed or natural hair. I've been both and can only tell people what has worked for ME. I love being natural, but don't knock a head of nice healthy, relaxed hair.


 
 - The song "I am not my hair" by India Arie comes to mind.  I hate to admit but I got my hair relaxed partly because my boyfriend likes it better that way.  I wish I didn't let anyone's opinion sway my decision.  Don't get me wrong I'm enjoying my hair but I just know in the long run it won't stay as healthy as when it was natural.


----------



## PurseFreak17

i hear you guys, but my hair means a WHOLE hell of a lot to me. I feel cute when my hair is done...just saying


----------



## DC-Cutie

PurseFreak17 said:


> i hear you guys, but my hair means a WHOLE hell of a lot to me. I feel cute when my hair is done...just saying


 
I think we ALL feel cute when your hair is done.  Who doesn't like a cute 'do'?   I just think hair shouldn't define you and peoples opinion of you wearing it relaxed or natural shouldn't matter.  Because if you loose it all tomorrow, would you be less of a person?  Nope...


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> People hold to their hair as if it defines them or let other people tell them what they should and shouldn't do with it... Shame isn't it? Some people are so militant when it comes to having relaxed or natural hair. I've been both and can only tell people what has worked for ME. I love being natural, but don't knock a head of nice healthy, relaxed hair.


 
true, even if its not theirs.

I went through two hairstylists who refused to cut my hair very short when I wanted to go natural. 

One said I didn't need to cut my hair to go natural. But I wouldn't look right with wavy roots and straight ends

The other said that she could trim my hair a little at a time. Which would only give me a similar result as above.

 fortunately I found someone who was willing. Its such a shame


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> Love my T3: http://www.drugstore.com/products/p...&btrx=BUY-PLST-0-CAT&cmbProdBrandFilter=43693,
> 
> but also have a Bablyiss for travel: http://www.drugstore.com/products/p...m=babyliss_pro_ceramix_xtr&CAWELAID=302218170


 
I always wanted to try the T3

does it leave your hair frizz free?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> I always wanted to try the T3
> 
> does it leave your hair frizz free?


 
It can, but it's only as good as the person doing the blowdrying, the technique and products.  I like it because it's quite, too.  Like Chi.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

PurseFreak17 said:


> i hear you guys, but my hair means a WHOLE hell of a lot to me. I feel cute when my hair is done...just saying



What does this mean?  I think our hair means a lot to most, if not all, of us.

Oh and I feel cute whether my hair is 'done' or not. lol. 


-----

My parents are those "cut your hair over my dead body type of people."  I went natural in college without their knowledge and just showed up at home during a break, like surprised. They were both hella pissed. It's been years since then, but when I say something about cutting my hair to give it a 'shape' now, I still get the *side eye* from both of them.  I'm not afraid of scissors.


----------



## Kansashalo

When I wear my natural, it is still 'done' even though its not blown out straight.


----------



## oxyoxy136

juicyincouture said:


> my friend never trims her hair b/c she doesn't want to cut it....i mean do ya want to grow it healthy or just have scraggly long hair? it grows back
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone blown their hair out and was astonished at how much hair they actually have? it's so funny, you never realize how long it is till you stretch it. i am going to blow mine out into a 70s type fro this weekend to see my growth and i am so friggin excited to see how big it is.



I'm afraid of cutting my hair although I know it needs a lot more than a trim, but I've never had a true haircut before which is why I'm so scared. I love how long and full my hair is and don't want the volume taken away.

The first time my hair was straighted, it went down to the middle of my back. The whole salon (me and my mom included) were in shock at the length. This was in 2008.

Now I want to see how long it is now because since I took full control over my hair in college, it's grown like a weed. I pulled on my longer strands just to see, and it went past my waist!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Jahpson said:


> hey guys
> 
> Just here to post the back of my head! LOL
> 
> my hair is 100% free of relaxers/coloring. In this pic, I had washed it, braid, then after a couple of days curled it (big barrel) and this is the result.


----------



## juicyincouture

Sounds exciting! That's the fun part about being natural, so many surprises. When you stretch your hair out it's like whoaaaa, didn't see this coming since we have to deal w shrinkage lol.



oxyoxy136 said:


> I'm afraid of cutting my hair although I know it needs a lot more than a trim, but I've never had a true haircut before which is why I'm so scared. I love how long and full my hair is and don't want the volume taken away.
> 
> The first time my hair was straighted, it went down to the middle of my back. The whole salon (me and my mom included) were in shock at the length. This was in 2008.
> 
> Now I want to see how long it is now because since I took full control over my hair in college, it's grown like a weed. I pulled on my longer strands just to see, and it went past my waist!




I blew out my hair this morning and it's starting to touch the top of my  back. I couldn't believe my eyes! wish I could've taken pics for you guys but my camera is acting up grrrr. I  twisted it all up and pinned them down to leave it in a protective style  since I'm not going anywhere this weekend. I am so happy that my hair  is finally growing after all those years of damage from relaxer. I  wonder how long it will be when I finally reach the one year mark. It's  kind of hard to believe that I shaved my head feels like the other day  lol.


----------



## gloss_gal

Great thread.  In addition to the products applied to the hair and scalp, are there any vitamins that you take.  I know some who is natural and her hair looks great.  She was telling about the vitamins she takes, I did not write them down.


----------



## MickMick

Hey ladies.  I have been lurking this thread and now I have something to add to it!  I am on a path to go natural.  My hair guy has been bugging me for the past year and a half about going natural.  My hair is thin and relaxers make it absolutely lifeless.

He said that over the years he has noticed a change in the formulation of relaxers and he just doesn't think it is good.  So, he is encouraging his clients to stop getting relaxers.

I am currently wearing a pixie.  So, the plan is to get two more relaxers and then start roller setting from there.

Hair type?  I can't even tell you.  I haven't seen my natural hair since I was 13 years old.


----------



## TheDivineWithin

MickMick said:


> Hey ladies.  I have been lurking this thread and now I have something to add to it!  I am on a path to go natural.  My hair guy has been bugging me for the past year and a half about going natural.  My hair is thin and relaxers make it absolutely lifeless.
> 
> He said that over the years he has noticed a change in the formulation of relaxers and he just doesn't think it is good.  So, he is encouraging his clients to stop getting relaxers.
> 
> I am currently wearing a pixie.  So, the plan is to get two more relaxers and then start roller setting from there.
> 
> Hair type?  I can't even tell you.  I haven't seen my natural hair since I was 13 years old.



Welcome to the thread! Luck to you on your natural hair journey. I know the transition can be frustrating at times, but stick it out - your hair will thank you. 

And frankly, I think your stylist is right. Anything that can dissolve a pop can isn't something I'd want on my scalp. Yikes!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I am SO jealous!!!  I LOVE your girls' hair!!!  I perm mine every 3 months just FOR the curl!!!

You ladies are SO pretty!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

MickMick said:


> Hey ladies. I have been lurking this thread and now I have something to add to it! I am on a path to go natural. My hair guy has been bugging me for the past year and a half about going natural. My hair is thin and relaxers make it absolutely lifeless.
> 
> He said that over the years he has noticed a change in the formulation of relaxers and he just doesn't think it is good. So, he is encouraging his clients to stop getting relaxers.
> 
> I am currently wearing a pixie. So, the plan is to get two more relaxers and then start roller setting from there.
> 
> Hair type? I can't even tell you. I haven't seen my natural hair since I was 13 years old.


 
so if your stylist thinks that relaxers aren't good for you, why continue with 2 more relaxers?  If you're currently at a pixie cut, I would think that length would be a good place to start.


----------



## CoolPinkIce

it's so nice to see so many natural girls here. So question. How do you determine your hair type? I'm transitioning right now. Last relaxer was December 09. And my hair is coarse and very dry. Do I need to put a pic up to find out my hair type?
TIA


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

DC-Cutie said:


> so if your stylist thinks that relaxers aren't good for you, why continue with 2 more relaxers?  If you're currently at a pixie cut, I would think that length would be a good place to start.



Yea I don't get that either.  Why get two more relaxers and then start? Think of the new growth/length that you could save if you don't relax it. Still, good luck in whatever you decide to do.


*CoolPinkIce*, check out these links. Maybe they will help you.

http://www.nappturality.com/index.p...&id=54:hair-types&catid=34:careinfo&Itemid=30

http://www.naturallycurly.com/hair-types


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I curled my hair with rods a couple of weeks ago. Two random strangers complimented them and thought they were locks. 












My wash n' go hair:


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Whitley* - your hair looks GREAT!  How long did it take to rod?


----------



## CoolPinkIce

whitley omg your hair is so pretty.


----------



## CoolPinkIce

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Yea I don't get that either.  Why get two more relaxers and then start? Think of the new growth/length that you could save if you don't relax it. Still, good luck in whatever you decide to do.
> 
> 
> *CoolPinkIce*, check out these links. Maybe they will help you.
> 
> http://www.nappturality.com/index.p...&id=54:hair-types&catid=34:careinfo&Itemid=30
> 
> http://www.naturallycurly.com/hair-types



thanks girl. Off to check the sites out.


----------



## ProfNot

FaithHope&LVoe said:


> what exactly does natural mean?




LOL !

When ppl ask me if my hair color is natural I say yes.  That is a lie but I cannot resist making jokes when they never hurt anyone's feelings.


----------



## lily25

When is the best time to apply oil or shea butter on the curls? While hair is still wet or after they are semi dry semi damp?


----------



## GOALdigger

lily25 said:


> When is the best time to apply oil or shea butter on the curls? While hair is still wet or after they are semi dry semi damp?


 
I just learned that oil and shea butter aren't really moisturizers but sealants. So your suppose to put on a water-based moisturizer then SEAL it with shea butter. A little tid bit I learned from curly nikki.


----------



## lily25

Oh I see, so the steps are 1) wash, 2) pat with towel 3) spray my water based moisturiser and 3) apply oil... Did I get it right?
I use amla hair oil (used to use Monoi)when I wear my hair natural. I just wait until they are semi damp before I apply it. I also have a lot of karite (shea butter) and I was wondering if I should start using it, but I don't know how... I guess like a pomade...

I must read curly nikki asap, I need henna tips...


----------



## GOALdigger

lily25 said:


> Oh I see, so the steps are 1) wash, 2) pat with towel 3) spray my water based moisturiser and 3) apply oil... Did I get it right?
> I use amla hair oil (used to use Monoi)when I wear my hair natural. I just wait until they are semi damp before I apply it. I also have a lot of karite (shea butter) and I was wondering if I should start using it, but I don't know how... I guess like a pomade...
> 
> I must read curly nikki asap, I need henna tips...


 
Sounds about right. To be honest I haven't tried it myself. I need to buy some shea and the right moisturizer.But all the curly girls swear by that method. My hair is so dry so trying this can't hurt.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lily25 said:


> Oh I see, so the steps are 1) wash, 2) pat with towel 3) spray my water based moisturiser and 3) apply oil... Did I get it right?
> I use amla hair oil (used to use Monoi)when I wear my hair natural. I just wait until they are semi damp before I apply it. I also have a lot of karite (shea butter) and I was wondering if I should start using it, but I don't know how... I guess like a pomade...
> 
> I must read curly nikki asap, I need henna tips...


 
yep, this is what I do.  My water based moisturizer is Giovanni Direct and seal with shea, amla, jojoa, castor or whatever oil I grab first.


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> yep, this is what I do. My water based moisturizer is* Giovanni Direct *and seal with shea, amla, jojoa, castor or whatever oil I grab first.


 
I hear so many great things about this product I might need  to check it out.


----------



## princessjade09

I must say, I love this here forum! It's like a one stop shop! lol. I started out looking at bags, moved on to the CL subforum and here's a completely different subject that a piqued my interest!

I guess I could be considered natural! I used to get relaxers twice a year because I preferred to wear it straight. When I didn't have a relaxer it'd get frizzy super quick, which would make me use more heat, which would make it damaged...I know. It was a vicious cycle. Within the last 1.5 I haven't had a relaxer (no need for a big chop for me...I was never bone straight anyway). And now I wear my hair curly pretty much exclusively! 

I don't know much about curl patterms. I think I tried to self id once and concluded I was like a 3b? IDK.

Anyway I LOVE LOVE LOVE my full curly hair. It makes me feel sassy. lol. 

But the problem I have around the nape area (a little above) gets super tangled. Almost matted! I think it's always done this because I remember this being a source of contention between my mother and I when I was a little girl. (I contention sounds better than I used to scream and cry and she used to curse me under her breath lol).

I have no clue why this happens. It drives me nuts!

Let me see if I can find a good representation of my hair....lol.


----------



## Kansashalo

I wonder could it be due to the constant friction from the top of your blouse/shirt?


----------



## juicyincouture

You were right, we do have similar hair. Our curl pattern looks kind of the same lol. BEAUTIFUL btw !



WhitleyGilbert said:


> I curled my hair with rods a couple of weeks ago. Two random strangers complimented them and thought they were locks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wash n' go hair:


----------



## juicyincouture

I apply natural oil (shea, castor, coconut, etc) in my hair straight out the shower and that's it. It locks in the moisture and leaves my hair extremely soft and buttery yumm. For some reason leave in conditioners leave my hair crunchy so I go without it. Though I hear a lot of naturals use that then put in the oil. Hope I was of some help! 



lily25 said:


> When is the best time to apply oil or shea butter on the curls? While hair is still wet or after they are semi dry semi damp?


----------



## lily25

princessjade09 said:


> I must say, I love this here forum! It's like a one stop shop! lol. I started out looking at bags, moved on to the CL subforum and here's a completely different subject that a piqued my interest!
> 
> I guess I could be considered natural! I used to get relaxers twice a year because I preferred to wear it straight. When I didn't have a relaxer it'd get frizzy super quick, which would make me use more heat, which would make it damaged...I know. It was a vicious cycle. Within the last 1.5 I haven't had a relaxer (no need for a big chop for me...I was never bone straight anyway). And now I wear my hair curly pretty much exclusively!
> 
> I don't know much about curl patterms. I think I tried to self id once and concluded I was like a 3b? IDK.
> 
> Anyway I LOVE LOVE LOVE my full curly hair. It makes me feel sassy. lol.
> 
> *But the problem I have around the nape area (a little above) gets super tangled. Almost matted!* I think it's always done this because I remember this being a source of contention between my mother and I when I was a little girl. (I contention sounds better than I used to scream and cry and she used to curse me under her breath lol).
> 
> I have no clue why this happens. It drives me nuts!
> 
> Let me see if I can find a good representation of my hair....lol.



I'm addicted to this hair thread too... So I know how you feel.

As for the tangled hair, it is caused by letting your hair loose when you sleep, so when you move your head on your pillow they get crashed and tangled in knots.


----------



## lily25

juicyincouture said:


> I apply natural oil (shea, castor, coconut, etc) in my hair straight out the shower and that's it. It locks in the moisture and leaves my hair extremely soft and buttery yumm. For some reason leave in conditioners leave my hair crunchy so I go without it. Though I hear a lot of naturals use that then put in the oil. Hope I was of some help!


Thank you , and everyone that replied! It was very helpful! 
I don't always spray with a leave in conditioner either.


----------



## princessjade09

lily25 said:


> I'm addicted to this hair thread too... So I know how you feel.
> 
> As for the tangled hair, it is caused by letting your hair loose when you sleep, so when you move your head on your pillow they get crashed and tangled in knots.


 
You know, that's what I thought too!!! So I decided to wear my hair in a really high ponytail (I read somewhere it's called pineappling?). And when I take my hair down, no mats!

BUT as the day goes on, mats occur lol. It's strange. When I take a shower, I apply heaps of conditioner so the knots slip out relatively easily...but still. it drives me batty. lol


----------



## princessjade09

Kansashalo said:


> I wonder could it be due to the constant friction from the top of your blouse/shirt?


 

I kinda think it might be that. Especially since my hair is on the finer/ thinner side. I wonder how I could prevent this from happening. 

Maybe using more product....I usually use vanilla *something or another* hair serum and CURLZ brand stuff (I got from Target). Maybe if I pay more attention to it? lol. That's what my sis suggested.


----------



## Jahpson

has anyone tried any hair products from Carol's daughter? how are they?


----------



## juicyincouture

Jahpson said:


> has anyone tried any hair products from Carol's daughter? how are they?



Check out this review: http://thesupreen.blogspot.com/2010/04/carols-daughter-hair-milk-review.html


----------



## dee-dee

Jahpson said:


> has anyone tried any hair products from Carol's daughter? how are they?


 
I know you're not asking about this in particular, but I work at Whole Foods part time and we can't seem to keep *Kinky Curly* products on the shelf.  They're supposed to be better than Carol's Daughter.  Every time I see a natural haired person coming up to the counter with a confused look on their face I know that's what they're gonna ask for.


----------



## Jahpson

^ i'll look for that



juicyincouture said:


> Check out this review: http://thesupreen.blogspot.com/2010/04/carols-daughter-hair-milk-review.html


 
thanks because I am sick and tired of using Pink lotion ironically. So for this to be the same thing is enough for me


----------



## Kansashalo

Jahpson said:


> has anyone tried any hair products from Carol's daughter? how are they?


Ive only used her Hair Milk and Hair Balm.  I LOVE the balm.  It looks heavy but a little bit will do ya and it absorbs quickly.  I use that when Im curly,' for flatironing, everything.

I like the Hair Milk but the smell is LOUD and lemony.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I used to LOVE Carol's Daughter before she went all corporate on us.  Now, not so much

I have tried Kinky Kurly products, like them, I just hate the whole process


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> ^ i'll look for that
> 
> 
> 
> thanks because I am sick and tired of using Pink lotion ironically. So for this to be the same thing is enough for me


 
Pink Lotion?  Good grief, I didn't think folks still used that mineral oil filled product.


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> I used to LOVE Carol's Daughter before she went all corporate on us. Now, not so much
> 
> I have tried Kinky Kurly products, like them, I just hate the whole process


 

Yay. Carols daughter is good for fragance if you aske me. I use the blackberry vanila leave in as body/hair spray. It smells to good just to use in my hair. 

I only use the loc butter for my twist.


----------



## PurseFreak17

I am a PRODUCT junkie I have tried them all! Carol's daughter= blah...i feel like the curl milk just sits on my hair. the black vanilla smoothie, i guess, is an okay conditioner.

Kinky Curly- I tried twice. Once in 05 then again in 07 ( hoping they had changed the ingredients). Smelled great, but was soooooo greasy. When it dried it left this gummy film on my hair that I could roll off with my fingers.

Miss Jessies- Curly pudding=Dry tangled mess. Shingling Method= 4 hrs of hell. only to be left with hair that shrinks back in humidity

Question: Although the Baby Buttcreame was moisturizing I thought it was a little greasy. I haven't used it in 3 years, but was going to give it another whirl when I happened to read the ingredients online today...Mineral oil and petroleum jelly!!!???!!! 

Is this stuff good for your hair in any amount?

Ingredients: deoinized water, acetylated lanolin, beeswax, shea butter, cocoa butter carbomer 940, fragrance, castor oil, dilaurate laneth 15, glycerine, glyceryl stereate, hydrolyzed animal protein, imidazolidinyl,jojoba oil, baneth 15, mineral oil, methyl paraben, milk protein, panthenol, paraffin, PEG-400, PEG-100, stearate, petrolatum, propyl paraben, treithanolamine, vitamin E, wheat germ oil


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> Pink Lotion? Good grief, I didn't think folks still used that mineral oil filled product.


 

yes girl, and they put it in a brand new bottle! lol still pink of course


----------



## Jahpson

PurseFreak17 said:


> I am a PRODUCT junkie I have tried them all! Carol's daughter= blah...i feel like the curl milk just sits on my hair. the black vanilla smoothie, i guess, is an okay conditioner.
> 
> Kinky Curly- I tried twice. Once in 05 then again in 07 ( hoping they had changed the ingredients). Smelled great, but was soooooo greasy. When it dried it left this gummy film on my hair that I could roll off with my fingers.
> 
> Miss Jessies- Curly pudding=Dry tangled mess. Shingling Method= 4 hrs of hell. only to be left with hair that shrinks back in humidity
> 
> Question: Although the Baby Buttcreame was moisturizing I thought it was a little greasy. I haven't used it in 3 years, but was going to give it another whirl when I happened to read the ingredients online today...Mineral oil and petroleum jelly!!!???!!!
> 
> Is this stuff good for your hair in any amount?
> 
> Ingredients: *deoinized *water, *acetylated* lanolin, beeswax, shea butter, cocoa butter *carbomer 940*, fragrance, castor oil, *dilaurate laneth 15*, *glycerine*, *glyceryl stereate*, *hydrolyzed animal protein*, *imidazolidiny*l,jojoba oil, *baneth 15*, mineral oil, *methyl paraben*, milk protein, panthenol, paraffin, PEG-400, PEG-100, *stearate*, *petrolatum*, *propyl paraben*, *treithanolamine*, vitamin E, wheat germ oil


 
the highlighted is the reason why I am looking for a hair product with natural ingredients. WTH?


----------



## PurseFreak17

Acetylated lanolin alcohol, sometimes known as "sheep alcohol" or wool alcohol, is a non-drying organic compound produced from lanolin, the fat of wool shearings, which has been reacted with acetic acid and a small amount of lye. There are synthetic variants available; however, the animal-derived product has more anti-allergenic tendencies. Acetylated lanolin alcohol is used as an emollient, to soften skin, but is highly comedogenic. For this reason, those who frequently erupt with whiteheads or blackheads are advised to avoid topical use of this substance on the skin.



If it's not good for the skin, why should we be lathering this stuff on teh hair and scalp! Hmmph!


----------



## DC-Cutie

if I can't pronounce without twisting my tongue - I don't buy...


----------



## TheDivineWithin

dee-dee said:


> I know you're not asking about this in particular, but I work at Whole Foods part time and we can't seem to keep *Kinky Curly* products on the shelf.  They're supposed to be better than Carol's Daughter.  Every time I see a natural haired person coming up to the counter with a confused look on their face I know that's what they're gonna ask for.



Yeah the products work well. My partner uses Kinky Curly on her hair and loves it. Before she started using it, her hair was pretty dry and just in bad shape. Now, it's to quote Kat Williams, "luxurious". lol She has a short lil fro' and her texture is sort of fine and wavy/curly. 

I highly suggest giving it a try.


----------



## natcolb65

I just started using Kinky Curly in my hair so I could figure out what i'm gonna do when I go on vaca and I LOVE it!!!! I have pretty curly hair anyway but when it dries it's normally dry and kinda frizzy. When I use this the next day it's very shiny and has a ton of body!!


----------



## diva j*

those of you who use jamaican black castor oil from sam's caribbean marketplace, have you tried the JBCO shampoo?? im thinking about ordering it


----------



## DC-Cutie

diva j* said:


> those of you who use jamaican black castor oil from sam's caribbean marketplace, have you tried the JBCO shampoo?? im thinking about ordering it


I eyed it the last time I was on the site..  Been thinking about buying it though since the ingredients are plain and simple:

*Ingredients:*

Jamaican Black Castor Oil, Pimento Oil, Aloe Vera, Lavender, Rosemay Extract, Shea Butter, Organic Saponified Oils of Coconut, Olive, Jojoba, Vegetable Gum, Glycerine Extract


----------



## diva j*

^i just ordered some, ill let you know if i like it


----------



## lily25

I just wanted to say, *I love hot oil treatment*! I wrapped my hair with amla oil and a hot towel while watching a Tudors episode, and then washed them with Klorane Mango shampoo, and conditioned them a with a concoction my Nigerian friend gave me (I know it has Marula oil among other ingredients). Although I had to dry the hair with a hair drier because I had to go out asap, my hair is shiny and super soft! I will do hot oil treatments more often from now on!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here is some info on various hair types

http://www.naturallycurly.com/hair-types


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I've posted that link (plus another one) twice lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I've posted that link (plus another one) twice lol.



sorry...

Well here's a new one: use coupon code *HAIRTYPE *to save 15% in CurlMart

http://www.curlmart.com/?utm_source=cm_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=HAIRTYPE

Curly Hair Solutions products are 20% off this week. Use coupon code *CHS20*. Offer expires May 17th.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Product Junkie Alert    I picked up Shea Moisture from Target this weekend and LOVE IT!!!  used it for my twist out.  My hair is super soft, yet feels moisturized.  After washing and deep conditioning, I sprayed my hair with Oyin Juices & Berries applied a little Curl and Style Milk, twisted and dried over night.  

The reviews on Target.com are pretty good.  Didn't read them until after I purchased.  Ingredients are simple and no parabens, sulfates, cones, etc..

http://www.target.com/Shea-Moisture-Coconut-Hibiscus-Style/dp/B0038TYTSO


----------



## PurseFreak17

Thanks! what a great link!


----------



## CoolPinkIce

yay I finally found my hair type. 4a.


----------



## TheDivineWithin

http://www.cherrylola.com/ - just came across this blog and felt it was worth sharing. Not sure if it's been posted before though.

I've never tried her lil concoction but she seems to have a following of people who really like the results/what it does to their hair. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

What type of curlers/rollers/whatever do you all think are needed for to achieve a style similar to this?

Any tips?


----------



## airborne

she has great hair!!


----------



## TheDivineWithin

That's a gorgeous hairdo! I'm not sure, but maybe trying those large, sponge like rollers and some setting lotion. The curls will still be soft and bouncy instead of crunchy and hard. 

Having locs I feel so out of touch with other types of hair maintenance. lol


----------



## declaredbeauty

WhitleyGilbert said:


> What type of curlers/rollers/whatever do you all think are needed for to achieve a style similar to this?
> 
> Any tips?



I achieve this on my mom and myself after conditioning and using setting lotion, foam roller and a hooded dryer until completely dry. It has to be completely dry or the curls will fall. And lightly finger combing them out (if I want them a tad looser).


----------



## Jahpson

airborne said:


> she has great hair!!


 
agreed.

it was her that motivated me to go natural with my hair! Her hair looks so soft and smooth. Bet it smells like vanilla LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

ummm, my co-worker asked if I had on a curly wig today, since it was straight yesterday.  I tried to explain the whole relaxer thing to her, but it was over her head....


----------



## dee-dee

DC-Cutie said:


> ummm, my co-worker asked if I had on a curly wig today, since it was straight yesterday. I tried to explain the whole relaxer thing to her, but it was over her head....


 

Wait, did you get a relaxer???


----------



## DC-Cutie

dee-dee said:


> Wait, did you get a relaxer???


 
heck no.  I usually wear it flat ironed, straight.  But I tried to get her to understand that before the flat iron we had the relaxer and pressing combs, that naturally our hair is curly.


----------



## dee-dee

DC-Cutie said:


> heck no. I usually wear it flat ironed, straight. But I tried to get her to understand that before the flat iron we had the relaxer and pressing combs, that naturally our hair is curly.


 
Oh, ok. Yeah, i've often had a hard time trying to explain different styles and textures to my co-workers.  It's crazy that in these days there's still people that are baffled by our hair...I'm like doesn't anybody watch TV? or go online?  One girl flat out got a full weave on national television (America's Next Top Model a few seasons ago)....but still a lot of people don't get it?  I remember one coworker a few years ago told me with a straight face that she didn't know that AA hair could get wet.  I'm dead serious.


----------



## Jahpson

dee-dee said:


> Oh, ok. Yeah, i've often had a hard time trying to explain different styles and textures to my co-workers. It's crazy that in these days there's still people that are baffled by our hair...I'm like doesn't anybody watch TV? or go online? One girl flat out got a full weave on national television (America's Next Top Model a few seasons ago)....but still a lot of people don't get it? *I remember one coworker a few years ago told me with a straight face that she didn't know that AA hair could get wet. I'm dead serious*.


 
*floored*

I don't even bother when they ask me various questions about my hair. Its not alien or anything. Just curlier..not hard to understand.

although it amazes me how those with naturally straight fine hair don't even have to comb their hair sometimes. This girl told me once that she doesn't even own a comb! You can imagine how fascinated I was LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

one other thing I wanted to share that I'm determined to tell anyone with Afro-Curly hair: Plopping or Plunking is your friend.  After washing, conditioning or rinsing, apply products and plopp with a an old t-shirt (towels cause frizz).  Leave on for about 10 minutes (the time it takes me to apply make-up and lotion).  Remove t-shirt and scruch  your hair while upside down.

Don't touch anymore.  Results: frizz-free curls all day!


----------



## DC-Cutie

pics from my plopping, taken later in the day:


----------



## juicyincouture

you have pretty hurr grrrll ! 



DC-Cutie said:


> pics from my plopping, taken later in the day:


----------



## juicyincouture

yay, welcome to the club!



CoolPinkIce said:


> yay I finally found my hair type. 4a.


----------



## Kansashalo

DC-Cutie said:


> ummm, my co-worker asked if I had on a curly wig today, since it was straight yesterday.  I tried to explain the whole relaxer thing to her, but it was over her head....



ROTFL!

I get the same thing - moreso questions like "did you cut your hair?" since when I flatiron my hair it is mid-back, however when I wear it curly, it hits somewhere between the bottom of my ears and the top of my shoulders.

What cracks me up more is that these are the same co-workers that see me daily and they will ask this question at least once a month.  Goodness, you should know by now that my hair is not cut. lol


----------



## Jahpson

do you guys have uneven hair texture? front of my hair by the crown is more straight then the back of my head. LOL

I purchased Hair butter from Carol's daughter, I really like it and the ingredients seem safe


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> pics from my plopping, taken later in the day:


 
Wow *DC*!!!


----------



## airborne

...wish i could go natural...my hair would get toooo nappy...


Jahpson said:


> agreed.
> 
> it was her that motivated me to go natural with my hair! Her hair looks so soft and smooth. Bet it smells like vanilla LOL


----------



## Kansashalo

airborne said:


> ...wish i could go natural...my hair would get toooo nappy...



You'd be surprised at what your hair texture is and what it will do.  I know a lot of ladies "thought" their hair was one way, but after going natural it was totally something else.

Plus, nappy ain't bad either.


----------



## MickMick

DC-Cutie said:


> so if your stylist thinks that relaxers aren't good for you, why continue with 2 more relaxers?  If you're currently at a pixie cut, I would think that length would be a good place to start.



Hi!  The idea to continue relaxing two more times was to get the pixie to grow out so that I could transition with rod sets.

However, the plan has changed...I am officially transitioning to virgin hair.


----------



## Kansashalo

MickMick said:


> Hi!  The idea to continue relaxing two more times was to get the pixie to grow out so that I could transition with rod sets.
> 
> However, the plan has changed...I am officially transitioning to virgin hair.



Way to go MickMick!!!!  Good luck and we're here for you!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Thanks for the feedback on the style *TheDivineWithin* and *DeclaredBeauty*.  I have perm rods and it never looks like that more, like Shirley Temple (and I like it), but based on your suggestions it seems I may need foam or sponge rollers.  I'm guessing they're the same thing?

Your hair looks very pretty *DC-Cutie*!

I still can't comprehend the idea of relaxing to grow it out, but anyway Good Luck with your transition *MickMick*.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Jahpson said:


> although it amazes me how those with naturally straight fine hair don't even have to comb their hair sometimes. This girl told me once that she doesn't even own a comb! You can imagine how fascinated I was LOL



I don't own a comb or a brush.  :shame:


----------



## DC-Cutie

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I don't own a comb or a brush. :shame:


 
do how do you detangle?  with your fingers?


----------



## .pursefiend.

i'm transitioning as well...woop woop


----------



## diva j*

i love the jamaican black castor oil shampoo


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

DC-Cutie said:


> do how do you detangle?  with your fingers?



Yup, finger-combing under running water gets all of the shed hair out.


*
Yay pursfiend!!!!!*


----------



## MickMick

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I still can't comprehend the idea of relaxing to grow it out, but anyway Good Luck with your transition *MickMick*.


 
LOL.  That's ok.  I didn't include the entire story.  

Ultimately, my decision to grow out the relaxer wasn't an easy decision.  It was one of those things that I had to do when I am ready to do it.

I went into the hair place and we had the "relaxer discussion" again.  He caught me at a good time cause I was stalking Youtubes and reading all of the natural hair blogs and hair boards.  I knew I was going to do it, just not sure when.  

I said, "OK.  *sigh*  Let's do it!  I'm unsure how this will work...I haven't seen my real hair in DECADES...blah-blah-blah...Yadda-yadda-yadda...apprehension. flatiron?  reversion?  uncertainty.  This is ridiculous!  In my head this entire conversation is illogical...This is MY HAIR."  This is my second attempt at transitioning and he suggested that we slowly phase into the process instead of just stopping the relaxer as we did before.

The previous attempt (2 years ago), I had a different aesthetic (always coiffed...always straightened...no kinks and no naps).

I hope that this provides ample background.

Anyone else go through similar thought processes?  Or was it easy for everyone but me?


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ You know you can still do the rod sets even though you didn't "grow it out" with the 2 applications of relaxer like your stylist wanted.

Just use smaller rods


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*Bump!!!
*

Thanks for the details *MickMick.*


----------



## Jahpson

MickMick said:


> This is my second attempt at transitioning and *he suggested that we slowly phase into the process* instead of just stopping the relaxer as we did before.


 
what does that mean?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Let's talk accessories for a bit.

Has anyone tried the "spin pins" by goody?  I know there is a thread on them already. Based on the video that I've seen and pictures they work well on long straight hair, but I'd like to know how if they're ideal for nappy/kinky hair?  I'm both intriuged and frightened by them. What do you all think?

I ordered a ficcare clip today and I'm so excited for it to arrive.

What hair accessories do you ladies own? Can you give reviews and possibly pics?


----------



## oxyoxy136

Never heard of them...

Other than satin scrunchies (which are extremely hard to find now), I don't have any hair accessories.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*Oxyoxy136*, this is what they look like.







And there is a video in this link:  https://goodysimplestyles.com/

They are supposed work as an alternative to using lots of hairpins to create buns and updos.


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ Depending upon your texture, I think those could work on natural hair.  I'm tempted to try them since when I wear my hair up, I usually just use a clip which never holds all of my hair.


----------



## oxyoxy136

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *Oxyoxy136*, this is what they look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there is a video in this link:  https://goodysimplestyles.com/
> 
> They are supposed work as an alternative to using lots of hairpins to create buns and updos.



Ah...

That thing would get lost in my hair.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i've read this blogger uses them all the time and she likes them
http://curlscoilsandkinks.com/


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

i'm trying to transition so far i've been keeping my natural hair braided and wearing curly weaves. I hope to chop all my relaxed hair off this Winter.


----------



## Kansashalo

way to go Fab!  Can't wait to see pics after TBC!!!!


----------



## airborne

thanks for your input...is that you in your avatar..if so nice head of hair...



Kansashalo said:


> You'd be surprised at what your hair texture is and what it will do.  I know a lot of ladies "thought" their hair was one way, but after going natural it was totally something else.
> 
> Plus, nappy ain't bad either.


----------



## Jahpson

.pursefiend. said:


> i've read this blogger uses them all the time and she likes them
> http://curlscoilsandkinks.com/



i like that bun she did


----------



## Kansashalo

airborne said:


> thanks for your input...is that you in your avatar..if so nice head of hair...



Thanks - yep that's me.  That pic reminds me of Sideshow Bob from The Simpsons..






Yall didn't know he was natural too. lol


----------



## airborne

no it's not..lol ..IT'S BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## juicyincouture

today's hair! i was in a rush so i twisted it wet and took it out three hours later lol thank goodness it dried before i had work. here it is:


----------



## juicyincouture

I wear scarves on my head allll the time. Cute silk vintage scarfs that i tie under and around my afro so cute. Other than that just simple black hair bands I got a pack for six for 1.99 at the beauty supply store near me. They saved my life haha!



WhitleyGilbert said:


> Let's talk accessories for a bit.
> 
> Has anyone tried the "spin pins" by goody?  I know there is a thread on them already. Based on the video that I've seen and pictures they work well on long straight hair, but I'd like to know how if they're ideal for nappy/kinky hair?  I'm both intriuged and frightened by them. What do you all think?
> 
> I ordered a ficcare clip today and I'm so excited for it to arrive.
> 
> What hair accessories do you ladies own? Can you give reviews and possibly pics?


----------



## MickMick

MAJOR VENT!  

So today is THE DAY that I decided to wear my hair in a rod set.  My mother and I wrapped it on curling rods last night.  It was late when we finished so I stayed at her house.  This morning I thought it was really cute.

My mother (who is a 3C) just rubbed my head and said, "My poor baby...With this 4-something hair."

Really?  Wow.

I know that she is completely old school.  She has been natural for 6 years and in the last year started wearing it in a curly fro.  She thinks that fro is "revolutionary" and that she is making a political statement (a la Angela Davis).  If she is at a store and doesn't get the level of service she desires she thinks it is because she is wearing "all of this natural hair."  Let's be realistic...She ain't making NO political statement and nobody is intimidated by her.  It's just hair to everyone but her. 

THIS is the reason why this is/was(?) hard for me.  When I mentioned that I was going to go natural/rock virgin hair, she said, "What about your job?  Can you be professional AND rock an afro?  Is natural hair professional?  What about job interviews?"

So, I am insecure before I even leave the damn house.  But I will make it work.

Have a good day.


----------



## PurseFreak17

But it's not just hair to everyone! People always have something to say, mostly positive when I wear my natural hair, mostly positive, but still something. Whne my hair is straight I get no comments. Why? Because naps are still kind of new, and people want to see, touch, and feel them. It's not old news yet, so your mom is not alone, I'm afraid. Depending on where you live/work..natural hair is still outside of the norm! So when I go on job interviews i wear my hair in a bun or flat iron it. I need a better job and if flat ironing my hair makes me a sell out, so be it. I never said I was gonna starve for the cause of natural hair! the bills/rent needs to be paid, and I'm telling from first hand experience, I've yet to see a top executive in a big fro. Maybe a TWA, but never a big fro.. When applying to creative positions  I feel more free, but if the office is tight, I keep my hair that way too! And your mom is just old school, cut her some slack. My mother says some crazy things to me too, and I'm sure I'll say some crazy stuff to my kids too. Frustrating, I know! i just tell my mom she's senile and she leaves me alone .


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ I'm sadly con-signing with you on wearing my hair straight to job interviews.   I feel bad when I do it but on the flip side I know why it has to be done.

Luckily though, I work for a company that has a very liberal culture (even here is red state conservative Kansas) so knowing what I know now, I feel that I could have worn my hair natural and still gotten the job.  I wear my hair natural here so much, that other women have told me that they too are going to take the plunge!  NICE!!!!!

But this company is probably the exception and not the norm.


----------



## MickMick

I'm totally cool.  I made it work.   I used one of my hair accessories - a bobby pin with a turquoise stone.  I wear a lot of those to hold back my bangs.

I have also managed to forgive my mother in the process.  Ultimately this is about me and I have to do what is right for me and my lifestyle.  Last night was the first night in YEARS where I didn't have to "sleep pretty".  LOL

I do think that the curls could have been executed a lot better.  I am going to redo it tonight.  I think:
1.  that I used too small of the rods.  I was able to wrap my hair around a rod several times.  That resulted in like a million curls.  
2.  that I am not very good with rods and I did pull the strands while rolling, but they loosened up after I hooked them. 
3.  that I should have let the set dry completely.  I was only under the dryer about 35 minutes.

I am going to redo it tonight using magnetic rollers.  I will have better control of those. I will also sit under the dryer for about a hour and THEN walk around for a few hours while wearing the rollers.

Thanks for your input and all of the tips.


----------



## juicyincouture

Hmm I work at a very artsy job and an internship in fashion so I get to wear my hair in fro and mohawks. If I couldn't I wouldn't be working there lol, I'm a little on the eccentric side anyway I plan to be in fashion and culture so it works out alright.


----------



## Raffaluv

^^^Lucky Girl!!  What a wonderful thread! I've learned so much & you all have such BEAUTIFUL natural hair!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

i work in a corporate environment, so I understand the need to straighten hair during interview time.  It's a sad thing, but it is what it is.  However, after I get the job, I let all the curls come to life.

On another note, curlyheads, we gotta think about protein treatments.  When I was relaxed I needed them more because relaxers mess with the Ph balance of our hair.  But I wondered recently why my hair was feeling dry and noticed a bit of snapping.  Then a light went off "I needed a protein treatment".  Applied the Aphogee hardcore treatment and within moments after washing it out and DCing, I could feel the difference.  My curls even seemed more revived.

So, if you hair isn't talking to you, you might need a protein treatment.


----------



## irishlass1029

I am so frustrated and fed up with my hair that I amthisclose to shaving my head. 

How do you DO it?  Mine is 4b I think. And when it's still wet, it's like a jheri curl almost.  Which I could handle.  But no matter what I do, when it dries, it's just one frizzy ball of a puffy big mess.

I had the $400 straightener once.  It worked great and I ADORED having hair that actually felt like hair and I could even run my fingers through.  You have to wait 48 hours to wash it and as soon as I did, it was right back to the same mess.  $400 wasted.  AND a few days later I noticed my hair breaking off at the hairline in front - it was fried.

I've even tried regular AA hair relaxers that do nothing on my hair.

At this point, I would be happy with straight or curly.  But it's neither.  And I feel like I've tried everything!

This is one of my better hair days - wearing it curly.  If I remember correctly though, a few hours later and it was a frizz ball.


----------



## oxyoxy136

^^ From the looks of it, your hair is 3B. 4B is pretty much a full on afro. My hair is just one step curlier than yours (3C, but has all types of curls going on), and...I don't know. When curly hair is all you know, you just adapt? The only downside to adapting is laziness. I can't be bothered to even put a clip in it, so you're better than me!

What shampoo/conditioner do you use? How are you drying your hair? Do you use additional products? How often do you straighten your hair?

Wait, so you said you got a straighter and then you washed your hair?  I'm guessing you got one of those chemical perms...yeah, I've heard and read too many horror stories about those things.


----------



## PurseFreak17

irishlass1029 said:


> I am so frustrated and fed up with my hair that I amthisclose to shaving my head.
> 
> How do you DO it?  Mine is 4b I think. And when it's still wet, it's like a jheri curl almost.  Which I could handle.  But no matter what I do, when it dries, it's just one frizzy ball of a puffy big mess.
> 
> I had the $400 straightener once.  It worked great and I ADORED having hair that actually felt like hair and I could even run my fingers through.  You have to wait 48 hours to wash it and as soon as I did, it was right back to the same mess.  $400 wasted.  AND a few days later I noticed my hair breaking off at the hairline in front - it was fried.
> 
> I've even tried regular AA hair relaxers that do nothing on my hair.
> 
> At this point, I would be happy with straight or curly.  But it's neither.  And I feel like I've tried everything!
> 
> This is one of my better hair days - wearing it curly.  If I remember correctly though, a few hours later and it was a frizz ball.



Girl...your hair is NOT a 4B...4B is hair that has little to no curl ( i think), just fluffy fro. Although I just got  a brazilian keratin treatment for my 4a curls ( too much work to get them to do what I want), prior to my BKT I spent 2-3 weeks of trial and error before I finally found a regimen and products to help my hair achieve the style I want. For me, I found that not wetting my hair each day was paramount and twisting my strands at night with a little leave in conditioner and then pulling back into a loose pony was great for stretching my curls so they could hang ( which is the look I like), but some people want more definition.  You REALLY need to dig deep and and research your hair texture. Go to naturallycurly.com. LOVE this site. There you'll find product recommendations for your specific hair type, as well as forums (under curl talk), devoted to your hair type. Good Luck. Your hair is really pretty, but there's a lot of it so it must be hard. You'll probably want to get a hair cut for curly hair too, maybe even have it thinned out a little for manageability.


----------



## Jahpson

MickMick said:


> MAJOR VENT!
> 
> So today is THE DAY that I decided to wear my hair in a rod set. My mother and I wrapped it on curling rods last night. It was late when we finished so I stayed at her house. This morning I thought it was really cute.
> 
> My mother (who is a 3C) just rubbed my head and said, "My poor baby...With this 4-something hair."
> 
> Really? Wow.
> 
> I know that she is completely old school. She has been natural for 6 years and in the last year started wearing it in a curly fro. She thinks that fro is "revolutionary" and that she is making a political statement (a la Angela Davis). If she is at a store and doesn't get the level of service she desires she thinks it is because she is wearing "all of this natural hair." Let's be realistic...She ain't making NO political statement and nobody is intimidated by her. It's just hair to everyone but her.
> 
> THIS is the reason why this is/was(?) hard for me. When I mentioned that I was going to go natural/rock virgin hair, she said, "What about your job? Can you be professional AND rock an afro? *Is natural hair professional?* What about job interviews?"
> 
> So, I am insecure before I even leave the damn house. But I will make it work.
> 
> Have a good day.


 
For work I tie it in a bun, or braid it and pin the ends back. Sounds really old school but it works. With a pair of studs, one looks really professional. But you can look professional and rock an afro. I have seen it done.

 @ the highlighted part


----------



## irishlass1029

PurseFreak17 said:


> Girl...your hair is NOT a 4B...4B is hair that has little to no curl ( i think), just fluffy fro. Although I just got a brazilian keratin treatment for my 4a curls ( too much work to get them to do what I want), prior to my BKT I spent 2-3 weeks of trial and error before I finally found a regimen and products to help my hair achieve the style I want. For me, I found that not wetting my hair each day was paramount and twisting my strands at night with a little leave in conditioner and then pulling back into a loose pony was great for stretching my curls so they could hang ( which is the look I like), but some people want more definition. You REALLY need to dig deep and and research your hair texture. Go to naturallycurly.com. LOVE this site. There you'll find product recommendations for your specific hair type, as well as forums (under curl talk), devoted to your hair type. Good Luck. Your hair is really pretty, but there's a lot of it so it must be hard. You'll probably want to get a hair cut for curly hair too, maybe even have it thinned out a little for manageability.


 
No, I guess I wasn't clear.  My hair is 4b - this pic is AFTER a TON of work and product.  And then later in the day it went right back to the puff. (And you're right - all I have after it drie is pure puff/afro - no curl definition at all.)  

And that is the site I went to.  I researched the heck out of that site and tried co-washing, etc.  Ordered the products I finally decided on after much digging. (Kinky Kurly Knot Today and Kurling Kustard) That's how I got to what you see in the pic.  But it didn't work for long.  In fact it quit working for me less than a month after I started doing it faithfully.

I am just at the end of my rope.  My hair is wet right now, but I will post a pic tomorrow of the pregoopification.  Nothing but pure frizz.


----------



## irishlass1029

oxyoxy136 said:


> ^^ From the looks of it, your hair is 3B. 4B is pretty much a full on afro. My hair is just one step curlier than yours (3C, but has all types of curls going on), and...I don't know. When curly hair is all you know, you just adapt? The only downside to adapting is laziness. I can't be bothered to even put a clip in it, so you're better than me!
> 
> What shampoo/conditioner do you use? How are you drying your hair? Do you use additional products? How often do you straighten your hair?
> 
> Wait, so you said you got a straighter and then you washed your hair?  I'm guessing you got one of those chemical perms...yeah, I've heard and read too many horror stories about those things.


 
It was the Japanese straightener.  And I waited longer than the 48 hours they said before I washed it.

And it really is 4b - see post above.


----------



## irishlass1029

Oh and I can't get it thinned.  It looks like a LOT of hair but it's really NOT.  My ponytail is no bigger than my little finger, it just poofs out like I have a ton.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Jahpson said:


> For work I tie it in a bun, or braid it and pin the ends back. Sounds really old school but it works. With a pair of studs, one looks really professional. But you can look professional and rock an afro. I have seen it done.
> 
> @ the highlighted part



lol. I agree with your post. If I want a professional look, I just pull it back into a bun most of the time, but you can wear natural hair different ways and still be considered very professional and presentable.


Thanks for the link *pursefiend*.

Nice twistout *Juicyincouture*.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Don't fight against your great curls to make them straight *Irislass*. Perhaps her techniques will be helpful to you:  http://tightlycurly.com/welcome/


----------



## irishlass1029

I would be happy with curly or straight.  Seriously at this point I'm ready to do it natural but natural for me isn't curly - it's just a frizzy puff.


----------



## DC-Cutie

irishlass1029 said:


> I would be happy with curly or straight. Seriously at this point I'm ready to do it natural but natural for me isn't curly - it's just a frizzy puff.


 
I think you have a beautiful head of curls   Try not to get frustrated, could be that you're having issues because you're not using the right products combined with proper technique.


----------



## DC-Cutie

wanted to add:

since buying products that don't work can get expensive, I purchase from places with a good return policy - like Sephora, Ulta, Sally's, Drugstores, etc.  I give products 3 tries, if they don't work, they get returned.  I hate having stuff around that doesn't work - uuhhgg!!!  taking up space


----------



## irishlass1029

I didn't even know you could return that kind of stuff!!!  After 40 years of trying, I've spent the price of a diamond croc birkin on my hair.  At LEAST!  And it's still the same poofball.  

I've really gooped it up today so it has some curl definition, but I will post a pic of the 4b in its natural state when I wash it again.  It's just embarrassing.  Even when I can get some curl difinition, it still usually goes in a pony tail because I get the Roseanne-Roseanna-Danna triangle head within 5 minutes of walking outside.  Not enough weight I guess.  When I was a kid, mom would put it in braided pigtails and within the hour the pigtails were sticking straight out like Pippi Longstocking.  LOL!

Humidity is supposed to be near 100% here today and heat index is going to be 111 degrees.  But even when I lived in a colder, less humid climate I still had problems.  Nothing like living here though.


----------



## Jahpson

irishlass1029 said:


> Oh and I can't get it thinned. It looks like a LOT of hair but it's really NOT. My ponytail is no bigger than my little finger, it just poofs out like I have a ton.


 
my hair is the same way!

when i air dry it, its huge hair. When I get it straightened, it looks like I got 5 strands (an exageration but you get the idea)

have you ever thought of paper rods?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

irishlass1029 said:


> I didn't even know you could return that kind of stuff!!! After 40 years of trying, I've spent the price of a diamond croc birkin on my hair. At LEAST! And it's still the same poofball.
> 
> I've really gooped it up today so it has some curl definition, but I will post a pic of the 4b in its natural state when I wash it again. It's just embarrassing. Even when I can get some curl difinition, it still usually goes in a pony tail because I get the Roseanne-Roseanna-Danna triangle head within 5 minutes of walking outside. Not enough weight I guess. *When I was a kid, mom would put it in braided pigtails and within the hour the pigtails were sticking straight out like Pippi Longstocking. LOL!*
> 
> Humidity is supposed to be near 100% here today and heat index is going to be 111 degrees. But even when I lived in a colder, less humid climate I still had problems. Nothing like living here though.


 

My 5yr olds hair is like this! Its soooo thick I love her hair though.


----------



## Corrinne

love love love love my naturally curly hair! Took long enough to appreciate it, but I wouldn't change it for anything!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Irishlass...are you manipulating your hair alot after you have applied your products?  I've found that with my hair, I've got to put the products on and style while its soaking wet.  If I wait until its even semi-dry to start styling it, I will have a big frizzy mess on top of my shoulders.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> Irishlass...are you manipulating your hair alot after you have applied your products?  I've found that with my hair, I've got to put the products on and style while its soaking wet.  If I wait until its even semi-dry to start styling it, I will have a big frizzy mess on top of my shoulders.



so true.  I do like you, apply products and leave it alone.  it's hard to do, because I have hand-in-hair syndrome, but I have to or otherwise it's frizz city!


----------



## NemoAndChula

Oh how I wish I knew all of this when my daughter was growing up. I'm going to ask her to read all of your posts when she has a moment so she can hear what you all have to say. She probably thought she was the only girl on Earth who had to go through torture to be able to handle her hair when she was younger. Now she has more choices available and can make her own decisions.


----------



## irishlass1029

Kansashalo said:


> Irishlass...are you manipulating your hair alot after you have applied your products? I've found that with my hair, I've got to put the products on and style while its soaking wet. If I wait until its even semi-dry to start styling it, I will have a big frizzy mess on top of my shoulders.


 
Really???  Well that's part of my problem then!  The pic I posted the other day was with the KinkyKurly product and I applied to very wet hair.  Normally it's semi-dry (it's thin and dries really fast.)

Thanks for the tip!

Meanwhile here are pics of it in it's natural state. (I can't BELIEVE I am posting pics of THIS mess!)  Sorry for the weird angles - I can't figure out how I took the other pic.


----------



## DC-Cutie

do you brush or comb your hair after rinsing conditioner?  if so, that's where the frizz can start...  I do this and it's been a curl saver:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2qD38ZYX6A


----------



## irishlass1029

DC-Cutie said:


> do you brush or comb your hair after rinsing conditioner? if so, that's where the frizz can start... I do this and it's been a curl saver:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2qD38ZYX6A


 
Never!  It would be worse if I did that - not even a pik.

I'll have a look at the video - thanks!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*irishlass *did you check out the link I posted for you?

She has a technique that might work for you.  It's a bit tedious, so you could alter it to suit you, but I think it might work for your texture.

more details with video:  http://tightlycurly.com/technique/curlyprimer/

pictures of her hair:  http://tightlycurly.com/photos/hairshots/


----------



## irishlass1029

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *irishlass *did you check out the link I posted for you?
> 
> She has a technique that might work for you. It's a bit tedious, so you could alter it to suit you, but I think it might work for your texture.
> 
> more details with video: http://tightlycurly.com/technique/curlyprimer/
> 
> pictures of her hair: http://tightlycurly.com/photos/hairshots/


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

My search for a local Deva Concept trained stylist is OVER   My former stylist moved to LA...

Her name is Dian and she's located at Fiddleheads, in Dupont Circle.

The salon owner, Beth is a Deva Concept trained stylist, however Dian is a trainer .  She  was very patient when listening to my concerns and the style I was aiming for (I had a picture with me, also).  She asked me if my hair was retaining moisture (a common problem for curlyheads), what products I used & techniques.  

She took every strand and cut them in Deva Concept fashion.  I could immediately see the look taking shape - yayyy!!!  She washed me with DevaCurl products, deep conditioned and applied products.  Sat me under the dryer and then checked again to see hair placement.  She snipped a little bit more and voila' - all done.  It was a great experience.

I'll certainly go back to see her.  Price was $65.


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> My search for a local Deva Concept trained stylist is OVER  My former stylist moved to LA...
> 
> Her name is Dian and she's located at Fiddleheads, in Dupont Circle.
> 
> The salon owner, Beth is a Deva Concept trained stylist, however Dian is a trainer . She was very patient when listening to my concerns and the style I was aiming for (I had a picture with me, also). She asked me if my hair was retaining moisture (a common problem for curlyheads), what products I used & techniques.
> 
> She took every strand and cut them in Deva Concept fashion. I could immediately see the look taking shape - yayyy!!! She washed me with DevaCurl products, deep conditioned and applied products. Sat me under the dryer and then checked again to see hair placement. She snipped a little bit more and voila' - all done. It was a great experience.
> 
> I'll certainly go back to see her. Price was $65.


 
deva cutting. explain. is that cutting with natural curls in mind. if so I need on in NC


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Did that help any *irishlass*?

Ok *dc-cutie,*  you know we need pics!  I'd like to see the picture that inspired your cut too, if you can share it.  Thanks for the review. I found a deva trained stylist in my area a few months ago. I'm dying to have a new shape, but I'm still scared of anyone (besides myself) cutting my hair.

For anyone interested in trying the new curls products at Target, you can get a $1 off coupon. I read on nappturality that the ingredients aren't the same as the original though.  Still, if you want to try them, you can sign up for the coupon here:  http://www.curls.biz/curls-for-target-coupon.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

GOALdigger said:


> deva cutting. explain. is that cutting with natural curls in mind. if so I need on in NC



the easiest way to explain it is instead of cutting the hair in sections, each curl is cut.  it's cut dry.  they use a paper towel to dry (which is what I use or an old t-shirt, towels cause frizz)

Here are some videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PO4vc13pbs&feature=related


----------



## DC-Cutie

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Ok *dc-cutie,*  you know we need pics!  I'd like to see the picture that inspired your cut too, if you can share it.  Thanks for the review. I found a deva trained stylist in my area a few months ago. I'm dying to have a new shape, but I'm still scared of anyone (besides myself) cutting my hair.



I totally understand being scared of other folks up in your head.  But, I fully trusted her because afterall she is a trainer.  I'm going back next month for color, because part of the DevaChan concept is they paint the individual curls, so it looks more natural and don't use foils.

Here is a picture of the inspiration.  Mainly the front area is what I wanted, longer in the front since I like the way that part falls and she shaped the back (not as short as the girl in the picture).  I love her whole cut, but not ready to take that much off:
http://www.itsjusthair.com/2010/06/heres-my-new-hair-cut-loving-it.html#links

*Before:
*






*After:*





I'm going to take some better pics, from other angles this evening.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^I love your curls!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> ^I love your curls!!


 
Thanks  

I liked the stylist soooo much, I just ordered her a little pick-me up bouquet of flowers for her great cut.


----------



## Jahpson

beautiful hair! I can see the difference. Is your hair more straight at the crown?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> beautiful hair! I can see the difference. Is your hair more straight at the crown?


 
Thank ya 

it's not more straight, it's more undefined as far as curls .  I think that's due to heat from dryers and flat-irons.  that's why this summer, i'm giving the tools a rest and wearing it curly


----------



## gre8dane

*DC* - beautiful curls!  Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Your cut is really pretty DC! Now, I'm anxious to see the other angles. I bet it feels better to not have hair on your neck in the hot summer weather too.

The lady in the link you posted has some great hair too.

I watched the deva curl video, it's really interesting. My hair has such tiny coils and so many of them, I'd probably be in the chair for eons.

I do have the deva curl stylist in my area bookmarked though. I'm trying to muster up enough courage to do it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I watched the deva curl video, it's really interesting. My hair has such tiny coils and so many of them, I'd probably be in the chair for eons.


 
you'd be surprised how quick the process is, because unlike traditional styling you're working with individual coils and all of the coils may not need to be cut.  There was a girl beside me with massive, thick, long coils.  We got there at the same time and finished at the same time.  She was under the dryer a little longer than me, though.

Also, give a call to DevaChan, there may be other stylist or even trainers in your area, not listed on the website.  I hope you find someone that you like.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

^^^  I really appreciate that.  I'm definitely going to give them a call. I hadn't considered that before, so thanks again for the extra details.


----------



## GOALdigger

All my kinky divas. Nc is having their first Naturalhair Care expo this upcoming saturday.YAY!!!


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank ya
> 
> it's not more straight, it's more undefined as far as curls . I think that's due to heat from dryers and flat-irons. that's why this summer, i'm giving the tools a rest and wearing it curly


 

oh ok. I ask because that is how my hair is at the crown too!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

GOALdigger said:


> All my kinky divas. Nc is having their first Naturalhair Care expo this upcoming saturday.YAY!!!


Are you going? If so, please take lots of pics and share how it went. 

I planned to go and was really excited, but unfortunately I have another commitment. The first one around here and I can't go! Darn it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

hmmmmmm....  I'm coming to visit the Parental Units in Raleigh this weekend for Father's Day, so I may have to stop by!

Thanks for the heads-up..


----------



## QueenMaa

I'm natural too. I usually wear braids.


----------



## ilovefashion87

I have not had a relaxer in 17 mons, i stopped while i was preggers. It helped my hair out so much. it grew out so fast i cut it short had a bad expierence with braids. anywho no more relaxer for me. I need advice on what to do with my hair while i work out. I have really thick hair +no relaxer+ working out= a hot mes lol. I love to work out but i hate putting  my hair in a poney all week. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated i need to get rid of my baby weight!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

How was the hair expo in NC?


----------



## DC-Cutie

WhitleyGilbert said:


> How was the hair expo in NC?


 
I didn't get to go...  Good on my wallet, since I can be a little Product Junkie at times.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I had all my hair cut off last week into a short Rihanna like style. I'm gonna wear it like this for the summer and then no perms after August. I will prob have to do some flexi rods or something so it will blend with my new growth. What do you all think?


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I had all my hair cut off last week into a short Rihanna like style. I'm gonna wear it like this for the summer and then no perms after August. I will prob have to do some flexi rods or something so it will blend with my new growth. What do you all think?


 
I applaud you!  Did you get both sides shaved?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> I applaud you! Did you get both sides shaved?


 

Thanks! Nope I made sure I didn't get it shaved just cut pretty low, I can still grip the hair with a small flat iron.


----------



## GOALdigger

WhitleyGilbert said:


> How was the hair expo in NC?


 
It was cool. they had a  lot of vendors with hair products and EARRINGS GALORE!!! sadly most only took cash so I got a ring and product from oraje.com


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC- who flat irons your hair? My daughter has natural hair much different than mine though and when I took her to a Dominican Salon to have it straightened they said they couldn't do it. Here's a pic of her hair


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> DC- who flat irons your hair? My daughter has natural hair much different than mine though and when I took her to a Dominican Salon to have it straightened they said they couldn't do it. Here's a pic of her hair
> 
> View attachment 1136812


 
I flat iron my hair, but on ocassion go to the salon.  I purchased what they use there, Babyliss Titanium Pro. Set at 300 degrees with only 1 passing.  Works GREAT!

Why couldn't they do her hair?  I've seen them take 4XYZ hair and make it into silky 1A type hair.

That's her on the right?  Love her curls!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> I flat iron my hair, but on ocassion go to the salon. I purchased what they use there, Babyliss Titanium Pro. Set at 300 degrees with only 1 passing. Works GREAT!
> 
> Why couldn't they do her hair? I've seen them take 4XYZ hair and make it into silky 1A type hair.
> 
> That's her on the right? Love her curls!!!


 

Thanks for this, I may have to invest in one of those! IDK I was very confused as to why they wouldn't...Since I have refused her a relaxer for the last few years she now flat irons it herself! Yes that's her on the right, I love her hair too! My lil one on the left has hair more like mines she is 6 I won't relax it though I press hers when I want it a lil straight. I'm thinking of trying some kinky curly on hers since she really wants curls like her big sis.


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Thanks for this, I may have to invest in one of those! IDK I was very confused as to why they wouldn't...Since I have refused her a relaxer for the last few years she now flat irons it herself! Yes that's her on the right, I love her hair too! My lil one on the left has hair more like mines she is 6 I won't relax it though I press hers when I want it a lil straight. I'm thinking of trying some kinky curly on hers since she really wants curls like her big sis.


 
She will thank you later for not letting her get relaxers.  I wish I'd never gotten one.  But now, I'm happier with my curls.

I wonder if the Dominican Salon didn't want to do it because her hair looks soft and it would have been too much heat?  

Can I just tell you the Kinky Curly was too heavy and left my hair feeling tacky.  Have you used it before?

Since my cut, I've used DevaCurl product soley just to see how I like them.  I'm in lust.  Wash with the NoPoo, Apply conditioner, rinse out a little and scrunch with  the leave-in product (Set it Free or Shea Moisture).  Soft, non-tacky, non-crunchy moisturized curls.  I haven't even had to use any oils to seal the ends.  Expensive products, but worth it.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^Nope i've never used Kinky Curly before...where fo you find the Deva Curl products??


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> ^^Nope i've never used Kinky Curly before...where fo you find the Deva Curl products??


 
I picked them up from Ulta, because if I didn't like them I was going to return.  But I like 'em!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^Thanks! Thats what I need a place that will allow me to return the products if they dont work for me.


----------



## juicyincouture

Kinky Curly Custard results:









(excuse the fugly part)





Oh yeah and i dyed my hair for my birthday last week. I'm loving the color!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Juicy * - are those your pics?  Love the curls!!


----------



## juicyincouture

~Fabulousity~ said:


> ^^Nope i've never used Kinky Curly before...where fo you find the Deva Curl products??


Deva Curl can be found at Target i was there the other day and saw it i was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## juicyincouture

DC-Cutie said:


> *Juicy * - are those your pics?  Love the curls!!



Yes it is thank you so much!  Today was my first attempt at using them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

juicyincouture said:


> Yes it is thank you so much!  Today was my first attempt at using them.


 
You did a good job.  I also found the application process too time consuming!  I just wanna scrunch and go - LOL


----------



## juicyincouture

Haha, Lately I have been forcing myself to go the extra mile with styling. 



DC-Cutie said:


> You did a good job.  I also found the application process too time consuming!  I just wanna scrunch and go - LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

juicyincouture said:


> Haha, Lately I have been forcing myself to go the extra mile with styling.


 
your extra mile paid off..  I'm so loving my hair this summer, it's easy breezing and I don't have to fight with Sista Humidity to keep it straight!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

oooooooooooo Juicy I love it!!! I want my babies hair to look like that she's 6! Mine too when I get some growth!


----------



## Jahpson

OMG! those curls are amazing


----------



## airborne

ageee!!


----------



## juicyincouture

awww! try it, there are some kiddie products in the line:
http://kinky-curly.com/shop.php



~Fabulousity~ said:


> oooooooooooo Juicy I love it!!! I want my babies hair to look like that she's 6! Mine too when I get some growth!


----------



## juicyincouture

thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## gre8dane

Beautiful curls *Fabulosity* & *juicyincouture*!!

I decided to not relax my hair and just transition with what I have.  The top is relaxed, the sides are natural and I'm still trying to figure out the best products to use during the transition.  I use a little curl activator gel with Olive Oil Ecostyler gel for the top, for the sides I use less gel and CD Hair Milk.  The top curls (& waves) ok with some stringy/straight ends.  I'm adjusting the amount of product I use especially since there is the irritating crunch from the gel.

The straight/curly top, just gotta embrace it until I decide to cut it:


----------



## DC-Cutie

look at those curls, poppin' all over the place.  Just beautiful *gre8dane*


----------



## airborne

wish i had curly hair ...


----------



## gre8dane

Thanks *DC*, tryin to be like you!  The top is irritating me a little, but oh well, I'm sticking with this.  I tried to twist the top over the weekend, did not do a good job and I ended up looking like the Mad Hatter the next day.  Not pretty!  I prefer the scrunch and go anyway.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

WOW. Why am I just finding out about this thread. I can't wait to read every page and see all the pics. THANK YOU!


----------



## DC-Cutie

gre8dane said:


> Thanks *DC*, tryin to be like you!  The top is irritating me a little, but oh well, I'm sticking with this.  I tried to twist the top over the weekend, did not do a good job and I ended up looking like the Mad Hatter the next day.  Not pretty!  *I prefer the scrunch and go anyway*.



scrunch and go is the ish!  I loves it..    LOL @ Mad Hatter....


----------



## airborne

really nice!





juicyincouture said:


> Kinky Curly Custard results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (excuse the fugly part)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and i dyed my hair for my birthday last week. I'm loving the color!


----------



## .pursefiend.

*gr8dane *and *juicyincouture*


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

gr8dane your hair is pretty it blends very well! IDK what i'm gonna do I got that nappy kunta stuff :lolots:


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

GOALdigger said:


> It was cool. they had a lot of vendors with hair products and EARRINGS GALORE!!! sadly most only took cash so I got a ring and product from oraje.com




Ack! I bet all of the jewelry was wonderful and I wish I could have been there to see some of it.  I've never heard of oraje.  I'm gonna check that link out. Thanks.

Very nice color *juicyincouture*. Our textures are very similar.

Great pics *gre8dane*. Good luck with the rest of your transition.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

my new hair toy

a ficarre maximas clip


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

No modeling pic??


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

~Fabulousity~ said:


> No modeling pic??



 I was trying to get out of that.

Lighting is terrible but....


----------



## airborne

beautiful natural!! 



WhitleyGilbert said:


> I was trying to get out of that.
> 
> Lighting is terrible but....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Very nice, *WhitleyGilbert*


----------



## Kansashalo

Loving everyone's pics and styles!   My hair is flatironed straight right now since I went on vacation.  The plan was to remain straight until I got there and then go curly since I was worried that my curly hair products may not make it through TSA screening - and nope, then didn't.



ilovefashion87 said:


> I have not had a relaxer in 17 mons, i stopped while i was preggers. It helped my hair out so much. it grew out so fast i cut it short had a bad expierence with braids. anywho no more relaxer for me. I need advice on what to do with my hair while i work out. I have really thick hair +no relaxer+ working out= a hot mes lol. I love to work out but i hate putting  my hair in a poney all week. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated i need to get rid of my baby weight!



I suggest trying a transitioner's old standby - the braidout!  After washing/conditioning your hair, you just braid it into about 4/5 ponytails and once it dries (I usually do this at night before bed) you unbraid and voila! Head full of waves that should last for a few days.  To "refresh", I would usually spray my hair with DreamCurls (john freida).

Hope that helps!



gre8dane said:


> I decided to not relax my hair and just transition with what I have.  The top is relaxed, the sides are natural and I'm still trying to figure out the best products to use during the transition.  I use a little curl activator gel with Olive Oil Ecostyler gel for the top, for the sides I use less gel and CD Hair Milk.  The top curls (& waves) ok with some stringy/straight ends.  I'm adjusting the amount of product I use especially since there is the irritating crunch from the gel.
> 
> The straight/curly top, just gotta embrace it until I decide to cut it:



I think this is a GREAT transitioning style - it is beautiful!


----------



## Squeaky00

I have been looking through this thread. I love all of you guys natural looks. But I want to know what flatiron do you guys use or think is the best for african american hair?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Squeaky00 said:


> I have been looking through this thread. I love all of you guys natural looks. But I want to know what flatiron do you guys use or think is the best for african american hair?



I have this one and it's great: Babyliss Pro Titanium


----------



## cheermaniac161

So turns out - Pantene Pro-V stopped producing their Oil Cream Moisturizer. My mom and I love that stuff ( they probably stopped a long time ago, but we just noticed).

What kind of moisturizer would you suggest?


----------



## PurseFreak17

^ that moisturizer scared me...i get worried about mineral oil and petroleum! I'm still on the hunt for a good moisturizer with the same consitancy of the oil cream moisturizer w/out the mineral oil/petroleum.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've been using SheaMoisture that I picked up at Target, it's doing a great job moisturizing my situation and preserving my sexy **just like Diddy** :lolots:


----------



## LADC_chick

DC-Cutie said:


> I've been using SheaMoisture that I picked up at Target, it's doing a great job moisturizing my situation and *preserving my sexy **just like Diddy*** :lolots:



You're a mess! (And I mean that in the nicest way possible. )


----------



## .pursefiend.

^heeeyyyy another metro area local *waves*


----------



## PurseFreak17

NOTHING beats the sedu revolution. NOTHING!!!



Squeaky00 said:


> I have been looking through this thread. I love all of you guys natural looks. But I want to know what flatiron do you guys use or think is the best for african american hair?


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> DC Metro Ladies,
> 
> I found a place that carries Jamaican Black Castor Oil, Mixed Chicks, tons of Dominican Products, Hair Rules and tons of other curl girly friendly products. The prices weren't too inflated (I paid $7 for 40z castor oil, about right considering I normally order online and pay for shipping), customer service was great, well stocked and super neat.
> 
> The store is *Free Style Beauty* on Little River Turnpike (about 1 mile from Landmark Mall).


 
Finally got a chance to go to this beauty supply.  Liked it.  Thanks for the tip since NONE of the beauty supply stores have stuff for the curly girls.  But when majority of your customers are relaxing, weaving & wigging...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

cute whitley!!


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> I've been using SheaMoisture that I picked up at Target, it's doing a great job moisturizing my situation and preserving my sexy **just like Diddy** :lolots:


 

which one? I love that line mainly cause it smells so good.


----------



## LADC_chick

.pursefiend. said:


> ^heeeyyyy another metro area local *waves*



Heyyy!  I still haven't taken the plunge as far as natural hair goes, but I'm sure I will one of these days.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GOALdigger said:


> which one? I love that line mainly cause it smells so good.



Shea Moisture Coconut Hibiscus Curl & Style Milk


----------



## tknight

I have been in this theard once and I have really been thinking about doing a BC on my hair for awhile now but I always chicken out..l0l My hair is really really damaged like its shedding everywhere I can run my fingers through it and it some of my hair comes out. And dont laugh when I tell you guys this but I have been getting a perm since I was 1 years old. I dont know if I said that before in here or not but I forgot. At the time my mom's hairstylist told her I had nappy bad hair and she needed to perm it on my first bday. Like seriously wth..lolol But what I plan on doing is gettin micro braids on august 1st transition for about 4mths and then do the big chop. Can you guys suggest any type of products I should use in the meantime like between me gettin braids what should i use on my hair so it will not dry out or get worst??


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*tknight*, since you have severe breakage maybe you need to do protein treatments between braids. I've read that aphogee(sp) is pretty intense, but works well. Also, lots of moisturizing while in braids, sorry I'm not sure what product to suggest there.  Are you a member of nappturality.com, they have a section specifically for transitioners.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Thank you kindly Airborne, DC-cutie, and Fabulousity!


----------



## DC-Cutie

tknight said:


> I have been in this theard once and I have really been thinking about doing a BC on my hair for awhile now but I always chicken out..l0l My hair is really really damaged like its shedding everywhere I can run my fingers through it and it some of my hair comes out. And dont laugh when I tell you guys this but I have been getting a perm since I was 1 years old. I dont know if I said that before in here or not but I forgot. At the time my mom's hairstylist told her I had nappy bad hair and she needed to perm it on my first bday. Like seriously wth..lolol But what I plan on doing is gettin micro braids on august 1st transition for about 4mths and then do the big chop. Can you guys suggest any type of products I should use in the meantime like between me gettin braids what should i use on my hair so it will not dry out or get worst??



this sounds like you would be the perfect candidate for a BC.  IMO, Microbraids can be just as damaging to your hair if not taken care of properly.  And since your hair seems to be in various states of damage, having it confined to braids might not be a good thing.

I agree w/*Whitley Gilbert* - protein treatment followed by a moisturizing deep condition will jump start your healthy hair process.


----------



## tknight

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *tknight*, since you have severe breakage maybe you need to do protein treatments between braids. I've read that aphogee(sp) is pretty intense, but works well. Also, lots of moisturizing while in braids, sorry I'm not sure what product to suggest there. Are you a member of nappturality.com, they have a section specifically for transitioners.


 
Okay I am going to try that no I am not a member of nappturality.com but I sure will sign up if it helps and if can get some more information. Thank You So much


----------



## tknight

DC-Cutie said:


> this sounds like you would be the perfect candidate for a BC. IMO, Microbraids can be just as damaging to your hair if not taken care of properly. And since your hair seems to be in various states of damage, having it confined to braids might not be a good thing.
> 
> I agree w/*Whitley Gilbert* - protein treatment followed by a moisturizing deep condition will jump start your healthy hair process.


 
Okay Thanks DC-Cutie!!!! My cousin she is a hairstyist here I was thinking about getting here to do the treatments on my hair in between me taking the braids down and so on.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> this sounds like you would be the perfect candidate for a BC. IMO, Microbraids can be just as damaging to your hair if not taken care of properly. And since your hair seems to be in various states of damage, having it confined to braids might not be a good thing.
> 
> I agree w/*Whitley Gilbert* - protein treatment followed by a moisturizing deep condition will jump start your healthy hair process.


----------



## cheermaniac161

I, as well as many others, try to keep up with this thread, so I'm sorry if this was already mentioned. 
How do you actually "train" your hair? I KNOW I'm going to have to train mine, but I'm unsure about how to go about that


----------



## PurseFreak17

cheermaniac161 said:


> I, as well as many others, try to keep up with this thread, so I'm sorry if this was already mentioned.
> How do you actually "train" your hair? I KNOW I'm going to have to train mine, but I'm unsure about how to go about that


 
Train your hair to do what, exactly?

When I was constantly flat ironing my hair 10 years ago, my hair becamed "trained" alright...from heat damage! It was straightening better because the texture of my hair was simply becoming more straight

As for natural hair...my hair was never "trained"...I simply got better at dealing/learning how to make my hair do what I want.


----------



## cheermaniac161

^^
My aunt, who has been natural for quite some time, told me she "trained" her hair to behave by treating it a certain way. Maybe by using the same style and product for a while? "trained" it to behave?

This is why I'm asking, haha


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I don't think natural hair needs to be "trained."


----------



## Ladybug09

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *tknight*, since you have severe breakage maybe you need to do protein treatments between braids. I've read that *aphogee*(sp) is pretty intense, but works well. Also, lots of moisturizing while in braids, sorry I'm not sure what product to suggest there. Are you a member of nappturality.com, they have a section specifically for transitioners.


 
All their products are great!


----------



## Ladybug09

Aslan said:


> Meee, meee! I have locs that are dyed brunette.


 

Love your locs and the color!


----------



## Ladybug09

Since it appears that you hair is a little bit thinner and you have a looser curl pattern, I can definitely see how you can wear the straighter hair. It looks beautiful straight also, very glossy and I love the bangs.



jimmyshoogirl said:


> Oh wow!!! I am glad I found this thread! Although, I do not know how I got here!! Love everyone's pics!!
> 
> I have been natural for about 4 years. I stop putting relaxers because my scalp is extremely sensitive. But, now I just wear it straight. I never even considered wearing it naturally curly. Well, I guess because of it poofing when I was younger and just do not feel like dealing with it now. Maybe I should try it? What do you think?
> 
> My bff is also natural and she swears by Mixed chicks. I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> 
> Natural (my hair is more wavy in the back)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I cut it early this year, now I want it back!:cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, after I flat iron! (back)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (front) I razor cut my bangs. No, I don't really wear them on my face like that.


----------



## Ladybug09

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hey, DC! It actually strays pretty straight, even in Houston. I think maybe I will try to wear it natural. I am just scared of the outcome and having to figure out what my hair likes and don't like for the curls.
> 
> My dad *wore curl activator* (no he does not have a jheri curl)! lol I refuse to do that. Besides, he has much bigger curls than I have.


 
My mom used to do this when she wore her natural, now she has locs.


----------



## Ladybug09

When transitioning you REALLY DO I went about 6 months, and then finally yielded t the temptation. I will post pics at some point of my hair in various states.



cheermaniac161 said:


> I'm probably the 100th person on this thread to say it, but:
> 
> I've been saying "I want to go natural" for about 2 years now. I'm at a point when I believe I can. My hair is between my chin and shoulders, but I don't want to do the "big chop". I'm terrified. My hair was in TIGHT zig-zag-you-can-lose-a-Barbie-doll-in-my-hair before I got it relaxed. Can you not straighten your natural hair when transitioning? I'm just scared. I plan on making my last straighten before June if I end up needing it, because I have an event late May.
> 
> I need a hair therapist. *I really need a strong support staff behind this journey, but I'm not sure who to turn to. I might PM some of you for step-by-step help.* My hair grows really slow so I feel this process will take at least 6 months, considering I don't chop it off  It grows about 1 inch in 2 months.


----------



## Ladybug09

Haha, I go to this place all the time. They have great prices on products, good customer service and lots of stock.



DC-Cutie said:


> DC Metro Ladies,
> 
> I found a place that carries Jamaican Black Castor Oil, Mixed Chicks, tons of Dominican Products, Hair Rules and tons of other curl girly friendly products. The prices weren't too inflated (I paid $7 for 40z castor oil, about right considering I normally order online and pay for shipping), customer service was great, well stocked and super neat.
> 
> The store is *Free Style Beauty on Little River Turnpike (about 1 mile from Landmark Mall*).


----------



## Ladybug09

clinkenwar said:


> We should have a DC area hair meet...go shop the shelves and compare products!


 
That would be neat (even thought I'm not natural) LOL!


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow gir!!! You really did the BC!



tanj said:


> I decided to go natural during my first trimester with my third child.I wasn't getting my hair trimmed in order to rid myself of the straight parts so it was curly and straight ugh.Not too long ago I decided to perm it because I had so much hair and it was so unmanageable for my busy schedule.Anyhoo after missing being perm free I thought well maybe I should just do the BC.I swear I feel like a different person.I was always told I should never cut my beautiful hair etc....so I felt I restricted or something.Its hard to explained.I guess I feel like a different person and liberated lol.Well I attached some photos.I look very rough in the photos so don't laugh,lol.
> 
> Photo 1 is of me just last night before I took the scissors to my head.I got my hair cut just to my shoulders and the lady did a horrible job and kept telling me she didn't wanna cut my hair too short.It was very annoying.
> 
> Photo 2 is of me about 3 yrs ago.My hair was relaxed and I had gotten like alot taken off.Before the cut my hair was to my waistline.
> 
> Photo 3 is the "Big Chop"
> 
> Photo 4 is of me when my babygirl was just months old
> 
> 
> Also whats a great product for curly hair.my natural hair is curly but I need a push,lol.


----------



## Ladybug09

WOW Girl!!! You have got a TON of hair!



irishlass1029 said:


> I am so frustrated and fed up with my hair that I amthisclose to shaving my head.
> 
> How do you DO it? Mine is 4b I think. And when it's still wet, it's like a jheri curl almost. Which I could handle. But no matter what I do, when it dries, it's just one frizzy ball of a puffy big mess.
> 
> I had the $400 straightener once. It worked great and I ADORED having hair that actually felt like hair and I could even run my fingers through. You have to wait 48 hours to wash it and as soon as I did, it was right back to the same mess. $400 wasted. AND a few days later I noticed my hair breaking off at the hairline in front - it was fried.
> 
> I've even tried regular AA hair relaxers that do nothing on my hair.
> 
> At this point, I would be happy with straight or curly. But it's neither. And I feel like I've tried everything!
> 
> This is one of my better hair days - wearing it curly. If I remember correctly though, a few hours later and it was a frizz ball.


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow!! Love your curls!!!! Your cut is cute too!



juicyincouture said:


> Kinky Curly Custard results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (excuse the fugly part)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and i dyed my hair for my birthday last week. I'm loving the color!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Everyone here has such gorgeous hair! I wish I had a camera to take pictures of my afro.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

cheermaniac161 said:


> ^^
> My aunt, who has been natural for quite some time, told me she "trained" her hair to behave by treating it a certain way. Maybe by using the same style and product for a while? "trained" it to behave?
> 
> This is why I'm asking, haha


 

I know what you're saying, I've heard the term before.


----------



## .pursefiend.

LADC_chick said:


> Heyyy!  I still haven't taken the plunge as far as natural hair goes, but I'm sure I will one of these days.


 
i'm transitioning with senegalese...i plan on BC'n when i take them out


----------



## .pursefiend.

i'm sitting here making a mini-list of things i might need when i take my braids out. 

what should i seal the ends with? is shea butter something i can buy or do i have to make it?


----------



## diva j*

^i seal my ends with organic virgin coconut oil from the vitaminshoppe. you can purchase shea butter. i get mine locally, but i've also purchased from nasabb.com


----------



## .pursefiend.

^thanks! i've read that shea butter is really heavy. 

is coconut oil lighter?


----------



## diva j*

^you're very welcome. i've actually only used shea butter on my skin, im thinking the heaviness of the shea butter would depend on your hair type. for my hair, coconut oil isnt heavy at all.


----------



## Kansashalo

cheermaniac161 said:


> So turns out - Pantene Pro-V stopped producing their Oil Cream Moisturizer. My mom and I love that stuff ( they probably stopped a long time ago, but we just noticed).
> 
> What kind of moisturizer would you suggest?


 
I think they still make it, but its under their 'Relaxed and Natural' line which has been repackaged.  I know because I just bought it last week.  Even though its mineral/petroleum oil filled, I can't find a substitute with more natural ingrediants  (Suggestions are welcomed)



tknight said:


> I have been in this theard once and I have really been thinking about doing a BC on my hair for awhile now but I always chicken out..l0l My hair is really really damaged like its shedding everywhere I can run my fingers through it and it some of my hair comes out. And dont laugh when I tell you guys this but I have been getting a perm since I was 1 years old. I dont know if I said that before in here or not but I forgot. At the time my mom's hairstylist told her I had nappy bad hair and she needed to perm it on my first bday. Like seriously wth..lolol But what I plan on doing is gettin micro braids on august 1st transition for about 4mths and then do the big chop. Can you guys suggest any type of products I should use in the meantime like between me gettin braids what should i use on my hair so it will not dry out or get worst??


 
I agree with DC that maybe your should consider doing a big chop?  I also agree with doing a few aphoghee protein treatments as well (it stinks to high heaven but it works!).  Good luck!


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> Since my cut, I've used *DevaCurl product* soley just to see how I like them. I'm in lust. Wash with the NoPoo, Apply conditioner, rinse out a little and scrunch with the leave-in product (Set it Free or Shea Moisture). Soft, non-tacky, non-crunchy moisturized curls. I haven't even had to use any oils to seal the ends. Expensive products, but worth it.


 
I used my 20% off Ulta coupon and got the DevaCurl sample kit.  Looking forward to trying it.



.pursefiend. said:


> i'm sitting here making a mini-list of things i might need when i take my braids out.
> 
> what should i seal the ends with? is shea butter something i can buy or do i have to make it?


 
Shea butter alone seems like it would be heavy.  I'm trying HARD to not become a product junkie, to use what I have and also made a list.  As of last weekend, this is what is working for me -

Shampoo/conditioner - finishing up my Mizani products & will search for something else later.  Just bought the DevaCurl sample kit to try their shampoo/conditioner.

For the relaxed hair - my top is relaxed.  I use activator gel mixed with castor oil, jojoba oil & a few drops of vitamin E oil to counter the crunch.  It has helped immensely with the crunch and dryness.

For the sides - I use Carol's Daughter Princess Tiana Detangler since I have it already (I had to get the Princess Tiana set for all the girls/women in the family) and finish with Carol's Daughter Hair Milk.  I put the Hair Milk all over - over the activator gel also.  My hair is soft once it dries.

For day 2 - I spray water mixed with castor oil, jojoba oil & vitamin E & top it with CD Hair Milk.

Finishing touch - I spray CD Tui Jojoba & Shea Butter sheen all over and it's awesome & smells great! It has done wonders with the crunch, my hair is even softer with this spray.  With CD products, a little goes a long way and I overdid it one day - too much oil.  A friend, who LOVES CD products, got it for me when I was whining about the crunch and dryness and, oh woe is me, I can't do this, I'm gonna' relax it or get a weave down to my butt and bla bla bla.  She told me what everyone here is saying, to be patient and find the routine/products that work for me.  So I recommend this spray & concoctions with castor oil & jojoba oil.


----------



## gre8dane

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I was trying to get out of that.
> 
> Lighting is terrible but....


 
  How did I miss this photo?  BEAUTIFUL....and the clip too.


----------



## envyme

Okay, i'm buggin out (sorry, i've been watching old skool videos lol). I colored a portion of my hair, and it has become somewhat straight.  I'm so pissed. Will it revert?


----------



## juicyincouture

hmm i dunno, let's hope so!


----------



## juicyincouture

thank you missy! 


Ladybug09 said:


> Wow!! Love your curls!!!! Your cut is cute too!


----------



## envyme

Your hair is beautiful!!




juicyincouture said:


> thank you missy!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Did you go lighter *envyme*? I've read about lighter dyes loosening some peoples' hair textures. 

I've also read that both permanent and semi-permanent dyes do it too, but it's only temporarily loosened with the semi, (not sure about the other).

Thanks *gre8dane*!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

My dream hair:  http://public.fotki.com/lifesacatwalk     

When will that much hair be my reality???!!?


----------



## envyme

Yes *Whitley*, I did go lighter... I love the color, but hate the texture.



WhitleyGilbert said:


> Did you go lighter *envyme*? I've read about lighter dyes loosening some peoples' hair textures.
> 
> I've also read that both permanent and semi-permanent dyes do it too, but it's only temporarily loosened with the semi, (not sure about the other).
> 
> Thanks *gre8dane*!


----------



## .pursefiend.

gre8dane said:


> I used my 20% off Ulta coupon and got the DevaCurl sample kit. Looking forward to trying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Shea butter alone seems like it would be heavy. I'm trying HARD to not become a product junkie, to use what I have and also made a list. As of last weekend, this is what is working for me -
> 
> Shampoo/conditioner - finishing up my Mizani products & will search for something else later. Just bought the DevaCurl sample kit to try their shampoo/conditioner.
> 
> For the relaxed hair - my top is relaxed. I use activator gel mixed with castor oil, jojoba oil & a few drops of vitamin E oil to counter the crunch. It has helped immensely with the crunch and dryness.
> 
> For the sides - I use Carol's Daughter Princess Tiana Detangler since I have it already (I had to get the Princess Tiana set for all the girls/women in the family) and finish with Carol's Daughter Hair Milk. I put the Hair Milk all over - over the activator gel also. My hair is soft once it dries.
> 
> For day 2 - I spray water mixed with castor oil, jojoba oil & vitamin E & top it with CD Hair Milk.
> 
> Finishing touch - I spray CD Tui Jojoba & Shea Butter sheen all over and it's awesome & smells great! It has done wonders with the crunch, my hair is even softer with this spray. With CD products, a little goes a long way and I overdid it one day - too much oil. A friend, who LOVES CD products, got it for me when I was whining about the crunch and dryness and, oh woe is me, I can't do this, I'm gonna' relax it or get a weave down to my butt and bla bla bla. She told me what everyone here is saying, to be patient and find the routine/products that work for me. So I recommend this spray & concoctions with castor oil & jojoba oil.


 

thanks so much!
where do i find castor and jojoba oil?


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> thanks so much!
> where do i find castor and jojoba oil?


 
Use Jamaican Black Castor oil (it's dark and unrefined, clear ones are refined) and Jojoba oil I get from Whole Foods


----------



## .pursefiend.

^thank ya kindly


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

WhitleyGilbert said:


> My dream hair: http://public.fotki.com/lifesacatwalk
> 
> When will that much hair be my reality???!!?


 

My goodness! Her hair is beautiful


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

found a pic of my locs may they RIP


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> Use Jamaican Black Castor oil (it's dark and unrefined, clear ones are refined) and Jojoba oil I get from Whole Foods


 

I found a Carribbean market not far from my house I stopped in and asked about the black castor oil, the guy said he had just ordered some. I am going back today and see if he has it. I am gonna try things on my lil ones hair before I start trying to manage my own.


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> found a pic of my locs may they RIP
> 
> View attachment 1147716


 
awwww, did you cut them or did your pick them out?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> awwww, did you cut them or did your pick them out?


 

chopped them off, I dont want locs again I have to figure out a way to maintain my natual hair without locking.


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> chopped them off, I dont want locs again I have to figure out a way to maintain my natual hair without locking.


 
I hear they can be hard to maintain.  I love natural hair, but never thought about locs for me.  Because I need the versatility to be able to wear my hair straight sometimes.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^Right! straight hair is a must for me when I have to attend certain meetings for work. I remember I had a hell of a time interviewing for jobs when I had locs, sad but true!


----------



## Kansashalo

So I FINALLY found the Mizani curl defining creme (at the hair salon in Wal-mart of all places!) and used it this morning.  I will say that it did define my curls quite nicely - even in the crown section on my head (which for whatever reason hardly ever curls but will 'fro up in a hot second).  The product says it will stretch your curls which I did notice in the back of my head (that is where my hair more wavy than curly).  Given that my head has about 3 different textures on it, I was happy with the results.

The directions say to saturate your wet hair with this product, which I did.  I think the next time, I'm not going to saturate my hair but use just enough to coat it and see what happens.

All in all, it was $20 well spent.  Actually, it was $8 well spent because the salon products were buy one, get one half off so I bought two. lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> ^^Right! straight hair is a must for me when I have to attend certain meetings for work. I remember I had a hell of a time interviewing for jobs when I had locs, sad but true!


 
I hear you...  sad, but true


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ i agree


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I use Haitian Castor Oil. It's the same as Jamaican, but I can usually get it for free from family members traveling from the area. Right now, I am obsessed with coconut oil and MyHoneyChild hair products. My strands have been singing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have a big meeting next week and I'm certain I will blow out my hair.  In the words of Paul Mooney: When we're nappy, they ain't happy.  When we're relaxed, they're relaxed


----------



## gloss_gal

^ LOL!  I love Paul Mooney.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> I have a big meeting next week and I'm certain I will blow out my hair. In the words of Paul Mooney: When we're nappy, they ain't happy. When we're relaxed, they're relaxed


 

:lolots: Love him!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Whitley, her hair is fab!


----------



## envyme

Umph, I take what he says with a grain of salt... Afterall,... lol.



DC-Cutie said:


> I have a big meeting next week and I'm certain I will blow out my hair.  In the words of *Paul Mooney:* When we're nappy, they ain't happy.  When we're relaxed, they're relaxed


----------



## gloss_gal

Has anyone tried the root control iron?


----------



## DC-Cutie

gloss_gal said:


> Has anyone tried the root control iron?


 
I purchased it because of the Junkie in me, but quickly returned it because my flat iron and titanium comb did a better job.  And it got HOT, HOT, HOT - kinda reminded me of the days of my mom pressing my hair - ouch!


----------



## DC-Cutie

envyme said:


> Umph, I take what he says with a grain of salt... Afterall,... lol.


 
I normally do to, but in this day and age, it still holds true!


----------



## Jahpson

just purchased and washed my hair with a Kinky Curly shampoo last night that I got from Whole Foods. The ingredients in the shampoo was looking right so I had to purchase. 

man it made my already curly hair very curly. When straightened, my hair reaches my back, when curled up and tight it barely made it past my ear! lol It took a minute combing it out (it was still soft and manageable i love it) I finally was able to put it in some braids. Washing my hair with shampoo that didn't have all that foolishness (sulfates, alcohol, chlorine, etc) has really made the difference. I finished off with carol's daughter healthy hair butter as a leave in conditioner. Its 100 outside so there was no need for any fancy hair styles so my hair curler, straightener, and hairstylist at the salon all can rest.


----------



## trisha48228

This is my hair today.  I have wrap locs.  I'm going back to my sewin sometime in August or September.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ nice...  what are wrap locs?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

trisha48228 said:


> This is my hair today. I have wrap locs. I'm going back to my sewin sometime in August or September.


 

I like! nice color!


----------



## trisha48228

They braid your natural hair in individual braids (like zillions) then they wrap this kinky human hair around the braid.  A lot of people use this method to start locs.  I'm not going to loc.  I love it.  Even people with locs think they are actual locs.  I go every few weeks and get it touched up.  They twist my new growth.  This can be worn 3 to 6 months without locing depending on your hair texture.  It's been 2 months for me.


----------



## trisha48228

These are pictures of wrap locs done at the same salon I go to.  I'm not sure if this salon made this up or if it's something done everywhere. It's a great way to try and/or wear locs and it's not permanent.   The shop is www.happytobenappy.com


----------



## .pursefiend.

that is so cool!


----------



## gloss_gal

DC-Cutie said:


> I purchased it because of the Junkie in me, but quickly returned it because my flat iron and titanium comb did a better job. And it got HOT, HOT, HOT - kinda reminded me of the days of my mom pressing my hair - ouch!


 
What is a titanium comb?


----------



## DC-Cutie

gloss_gal said:


> What is a titanium comb?



it's a comb that can withstand high heat, I use it as a guide when flat ironing..

http://www.purespadirect.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=VJ-543531&click=10549


----------



## gloss_gal

^Thanks.


----------



## ilovefashion87

im new to this thread can any one recommend a shampoo and conditoner to use, and also a good deep conditioner?


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ I use the Loreal Everpure line in Moisture because it doesn't contain sulfates (I color my hair auburn with honey highlights).  This is my go-to products when I wash and condition my hair, which is about every 2/3 days - let me clarify that - I shampoo wash weekly, but conditioner wash every 2/3 days).







For a deep conditioner, my stylist recommended Aveda Damage Remedy and I REALLY like it!  It leaves my hair soft but yet strong.  Here is what it looks like...


----------



## .pursefiend.

^where do you get the Loreal? someplace like CVS


----------



## ilovefashion87

thanks so much, has any one tried carols daughter, or hair milk?


----------



## trisha48228

I have tried Carol's Daugther and I use to work for them.  What would you like to know?  I can tell you their products work different depending on your hair type.  I felt that the hair milk only worked for me when I used it with other styling products.  Alone it made my hair frizzy and dry looking.  (although it was not dry because the hair milk is pretty moisturizing).


----------



## TheDivineWithin

Sorta recent pic of my locs. 

I'm sorry you ladies have had a hard time with your locs when interviewing, etc. I've had mine for several years and I've not had a problem. Just makes me sad that its 2010 and people still seem so fearful of what they don't understand. I will say I have mine maintained religiously so they are neat and professional looking.


----------



## PurseFreak17

although I've never had locks, I would imagine that they wouldn't pose as a much of  a threat as an afro or even braids. Locks can be really neat and pulled back into a neat bun, so if I ever DID go that route, I wouldn't be too concerned about interviews. Some cornrows, however, might def get the side eye!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

trisha48228 said:


> They braid your natural hair in individual braids (like zillions) then they wrap this kinky human hair around the braid. A lot of people use this method to start locs. I'm not going to loc. I love it. Even people with locs think they are actual locs. I go every few weeks and get it touched up. They twist my new growth. This can be worn 3 to 6 months without locing depending on your hair texture. It's been 2 months for me.


 

wow never heard of this! great option while growing out natural hair


----------



## ilovefashion87

i wanted to know if there products were good, someone recommend it to me, my hair has not been relaxed in almost two years it's not curly , its more wavy because i get my hair pressed, i was going to stop pressing my hair for a while, i just need a shampoo , conditioner, and deep conditioner.



trisha48228 said:


> I have tried Carol's Daugther and I use to work for them.  What would you like to know?  I can tell you their products work different depending on your hair type.  I felt that the hair milk only worked for me when I used it with other styling products.  Alone it made my hair frizzy and dry looking.  (although it was not dry because the hair milk is pretty moisturizing).


----------



## trisha48228

I do love the carols daughter hair smoothie (deep conditioner).  The shampoo is cool, but nothing special.


----------



## TheDivineWithin

Oops. Pic didn't attach.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I received the hair smoothie in a swag bag, it was ok..  I wouldn't buy it though.  I preferred Carol's Daughter products more when she was just a little ole' storefront.


----------



## TheDivineWithin

PurseFreak17 said:


> although I've never had locks, I would imagine that they wouldn't pose as a much of  a threat as an afro or even braids. Locks can be really neat and pulled back into a neat bun, so if I ever DID go that route, I wouldn't be too concerned about interviews. Some cornrows, however, might def get the side eye!



I agree. I don't think my locs pose a threat. They are well kept and aren't some loud color not found in nature. And I personally don't think cornrows are a good look for office environments. If you work in a more creative field then its probably fine though.


----------



## PurseFreak17

yea...I've never seen an attorney or doctor in corn rows, but def have seen them with locs! I think that says a LOT!


----------



## PurseFreak17

The problem I'm facing is that I need a product with more a wet consistancy, like KCC's "knot today," but NOT for $12 bucks....i used that mess in 2 weeks last time! hair milk didn't do a thang for me...and shea moisture curl milk, didn't do much either....I've actually been using teh cheap crap at CVS lately because it's all I can find that "kind of" does the trick...I'm still a frizzy mess, but whatever...the problem with the Tressemees and the Garnier Fructis's is that they don't have the best ingredients....I don't mind cones as they seem to wash out fine with my Giovanni shampoo, but I am such a PJ...I really want to find something and stick with it!


----------



## trisha48228

You're right DC, her products were better than.  I don't recommend her products for people with locs.  A lot of her products leave a residue.   PurseFreak, can you post a pic of your hair?


----------



## trisha48228

I had my wrap locs touched up and pinned up yesterday.


----------



## Jahpson

^ i love that! and you have amazing skin


----------



## trisha48228

Thanks Jahpson!


----------



## Myblackbag

Love all of the great style ideas in this thread!!


----------



## Kansashalo

.pursefiend. said:


> ^where do you get the Loreal? someplace like CVS



Yep - I usually buy mine at Walgreens.



ilovefashion87 said:


> thanks so much, has any one tried carols daughter, or hair milk?



I LOVE CD's hair balm for moisture when I flatiron my hair.  I have used her hair milk and while it is moisturizing, it has a STRONG smell of lemongrass and I just couldn't get past that.  I recently found Mizani curl extending creme and I like this 10 times more.


----------



## PurseFreak17

To cone or not to cone?

here's an interesting article:

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/curl-products/top-10-products-with-cones

I personally, stopped using cones for a few weeks, then went back to them. I've never had an issue with build up, but believed all the hype. Now I'm back to cones and okay with it.


----------



## lily25

Please help me deal with my crazy mom. 
She is a natural blond with pin straight hair. She has expressed her hatred for my dark kinky hair (from my dad's side but my dad shaves his head) since I was little, I tried as a teen to make my hair look like hers with catastrophic results. I look like a crazy person with light hair (they turn orangey) and straighteners don't work because my hair is super thick and resistant. I almost got bald a few years ago from chemicals.

Now I want to wear them black and natural but she makes snide remarks about black hair, and nobody defends me. My sister is a platinum blond and she is mom's favourite of course. She never gets any nasty remarks about her appearance.

I want to scream to her face "are you a nazi or something???", but I try to keep my cool. 

I didn't know where else to post about this, I feel like a 5 year old.


----------



## Kansashalo

Hi Lily25.  First  to you.  I can't imagine what its like to have your own mother make comments like this - did she really expect ALL of her kids to have blond, straight hair especially if she had kids with someone who did not have that hair texture??  Ummm hello!?  Please know that her own unreasonable expectation has NOTHING, NOTHING, NOTHING to do with you!!! When it comes to children, you never know what you will get.  In my own family, we all have different natural hair colors (blond, red, black) and textures and no one gives it a second thought.

Since going natural, one thing it did for me was to increase my confidence - not that I didn't have it before but it made me realize that it is just hair - God gave it to me so it must be good.   It doesn't define who I am, my abilities or value.  And in the end, no matter what I do to it, it will grow back.  Try to surround yourself with other women who are going through what you are going through - either in real life or on the web (we're here for you!!!!!!!!).  I'm sure there are a lot of naturals that have been in your shoes.

Plus, you never know who you will be influencing.  I wear my hair natural to work and I have other women come up to me saying that because she saw me leading a meeting or doing a presentation while wearing my natural hair, she now feels like its ok for her to go natural.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> Since going natural, one thing it did for me was to increase my confidence - not that I didn't have it before but it made me realize that* it is just hair - God gave it to me so it must be good.   It doesn't define who I am, my abilities or value.*  And in the end, no matter what I do to it, it will grow back.  Try to surround yourself with other women who are going through what you are going through - either in real life or on the web (we're here for you!!!!!!!!).  I'm sure there are a lot of naturals that have been in your shoes.



I like this!  When it comes to black women and our hair, it can be a bigger issue than most people know.  But, don't fight it or your mom.  It's YOUR hair, go with what YOU feel.  She's going to say whatever she wants, so let her.  If she wants to ruin the relationship with her daughter over some damn hair, so be it...

There is a wealth of information from youtube to bloggers and of course, our little group here.  Ask away, don't be shy.  We've all been there.


----------



## lily25

Kansashalo & DC cutie thank you for your replies! I'm sorry I'm high jacking this thread for such a personal matter. She was putting me down all my life because I didn't look like her, and she still does. I'm 30 years old I'm not a self concious kid, but when your mother (even if I know she is nuts) does not accept you it hurts no matter the age...

I was at the hairdresser, and he conspired with her to persuade me into relaxing my hair and having highlights. She has horrid pics of me with orange bozo hair all over her house. I told her I like my hair dark, and I want them black (close to my natural colour anyway) again, but she had this fit of anger and started telling me I look like a monkey.

I've been dealing with her BS all my life, and I can get past abuse and childhood traumas, but it bothers me to no end that she still has to have an opinion on my hair and she has to force this opinion on me even after all these years. I asked her numerous times to get over it, she married a darker person and his family has kinky hair. 

I have friends who braid their hair, but no one is really close (like BFF) and I don't think they'd go natural. I'm happy this thread exists.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lily25 said:


> I'm 30 years old



and there you have it.  You're an adult, do as you please.  She'll be aiight!


----------



## mahogany66

Wow, great thread...I've been natural on and off for yrs. I chopped the relaxer off my hair in March 2010 and I know that I am done with relaxers forever..

Kinky Curly Curling Custard and Knot Today leave in conditioner are my best friends. My hair is flourishing and growing nicely. I treat my hair with Shea Butter and Vitamin 
E and essential oils regularly. I also use Giovanni deep moisture conditioner, I love that stuff.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so for the past week I've been playing around with homemade leave-in's and thought I'd share this one:

I whipped up (with a mixer, sorry I do't have measurements.  I did it by eye):
Shea butter
Argan Oil
100% Aloe Vera Gel 
Honey

This has done wonders for my curls and moisture.  After co-washing, I left in a bit of DevaCare One Condition, scrunched my hair upside down with a bit of the Deva Curl Set it Free.  Flipped up and with dry hands took a bit of the shea butter mixture and scrunched some more.  I only used two little scoops (with my index finger), warmed in palms until it becomes a liquid.

My hair was soft all day.  I usually have dryness in the crown, but not since suing my mixture.

In my purse I carry a 3 oz spray bottle for touch-ups if needed, containing:
Distilled water
Jojoba oil
Giovanni Direct Leave in


----------



## DC-Cutie

I also found a new way to detangle with my fingers.  Normally I hate doing it because my nails will snag the hair.  Today, I applied my monthly John Frieda Glaze and I use gloves, detangling with the gloves was sooooo smooth.  No snags!!

And if you girls haven't tried John Frieda Glaze, you gotta!  i alternate between clear and brunette.


----------



## trisha48228

I took the pinup down.  Now I have a crinkle look.  I like!!!


----------



## gre8dane

ilovefashion87 said:


> i wanted to know if there products were good, someone recommend it to me, my hair has not been relaxed in almost two years it's not curly , its more wavy because i get my hair pressed, i was going to stop pressing my hair for a while, i just need a shampoo , conditioner, and deep conditioner.


 
I bought CD Hair Milk to get free shipping and didn't use it due to the smell.  Since wearing my hair curly, I use it as a finishing touch and I learned to not use so much so it is really working for me now and I can't smell it.  I had residue only once, but not sure if it was the Hair Milk or whatever else I was using.  Not sure if I will buy it again or will continue to use it as my hair grows.



DC-Cutie said:


> so for the past week I've been playing around with homemade leave-in's and thought I'd share this one:
> 
> I whipped up (with a mixer, sorry I do't have measurements. I did it by eye):
> Shea butter
> Argan Oil
> 100% Aloe Vera Gel
> Honey
> 
> This has done wonders for my curls and moisture. After co-washing, I left in a bit of *DevaCare One Condition*, scrunched my hair upside down with a bit of the* Deva Curl Set it Free*. Flipped up and with dry hands took a bit of the shea butter mixture and scrunched some more. I only used two little scoops (with my index finger), warmed in palms until it becomes a liquid.
> 
> My hair was soft all day. I usually have dryness in the crown, but not since suing my mixture.


 
I finally used the Deva sample kit (n-poo, one care, angell, set it free), I used no other products and I should have known better.  My hair was nice, but noodle-crunchy and dry (duuuh!) and I could not believe the shrinkage on my short hair, but the curls were nice on the relaxed hair.  So now I have to try it again with my oils.  Silly me.



trisha48228 said:


> I took the pinup down. Now I have a crinkle look. I like!!!


 
Very very pretty!


----------



## DC-Cutie

gre8dane said:


> I finally used the Deva sample kit (n-poo, one care, angell, set it free), I used no other products and I should have known better.  My hair was nice, but noodle-crunchy and dry (duuuh!) and I could not believe the shrinkage on my short hair, but the curls were nice on the relaxed hair.  So now I have to try it again with my oils.  Silly me.



blame the crunchiness on the Angell.  It made my hair crunchy, too.  Try it one more time without the Angell and see how you like it.


----------



## nviedprincess

I like Trisha. My friend did that with her dreds and I was impressed.

Ugh this summer heat is killing me. It's not even humidity (I would appreciate that) but dry and extreme heat, and it's killing my hair!


----------



## juicyincouture

envyme said:


> Your hair is beautiful!!



ty


----------



## juicyincouture

Beautiful locs everyone! I got a sample of the carol's daughter hair milk and honestly (this is just my opinion) it sucks. It was thin and runny my hair loves thick creamy products. Secondly it left my hair hard and frizzy! blah.


----------



## trisha48228

nviedprincess
gr8dane
Juicy,  Thanks for the compliment!!


----------



## juicyincouture

@ dc-cutie i remember what you said about the whole scrunching thing to save time lol. i started scrunching with the kccc b/c i don't have time to go through the whole process and while i don't get the exact same results it still looks pretty good!


----------



## DC-Cutie

juicyincouture said:


> @ dc-cutie i remember what you said about the whole scrunching thing to save time lol. i started scrunching with the kccc b/c i don't have time to go through the whole process and while i don't get the exact same results it still looks pretty good!


 
Glad you tried it and got good results.  I tried it once with KCCC, but because it's so thick, it didn't work.  KCCC is meant to be worked into your hair.  But I think it would work best with Knot Today, the leave-in.


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> so for the past week I've been playing around with homemade leave-in's and thought I'd share this one:
> 
> I whipped up (with a mixer, sorry I do't have measurements. I did it by eye):
> Shea butter
> *Argan Oil*
> 100% Aloe Vera Gel
> Honey


 
Argan Oil - what does it do?  How is it different than Castor or Jojoba oil?  How does it smell?


----------



## .pursefiend.

so guess what *whispers* I big chopped yesterday


----------



## talldrnkofwater

.pursefiend. said:


> so guess what *whispers* I big chopped yesterday


----------



## juicyincouture

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY welcome!


.pursefiend. said:


> so guess what *whispers* I big chopped yesterday


----------



## juicyincouture

Some natural hair inspiration I found:
http://****yeahcurlscurlscurls.tumblr.com
http://naturalafrohair.tumblr.com/
http://yeahwelikeafros.tumblr.com/


----------



## DivineMissM

I'm loving this thread!  You all are beautiful!  

I'm posting because I need a little help.  My step-daughter is biracial and has type 4 hair.  She's 3 years old.  Her mom and I both like to keep her hair natural.  Sometimes I'll put it in two french braids, or two little puffs on the top of her head.  But 95% of the time her hair looks a lot like this, but tighter coils.  I've been using some of the tips I've learned here to get her curls to be more manageable and defined.  Her mom noticed a difference and asked what I did, so I shared the info with her (before this it was just a tangled, matted, frizzy mess).

Anyway...my problem is SO's female family members.  They seem to all think her hair looks bad in it's natural state.  Every time she comes back from his mom's house, her hair is tightly braided with a bunch of goo and hard barrettes, and just doesn't look right on her and I know it can't be comfortable.  His nieces always try to get me to let them straighten it and make comments about how tangled it looks.    Everyone seems to think it looks the way it does because no one knows how to "do" it.  I happen to think her kinky curls are beautiful and perfectly appropriate for her age.  It's annoying to me, but more importantly I don't want her to get a complex about her hair.  She already says she wishes her hair was flat like her mom's (and other people she knows with straight hair).  She also refers to her hair as "her tangles".   

What can I do to get them to realize that her hair doesn't need to pulled, straightened, or glopped up with goo in order for it to be pretty?


----------



## juicyincouture

Hey there! Well I want to start off by saying you did a great job taking care of her hair. As far as the goo and hard barettes go I think that's the only way they know how to do it so they just resort to that. In my honest opinion, all of that stuff can be very unflattering on a beautiful child and takes away from her gorgeous hair. I would say show them pictures of what natural curls look like when it's properly taken care of. Hope I was of some help.




DivineMissM said:


> I'm loving this thread!  You all are beautiful!
> 
> I'm posting because I need a little help.  My step-daughter is biracial and has type 4 hair.  She's 3 years old.  Her mom and I both like to keep her hair natural.  Sometimes I'll put it in two french braids, or two little puffs on the top of her head.  But 95% of the time her hair looks a lot like this, but tighter coils.  I've been using some of the tips I've learned here to get her curls to be more manageable and defined.  Her mom noticed a difference and asked what I did, so I shared the info with her (before this it was just a tangled, matted, frizzy mess).
> 
> Anyway...my problem is SO's female family members.  They seem to all think her hair looks bad in it's natural state.  Every time she comes back from his mom's house, her hair is tightly braided with a bunch of goo and hard barrettes, and just doesn't look right on her and I know it can't be comfortable.  His nieces always try to get me to let them straighten it and make comments about how tangled it looks.    Everyone seems to think it looks the way it does because no one knows how to "do" it.  I happen to think her kinky curls are beautiful and perfectly appropriate for her age.  It's annoying to me, but more importantly I don't want her to get a complex about her hair.  She already says she wishes her hair was flat like her mom's (and other people she knows with straight hair).  She also refers to her hair as "her tangles".
> 
> What can I do to get them to realize that her hair doesn't need to pulled, straightened, or glopped up with goo in order for it to be pretty?


----------



## Kansashalo

.pursefiend. said:


> so guess what *whispers* I big chopped yesterday


Woot Woot! And course, we want to see a pic or two (you already knew someone was going to ask lol)




DivineMissM said:


> I'm loving this thread!  You all are beautiful!
> 
> I'm posting because I need a little help.  My step-daughter is biracial and has type 4 hair.  She's 3 years old.  Her mom and I both like to keep her hair natural.  Sometimes I'll put it in two french braids, or two little puffs on the top of her head.  But 95% of the time her hair looks a lot like this, but tighter coils.  I've been using some of the tips I've learned here to get her curls to be more manageable and defined.  Her mom noticed a difference and asked what I did, so I shared the info with her (before this it was just a tangled, matted, frizzy mess).
> 
> Anyway...my problem is SO's female family members.  They seem to all think her hair looks bad in it's natural state.  Every time she comes back from his mom's house, her hair is tightly braided with a bunch of goo and hard barrettes, and just doesn't look right on her and I know it can't be comfortable.  His nieces always try to get me to let them straighten it and make comments about how tangled it looks.    Everyone seems to think it looks the way it does because no one knows how to "do" it.  I happen to think her kinky curls are beautiful and perfectly appropriate for her age.  It's annoying to me, but more importantly I don't want her to get a complex about her hair.  She already says she wishes her hair was flat like her mom's (and other people she knows with straight hair).  She also refers to her hair as "her tangles".
> 
> What can I do to get them to realize that her hair doesn't need to pulled, straightened, or glopped up with goo in order for it to be pretty?



I would just remind that that she is *3* and that all of that isn't necessary (really at any age but especially when you're that young).  I agree with juicyincouture that you can try to educate them by showing them as many natural hairstyles as possible, especially on little girls.

I don't get this.  As a child, I always wore my hair in its natural state and my mom would only press it on special occasions like Easter or Christmas (and even then it wasn't until I was much, much older).  In fact, during the summer, I wore braids and beads. lol


----------



## nviedprincess

DivineMissM said:


> I'm loving this thread!  You all are beautiful!
> 
> I'm posting because I need a little help.  My step-daughter is biracial and has type 4 hair.  She's 3 years old.  Her mom and I both like to keep her hair natural.  Sometimes I'll put it in two french braids, or two little puffs on the top of her head.  But 95% of the time her hair looks a lot like this, but tighter coils.  I've been using some of the tips I've learned here to get her curls to be more manageable and defined.  Her mom noticed a difference and asked what I did, so I shared the info with her (before this it was just a tangled, matted, frizzy mess).
> 
> Anyway...my problem is SO's female family members.  They seem to all think her hair looks bad in it's natural state.  Every time she comes back from his mom's house, her hair is tightly braided with a bunch of goo and hard barrettes, and just doesn't look right on her and I know it can't be comfortable.  His nieces always try to get me to let them straighten it and make comments about how tangled it looks.    Everyone seems to think it looks the way it does because no one knows how to "do" it.  I happen to think her kinky curls are beautiful and perfectly appropriate for her age.  It's annoying to me, but more importantly I don't want her to get a complex about her hair.  She already says she wishes her hair was flat like her mom's (and other people she knows with straight hair).  She also refers to her hair as "her tangles".
> 
> What can I do to get them to realize that her hair doesn't need to pulled, straightened, or glopped up with goo in order for it to be pretty?




Lord do not let them straighten that child's hair! I agree they probably do this bc they don't have to do anything to it everyday, especially if she's an active child. My niece is natural (though not biracial) and I'll usually give her two puffs up top and some cornrolls in the back. If I have time let her go free and just give her a headband. Just keep doing what you're doing and don't let them get to you!


----------



## DivineMissM

nviedprincess said:


> Lord do not let them straighten that child's hair! I agree they probably do this bc they don't have to do anything to it everyday, especially if she's an active child. My niece is natural (though not biracial) and I'll usually give her two puffs up top and some cornrolls in the back. If I have time let her go free and just give her a headband. Just keep doing what you're doing and don't let them get to you!




Don't worry, I won't let them straighten it!  They did ask once and I said, "No, she's three, she doesn't need her hair straightened!" but they keep dropping hints and implying that I don't know how to take care of it.  I'm just getting tired of it already.  I just wish I could change their mind about natural hair not being pretty.    I just feel like anything I say will be written off because I'm white, so I must not know what I'm talking about.  kwim?


----------



## Jahpson

what do you guys put in your hair daily to make it soft?

I'm so bad in putting products in my hair everyday. Yet my scalp is dry unless I put some oil or something. I need something that I can put in my hair to make it nice and soft. any suggestions? thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> so guess what *whispers* I big chopped yesterday


 
How on earth did I miss your post   Congrats!!!!




Jahpson said:


> what do you guys put in your hair daily to make it soft?
> 
> I'm so bad in putting products in my hair everyday. Yet my scalp is dry unless I put some oil or something. I need something that I can put in my hair to make it nice and soft. any suggestions? thanks


 
you should moisturize with a water based product and seal the hair with an oil.


----------



## airborne

i know right, i always have to go out and have my hair done ...even for the smallest things...


----------



## .pursefiend.

thanks everyone!!! 

as requested here's a pic of my newly chopped hair - i love it

as you can see, the sides are very curly and the top is confused. its in between a wave and a curl. I have no clue what to do with it? should I cut the top shorter?

also, i'm having the same issue as *Japh.* Very dry and it itches


----------



## .pursefiend.

talldrnkofwater said:


>


 


juicyincouture said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY welcome!


 


Kansashalo said:


> Woot Woot! And course, we want to see a pic or two (you already knew someone was going to ask lol)


 


DC-Cutie said:


> How on earth did I miss your post  Congrats!!!!


----------



## Jahpson

your hair looks soo soft!


----------



## .pursefiend.

^looks can so deceiving 
i got a brillo pad on my head


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's very cute...  **wishing I was brave enough to rock a short cut**

for dryness - try a sulfate free poo, condish and then rinse with apple cider vinegar/water mix (it's good for cleansing the scalp without stripping it or making it dry), then use a oil such as jojoba, olive, amla, shea butter and massage into scalp.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^thanks so much!!! 
i got the kinky kurly line to begin with

and i'm assuming the apple cider vinegar i can get in the grocery store?
and any thoughts on Shea Moisture? and would i use that in conjunction with the oil (or either or?)


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> ^thanks so much!!!
> i got the kinky kurly line to begin with
> 
> and i'm assuming the apple cider vinegar i can get in the grocery store?
> and any thoughts on Shea Moisture? and would i use that in conjunction with the oil (or either or?)


 
Yes you can get it from the grocery store.  Just be sure to get an organic brand (it has the purities in it, whereas brands such as Heinz have stripped the purities).  I use Bragg's - about 2 teaspoons to a gallon of water.  That's all you need.

Shea moisture would work well.  appy that first and then seal with your oil of choice.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^your instructions are so much easier to follow than on the hair boards!

i 'preciate ya


----------



## DivineMissM

.pursefiend. said:


> thanks everyone!!!
> 
> as requested here's a pic of my newly chopped hair - i love it
> 
> as you can see, the sides are very curly and the top is confused. its in between a wave and a curl. I have no clue what to do with it? should I cut the top shorter?
> 
> also, i'm having the same issue as *Japh.* Very dry and it itches




Wow!  Gorgeous!    I love your top too!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

^thank you thank you


----------



## nviedprincess

DivineMissM said:


> Don't worry, I won't let them straighten it!  They did ask once and I said, "No, she's three, she doesn't need her hair straightened!" but they keep dropping hints and implying that I don't know how to take care of it.  I'm just getting tired of it already.  I just wish I could change their mind about natural hair not being pretty.   *I just feel like anything I say will be written off because I'm white, so I must not know what I'm talking about.  kwim?*



It will, but the fact that you are trying speaks volumes. If they don't get that, there's not much you can do. Just show her pictures and help her know that beauty comes in all forms. It's sad that people pass on their things to innocent children. 

Pursefeind, I'm enjoying the short do. I've found that I like really short cuts, or long hair. Thank goodness mine is growing out. I had that whole triangle thing going for a second. EEK.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Thanks for the compliement *Nvied*. What is "the triangle thing"


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Congrats pursefiend!  Looks great.


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> Thanks for the compliement *Nvied*. What is "the triangle thing"


 
google Roseanne Roseannadanna - LOL


----------



## .pursefiend.

^

thank you *Whitley*


----------



## nviedprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> google Roseanne Roseannadanna - LOL



lmao, I wasn't quite that extreme, and I rectified it with hairpins and headbands. However, when I wasn't always comfortable with wearing my hair natural, I always got a straight cut. Now I get my hair cut curly and just straighten that. So I no longer get the triangle effect with the curls out.


----------



## Touch

I'm just dropping by to ask a quick question. Is it possible for your hair texture to change?  I havent had a relaxer in about a year and a half now lol. Not by design or anything I just figured i didnt need to relax again if I was gonna get a full weave. Fastfoward all this time and its been more than long enough to grow out my relaxer.  But now I have this coarse but somehow straight hair. When I was a kid I used to have that super thick kinky hair. you know the kind that would break your mom's comb once she got down to the roots lol. Now it doesnt even 'poof' like a good afro should. I'm so frigging clueless


----------



## DC-Cutie

Touch said:


> I'm just dropping by to ask a quick question. Is it possible for your hair texture to change?  I havent had a relaxer in about a year and a half now lol. Not by design or anything I just figured i didnt need to relax again if I was gonna get a full weave. Fastfoward all this time and its been more than long enough to grow out my relaxer.  But now I have this coarse but somehow straight hair. When I was a kid I used to have that super thick kinky hair. you know the kind that would break your mom's comb once she got down to the roots lol. Now it doesnt even 'poof' like a good afro should. I'm so frigging clueless



Yes, your hair can change textures.  This is how it works:

Relaxer makes your normally curly hair straight
After months of not relaxing your curly hair starts to appear, usually hard and rough.  However, since the chemical relaxer goes deep down into the hair shaft,  it can take over A YEAR for your true texture to appear - mine changed from rough to very soft and coily.

Here is a bit more on it from NaturallyCurly:
*Q: Can you address the phenomenon known as 'scab' hair? How exactly does the relaxer impact hair that has not grown in yet?*
DIANE: Apparently 'scab' hair is the terminology that the lay girls have given to leftover relaxed hair that has not completely been cut off when growing out one's natural hair. Frankly, I wish people wouldn't use the word when they can easily cut off all the relaxer or simply use natural sets and products to create beautiful styles while going through the process. Most often, the remaining relaxer acts as a curly buffer, which visually makes the hair look texturized with the proper products. (The word scab in the medical world is a term for dried skin that forms over a wound to protect the skin while the healing process takes place.)
Why not take this healing time to appreciate the growing-out process and use natural sets described in Chapter 8 of 'Textured Tresses'?
The demarcation line where the relaxed hair and natural hair meet can be affected while natural hair is growing in. Depending on one's curl pattern, there may be a considerable amount of breakage. That's why using deep penetration and moisturizing conditioners are very crucial during this period. There are a few options. You usually have about five to eight months before you'll have to cut hair completely off or if the hair is wavy and curly, you can slowly cut the relaxer out.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Touch, did you actually cut off your relaxed hair?


----------



## chica1

Wow!  I never noticed this thread before and I love it!!!  Could you all recommend a product for someone with extremely thick "Oprah" hair?  My hair is so thick, wig makers have approached me about selling my hair.  LOL!  I do have a relaxer but the only time my hair appears to be truly soft is when I get a dominican blowout.  Most products seem to make my hair dry except for olive oil.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chica1 said:


> Wow!  I never noticed this thread before and I love it!!!  Could you all recommend a product for someone with extremely thick "Oprah" hair?  I do have a relaxer but the only time my hair appears to be truly soft is when I get a dominican blowout.  Most products seem to make my hair dry except for olive oil.



what are you currently using for shampoo, condish, styling products, etc..  I do believe that to achieve very soft result: less is more when it comes to styling products and it's all about styling techniques (how you blowdry, rollerset, or flat iron)


----------



## Touch

I had the ends trimmed and a lot of them just fell out with time but i never did the big chop. I wouldnt make a cute baldie AT ALL lol


----------



## Touch

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, your hair can change textures. This is how it works:
> 
> Relaxer makes your normally curly hair straight
> After months of not relaxing your curly hair starts to appear, usually hard and rough. However, since the chemical relaxer goes deep down into the hair shaft, it can take over A YEAR for your true texture to appear - mine changed from rough to very soft and coily.
> 
> Here is a bit more on it from NaturallyCurly:
> *Q: Can you address the phenomenon known as 'scab' hair? How exactly does the relaxer impact hair that has not grown in yet?*
> DIANE: Apparently 'scab' hair is the terminology that the lay girls have given to leftover relaxed hair that has not completely been cut off when growing out one's natural hair. Frankly, I wish people wouldn't use the word when they can easily cut off all the relaxer or simply use natural sets and products to create beautiful styles while going through the process. Most often, the remaining relaxer acts as a curly buffer, which visually makes the hair look texturized with the proper products. (The word scab in the medical world is a term for dried skin that forms over a wound to protect the skin while the healing process takes place.)
> Why not take this healing time to appreciate the growing-out process and use natural sets described in Chapter 8 of 'Textured Tresses'?
> The demarcation line where the relaxed hair and natural hair meet can be affected while natural hair is growing in. Depending on one's curl pattern, there may be a considerable amount of breakage. That's why using deep penetration and moisturizing conditioners are very crucial during this period. There are a few options. You usually have about five to eight months before you'll have to cut hair completely off or if the hair is wavy and curly, you can slowly cut the relaxer out.


 hmmmm I guess i'm going to have to give up my weave then to take care of it properly... that seems to be the only option. I'm just so damn lazy when it comes to my hair. I''ll also have to figure out what to do in this brutal canadian winter b/c it'll probably break like crazy


----------



## DC-Cutie

Touch said:


> hmmmm I guess i'm going to have to give up my weave then to take care of it properly... that seems to be the only option. I'm just so damn lazy when it comes to my hair. I''ll also have to figure out what to do in this brutal canadian winter b/c it'll probably break like crazy



this would be the PERFECT time to start prepping your hair.  Moisture, moisture, moisture is key in the winter.


----------



## gre8dane

DivineMissM said:


> Don't worry, I won't let them straighten it! They did ask once and I said, "No, she's three, she doesn't need her hair straightened!" but they keep dropping hints and implying that I don't know how to take care of it. I'm just getting tired of it already. I just wish I could change their mind about natural hair not being pretty.  I just feel like anything I say will be written off because I'm white, so I must not know what I'm talking about. kwim?


 
The baby is 3 years old, so definitely no need to straighten with relaxer or flat iron, biracial or not!  Tell the family members to check out You Tube so they can see how beautiful all the naturals are.  You & the mother can let them know what product to put in & not put in her hair, maybe even provide the product.



.pursefiend. said:


> thanks everyone!!!
> 
> as requested here's a pic of my newly chopped hair - i love it
> 
> also, i'm having the same issue as *Japh.* Very dry and it itches


 
Beautiful!  I envy those that can BC.  I have a dome so it would NOT look good.  "One size fits all" does not include me.



DC-Cutie said:


> it's very cute... **wishing I was brave enough to rock a short cut**
> 
> for dryness - try a sulfate free poo, condish and then rinse with apple cider vinegar/water mix (it's good for cleansing the scalp without stripping it or making it dry), then use a oil such as jojoba, olive, amla, shea butter and massage into scalp.


 
I use a hair color bottle with oil that I dot onto my scalp and then massage the oil. I wasn't doing this and I NEEDed something on my scalp not just moisture on the hair.  I decided to go ahead & transition because my scalp was a mess and now it is doing wonderful.  Big difference.


----------



## chica1

DC-Cutie said:


> what are you currently using for shampoo, condish, styling products, etc..  I do believe that to achieve very soft result: less is more when it comes to styling products and it's all about styling techniques (how you blowdry, rollerset, or flat iron)



I've been using a lot of Carol's daughter and its just not for me. I've also used Dudley's products in the past. I just purchased a garlic conditioner from the Dominican salon and that's seems to work well but my hair is extremely heavy so a lot of product just soaks right in.

I usually get my hair set but I guess I don't have the patience to flat iron my hair myself.  I usually get a Phyto perm but I don't really like it.  It seems to dry my hair out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

when I was relaxed I used Phyto, since it's no-lye it's more drying.  To combat that be SURE to do a protein treatment a few weeks before touch-ups or a few weeks after, also moisturizing deep conditioning once a week helps and moisturizing your scalp.

Dudley's products contain lots of mineral oils - which do NOTHING for your hair, IMO.  Carol's Daughter - used in the past and happy, not so much since she's become more corporate.

Try adding honey to your deep conditioner.  The Garlic condish is GREAT at putting a halt to shedding.  I used a lot of Dominican Products when I was relaxed - Salerm, Lascio, etc...


----------



## Kansashalo

I love Almond oil as a "base oil".  Since it is one of the fastest absorbing oil, I use it for a lot of this such as ....
1. sealing ends (because it absorbs so fast there is never any build up or weight)
2. oiling dry parts of my scalp (sshhhh - don't tell my stylist I do this - she says that if I dranked enough water, my scalp would not be so dry so ladies DRINK WATER!!!!)
3. as a carrier oil for certain essential oils such as rosemary (which stimulates hair growth).  This helped with my thin edges which were due to wrapping my hair and not changing up the direction during my relaxer days.
4. Mixed with olive oil just as an all around hair oil for when I'm both natural and when I flatiron my hair straight.


----------



## Kansashalo

.pursefiend. said:


> thanks everyone!!!
> 
> as requested here's a pic of my newly chopped hair - i love it
> 
> as you can see, the sides are very curly and the top is confused. its in between a wave and a curl. I have no clue what to do with it? should I cut the top shorter?
> 
> also, i'm having the same issue as *Japh.* Very dry and it itches



I LOVE it pursefiend!!!!!!!

And fwiw, the crown of my head is confused as well except it cant decided between being frizzy and wavy (or both at once). lol


----------



## chica1

Thanks for the advice!!! I appreciate your input!  I'm going to try the honey.  I love this thread.  Its a great resource. 
I've read a few pages and there is so much info contained in this one thread that I've told a few friends about it.

Pursefiend - Your hair is so cute!!!

Kansashalo - I 'm going to try the rosemary  and almond oil also!



DC-Cutie said:


> when I was relaxed I used Phyto, since it's no-lye it's more drying.  To combat that be SURE to do a protein treatment a few weeks before touch-ups or a few weeks after, also moisturizing deep conditioning once a week helps and moisturizing your scalp.
> 
> Dudley's products contain lots of mineral oils - which do NOTHING for your hair, IMO.  Carol's Daughter - used in the past and happy, not so much since she's become more corporate.
> 
> Try adding honey to your deep conditioner.  The Garlic condish is GREAT at putting a halt to shedding.  I used a lot of Dominican Products when I was relaxed - Salerm, Lascio, etc...


----------



## .pursefiend.

thank you ladies!!! you're far too kind


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> so guess what *whispers* I big chopped yesterday


 


 go girl!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> ^looks can so deceiving
> i got a brillo pad on my head


 

LOL!! I remember feeling like that! You look good, doesnt it feel great?


----------



## DC-Cutie

so I revisited Kinky Curly products this morning.  With hair dripping wet I applied Knot today (the leave-in), Curly Custard (way less than suggested) and sealed with castor oil.  Scrunched rather than raking the custard through sections individually as suggested.  

Results, big curls with definition and soft hair.  If you go by the directions you will:

spend about 30 minutes applying
have tons of shrinkage


----------



## .pursefiend.

^did you use all three products? 
cuz i read they suggest you use all 3. but i didn't. 

thanks *Fab*! it does feel great. my head is a little cold though lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

anybody remember when Ever wore the short platinum blonde hair - was she natural?


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> ^did you use all three products?
> cuz i read they suggest you use all 3. but i didn't.
> 
> thanks *Fab*! it does feel great. my head is a little cold though lol


 
I only used the Knot Today and Curly Custard, those you should use together.  What is the 3rd product you're talking about, the Kinky Curly shampoo or the castor oil?


----------



## .pursefiend.

the shampoo


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> the shampoo


 
no, actually I just rinsed my hair with water.  I no-poo'd on Sunday.

But I will be getting a poo today...  wanna know why?   I'm getting my hair highlighted   The same lady that cut it will do my color.  I'm too excited.


----------



## .pursefiend.

niceeeee!!!  ^


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have my camera in purse, so I can be sure to post pics!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Yay! Someone is getting highlights!!!! 

I have an appointment on friday with my stylist.  Last time I got highlights too but I think this time I'm going for the all over color of auburn


----------



## DC-Cutie

alrighty, here are my pics of my new highlights:


----------



## .pursefiend.

i like it!!! i also like the shape of your cut too 

that necklace...can i have it please!!! lol sike (maybe) where is it from though


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks, *Purse..*.  The necklace is from J. Crew.


----------



## .pursefiend.

should've known lol
now this place you go to Devacare - are they expensive?


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> should've known lol
> now this place you go to Devacare - are they expensive?



The salon I go to is Fiddleheads (a Devachan concept salon.  DevaCare is the name of the product line).  For highlights it was $100, the cut and style she did earlier was $65


----------



## DC-Cutie

and you are killin' me with the new siggy....:lolots:


----------



## .pursefiend.

see i had that all messed up lol. $65 for a cut isn't bad

and my sig was inspired by you darlin


----------



## DC-Cutie

I love this lady's cut and curl definition....
http://www.youtube.com/user/devacurl?blend=2&ob=4#p/u/7/3Jf-mrW94j4


----------



## .pursefiend.

i like her cut as well
now are these products something anyone can buy? or you have to go to one of the salons


----------



## DC-Cutie

no, you can get them from various retailers.  I purchase mine from Ulta..


----------



## .pursefiend.

silver spring?


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ yes.  Matter of fact, I have to go there tomorrow to re-stock..


----------



## nviedprincess

Love the highlights. Lucky/unlucky for me that's about my natural hair color. I wanted to dye my hair soooooo bad, but we wouldn't really know what color to dye it back bc it is such a mix of mostly brown and shades of red. However, I think the color is what can at times make it look so dry so I wanted to switch it up to a jet black but decided against it. Maybe someday...

I use the Kinky Curly Custard alone and scrunch. I've always gotten good 1-1.5 day results but longer than that and I need to rinse and restart.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ yes. Matter of fact, I have to go there tomorrow to re-stock..


 
approximately how much?
do you think its worth it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think it's worth it.  For everything I use:
No-Poo
One Conditioner
Set it Free (leave-in) 

total is about $80


----------



## Jahpson

love the highlights! they look so natural


----------



## Kansashalo

I love the highlights too DC-Cutie!


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> I think it's worth it. For everything I use:
> No-Poo
> One Conditioner
> Set it Free (leave-in)
> 
> total is about $80


 
maybe i'll invest in it. i dont want to become a product junkie lmao


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> maybe i'll invest in it. i dont want to become a product junkie lmao


 
I hear ya, I don't like being a junkie either.  THat's why I purchase from places with a return policy.  I'll give new stuff 3 tries, if it ain't workin' after the 3rd try, it's getting returned!

Simple as that!

Speaking of PJs, there is a YouTuber that is a SERIOUS junkie.  She must have used every product known to man.  Her name is Richeau (or something like that).  I always want to ask her: where do you keep it all - LOL!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

your hair looks nice DC! I love the necklace too, I will inbox you my address for shipping LOL!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> maybe i'll invest in it. i dont want to become a product junkie lmao


 

I'm thinking of investing in it too! I cut all my hair off in June and am planning not to relax anymore after next month. I need to find a salon that can take care of my hair because if I have to I will keep relaxing it, I know me.


----------



## Ladybug09

Bravo to you girl!


.pursefiend. said:


> thanks everyone!!!
> 
> as requested here's a pic of my *newly chopped hair* - i love it
> 
> as you can see, the sides are very curly and the top is confused. its in between a wave and a curl. I have no clue what to do with it? should I cut the top shorter?
> 
> also, i'm having the same issue as *Japh.* Very dry and it itches


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> I think it's worth it. For everything I use:
> No-Poo
> One Conditioner
> Set it Free (leave-in)
> 
> total is about $80


 
 *DC* - your hair looks beautiful!  I am SO looking forward to when my hair grows out & is all natural!



.pursefiend. said:


> maybe i'll invest in it. i dont want to become a product junkie lmao


 
I bought the Deva sampler with everything *DC* listed above plus the Angell, at Ulta with a coupon.  These products smell yummy!  I felt the product junkie fever starting, but I've put a stop to it and sticking to a few basics.


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> your hair looks nice DC! I love the necklace too, I will inbox you my address for shipping LOL!!


 
Thank You... I will get the necklace out to you first thing - LOL



gre8dane said:


> *DC* - your hair looks beautiful! I am SO looking forward to when my hair grows out & is all natural!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the Deva sampler with everything *DC* listed above plus the Angell, at Ulta with a coupon. These products smell yummy! I felt the product junkie fever starting, but I've put a stop to it and sticking to a few basics.


 
Thank you very much.  I bet your hair is goona be rockin' when it's all out!   I can't tell you guys how much I'm loving my curls this summer, now that I've learned what works for me.  I was a little skeptical at first of thow the products would work, but I'm a believer that's why I keep telling people about it.

and yes, purchase the trial size!


----------



## .pursefiend.

i'm about to go to whole foods for some oil. 
which is highly recommended?

almond? castor? glycerin? jojoba? 

what should i get first?


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> i'm about to go to whole foods for some oil.
> which is highly recommended?
> 
> almond? castor? glycerin? jojoba?
> 
> what should i get first?


 
I'd go for jojoba or almond.  Castor I love, but Whole Foods doesn't see the Jamaican Castor Oil (it's brown, they sell the clear one that's been refined)


----------



## .pursefiend.

gotcha! that really helped. i would've spent my whole lunch hour just standing ....and looking...and some more standing


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ LOL...  Yes, I do that ALL the time in the Whole Body section.  Then, I can't make up my mind, so I just buy everything..

coconut oils is another favorite.


----------



## .pursefiend.

would you get that before the other 2? or is it equally as good


----------



## chica1

I so appreciate the advice you all have provided.  I'm thinking about growing out my perm in stages.  Since my hair is two different textures, I may just perm my edges and allow the remaining hair to grow out naturally.  

I purchased the Hello Hydration and the Mizani curl shampoo based on your recommendations.  In addition, I ordered the Jamican Castor oil and expect to receive it in a few days.  Do you all mix the Jamican castor oil with anything or just wash with it?  Does it lather up?  I couldn't find the Daily Defense anywhere.

DC-Cutie - Does the store in Alexandria sell the Cocoa Conditioner?  I've attempted to purchase it from the salon but they only sell the garlic conditioner.

I'm a product junkie but fortunately all of the products that I purchased were rather cheap.  I'll give you all a product review after use.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chica1 said:


> I so appreciate the advice you all have provided. I'm thinking about growing out my perm in stages. Since my hair is two different textures, I may just perm my edges and allow the remaining hair to grow out naturally.
> 
> I purchased the Hello Hydration and the Mizani curl shampoo based on your recommendations. In addition, I ordered the Jamican Castor oil and expect to receive it in a few days.* Do you all mix the Jamican castor oil with anything or just wash with it? Does it lather up?* I couldn't find the Daily Defense anywhere.
> 
> *DC-Cutie - Does the store in Alexandria sell the Cocoa Conditioner*? I've attempted to purchase it from the salon but they only sell the garlic conditioner.
> 
> I'm a product junkie but fortunately all of the products that I purchased were rather cheap. I'll give you all a product review after use.


 
- Jamaican castor oil doesn't later.  I mix it sometimes with conditioner and honey for a deep treatment.  Your hair will LOVE IT!

What is Cocoa Conditioner?


----------



## chica1

DC-Cutie said:


> - Jamaican castor oil doesn't later.  I mix it sometimes with conditioner and honey for a deep treatment.  Your hair will LOVE IT!
> 
> What is Cocoa Conditioner?


 Its something that they use on my hair at the Dominican salon.  It smells so good and the smell lingers for days.  It makes my hair soo soft.  I think its by Alter Ego but I'm not certain because I've never seen the jar.


----------



## .pursefiend.

ok so i went to whole foods. got my kinky curly curling custard and some jojoba oil. i think i'm all set now


----------



## Jahpson

.pursefiend. said:


> i'm about to go to whole foods for some oil.
> which is highly recommended?
> 
> almond? castor? glycerin? jojoba?
> 
> what should i get first?


 

I was at whole foods yesterday and didn't find any jojoba oil (which was recommended on here as a relief for dry scalp) I did buy the conditioner. let me know if you find some.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^i got it out of the whole foods on rt 7 in tysons. they had a nice size stock


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ LOL... Yes, I do that ALL the time in the Whole Body section. Then, I can't make up my mind, so I just buy everything..
> 
> *coconut oils is another favorite*.


 

my mother told me that when she was growing up (in Barbados), whenever you didn't have time to wash your hair you apply coconut oil to the scalp. It decreases the "bad hair smell".

I have a bottle (from Barbados) that I haven't used in years. in the winter, the oil becomes a solid but in the summer (especially here in MD where its hot as hell) it liquifies. Maybe I need to start putting that in my hair?


----------



## Jahpson

.pursefiend. said:


> ^i got it out of the whole foods on rt 7 in tysons. they had a nice size stock


 

oh I went to country azz one in Annapolis.


----------



## .pursefiend.

lol come across the bridge *japh! *


----------



## Jahpson

I'll try. I really hate that beltway. LOL

I haven't been to CHANEL in months!


----------



## .pursefiend.

I work across the street from both malls. and i avoid it like the plague. wayyyyy too much temptation


----------



## Jahpson

oh ok.

so do this oil have a brand name or just the oil itself?


----------



## .pursefiend.

i got the Desert Essence 100% Pure Jojoba Oil


----------



## Jahpson

ok oh


----------



## .pursefiend.

I'm turning into DC - I'm bout to go in target and buy some shea moisture lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> ok so i went to whole foods. got my kinky curly curling custard and some jojoba oil. i think i'm all set now



*Purse* - you're gonna kill me, but I hope you got Knot Today along with the custard.  Because you need both in order for them to work properly...  At least that's what I keep reading when people do reviews.

I was at the Old Town Whole Paycheck and they must have just gotten a new stock of Kinky Curly products, the shelf was full, front to back!


----------



## DC-Cutie

chica1 said:


> Its something that they use on my hair at the Dominican salon.  It smells so good and the smell lingers for days.  It makes my hair soo soft.  I think its by Alter Ego but I'm not certain because I've never seen the jar.



Hmmmm, I have no idea what product that could be.  Smells like coconut, you say?


----------



## .pursefiend.

Yep I got come clean, knot today and the curling custard


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> Yep I got come clean, knot today and the curling custard



OK, cool...  I was about to get worried - LOL


----------



## chica1

DC-Cutie said:


> Hmmmm, I have no idea what product that could be.  Smells like coconut, you say?



Its smells like chocolate.    I go to Sintia's in Landover.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chica1 said:


> Its smells like chocolate.  I go to Sintia's in Landover.


 
OK..  I still have no idea, you're just going to have to snatch the container out of their hand before they apply the conditioner - LOL...


----------



## meela188

chica1 said:


> Its something that they use on my hair at the Dominican salon. It smells so good and the smell lingers for days. It makes my hair soo soft. I think its by Alter Ego but I'm not certain because I've never seen the jar.


 
Alter Ego doesn't have a cocoa conditioner(maybe another brand) but they do have a coconut conditioner which smells divine.


----------



## natcolb65

chica1 said:


> Its smells like chocolate.  I go to Sintia's in Landover.


 
I go to Sintia's also!! Alex does my hair. I go on Sunday's and get there at 8 am so I can beat the rush!!!


----------



## chica1

DC-Cutie -  I'll try to check out the label the next time I'm there.  :ninja:

Meela - The coconut sounds good.  Its that sold in stores.  I'm going to do a google search.

Natcolb65-  I'm not sure who does my hair.  I go on Sunday's sometimes.  I usually go to the two women who sit closest to the front door.  They have the best customer service and they are open late on Thursdays now.

I just bought some shea butter from one of the local beauty stores.  Do you all put it on your hair while wet or dry?


----------



## natcolb65

@ Chica1, Alex is in the second row from the front door. It's her and another girl, they're both light with long hair. Alex cuts really well. I haven't gone to anyone else. I'm due for a cut now so i'm sure i'll be there this Sunday!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

My friend co-ownes that salon.  It was named after her sister, who was found murdered in PG County a few years ago.


----------



## natcolb65

DC-Cutie said:


> My friend co-ownes that salon. It was named after her sister, who was found murdered in PG County a few years ago.


 
I know, that is so sad. I remember when that happened. I think I used to work with her sister but I can never catch her to ask her.


----------



## juicyincouture

Hey all! Happy saturday, just wanted to share two pictures and I hope it serves as inspiration to keep you pushing 

This is a cute little style I did with my twists because I didn't have time to take them out:





It's a little fuzzy but that's okay lol.

Below is a crazy afro lol it's also looking wild but you know what that's just my style haha. I prefer this over my defined fro.





(my hair looks dark in this one idk why *shrugs*)





SORRY i'm nakey!!!


----------



## juicyincouture

Beautiful skin, beautiful hair, beautiful accessories! Lovely  


DC-Cutie said:


> alrighty, here are my pics of my new highlights:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

jcouture~ Nice! I like your color too!


----------



## Jahpson

I love the two braids! Looks perfect for work


----------



## juicyincouture

Thanks @fabulosity! 
@Jahpson Yeah, it was so easy to do I just did that in the front and pulled the rest in the back into a little bun hehe. Wish I took pics of the back (forgot to).


----------



## Kansashalo

Jahpson said:


> I love the two braids! Looks perfect for work



I agree - I love the "pulled back twist" look.


----------



## DivineMissM

juicyincouture said:


> Hey all! Happy saturday, just wanted to share two pictures and I hope it serves as inspiration to keep you pushing
> 
> This is a cute little style I did with my twists because I didn't have time to take them out:



Love it!


----------



## trisha48228

Nice hair Dc and Devine.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## .pursefiend.

super frustrated with my hair. 
i have the feeling i need to cut the top some more. because i still see some straight ends in there. its super dry with absolutley no curl to it. but as you can see the sides are cooperating. What should I do? or is this how the top of my hair gonna grow

oh and since i've been natural (about 2 weeks now) i cowash every other day, moisturize with shea moisture and seal with jojoba oil.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I love your fro *Juicyincouture*.

Great highlights *DC-cutie*.

*Pursefiend *- If you are having problems with straight ends, I'd even it up. Also, I think an even all over cut would just be lovely in general. Your twa is very pretty though and so is that shade of green that you're wearing.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Thank you ! 

See I initially thought to cut it. I posted my pics on curly nikki and they told me not to cut it yet. And to give it a chance cuz it could be a looser curl pattern right there. But it frustrates me just looking at it. Confused.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Purse *!!!!!  I love your cut, it looks nice..  I agree, don't cut it, let it grow out some and then snip it a bit.  

Thanks for the compliments, Ladies


----------



## .pursefiend.

^thanks ladies. i think i'll wait a little while longer.


----------



## Jahpson

I notice my hair at the crown is straighter then the rest of my head. I wonder why?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I know my crown is straighter due to heat!  plain and simple.  But I can feel the roots curling up like the rest of my hair..


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I love your hair Purse so cute! And I didnt know you were a fellow four eyed gal like me


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Jahpson said:


> I notice my hair at the crown is straighter then the rest of my head. I wonder why?


 
My crown is actually more coily than the rest of my hair. It drives me crazy. My hair hates humidity, so it just shrivels right up at the first sight of the sun, and my crown shrivels up the most, making my afro very strange looking. I always end up doing twist-outs and pinning it back a little because then the hair length difference isn't too noticeable.


----------



## juicyincouture

@ jahpson yeah i notice the back of my hair is very loose compared to the rest of my hair hmmm. 

@ pursefiend in the beginning stages it always looks that way as it grows it'll look totally different from what it looks like when it's first cut. btw super cute cut i'm loving it


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

I used to perm and color my hair and eventually it took a toll on hair. It started to become dry and then it broke off really bad. So I decided to color it black(to cover the gold/blonde) and grow my relaxer out.

5 years later my hair is healthier than ever!!! BUT there is still this one BIG problem that I am having and from what I have been reading that a lot of you are having........HUMIDITY!!! My hair does great October-April, but when it starts to get hot outside my hair becomes very frizzy? Can anyone help me with this.....any products that work???


----------



## CurlyHeadedGurl

Hi DC-Cutie and pursefiend,

I am also natural and tried the Kinky Curly Custard and Knot Today. I believe it was a waste of money. I am not sure if it has been mentioned, but if you want your curls to POP, try Eco Styler gel in the clear or olive oil ($2-$4, CVS, Walgreen, BSS) or Curls Cream Brule ($10.99, Target.com). Also if you use a Denman brush, you will get more curl definition. Oh, and try DevaCurl Heaven in Hair conditioner, it smells so good. Hope this help someone.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CurlyHeadedGurl said:


> Hi DC-Cutie and pursefiend,
> 
> I am also natural and tried the Kinky Curly Custard and Knot Today. I believe it was a waste of money. I am not sure if it has been mentioned, but if you want your curls to POP, try Eco Styler gel in the clear or olive oil ($2-$4, CVS, Walgreen, BSS) or Curls Cream Brule ($10.99, Target.com). Also if you use a Denman brush, you will get more curl definition. Oh, and try DevaCurl Heaven in Hair conditioner, it smells so good. Hope this help someone.


 
Yeah, girl, we's (like they say in the south) one step ahead of you - LOL

KCC & KT are hit or miss for many people.  Mainly because you have to apply to dripping wet hair, takes a while to dry and you have to use right amount to avoid flakes, but at the same time defining your curls.  I can however, use Knot Today alone and get the most amazing defined soft curls - LOVE IT!

and DevaCurl are my go-to products - LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

juicyincouture said:


> @ jahpson yeah i notice the back of my hair is very loose compared to the rest of my hair hmmm.
> 
> @ pursefiend in the beginning stages it always looks that way as it grows it'll look totally different from what it looks like when it's first cut. btw super cute cut i'm loving it


 
thanks girl!!! but i have a confession. i cut a little teensy weensy bit off the top. its looking alot better. 



CurlyHeadedGurl said:


> Hi DC-Cutie and pursefiend,
> 
> I am also natural and tried the Kinky Curly Custard and Knot Today. I believe it was a waste of money. I am not sure if it has been mentioned, but if you want your curls to POP, try Eco Styler gel in the clear or olive oil ($2-$4, CVS, Walgreen, BSS) or Curls Cream Brule ($10.99, Target.com). Also if you use a Denman brush, you will get more curl definition. Oh, and try DevaCurl Heaven in Hair conditioner, it smells so good. Hope this help someone.


 
i like the knot today. but i think i'm taking the KCC back. i dont like how it makes my hair feel crunchy. i've tried it in different amounts and it does nothing for me. And aside from that i can't get over how it feels in my hands.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Yeah, girl, we's (like they say in the south) one step ahead of you - LOL
> 
> KCC & KT are hit or miss for many people. Mainly because you have to apply to dripping wet hair, takes a while to dry and you have to use right amount to avoid flakes, but at the same time defining your curls. I can however, use Knot Today alone and get the most amazing defined soft curls - LOVE IT!
> 
> *and DevaCurl are my go-to products - LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!!!*


 
i need to stop being cheap and get some deva curl products.


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> i need to stop being cheap and get some deva curl products.


 
ummm, yeah stop being cheap!   Get it from Ulta for guilt free shopping and return policy 

ITA with you about the feel of KCC it feels like slime, I can't really describe it.  I can tolerate gel and such, but not KCC.


----------



## .pursefiend.

the closest ulta is silver spring
i'll go i'll go!

yes slime is a good description of it. its gross actually


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> the closest ulta is silver spring
> i'll go i'll go!
> 
> yes slime is a good description of it. its gross actually


 
do you have a trade secrets in your area?  If so, they sell it (at least the one at Pentagon City does).  Also, Pure Beauty - they both have return policies

**yes, I am enabling**


----------



## .pursefiend.

ahhhhhhhh pentagon city!!! now thats closer


----------



## juicyincouture

A great great drugstore find is Marc Anthony strictly curls it's only $7.99 and really softens my hair and reduces frizz to the max!


----------



## MsButterfli

kinky girl here  ........talkin bout the hair ladies get ya minds out the gutter lol


fresh after a cowash




pressed out (before the heatwaves here lol)




Rockin my puff




and my hairstyle for the next week or 2




been natural over 10 yrs, been thru 2 sets of locs and i combed out the last set last august last year...took me 2 1/2 weeks but i did it lol


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ your hair looks great!


----------



## chica1

Ladies - I went to the dominican salon and found the name of the cocoa conditioner!  I only got a quick glance but I saw "Lineage Conditioner" on the tub.  I think it may actually be the coconut conditioner you all were talking about because of the coconut on the jar.  They may just have named it cocoa.

It may be this but this but I thought the jar looked a bit different -http://www.amazon.com/Linange-Restructuring-Mask-Butter-Coconut/dp/B000VM19GQ/ref=pd_sim_bt_2

Your hair looks great Ms Butterfli!


----------



## .pursefiend.

2 1/2 weeks...yikes!
hair looks good though


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I really like some of the styles Janelle Monae rocks! Since i'm shaved everywhere but the top I think I should try not perming and maybe flex rod the top of my hair. 
MsButterfli!~Nice!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> 2 1/2 weeks...yikes!
> hair looks good though


 

what are u currently using in your hair? Mines is shaved but growing in quickly and I dont wanna perm it just keep it low, but i'm not tryna be walkn around with untamed naps!


----------



## .pursefiend.

^right now i'm using the kinky curly line. but will probably switch over to deva curl soon


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> ^right now i'm using the kinky curly line. but will probably switch over to deva curl soon


 

does it make your hair soft?


----------



## gre8dane

.pursefiend. said:


> 2 1/2 weeks...yikes!
> hair looks good though


 
This is exciting - you must definitely post monthly or quarterly photos so we can enjoy the growth with you!!  I began wearing my hair curly in June and a friend has already commented "it's growing".  I can't wait for the relaxed parts to grow out!



~Fabulousity~ said:


> I really like some of the styles Janelle Monae rocks! Since i'm shaved everywhere but the top I think I should try not perming and maybe flex rod the top of my hair.
> MsButterfli!~Nice!


 
How long is your top?  I was using the activator gel mixed with oils to lock in the curls I get when my hair is wet, particularly the relaxed top.  But after talking with a friend and following directions (important!), I now use/scrunch in Carol's Daughter Hair Milk after a leave-in conditioner and love it.  The lemongrass scent does not stick around, fortunately.  I can never wait for my hair to dry so I can endulge the Hand-In-Hair syndrome of playing with my soft little curls & coils all over.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

not long at all wish I had a better pic!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

maybe this one is better lol


----------



## First Lady

Has anyone used Karen's Body Beautiful?


----------



## DC-Cutie

First Lady said:


> Has anyone used Karen's Body Beautiful?



I tried, but the smells were too strong for me.  Not nasty, just strong and overpowering.  But this was a few years ago and many customers had the same complaints, so maybe it's toned down now..


----------



## .pursefiend.

~Fabulousity~ said:


> does it make your hair soft?



hmmm the shampoo and conditioner is ok. i'm not really a fan of the curling custard. no matter which directions i follow on the jar it still makes my hair crunchy. 

i did however deep condition last week using honey and that made it pretty soft.

Per *Gr8tdane's *request  updated pictures of my hair. I am about 1 week shy of my 1 month anniversary. I'm still loving it. These are naked hair pictures. Just finished co-washing. The top is still unruly even after cutting down. The back is still straight, I'm sure it's because it was faded and it's just now growing out.

But this is where I am 1 month post BC


----------



## envyme

I love it!!



.pursefiend. said:


> hmmm the shampoo and conditioner is ok. i'm not really a fan of the curling custard. no matter which directions i follow on the jar it still makes my hair crunchy.
> 
> i did however deep condition last week using honey and that made it pretty soft.
> 
> Per *Gr8tdane's *request  updated pictures of my hair. I am about 1 week shy of my 1 month anniversary. I'm still loving it. These are naked hair pictures. Just finished co-washing. The top is still unruly even after cutting down. The back is still straight, I'm sure it's because it was faded and it's just now growing out.
> 
> But this is where I am 1 month post BC


----------



## envyme

Ya know, Moraccan Oil does wonders for my hair. I'm very surprised and happy!


----------



## .pursefiend.

^thank you thank you!
what's moraccan oil? what does it do?


----------



## envyme

Its a product line which uses Argan Oil as a main ingredient. I have pure argan oil, but it does not do what Moraccan Oil does!!  It leaves my hair super soft and bouncy.



.pursefiend. said:


> ^thank you thank you!
> what's moraccan oil? what does it do?


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> ^thank you thank you!
> what's moraccan oil? what does it do?


 
if you're not a fan of -cone (silicone) based products, stay away, it's full of them.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^i'm not sure what i'm a fan of yet


----------



## PurseFreak17

^ I'm the same way pursefiend! lol I love morroccan oil too. Cone, no cone. I'm in! The regular argan oil doesn't do a thing...so I guess the cones mixed with the argan oil is what gives me the shine and softness I looooooove. Also, if you use a shampoo like Giovanni's tea trea clarifying it washes them out, and is sulfate free.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^it sure is alot to take in.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^we overload you with info, huh??


----------



## .pursefiend.

not this forum...but the natural community as a whole

i think this thread simplifies it. but sometimes its kinda overwhelming


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

what is a co-wash? Purse your hair looks really pretty and healthy already!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Washing with conditioner only, no shampoo.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Washing with conditioner only, no shampoo.


 


Oohhhhhhhh so how often do you wash with shampoo?


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Oohhhhhhhh so how often do you wash with shampoo?


 
I cowash in the spring/summer (when I wear my hair curly).  I wash (with DevaCurl No Poo) once or twice a week, depending on if I've worked out.  In the morning I wet my hair, apply DevaCurl One condition, rinse out a little (not all of it), scrunch and go!

The key is finding the right conditioner, some are drying, others can be too heavy..


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Oohhhhhhhh so how often do you wash with shampoo?



Once a week.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Thanks DC and Whitley I'm sure this has been posted but too many pages to read


----------



## First Lady

DC-Cutie said:


> I tried, but the smells were too strong for me. Not nasty, just strong and overpowering. But this was a few years ago and many customers had the same complaints, so maybe it's toned down now..


 
Thanks, I will try it later. I probably shouldn't now since I am preggers and smells are a mess for me, I even smell my furniture Woods/leather in every room. 

But most people say they like it better then Carols Daughter??? !!! hmmm


----------



## PurseFreak17

FYI-If any of you use Hair Rules ( I don't) there is a 25% off of $50 this month for face book fans.


----------



## baglady925

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...45244920_100000495457834_378057_2994434_n.jpg my natural hair is currently loc'd up!


----------



## Jahpson

MsButterfli said:


> kinky girl here  ........talkin bout the hair ladies get ya minds out the gutter lol
> 
> 
> fresh after a cowash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pressed out (before the heatwaves here lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockin my puff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my hairstyle for the next week or 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been natural over 10 yrs, been thru 2 sets of locs and i combed out the last set last august last year...took me 2 1/2 weeks but i did it lol


 
your curls are amazing! Only some of my curls look like that


----------



## GOALdigger

baglady925 said:


> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...45244920_100000495457834_378057_2994434_n.jpg my natural hair is currently loc'd up!


 

those are some bad azz locs 

is this permently locked up??


----------



## baglady925

GOALdigger said:


> those are some bad azz locs
> 
> is this permently locked up??



LOL yes i have been loc'd for 3yrs. In this photo i just took out the pipe cleaners i used to curl the locs which i had done yesterday after washing them.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Your locs are gorgeous baglady!


----------



## baglady925

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Your locs are gorgeous baglady!



thank you!


----------



## MickMick

Six months post relaxer and it is definitely time for the big chop.  I want to go to bootcamp and I can't flat iron every day.  Also, these two different textures are working my nerves!!!!  

I am going to do it on Wednesday.  I am preparing for it - fresh brow wax, new makeup, new accessories...Who does this?


----------



## .pursefiend.

^lol i did it. i bought earrings and started wearing makeup to work hahaha. congrats!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Congrats, Mick Mick


----------



## TheDivineWithin

baglady925 said:


> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...45244920_100000495457834_378057_2994434_n.jpg my natural hair is currently loc'd up!



Beautiful locs, *baglady*! 

Is that your natural hair color? I'm thinking of coloring my locs for the fall; just something to enhance my natural color. Nothing wild and crazy. lol


----------



## baglady925

TheDivineWithin said:


> Beautiful locs, *baglady*!
> 
> Is that your natural hair color? I'm thinking of coloring my locs for the fall; just something to enhance my natural color. Nothing wild and crazy. lol



Thank you! It's Texture and tones light brown some time ago and just dyed it dark brown about 2 3 weeks ago.


----------



## GOALdigger

baglady925 said:


> LOL yes i have been loc'd for 3yrs. In this photo i just took out the pipe cleaners i used to curl the locs which i had done yesterday after washing them.


 

guess i've never seen locs like that before. FOr some reason your locs look loose.


----------



## .pursefiend.

today is my 1 month anniversary! woop lol 

*baglady *- your locs remind me of my bff's. i love it when she makes them look like curly fries. very pretty


----------



## gre8dane

.pursefiend. said:


> not this forum...but the natural community as a whole
> 
> i think this thread simplifies it. but sometimes* its kinda overwhelming*


 
Agree!  A lot of information - I had to pump the brakes on the information I was seeking. I limited myself to you tube (easy to listen to while doing other things) and checked the forums for specific info. You need a filter since there is a lot of junk out there.
On you tube, some ladies will rant and go off topic or fuss at their kids. There are reviews on products after only one days use: they love it, hate it a week later & then love it the next week since they finally read the directions and adjusted the product to their curl pattern - should have waited & used the product for some time before putting up a review video.  Some of the you tubers just say anything & advocate anything: pre-poo treatment (why?), "biracial hair" (doesn't really matter), one girl added 6 oils to her conditioner for her deep conditioning (overkill) & the stretching of natural curly hair to show & mark length is ridiculous to me.

 I had to step back and decide what I wanted & needed for my curls.  I don't want to switch a lot with products, just a few choices for variety.  I will not use egg, mayo, honey, beer & olive oil on my hair.  I want to be able to easily purchase the products I use.  Right now, I'm at a good place with what I use on my hair and I check online sometimes to get styling tips for the upcoming cold weather.  There is a lot of good info, but have your filter on.


----------



## MickMick

Done.  I cried in the chair.  Not because of "the loss", but because I loved the results.  I transitioned for six months.  I had about two-two and half inches of new growth.  After he got done cutting, I have one inch of hair.  

Why didn't I cut it off at the beginning of the summer?

He used Nexxus Phyto Organics gel.  It was soo thick and tacky.  I didn't like the way my hair felt, so I washed it and used the EcoStyler gel.  Convenient!

Thanks for sharing your experiences, expertise and products....I would have held on to that mess for dear life.


----------



## .pursefiend.

where........are ............the.......PICS?!?!! 

Congrats!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

gre8dane said:


> Agree! A lot of information - I had to pump the brakes on the information I was seeking. I limited myself to you tube (easy to listen to while doing other things) and checked the forums for specific info. You need a filter since there is a lot of junk out there.
> On you tube, some ladies will rant and go off topic or fuss at their kids. There are reviews on products after only one days use: they love it, hate it a week later & then love it the next week since they finally read the directions and adjusted the product to their curl pattern - should have waited & used the product for some time before putting up a review video. Some of the you tubers just say anything & advocate anything: pre-poo treatment (why?), "biracial hair" (doesn't really matter), one girl added 6 oils to her conditioner for her deep conditioning (overkill) & the stretching of natural curly hair to show & mark length is ridiculous to me.
> 
> I had to step back and decide what I wanted & needed for my curls. I don't want to switch a lot with products, just a few choices for variety. I will not use egg, mayo, honey, beer & olive oil on my hair. I want to be able to easily purchase the products I use. Right now, I'm at a good place with what I use on my hair and I check online sometimes to get styling tips for the upcoming cold weather. There is a lot of good info, but have your filter on.


 
I agree with this entire satement...which is why i like this thread because of its simplicity. Everyone seems to know what they are talking about and are very helpful

but people really use beer in their hair?


----------



## DC-Cutie

gre8dane said:


> Agree! A lot of information - I had to pump the brakes on the information I was seeking. I limited myself to you tube (easy to listen to while doing other things) and checked the forums for specific info. You need a filter since there is a lot of junk out there.
> On you tube, some ladies will rant and go off topic or fuss at their kids. There are reviews on products after only one days use: they love it, hate it a week later & then love it the next week since they finally read the directions and adjusted the product to their curl pattern - should have waited & used the product for some time before putting up a review video. Some of the you tubers just say anything & advocate anything: pre-poo treatment (why?), "biracial hair" (doesn't really matter), one girl added 6 oils to her conditioner for her deep conditioning (overkill) & the stretching of natural curly hair to show & mark length is ridiculous to me.
> 
> I had to step back and decide what I wanted & needed for my curls. I don't want to switch a lot with products, just a few choices for variety. I will not use egg, mayo, honey, beer & olive oil on my hair. I want to be able to easily purchase the products I use. Right now, I'm at a good place with what I use on my hair and I check online sometimes to get styling tips for the upcoming cold weather. There is a lot of good info, but have your filter on.


 
your WHOLE post sums up my feelings.  I keep it simple now, whether worn curly or blown out straight.  I found that my hair doesn't like a whole lot of stuff!



.pursefiend. said:


> but people really use beer in their hair?


 
ummm, yeah.  There's a thread on tPF about it.  I haven't used beer, but I do rinse my hair in apple cider vinegar/water mix and add honey to my deep conditioner..  But no egg, mayo, etc for me..


----------



## Kansashalo

baglady925 said:


> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...45244920_100000495457834_378057_2994434_n.jpg my natural hair is currently loc'd up!


 
OMG I love your locs too! 




MickMick said:


> Done. I cried in the chair. Not because of "the loss", but because I loved the results. I transitioned for six months. I had about two-two and half inches of new growth. After he got done cutting, I have one inch of hair.
> 
> Why didn't I cut it off at the beginning of the summer?
> 
> He used Nexxus Phyto Organics gel. It was soo thick and tacky. I didn't like the way my hair felt, so I washed it and used the EcoStyler gel. Convenient!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experiences, expertise and products....I would have held on to that mess for dear life.


 
Congrats! Enjoy the ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

More olive oil for me....


----------



## MickMick

.pursefiend. said:


> where........are ............the.......PICS?!?!!
> 
> Congrats!!!


 









I have a big face.  LOL!  But I really like it a lot!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

congrats Mic Mic you look nice!

On another note my daughter (she's 6) has been with her NaNa for the last 3 weeks. Well I got a call from her saying that her son asked her to put a kiddie perm in my babies hair for back to school  Thank God she called to check with me first. I would have been very upset if my baby came back home with relaxed hair. I don't play that!


----------



## gre8dane

~Fabulousity~ said:


> congrats Mic Mic you look nice!
> 
> On another note my daughter (she's 6) has been with her NaNa for the last 3 weeks. Well I got a call from her saying that her son asked her to put a kiddie perm in my babies hair for back to school  Thank God she called to check with me first. I would have been very upset if my baby came back home with relaxed hair. I don't play that!


 
*MickMick* - Nice!  Hope you will post updated photos as your hair grows!

*~Fabulousity~* - So good your daughter's NaNa called to ask. A relaxer at 6!!  Too young!  There is nothing "kiddie" about kiddie relaxers.  That's all I used on my hair the past few years - still burned, still made my hair super straight!

Does anyone have a steam hair dryer?  If so, how do you use it & like it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

*gre8dane* - cannot answer your question until you remove Nanny McPhee from your avatar :lolots::lolots:


----------



## gre8dane

OK *DC*   - How's the new avatar?  He's one of my husbands...


----------



## .pursefiend.

MickMick said:


> I have a big face. LOL! But I really like it a lot!


 
absolutely adorable!


----------



## DC-Cutie

gre8dane said:


> OK *DC*  - How's the new avatar? He's one of my husbands...


 
much, much better - THANK YOU!    Now to answer your question:  I have a steamer and use it about 2 times a month.  I LOVE IT!  I can feel the difference in my hair almost immediately afterwards, it's so soft.  I'm at work, so I'll have to get the brand for you.  This one is a tabletop steamer, I recently purchased for my sister  Huetiful Steamer


----------



## .pursefiend.

^everyone has been talking/blogging about that recently! is it good to use with deep conditioning?


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> ^everyone has been talking/blogging about that recently! is it good to use with deep conditioning?


 
Yes, that's what I use it for.  But too much steaming isn't good.  Something about the steam opening the hair shaft too much.  I've been using a steamer since I started my transition, but I have seen it talked about a lot recently w/bloggers.  That's where I found the brand I got for my sister.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i need help. i need suggestions for a good deep conditioner

i'm a month post bc and my hair still feels and looks very dry. i'm frustrated


----------



## DC-Cutie

What are you currently using - poo, condish and styling products?


----------



## .pursefiend.

basically the kinky curly line

shampoo - once a month KC Come Clean
co-wash and leave in - Knot to day

some times i use the curling custard. But i moisturize with shea moisture and seal with jojoba

last month i DC'd overnight using suave shea moisture, honey and jojoba oil. but i think the honey broke my face out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think you might need to DC more - try once a week at least.  The products you're using are good.  Also, I would recommend washing once a week.  When my hair is thirsty I use Aveda Dry Remedy conditioner w/heat for DCing.

Edit: last week I tried doing an oil rinse - WOWZA!!!!  My hair was sooooo soft the whole week and detangling was a breeze.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i was going to DC this weekend. I dont have a dryer so i just leave it in over night (guess i need to invest in one of those too) i just ordered some yes to carrots i've read good things about it.

what's an oil rinse? sorry for the questions...beyond frustrated


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here is the tutorial on oil rinsing:

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=AB0BE229CDEC24E8

I actually left the oil in overnight (because I was lazy).  And I DC all the time without the dryer, sometimes I'll put it in and sit outside - let mother nature do some of the work.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^thanks girl - i'll watch the video when i get home (its blocked here)


----------



## Jahpson

can you guys recommend a good hair dryer?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> can you guys recommend a good hair dryer?


 
sit under or handheld?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

what is DCing


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> what is DCing


 
deep conditioning


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> much, much better - THANK YOU! Now to answer your question: I have a steamer and use it about 2 times a month. I LOVE IT! I can feel the difference in my hair almost immediately afterwards, it's so soft. I'm at work, so I'll have to get the brand for you. This one is a tabletop steamer, I recently purchased for my sister Huetiful Steamer


 
Thank you!  Glad I got an answer!    I'll check out the Huetiful & please don't forget to let me know the brand you have.  Does the steam dryer dry you hair, or take longer to dry or is it primarily for moisture?


----------



## DC-Cutie

gre8dane said:


> Thank you! Glad I got an answer!  I'll check out the Huetiful & please don't forget to let me know the brand you have. Does the steam dryer dry you hair, or take longer to dry or is it primarily for moisture?


 
primarily for moisture.  But when I was researching I saw one that was dual purpose, just fill the resivoir with water for steam or push the switch in the opposite direction for drying.  For the life of me, I can't remember that brand. But I will check mine.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> deep conditioning


 

oh duh! I thought that but wanted to be sure!


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> sit under or handheld?


 
handheld.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here is my steamer: 
http://lclbeauty.com/proddetail.php?prod=PRO-150

and recommendations for handheld dryer:
higher end - T3 Bespoke
lower end - Babyliss Pro Nano

I have both and really like them.  The Babyliss, I use for traveling.


----------



## Jahpson

thanks so much!

Yikes, none of them come with "the comb"


----------



## .pursefiend.

*DC* - can you clear out your inbox please and thank you


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> thanks so much!
> 
> Yikes, none of them come with "the comb"


 
I personally, don't like comb attachments.  I use a paddle or round brush - adds more volume.



.pursefiend. said:


> *DC* - can you clear out your inbox please and thank you


 
sorry...  it's cleared out now!


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> Here is my steamer:
> http://lclbeauty.com/proddetail.php?prod=PRO-150
> 
> and recommendations for handheld dryer:
> higher end - T3 Bespoke
> lower end - Babyliss Pro Nano
> 
> I have both and really like them. The Babyliss, I use for traveling.


 
Thanks *DC*, I was looking at this one!


----------



## DC-Cutie

In need of some natural hair inspiration?  Check this out:  http://lecoil.tumblr.com/archive


----------



## GOALdigger

tyrashow.warnerbros.com/upload/Nicole_CN.jpg


----------



## GOALdigger

could some one hetyrashow.warnerbros.com/upload/Nicole_CN.jpg


----------



## GOALdigger

tyrashow.warnerbros.com/upload/Nicole_CN.jpg


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

How about some help there Goaldigger?

Here you go....


----------



## .pursefiend.

So I finally stopped sitting on my wallet and bought the deva curl trial set. I'm so anxious to try it


----------



## chica1

Ladies -

Can you recommend a good roundbrush?  I saw some at the beauty supply store and the bristles seemed so rough.  Is that a good thing?


----------



## DC-Cutie

chica1 said:


> Ladies -
> 
> Can you recommend a good roundbrush?  I saw some at the beauty supply store and the bristles seemed so rough.  Is that a good thing?



if it's rough to the touch, it's not good.  I have a couple, this one being my favorite: Comare Roundbrush .  It's soft enough to use on wet and dry hair w/out snagging.

Stay away from ones that feel like metal/tin.  Look for those with boar or a boar mix & ones with bulbs on the end.


----------



## chica1

DC-Cutie said:


> if it's rough to the touch, it's not good.  I have a couple, this one being my favorite: Comare Roundbrush .  It's soft enough to use on wet and dry hair w/out snagging.
> 
> Stay away from ones that feel like metal/tin.  Look for those with boar or a boar mix & ones with bulbs on the end.



Thanks for the feedback!  I did see some with the boar mix.  I'll try those!


----------



## chica1

Today, I tried the Devacare No Poo and my scalp and hair love it!  When I was at Sinitia's last week, my scalp was dry right after the wash.  When I went to get my hair set, one of the stylists told me to make sure I have them use dandruff shampoo because my scalp dried out so quickly.  Well, when I use the Mizani for curly types and Devacare I have none of those issues.  My scalp feels so good.  Next time I go to the salon, I'm going to bring my own shampoo and conditioner.

On another note, my mother took the braids out of her hair and I told her about the Kinky curly products per everyone's suggestions and she said it work so well.  Her hair detangled well and she was able to blow-dry it with no problem.  

I love this thread!!


----------



## onegirlcreative

kenseysimone said:


> Yayyyyyy.
> I used to hate my hair when I was in junior high.
> But now I love it.



wow kensey...your hair is gorgeous!! i wish my curls would be perfect like that, but sadly they're not.

here is a pic of mine AFTER i have straightened the ends (yes, only the ends) with a wide barrel curling iron. i will try to post pics of it naturally curly, but because i never wear it that way, it may be a challenge. but i will try to post anyway.

took me a lot of years to embrace my natural curls, which is why i only straighten the ends so it's not just tight curls (which is how it would look). 

right now, my hair is only about 6 or 7 inches below my shoulders, so i'm trying to grow it out longer, which is how i always have it. luckily my hair grows very fast so it shouldn't take long.

i have never put products in my hair other than dyeing my roots (otherwise it would be gray). i don't even dye my entire head, just the roots only. i refuse to put a blowdryer to my hair so i let it dry naturally about 3/4 dry and then i take the wide barrel curling iron to the ends to give it more depth than just curls. this keeps my hair a lot healthier and shinier. when i blowdry my hair, it's so dull looking.


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> So I finally stopped sitting on my wallet and bought the deva curl trial set. I'm so anxious to try it


 
**does the cabbage patch** 



chica1 said:


> Today, I tried the Devacare No Poo and my scalp and hair love it! When I was at Sinitia's last week, my scalp was dry right after the wash. When I went to get my hair set, one of the stylists told me to make sure I have them use dandruff shampoo because my scalp dried out so quickly. Well, when I use the Mizani for curly types and Devacare I have none of those issues. My scalp feels so good. Next time I go to the salon, I'm going to bring my own shampoo and conditioner.
> 
> On another note, my mother took the braids out of her hair and I told her about the Kinky curly products per everyone's suggestions and she said it work so well. Her hair detangled well and she was able to blow-dry it with no problem.
> 
> I love this thread!!


 
I'm happy to hear both product lines worked for you and your mother.  After repeated uses of Deva products, your hair will thank you.  The moisture it puts into my hair is SICK!


----------



## gre8dane

.pursefiend. said:


> So I finally stopped sitting on my wallet and bought the deva curl trial set. I'm so anxious to try it


 
I LOVE the No-Poo and the conditioner!  But I had to give the other two products to my daughter - her hair is very very different than mine and she'll put them to better use.  Plus I'm making her switch her products as well.  The gel in the kit left my hair looking like ramen noodles that you could just break off of my head, real dry & crunchy.

I have a small bottle of the new Carol's Daughter Hair Milk Lite, the Curl Booster, which is supposed to be a lighter version of the original Hair Milk.  The Curl Booster smells very different than the original HM, not the lemongrass scent.  Other than the scent, I do not see a difference in how it works in my hair.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ and to be truthful the deva curl isn't working for me.  and i'm really bummed about it. i get the same results with the gel and i dont really care for the smell of the no-poo and conditioner. i do like how the spray smells but i can't tell if its doing anything. 

is there anything that will create definition without making it hard?


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> ^ and to be truthful the deva curl isn't working for me.  and i'm really bummed about it. i get the same results with the gel and i dont really care for the smell of the no-poo and conditioner. i do like how the spray smells but i can't tell if its doing anything.
> 
> is there anything that will create definition without making it hard?


 
hmmm... your hair gets hard?  I've not experienced that with Deva products.  Are you only using the poo and condish or the Angell?  I didn't care for the Angell, it did leave my hair feeling crunch..


----------



## gre8dane

Oh I love the smell of the Poo & condish!  I used the Angell three times after washing & conditioning.  Once, I also put some jojoba oil on my hair before applying the Angell, but the crunch was too much for me.  I had to go back to the Hair Milk it is!


----------



## .pursefiend.

its the angell making it hard

ever since babyhood. my mom said my hair was really soft and fuzzy like cotton. and after a fresh cowash its like that now. which is why i rely on some kind of gel to clump my curls. and the Angell makes it hard and still look fuzzy


----------



## GOALdigger

WhitleyGilbert said:


> How about some help there Goaldigger?
> 
> Here you go....


 
Thanks Hun I was struggling. I don't know why my links, video, and pic never show up here.

but this is how Iwant my hair cut. I might want it to bit longer I think.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I love that cut goal digger!


----------



## GOALdigger

thanks. I'm just worried about the upkeep and versatility of it. I mean I want to look good for more than just few days. I've never had short hair before relaxed or natural. And I'm concerned about keeping up the back. I'm not a big fan of cleaning up my kitchen.lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like the cut too!  You can get a variation, not have the back as short, still keeping the front a little longer


----------



## .pursefiend.

cute cut!


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> I like the cut too! You can get a variation, not have the back as short, still keeping the front a little longer


 
probably what I'm going to do. Plus I'm going to need to get on my curl defining game. This girl in the picture has a texturizer {sad face}


----------



## nviedprincess

I reallllly like the cut. My hair is frustrating me these days. I was gonna try and let it grow out, but IDK now.  Stretched it's probably like an inch past my collarbone and that's just A LOT of hair. I'm gonna try and tough it out though!! I'm trying to go heat free till winter.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

One of my nieces is a hair dresser and she was asking me if I ever steamed my locs.  I had never heard of doing that before.  Thanks Dc for the addtl info- I may buy that steamer.  My locs are so dry, esp since I recenlty colored my hair.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

oh no- this thread was on page 3.


----------



## .pursefiend.

I was just bout to bump this thread

Has anyone been watching this season's Top Model? Well on of the sisters (the black girls from Texas), I forget which one is I believe natural. And in the previews for next weeks episode is the makeovers. And she was crying - they were giving her a perm. I felt bad for her


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> I was just bout to bump this thread
> 
> Has anyone been watching this season's Top Model? Well on of the sisters (the black girls from Texas), I forget which one is I believe natural. And in the previews for next weeks episode is the makeovers. And she was crying - they were giving her a perm. I felt bad for her


 
that damn Tyra!  Uggghh, that's all I can say...


----------



## .pursefiend.

^right.
she didn't touch YaYa's hair


----------



## envyme

Cause Tyra knew that Yaya was not going to play that!



.pursefiend. said:


> ^right.
> she didn't touch YaYa's hair


----------



## gre8dane

.pursefiend. said:


> I was just bout to bump this thread
> 
> Has anyone been watching this season's Top Model? Well on of the sisters (the black girls from Texas), I forget which one is I believe natural. And in the previews for next weeks episode is the makeovers. *And she was crying - they were giving her a perm. I felt bad for her*


 
No need for that!  I usually roll my eyes at the makeover tears, but if they relax her hair, I can understand.

Anybody have update photos?  I'm having technical difficulties, I need to take pictures to compare.  I feel the growth, but with the curls it doesn't look like it...

ETA: I've been using paper towels to squeeze the excess water from my hair.  Does anyone have the towels & gloves they sell on curlmart.com??


----------



## DC-Cutie

I found a pair of Aquis gloves (very similar, same concept as the curlmart ones) at TJ Maxx for $7


----------



## .pursefiend.

here are some updated pics - 1 day shy of my 2 month anniversary  it's growing

can anyone tell what curl type i have? or is it too early to tell?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

^^^  Your cut is very cute.  Looks 4a/b to me.  

*My updates? * I braided my hair at the start of the month and I plan to keep it braided until October as my protective style. I have some pics. I'll be back with them in a minute.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Wore my hair loose (wash n' go) for a while this summer....











Then I braided it up....











Here it is in a side chignon using good spin pins....





















I've worn my braided hair up mostly, in a chignon or ponytail. It's still too hot for me to enjoy feeling hair on my neck right now.  Ok, those are my updates.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

purse~your hair looks so soft and the cut is really cute!
Whitley~ I love your wash and go, how do you get this look? I want to do this to my daughters hair.


----------



## .pursefiend.

thanks ladies 

whitley - i love the little side bun. how long did it take you to braid?


----------



## .pursefiend.

i tried to slick the sides down and wear a headband...yeahhhh. my sides had a different idea. they just curled back up


----------



## MickMick

Pretty hair Whitley and Purse.  Very nice.

I'm still rockin' the TWA.  I love it!  The most exciting thing is that I was asked to model for a photographer.  All of the women had natural hair of all lengths, textures, and colors.  It was a cross section of women - babies and seniors.  I was a part of the group shoot.  The shoot was yesterday.  The photos are going to be a part of an exhibit.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Thanks ladies.



~Fabulousity~ said:


> purse~your hair looks so soft and the cut is really cute!
> Whitley~ I love your wash and go, how do you get this look? I want to do this to my daughters hair.



I co-washed with Nexxuss Humectress and followed up with a bit of aloe vera gel. Let it airdry. That's it.



.pursefiend. said:


> thanks ladies
> 
> whitley - i love the little side bun. how long did it take you to braid?



Hours lol. I don't know how long exactly, but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> I co-washed with Nexxuss Humectress and followed up with a bit of aloe vera gel. Let it airdry. That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hours lol. I don't know how long exactly, but it wasn't too bad.


 
Thanks! Do you have to saturate your hair with gel to get the curls to hold? Her hair looks like this when wet but when it dries its just a fro.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> i tried to slick the sides down and wear a headband...yeahhhh. my sides had a different idea. they just curled back up


 

Its cute!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Thanks! Do you have to saturate your hair with gel to get the curls to hold? Her hair looks like this when wet but when it dries its just a fro.



No, I don't use that much gel. Leaving some of the conditioner from the cowash helps out with the curls.


----------



## Rockst@r

I found this thread and glad I did. My DD either gets braids or I flatiron her virgin hair. I only flatiron a couple of times per year. Sometimes she wants to wear her hair out. It's super curly. When straight it falls to the middle of her back. What can I use when she wants to wear it out? Oh and it's very dry, which is why I keep it braided and I just oil her scalp.


----------



## Rockst@r

Older pic when she was 3. She's 7 now but showing this so her hair texture is easier to see.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beautiful children...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she's adorable her hair looks like my DD hair which also gets dry very fast!


----------



## Rockst@r

Thanks DC and Fab...Fab, what do you use on your DD's hair?


----------



## luvmy3girls

Rockst@r said:


> Older pic when she was 3. She's 7 now but showing this so her hair texture is easier to see.


 Your daughter is gorgeous


----------



## singsongjones

OMG!!!! I am sooo happy that there are fellow naturals on the site!!!!!! I've been natural for a little over 3 years and loving it!!! I am so happy to see this thread, ladies!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Rockst@r said:


> Thanks DC and Fab...Fab, what do you use on your DD's hair?


 

Nothing special really...I love the organic root stimulator aloe shampoo for her hair and also believe it or not suave detangling kids shampoo makes her hair very soft. I use Pantene R&N as a conditioner. I also like some just for me products, the detangler, and curl activator gel. And good old blue magic coconut hair grease.


----------



## Jahpson

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I've worn my braided hair up mostly, in a chignon or ponytail. It's still too hot for me to enjoy feeling hair on my neck right now.  Ok, those are my updates.




how did you put your hair like this?


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> good old *blue magic* coconut hair grease.


 
this brings back some serious memories - LOL


----------



## Jahpson

.pursefiend. said:


> I was just bout to bump this thread
> 
> Has anyone been watching this season's Top Model? Well on of the sisters (the black girls from Texas), I forget which one is I believe natural. And in the previews for next weeks episode is the makeovers. And she was crying -* they were giving her a perm. I felt bad for her*



oh hell no! me and that stylist would have been beefing.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> this brings back some serious memories - LOL


 

 right! that stuff has been around since forever! I rem my mom used to use the blue or green kind in my hair when I was a kid. I only like the coconut one it smells good and seems to be the only thing that coates her thick dry hair well enough.


----------



## DC-Cutie

see I hated the coconut because I thought the smell would attract bees and flies


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

never thought of that!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Rockst@r said:


> I found this thread and glad I did. My DD either gets braids or I flatiron her virgin hair. I only flatiron a couple of times per year. Sometimes she wants to wear her hair out. It's super curly. When straight it falls to the middle of her back. What can I use when she wants to wear it out? Oh and it's very dry, which is why I keep it braided and I just oil her scalp.



Your daughter and her hair are very cute. Something that helps my hair stay moisturized when wearing it out, is sealing with an oil after I apply my moisturizer. I like to use just a tiny bit of extra virgin olive oil, castor oil, coconut oil, or sweet almond oil to lock in the moisture.



Jahpson said:


> how did you put your hair like this?



I did something similar to this. Except I put it on the side and used goody spin pins to hold it.


----------



## Rockst@r

luvmy3girls said:


> Your daughter is gorgeous



Awww...thank you!

That's my lil mama! I  her so much!


----------



## Rockst@r

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Nothing special really...I love the organic root stimulator aloe shampoo for her hair and also believe it or not suave detangling kids shampoo makes her hair very soft. I use Pantene R&N as a conditioner. I also like some just for me products, the detangler, and curl activator gel. And good old blue magic coconut hair grease.



I've never tried Suave.  I always thought it would dry her hair out.  Ok.  I'll give that a shot!  I used to use Blue Magic too.  My mother raves about Influance so I've been using that lately.  I've used regular Pantene on myself, but I'll try your suggestions and see how her hair turns out.

Thanks!


----------



## Rockst@r

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Your daughter and her hair are very cute. Something that helps my hair stay moisturized when wearing it out, is sealing with an oil after I apply my moisturizer. I like to use just a tiny bit of extra virgin olive oil, castor oil, coconut oil, or sweet almond oil to lock in the moisture.
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Do you use the oil before or after blow drying?  Or do you air dry only?  I braid her hair wet and let it dry sometimes.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Rockst@r said:


> Thanks!  Do you use the oil before or after blow drying?  Or do you air dry only?  I braid her hair wet and let it dry sometimes.


I air dry.


----------



## TGA

Great thread. I'm natural


----------



## meela188

What's good for very very dry hair? I was thinking about buying another batch of Alter ego's cocnut mask but I wonder if there's something that's even more hydrating.


----------



## tycarol

~Fabulousity~ said:


> never thought of that!


 This isn't a replyto your comment, but I love the shoes in your avatar. Who's the designer?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

tycarol said:


> This isn't a replyto your comment, but I love the shoes in your avatar. Who's the designer?


 

Gianmarco Lorenzi!


----------



## TGA

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Gianmarco Lorenzi!



Someone knocked them off. Raven had a pair of the 'inspired' ones on her Wendy Williams appearance.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^really! I didn't know that.


----------



## TGA

~Fabulousity~ said:


> ^^really! I didn't know that.




they are on this site

http://www.fevershoes.com/style/tiff/


Lacks the luster of the original, but for about 90% less. Not bad at all.


----------



## tycarol

Thanks I love them, the originals are by far the best. I wish they'd have them on sale.


----------



## .pursefiend.

almost 3 months natural. considering i was almost Amber Rose'n it - i think i've had quite a bit of growth since July


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

TGA said:


> they are on this site
> 
> http://www.fevershoes.com/style/tiff/
> 
> 
> Lacks the luster of the original, but for about 90% less. Not bad at all.


 

I tracked them down after I read your post. Def a more reasonable price IMO, these may be my bday shoes.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lookn good purse


----------



## .pursefiend.

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Lookn good purse


 
thank ya kindly!


----------



## MickMick

Love your hair pursefiend.  Cute.

I'm seven weeks in.  It's growing.  

I am a huge fan of the Huetiful!


----------



## oxyoxy136

Hey pretty ladies! 

So, *sigh*, I went back to the sulfate shampoos (Currently using Creme of Nature and my hair loves it). It's "mostly" natural, but still has Sodium Laureth Sulfate in it. I really tried to go the all natural route with my hair and did for over a year, but my hair would dry out quicker (even with conditioner + olive oil) than usual and was basically unmanageable by the end of the week. :/ I finally gave up and went back. It's just not meant to be for my hair, I guess.

Has anyone here gone back to shampoos with sulfates, too?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Pretty *pursefiend*


----------



## Iluvbags

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Pretty *pursefiend*


 

Totally off the subject but I saw your username and had to comment.  LOVE it. LOL!  Whitley


----------



## .pursefiend.

Thank you ladies 

sorry *Oxy* - i'm still fairly new so i can't answer your question


----------



## tycarol

I've been reading this forum for the last couple pf days, and I decided to do the big chop 2 days ago. My hair was badly damaged from relaxers and it was breaking off, so it's better to start from scrath. My hair is now the same length as pursefiend, but mine is really dry. So I would appreciate any help & suggestions on products to keep it moisturised and healthy. The shampoo I have at the moment is the Redken Extreme, and I'm using the Keracare Humecto conditioner with the Nexxus Luxxtress. I've also got the Neutrogena triple moisture deep recovery mask. I don't know if these products I'm using are right, but I'd greatly appreciate any feedback, recommendations on what to use so I can have a healthy growth. I really wish I hadn't relaxed my hair now, as when it was natural it was healthy and growing really well


----------



## DC-Cutie

tycarol said:


> I've been reading this forum for the last couple pf days, and I decided to do the big chop 2 days ago. My hair was badly damaged from relaxers and it was breaking off, so it's better to start from scrath. My hair is now the same length as pursefiend, but mine is really dry. So I would appreciate any help & suggestions on products to keep it moisturised and healthy. The shampoo I have at the moment is the Redken Extreme, and I'm using the Keracare Humecto conditioner with the Nexxus Luxxtress. I've also got the Neutrogena triple moisture deep recovery mask. I don't know if these products I'm using are right, but I'd greatly appreciate any feedback, recommendations on what to use so I can have a healthy growth. *I really wish I hadn't relaxed my hair now, as when it was natural it was healthy and growing really well*


 

@ bolded - I think that's the sentiment of many natural ladies.  

The only thing that worked for me and moisture is to add honey to my deep conditioner.  honey is a natural humectant and helps retain moisture.  Then add leave-in condish and seal with an oil.

*Purse* - your hair is lookin' good, girlie


----------



## .pursefiend.

^thank ya my love. I've been meaning to order the jamaican castor oil. I think i will do so today


----------



## tycarol

Thanks DC- Cutie


----------



## Jahpson

has anyone tried the organic root stimulator olive oil moisterizer?


----------



## .pursefiend.

^i tried the deep conditioner pack. i like it


----------



## tycarol

Has anyone tried tried the Philip Kingsley moisture extreme shampoo and conditioner or the elasticizer extreme. I've read good reviews on it, but I don't know, is is good for natural hair? What do you think of this product range?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Iluvbags said:


> Totally off the subject but I saw your username and had to comment.  LOVE it. LOL!  Whitley


haha. Thanks.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> has anyone tried the organic root stimulator olive oil moisterizer?


 

I love practically all their products! This one is good!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*bump*


----------



## .pursefiend.

i had a natural hair milestone last night - i was able to get 3 twists in the front last night  i had a teeny-weeny twist out (just in the front) this morning


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> i had a natural hair milestone last night - i was able to get 3 twists in the front last night  i had a teeny-weeny twist out (just in the front) this morning


 
baby steps....  You hair is gonna look too cute when it's all big and curly, you have a nice curl pattern already


----------



## .pursefiend.

^thank you!!! I hope to have a nice amount of hair by February so I can do something cute for my birthday


----------



## talldrnkofwater

The other day, my co-worker was asking me about my hair.  I told her when I used to put creamy crack in my hair, my scalp would always burn.  It didn't matter if it was at home or by a professional.  She said- "oh, you just needed a kiddie perm"  I had to let her know, that a kiddie perm has the same harmful chemicals.  kiddie perm- i'm still smh at that one.


----------



## singsongjones

Actually, I heard that kiddie perms may be a bit more harsh on your hair because the PH balance is outta whack...it's so funny how people just can't fathom that someone would want to go without a perm! LOL...


----------



## envyme

Anyone suffer from natural guilt?  I was going to get sewed in extensions this past weekend, and then I felt like a sell out... CRAZY. I've had extensions MANY times in the past when I was NOT natural; but now - I feel like if I need a low maintenance style, braids are the only way to go.  I feel like getting braids would be in line with the "natural" experience.  *sigh*  I just don't feel like sitting for 7 hours to get braids done.

Also, it doesn't help that my SO is against extensions.  

Anyway, that was my experience this weekend: backing out of getting a weave I was dying to get because of my "guilt".


----------



## .pursefiend.

^you're not alone...i actually want braids too. especially for the colder months. All i'm able to do are wash and go's. And I HAVE to wet my hair in someway the next day cuz my hair is flat to my head when i take my scarf off. So I feel your "guilt"


----------



## gre8dane

talldrnkofwater said:


> The other day, my co-worker was asking me about my hair. I told her when I used to put creamy crack in my hair, my scalp would always burn. It didn't matter if it was at home or by a professional. She said- "oh, you just needed a kiddie perm"  I had to let her know, that a kiddie perm has the same harmful chemicals. kiddie perm- i'm still smh at that one.


 
Kiddie perms is all I used and they messed my scalp up just like the grown folks version.   



.pursefiend. said:


> ^you're not alone...i actually want braids too. especially for the colder months. All i'm able to do are wash and go's. And I HAVE to wet my hair in someway the next day cuz my hair is flat to my head when i take my scarf off. So I feel your "guilt"


 
Don't feel guilt!!  Aren't the extensions/braids considered "protective styling"??  I would love to get braids until I grow more hair, but I fear how my hair/scalp would react since I have not had braids since I was a little girl.  I'm also limited to wash n go's right now.  I just bought a hair dryer w/ diffuser since the cold weather is coming.  I need to conduct a test twist-out since I'm at MEL (Mid Ear Length) so I have a little to play with.  MEL  - yeah I'm being sarcastic - I don't like the 'stretching' of the hair to show & measure length of naturally curly hair.


----------



## Touch

I dont know if this has been posted but this is officially my favourite sesame street song. i wish this was around when i was kid

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enpFde5rgmw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## DC-Cutie

I feel guity when I blowfry and flatiron...


----------



## .pursefiend.

gre8dane said:


> Kiddie perms is all I used and they messed my scalp up just like the grown folks version.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel guilt!!  Aren't the extensions/braids considered "protective styling"??  I would love to get braids until I grow more hair, but I fear how my hair/scalp would react since I have not had braids since I was a little girl.  I'm also limited to wash n go's right now.  I just bought a hair dryer w/ diffuser since the cold weather is coming.  I need to conduct a test twist-out since I'm at MEL (Mid Ear Length) so I have a little to play with.  MEL  - yeah I'm being sarcastic - I don't like the 'stretching' of the hair to show & measure length of naturally curly hair.



what kinda of dryer did you get?

*DC* - you swear by deva curl - is the dryer and diffuser anygood?

also, does anyone know if Canola Oil is good for our hair?


----------



## gre8dane

^ I got a regular ol' Conair from Walmart.  It folds, has a diffuser & concentrator, & has a retractable cord which will be good for traveling.  So far so good.


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> *DC* - you swear by deva curl - is the dryer and diffuser anygood?


 
I like the diffuser because the hand looking thing lets  you put it closer to your roots for life and volume.  I can't seem to get that with regulr diffuser.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^will that work with my short hair??

thanks gr8dane


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> ^will that work with my short hair??
> 
> thanks gr8dane


 
I think right now, you don't need it.  But once your hair get's longer - go for it.  I have the attachment and use it with my T3


----------



## .pursefiend.

thanks my love!


----------



## .pursefiend.

2 days shy of my 3 month anniversary


----------



## MorenaChula

OMG!  I'm so excited this forum as a thread like this.  My nappiversary is coming up next month....one year of no chemicals!!!  Although I'm not as excited this time around...this is my second time going natural and I plan to stick with it this time.  I've been actually taking the time to research what I'm, doing this time and not just doing it because I stopped going to the salons.


----------



## .pursefiend.

welcome!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Touch said:


> I dont know if this has been posted but this is officially my favourite sesame street song. i wish this was around when i was kid
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enpFde5rgmw&feature=player_embedded


 
I was just going to post this!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

MorenaChula said:


> OMG! I'm so excited this forum as a thread like this. My nappiversary is coming up next month....one year of no chemicals!!! Although I'm not as excited this time around...this is my second time going natural and I plan to stick with it this time. I've been actually taking the time to research what I'm, doing this time and not just doing it because I stopped going to the salons.


 
Welcome!!


----------



## singsongjones

Congratulations on your one year anniversar,*MorenaChula*!!! That's a big milestone!I was so excited to find this thread, too. I've been natural for a little over three years now...stick with it-it's so rewarding.


----------



## juicyincouture

it's been a while so popping in to say heyyy everyone! how are your kinks and curls treating ya? i've been wearing wash & go's alooottt lately w just water and conditioner but it's too cold to walk out with a wet head so i rock beanies  here is pics:









woo lawd i look homely!

and here is my combed out into a kinkier look:





happy fall !


----------



## .pursefiend.

^your pics wont show


----------



## oxyoxy136

I see* juicyincouture*'s pics.


----------



## juicyincouture

.pursefiend. said:


> 2 days shy of my 3 month anniversary



dang your hair is pretty!


----------



## juicyincouture

.pursefiend. said:


> ^your pics wont show


it's fixed


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Touch said:


> I dont know if this has been posted but this is officially my favourite sesame street song. i wish this was around when i was kid
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enpFde5rgmw&feature=player_embedded


 

I love this!


----------



## gre8dane

Love the photos* juicyincouture*!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

You and your hair look very cool *juicyincouture*!

Congrats on 1 year *MorenaChula*.


----------



## .pursefiend.

juicyincouture said:


> dang your hair is pretty!


 
thank you!!!

yours is too...love the color



juicyincouture said:


> it's fixed


 
i see them now


----------



## juicyincouture

thanksss @gre8dane @whitley & @pursefiend


----------



## Kansashalo

I *love* your hair color juicyincouture!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Any suggestions on something to keep my sons hair from being so dry and to define his curls? It's only cute after I wash it then it mats up in the back. Lol I'm not cutting his hair untill dh comes back from Afghanistan. I don't think I ever want to cut it now that i think about it 







Excuse his face he was eating Mac and cheese lol!


----------



## Jahpson

omg so cute


----------



## beantownSugar

ilovefashion87 said:


> Any suggestions on something to keep my sons hair from being so dry and to define his curls? It's only cute after I wash it then it mats up in the back. Lol I'm not cutting his hair untill dh comes back from Afghanistan. I don't think I ever want to cut it now that i think about it



Have you tried the Kinky-Curly product line?  My sister swears by them and her hair looks great and the curl is defined & all that jazz


----------



## juicyincouture

I think kinky curly and any other type of gel isn't good for winter since it's cold and low climate makes curly hair crunchy. That said we have to make sure we are constantly moisturizing so I suggest to define his curls use a leave in conditioner after he is out the shower. It defines curls just as much as a gel only it leaves hair soft  I have been doing this lately and ditched my gels this season. Hope I was of some help.

thanks @kansashalo !!! xoxo

happy halloween weekend everybody!


----------



## ilovefashion87

thank you i will try leave in  conditioner


----------



## nviedprincess

I like redken butter treat.  You can rinse it out, but you can also use it as a leave-in.


----------



## .pursefiend.

today's hair - going into my 4th month. I'm able to to slick it back with a headband or scarf

Also, I'm shedding when I co-wash...what could that mean? and how do i fix it?


----------



## nviedprincess

odorless garlic pills stop shedding. I got some from GNC.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^thanks. is that like a vitamin


----------



## nviedprincess

I think it's marketed as such. It's more akin to like a fish oil supplement though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looks cute - Purse 

for shedding, I cut back on how often I co-washed.  It helped.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^thanks ladies...I'll try both. I usually co-wash every other day. but lately its been like every 2 or 3 days. i just noticed it this morning


----------



## DC-Cutie

in addition to the garlic pills, I also deep condition w/this sometimes: Alter Ego Garlic Treatment


----------



## GOALdigger

Update:

I cut my hair. My hair was as big as my avatar. I wanted a change and recently picked up a obbession with short curly hair.

So I made a appointment with an "experienced" natural hair stylist. She cut my hair with scissor. It was horrible and had to go to the barber shop to get it lined up and even. SMH

Then I looked all manly so I did the worst. To get a curl pattern I put in a texturizer. 

I'm semi conflicted cause I so gun ho natural hair. But I semi like the curl pattern soft and beautiful gave me.

Plus, Im really loving my short cut. But sometime i see a cute  natural hairstyle and I think to myself ooh I should do that then I remember that all my hair is gone.

I dont' think everyone should be natural if you like the lye do you. But I guess I miss the connect to nappy headed sisteren. lol


----------



## juicyincouture

Shedding is normal we all lose 100 hairs a day. If it's waaaaayyy too much though like huge clumps maybe you should co-wash every other day?

@goaldigger nooooo :'( 

I want to try a roller set I just don't want to end up looking like shirley temple.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*goaldigger* - I'm sorry to hear about your misfortune with the stylist.  Well the bright side - it's hair, it will grow back.


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> *goaldigger* - I'm sorry to hear about your misfortune with the stylist. *Well the bright side - it's hair, it will grow back*.


 
yea. Once i cut it I really noticed how many people looked up to me and fro. I guess to get my hair was a goal for some. I think that "hurt" the most.

Like u disappointing people u doing even know.lol


----------



## gre8dane

*pursefiend* - loving the update-photos.  Here are mine, 1st is one I posted in June/July, the others are from last week.  My top is relaxed so I marked where the 'real curls' begin.

Summer:







Now:





http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1244051&stc=1&d=1289147378


----------



## Kansashalo

@ Goaldigger - It sounds like your case was mostly driven by a bad stylist in which case, you did what you needed to do in order to look nice.  I think people will understand that. As DC said - don't fret - its hair so it will grow back again. 

Love your style gre8dane!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

gre8dane- i love your curls.
Heres a pic of my locs after my curls drop.  I have pipe cleaners in my head right now, i'll take a pic tomorrow.  I use pipe cleaners to curl my hair.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i'm sorry to hear about your hair *Goaldigger*...but like everyone says it'll grow back 

whoa *Gr8tdane* - your curls are awesome. What products do you use 

*Talldrnkofwater* - your locks are long...i can't wait to see them curly


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ Ill post the pic tmrw.  they are past my bra strap.  I want my hair to grow to my waist but it's not working.  lol.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I went to a friends 30th bday celebration on Saturday she is natural and has been since i've known her for the last 11 years. Lots of the women at the party were natural too, I saw so many beautiful afros and twists I thought about you ladies.


----------



## juicyincouture

I saw a girl with 4b hair down to her booty the other day. She told me she has been growing it for a few years, how inspiring!


----------



## juicyincouture

cutesey! how long are you trying to go for your locs? I say the floor! 


talldrnkofwater said:


> gre8dane- i love your curls.
> Heres a pic of my locs after my curls drop.  I have pipe cleaners in my head right now, i'll take a pic tomorrow.  I use pipe cleaners to curl my hair.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

its passed my bra strap...i want them to my waist but my hairs not coorperating.  lol

here's my pic of my hair curled


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> today's hair - going into my 4th month. I'm able to to slick it back with a headband or scarf
> 
> Also, I'm shedding when I co-wash...what could that mean? and how do i fix it?


 

really really cute! gimmie that scarf


----------



## gre8dane

Thanks everyone.  I'm REALLY looking forward to some growth.  I'm tired of the curls mashed up against my head every morning! 

*talldrnkofwater* - beautiful locs!  I have a friend who is considering going natural and she mentioned locs.  I showed her your picture the other day and she told me she's been on the internet 'researching' & checking out the versatility of having locs.

*pursefiend* - I use Kinky Curly, the Knot Today & the Curling Custard.  LOVE it.  A little goes a long way.


----------



## GOALdigger

gre8dane said:


> *pursefiend* - loving the update-photos. Here are mine, 1st is one I posted in June/July, the others are from last week. My top is relaxed so I marked where the 'real curls' begin.
> 
> Summer:
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1244051&stc=1&d=1289147378


 
See Your hair texture was the look I was going for. I love it.


----------



## luvmy3girls

gre8dane said:


> *pursefiend* - loving the update-photos. Here are mine, 1st is one I posted in June/July, the others are from last week. My top is relaxed so I marked where the 'real curls' begin.
> 
> Summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1244051&stc=1&d=1289147378


 so cute!


----------



## luvmy3girls

anyone know of any salons in Los Angeles or Orange County area that are good with mixed hair? My daughters have long mixed hair, and I'm having a hard time finding someone that knows how to cut curly hair. Thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ do a search on Yelp for salons that specialize in "deva" or "deva cut".

CurlMart
ALL DEVACURL PRODUCTS ARE 20% OFF! USE COUPON CODE DEVA20. 
Expires Nov. 18th.


----------



## luvmy3girls

ok..thanks


----------



## envyme

Ooooh my sisters, I am loving Aveda's Be Curly line.  I am in love.


----------



## Kansashalo

talldrnkofwater said:


> gre8dane- i love your curls.
> Heres a pic of my locs after my curls drop.  I have pipe cleaners in my head right now, i'll take a pic tomorrow.  I use pipe cleaners to curl my hair.



Your locs = 



~Fabulousity~ said:


> I went to a friends 30th bday celebration on Saturday she is natural and has been since i've known her for the last 11 years. Lots of the women at the party were natural too, I saw so many beautiful afros and twists I thought about you ladies.



Something hit me the other day - I've noticed that the black person in the majority of tv commercials has natural hair as well.  



envyme said:


> Ooooh my sisters, I am loving Aveda's Be Curly line.  I am in love.


I've heard great things about Be Curly too so glad to hear that your experience is the same.  I go to an Aveda concept salon for my hair color so I may pick up a Be Curly product to try - any recommendations?


----------



## envyme

I bought the conditioner, and I am loving it.  I want to purchase the Curl Enhancer, but I'm going to wait...  I have so many damn products.

We should do some sort of product exchange here lol.  Cause I know we all have products that were our HG the first week, but now, not so much.



Kansashalo said:


> Your locs =
> 
> 
> 
> Something hit me the other day - I've noticed that the black person in the majority of tv commercials has natural hair as well.
> 
> 
> I've heard great things about Be Curly too so glad to hear that your experience is the same.  I go to an Aveda concept salon for my hair color so I may pick up a Be Curly product to try - any recommendations?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

gre8dane said:


> Thanks everyone.  I'm REALLY looking forward to some growth.  I'm tired of the curls mashed up against my head every morning!
> 
> *talldrnkofwater* - beautiful locs!  I have a friend who is considering going natural and she mentioned locs.  I showed her your picture the other day and she told me she's been on the internet 'researching' & checking out the versatility of having locs.
> 
> *pursefiend* - I use Kinky Curly, the Knot Today & the Curling Custard.  LOVE it.  A little goes a long way.



gre8dane- she should look into it- I am also a member of nappturality and cruise the loc forum.  Theres a lot of info there.


----------



## DC-Cutie

envyme said:


> I bought the conditioner, and I am loving it.  I want to purchase the Curl Enhancer, but I'm going to wait...  I have so many damn products.
> 
> We should do some sort of product exchange here lol.  Cause I know we all have products that were our HG the first week, but now, not so much.



we could start our own little exchange.  I mostly throw out or return items that don't work for me...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

thanks Kansashalo- I'm trying to put moisture into my hair.  I've always had dry skin and hair.  Thats the one thing that I hate about my locs/hair right now.


----------



## .pursefiend.

yesterday was my 4 month anniversary  this pic was taken this morning

my hair is naturally _almost_ black...i want some color. but i think i'll wait till next year ...oh and the top of my hair still wont curl on its own. so i finger coil so i'll have one uniform look


----------



## gre8dane

Look at those curls!!  Just think of what your hair will look like in one year!  I have an area that will curl, it's like a cottony area.  I use very little Kinky Curly curling custard, but I put extra on that are to get some curls/coils for a uniform look.


----------



## FarrahFace

I have found *inhales deeply* my peoples. 

Hello everyone *waves* I'm Farrah and I'm 17 months into my transition. BC scheduled for my 30mumbleth B-Day, summer of Oh-11 (if God is willing and the combs don't break).


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ Welcome FarrahFace!


----------



## .pursefiend.

gre8dane said:


> Look at those curls!! Just think of what your hair will look like in one year! I have an area that will curl, it's like a *cottony area*. I use very little Kinky Curly curling custard, but I put extra on that are to get some curls/coils for a uniform look.


 
this is my crown area. very soft...no curl



FarrahFace said:


> I have found *inhales deeply* my peoples.
> 
> Hello everyone *waves* I'm Farrah and I'm 17 months into my transition. BC scheduled for my 30mumbleth B-Day, summer of Oh-11 (if God is willing and the combs don't break).


 
welcome!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

FarrahFace said:


> *I have found *inhales deeply* my peoples.
> *
> Hello everyone *waves* I'm Farrah and I'm 17 months into my transition. BC scheduled for my 30mumbleth B-Day, summer of Oh-11 (if God is willing and the combs don't break).



this made me giggle....  

Welcome

*Purse* - you know you're making me wanna shave my mane, your curls are so cute!!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

^and my head is so cold  I would like to see you with short hair though


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> ^and my head is so cold  I would like to see you with short hair though



I'd like to see me with short hair too, but I'm a scary cat - LOL....


----------



## FullyLoaded

I will have to read this thread from beginning to end. I stopped perming my hair years ago because it never stayed straight for long. I went from cutting it short (as in 15 year old going to the barber shop, and even then some of them refused to cut my hair) to just keeping it braided.

The braids worked, but my hair grew constantly, and I hate having to deal with hair, so I'd just cut it off before getting it braided again. Yes, I'm a wierdo I know. A few years ago I had moved to a city that had no African braiders, so I just wore wigs. I'm so tired of this crap now, I'm ready to join the ranks of natural sisters. I guess it's always been in me, but in my mind, my option was to keep it low (tired of that) or wear a 70s fro (no).

So now I have explored my options and I'm doing my research so I can wear my hair freely. I love seeing all the hairstyles, and they way other women let their personality show.


----------



## FarrahFace

Thanks for the welcomes ladies!


----------



## juicyincouture

don't take offense to this, but what is mixed hair? lol. there are people who are black for generations back with wavy hair and people who are biracial with straight up kinks like lenny kravitz (:


----------



## DC-Cutie

usually when people say 'mixed hair' it means bi-racial.  But it's kinda meaningless, because people used to ask me if I was mixed by the texture of my natural hair.  I'd say "Yes, I'm mixed with black and blacker"....

I have seen bi-racial people with Kunta Kenta naps to pin straight hair..


----------



## oxyoxy136

Like DC-Cutie said, it's usually to define bi-racial people but usually "mixed hair" falls into the realm of curly to kinky hair that hairstylists are afraid of.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i think i'm getting senegalese for the winter. probably next month and wear them till february or march


----------



## gre8dane

juicyincouture said:


> don't take offense to this, but what is mixed hair? lol. there are people who are black for generations back with wavy hair and people who are biracial with straight up kinks like lenny kravitz (:


 


DC-Cutie said:


> usually when people say 'mixed hair' it means bi-racial. But *it's kinda meaningless*, because people used to ask me if I was mixed by the texture of my natural hair. I'd say "Yes, I'm mixed with black and blacker"....
> 
> I have seen bi-racial people with Kunta Kenta naps to pin straight hair..


 
Unless someone asks me a "What to do with my mixed child's hair" question, I can't entertain deep hair-talks with those that believe in "mixed hair/bi-racial hair" or, another one, "black hair does not or can't  grow". 

Here is Thandie Newton (mixed with black/white) who is married to a white man - check out their gorgeous daughters' "mixed" hair.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ her kids are adorable


----------



## DC-Cutie

and another example of 'mixed hair'.  Victoria Rowell's daughter (biological)


----------



## mistyknightwin

OMG, waves to all the beautiful Natural Ladies!!

I'm now natural and loving it!!! I love how thick and strong my hair is now...I primarily wear press and curls, I only wear my hair naturally kinky when I wash  & air dry after my treatments...


http://i56.tinypic.com/2ec0ivb.jpg
After wash

http://i52.tinypic.com/1z2lh6t.jpg
http://i54.tinypic.com/34zdjxl.jpg
After press and curl


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hey Misty **waving all hard and whatnot**  Love your hair, it looks so shiny and healthy!


----------



## juicyincouture

I know I know guys lol it's just strange to say bc there are a ton of mixed people with type 4 hair. Look at Zoe Kravitz hair man that stuff is kinky with a capital K....and how about Bob Marley he was biracial with super kinks. Look at Eritreans they are straight up black from the motherland with long wavy to straight hair. Not trying to be rude just making a point here


----------



## mistyknightwin

DC-Cutie said:


> Hey Misty **waving all hard and whatnot** Love your hair, it looks so shiny and healthy!


 Hey Stranger, I was just thinking about you, wondering how things were...hope all is well 

And thank you!


----------



## gre8dane

mistyknightwin said:


> OMG, waves to all the beautiful Natural Ladies!!
> 
> I'm now natural and loving it!!! *I love how thick and strong my hair is now*...I primarily wear press and curls, I only wear my hair naturally kinky when I wash & air dry after my treatments...


 
Your hair is absolutely gorgeous!  I agree - I love how my hair feels without the relaxer!



juicyincouture said:


> I know I know guys lol* it's just strange to say* bc there are a ton of mixed people with type 4 hair. Look at Zoe Kravitz hair man that stuff is kinky with a capital K....and how about Bob Marley he was biracial with super kinks. Look at Eritreans they are straight up black from the motherland with long wavy to straight hair. Not trying to be rude just making a point here


 
Yeah, but people don't really know, unfortunately.  I've always been surrounded by women that relax at the first sight of new growth.  Not many women know what their natural hair looks like and I don't see it much unless it is a child or I go closer to or into the city.  So the assumptions about "mixed, bi-racial & good" hair continue.

I have to get a picture of a friend of mine, she is chocolate brown and has beautiful hair.  When she does a wash n go, she has gorgeous luscious spirals & coils.  I tell her there are women getting serious weaves that look like her natural hair!  And there is no mixed-ness in her family, at least not since greatx2/greatx3-grandparents.

Here's another - Halle & Nahla with their "mixed" hair


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks so much, it's been a long road!


----------



## Kansashalo

mistyknightwin said:


> OMG, waves to all the beautiful Natural Ladies!!
> 
> I'm now natural and loving it!!! I love how thick and strong my hair is now...I primarily wear press and curls, I only wear my hair naturally kinky when I wash  & air dry after my treatments...
> 
> 
> http://i56.tinypic.com/2ec0ivb.jpg
> After wash
> 
> http://i52.tinypic.com/1z2lh6t.jpg
> http://i54.tinypic.com/34zdjxl.jpg
> After press and curl



Awesome hair! It does look very healthy!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks! It has a natural shine to it that I just love....


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ your hair is beautiful Misty.

I'm ordering something from oyin tonight - or at midnight for black friday.  20% off using code: blackfriday

*Black Friday and Cyber Monday
*
Tis the season for Holiday discounts! Using the coupons below, you can  receive 20% off on Black Friday and Cyber Monday. Coupons cannot be  combined or used on any other dates. You MUST use these coupons at  checkout. Not sure what to choose?
*Black Friday, November 26, 2010*
20% off full-sized, individual oyin products online! this does not  include the sample sizes, which will be on sale cyber monday! (midnight  to midnight eastern time, coupon expires saturday 11/27) enter code *blackfriday* at checkout! *At our Flagship Store
 Saturday, November 27, 2010
2103 N. Charles St, Baltimore, MD 21218
*
 20% off all full-sized, individual oyin products! stock up on all of your favorite products, including 32 oz. honey hemp conditioner, burnt sugar and shine and define!  
*At our Flagship Store
 Sunday, November 28, 2010
2103 N. Charles St, Baltimore, MD 21218
*20% off our new gift sets, minis, exittheapple tees and books! our store will be open 1-5pm today!   
*Cyber Monday, November 29, 2010 *
20%  off our new gift sets,  travel/sample sized products, exittheapple tees and books online! this  does not include individual full-sized products. enter code *cybermonday* at checkout!    *bookmark to*


----------



## chica1

Hi Ladies -

What would you recommend for breakage around the edges?  Is there a good product out there?  I think the breakage is from the hot dryers at the Dominican salons.

I like the idea of the product exchange. I just gave away my MIss Jessie's curly pudding b/c I hated it.

Thanks!


----------



## FarrahFace

^^^Maybe you need a protein treatment? Beat an egg, apply it to your dry  hair and let it harden. Rinse with the coldest water you can stand, then wash and do a moisturizing DC.

I'm torn, it's a beautiful day, but I really wanna steam my hair while I have the house to myself. Go out for a drive or steam my hair?


----------



## GOALdigger

I am determined to have a cute short Natural cut, before the end of next year. I think Im going to get braids for a few months to give my hair a rest and keep my hands out of it until I get about 4 to 5 inches of new growth.  Cause if my hair stays loose god know what I'll do.

Thanks to my natural journey I have more knowledge to grow healthier hair than before.

I hate this texturizer I shouldn't have done it.  I'm off the "crack" for good no relapse. I promise.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^is it really that bad?


----------



## GOALdigger

.pursefiend. said:


> ^is it really that bad?


 
Yea. Its over processed and i just can't really do anything with it. Kinky curly helps but it dries out my hair. ugh..


----------



## FarrahFace

Saw this at Sally BS today and the words Ultra Hydration called out to me and it smells heavenly so of course I had to get it. lol 

My hair is not holding moisture now that it has gotten cold so I think I'm gonna start steaming 2x a week.


----------



## oxyoxy136

Back to normal after having my hair straight for close to two weeks. I've really missed my curls...


----------



## .pursefiend.

i asked for a steamer for christmas. hope santa brings it


----------



## .pursefiend.

anybody wanna take a guess at what type curls i have? (just wondering)


----------



## DC-Cutie

looks 3b/4a ish.  You can better tell after the scab hair has grown out...


----------



## .pursefiend.

^thanks sugar plum. the scab hair blows me...has a mind of its own


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> Your locs =
> 
> 
> 
> Something hit me the other day - *I've noticed that the black person in the majority of tv commercials has natural hair as well. *
> 
> 
> I've heard great things about Be Curly too so glad to hear that your experience is the same. I go to an Aveda concept salon for my hair color so I may pick up a Be Curly product to try - any recommendations?


 

Yep I noticed that long time ago!


----------



## CoachIzDrugz

Heyy natural and soon to be natural ladies!

Glad i came across this thread! 

I'm natural..just made my third year in september, been relaxer free for 4 years. I transitioned for about 20months. I haven't put heat on my hair since '06  before i decided to transition. My hair is to my neck when curly, shoulder length on a good day l0l. When pulled straight my longest layers are a bit past my waist i think..

Any questions anyone has about natural hair, feel free to ask! I've been in the haircare game a while l0l so i'm willing to help when i can.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Welcome!


----------



## KRISDEE

chica1 said:


> Hi Ladies -
> 
> What would you recommend for breakage around the edges? Is there a good product out there? I think the *breakage is from the hot dryers at the Dominican salons.*
> 
> I like the idea of the product exchange. I just gave away my MIss Jessie's curly pudding b/c I hated it.
> 
> Thanks!


 

I pray you stopped going!!!

my edges are just growing back fromtheir damage and being as though I am natural my edges are like little curly bushesI began goign to a stylist that catered to natural hair and she advised that I should use coconut oil on my edges but just massaging it in often and thus far it has worked

now my hair not only started to break on the edges but also in the middle...I had pieces that would would stick up and almost look like frizz

I say try some oil and maybe an Aphogee treatment.


----------



## oxyoxy136

Does anyone have a remedy for dry edges? It's been pretty cold up here in North Texas and the weather has been doing some damage to my hair, and though there isn't any breakage, my edges have been really, really dry. I even put olive oil on them and it isn't helping much...


----------



## .pursefiend.

^castor oil??


----------



## TheDivineWithin

Ladies with locs - what do you for fuzz/frizz? Are there any products aimed at combatting the frizz? I tried something by Aveda and it was a joke, so I'm on the market for something else.


----------



## CoachIzDrugz

oxyoxy136 said:


> Does anyone have a remedy for dry edges? It's been pretty cold up here in North Texas and the weather has been doing some damage to my hair, and though there isn't any breakage, my edges have been really, really dry. I even put olive oil on them and it isn't helping much...



I find what helps me with dry edges is spritzing them with water and using a creamy moisturizer..sometimes i just use a moisturizing conditioner and then i like to seal in the moisture with a butter/cream/pomade/pudding. I jus started using mango butter and so far i like it..i also have the karen's body beautiful hair cream, and if i use a pomade i have oyin's burnt sugar one.


----------



## gre8dane

Article from The Root about going natural - discusses traction alopecia as the reason for a reporter to go natural:

http://www.theroot.com/views/traction-alopecia-enough-make-you-go-natural

Link which discusses reporter Rochelle Ritchie going natural:

http://www.theroot.com/blogs/diversity/reporter-goes-natural-during-sweeps-ratings-go

Link to the stations article:

http://www.wptv.com/dpp/news/local_news/special_reports/Special-Report:-Going-Natural


----------



## KRISDEE

TheDivineWithin said:


> Ladies with locs - what do you for fuzz/frizz? Are there any products aimed at combatting the frizz? I tried something by Aveda and it was a joke, so I'm on the market for something else.


 

Moroccan oil cures my frizz on my couple day old twists I guess it  wouldn't hurt to try it on your locs as well...


----------



## Jahpson

coconut oil has done wonders to my hair! No more damage, no more stinky "hair needs serious washing" smell, no more dryness..I love it!

only time I need to wash my hair really is when I want it to look fresh


----------



## gre8dane

^ I LOVE coconut oil!  I tried it for my hair & as a lotion, it was great but I have a mental issue - I can't have that wonderful scent in my bathroom.  I can't handle the 'kitchen' scents & items in my bathroom.  I only cook with coconut, olive & grapeseed oil, I use honey in my tea & I leave the eggs for cooking.  The good thing is that I know I can always get hair products if I'm in a crunch while traveling overseas!


----------



## chances88

Hey everybody! I've been natural for 10 years maybe more. Here is a pic of my hair kinda air dried with some finger twisting and  random two strand twists to give it some shape.   Not a great pic but you can kinda see my hair. My hair is very soft but thick. Not sure of my hair type. I plan on coloring it soon then I will take another pic. I wear it straight sometimes in the winter.

I like both coconut oil and shea butter. I'm a product junkie so I'm often looking for the next best thing. I recently made my own hair butter mixture with shea butter, coconut oil, jojoba oil and almond oil, which I'm loving and also turned it into a body scrub by adding raw sugar!


----------



## KRISDEE

I am in love with the Carol's daughter hair milk curl definer...its great for twist/braid out and to revive your curls after a couple days


----------



## GOALdigger

I just wish I could find a product line that works for me so I could just stick with it.  Im so tired of trying out these other  products. 

On my christmas wish list I want the HUEITFUL steamer. The reviews make it seem like a GOD sent.


----------



## Kansashalo

CoachIzDrugz said:


> I find what helps me with dry edges is spritzing them with water and using a creamy moisturizer..sometimes i just use a moisturizing conditioner and then i like to seal in the moisture with a butter/cream/pomade/pudding. I jus started using mango butter and so far i like it..i also have the karen's body beautiful hair cream, and if i use a pomade i have oyin's burnt sugar one.



This is what I do for my edges too.  I lightly wet them with water and put Carol's Daughter Mimosa Honey on the edges.  If my hair is straight, I'll tie it down for a few minutes just to make sure it blends in with the flatironed hair.




gre8dane said:


> ^ I LOVE coconut oil!  I tried it for my hair & as a lotion, it was great but I have a mental issue - I can't have that wonderful scent in my bathroom.  I can't handle the 'kitchen' scents & items in my bathroom.  I only cook with coconut, olive & grapeseed oil, I use honey in my tea & I leave the eggs for cooking.  The good thing is that I know I can always get hair products if I'm in a crunch while traveling overseas!



You're not the only one - I can't tolerate food scents in the bathroom either.:wondering


----------



## FarrahFace

Y'all killin me with that 'no food smells in the bathroom' thing. I had no idea so many people didn't like that. lol Only thing I do to my hair in the bathroom is CW or rinse out my deep con.

I'm thinking about coloring my hair. I haven't done it in years, but I'm seeing more silver up there these days. I read somewhere that taking high doses of zinc (I think) can help reverse graying, so I might start taking that and just do a semi-permanent color. Hopefully by the time the color fades, the zinc will have started working. Hopefully. :wondering


----------



## pquiles

.pursefiend. said:


> I was just bout to bump this thread
> 
> Has anyone been watching this season's Top Model? Well on of the sisters (the black girls from Texas), I forget which one is I believe natural. And in the previews for next weeks episode is the makeovers. And she was crying - they were giving her a perm. I felt bad for her


 
^^^  I find that show so very contradictory.  Tyra speaks out of both sides of her face
-- On one hand she's saying that young women should love themselves the way they are and push forth their natural beauty... and at the same time, she yells at girls when they don't want to change into what "she" thinks they should look like.


----------



## .pursefiend.

so i'm reading on the Curly Nikki forum

has anyone ever used _Miconazole Nitrate_ (the same stuff in monistat) to grow their hair?

(i'm not sure if i can post the link over here)


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> so i'm reading on the Curly Nikki forum
> 
> has anyone ever used _Miconazole Nitrate_ (the same stuff in monistat) to grow their hair?
> 
> (i'm not sure if i can post the link over here)



Cooch cream for hair growth?  It's not that serious folks.... moving right along...


----------



## DC-Cutie

pquiles said:


> ^^^  I find that show so very contradictory.  Tyra speaks out of both sides of her face
> -- On one hand she's saying that young women should love themselves the way they are and push forth their natural beauty... and at the same time, she yells at girls when they don't want to change into what "she" thinks they should look like.



I can't take Tyra seriously....  I really can't.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i was just wondering


----------



## GOALdigger

Need advice

Will be getting braids in 2011 for the first time.

Going to get senalse twists

Advice on how to moisturize my hair and condition

How to wash

keep them fresh

and what type of human hair for big head people and how many packs

love yall


----------



## .pursefiend.

^i know the place i went to wont do senegalese with human hair. (but i'm not sure if thats the case with all place)

i had the braid spray to combat the itching. when they loosened up...i co-washed with hello hydration and i kept my scalp oiled with EVOO. thats all i did


----------



## .pursefiend.

does anyone on here henna?


----------



## GOALdigger

.pursefiend. said:


> does anyone on here henna?


 

I tried it. I used curlynikki as a reference tool.


----------



## Jahpson

so amber rose recommended raw african shea butter for her skin (off topic to hair, but then again skin and nails go hand and hand) has anyone purchased raw african shea butter?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> so amber rose recommended raw african shea butter for her skin (off topic to hair, but then again skin and nails go hand and hand) has anyone purchased raw african shea butter?


 
I use shea butter from Coastal Scents (http://www.coastalscents.com/cfwebstore/index.cfm/category/78/butters--soaps.cfm)

Tried once to use the kind that comes in a tub from a Ghanian shop, but I didn't like how it looked, smelled, etc...


----------



## .pursefiend.

GOALdigger said:


> I tried it. I used curlynikki as a reference tool.


 

what are your thoughts?

*Japh*, I like shea for my skin but my hair hates it. my friend made me a mix...and i believe she got hers off of butters-n-bars


----------



## DC-Cutie

I used to henna often.  Only stopped because I got lazy, but thinking about starting over.  I used a very simple mix: water, henna and a squirt of oil to combat the dryness

Some people use so much stuff in their mix.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^i was reading that. yogurt, green tea...etc etc. i was like is all that necessary. Did your hair color change?


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> ^i was reading that. yogurt, green tea...etc etc. i was like is all that necessary. Did your hair color change?


 
the henna added subtle color, which I liked.  Not bright red, like some people get.

I really like the way my hair felt - very soft and strong!  Sometimes, I alternated and did Cassia treatments (commonly known as henna without color - oxymoron).  The same benefits as henn, but no color is deposited


----------



## .pursefiend.

that was my next question! ok i wanna henna instead, because i want the color. coupled with the soft strong hair. i'm excited


----------



## FarrahFace

Has there ever been a NK&LII or BrownGirl version of the TPF Beauty Box?


----------



## GOALdigger

probably has but we can always create another one. Hmmm what's a cute name?


----------



## GOALdigger

28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ldqmz8GpMp1qdlq0ao1_500.jpg


----------



## FarrahFace

GOALdigger said:


> probably has but we can always create another one. *Hmmm what's a cute name?*


Now that I do not know. I'm new here so I don't know the climate. I wouldn't want anyone to think we were being intentionally/overtly exclusionary....KWIM? :wondering


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

DC-Cutie said:


> Cooch cream for hair growth?  It's not that serious folks.... moving right along...



I remember when this was a major trend that started on lhcf. I just smh at them. lol

Hi ladies! *waves* It's been a while.


----------



## GOALdigger

FarrahFace said:


> Now that I do not know. I'm new here so I don't know the climate. I wouldn't want anyone to think we were being intentionally/overtly exclusionary....KWIM? :wondering


 
Yea excatly.


----------



## gre8dane

Jahpson said:


> so amber rose recommended* raw african shea butter for her skin* (off topic to hair, but then again skin and nails go hand and hand) *has anyone purchased raw african shea butter*?


 
I usually stick to shea butter for my skin, but right now I have other stuff I need to use.  I usually get the raw shea butter, split it into other containers, melt it down & add jojoba or whatever oil so that the shea butter is softer & easy to spread.  Lasts a LONG time.  I definitely don't use it for my hair.

http://sheabutterhut.com/index.html


----------



## FullyLoaded

GOALdigger said:


> 28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ldqmz8GpMp1qdlq0ao1_500.jpg


 
Beautiful!

I was able to get my little one on board with the natural beauty care and she is so excited. 

After reading quite a few blogs- I have a super list of products to try. Most of them have to be ordered, and I didn't want to wait- so I went with the Shea Moisture line from Target. I only shampoo her hair once in a while, and I use the Herbal Essence Hello Hydration for that. I alternate HEHH and Suave Almond & Shea Butter for wash out conditioning. 

The Suave is freaking awesome- I had no idea it was that good with a price like that. I need to stock up because I've been seeing that some people have a hard time getting that one.

Her hair has been feeling so soft these days. About half of it is still processed, so we have a way to go. My only issue is dealing with her dad's side of the family, who have an aversion to seeing natural hair 'out'. It was one of them who permed my daughter's hair at 4. So now I have to get her hair braided in individual braids before she visits so I won't worry about what they may do or say about it.

I really wish others would change their way of thinking. Nothing wrong with perms as a adult or older teen, but not for kids.


----------



## FullyLoaded

I have raw shea butter, but got lazy about warming it up. It looks different from what I have seen on some of the natural African sites, so maybe mine is not all natural. I'm going to order from butters and bars and give it a go.


----------



## FullyLoaded

.pursefiend. said:


> i was just wondering


 
On another site I am on, there is a very long thread about that. I will read it and see what they think...hey, if it works.... lol!


----------



## DC-Cutie

a bit of advice: do not melt shea butter.  melting will breakdown some of the properties, thus taking away the lovely benefits of shea butter.  Instead, let it get soft at room temp and whip (yep with a mixer) adding other oils, ingredients, etc..


----------



## GOALdigger

new growth


the nappy way to bump a thread.lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

i got the huetiful steamer for christmas. and i must say its a pretty solid product. I used it sunday and DC'd with yes to carrots conditioning mask with olive and my hair was really soft and my curls popped even more. I'm getting my ends trimmed this weekend. so i'm ready to use it again


----------



## GOALdigger

.pursefiend. said:


> i got the huetiful steamer for christmas. and i must say its a pretty solid product. I used it sunday and DC'd with yes to carrots conditioning mask with olive and my hair was really soft and my curls popped even more. I'm getting my ends trimmed this weekend. so i'm ready to use it again


 
So jealous. That's it Im going to get myself one.


----------



## FarrahFace

Yeah for steamers!

Boo for crazy weather. It was almost 75 degrees here and muggy as heck. My roots so dangon puffy. Even so I'm seriously thinking about doing the BC tonight and starting off 2011 all natchral. If I drink, I'll probably do it. lol


----------



## Kansashalo

Do it!


----------



## .pursefiend.

GOALdigger said:


> So jealous. That's it Im going to get myself one.


 
you should. i love mine



FarrahFace said:


> Yeah for steamers!
> 
> Boo for crazy weather. It was almost 75 degrees here and muggy as heck. My roots so dangon puffy. Even so I'm seriously thinking about doing the BC tonight and starting off 2011 all natchral. If I drink, I'll probably do it. lol


 
did you BC??


-----

i'm in my 6 month - here's my hair


----------



## GOALdigger

new growth


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Cute hair pursefiend!

Ya'll need to post more pics in here.


----------



## .pursefiend.

thanks ladies! i got plenty of pictures lmao. but i didn't wanna flood the thread


----------



## Kansashalo

Has anyone tried 'Beautiful Curls', a product of Alaffia (http://www.alaffia.com )


 Here is what it looks like:






I was at the health food store and purchase it today since it is not only a Fair Trade product, but it has no mineral oils, wheat, soy, gluten, parabens and vegan friendly. (that was a lot). lol  They actually have a whole entire line of products for curly hair.  

http://www.beautifulcurls.net/

I can't wait to try it!


----------



## HyPriestess.com

*Jem* said:


> yay for Natural hair! I have been natural for some time and will never ever go back to relaxers again!
> 
> Right now I am doing the tightly curly method- works really great for my 3b/c hair. it sounds crazy but it really works
> http://www.tightlycurly.com/technique/curlyprimer/
> 
> and a few pics.....
> 
> cache.jezebel.com/assets/images/jezebel/2008/08/Glamour310.jpg
> 
> newlynatural.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/brueggergosmanmeasha_cp.jpg
> 
> short-hair-style.com/image-files/kinky_hair_style_afro.jpg


 These girls and women are simply gorgeous!


----------



## .pursefiend.

ok i need some help. i went to my aunt's shop to get my ends trimmed today. 1st time since i BC'd (i know i'm late to the game) but my left side still will not grow. this has been a problem i've had even in my relaxed days. I have 2.5 inches everywhere else but the left (i have barely 1.5 there) what can i do to fix it?


----------



## .pursefiend.

Kansashalo said:


> Has anyone tried 'Beautiful Curls', a product of Alaffia (http://www.alaffia.com )
> 
> 
> Here is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the health food store and purchase it today since it is not only a Fair Trade product, but it has no mineral oils, wheat, soy, gluten, parabens and vegan friendly. (that was a lot). lol  They actually have a whole entire line of products for curly hair.
> 
> http://www.beautifulcurls.net/
> 
> 
> I can't wait to try it!



i've seen it but overlooked it. let us know how it is


----------



## Kimmi

Hi,  I have a question that may be answered somewhere in this thread but it's long and I'm lazy   sorry!!  Anyway my 5 year old just started Kindergarten...his hair is middle of his back when wet but pulls up into extremely tight curls when dry.  His hair knots the second the comb is out!  When he gets up in the morning his hair is WILD to put it nicely so I have always done his bath in the morning.  His hair is great when it's been conditioned and combed and dries natural (with alot of conditioning product!).   But with school now and long drying time it isn't always possible;  my older son has much coarser curls and I always kept his hair shorter so this wasn't an issue and my others have just very wavy hair like mine.  Anyway,  I tried spraying it with a water bottle,  this is what my mom does and it works on her curls, but my son's is just so thick and curly it did nothing but make his hair messy and damp.  What can I do?  I love his hair and short of shaving it...well it is such tight curls they looks better longer.  Any advice on products for the morning or techniques would be really appreciated   Thanks!


----------



## Kansashalo

Kimmi said:


> Hi, I have a question that may be answered somewhere in this thread but it's long and I'm lazy  sorry!! Anyway my 5 year old just started Kindergarten...his hair is middle of his back when wet but pulls up into extremely tight curls when dry. His hair knots the second the comb is out! When he gets up in the morning his hair is WILD to put it nicely so I have always done his bath in the morning. His hair is great when it's been conditioned and combed and dries natural (with alot of conditioning product!). But with school now and long drying time it isn't always possible; my older son has much coarser curls and I always kept his hair shorter so this wasn't an issue and my others have just very wavy hair like mine. Anyway, I tried spraying it with a water bottle, this is what my mom does and it works on her curls, but my son's is just so thick and curly it did nothing but make his hair messy and damp. What can I do? I love his hair and short of shaving it...well it is such tight curls they looks better longer. Any advice on products for the morning or techniques would be really appreciated  Thanks!


 
You say his hair is WILD when he wakes up...how is he wearing it when he goes to bed? If you're going to keep his hair that long, he needs to wear a scarf / doo-rag /or something to bed that will protect his hair. 

To cut down on the drying time (espeically now that its winter) I would go back to doing his hair the night before, putting it up with a scarf, and then send him to bed too.

I know personally, if I just plop in the bed with nothing on my curls (my hair is shoulder length when curled) I will wake up with wild hair - there are no products on earth that can prevent that. lol But if I go to bed with my hair tied in a scarf (nothing fancy - just tied back with a scarf similiar to what you would do if you were cleaning house) in the morning all I need to do is just style it and go.

For me, I've GOT to put my hair up at night - there is no way around it.  If I don't, it will be a loooonnnnnnggggg morning (or I'm wearing a bun lol).


----------



## Kimmi

^I am going to do his hair up tonight in a scarf, thanks. I know I have to put mine in a braid or else...since I have always kept his brothers hair shorter it just never occurred to me  Thanks for responding!


----------



## gre8dane

Bumping to show the Bonus size of the Alberto VO5 conditioner I use for co-washes.  A friend got a case for me from the Dollar Tree since I was complaining about not being able to find this scent in December.  I can't stand being out & about (in Walmart/Target etc)  in December since it's a mad house during the holiday season.  The places I went only had the strawberry scent which I do not like so she got this for me so I could 'quit my whining'!


----------



## Kansashalo

ARGH! Curses to you Denman brush!  People rave about you but everytime I use you (even in the shower with soaking wet hair) I end up with a afro!

*kicks Denman brush out into the street*


----------



## gre8dane

Which one do you have?  A friend of mine said the Denman is a must but told me to get the Denman D41 since the bristles are wider; I can't imagine using one with closer teeth.  I wasn't sure about the brush so I watched a few videos on YouTube.  I do not use it to detangle (only a detangling comb), but I use it to help bring out the curls in a couple areas in the back.  I don't use it 'root to end', simply the ends for the curls.  Mind you, my hair is short, but as far as bringing the curls out, it works for me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

gre8dane said:


> Which one do you have? A friend of mine said the Denman is a must but told me to get the Denman D41 since the bristles are wider; I can't imagine using one with closer teeth. I wasn't sure about the brush so I watched a few videos on YouTube. I do not use it to detangle (only a detangling comb), but I use it to help bring out the curls in a couple areas in the back. I don't use it 'root to end', simply the ends for the curls. Mind you, my hair is short, but as far as bringing the curls out, it works for me.


 
yeah, that's how I use it to.  To make my curls pop!


----------



## .pursefiend.

i only use it to detangle in the shower - it gives me a bush as well. and its no good with defining my curls.


----------



## bjayadesigns

ok i had to come in here and share my frustrations my daughter is 8 years old and had natural hair.  it is a handful its very curly coarse etc.  well she went to her dad house this weekend and her dads girlfriend put a box relaxer in it.  she burned my baby.  yes i will say her hair looks cute long but i was keeping it natural! im really upset that they did it esp without even asking or telling me she just comes home with it!


----------



## MickMick

You may want to have a discussion with dad and girlfriend....

I would be infuriated!


----------



## bjayadesigns

MickMick said:


> You may want to have a discussion with dad and girlfriend....
> 
> I would be infuriated!


 
u have no idea! I have worked my butt off to keep her hair natural its a lot of work but i think its better for her and her hair and btw im still married to this man i dont even want the gf around my kids! My poor babies hair


----------



## Kansashalo

wooooo bjayadesigns, I'd be HOT too! That is something major that should have been discussed with you.  I would definitely have a talk with dad and girlfriend asap.

Good luck!


----------



## Kansashalo

gre8dane said:


> Which one do you have?  A friend of mine said the Denman is a must but told me to get the Denman D41 since the bristles are wider; I can't imagine using one with closer teeth.  I wasn't sure about the brush so I watched a few videos on YouTube.  I do not use it to detangle (only a detangling comb), but I use it to help bring out the curls in a couple areas in the back.  I don't use it 'root to end', simply the ends for the curls.  Mind you, my hair is short, but as far as bringing the curls out, it works for me.



I'm using the d41 and I get 'fro and a curl at the end.   I look like someone that needs their jheri curl touched up. lol

Now when I flatiron my hair and using this brush, it does give it lots of body and curl.  Weird.


----------



## oxyoxy136

bjayadesigns said:


> ok i had to come in here and share my frustrations my daughter is 8 years old and had natural hair.  it is a handful its very curly coarse etc.  well she went to her dad house this weekend and her dads girlfriend put a box relaxer in it.  she burned my baby.  yes i will say her hair looks cute long but i was keeping it natural! im really upset that they did it esp without even asking or telling me she just comes home with it!



If that happened to me, my mom would have whooped some ass. You don't just put a relaxer on a child! Especially without getting the consent of both parents! How can the GF do that to someone else's child? How can the father allow that to even happen?

That is just *wrong*.


----------



## .pursefiend.

bjayadesigns said:


> u have no idea! I have worked my butt off to keep her hair natural its a lot of work but i think its better for her and her hair and btw im still married to this man i dont even want the gf around my kids! My poor babies hair


 

wow! that is terrible


----------



## Kansashalo

Kansashalo said:


> Has anyone tried 'Beautiful Curls', a product of Alaffia (http://www.alaffia.com )
> 
> 
> Here is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the health food store and purchase it today since it is not only a Fair Trade product, but it has no mineral oils, wheat, soy, gluten, parabens and vegan friendly. (that was a lot). lol They actually have a whole entire line of products for curly hair.
> 
> http://www.beautifulcurls.net/
> 
> I can't wait to try it!


 
So I finally used this this morning and here is my review:

I LOVE THIS!  It is actually a leave-in and normally leave in conditioners leave my hair dry.  I typically have to follow up with some type of oil or something but this dries sooooo soft (I guess it's the shea butter).  I still get the same spring curls as always so it didn't weight my hair down either.  

I'm glad I bought this that I plan to go back and try some of their other curl products!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bjayadesigns said:


> ok i had to come in here and share my frustrations my daughter is 8 years old and had natural hair. it is a handful its very curly coarse etc. well she went to her dad house this weekend and her dads girlfriend put a box relaxer in it. she burned my baby. yes i will say her hair looks cute long but i was keeping it natural! im really upset that they did it esp without even asking or telling me she just comes home with it!


 
I would have gone windmill on the girlfriend!


----------



## .pursefiend.

^right. she's cruisin for a bruisin


----------



## bjayadesigns

thanks for the support - ppl said im crazy for being upset ummm WHAT! My baby girl is 8 years old and didnt need a box relaxer put in her hair when she told her she didnt want one in the first place.  Of course it all comes down to I am mixed (white and haitain and my ex is black so our daughter has a head full of course curly hair!) and dont know what im doing but i did not go through the summer in ga (108 heat) flatironin her hair only for her to sweat it out for nothing i do know its better for her hair to be natural!


----------



## Kansashalo

bump (since it was on page two ) lol


----------



## pquiles

bjayadesigns said:


> thanks for the support - ppl said im crazy for being upset ummm WHAT! My baby girl is 8 years old and didnt need a box relaxer put in her hair when she told her she didnt want one in the first place. Of course it all comes down to I am mixed (white and haitain and my ex is black so our daughter has a head full of course curly hair!) and dont know what im doing but i did not go through the summer in ga (108 heat) flatironin her hair only for her to sweat it out for nothing i do know its better for her hair to be natural!


 

^^^Wow!  I am literally flabbergasted at the audacity and bodaciousness of your ex's gf.  I would be so livid I don't think I'd be able to be civil to that woman again.  In fact I'd go ballistic!! Simple as that.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

It took me three nights, but I finally finished my protective style.  Braided roots, twisted the rest.  This was my first time trying this method.  I'm happy with it. Got lots of nice compliments at work too.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

gre8dane said:


> Bumping to show the Bonus size of the Alberto VO5 conditioner I use for co-washes.  A friend got a case for me from the Dollar Tree since I was complaining about not being able to find this scent in December.  I can't stand being out & about (in Walmart/Target etc)  in December since it's a mad house during the holiday season.  The places I went only had the strawberry scent which I do not like so she got this for me so I could 'quit my whining'!



That is the largest bottle of V05 that I've ever seen!  Now, I want some. I go through conditioner too quickly.


----------



## GOALdigger

WhitleyGilbert said:


> It took me three nights, but I finally finished my protective style. Braided roots, twisted the rest. This was my first time trying this method. I'm happy with it. Got lots of nice compliments at work too.


 

I was  trying my hardest to get my hair to that length. It made it to shoulder length and then seem to just to stop.

can't wait to try again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*WhitleyGilbert *- nice!!!!  Your arms must be killing you?


----------



## gre8dane

I noticed extra shedding so I did a protein treatment with the Aphogee Two Step Treatment -   My hair has smelled like it ALL week despite washing/co-washing every day!  Today is the first day my hair smells normal.  I don't remember this from when I wore my hair relaxed. Needless to say, the bottle is in the garbage.  Since I'm not going to do a protein treatment with eggs, I've been looking at a replacement.  Any recommendations or experience with this one?:

http://www.curlmart.com/Curl-Junkie-Repair-Me-Reconstructive-Hair-Treatment-p-1101.html

WhitleyGilbert - love it!  Can't wait till I have some length and can do something like this.  I'm not too keen on co-washes in this weather.


----------



## juicyincouture

hmm it's been a while hey y'all! lol, I have been too lazy to do my hair so I'm wearing a bun (one week so far). How are you guys protecting your hair for winter? Me w the bun (missed the very top of my head cuz I was shaking grrr)




here are some pics from earlier this month of week old hair:


----------



## juicyincouture

me in a bun today


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey juicyincouture! We have the same curl pattern lol looking good



WhitleyGilbert said:


> It took me three nights, but I finally finished my protective style.  Braided roots, twisted the rest.  This was my first time trying this method.  I'm happy with it. Got lots of nice compliments at work too.



Ok, I'm going to need a play by play as to what exactly you did.  This is a beautiful protective style that looks good on you.



gre8dane said:


> I noticed extra shedding so I did a protein treatment with the Aphogee Two Step Treatment -   My hair has smelled like it ALL week despite washing/co-washing every day!  Today is the first day my hair smells normal.  I don't remember this from when I wore my hair relaxed. Needless to say, the bottle is in the garbage.  Since I'm not going to do a protein treatment with eggs, I've been looking at a replacement.  Any recommendations or experience with this one?:
> 
> http://www.curlmart.com/Curl-Junkie-Repair-Me-Reconstructive-Hair-Treatment-p-1101.html
> 
> WhitleyGilbert - love it!  Can't wait till I have some length and can do something like this.  I'm not too keen on co-washes in this weather.



I know nexus makes one called Emergency or something like that.  I've use it before and it doesn't smell like aphogee and works pretty good.


----------



## DC-Cutie

very pretty, *juicyincouture* 

OK, Ladies - I need some inspiration.  I've been wearing my hair straight since September and ready for the weather to warm up so I can return to wearing it curly.  I need some inspiration.  

Lately, I'm loving MoptopMaven  (she's a beautiful sista with gawguss hair, easy styles and overall I'm just feelin' her vibe.  She does great videos, gives detailed info and takes wonderful pics).

*What bloggers do you go to for tips, styles, etc?*


----------



## Stilettolife

juicyincouture said:


> hmm it's been a while hey y'all! lol, I have been too lazy to do my hair so I'm wearing a bun (one week so far). *How are you guys protecting your hair for winter?* Me w the bun (missed the very top of my head cuz I was shaking grrr)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are some pics from earlier this month of week old hair:


 
I just been rocking the two-strand twists at night and then take it down in the morning and seal w/ EVOO.  I was using a lace-front as a PS but it broke my edges off.


----------



## Stilettolife

DC-Cutie said:


> very pretty, *juicyincouture*
> 
> OK, Ladies - I need some inspiration. I've been wearing my hair straight since September and ready for the weather to warm up so I can return to wearing it curly. I need some inspiration.
> 
> Lately, I'm loving MoptopMaven  (she's a beautiful sista with gawguss hair, easy styles and overall I'm just feelin' her vibe. She does great videos, gives detailed info and takes wonderful pics).
> 
> *What bloggers do you go to for tips, styles, etc?*


 
dprincess28 is my fav.  She gives tutorials on her youtube channel and other tips on her blog.

dprincess28.blogspot.com


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ I've looked at her blog before, too much devotional stuff for me (personal pref)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> ^right. she's cruisin for a bruisin


 

hell yeah! LOL!! My baby better not come home with straight hair I have never been to my ex-husbands house but I would be that day!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> very pretty, *juicyincouture*
> 
> OK, Ladies - I need some inspiration. I've been wearing my hair straight since September and ready for the weather to warm up so I can return to wearing it curly. I need some inspiration.
> 
> Lately, I'm loving* MoptopMaven*  (she's a beautiful sista with gawguss hair, easy styles and overall I'm just feelin' her vibe. She does great videos, gives detailed info and takes wonderful pics).
> 
> *What bloggers do you go to for tips, styles, etc?*


 

 she really does! her hair is gorg!


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> very pretty, *juicyincouture*
> 
> OK, Ladies - I need some inspiration. I've been wearing my hair straight since September and ready for the weather to warm up so I can return to wearing it curly. I need some inspiration.
> 
> Lately, I'm loving MoptopMaven  (she's a beautiful sista with gawguss hair, easy styles and overall I'm just feelin' her vibe. She does great videos, gives detailed info and takes wonderful pics).
> 
> *What bloggers do you go to for tips, styles, etc?*


 
I haven't been to her site in a while, but yes, MoptopMaven is a gorgeous stand-out.  (Although her passion for MAC's Ruby Woo was too much for me, I don't think it looks good on her.)  Her site is my go-to link to send to those who do not believe that "black hair grows" or that you have to be "lightskinned" or "mixed" to grow beautiful curly hair. 

Honestly, random YouTube videos and this thread have helped me decide to ditch the relaxer and just grow out the curls.  So thank you all for the info!!  

A friend recommended ShidaNatural & Kimmtube on YouTube.  I liked ShidaNatural, but Kimmtube was mean.  And, although it's not hair, I can't get past those dollar store 'fashion shows'.  I'm amazed at what people are bold enough to post on YT.


----------



## chica1

Hey ladies -

How's everyone doing on their hair journey?  I still have a lot of perm in my hair but I've noticed a lot of growth recently probably because of the products I'm using based on everyone's recommendations.  My hair loves Deva curl and the mizani products for curly hair.  I haven't found the need to use dandruff products in a long while since I used those products.  I'm wondering if that is the reason behind all the recent growth.  I bought some moroccan oil but I read here that is has a lot of cones but it helps to soften all of the new growth.  

Has anyone used Anita Grant products?


----------



## Kansashalo

I haven't heard of Anita Grant, so I will have to look up those products.

I've primarily been wearing my hair flat ironed, since its cold.  Springtime, the weather will be warm enough for me to go back to wash-n-wear curls, since I can't deal with damp hair/cold temperatures.  Back in January, I tried it and almost ended up sick as a dog. lol

Well, I've decided that as much as I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE having caramel/honey colored/highlighted hair come spring, I'm going back to my natural color to give it a break from the coloring process.  I'm also planning to grow my hair longer again too so I'll be back on the MSM wagon (I have no patience and have had great success with MSM in the past).  I've noticed that my hair is not as thick as it use to be too so MSM should help with this as well (I also am hypothyroid (well I actually have no thyroid lol) so dry/thining hair is a side effect of this condition until I get my TSH levels where they need to be - but that's another thread).

So that's my upcoming journey!


----------



## chica1

Kansashalo - I love the idea of having honey colored highlights!  My highlights are growing out now so I'm looking forward to try something new in the summer.

Has anyone tried Vatika oil?  A Indian co-worker of mine told me about a product that her aunts use.  They are older women but have no gray hair.  SHe couldn't remember the name of the product but she said despite the benefits of the product - no gray hair, increased growth - she can't stand the smell.  I believe she is talking about Vatika oil because it contains henna and coconut oil.  I've just ordered a two-pack from Amazon but you can get it from your local Indian store for around 3 or 4 dollars.


----------



## MickMick

I ended up getting another big chop at the five month part.  My hair was beginning to take more time than I wanted to spend on it.

I also got it lightened.

Maybe I will let it grow this summer?


----------



## oxyoxy136

Hey ladies!

I've been using this leave in conditioner off and on and thought maybe you all would like to try it, too. It's from a Dominican brand called Kuz and my aunt gets it for me because she works in a Dominican salon. Can't be bought in stores, unfortunately (but can be bought from Dominican salons), but you can buy it off of Amazon. The product is called *Kuz Straightening Leave in Conditioner*. Not sure why "Straightening" is in the title because it doesn't do that -- the product leaves my curls more defined if anything.

Here's my hair with the product in it:










I use it off an on because it's heavily perfumed and probably has some alcohol in it. It's good to use if your hair is just *not* working at the moment and you want to look cute for whatever . Quickly rinse your hair out, apply product, then brush it through. It won't leave your hair hard, but still soft and defined.


----------



## pquiles

oxyoxy136 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I've been using this leave in conditioner off and on and thought maybe you all would like to try it, too. It's from a Dominican brand called Kuz and my aunt gets it for me because she works in a Dominican salon. Can't be bought in stores, unfortunately (but can be bought from Dominican salons), but you can buy it off of Amazon. The product is called *Kuz Straightening Leave in Conditioner*. Not sure why "Straightening" is in the title because it doesn't do that -- the product leaves my curls more defined if anything.
> 
> Here's my hair with the product in it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use it off an on because it's heavily perfumed and probably has some alcohol in it. It's good to use if your hair is just *not* working at the moment and you want to look cute for whatever . Quickly rinse your hair out, apply product, then brush it through. It won't leave your hair hard, but still soft and defined.


 

Your hair looks beautiful.  Is this the normal texture of your hair or was your curl definition created w/the Kuz?


----------



## oxyoxy136

^^ Thank you! That's close my normal texture (without product, my hair is much "bigger"), but it gets very frizzy. The conditioner calms the frizz, so you can see more of the different types of curls I have going on (corkscrews, S-curves, and some waves).

One day I will take a picture of my hair, dry, with zero product in it. I don't know when that day will be though, ha!


----------



## Chou_Girl

Your hair is absolutely beautiful!!!!



oxyoxy136 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I've been using this leave in conditioner off and on and thought maybe you all would like to try it, too. It's from a Dominican brand called Kuz and my aunt gets it for me because she works in a Dominican salon. Can't be bought in stores, unfortunately (but can be bought from Dominican salons), but you can buy it off of Amazon. The product is called *Kuz Straightening Leave in Conditioner*. Not sure why "Straightening" is in the title because it doesn't do that -- the product leaves my curls more defined if anything.
> 
> Here's my hair with the product in it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use it off an on because it's heavily perfumed and probably has some alcohol in it. It's good to use if your hair is just *not* working at the moment and you want to look cute for whatever . Quickly rinse your hair out, apply product, then brush it through. It won't leave your hair hard, but still soft and defined.


----------



## Kansashalo

oxyoxy136 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I've been using this leave in conditioner off and on and thought maybe you all would like to try it, too. It's from a Dominican brand called Kuz and my aunt gets it for me because she works in a Dominican salon. Can't be bought in stores, unfortunately (but can be bought from Dominican salons), but you can buy it off of Amazon. The product is called *Kuz Straightening Leave in Conditioner*. Not sure why "Straightening" is in the title because it doesn't do that -- the product leaves my curls more defined if anything.
> 
> Here's my hair with the product in it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use it off an on because it's heavily perfumed and probably has some alcohol in it. It's good to use if your hair is just *not* working at the moment and you want to look cute for whatever . Quickly rinse your hair out, apply product, then brush it through. It won't leave your hair hard, but still soft and defined.


 
I've ran across some 'straightening' products that left my curls very defined too - except the products would flake so it looked like I had a head full of dandruff. lol


----------



## juicyincouture

thanks for the compliments! i just realized i look hairy in the last pic ewwww lmao i was rushing for work and didn't have time to shave HAHAHA! 
anyway...(i'm really chuckling lol) 

my fav go to sites for advice is kisforkinky.com and also africanexport on youtube she is sooo funny!


----------



## sunglow

Hello ladies! I'm so glad I found this thread  Everyone has such gorgeous hair!

This is a twistout before I fully fluffed it out



These are twists done after my hair was blow dried


----------



## .pursefiend.

^your hair is really pretty! welcome


well guess who has a nice little bald spot in the middle of her head?! I busted out in tears when i saw it...I dont even know when it happened


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^Oh no! had u been twisting it or anything? I rem when I had locs some of my hair came out from twisting too tight.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ I was in a protective style that only lasted a week. And she didn't twist tight at all. I find myself obsessing about that spot


----------



## gre8dane

*.pursefiend.* - I am SO sorry to hear that!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh damn, *Purse*!  What happened?


----------



## Kansashalo

Oh Purse! I'm so sorry!   Try not to stress over it.  Be sure to gently massage that area when washing your hair (helps to stimulant the root) and try to find out what caused it.  Did your protective style require you to wear any type of hairpin or anything?




sunglow said:


> Hello ladies! I'm so glad I found this thread  Everyone has such gorgeous hair!
> 
> This is a twistout before I fully fluffed it out
> View attachment 1323059
> 
> 
> These are twists done after my hair was blow dried
> View attachment 1323060



Welcome Sunglow and WOW - your hair me likey!


----------



## sunglow

Thanks .pursefiend. and Kansashalo


----------



## .pursefiend.

thanks yall!

*DC *& *Kansashalo* i have no clue what caused it. My protective style didn't have any pins in it. the spot doesnt hurt...it actually looks old. im wondering if i should see a dermatologist


----------



## DC-Cutie

what protective style were you doing?  Braids?


----------



## .pursefiend.

i had it flat twisted onto the top of my head


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> i had it flat twisted onto the top of my head


 
oh, ok.. sorry to hear about this .  If it's a true bald patch (as in hair follicles are gone) and not breakage, I'd go see a dermatologist.  If it's breakage, you can baby that area, like someone else mentioned.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^i'll think i need to see the dr. its smooth...nothing is there  this bites


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> ^i'll think i need to see the dr. its smooth...nothing is there  this bites


 
The Dr may prescribe a cream or give you shots...


----------



## Kansashalo

So since the high is FINALLY above freezing (it will atually be in the 60s today) my curls are back! 

Sorry for the crappy pics - I just took these at work with my blackberry and my arms weren't cooperating lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

^your curls are pretty! is this just a wash and go or did you do something else?


has anyone used the aubrey organics honey suckle rose conditioner? thoughts?

i also bought some giovanni leave in and some castor oil. I'm getting to the bottom of this moisture issue


----------



## gre8dane

Kansashalo said:


> So since the high is FINALLY above freezing (it will atually be in the 60s today) my curls are back!


 

Beautiful curls Kansashalo!  I wanna' know too, what do you do & use?

I'm SO tired of my length, it only looks nice with a fresh wash-n-go & those are a pain with the cold weather.  Today is the first time I've been 100% satisfied with my 2d day hair without having to re-wet completely & I bet I won't be able to replicate it on another day!



.pursefiend. said:


> has anyone used the aubrey organics honey suckle rose conditioner? thoughts?
> 
> i also bought some *giovanni leave in and some castor oil*. I'm getting to the bottom of this moisture issue


 
I have used the Giovanni Leave-In & loved it.  Haven't used it since I began using the KC products. I LOVE the Knot Today.  I always mix castor & jojoba oils in my leave-in & conditioners and I'm happy with how my hair feels.  

I've never tried the Aubrey Organics conditioner, but I'm tired of these tiny bottles, especially as I hope to try the Tightly Curly method & no gel as my hair grows; we'll see if it works.  But I've been looking for larger bottles of (no silicone/organic) shampoo & conditioner - I saw on someone's YT video that massagewherehouse.com sells liter & gallon size Giovanni products.  I like to have two shampoo/conditioner options, so I plan to keep the Shea Moisture products I like & order the larger sized Giovanni products.  I plan to order the 50/50 conditioner & the Smooth as Silk shampoo.  The other shampoos seem like 'clarifying' shampoos to me so I've been sticking to pearlized shampoos.  Wish I could go to BJs or Costco to get this stuff.  Anyone know of other sites/places where we can purchase larger sized products?


----------



## .pursefiend.

^"tightly curly method" what's that?


----------



## caitycat

Kansashalo said:


> So since the high is FINALLY above freezing (it will atually be in the 60s today) my curls are back!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics - I just took these at work with my blackberry and my arms weren't cooperating lol



didn't wnat to quote your pics just incase, but i LOVE your hair. I love the way ethnic hair looks! so natural/pretty and naturally beautiful! I bet you never have to worry about limp hair. im sure it is a lot of work but very pretty


----------



## gre8dane

.pursefiend. said:


> ^"tightly curly method" what's that?


 
http://www.tightlycurly.com/technique/curlyprimer/

Tightly Curly - styling using a conditioner, not gel.  I have not tried it since I still have a little bit of relaxed hair that will stay straight if I brush with the Denman brush.  The relaxed hair curls ok when I scrunch in the KC Curling Custard.  I've been slowly cutting the relaxed hairs, but they are working my nerves so I think I'm going to cut the remaining hair.  Then I want to see how my hair looks with conditioner only and if I like the curls.  It would be better than having to buy gel all the time.

I sent this link to a friend who has beautiful coils.  She said 'yeah right' since the woman at the link is mixed, but I told her to look at her own hair since being mixed has nothing to do with the hair/curls.  She tried it and her hair looked so beautiful.


----------



## Kansashalo

.pursefiend. said:


> ^your curls are pretty! is this just a wash and go or did you do something else?





gre8dane said:


> Beautiful curls Kansashalo!  I wanna' know too, what do you do & use?



Thanks ladies.  The only thing that is on my hair is the Beautiful Curls Shea Butter leave in conditioner I posted a few pages back.  Here is the pic:





They also have a 'curl defining' leave-in which I plan to try next.



caitycat said:


> didn't wnat to quote your pics just incase, but i LOVE your hair. I love the way ethnic hair looks! so natural/pretty and naturally beautiful! I bet you never have to worry about limp hair. im sure it is a lot of work but very pretty



Thanks - honestly when I wear my hair like this, it is wash-n-go.  Maybe 15 minutes tops.  When I wear it straight (which is how I wore it for the winter) that takes at least an hour. lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

gre8dane said:


> http://www.tightlycurly.com/technique/curlyprimer/
> 
> Tightly Curly - styling using a conditioner, not gel. I have not tried it since I still have a little bit of relaxed hair that will stay straight if I brush with the Denman brush. The relaxed hair curls ok when I scrunch in the KC Curling Custard. I've been slowly cutting the relaxed hairs, but they are working my nerves so I think I'm going to cut the remaining hair. Then I want to see how my hair looks with conditioner only and if I like the curls. It would be better than having to buy gel all the time.
> 
> I sent this link to a friend who has beautiful coils. She said 'yeah right' since the woman at the link is mixed, but I told her to look at her own hair since being mixed has nothing to do with the hair/curls. She tried it and her hair looked so beautiful.


 
oh cool - i've been doing that all along. I cowashed this morning with Hello Hydration, then  used the Giovanni leave in and sealed with EVOO, and it clumped just fine...its actually fluffy and soft


----------



## .pursefiend.

Kansashalo said:


> Thanks ladies. The only thing that is on my hair is the Beautiful Curls Shea Butter leave in conditioner I posted a few pages back. Here is the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have a 'curl defining' leave-in which I plan to try next.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - honestly when I wear my hair like this, it is wash-n-go. Maybe 15 minutes tops. When I wear it straight (which is how I wore it for the winter) that takes at least an hour. lol


 

i keep passing this in whole foods. how are you liking it?


----------



## Stilettolife

gre8dane said:


> Beautiful curls Kansashalo! I wanna' know too, what do you do & use?
> 
> *I'm SO tired of my length, it only looks nice with a fresh wash-n-go & those are a pain with the cold weather. Today is the first time I've been 100% satisfied with my 2d day hair without having to re-wet completely & I bet I won't be able to replicate it on another day*!


 
Hey, have you tried to do twistouts just for the winter?  I had to do this to prevent doing wash n gos for the colder months.  I have to retwist it each night (which is a pain) but the results are beautiful.  However, after April it's back to wash and gos.


----------



## Kansashalo

.pursefiend. said:


> i keep passing this in whole foods. how are you liking it?


 
I REALLY like it.  Typically (once it dries) leave-in's leave my  hair dry but not this.  I'm thinking it's the shea butter.  It dries really soft, although I do think I probably should start sealng my ends with EVOO after I put it on (which would make it softer).  This will probably be a staple once the summer hits!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Purse - your hair is coming along nicely, very thick and I'm diggin' your coils.

I tried the tightly curled method and IMO, it was too much manipulation and took too damn long!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Kansashalo said:


> I REALLY like it. Typically (once it dries) leave-in's leave my hair dry but not this. I'm thinking it's the shea butter. It dries really soft, although I do think I probably should start sealng my ends with EVOO after I put it on (which would make it softer). This will probably be a staple once the summer hits!


 
my hair doesn't like shea butter. i wonder how it would react in conditioner form



DC-Cutie said:


> Purse - your hair is coming along nicely, very thick and I'm diggin' your coils.
> 
> I tried the tightly curled method and IMO,* it was too much manipulation and took too damn long*!


 
thanks girl! 

how so? (bolded)


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> how so? (bolded)



it took long time because you have to work with small sections.  I will have to say, my results were BEAUTIFUL coils


----------



## gre8dane

http://www.theroot.com/buzz/natural-hairs-comeback-display-bronner-bros-show


----------



## Regina07

Ladies - I've enjoyed reading this thread for months and now I need some guidance.

In the pics, my hair is on day 3 of being shampooed, deep conditioned and comb-in conditioner.  This time I put olive oil on the ends.  I twist my hair each night and put it up then use water and more leave-in conditioner to refresh.

Each day my hair gets drier and frizzy ... and oily.  I know my hair doesn't like silicone.

I don't like washing my hair every 3 days but can't take the rat's nest my hair becomes if I don't. 

Have you found conditioning products that provide moisture without adding oil?  Or a comb that works better than the delman brush?  That brush breaks off my hair every time I use it.

Thanks for any suggestions ladies!  I'm tired of spending $100s of dollars on trying new products.


----------



## Regina07

oops I need to make my pics smaller first.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Purse- your Jair looks great!!


----------



## gre8dane

My Giovanni, liter size, & a few microfiber towels from CVS ($5 each).


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm thinking of doing a big chop this month....

*Purse *- I might need you and* SurlyGirl* to hold my hand


----------



## .pursefiend.

^really?!?!?! can i watch


----------



## GOALdigger

.pursefiend. said:


> ^really?!?!?! Can i watch


 ^^^ lol!


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> ^really?!?!?! can i watch


 
long as you bring a bottle of champagne...  no glasses needed, I'm gonna take it straight to da head!


----------



## .pursefiend.

^i can definitely handle that!


----------



## Kansashalo

gre8dane said:


> My Giovanni, liter size, & a few microfiber towels from CVS ($5 each).


 
Do these towels work? I've been tempted to try them but I don't want anything to zap all the moisture out of my hair.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> Do these towels work? I've been tempted to try them but I don't want anything to zap all the moisture out of my hair.



IMO, they can zqp the moisture, because those aren't truly microfiber, they are made of terry cloth.  I use an old T shirt, papertowels or Aquis Microfiber


----------



## gre8dane

Stilettolife said:


> Hey, have you tried to do twistouts just for the winter? I had to do this to prevent doing wash n gos for the colder months. I have to retwist it each night (which is a pain) but the results are beautiful. However, after April it's back to wash and gos.


 
I tried twists, but I was impatient the few times I tried it and they looked horrible.  



DC-Cutie said:


> I tried the tightly curled method and IMO, *it was too much manipulation* and took too damn long!


 
Did you twist your curls the way she does with the method?  That seems like too much!



.pursefiend. said:


> *my hair doesn't like shea butter*. i wonder how it would react in conditioner form


 
I don't like shea butter straight on my hair, but I LOVE the Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl & Style Conditioning Milk.  So maybe the shea butter is better since it is mixed with something.  The conditioning milk smells wonderful and is very emoillient, not greasy.


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm thinking of doing a *big chop* this month....
> 
> *Purse *- I might need you and* SurlyGirl* to hold my hand


 
Why?!  Isn't your hair shoulder length?  Are you tired of the length or just want something new?



Kansashalo said:


> Do these towels work? I've been tempted to try them but I don't want anything to zap all the moisture out of my hair.


 
The twistie on the left is the terry cloth turban and yes it soaked up the water quick.  I wasn't paying attention, grabbed it & by the time I finished with my makeup, I had to re-wet my hair a bit.  Big difference from the towel on the right, it is microfiber & I like it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

gre8dane said:


> Why?!  Isn't your hair shoulder length?  Are you tired of the length or just want something new?



tired and want to try something new.  I'm looking at YouTube videos of Big Chops now....


----------



## gre8dane

.pursefiend. said:


> oh cool - i've been doing that all along. I cowashed this morning with Hello Hydration, then used the Giovanni leave in and sealed with EVOO, and it clumped just fine...its actually fluffy and soft


 
After seeing your picture, I cut off the rest of my relaxed ends.  Thanks for posting this.  I've been using conditioner only that I mixed with jojoba & castor oil, detangle, then use denman brush.  I haven't used any of the Kinky Curly gel.  I like the results and it's interesting to see the different results of the various conditioners; so far I've used Tresemme naturals, KC Knot Today & Giovanni Smooth as Silk.  Here are comparisons.  I still have a few pieces here and there I cut when I see and my crown area, well that just does whatever.

With conditioner, no gel:











With Kinky Curly:


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> tired and want to try something new. I'm looking at YouTube videos of Big Chops now....


 
Oooo, excited for you! - please post before & after pictures!


----------



## pquiles

*Gr8Dane--* Your curls are beautiful.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*gre8dane* - gimmie dem curls!!!!  very pretty....

and I'll be sure to post pics when I chop...  pray for me!


----------



## gre8dane

pquiles said:


> *Gr8Dane--* Your curls are beautiful.


 


DC-Cutie said:


> *gre8dane* - gimmie dem curls!!!! very pretty....
> 
> and I'll be sure to post pics when I chop... pray for me!


 
  Thank you Ladies!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Hi ladies!  Wow, I can't believe a thread like this exists here and I didn't know about it.  Glad to have stumbled up here.  The pictures and postings here are wonderful!  

I began on TPF some time back on the Louis Vuitton thread.  Then I transitioned primarily over to the Juicy Charm thread.  I've been naturally textured for 10 or more years and don't plan to ever wear it straight again in life.

Of course I used to wear a relaxer but my hair only looked good, really good, if I had a wet set.  My hair is fine/thin and didn't handle a blow dry/curl too well.  When the bouffant/puffy style went out, and I wanted natural hair, I began to wear cornrolls, straight back.  After owing that style for years, I grew tired of adding fake hair to my own, I did a big chop, less than an inch, and began my loc journey.  Loved my locs but wanted them a little smaller with better placement in the crown.  in 2010, I big chopped again and began another loc journey.  Though they're a tad smaller than I wanted them, I'm sure they're going to look splendid as they mature.  This May will mark my one year, second set, loc-anniversary. (I haven't taken any pics of my current locs but need to).

By the way, I use Carol's Daughter Hair Milk and a Honey Suckle Oil called Jazzy Jus that's discontinued much to my chagrin.  For shampoo/conditioner I use Nexxus products and Hairobics products.  With my crown being gold, I have to stay up on a moisturizing regime.

This seems like a wonderful thread!  Are you all aware of www.nappturality.com?  Its a bomb forum for nappy/natural hair whether loose, loc'd or something else.

Old locs:











This is my loc hairstyle inspiration.  This picture is from Essence magazine eons ago:






*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cool locs....

I've heard of nappturality, but they are tooooooo militant about hair for me - :ninja:  I asked a question once about blowdrying and you would have thought I asked for them for their first born, it was a mess!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Wow, I had no idea DC-C.  I guess since I'm a permanent nappy I had no idea.  Sorry to hear your experience wasn't a good one.  

Again, this is a cool thread.*


----------



## gre8dane

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *This seems like a wonderful thread! *


 
Love your old locs *GoldenLeopardLady*!  This thread is wonderful!



DC-Cutie said:


> Cool locs....
> 
> I've heard of nappturality, but they are *tooooooo militant about hair for me* - :ninja: I asked a question once about blowdrying and you would have thought I asked for them for their first born, it was a mess!


 
:lolots:  I'm not a member but I'm not surprised after reading the home page.  It's serious, but not THAT serious.  This thread has been all I've needed to transition along with YouTube.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Thank you regarding the locs.  I liked them a lot too.  I've got a feeling this new set is going to be so hot once they get longer.

Heeheehee, maybe they are strict over there but I've never felt it.  Again, being a permanent and checking out the Loc'd thread primarily I wouldn't know.  They do have some other interesting threads/subjects.  I guess I like it over there though I don't post a lot anymore.  You're right, there is a wealth of knowledge on YouTube.*


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

DC-Cutie said:


> Cool locs....
> 
> I've heard of nappturality, but they are tooooooo militant about hair for me - :ninja:  I asked a question once about blowdrying and you would have thought I asked for them for their first born, it was a mess!



^^^ First :lolots: yes lord!  Do NOT mess with the ladies over there on nappturality you will get burnt worse than a hotcomb to the ear.  Those are naturals that think "any" form of heat is the devil blowdryer and all  


That said....wow I had no idea this thread existed mainly because I'm always in the CL forum   In any case I've been a natural for about 4 years now.  I found my last 6 mths of a year long transition extremely tough but I have never looked back.  Believe it or not but my natural hair actually allows me to be lazier than when I was a relaxed-head (no offense).  I go back and forth between my two strand twists and just microbraids which I put in myself.  I have been doing my own hair for years but somehow it's gotten so easy once I was about two years into my natural growth (post BC).  I will see if I can find some pictures. I used to keep a Fotki but gave up because it was taking up too much time.   I've never straightened my hair since the BC mainly because as I stated I'm sorta lazy when it comes to dealing with day to day styling and of course because I'm always petrified I'll burn out my natural curl pattern.  Super glad to see this thread though.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *^Thank you regarding the locs.  I liked them a lot too.  I've got a feeling this new set is going to be so hot once they get longer.
> 
> Heeheehee, maybe they are strict over there but I've never felt it.  Again, being a permanent and checking out the Loc'd thread primarily I wouldn't know.  They do have some other interesting threads/subjects.  I guess I like it over there though I don't post a lot anymore.  You're right, there is a wealth of knowledge on YouTube.*



I rarely venture into the loc section, but I've been a member there for years and I've never had any problems. Every forum has its rules. That site helped me through my transition and keeps me inspired with new styles now. I like it a lot.


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*^Whew...  Thanks girl.  I was feeling bad for mentioning the site.  I have never had a problem over there and I found the place to be teeming with information when I was a newbie loc'er.  I can still find great info, pictures etc.*


----------



## DC-Cutie

VeryStylishGirl said:


> I had no idea this thread existed mainly because I'm always in the CL forum   In any case I've been a natural for about 4 years now.  I found my last 6 mths of a year long transition extremely tough but I have never looked back.  Believe it or not but my natural hair actually allows me to be lazier than when I was a relaxed-head (no offense).  I go back and forth between my two strand twists and just microbraids which I put in myself.  I have been doing my own hair for years but somehow it's gotten so easy once I was about two years into my natural growth (post BC).  I will see if I can find some pictures. I used to keep a Fotki but gave up because it was taking up too much time.   I've never straightened my hair since the BC mainly because as I stated I'm sorta lazy when it comes to dealing with day to day styling and of course because I'm always petrified I'll burn out my natural curl pattern.  Super glad to see this thread though.



I'm super glad to see that you've found this thread  

Are you in the DC area?  I ask because, I'm looking for someone to do my twists, even though you said you do your own (lucky)!  Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm super glad to see that you've found this thread
> 
> Are you in the DC area?  I ask because, I'm looking for someone to do my twists, even though you said you do your own (lucky)!  Do you have any recommendations?



Yup I'm in the district!  I see you all the time over in the CL forum   As to recommendations for twists I don't really have any I'm so sorry  I actually have had a lot of people ask me where I got my twists done and I'm always surprised because I just thought everyone did their own   Well I can give you lots of tips and tricks if you ever want to try it yourself for sure or bantu knots, braid/twists outs all of it .  Its definitely not hard at all and your twists will come out looking fab! Best of all more money saved for shoes  Of course I understand with time constraints and everyone has their own schedule but let me know any time and I'll keep an eye out if I see anyone with banging twists and ask them if they have any recommendations...


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

GoldenLeopardLady said:


> *^Whew...  Thanks girl.  I was feeling bad for mentioning the site.  I have never had a problem over there and I found the place to be teeming with information when I was a newbie loc'er.  I can still find great info, pictures etc.*



Also I'm sorry if my comment made you feel bad.  I certainly agree the site is teeming with tons of great information and photos and can generally be very helpful when you are starting off.  I'm just more of a live and let live kinda girl.  I try not to judge anyone because I would hate to be judged and because I'm in medicine this is an attitude that helps me to better understand and relate to the patients that I deal with.  But of course I never want to make anyone feel bad either as I see our quotes in our signatures have a great deal in common..


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*VeryStylishGirl-Ooooohhhh, how sweet of you...  No worries.  For some reason I was hesitant about mentioning the site at all so when I saw your post I felt that I should probably have followed my first mind and not post about it. Thank you so much for your consideration. I totally understand what you mean about judging.  I'm myself am reaching for a higher plan and understand where you are coming from.  *


----------



## DC-Cutie

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Yup I'm in the district!  I see you all the time over in the CL forum   As to recommendations for twists I don't really have any I'm so sorry  I actually have had a lot of people ask me where I got my twists done and I'm always surprised because I just thought everyone did their own   Well I can give you lots of tips and tricks if you ever want to try it yourself for sure or bantu knots, braid/twists outs all of it .  Its definitely not hard at all and your twists will come out looking fab! Best of all more money saved for shoes  Of course I understand with time constraints and everyone has their own schedule but let me know any time and I'll keep an eye out if I see anyone with banging twists and ask them if they have any recommendations...



thank you.  Apparently, I'm the lazy chick in DC because I saw a few people today with very neat twists.  So I asked them if they got them done at a salon and not ONE said yes.  They all did it themselves.  

As we speak my hair is wet and I'm getting ready to twists.  Wish me luck...


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey ladies!  

GLL - love your locs, especially the color. 

When I transitioned, I visited Long Hair Care Forum.  I still visit there from time to time because I know those ladies have tried every product and method under the sun lol.

But what I learned from my transition experience is this - keep it simple.  When I was transitioning (I never did a big chop - sorry but my head is too big to sport a short 'do  lol ) so I used coconut milk to loose my new growth/curls and just flatironed it to match my relaxed hair.

I also learned to listen to my hair.  Natural hair will tell you what it needs both in terms of products and in terms of vitamins/minerals/H2O (or at least mine does).  NEVER knew this when i wore a relaxer because my scalp was always dry/dandruff so not greasing my scalp was never an option. lol Now?  I don't do it all  - I can't even think of the last time I bought any lol


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

DC-Cutie said:


> thank you.  Apparently, I'm the lazy chick in DC because I saw a few people today with very neat twists.  So I asked them if they got them done at a salon and not ONE said yes.  They all did it themselves.
> 
> As we speak my hair is wet and I'm getting ready to twists.  Wish me luck...



Lol! Don't forget the gel and some kind of moisturizer (I use my own handmade avacado oil butter)!  I use IC Sparklites for the gel (it has NO alcohol at all).... good luck!


----------



## GoldenLeopardLady

*Thank you Kansashalo!  In my mind, my crown is gold. *


----------



## DC-Cutie

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Lol! Don't forget the gel and some kind of moisturizer (I use my own handmade avacado oil butter)!  I use IC Sparklites for the gel (it has NO alcohol at all).... good luck!



I didn't forget.  I used some homemade flaxseed gel and whipped shea butter..  All done, now just waiting for it to dry and I'll twist out tomorrow


----------



## KRISDEE

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm super glad to see that you've found this thread
> 
> Are you in the DC area? I ask because, I'm looking for someone to do my twists, even though you said you do your own (lucky)! Do you have any recommendations?


 

Try Fabulocs in Capitol Heights off of Central Avenue
http://fabulocs.com/

Lorin or Nimat (owner) is good

or Tranzitionz in Laurel
http://tranzitionz1.com/index.php

Lynette is the owner and does really good work


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank you so very much!!! 


KRISDEE said:


> Try Fabulocs in Capitol Heights off of Central Avenue
> http://fabulocs.com/
> 
> Lorin or Nimat (owner) is good
> 
> or Tranzitionz in Laurel
> http://tranzitionz1.com/index.php
> 
> Lynette is the owner and does really good work


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> Cool locs....
> 
> I've heard of nappturality, but they are tooooooo militant about hair for me - :ninja: I asked a question once about blowdrying and you would have thought I asked for them for their first born, it was a mess!


 


WhitleyGilbert said:


> I rarely venture into the loc section, but I've been a member there for years and I've never had any problems. Every forum has its rules. That site helped me through my transition and keeps me inspired with new styles now. I like it a lot.


 

lol I became a member years ago when I went natural, but I haven't been logged on in a very long time. I'm also no longer natural.


----------



## .pursefiend.

So *DC *didn't BC???? damnit! *snaps fingers*


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> So *DC *didn't BC???? damnit! *snaps fingers*


 
I punked out... for the moment, but I'm going to do it..


----------



## .pursefiend.

^i had such high hopes :cry:


----------



## .pursefiend.

i've been natural for 8 months today


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^  looking good! Your curls look so soft!


----------



## .pursefiend.

^thank you! they are (now) the castor oil is helping. My guy friend was playing in it last night and told me how soft it was and how much he liked it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ oh, you fancy huh???  Lookin' good


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> ^thank you! they are (now) the castor oil is helping. My guy friend was playing in it last night and told me how soft it was and how much he liked it.


 
aww..I had mine cut last night. Its cut really short except on the top. I keep saying i'm going natural again but never do. I keep getting the clippers.



DC-Cutie said:


> ^ oh, you fancy huh??? Lookin' good


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ oh, you fancy huh??? Lookin' good


 
i meannnnnn since you wont BC i gotta be the twa spokesperson lmao.

thanks girl!


----------



## .pursefiend.

~Fabulousity~ said:


> aww..I had mine cut last night. Its cut really short except on the top. I keep saying i'm going natural again but never do. I keep getting the clippers.


 

just do it!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^Maybe one day this summer it will be so hot I will!


----------



## too_cute

.pursefiend. said:


> i've been natural for 8 months today


your curls look so good!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Operation Cute Cutie is in full swing!!  I was able to get an appt at the DevaChan salon in Soho for next Saturday  

The super-stylist that cut my hair last year, have moved to the great Northwest.  So the stylist I'm going to see has come highly recommended.  I'm super excited...

Wish me luck!


----------



## Kansashalo

woo woo woo   can't wait to see the results!


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> Operation Cute Cutie is in full swing!! I was able to get an appt at the DevaChan salon in Soho for next Saturday
> 
> The super-stylist that cut my hair last year, have moved to the great Northwest. So the stylist I'm going to see has come highly recommended. I'm super excited...
> 
> Wish me luck!


 
Sounds exciting!  Please come back with before & after pics and all the details about the salon!  & have fun!


----------



## DC-Cutie

CurlMart has 20% off.*  Use code: SPRING20*


----------



## .pursefiend.

uhhhhh* DC* don't you owe us some pictures?


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> uhhhhh* DC* don't you owe us some pictures?


 
from my twist?  Ummm, no!  They didn't come out so well..  Put it this way - Celie from the Color Purple, her hair looked better than mine !  I'm going to leave the twisting to a professional.  

But, I am getting my cut, so pics of that I'll post.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> from my twist? Ummm, no! They didn't come out so well.. Put it this way - Celie from the Color Purple, her hair looked better than mine ! I'm going to leave the twisting to a professional.
> 
> But, I am getting my cut, so pics of that I'll post.


 

i meant the cut. you've been let off the hook....FOR NOW


----------



## flrich23

OMG I'm so happy I found this thread.  Now I must go back and read lol.  I've been natural for 15 mths, and made the bc last June.


----------



## Kansashalo

DC-Cutie said:


> Operation Cute Cutie is in full swing!!  I was able to get an appt at the DevaChan salon in Soho for next Saturday



Bump


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> Bump



  Scheduling conflict at the salon, so I had to reschedule to next month...  

Actually, I'm a little relieved, because I just wet my hair to check on my curls and I've got more than a few straight (bad word for heat damage) areas.  So, she'll have to cut off more than I thought.  Not bad though, just a little bit more..


----------



## Kansashalo

Well fingers crossed that it isn't heat damage.

I know when I've worn my hair straight for a long time, my curls usually take a week to bounce back to their springy self - hoping this is your case as well.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> Well fingers crossed that it isn't heat damage.
> 
> I know when I've worn my hair straight for a long time, my curls usually take a week to bounce back to their springy self - hoping this is your case as well.



thank you...  I hope it's not either..  I've been scrunching and twirling, so we'll see.  If they don't curl back, snip snip they go.   It's just hair, it will grow back


----------



## GlamazingGrace

My first time seeing this thread! I'm a lifetime natural, but still learning how to fully embrace my insane curls, lol.


----------



## LADC_chick

So, I've decided to leave the relaxers behind. The last time I put one in was just before February 1st (I can't remember the exact date. I just know that it was the end of January). I don't want to do a big chop (I got my first haircut three years ago, and the stylist took off 8" then. Since then, I've kept the bob and have just been trimming the split ends), so I'm gonna need a lot of ideas about transitioning without the big chop. 

Yesterday, I washed and conditioned my hair, and rather than blow dry it, I did two-strand twists that I then coiled around flexi rods. I sat under my hooded dryer, and this was the result. (Well, I took the pix today, so it's not as curly as it was yesterday when I took them out.):






The bottom right picture shows my hair in this weird relaxed state with not a lot of noticeable new growth (but new growth that I feel, nonetheless). So, that's pretty much what I'll be working with. (I also just noticed that with flash, my hair looks black; without it, it's brown.)








That leads me to one of the (many) questions I have (and will continue to have during this process): How do I maintain the first day twists outs and/or flexi rod coils separation for more than one day? Also, how advisable is it to continue using my flat iron for the times when I just don't feel like doing flexi rods, twists outs, and all that jazz?


----------



## Kansashalo

Welcome Glamazing Grace and LADC_Chick 

LADC, I posted my transition method a few post ago.  For me during that process, I just flatironed my new growth until it reached a length to where I could start wearing it out curly (which was probably shoulder-length).  I think at some point, my relaxed hair gave up and just curled too. lol  I continue to only get regular trims as well.

Different things will work for different people so you will probably be trying a few methods until you find the one (product, style, etc.) that works for you.

Enjoy the journey!


----------



## LADC_chick

Kansashalo, the coconut milk that you used, was it in a certain hair product that you bought? Or was it just coconut milk? And where did you buy it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

LADC_chick said:


> Kansashalo, the coconut milk that you used, was it in a certain hair product that you bought? Or was it just coconut milk? And where did you buy it?


 
not Kanashalo, but I used straight coconut milk from the grocery store.  full fat!

Good luck on your transition.  The best advice I can add:
1.  Listen to your hair, if it feel dry - moisture, if it's breaking/shedding - protein.  You need a good combination of both.
2.  YouTube is your friend - lots of good advice
3.  Products - It's trial and error, what works for some might not work for others.  I only purchased from stores that had return policies (Ulta, Sallys, Target, etc), because after 3 tries if it wasn't working - back to the store it went!  I don't like having stuff around.


----------



## Kansashalo

DC-Cutie said:


> not Kanashalo, *but I used straight coconut milk from the grocery store. full fat!*
> 
> Good luck on your transition. The best advice I can add:
> 1. Listen to your hair, if it feel dry - moisture, if it's breaking/shedding - protein. You need a good combination of both.
> 2. YouTube is your friend - lots of good advice
> 3. Products - It's trial and error, what works for some might not work for others. I only purchased from stores that had return policies (Ulta, Sallys, Target, etc), because after 3 tries if it wasn't working - back to the store it went! I don't like having stuff around.


 
Yep, me too - it comes in a can.  In my grocery store, they keep it in the asian food section.


----------



## GOALdigger

I amber rosed my hair yall. I actually like it.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i wanna see!!!

Welcome to the new ladies *waves feverishly*


----------



## DC-Cutie

:useless:





GOALdigger said:


> I amber rosed my hair yall. I actually like it.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^what she said


----------



## GlamazingGrace

GOALdigger said:


> I amber rosed my hair yall. I actually like it.



It didn't happen unless there's pics. LOL


Anywho, I need to figure out a good formal style for my curls. I'm a bridesmaid in a wedding coming up. I was planning to wear my hair straight, but I really don't want to do that anymore. I was going to just try a twist out, but for some reason, my twist outs look nice in the back and a disaster in the front. Go figure.


----------



## GOALdigger

ok so this is how we do in the kinky? ok ok I'm going to remember this.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GOALdigger said:


> ok so this is how we do in the kinky? ok ok I'm going to remember this.


 
:lolots:


----------



## Kansashalo

GOALdigger said:


> ok so this is how we do in the kinky? ok ok I'm going to remember this.


 
:afrocool:


----------



## WhitleyGilbert




----------



## LADC_chick

Thanks for the coconut milk idea, ladies! I haven't bought it yet, but it's definitely at the back of mind. As for the YouTube channels, I've already started visiting NikkiMae, MopTopMaven, and ninapruitt. There's also another girl whose name I forget. Her hair is extra long and she recently shaved the front left side (not anything I'll b doing), but I'll focus on what she did before the shave.


----------



## GlamazingGrace

LADC_chick said:


> Thanks for the coconut milk idea, ladies! I haven't bought it yet, but it's definitely at the back of mind. As for the YouTube channels, I've already started visiting NikkiMae, MopTopMaven, and ninapruitt. There's also another girl whose name I forget. *Her hair is extra long and she recently shaved the front left side (not anything I'll b doing)*, but I'll focus on what she did before the shave.



That's Chime. Her youtube name is HairCrush.


----------



## LADC_chick

Thanks, Glamazing Grace! That's who it is. She has an appropriate YouTube name because I loooove her hair!


----------



## DC-Cutie

who the hell is paying $100 - $300 for 2 strand twist on natural hair, no extension????  Who?????

I called Georgia Salon in NYC and that's the price I was quoted!  No thank you, ma'am!


----------



## .pursefiend.

wow! you might as well get senegalese for that much


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> wow! you might as well get senegalese for that much


 
girl, I could probably fly to senegal and get my twist done for those prices - LOL.   she said it could go up, it started between $100 - $300


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> who the hell is paying $100 - $300 for 2 strand twist on natural hair, no extension???? Who?????
> 
> I called Georgia Salon in NYC and that's the price I was quoted! No thank you, ma'am!


----------



## envyme

I wish I had never gotten a perm in my life.  I wish I would have started the natural journey earlier.


----------



## GlamazingGrace

DC-Cutie said:


> girl, I could probably fly to senegal and get my twist done for those prices - LOL.   she said it could go up, it started between $100 - $300



There's nothing that a person can get my natural, straight out of the scalp hair to do that's miraculous enough for me to pay them $300.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> girl, I could probably fly to senegal and get my twist done for those prices - LOL. she said it could go up, it started between $100 - $300


 

oh hell nah!


i hope *GOALdigger* didnt think we forgot about her haircut


----------



## DC-Cutie

envyme said:


> I wish I had never gotten a perm in my life. I wish I would have started the natural journey earlier.


 
who are you telling???  I look at my mom with side-eye!  But I won't go to hard on her, because I didn't get a relaxer, I think, until the 11th or 12th grade.   Unlike some mom's giving kids perms at 4 years old   that's just looking for trouble...

OK, yesterday, I saw a girl with beautiful twist.  I inquired and have a consult today with the stylist!  I looked at her prices online and for my hair length, the twists will be $65, that's not bad, right?

yes, *GOALdigger -* where da darn pics*!!!*


----------



## .pursefiend.

^thats a real good price!


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> ^thats a real good price!


 
OK...  I was surprised with the price actually, because she's located at some fancy dancy salon downtown.  She's the only African American stylist and I think she only works on natural hair.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> OK... I was surprised with the price actually, because she's located at some fancy dancy salon downtown. She's the only African American stylist and I think she only works on natural hair.


 

i say do it. you've already seen the work. and at most you're only losing $65 vs $300.

my girlfriend gets her hair twisted over on my side in Oxon Hill. but I dont know where...but her hair always looks good too


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> who the hell is paying $100 - $300 for 2 strand twist on natural hair, no extension???? Who?????
> 
> I called Georgia Salon in NYC and that's the price I was quoted! No thank you, ma'am!


 

they got me for $80.00 when If first started my natural journey. My hair wasn't even that long. That was the first and the last time. I taught myself and kicked myself for not learning sooner. But it was an emergency I need to get that grad cap on my head.lol

but she was fast 30minutes.


----------



## KRISDEE

DC-Cutie said:


> OK... I was surprised with the price actually, because she's located at some fancy dancy salon downtown. She's the only African American stylist and I think she only works on natural hair.


 
can we get a referral? lol


----------



## KRISDEE

.pursefiend. said:


> i say do it. you've already seen the work. and at most you're only losing $65 vs $300.
> 
> my girlfriend gets her hair twisted over on my side in Oxon Hill. but I dont know where...but her hair always looks good too


 

there's someplace off of Brinkley Road that I keep hearing about on Curly Nikki but have yet to try...I think they also have a spot in Silver Spring or DC


----------



## .pursefiend.

^brinkley road sounds about right


----------



## DC-Cutie

KRISDEE said:


> there's someplace off of Brinkley Road that I keep hearing about on Curly Nikki but have yet to try...I think they also have a spot in Silver Spring or DC


 
it's called Urban Nature Styles:
http://www.urbannaturestyles.com/contact.htm

I was going to check them out until I read something that kind of perplexed me:

How long will it take for my relaxer to grow out?
Our hair grows at different rates. The average amount of growth is about ï¿½ inch per month. Relaxer does not really grow out, your natural hair grows in. *Chemically processed hair will either break off or need to be cut off.*


----------



## KRISDEE

yep that's it...

I have a baby shower that I am hosting this weekend so I wanted to get my hair done up a little more but I am also pressed for time...I am contemplating getting it straightened but I always hate myself afterwards. I haven't straightened since the beggining of December of last year.

any style suggestions, ladies?


----------



## gre8dane

envyme said:


> I wish I had never gotten a perm in my life. I wish I would have started the natural journey earlier.


 
Same here!  I never liked getting a relaxer, only the result - if I had known what I know now!  If only YouTube had been around....

*DC* - please let us know about your experience and of course, pictures!


----------



## Kansashalo

DC-Cutie said:


> it's called Urban Nature Styles:
> http://www.urbannaturestyles.com/contact.htm
> 
> I was going to check them out until I read something that kind of perplexed me:
> 
> How long will it take for my relaxer to grow out?
> Our hair grows at different rates. The average amount of growth is about ï¿½ inch per month. Relaxer does not really grow out, your natural hair grows in. *Chemically processed hair will either break off or need to be cut off.*


 
Yeah, the bolded is not true 100% of the time.


----------



## Myblackbag

Hi ladies, need your help.  I have been a reader in this thread but haven't really commented much.  I haven't had a relaxer since May 27 and I am really tired of fighting with my natural vs. processed hair.  I really want to cut off the perm but am not sure if I have enough hair for any type of style or if I have to shave it all off. I have been doing twist outs but they are not the best because I am losing hair constantly.  Help!!


----------



## Myblackbag

GOALdigger said:


> I amber rosed my hair yall. I actually like it.


 
I am thinking about doing the same.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Myblackbag said:


> Hi ladies, need your help. I have been a reader in this thread but haven't really commented much. I haven't had a relaxer since May 27 and I am really tired of fighting with my natural vs. processed hair. I really want to cut off the perm but am not sure if I have enough hair for any type of style or if I have to shave it all off. I have been doing twist outs but they are not the best because I am losing hair constantly. Help!!


 
What are you doing to your hair (routine wise) and what products?  Usually, these two areas are where the problems come from...


----------



## Myblackbag

I have been twisting my hair at night with water, shea moisture milk and coconut oil then untwisting in the morning but I am still losing alot of hair on a daily basis.  I haven't put heat to my hair in awhile other than occasionaly sitting under a bonnet dryer to dry my twists, however, I let them air dry most of the time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Myblackbag said:


> I have been twisting my hair at night with water, shea moisture milk and coconut oil then untwisting in the morning but I am still losing alot of hair on a daily basis. I haven't put heat to my hair in awhile other than occasionaly sitting under a bonnet dryer to dry my twists, however, I let them air dry most of the time.


 
my guess is your hair might be getting too much protein, of all the oils, coconut oil has the highest protein content.  Also, too much water, for some isn't a good thing - on the flip, it can cause your hair to be over moisturized.

How often do you detangle and what do you use?  What about shampooing?  Do you do protein treatments and DC at least once a week?


----------



## Myblackbag

DC-Cutie said:


> my guess is your hair might be getting too much protein, of all the oils, coconut oil has the highest protein content. Also, too much water, for some isn't a good thing - on the flip, it can cause your hair to be over moisturized.
> 
> How often do you detangle and what do you use? What about shampooing? Do you do protein treatments and DC at least once a week?


 
Don't think it's too moisturized, it's still super dry, especially at the roots.
What kind of protein treatments do you recommend?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Myblackbag said:


> Don't think it's too moisturized, it's still super dry, especially at the roots.
> What kind of protein treatments do you recommend?


 
while you're transitioning, I recommend either
Aphogee - the hardcore treatment you only need 2 times a year
or
Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor - lighter to use every other month..

at the roots and the demarcation area you really, really have to pay special those two areas are more prone to breakage.  Shedding is OK, but breakage isn't.


----------



## Myblackbag

Thanks DC, I will try that.  Where do you buy it.  I'm having shedding and breakage.


----------



## GlamazingGrace

I am having a love/hate relationship with the Denman brush. It does define my curls. However, I have more shrinkage after I use it. And I feel like it takes out more of my hair. I don't know, I don't think I'm using it anymore.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Myblackbag said:


> Thanks DC, I will try that.  Where do you buy it.  I'm having shedding and breakage.



You're welcome.  You can purchase both at Sally Beauty.  and you MUST do a DC afterwards,  So make sure you have a good moisturizing conditioner.

Also, ensure that your roots are moisturized during the week.  When I transitioned I used Elasta QP Mango Butter, but there are others out there.

Good Luck and come back if you have more questions or get frustrated.  We've all been there


----------



## DC-Cutie

GlamazingGrace said:


> I am having a love/hate relationship with the Denman brush. It does define my curls. However, I have more shrinkage after I use it. And I feel like it takes out more of my hair. I don't know, I don't think I'm using it anymore.



Have you tried using a diffuser afterwards?  That helps keep the curls, but also adds length and volume to your hair...


----------



## GlamazingGrace

DC-Cutie said:


> Have you tried using a diffuser afterwards?  That helps keep the curls, but also adds length and volume to your hair...



I do diffuse, but I don't think I've diffused after using the Denman. I'll have to try it out my next wash.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I use the DevChan diffuser since the shape is great for getting to your roots without disturbing the curls.


----------



## DC-Cutie

2 words: Tangle Teezer!

My goodness, I feel like throwing my Denman brush out the darn window!  The tangle teezer has my curls clumping and so springy!!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

GlamazingGrace said:


> I am having a love/hate relationship with the Denman brush. It does define my curls. However, I have more shrinkage after I use it. And I feel like it takes out more of my hair. I don't know, I don't think I'm using it anymore.



Have you tried taking out every other row of your denman?  This drastically reduced the amount of hairs my denman pulls out.  Also I never ever ever pull a comb (wide tooth and the only one I own) or brush (my every other row denman) through my hair without gobs of conditioner all over it.  I have been doing this consistently since I BCed 3.5 years ago and I now have mid back length hair.  I don't know about shrinkage but I'm telling you I've never had a problem with excessive hair loss since I started doing this. HTH


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Myblackbag said:


> Hi ladies, need your help.  I have been a reader in this thread but haven't really commented much.  I haven't had a relaxer since May 27 and I am really tired of fighting with my natural vs. processed hair.  I really want to cut off the perm but am not sure if I have enough hair for any type of style or if I have to shave it all off. I have been doing twist outs but they are not the best because I am losing hair constantly.  Help!!



Hey just chiming in here.  You need to solidify your hair regime.  If you want to see whether your hair is too dry or over moisturized do the water test.  Basically if your hair is super dry and you place a strand in the water it will not sink and get wet.  Alternatively if your hair is over moisturized it will sink rapidly.  I really recommend you do this before doing a hardcore protein treatment.  My hair hated Aphogee the first time I used it and I haven't used it since.  I would try using something less harsh and more natural at first such as an egg in a good cheapy DC like any brand cholesterol and mix in lots and lots of honey and silk amino acids if you have them and hemp seed oil (I make my own products 95% of the time so I have this type of stuff around).  Sit under a hot cap/drier for at least 45 minutes.  Rinse it out and follow with a good leave in and seal it with oil.  I prefer coconut or sweet almond oil.  If you really want to take it up a notch do a henna treatment which has protein and also provides a great deal of strength to each strand.  I do these religiously as well about every 3-4 months.  Follow with a STRONGLY MOISTURIZING DC. Also I transitioned for the same amount of time you did and at this point I had truly had enough of battle and just went ahead and BC'ed.  My life got a lot easier...



Myblackbag said:


> I have been twisting my hair at night with water, shea moisture milk and coconut oil then untwisting in the morning but I am still losing alot of hair on a daily basis.  I haven't put heat to my hair in awhile other than occasionaly sitting under a bonnet dryer to dry my twists, however, I let them air dry most of the time.



I dont' know about shea moisture milk.  I have never used this product, but when I moisturize my hair daily I used a homemade mixture of water, glycerin, castor oil, EO's and a little bit of rose water.  I always seal it with coconut oil and I do this 2x's a day.  My hair stays soft and healthy this way.  I make this stuff in bulk and put it in a spray bottle hasn't let me down yet.   Can I ask why you are twisting and untwisting every day?  Are you wearing twist outs every day?  Even if you are you'd don't need to retwist and twist every day.  Its been my experience that the more you handle your hair the more you damage it.  I have probably given you too much advice that you didn't ask for but I really hope this was some help


----------



## GlamazingGrace

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Have you tried taking out every other row of your denman?  This drastically reduced the amount of hairs my denman pulls out.  Also I never ever ever pull a comb (wide tooth and the only one I own) or brush (my every other row denman) through my hair without gobs of conditioner all over it.  I have been doing this consistently since I BCed 3.5 years ago and I now have mid back length hair.  I don't know about shrinkage but I'm telling you I've never had a problem with excessive hair loss since I started doing this. HTH



How do I take out every other row?

I have crazy shrinkage regardless of what I do. My hair's waist length straight and about an inch or two past my shoulders curly if I'm using a shower comb. With my denman, it looks like a curly bob. There's nothing wrong with a curly bob but when you have a large head like I do, you need length or volume, preferably both but at least one, lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GlamazingGrace said:


> How do I take out every other row?
> 
> I have crazy shrinkage regardless of what I do. My hair's waist length straight and about an inch or two past my shoulders curly if I'm using a shower comb. With my denman, it looks like a curly bob. There's nothing wrong with a curly bob but when you have a large head like I do, you need length or volume, preferably both but at least one, lol.


 
Modify Denman Brush:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf-mH5Mxuik

and yes, shrinkage is CRAZY!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

GlamazingGrace said:


> How do I take out every other row?
> 
> I have crazy shrinkage regardless of what I do. My hair's waist length straight and about an inch or two past my shoulders curly if I'm using a shower comb. With my denman, it looks like a curly bob. There's nothing wrong with a curly bob but when you have a large head like I do, you need length or volume, preferably both but at least one, lol.



Lol - I hear you!  I only ever wear my hair in twists and twistouts because acheiving the perfect cascading curls for me takes so much time and effort that I don't have that I only do it on special occasions.  Mmmhhh sounds like you really have a lot of hair - can I ask what products your using to try and get your hair curly? I have a friend who's hairs is about the same length as yours is straight and when it's curly it sits at about shoulder length for her.  

Okay, how to take every other row out of your denman:

1. Place your denman brush under the tap of water and wet it well.
2. Flip your denman over handle back facing you and grab the red rubbery part.
3. Slide the red rubbery part away from your body, i.e. if your left hand is on the handle and the handle is closest to your body  with the brush upside down you should be using your right hand to pull the red portion of the denman off and away from your body.
4. When the red part is removed open up the flaps that were being squeezed together by the brush. 
5. Now you can just remove every other row of teeth from the denman
6. When your done it should start from the outside in with teeth, empty, teeth...
6. Squeeze the base of the red portion back together and slide it back into the empty brush portion of the denman.  You may have to flip the handle over (this time facing your face) in order to do this.
7.  Presto perfect denman that doesn't take out excessive hair upon detangling! 

Let me know if some part of that was unclear to you.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

DC-Cutie said:


> Modify Denman Brush:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf-mH5Mxuik
> 
> and yes, shrinkage is CRAZY!



Lol darn wish I had seen that before I wrote all of that lol so much easier . Oh well whatever helps. 

ETA: DC whatever happened with your twist situation?  You find somebody or are you still gonna keep practicing?  I say keep practicing but lol I'm always thinking about shoes....


----------



## DC-Cutie

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Lol darn wish I had seen that before I wrote all of that lol so much easier . Oh well whatever helps.


 
every bit helps.  You gave some good tips for getting her routine down.  I always forget that everybody's hair doesn't like protein (the hardcore kind), but you need some every now and then.

Oh, I went to Freestyle Beauty this weekend and WOWZA, they've got a lot of new product lines for curly heads!  The first time I went, they only had like 3 lines.

Miss Jessies (not a fan of)
DevaCurl (love)
Twisted Sista
Curl Junkie
Aubrey Organics
Qhemet Biologics
Oyin Handmade


----------



## DC-Cutie

VeryStylishGirl said:


> ETA: DC whatever happened with your twist situation? You find somebody or are you still gonna keep practicing? I say keep practicing but lol I'm always thinking about shoes....


 
I found a lady to do them.  My appt is Saturday, I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

DC-Cutie said:


> every bit helps.  You gave some good tips for getting her routine down.  I always forget that everybody's hair doesn't like protein (the hardcore kind), but you need some every now and then.
> 
> Oh, I went to Freestyle Beauty this weekend and WOWZA, they've got a lot of new product lines for curly heads!  The first time I went, they only had like 3 lines.
> 
> Miss Jessies (not a fan of)
> DevaCurl (love)
> Twisted Sista
> Curl Junkie
> Aubrey Organics
> Qhemet Biologics
> Oyin Handmade



Am I missing something?  What and where is Freestyle Beauty? I also hate Miss Jesssies with a burning passion .   All her products dry my hair OUT!! I've never tried DevaCurl but I noticed Ulta is carrying it now.  Personally I love Aubrey Organics to death.  It is my favorite hairline!!! All of their products rule most particularly Honey Suckle Rose Conditioner (my DC of choice )  I can't say enough about this company.  I also enjoy Qhemet Biologics and I used to use Oyin a while ago.  These days my routine is so simple.  I don't use a lot of products that are "pre-made".  AO is really the only company I buy from with regularity and oddly Nexxus cause they got my hooked on for life detangling conditioner.  Everything else I make myself 

Yeah and girl you ain't said nothing about that protein .  In fact I firmly believe most women who aren't relaxed and don't regularly straighten their hair don't need much in the way of protein treatment.  Afro textured hair is already horrendously prone to dryness because of the coil pattern not allowing sebum to seep down but then to combine with regular harsh protein - yipes!  I swear by henna as a rule because I constantly braid my hair, but I'm not a fan of proteins like Aphogee because it has always been overkill for my hair.   Yay I haven't "talked" hair in so long hooray for finding you and this thread 




DC-Cutie said:


> I found a lady to do them.  My appt is Saturday, I'll keep you guys posted



And congrats on finding someone to style your hair. I hope it comes out magnificently!


----------



## DC-Cutie

FreeStyle Beauty is a beauty supply store in Alexandria, VA


----------



## GOALdigger

I'm thinkin of getting a part in my (imaginary)Amber Rose. Like Solange. Maybe some waves too. I'll upload a picture one day.


----------



## GlamazingGrace

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Lol - I hear you!  I only ever wear my hair in twists and twistouts because acheiving the perfect cascading curls for me takes so much time and effort that I don't have that I only do it on special occasions.  Mmmhhh sounds like you really have a lot of hair - can I ask what products your using to try and get your hair curly? I have a friend who's hairs is about the same length as yours is straight and when it's curly it sits at about shoulder length for her.



I have yet to try a twist out and I'm not entirely sure why. I'm considering it for my friend's wedding though. 

I'm one of those product junkie people who is on a never ending quest for awesome products, lol. So I have some of everything. But thus far, my staple products are:

- Herbal Essences Totally Twisted shampoo and conditioner (I normally co-wash but every so often I shampoo)
- Kinky Curly Knot Today as a leave in and to help detangle. 
- I have this Jane Carter deep conditioner that I like but can't remember the exact name of. 
- Sometimes I use a gel to combat frizz, Ecostyler, KCCC, or Fantasia IC. Depends on what's closest. 
- I recently discovered that my hair likes coconut oil. 

I switch up products a lot, but those are the ones in rotation the most. I try to keep it simple because my hair gets bratty when I do too much. I just bought some stuff from the Shea Moisture line at Walgreens but I haven't had the opportunity to use it yet. I got this curl smoothie stuff and this curl milk....hopefully I like it.  And thanks for the help about the denman, I'm going to try that later on.


----------



## Jahpson

is this thread still running?

I need your help ladies. Lately I have been working out 4-5 times a week (applause, thanks I try) and I have been sweating. 

This is the situation, I use to have my hair blow dried and flat ironed (by me or my stylist) but since i work out so often this is going to be the case. I am going to try co-washing after my workouts.

can anyone recommend a good conditioner for me? my scalp is really dry after my head is dry from a workout and I can't shampoo everyday.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^I like Aussie Moist and Yes to Cucumbers


----------



## .pursefiend.

GOALdigger said:


> I'm thinkin of getting a part in my (imaginary)Amber Rose. Like Solange. Maybe some waves too. I'll upload a picture one day.


 

we're done with you until you provide a picture! 

(kidding)


----------



## Kansashalo

Jahpson said:


> is this thread still running?
> 
> I need your help ladies. Lately I have been working out 4-5 times a week (applause, thanks I try) and I have been sweating.
> 
> This is the situation, I use to have my hair blow dried and flat ironed (by me or my stylist) but since i work out so often this is going to be the case. I am going to try co-washing after my workouts.
> 
> can anyone recommend a good conditioner for me? my scalp is really dry after my head is dry from a workout and I can't shampoo everyday.


 
For a conditioner wash, I've always used Suave's Tropical Coconut Milk conditioner - gave me moisture, good results, and it's cheap. 

Hey - have you tried wearing a headband during your workout?  I know for me, it keeps the sweat off of my hair.


----------



## Jahpson

Kansashalo said:


> For a conditioner wash, I've always used Suave's Tropical Coconut Milk conditioner - gave me moisture, good results, and it's cheap.
> 
> Hey - have you tried wearing a headband during your workout?  I know for me, it keeps the sweat off of my hair.




Thanks!

Yes I wear headbands but like the back of my head (covered in hair lol) actually sweats too


----------



## envyme

Okay ladies, I am loving the Its A Ten line!! Seriously!! My curls POP like the girls in a 2 Live Crew Video.  Its insane!  Ugh, now I have to get rid of my other products.  I wonder the $ of products under my sink!  I now know to buy one product at a time, and not the entire freaking line like I did with Aveda and Moroccan Oil. ush:

The conditioner makes my hair super soft and curly, and the leave in strengthens it. I've been using them for about 3 weeks now, and its a 10 lol!


----------



## .pursefiend.

^never heard of it. where can we get it?


----------



## envyme

My friend is a hair dresser, so I get it from CosmoProf.  Apparently, it has been out for a while, but I just noticed it lol!  Search Amazon.com, and see some reviews.  The conditioner is great, and the leavin-in is amazing.



.pursefiend. said:


> ^never heard of it. where can we get it?


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh, I went to Freestyle Beauty this weekend and WOWZA, they've got a lot of new product lines for curly heads! The first time I went, they only had like 3 lines.
> 
> Miss Jessies (not a fan of)
> DevaCurl (love)
> Twisted Sista
> Curl Junkie
> Aubrey Organics
> Qhemet Biologics
> Oyin Handmade


 
Thanks for the tip *DC*!  I've been wanting to try a Curl Junkie deep conditioner.



VeryStylishGirl said:


> Yeah and girl you ain't said nothing about that protein . In fact I firmly believe most *women who aren't relaxed and don't regularly straighten their hair don't need much in the way of protein treatment.* Afro textured hair is already horrendously prone to dryness because of the coil pattern not allowing sebum to seep down but then to combine with regular harsh protein - yipes! I swear by henna as a rule because I constantly braid my hair, but I'm not a fan of proteins like Aphogee because it has always been overkill for my hair. Yay I haven't "talked" hair in so long hooray for finding you and this thread


 
Agree about the protein.  I used my Aphogee, my hair stunk and felt horrible so I gave it to a relaxed friend.  It was too much.  I only use protein when I notice a lot of shedding.  I use a protein by Giovanni, very gentle, and want to try Repair Me by Curl Junkie next.



Jahpson said:


> can anyone recommend a good conditioner for me? *my scalp is really dry* after my head is dry from a workout and I can't shampoo everyday.


 
All I wear is wash-n-go, I co-wash with VO5 Moisture Milks and use Giovanni Smooth as Silk as my leave-in.  My hair always feels nice & soft since I mix oils in the Giovanni, but when my scalp feels dry, I rub oil in my hands, get it on my fingertips & gently rub the oil on my scalp while my hair is wet so I won't agitate the curls and it truly helps.  I used Carol's Daughter Hair Mimosa like this, as my 'hair grease', but I could smell it later in the day once my hair was dry, ush: - not for me.  I gave it to a friend that loves CD.

For those that do not have a Denman brush and are considering getting one, get the D31/41.  No modifying needed since the pins are spaced wide & is the Denman recommended for thick & curly hair.  I loves it & need the D31 for travel:

http://www.folica.com/tools/hair-brushes/denman-volumizing-brush


----------



## Myblackbag

Hello ladies, I BC'd today.  I let a friend cut off the perm, then I went to a shop to get it cut into a style.  I was so upset, when the stylist turned my chair around, I saw Shirley from "What's Happening" staring back at me.  I can't tell you how upset I was with the rounded cut.  I didn't want her to mess up my hair any further so I left.  I have since washed my hair and it shrunk down dramatically and I am feeling better.  Gonna work with my hair for a few days and see how I like it.

I need to know what I should do/use in the morning when I get up?  Thanks ladies.


----------



## envyme

I wish we could do give-aways...  I have a new Aveda Be Curly (expensive ugh!!) conditioner (big bottle) that I would give away. It is not for my hair texture...


----------



## Kansashalo

Congrats on the BC Myblackbag! 
Would love to see a pic of the new 'do!




gre8dane said:


> For those that do not have a Denman brush and are considering getting one, get the D31/41.  No modifying needed since the pins are spaced wide & is the Denman recommended for thick & curly hair.  I loves it & need the D31 for travel:
> 
> http://www.folica.com/tools/hair-brushes/denman-volumizing-brush



Ah ha!  I didn't know this was a volumizing brush - hence probably why I get a 'fro everytime I've used this thing.




envyme said:


> I wish we could do give-aways...  I have a new Aveda Be Curly (expensive ugh!!) conditioner (big bottle) that I would give away. It is not for my hair texture...



At one time we did talk about having a 'Curly Girl beauty box' but I don't what became of it.  I would LOVE to stick that Denman brush in it personally.


----------



## gre8dane

Kansashalo said:


> Ah ha! I didn't know this was a volumizing brush - hence probably *why I get a 'fro* everytime I've used this thing.


 
What??  I only use the Denman in the shower and I love the twist & coils I get from the Denman D41 on wet hair.  I was using a regular wide-tooth comb to comb my hair after the Denman to loosen the curls since the brush left my hair plastered to my head, KWIM.  Now I've figured it out & I really like it.  

The Denman brushes are described as excellent brushes for blow-drying, the D3 for smoothing/shaping & the D41 for volume & thicker hair.  We use it differently & as much advertising they get on YouTube, Denman should begin to include how we use it in their descriptions.  My D41 had a sticker on the packaging stating it is great for curly/AA hair which is a start.


----------



## Kansashalo

gre8dane said:


> What??  I only use the Denman in the shower and I love the twist & coils I get from the Denman D41 on wet hair.  I was using a regular wide-tooth comb to comb my hair after the Denman to loosen the curls since the brush left my hair plastered to my head, KWIM.  Now I've figured it out & I really like it.
> 
> The Denman brushes are described as excellent brushes for blow-drying, the D3 for smoothing/shaping & the D41 for volume & thicker hair.  We use it differently & as much advertising they get on YouTube, Denman should begin to include how we use it in their descriptions.  My D41 had a sticker on the packaging stating it is great for curly/AA hair which is a start.



I think the reason why I get a fro from the D41 is because my hair is already thick and curly and this brush is just adds to it.  I have a D3 so I may try that one in the shower and see what happens.


----------



## .pursefiend.

how bout i dont know which denman i have lol

Congrats on the BC *Myblackbag*


----------



## Myblackbag

My hair is so dry. What do you ladies put on your hair to keep it moisterized
throughout the day? This morning I put on a Argon oil restorative mask for 30 minutes, Keracare leave-in conditioner, and Mizani coconut hairdress. About 6 hours later my hair was dry again. What do you ladies recommend for really dry hair?


----------



## taniherd

Maybe you could try Vatika coconut oil.

http://www.dabur.com/Products-Personal Care-Vatika Hair Oil


----------



## DC-Cutie

Myblackbag said:


> My hair is so dry. What do you ladies put on your hair to keep it moisterized
> throughout the day? This morning I put on a Argon oil restorative mask for 30 minutes, Keracare leave-in conditioner, and Mizani coconut hairdress. About 6 hours later my hair was dry again. What do you ladies recommend for really dry hair?


 
of all the oils, coconut has a higher protein count, so you may not want to use that too often as it could be the cause of your dryness.  Have you tried Black Castor Oil - this stuff is the TRUTH!

To keep my hair moisturized sometimes I do oil rinses (check youtube) and in the evening I would spray my hair with a water, conditioner and oil mixture then place a plastic cap on, then my scarf.  In the morning my hair would be soft and I'd just spray with some DevaCurl Set it Free...


----------



## .pursefiend.

^i'm going to try the oil mix overnight


----------



## taniherd

Any thoughts/reviews on Jane Carter hair products?


----------



## Myblackbag

Thanks taniherd & dc-cutie, I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Rocky1976

Lol


----------



## Regina07

Thanks ladies for the suggestion to remove rows from my denman!  Brushing my hair today was a world of difference -- no breakage and 5-10 strands in the brush.

now I need to figure out how to keep my ends moisturized without making my scalp oily!

Thanks for all the great tips and suggestions.


----------



## GOALdigger

Im going to create a thread for  cosmetics for us kinky ( women of color) what's a cute thread title yall.


----------



## sunglow

taniherd said:


> Any thoughts/reviews on Jane Carter hair products?



I've been using the revitalizing leave-in conditioner and I really like it. I just bought the hair nourishing cream but haven't used it yet.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Any of you familiar with the youtuber "*taren916*"?? she had this beautiful big curly hair and she big chopped to very short hair. its so cute


----------



## taniherd

sunglow said:


> I've been using the revitalizing leave-in conditioner and I really like it. I just bought the hair nourishing cream but haven't used it yet.


 

Ok. 
I just bought the 3 pack from Amazon.  
Shampoo, conditioner, and leave-in.  Was thinking about buying that Nourish and Shine from Target as well.  
Let me know what you think about the cream.  
I'm still transitioning but my hair type is a mix of 4b and 4c.


----------



## GlamazingGrace

taniherd said:


> Any thoughts/reviews on Jane Carter hair products?



I really like the nutrient replenishing conditioner and the nourish & shine. Those are the only products I have tried from the line. I looked for the curl defining cream but our Whole Foods doesn't carry it. I could get it online but I kinda don't want to, lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

we really should start up a box.  I have a few things I'd like to pass on...


----------



## .pursefiend.

i'm going into my protective style for a few months. atleast till my 1 year anniversary. i'm getting braided up tomorrow


----------



## taniherd

GlamazingGrace said:


> I really like the nutrient replenishing conditioner and the nourish & shine. Those are the only products I have tried from the line. I looked for the curl defining cream but our Whole Foods doesn't carry it. I could get it online but I kinda don't want to, lol.


 

If you don't want to buy online...maybe check at Super Target.  
I know a select few carry Jane Carter products?  I hope you can find one that does in your area.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GlamazingGrace said:


> I really like the nutrient replenishing conditioner and the nourish & shine. Those are the only products I have tried from the line. I looked for the curl defining cream but our Whole Foods doesn't carry it. I could get it online but I kinda don't want to, lol.



All you have to do is ask the whole body manager to order it


----------



## Myblackbag

It took me about a week and a half to be comfortable with my bc.  Now I am working on the daily routine. *DC*, I can't remember the mixture that you use to refresh your hair throughout the day. Can you list it again?


----------



## Lapis

*Jem* said:


> Right now I am doing the tightly curly method- works really great for my 3b/c hair. it sounds crazy but it really works
> http://www.tightlycurly.com/technique/curlyprimer/



I know this post is old, but I believe my 4 year old is going to love you, lol this would be perfect for her hair, it loves co-washes, and the more silicone the better, her hair eschews natural products  


On my hair I have dreads, I'm boring they are past my butt and I basically do nothing but wash and wear


----------



## GOALdigger

http://www.afrobella.com/wp-content...rganic-tee.pomegranate.w335h380z1-264x300.jpghttp://www.afrobella.com/wp-content...ganic-tee.pomegranate.w335h380z1-264x300.jpgI need this shirt in my life

afrobella.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/just-act-natural.american-apparel-juniors-organic-tee.pomegranate.w335h380z1-264x300.jpg


----------



## talldrnkofwater

.pursefiend. said:


> Any of you familiar with the youtuber "*taren916*"?? she had this beautiful big curly hair and she big chopped to very short hair. its so cute



I like her.  I also like her hair cut.  I am a "friend" of hers on fb


----------



## Kansashalo

GOALdigger said:


> http://www.afrobella.com/wp-content...rganic-tee.pomegranate.w335h380z1-264x300.jpghttp://www.afrobella.com/wp-content...ganic-tee.pomegranate.w335h380z1-264x300.jpgI need this shirt in my life
> 
> afrobella.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/just-act-natural.american-apparel-juniors-organic-tee.pomegranate.w335h380z1-264x300.jpg



You and me both need that tee - it is too cute!


----------



## DC-Cutie

me three!
http://skreened.com/differently/just-act-natural/all-items


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> me three!
> http://skreened.com/differently/just-act-natural/all-items




m'am delete some of your dm's so i can respond. thanks management


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> m'am delete some of your dm's so i can respond. thanks management



cleared....


----------



## taniherd

Hello all....I have a question for transitioners or those who have already transitioned.  Its's only been 5 1/2 months since I've had my last relaxer.
For the past few months I've been wearing protective styles(twist outs & roller sets).  
Is it ok to twist and roll my hair every night?  
Would that be damaging to my hair?


----------



## DC-Cutie

my new 'do....  I got it cut last Friday:

Went from this:







To this:


----------



## .pursefiend.

All goneeeee!!! I love it!!! i can't wait to see it in person


----------



## Kansashalo

DC cutie I like it!! :smile!:


----------



## GOALdigger

NEW OBBESSION ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GENIE LOCs/yarn braids.

cheap and cute. Plus its lighter than really hair.

Can't wait til my hair grow longer to do this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kkzj7Xj5zoA


----------



## taniherd

DC Cutie:  Why did you decide to cut your hair?  
I like it both ways.  You have pretty natural curls.


----------



## DC-Cutie

taniherd said:


> DC Cutie:  Why did you decide to cut your hair?
> I like it both ways.  You have pretty natural curls.



I dunno, really....  wanted to try something new


----------



## Lapis

GOALdigger said:


> NEW OBBESSION ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GENIE LOCs/yarn braids.
> 
> cheap and cute. Plus its lighter than really hair.
> 
> Can't wait til my hair grow longer to do this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kkzj7Xj5zoA



 I can't believe these came back, I had these in the late 90's and I got soo pissed when it was time to take them out I cut to the new growth and rocked comb twist, they were so hot, cute but hot.


----------



## GOALdigger

Lapis said:


> I can't believe these came back, I had these in the late 90's and I got soo pissed when it was time to take them out I cut to the new growth and rocked comb twist, they were so hot, cute but hot.


 
ive always wanted dreads but not the commitment.So these seem perfect. Especially in the winter time. I'm pretty sure I could do them myself. I twist with the best of them but braid..not so much. 

Plus, I would be able to play with the length, color and curl them. Come october I should be good to go.


----------



## LADC_chick

So, I have a random question. When talking about when you went natural, do you count the time you got your last relaxer or texturizer? Or do you start with the time when you would normally touch up, but decided against touching up? I ask because my last relaxer was at the end of January, but I normally would have touched up mid-March, except I didn't. So, would I say that I went natural mid-March?

(I know. I know. It's so random, but I'm random that way sometimes.)


----------



## Lapis

GOALdigger said:


> ive always wanted dreads but not the commitment.So these seem perfect. Especially in the winter time. I'm pretty sure I could do them myself. I twist with the best of them but braid..not so much.
> 
> Plus, I would be able to play with the length, color and curl them. Come october I should be good to go.



That makes sense, I don't know how easy it is, I can braid hair but putting in extensions they slip quickly so I know I'm doing something wrong.
Anyway this is a perfect winter plan.


----------



## GOALdigger

Lapis said:


> That makes sense, I don't know how easy it is, *I can braid hair but putting in extensions *they slip quickly so I know I'm doing something wrong.
> Anyway this is a perfect winter plan.


 
me neither. I think Im going to find me dollbaby. some where. I've got the black american girl doll she has coarse hair. Im going to practice on her until my hair grows in. Excited.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LADC_chick said:


> So, I have a random question. When talking about when you went natural, do you count the time you got your last relaxer or texturizer? Or do you start with the time when you would normally touch up, but decided against touching up? I ask because my last relaxer was at the end of January, but I normally would have touched up mid-March, except I didn't. So, would I say that I went natural mid-March?
> 
> (I know. I know. It's so random, but I'm random that way sometimes.)



the last time you had a chemical (straightening) process, so I'd say you started your natural journey in January


----------



## LADC_chick

DC-Cutie said:


> the last time you had a chemical (straightening) process, so I'd say you started your natural journey in January


 
Thanks for answering!

Right now, I'm in the thick of it (pun intended). I have maybe about half an inch of new growth (or, my hair in its natural state, I guess), so I'm working with like, three different textures of hair. My edges are more tightly coiled, but the inside of my hair is wavy. And, of course, there's the relaxed portion that dominates my hair. 

On Friday, I went to Target and bought the Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Curling Control Shampoo and the matching conditioner (Curl and Style Conditioning Milk). It's a leave-in, which I've used since I bought it, but tonight I'm going to use the shampoo. I'm anxious to see what it does for my hair.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I purchased the Shea moisture conditioner and my goodness, it's so heavily perfumed. I didn't even use it. I will be returning it. I do like the curl moisturizer, though!


----------



## GOALdigger

i like the sheamoisture because it smells good. Im going to get the body products cause I realy don't see that it making a difference with my hair.


----------



## LADC_chick

So, I used them last night (the shampoo and conditioner). While in the shower, I noticed the fragrance, but since then, I haven't. I have to say--I love it! My hair is super curly today (although I'm at the point where I'm using flexi rods to achieve my curls and to mask the two textures of hair), and the curls are falling nicely. My roots are very soft and wavy, too, so that's nice!


----------



## juicyincouture

oohh lala braids! I want to try the poetic justice braids atleast once  I am so excited about my progress!  





I've been wearing a crap load of top buns lately and flat ironing for low ponytails.


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> my new 'do.... I got it cut last Friday:
> 
> Went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:


 
Wow!  Very very nice!!  Any regrets a week in?



LADC_chick said:


> So, I used them last night (the shampoo and conditioner). While in the shower, I noticed the fragrance, but since then, I haven't. I have to say--I love it! My hair is super curly today (although I'm at the point where I'm using flexi rods to achieve my curls and to mask the two textures of hair), and the curls are falling nicely. My roots are very soft and wavy, too, so that's nice!


 
GL with your transition.  If you get discouraged or impatient & begin to eye that relaxer box, just come in here to get back on track!



juicyincouture said:


> oohh lala braids! I want to try the poetic justice braids atleast once  I am so excited about my progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wearing a crap load of top buns lately and flat ironing for low ponytails.


 
Love your coils, so beautiful!


----------



## juicyincouture

thanks!



gre8dane said:


> Wow!  Very very nice!!  Any regrets a week in?
> 
> 
> 
> GL with your transition.  If you get discouraged or impatient & begin to eye that relaxer box, just come in here to get back on track!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your coils, so beautiful!


----------



## LADC_chick

gre8dane said:


> GL with your transition. If you get discouraged or impatient & begin to eye that relaxer box, just come in here to get back on track!


 
Thank you! And I'll be sure to do that. I also stalk blogs so, that's helpful to give me some ideas on what to do with my hair on the days I get frustrated. 

I've wanted to leave the relaxers behind for a while. I remember back in November a friend and I were talking about hair. She goes to her colorist on a regular basis, and she said that she didn't know what she'd do if she got pregnant since she'd not be able to color her hair. And I talked about not being able to relax my hair if I got pregnant. While I'd thought before about letting my natural hair grow (mainly when _Soul Food_ was on Showtime and I coveted Vanessa Williams' hair), it wasn't until the November conversation that the seed was planted.


----------



## envyme

*i need help my sisters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My edges are shot! What can I use to grow them back in?  I'm so depressed.:cry:  My hairdresser said that it was because I was not taking my prenatals POST pregnancy, but I think its stress.  I'm so unhappy.  I know that there are wars going on and worse things to feel unhappy about, but i am sad!


----------



## gre8dane

LADC_chick said:


> Thank you! And I'll be sure to do that. *I also stalk blogs* so, that's helpful to give me some ideas on what to do with my hair on the days I get frustrated.
> 
> *I've wanted to leave the relaxers behind for a while*.


 
I said this since I got real frustrated last summer 2-3 months into doing this - I was overwhelmed with all the info on YouTube & my hair.  I talked to a friend & went thru this thread again to get some perspective.  I think I did 'too much' research.  It's just hair and it is a big change from relaxers, but I had to remember what my mom did to my hair when I was young and how I've cared for little girls' hair in my family.  We never did henna, pre-poo, essential oils & amla this-n-that and all had thick heads of hair.  I don't color or flat-iron my hair so I just keep it simple.

I'm so glad I don't relax anymore - my scalp has not felt this good in so so so long!



envyme said:


> *i need help my sisters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> My edges are shot! What can I use to grow them back in? I'm so depressed.:cry: My hairdresser said that it was because I was not taking my prenatals POST pregnancy, but I think its stress. I'm so unhappy. I know that there are wars going on and worse things to feel unhappy about, but i am sad!


 
Don't be sad!!!

Maybe castor oil, just dab it lightly on the edges.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ was going to suggest cator oil too.  Specifically Jamaican Black Castor oil, not the kind found in the drug store


----------



## LADC_chick

gre8dane said:


> I said this since I got real frustrated last summer 2-3 months into doing this - I was overwhelmed with all the info on YouTube & my hair.  I talked to a friend & went thru this thread again to get some perspective.  I think I did 'too much' research.  It's just hair and it is a big change from relaxers, but I had to remember what my mom did to my hair when I was young and how I've cared for little girls' hair in my family.  We never did henna, pre-poo, essential oils & amla this-n-that and all had thick heads of hair.  I don't color or flat-iron my hair so I just keep it simple.
> 
> I'm so glad I don't relax anymore - my scalp has not felt this good in so so so long!



Oh, I stalk just because I like some of the hairstyles. As far as a regimen, I'm just a shampoo and conditioner kinda gal. It's what I know, and I don't know if I can do (or, really, have the time for) all the other stuff (though it is good info to have). But one of the main reasons why I've embarked on this is not for any political reason. I used to have long hair (about bra strap length in the back and collar bone length in the front) then I had disastrous Senegalese twist braids that broke my hair significantly. I went to the stylist and she hacked 8" (leaving me with the Victoria Beckham bob), and since then (2008) I've only grown back about 4". So, my vain hope is that the lack of relaxers and heat will restore some health to my hair.


----------



## envyme

thank you ladies!


----------



## GOALdigger

So I'll be dying my hair pretty soon. Has anybody used Loreal particualarly the True Brunettes. It lighten the color it also has ammunia in it. if I use this is there anything I can use to protect my hair before and strengthen it after?


----------



## GOALdigger

Wigs anyone. Although I love my short hair. I can't help but eye wigs for the winter. for warmth and protection.


----------



## envyme

I ordered it!



DC-Cutie said:


> ^ was going to suggest cator oil too.  Specifically *Jamaican Black Castor oi*l, not the kind found in the drug store


----------



## .pursefiend.

GOALdigger said:


> Wigs anyone. Although I love my short hair. I can't help but eye wigs for the winter. for warmth and protection.


 
i like this wig. i wanna try one


----------



## Kansashalo

GOALdigger said:


> Wigs anyone. Although I love my short hair. I can't help but eye wigs for the winter. for warmth and protection.


 
I say wear it!


----------



## GOALdigger

Kansashalo said:


> I say wear it!


 

yea I think Im going to try it. Only thing is I have a big head. Now that I've cut my hair off I've had better luck with hats. So hopefully I can FIT the wig and it looks good on me. Plus its like 30 buck which is great.


----------



## DC-Cutie

If I see one more youtube video on that damn wig :censor:

OK, so I've been experimenting with gels and decided to go back to make my own, out of flaxseed and water...  It provides great hold with ZERO stiffness, crunchy feeling or flaking.  I also add a few drops argan, jojoba or grapeseed oil.

I did some single or coil twist using the flaxseed gel and they came out perfect!


----------



## envyme

Go ahead with your bad self MacGyver!



DC-Cutie said:


> If I see one more youtube video on that damn wig :censor:
> 
> OK, so I've been experimenting with gels and decided to go back to make my own, out of flaxseed and water...  It provides great hold with ZERO stiffness, crunchy feeling or flaking.  I also add a few drops argan, jojoba or grapeseed oil.
> 
> I did some single or coil twist using the flaxseed gel and they came out perfect!


----------



## Kansashalo

Are you using flaxseed oil, DC?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> Are you using flaxseed oil, DC?



No, whole flaxseed boiled in water. Turns into gel


----------



## xxFancyxx

Oh my! i didn't know that there's a Natural hair thread here! I've been without a relaxer for about 7 years! I can't get a relaxer because my hair is very fragile and will break off. 

I normally never oil my scalp because it stays naturally oily but for some months, I've been having extremely dry scalp with huge flakes. It all started when my stylist used a new product on my hair and the problem hasn't gone away since then. 

Not sure if it's dandruff because I've been using head and shoulders at least once a week but it is not helping much. It helps ease the itch and my hair looks clean for like 2 days. I have to wash my hair at least twice a week if not, I'll be walking around with visible flakes

I've tried using both natural and mass produced products with moisturizers and oils with no luck. My hair is now super dry and not as soft as it used to be. I always have to use leave in conditioner and spray some water in order to comb my hair in the morning ( the only style i can wear now is a short fro because my twists shrivels and dries up after a day). Not sure what to do and would love some tips on how to make this headache go away!

I'm almost to the point of going to a dermatologist to see what is going on because nothing seems to work.


----------



## envyme

OMG!!! The jamaican castor oil is the truth!! I swear!!! I've been using it for only 1 week, and my edges have grown and thicken considerably!! I swear! Almost hard to believe!!

I did mix it with an equal amount of rosemary oil. I'm going to start putting it on my eyebrows at night, and hopefully it will have the same results.


----------



## Squeaky00

What brand is the Jamaican oil and where do you find it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

envyme said:


> OMG!!! The jamaican castor oil is the truth!! I swear!!! I've been using it for only 1 week, and my edges have grown and thicken considerably!! I swear! Almost hard to believe!!
> 
> I did mix it with an equal amount of rosemary oil. I'm going to start putting it on my eyebrows at night, and hopefully it will have the same results.



You need more people!!!  We don't believe you 

I doubt that it's thick after a week, it's probably buildup.  growth, you play too much 

it is a great oil, I tell it to everybody I know.  And you only need a little..

*Squeaky00* - this is the brand I use: Tropic Isle


----------



## envyme

Nope, I promise!! I washed my hair twice this week! Seriously! I mean it is *OBVIOUS*.   And you are right, you only need a little.  I went overboard; that is why I had to wash it twice this week lol!




DC-Cutie said:


> You need more people!!!  We don't believe you
> 
> I doubt that it's thick after a week, *it's probably buildup*.  growth, you play too much
> 
> it is a great oil, I tell it to everybody I know.  And you only need a little..
> 
> *Squeaky00* - this is the brand I use: Tropic Isle


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG! I forgot about this thread!! It is probably safer aka less expensive to be in here than in the CL forum. lol 


Hi ladies! Love the pics!


Hey, DC!


----------



## .pursefiend.

i will say *DC's* big chop is even cuter in person


----------



## DC-Cutie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> OMG! I forgot about this thread!! It is probably safer aka less expensive to be in here than in the CL forum. lol
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Love the pics!
> 
> 
> Hey, DC!



Hey Jimmy!!!!



.pursefiend. said:


> i will say *DC's* big chop is even cuter in person



Thank you and because of you, I will never look at a pinstripe suit the same


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Hey Jimmy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and because of you, I will never look at a pinstripe suit the same


 

*in the words of surly* grimace the pimp


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DC you did a BC? When?? Why?


----------



## DC-Cutie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> DC you did a BC? When?? Why?



I don't consider it a Big Chop, but I did get a lot cut off.  I just wanted to try something new.  It actually looks shorter than it really is -  shrinkage is CRAZY!!!  

See:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't consider it a Big Chop, but I did get a lot cut off.  I just wanted to try something new.  It actually looks shorter than it really is -  shrinkage is CRAZY!!!
> 
> See:




Oh ok. And yeah gotta love the shrinkage (not really)! I was thinking about cutting a couple inches off of mine because I think my top is too top heavy and at the very back on the ends my hair still seems straight when I wear it all down. At this point I am still *thinking* since I rarely ever wear it all down. 


Yours look good!


----------



## LADC_chick

I was just on the Black Girl with Long Hair blog, and they posted something about Mizani creating their own hair typing system. I did a Google search, and here is it: Mizani Natural Curl Key. What are your thoughts? Will it replace the typing system that Oprah's hair stylist created?

I still have mutliple hair textures, so I don't think I fall into any one group just yet. The inside my hair, when I part it, looks to be Type VI, but the around teh crown, I think I may be Type VII.


----------



## Kansashalo

I guess I'm a IV??  My hair is thick and s-curl wavy but the last 5 inches of the same curl turns into ringlets.  And in my crown, its just frizzy wavy...

well anyway lol


----------



## Creole

Im going to try for the zillioneth time!!!!! No chemicals. 


Pray for me lol. SOmething bout that creamy crack that knocks these waves/curls out and I love it.


----------



## lisanmoose

Creole said:


> Im going to try for the zillioneth time!!!!! No chemicals.
> 
> 
> Pray for me lol. SOmething bout that creamy crack that knocks these waves/curls out and I love it.



Good luck Creole- I'm praying for you!! You can do it!

I was a slave to the jar of stink 'til it fried my hair and left me looking like a drought stricken lawn.  Fourteen years ago I gave it all up and locked my hair (to my mother's chagrin).  My mother was a big proponent of long and chemically straight and now look who's jumped on the bandwagon!


mommy and my son






me and my locs


----------



## Kansashalo

Creole said:


> Im going to try for the zillioneth time!!!!! No chemicals.
> 
> 
> Pray for me lol. SOmething bout that creamy crack that knocks these waves/curls out and I love it.


 
You can do it!   Just surround yourself with tons of pics of beautiful non-relaxed hair women and styles.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Creole said:


> Im going to try for the zillioneth time!!!!! No chemicals.
> 
> 
> Pray for me lol. SOmething bout that creamy crack that knocks these waves/curls out and I love it.



I guarantee you that you will LOVE your natural curls, waves and kinks even more!


----------



## Creole

Thanks ladies!!!

People get onto me sooooo much because I had what I guess you call "good hair." It's naturally wavy/curly but being rebellious at age 16, I decided to perm myhair. Big mistake lol. Now I cant stop. I have a short cut now so I'm gonna transition and grow it back shoulder length.

I will def look to u ladies for tips!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

DC-Cutie said:


> it is a great oil, I tell it to everybody I know.  And you only need a little..
> 
> *Squeaky00* - this is the brand I use: Tropic Isle



Thanks for the tip!  I got some a few weeks ago and am loving it.  SO much thicker than other oils I have been using like Carol's Daughter.  I'm using it on the baby's hair also.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ glad you like it LadyLaw!!

These are the most beautiful, whimsical engagement photos I've seen in a long while:
http://www.greylikesweddings.com/3-...sources/engagement/l-a-comic-book-engagement/


----------



## .pursefiend.

omg! they both have such beautiful curls! wow


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> omg! they both have such beautiful curls! wow



AMAZING!  just beautiful...

Purse - how's your hair doing?  scalp still itching?


----------



## Kansashalo

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ glad you like it LadyLaw!!
> 
> These are the most beautiful, whimsical engagement photos I've seen in a long while:
> http://www.greylikesweddings.com/3-...sources/engagement/l-a-comic-book-engagement/


 
Are they not the cutest couple?


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> AMAZING!  just beautiful...
> 
> Purse - how's your hair doing?  scalp still itching?




its doing better. i'm keeping my castor/rosemary mix in it and its growing like crazy. the front is so grown out its not funny  i almost wanna get the front redone to last till next month


----------



## oxyoxy136

LADC_chick said:


> I was just on the Black Girl with Long Hair blog, and they posted something about Mizani creating their own hair typing system. I did a Google search, and here is it: Mizani Natural Curl Key. What are your thoughts? Will it replace the typing system that Oprah's hair stylist created?
> 
> I still have mutliple hair textures, so I don't think I fall into any one group just yet. The inside my hair, when I part it, looks to be Type VI, but the around teh crown, I think I may be Type VII.



Hm...I'm a mix of Type IV and V, especially if I have some leave-in conditioner in my hair. My hair has all types of zig-zags, corkscrews, and s-curls when it's moisturized. Without product and/or dry, there's definitely more frizz and my curls don't seem as defined.


----------



## Jahpson

do you guys have any recommended styles for natural hair? I am sick of putting my hair in a ponytail and I haven't found alot of time to do braids


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've been looking for pics to take with me to the stylist for new color and came across this website:
http://hi-imcurrentlyobsessed.tumblr.com/:hbeat:

I love this color combo, but think I'm a little too dark to pull it off and I don't want to bleach, but she looks beautiful


----------



## lisanmoose

Hi ladies- hope someone can help as I've searched this thread and can't quite find an answer.  My crown seems okay, but everywhere else, especially my edges seem really dry.  I have bangs and oils make my forehead breakout.  Is there a product anyone could recommend that won't run, but is super hydrating and easy to absorb into locs?  TYA.


----------



## DC-Cutie

have you tried a combination of a moisturizing leave-in mixed with water that you spray throughout the day?

Sorry, I don't have a lot of info on what works and doesn't for people with locs.


----------



## envyme

What about a golden bronze? Don't bleach!! I did that last summer, and NEVER AGAIN; the bleached part became bone straight ugh.



DC-Cutie said:


> I've been looking for pics to take with me to the stylist for new color and came across this website:
> http://hi-imcurrentlyobsessed.tumblr.com/:hbeat:
> 
> I love this color combo, but think I'm a little too dark to pull it off and I don't want to bleach, but she looks beautiful


----------



## lisanmoose

DC-Cutie said:


> have you tried a combination of a moisturizing leave-in mixed with water that you spray throughout the day?
> 
> Sorry, I don't have a lot of info on what works and doesn't for people with locs.



Thanks dc-cutie.  I have some Infusium and it never occurred to me to put it in a spray bottle.  I don't twist my locs that often, so I basically have an inch or so of tight curls at all times.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lisanmoose said:


> Thanks dc-cutie.  I have some Infusium and it never occurred to me to put it in a spray bottle.  I don't twist my locs that often, so I basically have an inch or so of tight curls at all times.



yeah! use it up..  I know you don't like oil and I know I'm going to sound like a broken record, but Castor Oil works wonders!  Just rub some into your edges and your scalp, instead of your hair, since you wear bangs.


----------



## oxyoxy136

Jahpson said:


> do you guys have any recommended styles for natural hair? I am sick of putting my hair in a ponytail and I haven't found alot of time to do braids



Ugh, finding more styles for natural hair is exhausting (especially since I have really long hair). I finally broke myself from the usual middle part + leave it down phase that I've been in since I started college...three years ago.


----------



## lisanmoose

DC-Cutie said:


> yeah! use it up..  I know you don't like oil and I know I'm going to sound like a broken record, but Castor Oil works wonders!  Just rub some into your edges and your scalp, instead of your hair, since you wear bangs.



You know your stuff!!  It's only been two days since I started using Jamaican Castor Oil and my whole scalp feels the difference.  My roots are as soft as when I was a kid rocking my cornrows with Afro-Sheen in them.  The smell was a bit off putting, but once I mixed in some essential oil, it's all good! This kinda sounds like a testimonial.   Thanks!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ok ladies i'm ready to do a chop, my hair is already short so its no biggie. All I have is about 5" of permed hair on the top of my head (bang area) the rest is cut really close about a 2-3 with clippers. I'm ready to chop that off and stop relaxing and just allow it to all grow out into a nice curly poof I need to choose a color though. I'm sick of black hair and want something pretty for Spring/Summer.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> I've been looking for pics to take with me to the stylist for new color and came across this website:
> http://hi-imcurrentlyobsessed.tumblr.com/:hbeat:
> 
> I love this color combo, but think I'm a little too dark to pull it off and I don't want to bleach, but she looks beautiful


 
I love this color! I'm thinking of playing around with some color tomorrow. I had somethig similar to this a few years back.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lisanmoose said:


> You know your stuff!!  It's only been two days since I started using Jamaican Castor Oil and my whole scalp feels the difference.  My roots are as soft as when I was a kid rocking my cornrows with Afro-Sheen in them.  The smell was a bit off putting, but once I mixed in some essential oil, it's all good! This kinda sounds like a testimonial.   Thanks!



You're welcome.  I'm glad it's working for you!!!



~Fabulousity~ said:


> I love this color! I'm thinking of playing around with some color tomorrow. I had somethig similar to this a few years back.



Thanks.  I visited my stylist yesterday to discuss color and she said "Hell no" to the blonde.  She thought the color would look beautiful, but could risk damage or loss of curl pattern due to the bleaching.  She did say that the light brown on the roots, with a few honey brown streaks throughout would look the best.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> You're welcome. I'm glad it's working for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I visited my stylist yesterday to discuss color and she said "Hell no" to the blonde. She thought the color would look beautiful, but could risk damage or loss of curl pattern due to the bleaching. She did say that the light brown on the roots, with a few honey brown streaks throughout would look the best.


 

I agree with her! I remember when I had my hair in that color family I had to work overtime to maintain moisture in my hair. So not worth it. I want to go for a reddish brown similar to what I had when I had locs.


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I agree with her! I remember when I had my hair in that color family I had to work overtime to maintain moisture in my hair. So not worth it. I want to go for a reddish brown similar to what I had when I had locs.



are you going to post pics of your new color ?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> are you going to post pics of your new color ?


 

Yes!  I am going tomorrow and hopefully I like the results.


----------



## envyme

Okay, I am having AMAZING results with the Jamaican Castor Oil. I mixed one part of the oil with one part of Tunisian Rosemary Oil.


----------



## Squeaky00

Where is everyone buying the Jamaican castor oil


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

what was the brand mentioned thts sold at Target? Way too many pages for me to search...btw I got my cut & color I hardly have any hair so it's hard to see the color I was trying to upload a pic but can't figure it out on this phone it's new. The color I have is brownish red but only looks red in the sun. I'm looking forward to my hair growing out & seeing my curls right now I don't have much.


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> what was the brand mentioned thts sold at Target? Way too many pages for me to search...btw I got my cut & color I hardly have any hair so it's hard to see the color I was trying to upload a pic but can't figure it out on this phone it's new. The color I have is brownish red but only looks red in the sun. I'm looking forward to my hair growing out & seeing my curls right now I don't have much.



are you referring to SheaMoisture?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> are you referring to SheaMoisture?


 

shoot girl I don't even know  i'm just trying to get my hands on something quick! I remember someone posted about a product they picked up at Target that worked well.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't consider it a Big Chop, but I did get a lot cut off. I just wanted to try something new. It actually looks shorter than it really is - shrinkage is CRAZY!!!
> 
> See:


 
Looking at this pic you and I may have the same texture. What did you use when you first started out? Like when your hair was really short?


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Looking at this pic you and I may have the same texture. What did you use when you first started out? Like when your hair was really short?



my hair has never been really short, I didn't do a Big Chop.  This is was the length of my hair last June when I got a trim:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/nappy-kinky-and-lovin-it-564819-33.html#post15663153


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> my hair has never been really short, I didn't do a Big Chop. This is was the length of my hair last June when I got a trim:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/nappy-kinky-and-lovin-it-564819-33.html#post15663153


 

looks good, my fear is that I will be able to maintain it while short but once it starts to grow I won't be able to.


----------



## wanted_cordova

Can you fab ladies help me? 

I took my daughter for a trim yesterday and my stylist recommended we put a relaxer in my daughter's hair.  Immediately I declined.  I know better, right?? But when I got home I started thinking about it and know it would be so much easier for me to manage.  Especially in the summer.

The ladies in my husband's family say NOOOOO WAY.  Can you peek at my girl's hair and tell me if it looks damaged, dry or just plain bad.?  She is nearly 10 and does not do her own hair.  Doesn't really care about it as long as its not in her face but doesn't want it short.

I am native american and Puerto Rican.  Her daddy is black, native and PR if that matters.  I have wavy/curly coarse hair so have had to manage mine all of my life.  I just dont want my girl walking around with her hair looking bad and me not know it. 

First pic is after shower.  It appears almost completely dry here.  I use hello hydration conditioner every other day and only shampoo twice a week.  She sleeps with her silk bonnet every night.







This pic is after 8 hours of school, playing, sweating...etc.  She is jumping in the pic and is mid-air but it kind of shows her curls after a full day of being a kid.






Thanks for any opinions.  My family cannot help as our hair is of different sorts (I am the only wavy/curly in my family) and my husband's family cannot help because the ladies all have a different texture and curl than my girl.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

wanted_cordova said:


> Can you fab ladies help me?
> 
> I took my daughter for a trim yesterday and my stylist recommended we put a relaxer in my daughter's hair. Immediately I declined. I know better, right?? But when I got home I started thinking about it and know it would be so much easier for me to manage. Especially in the summer.
> 
> The ladies in my husband's family say NOOOOO WAY. Can you peek at my girl's hair and tell me if it looks damaged, dry or just plain bad.? She is nearly 10 and does not do her own hair. Doesn't really care about it as long as its not in her face but doesn't want it short.
> 
> I am native american and Puerto Rican. Her daddy is black, native and PR if that matters. I have wavy/curly coarse hair so have had to manage mine all of my life. I just dont want my girl walking around with her hair looking bad and me not know it.
> 
> First pic is after shower. It appears almost completely dry here. I use hello hydration conditioner every other day and only shampoo twice a week. She sleeps with her silk bonnet every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is after 8 hours of school, playing, sweating...etc. She is jumping in the pic and is mid-air but it kind of shows her curls after a full day of being a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any opinions. My family cannot help as our hair is of different sorts (I am the only wavy/curly in my family) and my husband's family cannot help because the ladies all have a different texture and curl than my girl.


 
Her hair looks the same texture as my daughters hair who is now a teenager and manages it herself. When she was younger I kept it in ponytails. IDK really much what my daughter does now. I do notice that she wears it curly most of the time. She leaves it wet and allows it to air dry, and when she wants it straight she will flat iron it. (I managed to keep her relaxer free even when she begged for one when she was younger). She seems to like those Garnier products, I see them in her bathroom alot.


----------



## gre8dane

~Fabulousity~ said:


> looks good, my fear is that I will be able to maintain it while short but once it starts to grow I won't be able to.


 
This is what is frustrating me right now - the growing out phase and the frustration would be whether there are curls or a relaxer.  When I wake up, my hair & curls are smooshed flat to my head and spritzing it with water & putting my leave-in only leaves it frizzy, so I start anew & co-wash everyday.  I tried a braid-out and it does not look nice on me at all so I'm going to try a twist-out next & wait for more length.  



wanted_cordova said:


> Can you fab ladies help me?
> 
> I took my daughter for a trim yesterday and my stylist recommended we put a relaxer in my daughter's hair. Immediately I declined. I know better, right?? But when I got home I started thinking about it and know it would be so much easier for me to manage. Especially in the summer.
> 
> The ladies in my husband's family say NOOOOO WAY. Can you peek at my girl's hair and tell me if it looks damaged, dry or just plain bad.? She is nearly 10 and does not do her own hair. Doesn't really care about it as long as its not in her face but doesn't want it short.
> 
> I am native american and Puerto Rican. Her daddy is black, native and PR if that matters. I have wavy/curly coarse hair so have had to manage mine all of my life. I just dont want my girl walking around with her hair looking bad and me not know it.
> 
> First pic is after shower. It appears almost completely dry here. I use hello hydration conditioner every other day and only shampoo twice a week. She sleeps with her silk bonnet every night.
> This pic is after 8 hours of school, playing, sweating...etc. She is jumping in the pic and is mid-air but it kind of shows her curls after a full day of being a kid.
> Thanks for any opinions. My family cannot help as our hair is of different sorts (I am the only wavy/curly in my family) and my husband's family cannot help because the ladies all have a different texture and curl than my girl.


 
Relaxed hair does not necessarily equate to easier-to-manage hair.  You still have to take care of the hair and style it.  BIG NO on the relaxer like you said.  Just looking at your daughter's hair & the suggestion of the hairstylist - I don't know if I'd go back to that stylist...  

IMO a 10 year old should have her hair up & secure, especially if & since she is more concerned with playing which can wreck havoc on any hairstyle, especially curly hair.  You can learn some hairstyles for your daughter & quick ways to maintain the style during the week for the morning time.  My friend keeps her daughter's (8 yrs old) hair in twist, braids, ponytails & allows her to have her hair down towards the end of the week & for church sometimes.  She does not do a major hairstyle everyday - she does a hairstyle & maintains or touches it up a few days until she changes it.  My 12 year old niece is just now starting to wear her hair out, but she is at that age & is caring for her own hair more & more.  

What are your curly family members doing with their children's hair?  The care & maintenance of curly hair is not/does not have to be that different no matter the texture & curl spectrum in your family.


----------



## DC-Cutie

wanted_cordova - don't you let the stylist talk you into getting her a relaxer.  You daughter's hair is BEAUTIFUL the way it is.  Form what I can tell it doesn't look damaged or anything. Her texture looks to be 3a, one of the easiest of types of curly hair to maintain.

Suggest moisturizing her hair in the evening (if she doesn't mind covering her hair with a scarf or bonnet) - spritz the hair with water, apply a leave-in moisturizing conditioner or cream and seal with an oil (Ya'll know I stan for Castor oil).  Put her hair in a high bun and cover with a silk bonnet or scarf.  I think you could get away with washing her hair once a week and using Hello Hydration as a leave-in.

A note about stylist: they want to put in relaxers (and colors) because that's how they make their bread and butter.  They know that every 6-8 weeks you'll be back for touch-ups.  Being natural, they don't have that consistency.


----------



## wanted_cordova

Thank you *~Fabulousity~* and *grea8dane* for your input.  We almost always do ponytails, cute messy/wavy buns or braids.  I posted the down pics mainly so you could see her hair.  We have never done an entire head of braids just one or two.  It really does not take long to do her hair in the mornings or before going out..just the brushing/detangling & conditioning is the highest maintenance but we do that at night.

The other (curly) girls in our family near her age have their hair flat-ironed most of the time and is quite shorter than my girl's.  We do the flat iron at most 5 or 6 times a year.  It's very cute but (thankfully!) she likes her "curls out" is what she calls it.  I think she embraces her hair and the fact that is different than all of her friends.  I like that!

I agree about my stylist.  That is what brought me to this thread.  I eventually got peeved and wondered if she noticed something about my daughter's hair that I didn't.  Thinking maybe I was/wasn't doing something that prompted her to suggest such a major change.


----------



## wanted_cordova

DC-Cutie said:


> wanted_cordova - don't you let the stylist talk you into getting her a relaxer.  You daughter's hair is BEAUTIFUL the way it is.  Form *what I can tell it doesn't look damaged or anything.* Her texture looks to be 3a, one of the easiest of types of curly hair to maintain.
> 
> Suggest moisturizing her hair in the evening (if she doesn't mind covering her hair with a scarf or bonnet) - spritz the hair with water, apply a leave-in moisturizing conditioner or cream and seal with an oil (Ya'll know I stan for Castor oil).  Put her hair in a high bun and cover with a silk bonnet or scarf.  I think you could get away with washing her hair once a week and using Hello Hydration as a leave-in.
> 
> A note about stylist: they want to put in relaxers (and colors) because that's how they make their bread and butter.  They know that every 6-8 weeks you'll be back for touch-ups.  Being natural, they don't have that consistency.




Thank you DC!!!  Thanks for the suggestions and thanks for looking at her hair.    I have been doing everything but the oil and was wondering if I should cut the shampoo down to once a week.  The H.H. does wonderful as a leave-in for her! I bought some castor oil just haven't used it every night.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

So my hair started feeling hard and dry! I washed last night with Pantene R&N and left the conditioner in over night. Rinsed this morning and put some Garnier curl sculpt cream in and let it air dry. Looks ok feels kinda stiff. I prefer soft hair. Guess my product journey begins now.


----------



## Kansashalo

wanted_cordova said:


> Thank you *~Fabulousity~* and *grea8dane* for your input. We almost always do ponytails, cute messy/wavy buns or braids. I posted the down pics mainly so you could see her hair. We have never done an entire head of braids just one or two. It really does not take long to do her hair in the mornings or before going out..just the brushing/detangling & conditioning is the highest maintenance but we do that at night.
> 
> The other (curly) girls in our family near her age have their hair flat-ironed most of the time and is quite shorter than my girl's. We do the flat iron at most 5 or 6 times a year. It's very cute but (thankfully!) she likes her "curls out" is what she calls it. I think she embraces her hair and the fact that is different than all of her friends. I like that!
> 
> I agree about my stylist. That is what brought me to this thread. I eventually got peeved and wondered if she noticed something about my daughter's hair that I didn't. Thinking maybe I was/wasn't doing something that prompted her to suggest such a major change.


 
Yeah - forget what that stylist said - she does not need a relaxer!  Your daughter's hair is fine and looks good.  At 10, I wore braids and ponytails about 90% of the time because my hair was so thick.  During the summer, my entire head was braided and beaded (this was in the early 80s).


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I've been noticing so many girls with natural hair now. I was out picking up lunch today and it seems like everyone had kinky curly hair. I am happy that I finally cut my perm out. I will be glad when I have some hair to work with, I feel like I look a lil crazy with this small bush


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> Yeah - forget what that stylist said - she does not need a relaxer! Your daughter's hair is fine and looks good. At 10, I wore braids and ponytails about 90% of the time because my hair was so thick. During the summer, my entire head was braided and beaded (this was in the early 80s).


 

I agree she is just a little girl, let her be one. She has plenty of time to worry about hair later


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I've been noticing so many girls with natural hair now. I was out picking up lunch today and it seems like everyone had kinky curly hair. I am happy that I finally cut my perm out. I will be glad when I have some hair to work with, I feel like I look a lil crazy with this small bush



I was thinking the same thing!!  I was meeting a friend today and 2 tables of girls were natural, it was a beautiful thing. My girlfriend normally wears her hair pulled back, but she had it out all big and curly. 

A guy stopped and said "thank you for keeping it natural, y'all looking good"


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> I was thinking the same thing!! I was meeting a friend today and 2 tables of girls were natural, it was a beautiful thing. My girlfriend normally wears her hair pulled back, but she had it out all big and curly.
> 
> A guy stopped and said "thank you for keeping it natural, y'all looking good"


 

awww I bet that made ya'll feel good!


----------



## PsychoBagLady

I am so glad I found this thread! I stopped relaxing years ago. I recently decided to stop pressing too. It was a waste of time. My hair would revert within a few hours. I can't find a salon that knows how to do my hair. I wore wigs for a while, but I admit, I felt stupid covering up my perfectly nubian full head of hair.  Now, I blow dry, skip the pressing comb and grab my golden hot curling iron. I'm tired of the curling iron too. I know it's just not healthy. I want to go natural! This thread is very inspiring!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Its been one week for me!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I went back and read through this thread for info and started to do some thinking about what I did with my hair when I was natural before. I remembered that I loved that ORS creamy aloe shampoo so on Friday I went to Sally Beauty and picked that up. I also got the deep conditioner, and some jojoba oil. I went home and mixed up, Infusium, (I had a huge bottle sitting in my closet) jojoba oil, Indian oil, and water I will use this as my everyday spray. On Saturday (that's when the pic was taken) I washed with the ORS shampoo and used the conditioner leaving a tiny bit in. I used the Ganier products which is what I have been using but don't care for the crunch they leave to my hair. The result this time is better, less crunch.

I went to Target on Saturday and Grabbed the Shea Moisture cream curl pudding, smells yummy. I put a little on my edges this morning and will try it on my whole head sometime this week. I also am keeping a spray small bottle of jojoba oil in my purse for needed sprays throughout the day, thanks for that tip and many others DC


----------



## Regina07

*wanted_cordova -* your lil girl has hair like mine and you're right to reject the relaxer.  My 1st rellaxer was age 11 because my mom didnt' want to deal with the 'mop' and I was too lazy to take good care of it.  Took me on a cycle of relax, cut, grow out, relax etc until I was 40 (am 49 now).

Best thing I did was go back to taking care of my hair like when I was a young child --- twist/braid it at night and pin it up, shampoo once a week, refresh with water and more conditioner each morning, (if I need to clean my scalp between shampoos, I use small amount shampoo mixed with olive oil), deep condition once a week and flat iron on special occasions.  I use the Garnier Moisturizing products, too (another poster mentioned that her teenage daughter uses them) -- they're inexpensive, smell good and don't build up like other products do.

Your daughter's hair looks healthy.  The only suggestion I have is when she wears it in open pony tail to put some oils on the ends.  Wind/air is the biggest cause of split ends and breakage for me.



wanted_cordova said:


> Can you fab ladies help me?
> 
> I took my daughter for a trim yesterday and my stylist recommended we put a relaxer in my daughter's hair. Immediately I declined. I know better, right?? But when I got home I started thinking about it and know it would be so much easier for me to manage. Especially in the summer.
> 
> The ladies in my husband's family say NOOOOO WAY. Can you peek at my girl's hair and tell me if it looks damaged, dry or just plain bad.? She is nearly 10 and does not do her own hair. Doesn't really care about it as long as its not in her face but doesn't want it short.
> 
> I am native american and Puerto Rican. Her daddy is black, native and PR if that matters. I have wavy/curly coarse hair so have had to manage mine all of my life. I just dont want my girl walking around with her hair looking bad and me not know it.
> 
> First pic is after shower. It appears almost completely dry here. I use hello hydration conditioner every other day and only shampoo twice a week. She sleeps with her silk bonnet every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is after 8 hours of school, playing, sweating...etc. She is jumping in the pic and is mid-air but it kind of shows her curls after a full day of being a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any opinions. My family cannot help as our hair is of different sorts (I am the only wavy/curly in my family) and my husband's family cannot help because the ladies all have a different texture and curl than my girl.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Has anyone tried argan oil?


----------



## gre8dane

Articles, haven't read yet, but the comments on The Root are always interesting.  Link from The Root & New York Times:

http://www.theroot.com/buzz/natural-hair-entrepreneurs-cash-guidance

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/09/fashion/hair-care-for-african-americans.html?_r=1&src=recg


----------



## Lapis

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Has anyone tried argan oil?



My dd's hair likes it, my dreads hated it, for $30+ it was not worth it to me to buy a second bottle




lisanmoose said:


> Good luck Creole- I'm praying for you!! You can do it!
> 
> I was a slave to the jar of stink 'til it fried my hair and left me looking like a drought stricken lawn.  Fourteen years ago I gave it all up and locked my hair (to my mother's chagrin).  *My mother was a big proponent of long and chemically straight and now look who's jumped on the bandwagon!*



That always happens, when I went natural my mom had a freak out, lol then I loc-ed and she made dh then bf give his ok cause she just knew he wasn't going to marry me after I loc-ed, lol
It's been almost 11 years now, the dreads and the man are still around, and my mom's hair has been natural about 9 years 

Love your bangs too!


----------



## Kansashalo

While shopping at Sephora today, I saw this (the Expert Curl Kit by Quidad) and grabbed it.






Will report back my results - I'm excited to try it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Good Luck with Ouidad - it made my hair feel tacky to the touch.  Thank goodness it was a swag bag gift.

For the last few weeks I've been doing all I can to keep my hair moist and soft.  I've found something that works really well:

** In the evening I spray my hair down (just misting, not drenched) with a combo of water and my favorite conditioner, DevaCurl One Condition
** seal with oil (usually castor or this shea butter mix I have)
**  cover hair with plastic cap and secure with rag or bonnet

the next morning my hair feels great, I just mist it a little more, fluff with my fingers and go.  For the rest of the day, my hair retains it's softness.


----------



## GOALdigger

Nc had their natural haircare expo. I ordered me an huetiful steamer. I bought some whipped shea butter and  a loc sock. Can't wait to get my steamer.


----------



## .pursefiend.

So I took my braids out this weekend. They were hell on my edges smh. i DC'd and steamed and my hair feels much like it was when i was child (so my mother says) very cottony. The top has always been a loose pattern but now it seems bone straight. It seems like its rebelling all together.

i'll be 1 year next month. I can get a small puff


----------



## Kansashalo

Congrats pursefiend!   For me, that first year was the hardest so if you can make it through that, you are good from here on out!

Well I used my Quidad products this morning and I'm loving the leave in conditioner.  My curls are soft and springy!  I'm not sure about the humidity gel although I have learned that when the instructions say 'use a quarter size' they mean it! 

Tomorrow I'm going to use the curl refresh spray so hopefully that will work well too!


----------



## GOALdigger

i don't have a hate for relaxers.i really think you hair can do just do fine with relaxers and some heat. Many people don't know how to apply relaxers you don't reapply relaxer over relaxed hair. Just saw friend do this I had to step in. SMH.


----------



## chica1

Hello Ladies-

What do you think about the Caruso steam rollers?  I'm guessing it healthier than a flat iron.


----------



## Kansashalo

Are those the ones with foam? (I haven't seen those since the late 80s).  Foam zaps moisture so I wouldn't go there.


----------



## chica1

Kansashalo said:


> Are those the ones with foam? (I haven't seen those since the late 80s).  Foam zaps moisture so I wouldn't go there.



Yes, they have foam.  I read a little about them on the longhaircareforum.  Some of the women there claim they have excellent results.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chica1 said:


> Yes, they have foam.  I read a little about them on the longhaircareforum.  Some of the women there claim they have excellent results.



I used them during my transition and didn't experience any dryness. The steam used on the rollers prevents that and they're only on your hair for a short time.


----------



## juicyincouture

Don't be discouraged! I flat iron my hair once in a while and to stop reverting too quickly I use a little tip of holding spray! Besides while it's reverting I am sure it leaves lots of awesome body to play with for twist outs and braid outs! Try it! The bone straight look is sooo boring sometimes!



PsychoBagLady said:


> I am so glad I found this thread! I stopped relaxing years ago. I recently decided to stop pressing too. It was a waste of time. My hair would revert within a few hours. I can't find a salon that knows how to do my hair. I wore wigs for a while, but I admit, I felt stupid covering up my perfectly nubian full head of hair.  Now, I blow dry, skip the pressing comb and grab my golden hot curling iron. I'm tired of the curling iron too. I know it's just not healthy. I want to go natural! This thread is very inspiring!



...btw I put a scarf on my head yesterday over my kinks it looks pretty neat!
24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ln0leiO8Eh1qzkd8fo1_500.jpg
my new summer thang!


----------



## PsychoBagLady

juicyincouture said:


> Don't be discouraged! I flat iron my hair once in a while and to stop reverting too quickly I use a little tip of holding spray! Besides while it's reverting I am sure it leaves lots of awesome body to play with for twist outs and braid outs! Try it! The bone straight look is sooo boring sometimes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...btw I put a scarf on my head yesterday over my kinks it looks pretty neat!
> 24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ln0leiO8Eh1qzkd8fo1_500.jpg
> my new summer thang!



Thank you for the encouragement! I actually tried to plop my hair last week and my hair just wouldn't curl. My natural curl doesn't seem to be strong enough yet. I imagine it is because of the countless days of heating products. I'm going to try again. I think I may have wrapped it up too tightly. I'm determined to make this work!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> While shopping at Sephora today, I saw this (the Expert Curl Kit by Quidad) and grabbed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will report back my results - I'm excited to try it.


 

I was reading about these on another site and thinking about trying them. 

So far I am having good results with the Organic Root stimulator conditioner and Garnier curl cream sculpt gel. I also dyed my hair dark brown as the lighter brown color seemed to be too drying (look and feel).
I ordered the black castor oil haven't tryed it yet but will once i've used up all my jojoba oil.  Also my hair seems to be growing in the top fairly quickly already. 

How did you like these products?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> Congrats pursefiend!  For me, that first year was the hardest so if you can make it through that, you are good from here on out!
> 
> Well I used my Quidad products this morning and I'm loving the leave in conditioner. My curls are soft and springy! I'm not sure about the humidity gel although I have learned that when the instructions say *'use a quarter size' they mean it! *
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to use the curl refresh spray so hopefully that will work well too!


 
I bought the Shea moisture pudding/custard or some kind of pomade/cream from Target and didn't like it at all. I rolled it in my palms and rubbed it in my hair same as I do my other products and it was way too heavy for my hair. I returned it. Sounds like you had a similar experience.


----------



## Kansashalo

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I was reading about these on another site and thinking about trying them.
> 
> So far I am having good results with the Organic Root stimulator conditioner and Garnier curl cream sculpt gel. I also dyed my hair dark brown as the lighter brown color seemed to be too drying (look and feel).
> I ordered the black castor oil haven't tryed it yet but will once i've used up all my jojoba oil. Also my hair seems to be growing in the top fairly quickly already.
> 
> How did you like these products?


 
I love the leave-in conditioner and the gel.  When i used the refresh spray I thought it gave me more frizz and not curl, so thankfully that is just a small size.  I also like the fact that I can use both the conditioner and gel, and it doesn't turn gummy or lumpy.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> I love the leave-in conditioner and the gel. When i used the refresh spray I thought it gave me more frizz and not curl, so thankfully that is just a small size.* I also like the fact that I can use both the conditioner and gel, and it doesn't turn gummy or lumpy*.


 
I like products that allow for this too because I don't like my hair to be hard. Today I only have in conditioner and my hair is soft and curly, but not as curly as it would be if I had used to Garnier products. I'm still learning. Most of all i'm just happy to have finally kicked the relaxer habit


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I like products that allow for this too because I don't like my hair to be hard. Today I only have in conditioner and my hair is soft and curly, but not as curly as it would be if I had used to Garnier products. I'm still learning. Most of all i'm just happy to have *finally kicked the relaxer habit*


 
@ bolded - it's a wonderful thing, isn't it?

Today, I just have flaxseed gel in my hair and the curls are poppin'!  I need my routine to be as simple as possible.


----------



## gre8dane

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I like products that allow for this too because *I don't like my hair to be hard*. Today I only have in conditioner and *my hair is soft and curly*, but not as curly as it would be if I had used to Garnier products. I'm still learning. Most of all i'm just happy to have finally kicked the relaxer habit


 


DC-Cutie said:


> @ bolded - it's a wonderful thing, isn't it?
> 
> Today, I just have flaxseed gel in my hair and the curls are poppin'! I need *my routine to be as simple as possible*.


 
Simple simple simple - That's what I'm all about!!  I don't want to layer a million products on my hair and I definitely want my hair to stay wonderfully *soft & curly*.  I used Kinky Curly the other day for the first time in several months and it was strange to feel my hair get a little crunch to it.  I did not like it since the Giovanni Direct Leave-in leaves my hair soft.  

Right now I'm experimenting with conditioners to leave on the top to control the frizz.  Are you all real concerned with having defined curls or do you mind a little frizz?


----------



## Kansashalo

I'd prefer defined curls over a little frizz.  A little frizz on me looks like a lot!


----------



## juicyincouture

@fabulosity i second that i hate hard curls even if they are defined ugh! i only use gel for smoothing buns conditioner only is the way to go that's how i define.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^ The best thing so far about not having a relaxer is not having to run from the rain, it was drizzling yesterday when I got out of my car and I took my time putting up my umbrella. I would have never done that with a relaxer 


I don't think i'd mind a little frizz (a little) if my hair were longer.


----------



## juicyincouture

Haha me too, I take my sweet time and walk in the rain sometimes I forget my umbrella and just keep it moving ahhh best feeling evvveeerr.

I don't mind frizz I think frizz is pretty cool...I wash once a week so by that time it's a poofy curly frizz fest but I don't even care haha. Rockstar hair ohh yeah lmao. 



~Fabulousity~ said:


> ^^ The best thing so far about not having a relaxer is not having to run from the rain, it was drizzling yesterday when I got out of my car and I took my time putting up my umbrella. I would have never done that with a relaxer
> 
> 
> I don't think i'd mind a little frizz (a little) if my hair were longer.


----------



## DC-Cutie

+1 to the "Don't mind frizz club"


----------



## LADC_chick

~Fabulousity~ said:


> ^^ *The best thing so far about not having a relaxer is not having to run from the rain, it was drizzling yesterday when I got out of my car and I took my time putting up my umbrella. I would have never done that with a relaxer*
> 
> 
> I don't think i'd mind a little frizz (a little) if my hair were longer.


I had that feeling for the first time a week or two ago. I got off the metro and it wasn't fully raining--just a light misting. Back in the day, even a mist would cause me to pull out my umbrella. That day, I just kept it moving.

So, I was recently in LA for five days, and I discovered that one of my cousins is a natural! *insert cheering here!* The reveal came about naturally (no pun intended). We were at a birthday lunch that my male cousin's wife was throwing for him. I had my hair in spirals (I love and hate my flexi rods bc they're uncomfortable to sleep in, but the spirals are always beautiful and mask the 2 or 3 tectures that is my hair right now ), and my female cousin, G., was like, "Your hair looks so thick, LADC." I was like, "Yeah, my last relaxer was in January." And G. goes, "Are you transitioning?!" which I confirmed. 

Then she told me that she'd had her last relaxer almost three years ago when she found out she was pregnant. I didn't realize that she'd stopped relaxing because the last two times I saw her (December 2008 and July 2009, right after her son was born, and then during this most recent trip) she'd had braids in her hair. She told me that she'd BC'd and everything and was using the braids as a transitioning tool. She then pulled out her camera and showed me a picture taken sometime last year. It was picture of her without the braids. Her hair was so thick and shiny just below her shoulder! It looked super healthy.

So, now we're talking hair when we get on the phone. Ha!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

What are you all mixing the black castor oil with? Its thick and doesn't smell very good. Also it absorbs fast and I think it may be breaking my face out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> What are you all mixing the black castor oil with? Its thick and doesn't smell very good. Also it absorbs fast and I think it may be breaking my face out.



I don't mix it with anything, but I think some people mix it with essential oils such as lavender to mask the smell.  The smell doesn't bother me, because I only use a tiny bit and whatever smell is there disappears soon after.

Some people do experience breakout on the face.  Are you using it on your bangs?


----------



## Kansashalo

~Fabulousity~ said:


> What are you all mixing the black castor oil with? Its thick and doesn't smell very good. Also it absorbs fast and I think it may be breaking my face out.



I mix mine with Almond oil (1 part AO/2 parts BCO).  It kills the smell and adsorbs into my scalp quickly.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Kansashalo said:


> I mix mine with Almond oil (1 part AO/2 parts BCO). It kills the smell and adsorbs into my scalp quickly.


 
i need to try this. i dont like the smell either


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't mix it with anything, but I think some people mix it with essential oils such as lavender to mask the smell. The smell doesn't bother me, because I only use a tiny bit and whatever smell is there disappears soon after.
> 
> Some people do experience breakout on the face. Are you using it on your bangs?


 
I don't have any bangs  I think it may have gotten into my pillow case.
When you use it are you just rubbing it into your scalp? IDK I guess because its so thick I may be using too much.



Kansashalo said:


> I mix mine with Almond oil (1 part AO/2 parts BCO). It kills the smell and adsorbs into my scalp quickly.


 
I mixed it with my jojoba oil a bit but it still smells probably because the jojoba doesn't have much of a scent.



.pursefiend. said:


> i need to try this. i dont like the smell either


 
Your hair looks good! Can't wait til mine looks like that


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I don't have any bangs  I think it may have gotten into my pillow case.
> When you use it are you just rubbing it into your scalp? IDK I guess because its so thick I may be using too much.


 
When I say I use a tiny bit, I mean a tiny bit.  Probably less than a dime size for my whole head.  I only use it on my scalp in the winter.

It is tempting to use to much, because it's so thick.  But if you warm your hands before pouring and then rub together again, before applying to your hair, it's easier to work with...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> When I say I use a tiny bit, I mean a tiny bit. Probably less than a dime size for my whole head. I only use it on my scalp in the winter.
> 
> It is tempting to use to much, because it's so thick. But if you warm your hands before pouring and then rub together again, before applying to your hair, it's easier to work with...


 

DAMN!  thanks for the tip, not even gonna say how much I used


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> DAMN!  thanks for the tip, not even gonna say how much I used


 
oh Lord!  Don't tell me you walking around looking like Greasy Meeka from Basketball Wives 

I have a small bottle I purchased early last year that's just now getting to the half empty point.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> oh Lord! Don't tell me you walking around looking like Greasy Meeka from Basketball Wives
> 
> I have a small bottle I purchased early last year that's just now getting to the half empty point.


 

 

It actually absorbed really well into this brillow pad! I massaged it into my scalp and then went to bed and I think most of it went into my pillow and then my face and broke out my chin and my forehead. I washed my hair yesterday and gave myself a good old face scrubbing using my Dr. Bronners tea tree soap. I will use the oil again but this time not so much!

Speaking of the Dr. Bronners soap, I created a mixture of DB Eucalyptus soap, water, and Black Castor oil. I havent tried it yet. I will see how that works as a shampoo.


----------



## .pursefiend.

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Your hair looks good! Can't wait til mine looks like that


 
thank you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> It actually absorbed really well into this brillow pad! I massaged it into my scalp and then went to bed and I think most of it went into my pillow and then my face and broke out my chin and my forehead. I washed my hair yesterday and gave myself a good old face scrubbing using my Dr. Bronners tea tree soap. I will use the oil again but this time not so much!
> 
> Speaking of the Dr. Bronners soap, I created a mixture of DB Eucalyptus soap, water, and Black Castor oil. I havent tried it yet. I will see how that works as a shampoo.


 
you might wanna leave out the castor oil - you gonna overdose on it


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> you might wanna leave out the castor oil - you gonna overdose on it


 

 I know right! Just adding something for moisture since those soaps are so drying for my hair.


----------



## Kansashalo

DC-Cutie said:


> When I say I use a tiny bit, I mean a tiny bit. Probably less than a dime size for my whole head. I only use it on my scalp in the winter.
> 
> It is tempting to use to much, because it's so thick. But if you warm your hands before pouring and then rub together again, before applying to your hair, it's easier to work with...


 
I agree.  I just use it on my scalp and I massage it in.  I also don't use it every day either.

I put my mixture in a hair color applicator bottle with a small, tight nozzle.  This also keeps me from overdoing it as well.


----------



## .pursefiend.

whats the easiest way to do a puff without causing brain damage? my head hurtsssss


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> whats the easiest way to do a puff without causing brain damage? my head hurtsssss


 
  Girl, when I see others wearing their puff, I have applaud their efforts!  I refuse to do it.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Girl, when I see others wearing their puff, I have applaud their efforts! I refuse to do it.


 

 i look so cute but in so much pain


----------



## chica1

Ladies - Does it harm your hair if you leave a regular conditioner in your hair as a leave-in?  My hair was so dry,  possibly overprocessed.  So much of my hair has fallen out.    I got a major protein treatment from the salon and I've been taking vitamins so that seemed to help with the moisture but now I'm def. staying away from chemicals.  I can probably do without the perm but I need my highlights!

Has anyone ever used Hello Hydration?  I've read so many positive reviews on another forum but my hair hates it. It totally dries it out.   Does anyone have any more recommendations?


----------



## .pursefiend.

chica1 said:


> Ladies - Does it harm your hair if you leave a regular conditioner in your hair as a leave-in? My hair was so dry, possibly overprocessed. So much of my hair has fallen out.  I got a major protein treatment from the salon and I've been taking vitamins so that seemed to help with the moisture but now I'm def. staying away from chemicals. I can probably do without the perm but I need my highlights!
> 
> Has anyone ever used Hello Hydration? I've read so many positive reviews on another forum but my hair hates it. It totally dries it out. Does anyone have any more recommendations?


 

I use Hello Hydration for cowashes but I like the Giovanni or the Yes to Cucumbers leave in


----------



## DC-Cutie

chica1 said:


> Ladies - Does it harm your hair if you leave a regular conditioner in your hair as a leave-in? My hair was so dry, possibly overprocessed. So much of my hair has fallen out.  I got a major protein treatment from the salon and I've been taking vitamins so that seemed to help with the moisture but now I'm def. staying away from chemicals. I can probably do without the perm but I need my highlights!
> 
> Has anyone ever used Hello Hydration? I've read so many positive reviews on another forum but my hair hates it. It totally dries it out. Does anyone have any more recommendations?


 
I use Hello Hydration to detangle, but not as a leave in or deep contioner.  It's one of the BEST detanglers for my hair.  I can finger come to detangle, almost like the knots and kinks melt away.  Not all conditioners were made to be leave-ins.

Have you thought about investing in a hair steamer?  I find them to be much better than the traditional dryers for deep conditioning treatments.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> *I use Hello Hydration to detangle*, but not as a leave in or deep contioner. It's one of the BEST detanglers for my hair. I can finger come to detangle, almost like the knots and kinks melt away. Not all conditioners were made to be leave-ins.
> 
> *Have you thought about investing in a hair steamer? I find them to be much better than the traditional dryers for deep conditioning treatments*.


 
all of this


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chica1 said:


> Ladies - Does it harm your hair if you leave a regular conditioner in your hair as a leave-in? My hair was so dry, possibly overprocessed. So much of my hair has fallen out.  I got a major protein treatment from the salon and I've been taking vitamins so that seemed to help with the moisture but now I'm def. staying away from chemicals. I can probably do without the perm but I need my highlights!
> 
> Has anyone ever used Hello Hydration? I've read so many positive reviews on another forum but my hair hates it. It totally dries it out. Does anyone have any more recommendations?


 

I use Organic Root Stim as a leave in but only for a day, I will leave it in all day and then wash it out at night. It helped my hair when it was really dry and hard. Also infusium is a good leave in, that's really helped my hair alot. My hair is still really short though.


----------



## chica1

Thanks for the advice ladies! Even though a lot of my hair fell out, its still pretty thick/coarse and the the HH didn't seem to work as a detangler. 

I got a protein treatment and my hairdresser used the hair steamer and my hair loved it! It was super dry prior to that. I also used steam rollers and my hair loved that too! It did a complete 180. Its no longer dry. I read about steam flat irons but I'm not sure if they work in the same fashion as the steam rollers.

I'm trying to go heat free b/c of the overprocessing.  I've purchased so many products!  My hair does love JBCO!



DC-Cutie said:


> I use Hello Hydration to detangle, but not as a leave in or deep contioner. It's one of the BEST detanglers for my hair. I can finger come to detangle, almost like the knots and kinks melt away. Not all conditioners were made to be leave-ins.
> 
> Have you thought about investing in a hair steamer? I find them to be much better than the traditional dryers for deep conditioning treatments.


----------



## Kansashalo

chica1 said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies! Even though a lot of my hair fell out, its still pretty thick/coarse and the the HH didn't seem to work as a detangler.
> 
> I got a protein treatment and my hairdresser used the hair steamer and my hair loved it! It was super dry prior to that. I also used steam rollers and my hair loved that too! It did a complete 180. Its no longer dry. I read about steam flat irons but I'm not sure if they work in the same fashion as the steam rollers.
> 
> I'm trying to go heat free b/c of the overprocessing. I've purchased so many products! My hair does love JBCO!


 
The only steamer flat iron I've used is the maxi glide and LOVED my results (I got the same results as if my hair was blown straight with a boar bristle brush - super shiny, straight, bouncy and no frizz). I'd use one again in a heartbeat!

ETA: I take that back, I've also used the one by conair (its red) which wasn't bad but I liked the maxi glide one better.  The reason why I don't use either is because they both have 'teeth' which is supose to help keep the hair taunt and straight.


----------



## irishlass1029

DC-Cutie said:


> Good Luck with Ouidad - it made my hair feel tacky to the touch.  Thank goodness it was a swag bag gift.
> 
> For the last few weeks I've been doing all I can to keep my hair moist and soft.  I've found something that works really well:
> 
> ** In the evening I spray my hair down (just misting, not drenched) with a combo of water and my favorite conditioner, DevaCurl One Condition
> ** seal with oil (usually castor or this shea butter mix I have)
> **  cover hair with plastic cap and secure with rag or bonnet
> 
> the next morning my hair feels great, I just mist it a little more, fluff with my fingers and go.  For the rest of the day, my hair retains it's softness.



It's been quite a while since I've checked in with this thread (but I haven't straightened since then though!)  I tried all kinds of things, most of which didn't work...including the co-wash thing.  I hated that.  LOL!

I tried Ouidad (gift from a friend) and it was horrible for me.  For now, I use Graham Webb shampoo and conditioner, cold-pressed coconut oil and Kinky Curly products.  (What I do is after the hair gets dry and crunchy, I just "crunch" it with my hand and it turns soft.)

I never would have believed the coconut oil would make such a difference, but it has.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

coconut oil huh? I have to give this a try I bet I will love the smell.


----------



## irishlass1029

~Fabulousity~ said:


> coconut oil huh? I have to give this a try I bet I will love the smell.



Yep!  I ordered some special stuff online and it turns out that I like the Walmart/grocery store coconut oil better!  Who'da thunk it?


----------



## chica1

Has anyone followed Kimmaytube and tried her suggestions regarding Ph balance?  Has anyone used her leave-in?  I wonder if you can use as a daily moisturizer.


----------



## gre8dane

chica1 said:


> Has anyone followed Kimmaytube and tried her suggestions regarding Ph balance? Has anyone used her leave-in? I wonder if you can use as a daily moisturizer.


 
I can't stomach her, but, no, I have not tried it.  I think a lot of products for curly divas have the right balance of Ph anyway, but I have not researched it.  Since going curly last year, I've used Carol's Daughter, Kinky Curly, Shea Moisture, Tresemme Naturals, VO5 Moisture Milks & Giovanni products & my hair is healthy, strong & growing quickly.


----------



## .pursefiend.

1 year yesterday


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> 1 year yesterday


 


  Congrats!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

^thanks girl!


----------



## DC-Cutie

chica1 said:


> Has anyone followed Kimmaytube and tried her suggestions regarding Ph balance? Has anyone used her leave-in? I wonder if you can use as a daily moisturizer.


 
I can't take her....  



gre8dane said:


> I can't stomach her, but, no, I have not tried it. I think a lot of products for curly divas have the right balance of Ph anyway, but I have not researched it.


 
Ditto and it's not like she's making her own concotion she's using Knot Today as the base!



.pursefiend. said:


> 1 year yesterday


 *CONGRATULATIONS*


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> I can't take her....
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto and it's not like she's making her own concotion she's using Knot Today as the base!
> 
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS*


----------



## chica1

I have read about people that had issues with Kimmaytube.  Anyone know of a good detangler? I've tried HH and it doesn't work on my hair.  I washed my hair yesterday and my hair was completely matted in some places.  I'm not sure if it was from the 2 min reconstructer or new shampoo that I tried (Sally's Argan shampoo).  I have a lot of relaxed hair still and I've never had problems detangling.

Has anyone tried Biotin?  I'm not sure about its effects on hair growth but I have excema (sp) and dry patches of skin and that started to disappear after about a week.  In fact, my skin is getting to be a bit oily but I haven't suffered any breakouts.


----------



## Kansashalo

I've used biotin before with no complaints.  The only thing that ever made my hair grow was MSM.  I just started back on it today actually.


----------



## .pursefiend.

kansashalo said:


> i've used biotin before with no complaints. The only thing that ever made my hair grow was msm. I just started back on it today actually.


 
msm?


----------



## Kansashalo

.pursefiend. said:


> msm?


 
Its a natural sulfur mineral.  Most people take it for cartilegde/joint health but it also aids in hair growth.  The body uses what it needs then just expels the rest.  I start off taking 2,000 mg and work my way up to 4,000mg.

You can read a little more about it here.
http://www.all-natural.com/msm.html


----------



## chica1

Kansashalo said:


> I've used biotin before with no complaints. The only thing that ever made my hair grow was MSM. I just started back on it today actually.


 
I'm taking MSM also but I'm taking that for my aching joints.  I've been working out more recently.    It seemed to work after the first day for my joints.  Didn't realize that it helps hair growth.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Kansashalo said:


> Its a natural sulfur mineral. Most people take it for cartilegde/joint health but it also aids in hair growth. The body uses what it needs then just expels the rest. I start off taking 2,000 mg and work my way up to 4,000mg.
> 
> You can read a little more about it here.
> http://www.all-natural.com/msm.html


 

interesting.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MSM is a beast for hair growth.  When I was taking it my scalp itched, I guess from growth.  I took it 2 times a day mixed with juice or water.  I think the only reason I stopped was because I ran out, but I might purchase it again....


----------



## chica1

DC-Cutie said:


> MSM is a beast for hair growth. When I was taking it my scalp itched, I guess from growth. I took it 2 times a day mixed with juice or water. I think the only reason I stopped was because I ran out, but I might purchase it again....


 

DC Cutie - How long did you take it before you noticed the hair growth?  I'm looking for more thickness in one area where I believed its thinning.  I've been taking it off and on for two weeks but I was taking it for joint pain.

Here's a great blog by a scientist who is also a natural chica.

http://thenaturalhaven.blogspot.com/2009/04/coconut-oil-knowledge-from-our.html


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> Its a natural sulfur mineral. Most people take it for cartilegde/joint health but it also aids in hair growth. The body uses what it needs then just expels the rest. I start off taking 2,000 mg and work my way up to 4,000mg.
> 
> You can read a little more about it here.
> http://www.all-natural.com/msm.html


 

This link mentions MSM as sulfur, I remember hearing about this before but in the form of sulfur or that Sulfur8 hair spray/grease. It list migraine as a possible side effect so I won't try it.


----------



## Kansashalo

~Fabulousity~ said:


> This link mentions MSM as sulfur, I remember hearing about this before but in the form of sulfur or that Sulfur8 hair spray/grease. It list migraine as a possible side effect so I won't try it.


 
MSM isn't the same as the synthetic sulfur compound you'd find in sulfur 8 (sulfur oxide) or other topical sulfur products.  This type will stay in your system and in large quantities can kill you.

MSM is a natural sulfur - you already get MSM whenever you eat green leafy veggies or other plants.  Both in your diet as well as supplement form, your body just uses what it needs and expels the rest through urine.


----------



## Kansashalo

DC-Cutie said:


> MSM is a beast for hair growth. When I was taking it my scalp itched, I guess from growth. I took it 2 times a day mixed with juice or water. I think the only reason I stopped was because I ran out, but I might purchase it again....


 
It is!  I got SIGNIFICANT growth over a period of 6 months which normally would have taken me about a year to achieve.  I built up to 4000mg a day and wow.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> MSM isn't the same as the synthetic sulfur compound you'd find in sulfur 8 (sulfur oxide) or other topical sulfur products. *This type will stay in your system and in large quantities can kill you.*
> 
> MSM is a natural sulfur - you already get MSM whenever you eat green leafy veggies or other plants. Both in your diet as well as supplement form, your body just uses what it needs and expels the rest through urine.


 


:wondering sounds like something I don't want to take without consulting with my doc


----------



## Kansashalo

~Fabulousity~ said:


> :wondering sounds like something I don't want to take without consulting with my doc


 
That part was referring to sulfur 8 (sulfur oxide products) and NOT msm. 

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> That part was referring to sulfur 8 (sulfur oxide products) and NOT msm.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion!


 

Ok, but I still will consult with my doc because the link posted has Migraine listed as a possible side effect and I suffer from those.

Does this msm come in a powder form? Maybe it can be mixed in with a conditioner I'd like to try it in my daughters hair.


----------



## .pursefiend.

and where do you buy it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Ok, but I still will consult with my doc because the link posted has Migraine listed as a possible side effect and I suffer from those.
> 
> Does this msm come in a powder form? Maybe it can be mixed in with a conditioner I'd like to try it in my daughters hair.


 
yes, it comes in powder form and can be mixed with conditioner.  I used Jarrow's brand.  

I would also consult your doc before taking this, not just for migranes but also checking to see if it interfers with any medications or other issues one may have.


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> and where do you buy it?


 
whole foods, amazon, vitamin shop.

Get the powder formula.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> yes, it comes in powder form and can be mixed with conditioner. I used Jarrow's brand.
> 
> I would also consult your doc before taking this, not just for migranes but also checking to see if it interfers with any medications or other issues one may have.


 

Ok thanks!


----------



## Kansashalo

I've never used the powder form mixed with conditioner so I can't comment on those results.  But taken in pill form (capsule filled with powder) I had great results.

Good luck to those that try it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Picked up my MSM yesterday, it's on 

I'm going to take a hair pic tonight to track my growth.  Anybody care to join?  How about we have a 6 month challenge (since it normally takes aout 3 months to see result).


----------



## .pursefiend.

i wanna do it!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I'm gonna get some and try it after talking with my doctor don't need anything causing me Migraine


----------



## Kansashalo

DC-Cutie said:


> Picked up my MSM yesterday, it's on
> 
> I'm going to take a hair pic tonight to track my growth. Anybody care to join? How about we have a 6 month challenge (since it normally takes aout 3 months to see result).


 
I'm down.


----------



## .pursefiend.

anybody on here henna'd before? *DC* I think you said you have...thoughts?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> anybody on here henna'd before? *DC* I think you said you have...thoughts?


 

what's that?


----------



## .pursefiend.

~Fabulousity~ said:


> what's that?


 
the indian power used in their tattoos. its used for conditioning and strengthening the strands

cuz i shed like crazy. i think i should try it


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> the indian power used in their tattoos. its used for conditioning and strengthening the strands
> 
> cuz i shed like crazy. i think i should try it


 

ah yes! i've used that before. I used it to dye my locs. It worked very well my red was beautiful and vibrant!

 you've got me considering ordering some black for my lil bush now


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have henna'd before.  If you want the color use henna, if you want the same strengthening and conditioning benefits without the color, use Cassia or Amla.  I still do amla treatments about once a month.  I buy it from my local Indian grocery store, for about $2 per box, mix with water, let it sit on my hair for a few hours and rinse.  You don't have to DC afterwards, but I do anyway


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> Picked up my MSM yesterday, it's on
> 
> I'm going to take a hair pic tonight to track my growth.  Anybody care to join?  How about we have a 6 month challenge (since it normally takes aout 3 months to see result).


 
Me, I'm in.  I have Vegetarian glucosamine MSM supplement by Blubonnet.  That should be good, no?  I need to take pics too!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

.pursefiend. said:


> 1 year yesterday




Major Kudos!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

I have been natural for about 8 years, however, I never thought much about hair care until recently. For that last year and half I have been focusing on my healthy hair./Users/turiyatomlin/Desktop/IMG_4067.JPG


----------



## chica1

I'm in for the MSM challenge.  I just got a fresh trim yesterday!  I'm taking about 1000mg a day.

^ Your hair looks great Sleeping beauty!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

^Thanks Chica1


----------



## Lapis

~Fabulousity~ said:


> ah yes! i've used that before. I used it to dye my locs. It worked very well my red was beautiful and vibrant!
> 
> you've got me considering ordering some black for my lil bush now



Did you buy any particular henna? I want to color my hair but ehh I've done the bleaching thing and I ended up cutting off all those dreads as they grew out.
I want a nice red, something to make the encroaching grays pop


----------



## Seanymph

I didn't know there was a natural thread on this forum all this time. 

This is me ( well my hair)


----------



## Janiece

^^^GORGEOUS Award!


----------



## Janiece

I really want to go natural but I am too afraid to do the big chop. Maybe once I nurse my relaxed hair back to health (it's a bit dry right now) I will try to transition. We shall see.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lapis said:


> Did you buy any particular henna? I want to color my hair but ehh I've done the bleaching thing and I ended up cutting off all those dreads as they grew out.
> I want a nice red, something to make the encroaching grays pop


 

Its been a few years now so I don't remember but I would imagine that most henna is probably pretty good


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Janiece said:


> I really want to go natural but I am too afraid to do the big chop. Maybe once I nurse my relaxed hair back to health (it's a bit dry right now) I will try to transition. We shall see.


 
If you nurse your relaxed hair back to health you will love it and not want to be rid of it, mayeswell chop it off while you hate it


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Seanymph said:


> I didn't know there was a natural thread on this forum all this time.
> 
> This is me ( well my hair)


 
nice and shiny! looks healthy


----------



## Janiece

Article on CNN.com front page: http://www.cnn.com/2011/LIVING/07/25/touching.natural.black.hair/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## Kansashalo

Ok, yall are going to have to educate me on henna too.  Saturday I had my hair colored from caramel/honey to blue black with Redken and I have chemical burns in the back of my scalp (I remember what that felt like from my days of relaxing - that is a feeling you NEVER forget).

Since I plan to be black while I grow my hair out for the next 6 months, I don't want to use typical hair color to maintain the color or cover my gray that likes to pop up. lol


----------



## gre8dane

Janiece said:


> Article on CNN.com front page: http://www.cnn.com/2011/LIVING/07/25/touching.natural.black.hair/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


 
Interesting.  I guess my hair is not interesting enough.  In the past year, I've had three people ask to touch my hair.  Two (black women) asked when we were discussing products & I was raving about whatever I use that does not leave my hair hard & crunchy so I don't count those two.  So only one person (white woman) has asked to touch my hair (per the article), of course I said no.


----------



## Ladybug09

Janiece said:


> Article on CNN.com front page: http://www.cnn.com/2011/LIVING/07/25/touching.natural.black.hair/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


 Just came to post this.



> *(CNN)* -- Tamara Winfrey Harris tells a story of being in a chain restaurant with her husband when their names were called for a table.
> Just as the couple rose to go, a middle-aged white woman standing nearby reached out swiftly to touch Winfrey Harris's hair which at the time was styled in natural twists.
> "She missed by mere seconds, she was actually going to grab my hair as I walked past her," recalled Winfrey Harris who runs the blog What Tami Said. "I turned around and she said, 'Oh, your hair is neat.' It just floored me because who does that, just reaches out and touches strangers?"
> It's a common tale shared by women of color whose natural hair can attract stares, curiosity, comments and the occasional stranger who desires to reach out and touch.
> The reaction to such fondling can range from amusement to outrage over the invasion of personal space.
> i.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2011/LIVING/07/25/touching.natural.black.hair/story.tamiharris.courtesy.jpg
> Tamara Winfrey Harris says she had a total stranger reach for her hair in a restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion surrounding it is often rooted in race relations.
> Blogger Los Angelista explained her response to a woman's incredulous "Are you serious, I can't touch your hair?" by writing that no she couldn't, "Because my black ancestors may have been your ancestors' property, and had to smile while they got touched in ways they didn't want to, but I am not YOUR property and never will be so you'd best move your hand away from me."
> "Natural hair" for black women is, by definition, hair that is not processed and not chemically altered. Straightened hair is oftened viewed as easier to care for and more attractive.
> Rather than use chemical straighteners known as relaxers (also sometimes called "creamy crack" for both the damage it can do to black hair as well as the inability of some women to live without it) some women wear their hair in its natural state.
> Natural hair can be described as curly, kinky, wavy, or -- the sometimes dreaded and considered by some to be an offensive word -- nappy.
> Black hair fuels a more than billion-dollar industry which includes products, weaves, and wigs that can enable African-American women to change up their styles at a whim. Tons of websites, blogs, books and videos about natural hair exist to educate those desiring to "go natural."
> The style has been embraced for reasons of fashion, politics and simply by those unwilling to spend the time and money to maintain their chemically processed hair.
> So why the continuing fascination with natural hair, given that so many women of color are now rocking the style and have been for years?
> Keneesha Hudson said that despite the growing number of women embracing their natural hair texture, it's still considered unique.
> Hudson is the owner/founder of Urbanbella, a company in Atlanta that specializes in helping women embrace their natural hair texture. She first went natural in 2002 when she did the "big chop" (cutting all of her processed hair off) so she could have the freedom to swim, she said, and today she sports a thick mane of natural curls.
> "For the longest time we black women have been wearing our hair chemically straightened to a point where most of us really don't know what our natural hair looks like," Hudson said. "There's a generation of us who have never even seen our hair in any form but straight except for baby pictures."
> Visitors to her salon will sometimes ask to touch her hair to establish that it is actually all hers and not a wig or a weave, she said, while still others are strangers who "sneak and touch it."
> "We love to go to the football games, and there's a group of guys that sit behind us," Hudson said. "One week, towards the end of the season, one of the guys in cheering just kind of laid his hands on my head like 'Yeah!' I said 'That has nothing to do with cheering for the game,' but I just find those little moments happen a lot."
> In 2008, Renee Martin wrote "Can I Touch Your Hair? Black Women and The Petting Zoo" for her blog Womanist Musings and said she continues to get e-mails from women thanking her for her post and relaying their personal experiences about their hair being touched.
> Some white women who responded, Martin said, shared their stories of their own hair being touched in countries populated by people of color. They chalked it up to natural curiosity and accused Martin of being too sensitive, she said.
> But she says she doesn't think the crux of the issue has to do with curiosity.
> "I think it's the idea that they have the right to possess black women and they will take any excuse they can to jump over the border, whether it's policing our behavior or policing our hair," Martin said. "I think it's about ownership of black bodies more than it has to actually do with hair."
> Actress Issa Rae, star/creator of the web series "The Misadventures of Awkward Black Girl," said she has been natural all of her life. She had cut her hair and worked the short afro into the character, who was heartbroken and starting over.
> Rae has endured the comments of "Eww, why is your hair like that? Why are you trying to go back to slavery?" from other African-Americans and says that, growing up, she had requests to touch her hair from both blacks and whites.
> The touching doesn't bother her as much as "when they ask stupid questions to make me feel like my hair is alien hair."
> "I had someone ask me if I wear my hair like this to honor my ancestors, and that was funny to me," she said. "This is not for Kunta [Kinte]."
> Rae notes that in the 1970s, there was an afro movement for a while, but it died down in the 1980s. There are quite a few layers when it comes to discussions about black hair, from length to texture, and hair is very much tied to the culture, she said.
> "Hair is just a huge component of blackness, so it's not going to go away," she said.
> Tia Mosley, 29, went natural at the age of 12 when she refused to get her hair relaxed anymore. The inquisitiveness about her 'do is as natural as the hair on her head, she said.
> "People want to touch my hair all the time and I have no problem with it," she said. "I have a problem with the touching and the attempt to touch without asking."
> Mosley said that when she used to work at a predominantly white theater company in northern Georgia, her hair was viewed as exotic and stirred up a great deal of interest.
> "They thought I was from the islands and they had lots of questions about my hair," she said laughing. "I would say 'No, I'm from the island of Houston, Texas."


----------



## Ladybug09

I mean really, who thinks it's ok to touch someone's heair who you do NOT know???

Like the lady said in the article, this is not a petting zoo.


----------



## .pursefiend.

we'd been in there fighting. i'm sorry but _they_ think they're above everything


----------



## .pursefiend.

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Major Kudos!


 

thank you!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

So have you girls got your MSM, so we can start the challenge?  I wanted to give everybody time to get the MSM and take a start day pic.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> So have you girls got your MSM, so we can start the challenge? I wanted to give everybody time to get the MSM and take a start day pic.


 
count me out. i can't start until after my vacation next week. i dont think i can take it out of the country with me


----------



## Kansashalo

I've got mine!  

Since August 1st is next Monday, maybe we could set that as the start date?


----------



## gre8dane

.pursefiend. said:


> we'd been in there fighting. i'm sorry but _they_ think they're above everything


 
Hmph, just check out the comments on the page.  'What's the big deal?!?'



DC-Cutie said:


> So have you girls got your MSM, so we can start the challenge? I wanted to give everybody time to get the MSM and take a start day pic.


 
Yup, let us know the start date so I can take pics & post!


----------



## .pursefiend.

gre8dane said:


> Hmph, just check out the comments on the page. 'What's the big deal?!?'


 
the comments aren't showing for me.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I didn't get mine yet. Lets start August 1st. I'm gonna order the powder from Amazon and mix it with some oil.


----------



## oxyoxy136

Janiece said:


> Article on CNN.com front page: http://www.cnn.com/2011/LIVING/07/25/touching.natural.black.hair/index.html?hpt=hp_c2



I've been a petting zoo since birth. Whites, Asians, other Blacks -- they all want to touch my hair (or they'll try to sneak and touch when I'm not looking). I'm so used to it that I'll actually let someone tug on a curl, but only if they ask first, and a co-worker of mine is just obsessed with my hair. Every time I come into the office, he has to come over and give my hair a hug.  I've also been told by other co-workers, even superiors, that they prefer to see me with my hair big and free instead of my summer side braid. Granted, this isn't corporate, so I wonder how my hair would actually go over in the "real world".

Now, the strangers who try to touch without asking are just rude. Try to touch my hair without my permission and see what happens!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> Ok, yall are going to have to educate me on henna too. Saturday I had my hair colored from caramel/honey to blue black with Redken and I have chemical burns in the back of my scalp (I remember what that felt like from my days of relaxing - that is a feeling you NEVER forget).
> 
> Since I plan to be black while I grow my hair out for the next 6 months, I don't want to use typical hair color to maintain the color or cover my gray that likes to pop up. lol


 
whoa i've never gotten a chemical burn from dye sorry to hear this. When I dye at home I use Dark & Lovely, just used some last week to dye my hair black actually and had no problems.



gre8dane said:


> Interesting. I guess my hair is not interesting enough. In the past year, I've had three people ask to touch my hair. Two (black women) asked when we were discussing products & I was raving about whatever I use that does not leave my hair hard & crunchy so I don't count those two. So only one person (white woman) has asked to touch my hair (per the article), of course I said no.


 
No one has asked to touch mine since i've begun wearing my natural hair but i've gotten the most stares from my black female co-workers (not good ones either) sadly its what I expected. Men on the other hand black and white love it and are always telling me how pretty I am now. I have to wonder if it makes some women uncomfortable because they don't have the gutts to do it. You know to be naked and show what's under the weave or the relaxer and what they really look like? Just a thought.

 Luckily I don't care what they think. Some days like today I have a serious tight lil nappy fro and I love it!  Other days I will put in my gel or cream to loosen it a bit and give it a wet look... either way I love my hair AFRO POWER! :giggles:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> we'd been in there fighting. i'm sorry but _they_ think they're above everything


 

I'm not even going in there because I can imagine


----------



## Kansashalo

~Fabulousity~ said:


> whoa i've never gotten a chemical burn from dye sorry to hear this. When I dye at home I use Dark & Lovely, just used some last week to dye my hair black actually and had no problems.


 
Thanks Fab.   See I was >this close< to doing it myself at home, as I've done before in the past, but since my hair was bleached and I wanted a deep blue black, I decided to get it done professionally.  I should have just stuck with my old faithful - Bigen from Sally's. lol


----------



## Janiece

Do you need to up your intake of a particular vitamin when taking MSM?


----------



## Lapis

> Article on CNN.com front page: http://www.cnn.com/2011/LIVING/07/25...html?hpt=hp_c2



I was just talking about that article on another forum, people try to touch my hair ALL the damn time, to the point that my husband exchanges places with me because they'll keep touching even after me asking them not to and nasty looks! They never say sorry either pisses me off, at best they comment that my dreads aren't hard or how long they are.

I've seen white moms touch and even smell my little one's hair when they think I'm not looking closely, when I look at them they tell me how soft/shiny/good it smells, there's a black belt at her teakwondo class that almost always holds her in front of her and touches/smells her hair during class interactions, she's commented how much she likes how dd's hair smells/feel, I've told her not to do it and explained dd's hair is natural etc etc, I may have to  if she doesn't stop


----------



## gre8dane

~Fabulousity~ said:


> No one has asked to touch mine since i've begun wearing my natural hair but i've gotten the most stares from my black female co-workers (*not good ones either*) sadly its what I expected. *Men on the other hand black and white love it* and are always telling me how pretty I am now. I have to wonder if it makes some women uncomfortable because they don't have the gutts to do it. You know to be naked and show what's under the weave or the relaxer and what they really look like? Just a thought.
> 
> Luckily I don't care what they think. Some days like today I have a serious tight lil nappy fro and I love it!  Other days I will put in my gel or cream to loosen it a bit and give it a wet look... either way I love my hair AFRO POWER! :giggles:


 
I understand how women are about the hair, but I really can't relate.  I've never done weaves, no braids since I was a kid & I've never sat in a hair salon for hours & hours - I did my own hair, but d*mn the negativity.  It IS just hair and a little research can dispell any doubts or deep-seeded erroneous beliefs about our hair.  Other women have asked me about my hair, but dismiss what I say since I'm 'mixed' - silly since I relaxed for years.  So I just tell them to check out YouTube with the many chocoloate ladies & their curls.  Maybe they will take the time to check out their own hidden curls.

Now the MEN!  One gentleman asked if he could get his hands tangled in my curls!   Only one man (older) has been negative & told me to relax & grow out my hair or weave it up - he asked me about that mess on my head.  I told him to wait a few months when I have a serious big afro.  His face squinted, but I'd expect no less from him since he's color struck.



Lapis said:


> I was just talking about that article on another forum, people try to touch my hair ALL the damn time, to the point that my husband exchanges places with me *because they'll keep touching* even after me asking them not to and nasty looks! They never say sorry either pisses me off, at best they comment that my dreads aren't hard or how long they are.
> 
> *I've seen white moms touch and even smell my little one's hair when they think I'm not looking closely*, when I look at them they tell me how soft/shiny/good it smells, there's a black belt at her teakwondo class that almost always holds her in front of her and touches/smells her hair during class interactions, she's commented how much she likes how dd's hair smells/feel, I've told her not to do it and explained dd's hair is natural etc etc, I may have to  if she doesn't stop


 
  This is unbelievable!!!!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

DC-Cutie said:


> I have henna'd before.  If you want the color use henna, if you want the same strengthening and conditioning benefits without the color, use Cassia or Amla.  I still do amla treatments about once a month.  I buy it from my local Indian grocery store, for about $2 per box, mix with water, let it sit on my hair for a few hours and rinse.  You don't have to DC afterwards, but I do anyway



Do you have YouTube channel?


----------



## Lapis

~Fabulousity~ said:


> This is unbelievable!!!!



The first time it happened the chick sat dd on her lap and was playing with her afro puff, she got product residue on her hand and smelled it, then she smelt the hair, and asked me what I used on her hair.
I'd guess that out of the 10-12 moms we see in that group half have done the sniff thing to her head all because of this one mom. 

And the grab my hair thing isn't that unusual sadly


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Do you have YouTube channel?



No


----------



## oxyoxy136

Lapis said:


> I've seen white moms touch and even smell my little one's hair when they think I'm not looking closely, when I look at them they tell me how soft/shiny/good it smells, there's a black belt at her teakwondo class that almost always holds her in front of her and touches/smells her hair during class interactions, she's commented how much she likes how dd's hair smells/feel, I've told her not to do it and explained dd's hair is natural etc etc, I may have to  if she doesn't stop



Ew! What is wrong with people? Just touching and smelling other people's hair like that. What did she expect it to smell like? Why was she even interested in that kind of information?


----------



## Seanymph

Janiece said:


> ^^^GORGEOUS Award!





~Fabulousity~ said:


> nice and shiny! looks healthy




Thank you both ladies


----------



## Lapis

I don't know what they expected, lol dd's hair smells like roses I guess it's an unexpected smell because it gets the comments.


----------



## Kansashalo

Thankfully, no one just arbitrarily touches my hair.  I don't like random people touching my hair anyway because of how/where I grew up so I would be upset if someone felt the need to just reach out grab a handful.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

People are something else, a persons hair is apart of them so how can they not know its not appropriate to touch it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

so a guy asked to touch my hair last night....  I let him, he asked, so I wasn't offended.  I think it's cute when they want to touch, gotta love da bruhz!


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> so a guy asked to touch my hair last night.... I let him, he asked, so I wasn't offended. I think it's cute when they want to touch, gotta love da bruhz!


 

So the Bruhz already in your city huh?  I remember they came to mine last year. woo I'll never be the same. lol  have fun!


----------



## DC-Cutie

GOALdigger said:


> So the Bruhz already in your city huh?  I remember they came to mine last year. woo I'll never be the same. lol  have fun!



so you know what I'm talking about


----------



## LADC_chick

LOL. A friend of mine posted today on her fb that this weekend was going to be a "Try not to get got" kind of weekend.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^what guys are you all talking about


----------



## LADC_chick

The Ques are celebrating their centennial and have descended upon DC.


----------



## .pursefiend.

a whole lotta barkin in the city


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ooooooooooh ok


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Hair pic, its grown out a bit and its soft now. I'm loving it.


----------



## Kansashalo

.pursefiend. said:


> a whole lotta barkin in the city



....and gold boots!


----------



## LADC_chick

Kansashalo, I love your avatar! For me this summer, it's regularly been Humidity - 1, Hair - 0. Well, except for Wednesday when my curls won the battle!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> ....and gold boots!


 



I ordered my powder anyone else start using it? I need to take some close up pics of my hair.


----------



## DC-Cutie

DC area ladies:

Hair & Body Boutique in Silver Spring is going out of business.  Last day is this Saturday.  All products 50% off.  They carry a pretty large selection of products for naturals - Karen's Body Beautiful, Mixed Chicks, Darcy's, Curl Junkie, Qhemet, and many others.  I went this morning and they still had a good supply.

Here's what I got:


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ Nice haul!


----------



## PretaPorterChic

Ooooh didn't know there's a natural hair forum hair too  been natural since 08, rocking Senegalese twists for the rest of the summer now. I'll have to look through here and see if there's any tips on products to help achieve curls for 4b/c hair...I use kinky curly occasionally but the 2nd day hair is the worse


----------



## *Jem*

DC-Cutie said:


> DC area ladies:
> 
> Hair & Body Boutique in Silver Spring is going out of business.  Last day is this Saturday.  All products 50% off.  They carry a pretty large selection of products for naturals - Karen's Body Beautiful, Mixed Chicks, Darcy's, Curl Junkie, Qhemet, and many others.  I went this morning and they still had a good supply.
> 
> Here's what I got:



Awesome haul. You bought everything I want to try next!


----------



## PsychoBagLady

I did it!  I went natural today! It felt so good. I'm going to try again next weekend. All I did was use Kinky Curly. No fuss, no muss and my curls stayed curly all day. Once I finally get the technique down pat, I will post some pics.


----------



## .pursefiend.

PsychoBagLady said:


> I did it!  I went natural today! It felt so good. I'm going to try again next weekend. All I did was use Kinky Curly. No fuss, no muss and my curls stayed curly all day. Once I finally get the technique down pat, I will post some pics.


 

congratulations!


----------



## .pursefiend.

so i straightened my hair yesterday for an interview and I hate it. My ends are so raggedy. I'm considering a 2nd big chop tomorrow


----------



## chica1

Congrats on going natural PsychoBagLady!!  

Are we still on for the MSM challenge?  I've been taking Biotin since mid-June and MSM since mid-July.  I'm just starting to notice hair growth everywhere but the place where I need it - around my edges.  My eyebrows grow in like crazy  and I have to constantly shave my legs and arms.  LOL! I wasn't really looking for length but looking to regrow around my edges which I lost to perm damage.  My forehead is a bit small anyway so I'm kind of conflicted about re-growing the hair around the edges.  No one even can tell its gone.


----------



## Myblackbag

PsychoBagLady said:


> I did it!  I went natural today! It felt so good. I'm going to try again next weekend. All I did was use Kinky Curly. No fuss, no muss and my curls stayed curly all day. Once I finally get the technique down pat, I will post some pics.


 
Congrats on being natural!  I have been using Kinky Curly products for the last four months and they have worked out great, however, I am currently looking for something to soften my hair.

My normal routine is to wash or co-wash my hair once a week then just spritz with water in the morning and fluff and go.  This has worked out well since I bc'd in April, but as my hair grows out I think that I may have to change things up a bit.


----------



## Myblackbag

.pursefiend. said:


> so i straightened my hair yesterday for an interview and I hate it. My ends are so raggedy. I'm considering a 2nd big chop tomorrow


 
*Pursefiend*, did you bc?


----------



## .pursefiend.

Myblackbag said:


> *Pursefiend*, did you bc?


 
nah i didn't BC. Just gonna trim and tend to my ends


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> so i straightened my hair yesterday for an interview and I hate it. My ends are so raggedy. I'm considering a 2nd big chop tomorrow


 

funny I was just thinking about how I want to straighten mine once it grows out more. I was also wondering about the ends and how they will prob need a nice trim. I need to find a good stylist for natural hair care. 
With the weather about to get cold I am considering twists of some sort.

I'm getting tired of this lil fro especially since its starting to grow out into a full bush :wondering


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Myblackbag said:


> Congrats on being natural! I have been using Kinky Curly products for the last four months and they have worked out great, however, I am currently looking for something to soften my hair.
> 
> My normal routine is to wash or co-wash my hair once a week then just spritz with water in the morning and fluff and go. This has worked out well since I bc'd in April, but as my hair grows out I think that I may have to change things up a bit.


 

I recently purchased the Knot today and I like that alot. I wash my hair once maybe twice a week and add the Knot today. Then during the week I wet my hair sometimes by running my whole head under the shower and sometimes just by taking my hands and running water through my hair with my fingers (depends how much build up I see and feel) then I add curl cream activator by Garnier and that's it. I allow my hair to air dry. I like the Garnier product because it leaves my hair with a nice curl, not stiff and its not too heavily perfumed like lots of other products. 

Now with the weather about to change I need a new style because i'm not going out into the cold with wet hair.


----------



## Kansashalo

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Now with the weather about to change I need a new style because i'm not going out into the cold with wet hair.


 
This has always been a dilemna for me as well.  I'm on the hunt for a "cold weather" style too.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> This has always been a dilemna for me as well. I'm on the hunt for a "cold weather" style too.


 

I'm bored with my current style i've been this way all summer, I need something new


----------



## GOALdigger

two strand twist. Can last up to two weeks. One week twists next week twist outs.


----------



## VADFH3

I have been wearing micros for about a year and a half and I finally decided not to get them put back in. Now that I'm wearing my hair natural I have realized how dry it actually is. So my question is what are some good products for moisturizing my hair? Hope you ladies can help me out.


----------



## gre8dane

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I'm getting tired of this lil fro especially since its starting to grow out into a *full bush* :wondering





~Fabulousity~ said:


> Now with the weather about to change I need a new style because i'm not going out into the cold with *wet hair*.


 
I have that in-between bush going on now.  I've wet my hair everyday for a year now.  Last winter I diffused my hair, it was quick & easy.  I can't wait to get more length, it seems it will be easier to put up at night to get more days out of a style.  Too much manipulation to re-shape my curls, whether I use oil or spray bottle, leaves my hair too frizzy, so I re-wet it.  

I recently did a twist-out and it looked horrible.  Individually the twists were so pretty, but as a style, it was scary.  I need a good haircut which is very apparent in a twist/braid-out, but not in a wash-n-go.


----------



## DC-Cutie

VADFH3 said:


> I have been wearing micros for about a year and a half and I finally decided not to get them put back in. Now that I'm wearing my hair natural I have realized how dry it actually is. So my question is what are some good products for moisturizing my hair? Hope you ladies can help me out.


 
My cousin had this same exact issue recently.  So I told her the old stand by - honey and olive oil - yep, just mix the 2, equal parts to damp (not soaking we hair), cover with a cap for 30 minutes or even overnight.  Rinse out and voila, dryness gone.  It may take a couple of treatments, but it works.

Also, make sure the products you're using don't contain any alcohol, that can cause dryness.  Also, sulfate free products are your best bet.


----------



## LADC_chick

I second the use of olive oil. I haven't done the honey-olive oil overnight treatment, but what I do is wash my hair, and before I apply the leave-in conditioner, I apply olive oil. I let that sit for a bit while I go about my washing business, and when I'm ready, I "rinse" it out. Not all of the oil rinses out since I am using water, but once I apply my leave-in and style my hair, the hair stays moisturized for several days.


----------



## VADFH3

DC-Cutie said:


> My cousin had this same exact issue recently.  So I told her the old stand by - honey and olive oil - yep, just mix the 2, equal parts to damp (not soaking we hair), cover with a cap for 30 minutes or even overnight.  Rinse out and voila, dryness gone.  It may take a couple of treatments, but it works.
> 
> Also, make sure the products you're using don't contain any alcohol, that can cause dryness.  Also, sulfate free products are your best bet.



I will definitely try that. Thanks!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

gre8dane said:


> I have that in-between bush going on now. I've wet my hair everyday for a year now. Last winter I diffused my hair, it was quick & easy. I can't wait to get more length, it seems it will be easier to put up at night to get more days out of a style. Too much manipulation to re-shape my curls, whether I use oil or spray bottle, leaves my hair too frizzy, so I re-wet it.
> 
> *I recently did a twist-out and it looked horrible*. Individually the twists were so pretty, but as a style, it was scary. I need a good haircut which is very apparent in a twist/braid-out, but not in a wash-n-go.


 
I tried one just playing around on the side and top of my head and it was a no go  so I know how you feel. I also have to rewet (soak) my hair for my curls to really pop, it looks its best when my hair is soaked with water and I then apply product. I have my days when I just apply a lil water but it doesn't look as good.  I've been thinking about buying a diffuser and trying that because i'm still on the fence about adding hair to my hair (twists). I really want to just leave it alone in its natural state and let it do its own thing.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

GOALdigger said:


> two strand twist. Can last up to two weeks. One week twists next week twist outs.


 

My hair's only about two inches long when stretched on the sides/back and 3 inches on the top.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

After doing some reading on a few natural hair blogs yesterday I decided to blow dry my hair a little using the cool and warm setting. I did that and my hair is more managable I like it better now because I can actually style it more a bit. I'm happy with it for now since this gives me a bit of a new look. I'm going to play around with some clips and things and see what styles I can come up with.


----------



## DC-Cutie

"Hey, by the way, I wanted to ask: were you wearing a wig last week?"

Yep, that's the question one of my team members asked today.  Last week, I had my hair blown out, today it's curly.  He was really amazed and very intrigued.  I really just wanted to SCREAM!  He asked about 50-11 questions, then topped it off with "I like it much better curly, it's so pretty"


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

DC-Cutie said:


> So have you girls got your MSM, so we can start the challenge?  I wanted to give everybody time to get the MSM and take a start day pic.


 
What is MSM?


----------



## Ladybug09

Sorry, ma'am, but your hair might contain explosives': Now TSA agents demand to search woman's afro
By Daily Mail Reporter

Last updated at 8:33 AM on 21st September 2011

Comments (19) Add to My Stories Share 
An airline passenger who had already been through airport security was left in tears after TSA officers insisted on checking her Afro-style hair in case she was concealing explosives.
Hairdresser Isis Brantley was stopped at Hartsfield-Jackson International Airport in Atlanta, Georgia, after she had passed a scanning device.
As she travelled down an escalator, she claims she heard someone yell: 'Hey you, hey you, ma'am, stop. Stop - the lady with the hair, you.&#8217;
 'Hiding place': Hairdresser Isis Brantley was forced to undergo a humiliating pat down
Two TSA agents told her she could not go any further until they checked her hair for explosives, said Miss Brantley, of Dallas, Texas.
Reluctantly she allowed them to do it and the TSA staff patted her hair down right there instead of asking to return to a private area for screening.
&#8216;And so she started patting my hair, and I was in tears at that point,&#8217; Miss Brantley told NBC News. &#8216;And she was digging in my scalp.&#8217;
I was outraged,&#8217; Brantley said. &#8216;I was humiliated. I was confused.&#8217;
After the pat-down, Brantley complained to a TSA supervisor at Hartsfield-Jackson who then apologized to her.
&#8216;She said, "Ma'am, please, I promise you, I'm going to take care of it. I'm so sorry that happened to you,"' Miss Brantley said. &#8216;And I'm like, "OK, that's weird."'
 Ordeal: Thousands of travellers have complained about TSA checks (file image)

Miss Brantley, who frequently travels across the U.S. to see clients, said has worn her hair naturally for 20 years and has never had her hair checked until Monday's incident.
She said she is scared she will be harassed again the next time she flies.
The TSA said: &#8216;Our screening procedures are designed to ensure the security of the traveling public,&#8217; TSA said in a statement. 
&#8216;Additional screening may be required for clothing, headwear or hair where prohibited items could be hidden. 
&#8216;This passenger left the checkpoint prior to the completion of the screening process. She was offered but refused private screening.&#8217;


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-demand-search-womans-afro.html#ixzz1Yb6jlK8i


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Her hair is pretty but rather large, I mean she could hide something in there if she wanted.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm all for embracing your big hair, but dammit, that's too big!  I'd hate to have to sit behind her at a concert or beside her on a flight..  hair taking up too much space!


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ LOL

Seriously though, there was no need to check her hair.  I mean, if you have large chest would it be ok for the TSA agent to stick their hand all down the middle between both breast?   Could a woman hide something there - sure...shoot when I was a kid, I've seen my granny pull her wallet out of there so I'm sure someone could hide a weapon too, but still....


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> /\ LOL
> 
> Seriously though, there was no need to check her hair. I mean, if you have large chest would it be ok for the TSA agent to stick their hand all down the middle between both breast? Could a woman hide something there - sure...shoot when I was a kid, I've seen my granny pull her wallet out of there so I'm sure someone could hide a weapon too, but still....


 

True. Also if something were in her hair wouldn't it show up in the full body scanner


----------



## GOALdigger

a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/314684_652005474302_66100479_32683651_278268812_n.jpg

So I amber rosed  for the third or fourth time who's counting. Ya'll didn't believe me so I came to show yall proof. Hope this picture thing works.

a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/314684_652005474302_66100479_32683651_278268812_n.jpg


----------



## .pursefiend.

GOALdigger said:


> a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/314684_652005474302_66100479_32683651_278268812_n.jpg
> 
> So I amber rosed for the third or fourth time who's counting. Ya'll didn't believe me so I came to show yall proof. Hope this picture thing works.
> 
> a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/314684_652005474302_66100479_32683651_278268812_n.jpg


 






here ya go!
very cute


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

GoalDigger~ Cute! Looks good!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

GoalDigger, I love it!


----------



## Kansashalo

Add me to the list of people that love you new 'do Goaldigger!


----------



## gre8dane

GOALdigger said:


> a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/314684_652005474302_66100479_32683651_278268812_n.jpg
> 
> So I amber rosed  for the third or fourth time who's counting. Ya'll didn't believe me so I came to show yall proof. Hope this picture thing works.
> 
> a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/314684_652005474302_66100479_32683651_278268812_n.jpg


 
GOALdigger - You look beautiful!  I envy you - I could never pull off that style with my dome.


----------



## GOALdigger

gre8dane said:


> GOALdigger - You look beautiful! I envy you - I could never pull off that style with my dome.


 

thanks I'm glad you can see the pic. It would not show up for me.

It is a pain to grow back however.lol


----------



## MissTiss

Alright, girls.  It's been a long time since I've been in this thread,  but I've been thinking and have a question:

I work in a semi-professional environment and need a few second and third day hair styles.  I always feel a little "unkempt" with my pony poofs or buns.  It's probably more of a self-esteem thing than anything, but I'd love your input.  I still (more than 3 years after going natural) have people tell me they like me better with straight hair.  A comment, that I have always found rude!  If I wanted your opinion, I'd ask you for it, dear!! 


3C hair - waist length streched, shoulder blades when dry...let me find a picture.


----------



## MissTiss

^^ Can't find a recent pic. Will dig and post later.  Sorry!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

MissTiss said:


> Alright, girls. It's been a long time since I've been in this thread, but I've been thinking and have a question:
> 
> I work in a semi-professional environment and need a few second and third day hair styles. I always feel a little "unkempt" with my pony poofs or buns. It's probably more of a self-esteem thing than anything, but I'd love your input. I still (more than 3 years after going natural) have *people tell me they like me better with straight hair.* A comment, that I have always found rude! If I wanted your opinion, I'd ask you for it, dear!!
> 
> 
> 3C hair - waist length streched, shoulder blades when dry...let me find a picture.


 
Of course they do 
 I think the problem that alot of women who don't wear their hair natural have with naturals is that they feel the hair looks unkept. Your hair is much longer than mine, I only have a TWA. I really don't know what i'm gonna do when mine grows long.


----------



## MissTiss

Thanks, Fab! I've gotten to the point where I can ignore them, but it still smarts a little.   Honestly, my hair issues are rooted way back in childhood and it would take a month of Sundays to hash them out here...

Anyhoo,  You know how the curls start to get a little halo of fuzz around them, that's what I'm dealing with.  Maybe I need to learn how to refresh curls.   I picked up some pretty clips to play with.  Maybe I'll see what I can come up with this weekend.


----------



## MissTiss

.


----------



## .pursefiend.

*DC-Cutie* sometimes wears hers in 2 strand twists in a cute pinup. That could be an option


----------



## pammie20

Love this thread. I happened upon it a few weeks ago. I had suffered from severe allergies and decided enough was enough and cut my hair like amber rose. I like it and have worn it like this since January now I am getting the itch to let it grow au natural. Is the process hard? Each time it grows a bit I go to the barber lol

Thanks in advance and love the thread. Still trying to find a good moisturizer since I am allergic to tea tree and peppermint that rules out a lot for me.


----------



## GOALdigger

pammie20 said:


> Love this thread. I happened upon it a few weeks ago. I had suffered from severe allergies and decided enough was enough and cut my hair like amber rose. I like it and have worn it like this since January now I am getting the itch to let it grow au natural. Is the process hard? Each time it grows a bit I go to the barber lol
> 
> Thanks in advance and love the thread. Still trying to find a good moisturizer since I am allergic to tea tree and peppermint that rules out a lot for me.


 

Hey sister! I say this cause I did the amber rose and growing it back is pain. I've been meaning to growing back for months now but once it get to a certain length and I can't explain to my barber on how to cut it without cuting it all. I just say amber rose please. Let's try to grow out together. lol


----------



## pammie20

I completely understand...


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

MissTiss said:


> Regarding the time it takes to do my hair: the detangling part can be a nightmare, but otherwise, I find that I spend less time on my natural hair.  I always use product while my hair is soaking wet -- usually put it in while in the shower distribute it through with my Denman brush , squeeze excess water, Denman again and let it air dry.
> 
> I got my best hair tips ever by reading this blog.



I just want to say  for this amazing blog! 

I am mixed, and have had a lot of chemicals on my hair for a long time. I just measured it since deciding to go on chemical hiatus in March, and it has grown 5 inches, which is a LOT for me. It is past my collarbone straight. I am hoping that by next summer, it will be mid back - and by summer 2013, my hair will be half as long and gorgeous as hers!


----------



## Kansashalo

I still need a Deman brush tutorial.  Even when I use it on soaking wet hair, it still gives me a 'fro. lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

soaking wet, with conditioner, smooth with your fingers as your combing.

then.....  don't touch your hair.

now, like everything in life, the Denman brush doesn't work for everybody.  It works best for those that have defined curls without any manipulation.


----------



## Kansashalo

Ahh haa! I do not "smooth" my hair after using the brush.  I typically run the brush through my hair with conditioner and that's it.  

Maybe that's why my curls are so tight whenever I use it?   I need to go back and smooth/stretch my hair out after using it.

This will be tested in the morning. lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I twisted my hair and have gotten alot of compliments, its growing like cray cray. I think I have my Winter style!


----------



## .pursefiend.

yeah the denman doesn't work on me either. I have, however, mastered the twist out. and last week it lasted the entire week. 

still getting a wig for winter though


----------



## MickMick

I finally flat ironed my hair.  I did the first section and the ends looked horrible.  I thought that I was going to have to get them cut.  I googled and found a video on the comb chase method.  That was a godsend!

I walked in with one of my team members.  I later found out that he didn't realize that it was me.  *crickets*  Of course, _everyone _looooooves my straight hair more than they love my shrunken tiny curls .


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

MickMick said:


> I walked in with one of my team members.  I later found out that he didn't realize that it was me.  *crickets*  Of course, _everyone _looooooves my straight hair more than they love my shrunken tiny curls .



Story of my life...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> yeah the denman doesn't work on me either. I have, however, mastered the twist out. and last week it lasted the entire week.
> 
> *still getting a wig for winter though*


 

 I just can't do it




MickMick said:


> I finally flat ironed my hair. I did the first section and the ends looked horrible. I thought that I was going to have to get them cut. *I googled and found a video on the comb chase method*. That was a godsend!
> 
> I walked in with one of my team members. I later found out that he didn't realize that it was me. *crickets* Of course, _everyone _looooooves my straight hair more than they love my shrunken tiny curls .


 
never heard of this am about to google

My boss just loooooooves my twists guess anything is better than a fro


----------



## ShimmerMeika

MickMick said:


> I finally flat ironed my hair.  I did the first section and the ends looked horrible.  I thought that I was going to have to get them cut.  I googled and found a video on the comb chase method.  That was a godsend!



I use this same method when I flat iron also.  It seems to get my hair even straighter, plus I finish quicker.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

She has ALOT of hair! Must take forever. Reminds me of when I use the straightening comb on my daughters hair.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyzcIcSyOD4


----------



## GOALdigger

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I twisted my hair and have gotten alot of compliments, its growing like cray cray. I think I have my Winter style!


 
When I had hair you COULDN'T tell me I wasn't cute. My twist be swagging!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

GOALdigger said:


> When I had hair you COULDN'T tell me I wasn't cute. My twist be swagging!


----------



## gre8dane

~Fabulousity~ said:


> She has ALOT of hair! Must take forever. Reminds me of when I use the straightening comb on my daughters hair.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyzcIcSyOD4


 
This is too much - she said it took 2.5 hours just to blow dry & straighten.  I just would never do it.  At the end of the video and her next video, I don't think it looked all that great considering the work put in to accomplish the straight hair.  My arms are tired looking at it.


----------



## Kansashalo

It takes about an hour to straighten my hair which is thick like hers.  I noticed she blowdrys and flatiron each small section - that would take forever!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

gre8dane said:


> This is too much - she said it took 2.5 hours just to blow dry & straighten. I just would never do it. At the end of the video and her next video, I don't think it looked all that great considering the work put in to accomplish the straight hair. *My arms are tired looking at it*.


 

Tell me about it!


----------



## oxyoxy136

gre8dane said:


> This is too much - she said it took 2.5 hours just to blow dry & straighten.  I just would never do it.  At the end of the video and her next video, I don't think it looked all that great considering the work put in to accomplish the straight hair.  My arms are tired looking at it.



It takes about 3 hours to blow dry and straighten my hair, which is why I only go to the salon once a year . (Me? Straighten all of this acreage on my head? Hale no!)


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

gre8dane said:


> This is too much - she said it took 2.5 hours just to blow dry & straighten.  I just would never do it.  At the end of the video and her next video, I don't think it looked all that great considering the work put in to accomplish the straight hair.  My arms are tired looking at it.



Woooooow.

I think curly I'd not want ant any longer than mid back....which for me would be waist length straight. That's still really super long to me.


----------



## GOALdigger

I think when I grow my hair out I'm going to get it texturized PROFESSIONALLY. I want a consistent curly pattern that straightens out easier. Anyone had any experience with growing having a texturizer on shorter hair. I tried it before . It was cute until it start growing out then I started having issues with keeping a cut, retouch, and moisture.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I'm afraid to do one and won't i'd rather just work with my natural grain. I never hear anything good about texturizers :wondering


----------



## GOALdigger

has anyone tried the cherrylola treatment?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

GOALdigger said:


> has anyone tried the cherrylola treatment?


 

what's this?


----------



## MissTiss

.:Sprigged:. said:


> I just want to say  for this amazing blog!
> 
> I am mixed, and have had a lot of chemicals on my hair for a long time. I just measured it since deciding to go on chemical hiatus in March, and it has grown 5 inches, which is a LOT for me. It is past my collarbone straight. I am hoping that by next summer, it will be mid back - and by summer 2013, my hair will be half as long and gorgeous as hers!


 
You're so welcome!!  My hair has grown like weeds since I got off the chemicals.  Right now I'm in a slump and haven't been doing much to it but bunning.   

I'm going to go back and get some inspiration.


----------



## MissTiss

Kansashalo said:


> I still need a Deman brush tutorial.  Even when I use it on soaking wet hair, it still gives me a 'fro. lol


 
Do you still have the conditioner in your hair?  I can't actually detangle with a Denman.  There are just way too many tangles.  What I do is use a wide tooth comb while I have the conditioner in my hair (TONS AND TONS) and finish up with the Denman (still with tons and tons of conditioner).


----------



## MissTiss

MissTiss said:


> ^^ Can't find a recent pic. Will dig and post later.  Sorry!!


 

Sorry to quote myself (so lame!), but I found a picture.   It's not that great, low light cell phone self-portrait....but it's from June.   So recent enough.    

Stretched, it's down to my waist; in this picture, my hair is completly dry.   As you can see, major shrinkage.


----------



## MissTiss

ok, swear...last time I post tonight. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVgwwbIR04c&feature=relmfu

I love these girls!! Has anyone seen these videos?


----------



## gre8dane

MissTiss said:


> Sorry to quote myself (so lame!), but I found a picture.   It's not that great, low light cell phone self-portrait....but it's from June.   So recent enough.
> 
> Stretched, it's down to my waist; in this picture, my hair is completly dry.   As you can see, major shrinkage.


 
Very pretty!!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

MissTiss said:


> Sorry to quote myself (so lame!), but I found a picture.   It's not that great, low light cell phone self-portrait....but it's from June.   So recent enough.
> 
> Stretched, it's down to my waist; in this picture, my hair is completly dry.   As you can see, major shrinkage.



Your hair so beautiful! I can't wait until mine is that length.

I can't believe the shrinkage though!  I thought mine was bad. My hair straight is at the collarbone, and curly mid chin.


----------



## GOALdigger

~Fabulousity~ said:


> what's this?


 
a natural protein/texturizer sort of. You mix soy sauce alternative (amino acid) plain yogurt all fat, and baking soda. suppose to add shine strength and loosen your curl pattern. I've tried it not quite a texturzer but it did loosen my curl pattern. I think it will look/work better when my hair gets longer.


----------



## CocoaGoddess

Wow, I just discovered this thread today, had no idea it existed.

I've been natural for three years and loc'd for two. It's been a long journey but well worth it.


----------



## PsychoBagLady

MissTiss said:


> ok, swear...last time I post tonight.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVgwwbIR04c&feature=relmfu
> 
> I love these girls!! Has anyone seen these videos?



LOL She used a slip as a head scarf!!! That is such a good idea!!! My hair isn't long, but I could see how that would help a long haired sis. Brilliant.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

GOALdigger said:


> a natural protein/texturizer sort of. You mix soy sauce alternative (amino acid) plain yogurt all fat, and baking soda. suppose to add shine strength and loosen your curl pattern. I've tried it not quite a texturzer but it did loosen my curl pattern. I think it will look/work better when my hair gets longer.


 

ah! ok. I can see how yogurt can be good for the hair.


----------



## chica1

Hey Ya'll 

I had a minor setback in August and broke down and got a relaxer 

I was so fed up with detangling!  I was using Aphogee 2 min treatments weekly not realizing that I'm protein sensitive.  My hair would practically lock up while I was washing!  When I told my hairdresser, he told me it was the protein treatments and would only advise using them in an emergency.  He also said he will help me transition again if I would like.  I've been with him for years so he's never tried to push unnecessary treatments on me.  Plus, he has a ton of clients and doesn't need the money.

Sooo, I'm going to try and transition again.  I've found some really great products that my hair seems to love!  My hair seems to love natural products a lot better than what I purchase in the store.  Now, my hair is so soft that I can't keep my hands out of it.  I've tried henna and will probably use that for color instead of chemicals and this shea butter mix is the bomb.com!  My hair drinks it up!  http://www.curlynikki.com/2011/04/shea-butter-mix-for-your-precious-curls.html  I just hope it loves it as much in the winter!

Edit to add - My hair loves ceramides and Qhemet's Biologics Cocoa detangling ghee is the truth!  I've also tried the coconut cream relaxer (coconut oil, coconut cream and yogurt).


----------



## gre8dane

Bumping with photo.  Last picture I posted was in the winter.


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ I love your hair - its gorgeous!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> /\ I love your hair - its gorgeous!


 
it's BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

gre8dane said:


> Bumping with photo. Last picture I posted was in the winter.


 

very pretty!


----------



## MissTiss

gre8dane said:


> Bumping with photo.  Last picture I posted was in the winter.
> 
> <snip>


 

I love this!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

gre8dane said:


> Bumping with photo. Last picture I posted was in the winter.


 so cute! love this


----------



## PsychoBagLady

gre8dane said:


> Bumping with photo.  Last picture I posted was in the winter.


Wow! So lovely. Your curls are so defined.


----------



## .pursefiend.

gre8dane said:


> Bumping with photo. Last picture I posted was in the winter.


 

your hair is gorg!


----------



## gre8dane

THANK YOU LADIES!!!

It was my first time diffusing since winter and then I stretched the curls and I was happy it didn't turn out a frizzy mess!  I still have some trimming to do, but I won't do anymore until December.



PsychoBagLady said:


> Wow! So lovely. Your curls are so defined.


 
I used the Denman brush which is why I had the fat curl in the front.  The shrinkage is hellacious, not a nice look on me so I stretched with the hair dryer.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

gre8dane said:


> Bumping with photo.  Last picture I posted was in the winter.



Beautiful! I'm having lose natural hair envy, but I'm not getting rid of my locs


----------



## .pursefiend.

Here's my puff 16 months post BC


----------



## .pursefiend.

also, anyone in this area know where i can get *Baby Curl Twists * done? I tried the wig route and it's just not for me. I'm looking for a protective style and the only options that would look good on me is a weave or maybe these twists

I could probably do it myself but i'm lazy.


----------



## Kansashalo

.pursefiend. said:


> Here's my puff 16 months post BC


 
I love your 'puff'  it looks so cute



.pursefiend. said:


> also, anyone in this area know where i can get *Baby Curl Twists *done? I tried the wig route and it's just not for me. I'm looking for a protective style and the only options that would look good on me is a weave or maybe these twists
> 
> I could probably do it myself but i'm lazy.


 
I don't know this actress's name but I have always loved her natural hair.  Now I'm curious as to what 'baby curl twist' are.

*off to google*


----------



## .pursefiend.

Kansashalo said:


> I love your 'puff'  it looks so cute
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know this actress's name but I have always loved her natural hair. Now I'm curious as to what 'baby curl twist' are.
> 
> *off to google*


 
Thank you!!

Her name is Tracie Thoms. I love her hair as well. The hair itself is called Baby Curl. And it's EXPENSIVE http://khamitkinks.com/


----------



## talldrnkofwater

.pursefiend. said:


> Here's my puff 16 months post BC



Your puff looks great!  It's grown a lot in 16 months.


----------



## DC-Cutie

what exactly a baby curl twist?  looks like a twist out, just done in smaller sections.


----------



## .pursefiend.

talldrnkofwater said:


> Your puff looks great! It's grown a lot in 16 months.


 
thank you!! 



DC-Cutie said:


> what exactly a baby curl twist? looks like a twist out, just done in smaller sections.


 
its done like kinky twist (braided at the root then twisted) but the hair is called "baby curl" its human hair and like $55 an ounce


----------



## juicyincouture

.pursefiend. said:
			
		

> Here's my puff 16 months post BC



Dang your hair grows fast! Cute!


----------



## juicyincouture

Any black friday pickups? I meant to buy hair conditioner but didnt get around to it


----------



## juicyincouture

Kansashalo said:
			
		

> It takes about an hour to straighten my hair which is thick like hers.  I noticed she blowdrys and flatiron each small section - that would take forever!



I blew mine out last week for a big fro look and maaaannn it took an hour my arms were done! My hair has gotten a bit long so sometimes i have to wash a day im not doing anything. Im excited to reach waist though thats the ultimate goal.


----------



## juicyincouture

MissTiss said:
			
		

> Sorry to quote myself (so lame!), but I found a picture.   It's not that great, low light cell phone self-portrait....but it's from June.   So recent enough.
> 
> Stretched, it's down to my waist; in this picture, my hair is completly dry.   As you can see, major shrinkage.



Tell me about it stretched mine is past my shoulders shrinked its damn near my chin. But im starting to love that bc the shrinkage locks moisture and when i wanna have 'short' hair i can just let it be. Pretty btw.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

This thread needs to be bumped.  How's everyone doing w/ their hair? 
I've decided that in 2012 I want waist length hair- I'm almost there in the back, but the front and sides have a bit of catching up to do.  

I'm visiting one of my sisters in Miami and she noticed how much my hair has grown since she last saw me in August.  

Here's a freakish looking pic I took yesterday 




I took these pics a few wks ago


----------



## PsychoBagLady

talldrnkofwater said:


> This thread needs to be bumped.  How's everyone doing w/ their hair?
> I've decided that in 2012 I want waist length hair- I'm almost there in the back, but the front and sides have a bit of catching up to do.
> 
> I'm visiting one of my sisters in Miami and she noticed how much my hair has grown since she last saw me in August.
> 
> Here's a freakish looking pic I took yesterday
> 
> I took these pics a few wks ago


Your hair looks great. I have no idea how you managed to take that picture AND it's not blurry!  Anywho, I'm sure you will surpass your goal by this time next year. Good luck!


----------



## gre8dane

talldrnkofwater said:


> This thread needs to be bumped. How's everyone doing w/ their hair?
> I've decided that in 2012 I want waist length hair- I'm almost there in the back, but the front and sides have a bit of catching up to do.
> 
> I'm visiting one of my sisters in Miami and she noticed how much my hair has grown since she last saw me in August.
> 
> Here's a freakish looking pic I took yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took these pics a few wks ago


 
Beautiful!!!  How long did it take to grow this length?

I'm looking to get a curly WNT ponytail so I won't have to do a wash n go everyday.  I've picked it out, but have not ordered it.  I still have not mastered twists or figured out how to make my WNG last longer than one day.  It's cold so the ponytail is my option for breaking up the WNG routine.


----------



## GOALdigger

Has anyone with  a Twa tried the Coil out? It looks like this style will save my twa life. I've been praying for growth so I can get yarn braid but this style if I can do it myself( pray for me yall) make yarn braids not seem so important. Now I can get  some more mileage of my twa.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

PsychoBagLady said:


> Your hair looks great. I have no idea how you managed to take that picture AND it's not blurry!  Anywho, I'm sure you will surpass your goal by this time next year. Good luck!


 

thanks- I have freakishly long arms.  lol.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

gre8dane said:


> Beautiful!!! How long did it take to grow this length?
> 
> I'm looking to get a curly WNT ponytail so I won't have to do a wash n go everyday. I've picked it out, but have not ordered it. I still have not mastered twists or figured out how to make my WNG last longer than one day. It's cold so the ponytail is my option for breaking up the WNG routine.


 
9 yrs- Sometimes, I have dreams of being a lose natural, but then I think about the detangling and quickly change my mind.  lol.


----------



## gre8dane

talldrnkofwater said:


> 9 yrs- Sometimes, I have dreams of being a lose natural, but then I think about the detangling and quickly change my mind. lol.


 
Ha!  Detangling is not so difficult for me right now since my hair is short.  We'll see when it gets longer!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Glad this thread was bumped, because just this morning, I told my sister I want to cut my hair super, super short on January 1st and challenge myself to not use indirect heat (save for sitting under the steamer for deep conditioning or dryer for rollersets) for 1 year.

Pray for me, yall...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> Glad this thread was bumped, because just this morning, I told my sister I want to cut my hair super, super short on January 1st and challenge myself to not use indirect heat (save for sitting under the steamer for deep conditioning or dryer for rollersets) for 1 year.
> 
> Pray for me, yall...


 
*damn, I keep forgetting to order a steamer*
You can do it!


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Glad this thread was bumped, because just this morning, I told my sister I want to cut my hair super, super short on January 1st and challenge myself to not use indirect heat (save for sitting under the steamer for deep conditioning or dryer for rollersets) for 1 year.
> 
> Pray for me, yall...


 

you would look cute with short hair. you have the face


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> you would look cute with short hair. you have the face



Thank you   You totally came to mind while thinking about this cut, my hands were shaking when I called to make my appointment.  Thankfully, I got the voicemail, so I hung up 

*TallDrnk *- yes, order that steamer!  you'll love it.  But get one with an adjustable stand, so you don't have to be a slave to rigging the tabletop version.


----------



## .pursefiend.

do it!


----------



## PsychoBagLady

Interesting articles on the huffpost...
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/12/22/natural-hair-becoming-mor_n_1165573.html

...and USA Today
http://yourlife.usatoday.com/your-l...g-black-women/52147456/1?loc=interstitialskip

It's interesting how relaxer kit sales are declining. It's about time!


----------



## LADC_chick

Thanks for those articles! Great reading.

So, I've decided that in March 2012, I'm going to snip off the rest of the relaxed ends. I've been transitioning since March (with my last relaxer being January of this year). I've had some nice growth this year, and it's funny to see my hair after I wash it--it's all tightly coiled from the roots out, and then there are limp ends of relaxed hair just hanging there.

For the most part, I've utilized the braid and curl technique to mask the relaxed ends of my hair. The hair from August was from a full flexi rod set.


----------



## gre8dane

LADC_chick said:


> Thanks for those articles! Great reading.
> 
> So, I've decided that in *March 2012, I'm going to snip off the rest of the relaxed ends*. I've been transitioning since March (with my last relaxer being January of this year). I've had some nice growth this year, and it's funny to see my hair after I wash it--it's all tightly coiled from the roots out, and then there are limp ends of relaxed hair just hanging there.
> 
> For the most part, I've utilized the braid and curl technique to mask the relaxed ends of my hair. The hair from August was from a full flexi rod set.


 
Love the pix and your hairstyles.  I'm looking forward to seeing your new style in March!

My friend sent the video below since I only do WNG since I can't seem to get a twist & braid out on my head to look nice.  It's part laziness, but it just looks horrible when I do them so why keep trying.  This girl's curls are beautiful!


----------



## MissTiss

I have not been taking care of my hair.  My resolution is to do better for 2012.  More conditioner, especially deep conditioners.  And I will wear it out more.  People have been commenting on mu hair, how I always wear it in a bun. So this year I plan to do better.  After all, I'm never more confident than when it's all out there.


----------



## juicyincouture

*deleted*


----------



## juicyincouture

hey all its been a while as usual! just wanted to show you guys my ironed + pin curl style I did yesterday. As you know my hair is 100% natural kinky 4a/b 
http://64.19.142.10/distilleryimage1.instagram.com/2ff7f8c0356b11e1abb01231381b65e3_7.jpg (via instagram)


----------



## TheDivineWithin

I'm not sure if anyone has seen her youtube vids but I found them to be informative and wanted to share. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WugE8ffmVHM&feature=related


----------



## LADC_chick

juicy, the picture isn't showing up. I really wanted to see the style. 



gre8dane said:


> Love the pix and your hairstyles.  I'm looking forward to seeing your new style in March!
> 
> My friend sent the video below since I only do WNG since I can't seem to get a twist & braid out on my head to look nice.  It's part laziness, but it just looks horrible when I do them so why keep trying.  This girl's curls are beautiful!



Thanks, gre8dane! I'm interested in seeing how my hair will look with no relaxed ends, either!

I'm loving the curls of the girl in the video. They're just so full of body.

So, I went to Ulta this evening in search of shampoo and conditioner. Since I started transitioning, I've sworn by the Shea Moisture line. It does really well for my hair no matter what combination I use. I sidetracked a bit in August when I ran out of the Hibiscus and Coconut Milk shampoo, and I bought the Organix Coconut Milk Shampoo to try it out. I hated it! My hair was so stripped and hard after washing. Luckily, the olive oil that I used (now I use this argan oil treatment by One 'n Only) and the Shea Moisture Conditioning Milk that I put in after the shampoo restored the moisture.

Anyway, I decided that since I like this argan oil treatment by One 'n Only so much, that I'd try their shampoo and conditioner (and I figure that if I don't like those, I can always go back to Shea Moisture once I've finished the bottles). I found out that Ulta sells them, and I went there tonight, and I also decided to try the Giovanni Direct Leave-In (mainly because it was the last one on the shelf ). So, hopefully these products do my hair right. *fingers crossed*


----------



## juicyincouture

LADC_chick said:
			
		

> juicy, the picture isn't showing up. I really wanted to see the style.
> 
> Thanks, gre8dane! I'm interested in seeing how my hair will look with no relaxed ends, either!
> 
> I'm loving the curls of the girl in the video. They're just so full of body.
> 
> So, I went to Ulta this evening in search of shampoo and conditioner. Since I started transitioning, I've sworn by the Shea Moisture line. It does really well for my hair no matter what combination I use. I sidetracked a bit in August when I ran out of the Hibiscus and Coconut Milk shampoo, and I bought the Organix Coconut Milk Shampoo to try it out. I hated it! My hair was so stripped and hard after washing. Luckily, the olive oil that I used (now I use this argan oil treatment by One 'n Only) and the Shea Moisture Conditioning Milk that I put in after the shampoo restored the moisture.
> 
> Anyway, I decided that since I like this argan oil treatment by One 'n Only so much, that I'd try their shampoo and conditioner (and I figure that if I don't like those, I can always go back to Shea Moisture once I've finished the bottles). I found out that Ulta sells them, and I went there tonight, and I also decided to try the Giovanni Direct Leave-In (mainly because it was the last one on the shelf ). So, hopefully these products do my hair right. *fingers crossed*



Heyyy just click the second link  instagram should pop up


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, I chickened out and didn't cut my hair.  Instead, I gave myself a trim, taking of some heat damaged ends.  I did put away the flat-iron, it's wayyyyy in the back under a ton of boxes in my storage unit.  The only thing I have it my blow dryer for diffusing if necessary.

Here is what I was left with...  Thankfully, I didn't have to take off too much


----------



## DC-Cutie

juicyincouture said:


> hey all its been a while as usual! just wanted to show you guys my ironed + pin curl style I did yesterday. As you know my hair is 100% natural kinky 4a/b
> http://64.19.142.10/distilleryimage1.instagram.com/2ff7f8c0356b11e1abb01231381b65e3_7.jpg (via instagram)



Darn!  I want to see, but the link isn't working..


----------



## More4Me

I'm one month natural. Wish me luck on this journey! I'm so scared!!


----------



## missliberia




----------



## LADC_chick

juicyincouture said:


> Heyyy just click the second link  instagram should pop up



OK, I figured it out!  There's an IP number at the beginning of the URL that's making the picture not visible. I deleted it and only kept this URL: http://distilleryimage1.instagram.com/2ff7f8c0356b11e1abb01231381b65e3_7.jpgrl. Your hair looks good, juicy!

Welcome, missliberia! Your hair looks nice and healthy and shiny!  I think I have the same hair texture as you.


----------



## missliberia

LADC_chick said:


> OK, I figured it out!  There's an IP number at the beginning of the URL that's making the picture not visible. I deleted it and only kept this URL: http://distilleryimage1.instagram.com/2ff7f8c0356b11e1abb01231381b65e3_7.jpgrl. Your hair looks good, juicy!
> 
> Welcome, missliberia! Your hair looks nice and healthy and shiny!  I think I have the same hair texture as you.


hi!  and thanks!


----------



## juicyincouture

LADC_chick said:
			
		

> OK, I figured it out!  There's an IP number at the beginning of the URL that's making the picture not visible. I deleted it and only kept this URL: http://distilleryimage1.instagram.com/2ff7f8c0356b11e1abb01231381b65e3_7.jpgrl. Your hair looks good, juicy!
> 
> Welcome, missliberia! Your hair looks nice and healthy and shiny!  I think I have the same hair texture as you.



Thanks! sorry about that im still getting the hang of that app lol (:


----------



## Kansashalo

More4Me said:
			
		

> I'm one month natural. Wish me luck on this journey! I'm so scared!!



Don't be scared ....you can do it!


----------



## juicyincouture

Kansashalo said:
			
		

> Don't be scared ....you can do it!



Being scared is a great sign! If we were always comfortable w all decisions life would be boring. Rooting for ya


----------



## gre8dane

MissTiss said:


> I have not been taking care of my hair. *My resolution is to do better for 2012.* More conditioner, especially deep conditioners. And I will wear it out more. People have been commenting on mu hair, how I always wear it in a bun. So this year I plan to do better. After all, I'm never more confident than when it's all out there.


 


DC-Cutie said:


> OK, I chickened out and didn't cut my hair. Instead, I gave myself a trim, taking of some heat damaged ends. *I did put away the flat-iron*, it's wayyyyy in the back under a ton of boxes in my storage unit. The only thing I have it my blow dryer for diffusing if necessary.
> 
> Here is what I was left with... Thankfully, I didn't have to take off too much


 
Cute hair & cute smile *DC*!

My '2012 Hair Resolution' is to continue what I've been doing.  I don't have a lot of products, but I want to use what I have & then re-buy since I've found what I like for my hair.  I have to give myself a trim & maybe by the end of the year I'll go get it shaped properly...maybe!  I continue to deep condition weekly with a cap & I will use my detangling comb less & only use my Denman brush to re-shape curls in the morning.  



LADC_chick said:


> Thanks, gre8dane! I'm interested in seeing how my hair will look with no relaxed ends, either!
> 
> So, I went to Ulta this evening in search of shampoo and conditioner. Since I started transitioning, I've sworn by the Shea Moisture line. It does really well for my hair no matter what combination I use. I sidetracked a bit in August when I ran out of the Hibiscus and Coconut Milk shampoo, and I bought the Organix Coconut Milk Shampoo to try it out. I hated it! My hair was so stripped and hard after washing. Luckily, the olive oil that I used (now I use this argan oil treatment by One 'n Only) and the Shea Moisture Conditioning Milk that I put in after the shampoo restored the moisture.
> 
> Anyway, I decided that since I like this argan oil treatment by One 'n Only so much, that I'd try their shampoo and conditioner (and I figure that if I don't like those, I can always go back to Shea Moisture once I've finished the bottles). I found out that Ulta sells them, and I went there tonight, and I also decided to try the Giovanni Direct Leave-In (mainly because it was the last one on the shelf ). So, hopefully these products do my hair right. *fingers crossed*


 
I LOVE the Shea Moisture products.  I've found the best shampoo to use is a pearlized shampoo, the clear shampoos are drying & strip my hair & leave it feeling hard & parched for the conditioner, like a clarifying shampoo.  (Not sure if the Organix is clear)  I like the Shea Moisture & Giovanni Smooth as Silk shampoo (& conditioner).  If you end up loving Giovanni products, you can get liter & gallon (love it!) sizes at the link.  GL!

http://www.massagewarehouse.com/?sourcecode=MGK06&gclid=CKGG54aoya0CFYW8Kgodd2D8hA


----------



## talldrnkofwater

TheDivineWithin said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has seen her youtube vids but I found them to be informative and wanted to share.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WugE8ffmVHM&feature=related


 
I subscribe to her channel.  Her locs are beautiful!


----------



## .pursefiend.

where'd all the pics go


----------



## Lapis

Ok dye queens, I need a nice black perm dye!
My hair is loced and to my butt/hips, I want something that's not too damaging, I tried Bigen before but it's not a good fit for me, and henna/indigo is out I can't leave my hair wet over night, it gives me a migraine  
TIA


----------



## LADC_chick

gre8dane said:


> I LOVE the Shea Moisture products.  I've found the best shampoo to use is a pearlized shampoo, the clear shampoos are drying & strip my hair & leave it feeling hard & parched for the conditioner, like a clarifying shampoo.  (Not sure if the Organix is clear)  I like the Shea Moisture & Giovanni Smooth as Silk shampoo (& conditioner).  If you end up loving Giovanni products, you can get liter & gallon (love it!) sizes at the link.  GL!
> 
> http://www.massagewarehouse.com/?sourcecode=MGK06&gclid=CKGG54aoya0CFYW8Kgodd2D8hA


Thanks for the link! I'll definitely look into more Giovanni products. I really like how light weight this conditioner is, and it's so helpful after my shower when I need to detangle.


Lapis said:


> Ok dye queens, I need a nice black perm dye!
> My hair is loced and to my butt/hips, I want something that's not too damaging, I tried Bigen before but it's not a good fit for me, and henna/indigo is out I can't leave my hair wet over night, it gives me a migraine
> TIA


Did you do some YouTube research? I haven't colored my hair since 2006 (and I was super relaxed back then!), so I'm not even sure what would be a good hair dye for natural hair.


----------



## Myblackbag

More4Me said:


> I'm one month natural. Wish me luck on this journey! I'm so scared!!


 
Good Luck* More4Me*!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Lapis said:


> Ok dye queens, I need a nice black perm dye!
> *My hair is loced and to my butt/hips*, I want something that's not too damaging, I tried Bigen before but it's not a good fit for me, and henna/indigo is out I can't leave my hair wet over night, it gives me a migraine
> TIA


 
I'm so jealous! 
I use the cheapest perm dye I can find because I have to use so many boxes.  I use Revlon cornsilk (i think thats the name).


----------



## Lapis

Sorry for the slow responses, the ipad hates me, everytime I try to reply on here it has no submit button. 



LADC_chick said:


> Did you do some YouTube research? I haven't colored my hair since 2006 (and I was super relaxed back then!), so I'm not even sure what would be a good hair dye for natural hair.



Not really, but I did start because of your comment
I think I need a list of trusted loc youtubers because just searching is giving me a headache



talldrnkofwater said:


> I'm so jealous!
> I use the cheapest perm dye I can find because I have to use so many boxes.  I use Revlon cornsilk (i think thats the name).



:shame: Thanks, it's 11 years plus in the making.
I know the feeling, pricing out  $100+ in dye hurts!! The lady who does all the fancy styles on the dreads for the guys around here offered to dye them for $70, but she cant give me a straight answer as to what dye she uses


----------



## GOALdigger

I just installed my first set of yarn braids. So proud of myself. Not the best. The back isn't the best but I love it. Really makes me thing about dreads. So for those that can't braid let me tell you there is nothing you can't do as long as there is youtube. lol


----------



## MissTiss

So glad to hear that Shea Moisture is good stuff.  I picked up something, I forget the name.  It's in a tub.   

Also have some Miss Jessie's KKCC and Knot Today, but I made the mistake of adding my LA Looks Gel for hold (don't judge! it's good stuff!) and it was a meeeeessssss.  I have way too many products and not enough proper regimens.  

So far, I have worn it out more instead of all tied up.  I can't stop playing with the cork screws.  They make me all smiley.  So that's a possitive change over last year, but nothing else really.


----------



## LADC_chick

Man, I'm so tempted to snip-snip! But I've already told myself that I'm going cut the relaxed ends in March. I mean, I do kind of have some (small) sections that are completely natural because I snipped a section on the left side at the nape of my neck back in August out of curiosity. It's grown at an average rate, I think--about 2 or 2.5 inches since August. I also snipped another small section last week because the relaxed end was being difficult and going rogue.  

I've been doing the braid and curl method (braid small sections then wrap each section around a flexi rod), and for whatever reason last week, one curled section was fine from the root to the point where natural meets relaxed, but the relaxed part was straight up...straight. No amount of coaxing, rebraiding, reapplying flexi rod, using gel for hold, etc. would make the end curl. So, I was like, Buh-bye! And I snipped about 1.5 inches. 

I'm really happy with my growth, though. I washed my hair last night, and when I detangled, I noticed that when stretched, the natural part of my hair (not including the relaxed ends) is at the same length my hair was last January when I was totally relaxed.


----------



## gre8dane

LADC_chick said:


> Man, I'm so tempted to snip-snip! But I've already told myself that I'm going cut the relaxed ends in March. I mean, I do kind of have some (small) sections that are completely natural because I snipped a section on the left side at the nape of my neck back in August out of curiosity. It's grown at an average rate, I think--about 2 or 2.5 inches since August. I also snipped another small section last week because the relaxed end was being difficult and going rogue.
> 
> I've been doing the braid and curl method (braid small sections then wrap each section around a flexi rod), and for whatever reason last week, one curled section was fine from the root to the point where natural meets relaxed, but the relaxed part was straight up...straight. No amount of coaxing, rebraiding, reapplying flexi rod, using gel for hold, etc. would make the end curl. So, I was like, Buh-bye! And I snipped about 1.5 inches.
> 
> I'm really happy with my growth, though. I washed my hair last night, and when I detangled, I noticed that when stretched, the natural part of my hair (not including the relaxed ends) is at the same length my hair was last January when I was totally relaxed.


 
I say snip it!    BUT I can understand waiting till March.  It'll be warming up & you can wear WNGs!


----------



## LADC_chick

Ahhh! Don't tempt me!

I'm approaching a year since my last relaxer.


----------



## .pursefiend.

today's twistout


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> today's twistout



awwwwww...  Look at lil sister!  Lookin' good, girl


----------



## DC-Cutie

gre8dane said:


> I say snip it!    BUT I can understand waiting till March.  It'll be warming up & you can wear WNGs!





LADC_chick said:


> Ahhh! Don't tempt me!
> 
> I'm approaching a year since my last relaxer.



Team Snip-Snip!!!!

I promise, you won't even miss that hair!~


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> awwwwww...  Look at lil sister!  Lookin' good, girl



Thanks big sis! Finally getting some length


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> Thanks big sis! Finally getting some length



I like the shape, did you get it cut recently?

Oh and when you have a moment, feel free to stop by and twist mine.  I'll provide you with a meal and drinks


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I like the shape, did you get it cut recently?
> 
> Oh and when you have a moment, feel free to stop by and twist mine.  I'll provide you with a meal and drinks



Nope it just grows weird lol. The back shrunk tremendously from going to the gym and sweating in my head. I'm retwisting Thursday with flexirods on the end. Hopefully I won't have much shrinkage.

I'd love to twist your hair (when I come back from vacation Monday)


----------



## gre8dane

.pursefiend. said:


> today's twistout


 
So pretty!  I'm SO jealous.  I wish I could do that!!!



DC-Cutie said:


> Team Snip-Snip!!!!
> 
> I promise,* you won't even miss that hair*!~


 
What she said!!


----------



## More4Me

Myblackbag said:
			
		

> Good Luck More4Me!



Thank you. I have so much damage (sides-edges and back) from a bad relaxer I have no choice but to go natural again. I was natural for 2 years but didn't get much growth. Hopefully this time around, everything works out better.


----------



## LADC_chick

DC-Cutie said:


> Team Snip-Snip!!!!
> 
> I promise, you won't even miss that hair!~





gre8dane said:


> So pretty!  I'm SO jealous.  I wish I could do that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What she said!!


No! No no no no!  It's only five more weeks 'til March 3 (a Saturday). Stop tempting me!


----------



## taniherd

Hi All! I have a TWA and have the worst single strand knots. I got a trim/shape up on 12.30.11 I was hoping  that would solve my problem...but nope...I still have them. 
Anyone here have any suggestions on how to get rid of them?
TIA!


----------



## alove15

I'm natural  3 years this August. I have 4a,4b, and 3c all up in my hair! I usually:    -wash and detangle once a week
-twist and curl w/ orange flexirods
-air dry over night
-take out the twists and rock a bun until the next wash day. 
Boring but I'm keeping it simple in order to reach bra strap length this year (currently apl).


----------



## alove15

taniherd said:
			
		

> Hi All! I have a TWA and have the worst single strand knots. I got a trim/shape up on 12.30.11 I was hoping  that would solve my problem...but nope...I still have them.
> Anyone here have any suggestions on how to get rid of them?
> TIA!



Moisture really helps combat ssk's. Try spritzing with water and sealing w/ an oil
Stretching the hair in braids and twists after washing helps a lot too for when your hair gets long enough.
Even with all this ssk's are still most likely going to happen a bit. It's the nature of tightly curled hair.


----------



## Kansashalo

I agree with sealing the ends with oil (thanks ladies for posting that tip in this thread).  I knew the huge DIFFERENCE it makes until I started doing it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ummmm, I had to slap somebody's hand last night.  Out having drinks with friends, a girl comes towards me and says "OMG, your curls are soooo cute. Can I ..."  I had to slap her hand, she was reaching for my hair as she was asking to touch, before I gave permission (I wouldn't give permission anyways).

This has to be the rudest thing.  People act like natural hair is an oddity!

Now that I've gotten that off my chest!

I've come to realize that my hair HATES non-organic, non-natural haircare products.  Since October, I've only used the following in my hair:

Mud wash - either Terressential or Rhassoul clay mixed with distilled water and aloe vera juice
Conditioner - Aubrey organics white camellia 
Seal - shea butter whipped with jojoba oil and argan oil
Steamer - use it every week

that's it!  My hair has really made a turnaround.  Curls pop, hair stays super soft.

Have any of you guys streamlined your haircare routine?


----------



## taniherd

alove15 said:


> Moisture really helps combat ssk's. Try spritzing with water and sealing w/ an oil
> Stretching the hair in braids and twists after washing helps a lot too for when your hair gets long enough.
> Even with all this ssk's are still most likely going to happen a bit. It's the nature of tightly curled hair.


 
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## alove15

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Have any of you guys streamlined your haircare routine?



My regimen is actually pretty similar to yours  
Once a week I 
-clarify w/ diluted acv
- wash and detangle w/ a DIY lemon mudwash
-dc as needed w/ Aubrey organics gpb or honeysuckle rose
-leave in oyin honeydew
-twist and curl w/ oyin whipped pudding


----------



## alove15

*oyin hair dew not honey dew lol


----------



## LADC_chick

DC-Cutie said:


> Ummmm, I had to slap somebody's hand last night. Out having drinks with friends, a girl comes towards me and says "OMG, your curls are soooo cute. Can I ..." I had to slap her hand, she was reaching for my hair as she was asking to touch, before I gave permission (I wouldn't give permission anyways).
> 
> This has to be the rudest thing. People act like natural hair is an oddity!
> 
> Now that I've gotten that off my chest!


 
You (and any others who've had that happen) might enjoy these videos:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yes!!!!  I love them!!  They're too funny 



LADC_chick said:


> You (and any others who've had that happen) might enjoy these videos:


----------



## OneeGyaruNy

I have been thinking about growing out hair but I am so afraid of the breakage as I grow out the relaxer . I grew out the relaxer once before but the humidity in Florida made my curls unmanageable and ended up relaxing it again but I regret it now.

\m/ Gem


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Ummmm, I had to slap somebody's hand last night.  Out having drinks with friends, a girl comes towards me and says "OMG, your curls are soooo cute. Can I ..."  I had to slap her hand, she was reaching for my hair as she was asking to touch, before I gave permission (I wouldn't give permission anyways).
> 
> This has to be the rudest thing.  People act like natural hair is an oddity!
> 
> Now that I've gotten that off my chest!
> 
> I've come to realize that my hair HATES non-organic, non-natural haircare products.  Since October, I've only used the following in my hair:
> 
> Mud wash - either Terressential or Rhassoul clay mixed with distilled water and aloe vera juice
> Conditioner - Aubrey organics white camellia
> Seal - shea butter whipped with jojoba oil and argan oil
> Steamer - use it every week
> 
> that's it!  My hair has really made a turnaround.  Curls pop, hair stays super soft.
> 
> Have any of you guys streamlined your haircare routine?



I need to revamp my routine. Ever since its gotten longer...my faves aren't working as well


----------



## talldrnkofwater

.pursefiend. said:


> today's twistout


 
omg- your hair is nice!! its grown so much!


----------



## .pursefiend.

talldrnkofwater said:


> omg- your hair is nice!! its grown so much!


 

Thank you!! 
i've been wearing it in 2 strand twists pretty much all winter (faux winter). Today i'm wearing it in a flat twist updo. I didn't realize how hard it is to part your own head until friday night


----------



## LADC_chick

So, I'm going to snip-snip earlier than I thought. I think President's Day weekend will be it for me. I'm getting really anxious and I don't think I'll make it to March 3rd or 4th (whatever date I said before). So, there ya have it!



.pursefiend. said:


> Thank you!!
> i've been wearing it in 2 strand twists pretty much all winter *(faux winter)*. Today i'm wearing it in a flat twist updo. I didn't realize how hard it is to part your own head until friday night


 
Ha! When I found out that we were going to have six more weeks of winter, I had to ask: What winter is the groundhog talking about? This 50-something degree winter, or the normal winters form years past?


----------



## DivaCrat09

LADC_chick said:


> Ahhh! Don't tempt me!
> 
> I'm approaching a year since my last relaxer.



Me too! Did you do a BC? or are you cutting gradually?


----------



## LADC_chick

DivaCrat09 said:


> Me too! Did you do a BC? or are you cutting gradually?


 
I've been cutting my hair gradually over the past year. I've only ever had one dramatic haircut in my life, and that was four years ago when I had the stylist cut off about 8 inches to give me the Victoria Beckham bob.


----------



## DivaCrat09

LADC_chick said:


> I've been cutting my hair gradually over the past year. I've only ever had one dramatic haircut in my life, and that was four years ago when I had the stylist cut off about 8 inches to give me the Victoria Beckham bob.



I'm with you. I also had about that much cut off for a bob (which I am growing out) and cutting gradually. I wear my hair straight. I went natural because I wanted full looking hair. How do you wear yours?


----------



## LADC_chick

I've been doing braid-and-curls for the most part. In the beginning, I exclusively did full flexi rod spirals, and then in September or so, I started with the braid-and-curls. Here's a link to a post from a couple months ago: Natural hair journey


----------



## DivaCrat09

LADC_chick said:


> I've been doing braid-and-curls for the most part. In the beginning, I exclusively did full flexi rod spirals, and then in September or so, I started with the braid-and-curls. Here's a link to a post from a couple months ago: Natural hair journey


*
Very good growth love the hair! I transitioned with rod sets too. I learned how to do them myself and got good @ it. It's my staple hairstyle in the summer b/c of all the humidity. I was in NJ in the middle of July(100+ degree weather)...enough said! LOL.*


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm ready for spring so I can go back to wearing my natural curls.


----------



## DivaCrat09

Kansashalo said:


> I'm ready for spring so I can go back to wearing my natural curls.


How are you wearing your hair now?


----------



## Kansashalo

DivaCrat09 said:


> How are you wearing your hair now?


 
I'm blowing it straight.  My hair is thick so when it's warmer, I just let it air dry (or I may blow it dry for about a minute just to take some moisture out) but in the winter, I hate going outside with damp hair.  I could blow my curls dry but seriously, that would take FOR-EVER! lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> I'm blowing it straight.  My hair is thick so when it's warmer, I just let it air dry (or I may blow it dry for about a minute just to take some moisture out) but in the winter, I hate going outside with damp hair.  I could blow my curls dry but seriously, that would take FOR-EVER! lol



have you tried Plopping your curls?  In the past, I hated going out with wet hair in the winter.  But, I've been plopping my curls - it speeds up drying times and makes my curls POP!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

My hair has grown alot, I became frustrated with it. My winter style are the nubian twist, not done by me. I went to the salon.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> have you tried *Plopping *your curls? In the past, I hated going out with wet hair in the winter. But, I've been plopping my curls - it speeds up drying times and makes my curls POP!!!


 

I learned this from you and using a tshirt instead of a towel, when I do this my fro behaves much better


----------



## AEGIS

oh surprised to find this thread here...looking good ladies!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> today's twistout


 

looks good!


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> My hair has grown alot, I became frustrated with it. My winter style are the nubian twist, not done by me. I went to the salon.



OK, now you are just too cute!!!  I love it the twists   Is this done with only your hair or added extensions?



~Fabulousity~ said:


> I learned this from you and using a tshirt instead of a towel, when I do this my fro behaves much better



ain't it da best (yes, said just like that)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> I'm ready for spring so I can go back to wearing my natural curls.


 

me too! bring on the warm weather, I miss my fro


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, now you are just too cute!!! I love it the twists  Is this done with only your hair or added extensions?
> 
> 
> 
> ain't it da best (yes, said just like that)


 

Thanks!  they added hair and then I cut to my own length


----------



## Kansashalo

DC-Cutie said:


> have you tried Plopping your curls? In the past, I hated going out with wet hair in the winter. But, I've been plopping my curls - it speeds up drying times and makes my curls POP!!!


 
I do plop but it doesn't get it dry enough for me not to freeze once the winter winds hit it.   I probably just need to get up earlier in the morning so it has more dry time. lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

when I need a quick dry, I use an Aquis Towel instead of a tee-shirt.  It's super absorbent, but doesn't cause frizz.  Usually find them at Marhsalls, TJMaxx type stores for about $7

This is what it looks like:
http://www.amazon.com/Aquis-Microfiber-Towel-Lisse-39-Inches/dp/B000FFDSO0/ref=pd_sim_bt_3


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^placing that towel on my list


----------



## DivaCrat09

Kansashalo said:


> I'm blowing it straight.  My hair is thick so when it's warmer, I just let it air dry (or I may blow it dry for about a minute just to take some moisture out) but in the winter, I hate going outside with damp hair.  I could blow my curls dry but seriously, that would take FOR-EVER! lol



I don't blame you, it takes forever to do my hair now too. But I love the healthy condition it's in so I won't gripe too much.


----------



## gre8dane

LADC_chick said:


> So, I'm going to snip-snip earlier than I thought. I think President's Day weekend will be it for me. I'm getting really anxious and I don't think I'll make it to March 3rd or 4th (whatever date I said before). So, there ya have it!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! When I found out that we were going to have six more weeks of winter, I had to ask: What winter is the groundhog talking about? This 50-something degree winter, or the normal winters form years past?


 
Are you still going to cut this weekend?!  PLEASE post a before & after pix!

I have been doing the 'Curly Girl Method' the past few weeks.  I have a friend who was discouraged & after seeing MahoganyCurls on YT wanted to try it so I'm doing it with her.  Not all that different than what I've been doing, I do not use gel & I cut out the shampoo.  My hair is shiny & the curls are nice & spirally & coil-ly.  Even my fluffy-cloudy crown area is curly.  Loving it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've tried a version of curly girl method using homemade flx seed gel. I was very pleased With the results.  Defined, soft curls. No crunchy like some gels.


----------



## LADC_chick

gre8dane said:


> Are you still going to cut this weekend?!  PLEASE post a before & after pix!
> 
> I have been doing the 'Curly Girl Method' the past few weeks.  I have a friend who was discouraged & after seeing MahoganyCurls on YT wanted to try it so I'm doing it with her.  Not all that different than what I've been doing, I do not use gel & I cut out the shampoo.  My hair is shiny & the curls are nice & spirally & coil-ly.  Even my fluffy-cloudy crown area is curly.  Loving it!



I am, indeed, snipping the relaxed ends this weekend, ma'am!  I'll post pictures.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> I've tried a version of curly girl method using homemade flx seed gel. I was very pleased With the results. Defined, soft curls. No crunchy like some gels.


 
still waiting on my gel *buffs nails* *ahem*


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> still waiting on my gel *buffs nails* *ahem*



oh hell!  You ain't hafta call me out like that 

**goes to kitchen to make a fresh batch**


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> oh hell! You ain't hafta call me out like that
> 
> **goes to kitchen to make a fresh batch**


 
and make it with extra love too! lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> I've tried a version of *curly girl method* using homemade flx seed gel. I was very pleased With the results. Defined, soft curls. No crunchy like some gels.


 

what's this?


----------



## clinkenwar

This is one of my favourite threads. I have been natural for about 10 years now...and I love it. It took me a long time to embrace my natural hair..but now I am happy that I have. I notice a lot of you live in my general area. : ) Do you ever have meets?


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> what's this?



it's a way of 'washing' hair using conditioner and then styling with conditioner.  But instead, I style with the flaxseed gel, to define my curls.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Has anyone seen Viola Davis?  She has gone natural!! Her hair looks great, I always hated her weaves/wigs.


----------



## Kansashalo

talldrnkofwater said:


> Has anyone seen Viola Davis? She has gone natural!! Her hair looks great, I always hated her weaves/wigs.


 
I saw her pics from the Times spread - WOW!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Kansashalo said:


> I saw her pics from the Times spread - WOW!
> 
> thegrio.com/assets_c/2012/02/viola_davis_la_times-thumb-400xauto-29975.jpg


 
I saw her on Oprah Oscar special on Own and she looks great!


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> Has anyone seen Viola Davis?  She has gone natural!! Her hair looks great, I always hated her weaves/wigs.



She's always been natural, just wearing wigs...  Gotta conform to the hollywood standard,i guess...

She looked beautiful on Oprah!


----------



## Shugarplum

I was natural for many years had dread locs and LOVED THEM..I cut them and went back to the creamy crack..Been doing that for awhile..Now im really thinking about cutting my hair shorter and wear it curly because it has been breaking off sooo bad and I have patches.. My hair has never done this. So when I see my hair stylist I will do this ..I know hubby won't like it but I just don't know how to deal with the hair loss...I do track  for the styles but am just tired now.. What are some good products I can use to keep the sft curl :buttercup:?


----------



## LADC_chick

Thandie Newton has also begun embracing her natural hair. There are pictures of her at the premiere of _Good Deeds_ with a curly updo and pomp on the top. I can't remember what article it was (it was re-posted on the blog, Black Girl with Long Hair), but Thandie said that she had stopped relaxing her hair a couple years ago I think.


----------



## Kansashalo

Well I'm back to curly!!!  The temps are back in the 50s which I can tolerate.

Has anyone tried a brand called 'Hair Rules"?  I noticed it yesterday when I was at Ulta and because it was so expensive (2oz - $9.99 WTF??) I thought I'd ask around first. lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Shugarplum said:


> I was natural for many years had dread locs and LOVED THEM..I cut them and went back to the creamy crack..Been doing that for awhile..Now im really thinking about cutting my hair shorter and wear it curly because it has been breaking off sooo bad and I have patches.. My hair has never done this. So when I see my hair stylist I will do this ..I know hubby won't like it but I just don't know how to deal with the hair loss...I do track  for the styles but am just tired now.. What are some good products I can use to keep the sft curl :buttercup:?



so your husband would rather see you have breakage and hair patches, than healthy natural hair?

Men and hair


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> Well I'm back to curly!!!  The temps are back in the 50s which I can tolerate.
> 
> Has anyone tried a brand called 'Hair Rules"?  I noticed it yesterday when I was at Ulta and because it was so expensive (2oz - $9.99 WTF??) I thought I'd ask around first. lol



You know I'm the resident Product Junkie - I HATED Hair Rules.  My hair doesn't like mineral oil and it's one of the main ingredients.


----------



## LADC_chick

Kansashalo said:
			
		

> Well I'm back to curly!!!  The temps are back in the 50s which I can tolerate.
> 
> Has anyone tried a brand called 'Hair Rules"?  I noticed it yesterday when I was at Ulta and because it was so expensive (2oz - $9.99 WTF??) I thought I'd ask around first. lol



I recently heard about it on Taren Guy's YT channel (Taren916), and then I saw a bottle of it at TJ Maxx a couple weeks ago. She seems to like it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LADC_chick said:


> I recently heard about it on Taren Guy's YT channel (Taren916), and then I saw a bottle of it at TJ Maxx a couple weeks ago. She seems to like it.



of course she likes it, she's working with Naturally Curly and Naturally Curly does a lot of stuff with Hair Rules/Dickey Salon..


----------



## LADC_chick

DC-Cutie said:


> of course she likes it, she's working with Naturally Curly and Naturally Curly does a lot of stuff with Hair Rules/Dickey Salon..



Ahhh! I mean, I knew about her blogging for Naturally Curly, but I didn't realize that there was a connection between Dickey and Naturally Curly.


----------



## Shugarplum

DC-Cutie said:


> so your husband would rather see you have breakage and hair patches, than healthy natural hair?
> 
> Men and hair


No ma'am that's not the case , He's just not a fan of short hair especially if it looks more masculine, but whatever I need to better me he is for me.  TRULY!


----------



## Kansashalo

So earlier in this thread, everyone raved about the Denman brush but my experience with it was not good so I was like:








But thanks to the WONDERFUL advice in here, I have finally conquered the Denman brush!!   After using it in the shower and then stretching out my hair afterwards while in the shower, my curls are like "Boom!!"  Now I'm like:






I'm officially a convert now.


----------



## LADC_chick

You're too funny, Kansashalo!

Also, I can't remember if it's you or gre8dane who likes the YouTuber MahoganyCurls, but she was featured on The Good Hair Blog recently.


----------



## .pursefiend.

LADC_chick said:


> You're too funny, Kansashalo!
> 
> Also, I can't remember if it's you or gre8dane who likes the YouTuber MahoganyCurls, but she was featured on The Good Hair Blog recently.


 
i follow her instagram. her hais is ridiculous!


----------



## LADC_chick

You know what? I'm a recent iPhone convert, and I have the Instragram app, but it never dawned on me to follow anyone on Instagram (mainly because I didn't know that you could). Now that you've mentioned she has an Instagram, I'm gonna follow, too!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Kansashalo said:


> So earlier in this thread, everyone raved about the Denman brush but my experience with it was not good so I was like:
> 
> 24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lz9bu35fTe1qinilbo1_250.gif
> 
> 
> But thanks to the WONDERFUL advice in here, I have finally conquered the Denman brush!!  After using it in the shower and then stretching out my hair afterwards while in the shower, my curls are like "Boom!!" Now I'm like:
> 
> nicksareforkids.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/whitney-proud.gif?w=380
> 
> I'm officially a convert now.


 
LMAO!
 RIP Nippy


----------



## ahowe07

I'm white and I have natural hair, it is just as unusual to find a white woman with natural hair as a black woman, but I do know that ours aren't as "nappy" or difficult natural. I have curly  light brown hair. I've never died it, I've only had highlights like twice, and I don't straighten it. Just like you ladies, I didn't appreciate it as much in middle school. I'm wondering about OPRAH though. Growing up outside Atlanta, I know what hair means to a black girl, and the difficulties you have with it, I can't believe her hair is that long and healthy and straight and flowing! What kind of time and money is she putting into that head of hers?


----------



## DC-Cutie

ahowe07 said:


> I'm white and I have natural hair, it is just as unusual to find a white woman with natural hair as a black woman, but I do know that ours aren't as "nappy" or difficult natural. I have curly  light brown hair. I've never died it, I've only had highlights like twice, and I don't straighten it. Just like you ladies, I didn't appreciate it as much in middle school. I'm wondering about OPRAH though. Growing up outside Atlanta, I know what hair means to a black girl, and the difficulties you have with it, I can't believe her hair is that long and healthy and straight and flowing! What kind of time and money is she putting into that head of hers?



say what?

Oprah gets her hair done on the daily when filming, by her personal stylist, she also has a relaxer. 

and for the record I have seen white people with 'nappy' or 'difficult natural hair'.


----------



## ahowe07

DC-Cutie said:


> say what?
> 
> Oprah gets her hair done on the daily when filming, by her personal stylist, she also has a relaxer.
> 
> and for the record I have seen white people with 'nappy' or 'difficult natural hair'.



I can get naps in my hair if I am not actively preventing it. I've been tempted to cut it out of my hair before, it is always in the back on the inside closest to my body.


----------



## Kansashalo

DC-Cutie said:


> say what?
> 
> Oprah gets her hair done on the daily when filming, by her personal stylist, she also has a relaxer.
> 
> and for the record I have seen white people with 'nappy' or 'difficult natural hair'.



Wait - Oprah relaxes?  I could have sworn she said she didn't when she had Chris Rock on her show promoting his movie "Good Hair".


----------



## Kansashalo

In the beauty subscription thread, someone posted about this service called Curly box - hair products for us curlies!

http://curlbox.com


----------



## michie

Kansashalo said:
			
		

> Wait - Oprah relaxes?  I could have sworn she said she didn't when she had Chris Rock on her show promoting his movie "Good Hair".



I heard the same thing you did. If she doesn't relax, heat straightening has definitely changed the texture of her hair. Was her hair air dried or blow-dried straight in the pic she posted (if anyone remembers)? It kinda looked too straight to be air-dried, IMO.


----------



## DC-Cutie

When they showed her getting ready for the oscars for her last season, andre walker slapped a dr. Miracles relaxer in her hair!  I was shocked, too.  In the past, andre used phytospecific relaxers. That's when I started using it.


----------



## .pursefiend.




----------



## .pursefiend.

Kansashalo said:


> In the beauty subscription thread, someone posted about this service called Curly box - hair products for us curlies!
> 
> http://curlbox.com


 

someone blogged about this recently .. this excites me


----------



## Myblackbag

Kansashalo said:


> Wait - Oprah relaxes?  I could have sworn she said she didn't when she had Chris Rock on her show promoting his movie "Good Hair".



Yes, Oprah relaxes.  I saw that show with Chris Rock twice. She told him that it was all her hair-- no weave. That's why she told him to feel her scalp. She never said she didn't relax her hair.

I saw her getting a relaxer by Andre' on one of the behind the scenes shows for her final season. Her hair is full of relaxer.


----------



## LADC_chick

Oh! So, I did the snip-snip on Friday, and I have pictures! I'm getting ready for work right now, so I'll post the pictures when I get home from work this evening. 

I am now totally natural!


----------



## .pursefiend.

^^ can't wait


----------



## iggystar

I'm glad I found this thread.  I've been wearing my hair natural for the past year and a half.  I had Sisterlocks in the past for about three years, that got super-expensive so those went by the wayside, I wore a short afro for awhile with and without creamy crack (I so hate how it feels in my hair, that was short lived).  

Now I'm sporting kinky twists but this is the second go around so I know I'll need to give it a break for a few months.  So I'm thinking of some styles I can wear in the next month or so.  I want to keep the length, my hair is very tightly coiled.

Creamy crack is out, but how do you ladies feel about using any heat on the hair.  I was thinking of doing a routine of blowdrying my hair and twisting it.


----------



## Kansashalo

iggystar said:


> Creamy crack is out, but how do you ladies feel about using any heat on the hair.  I was thinking of doing a routine of blowdrying my hair and twisting it.



I think you have to do what works for you.  I apply heat to my hair during the wintertime (I blow it straight and flatiron) as I don't like to be outside in the freezing cold with damp hair.
Or sometimes I just wear it straight just for a change of pace.


----------



## DC-Cutie

iggystar said:


> Creamy crack is out, but how do you ladies feel about using any heat on the hair.  I was thinking of doing a routine of blowdrying my hair and twisting it.



some people are heat haters, but you gotta do what works for YOU.  Some people get better results from twistouts on blowdried hair, adds length and it can look smoother/more polished.


----------



## iggystar

Kansashalo said:


> I think you have to do what works for you. I apply heat to my hair during the wintertime (I blow it straight and flatiron) as I don't like to be outside in the freezing cold with damp hair.
> Or sometimes I just wear it straight just for a change of pace.


 



DC-Cutie said:


> some people are heat haters, but you gotta do what works for YOU. Some people get better results from twistouts on blowdried hair, adds length and it can look smoother/more polished.


 
Thanks ladies!  I remember being in a certain forum where all forms of heat are looked down upon.  You probably know the one I'm talking about too. 

My hair shrinks like nobody's business, so I'm thinking of trying the blowdried twistout.  I'll be following this thread though, I have a feeling I'll be able to get some good suggestions.


----------



## DC-Cutie

iggystar said:


> Thanks ladies!  I remember being in a certain forum where all forms of heat are looked down upon.  You probably know the one I'm talking about too.



yes, I know what you're talking about.  If you speak of enhancing curls, heat or stretching hair, they will come down on you like you stole something


----------



## LADC_chick

I don't get that. I mean, if I want to use heat, then so what? While I didn't use any heat once I fully committed to my transition, if I decide to straighten my hair (though not during summer time; the humidity here would just make it look crazy, I'm sure), I'mma do it! *Kanye shrug*


----------



## DC-Cutie

LADC_chick said:


> I don't get that. I mean, if I want to use heat, then so what? While I didn't use any heat once I fully committed to my transition, if I decide to straighten my hair (though not during summer time; the humidity here would just make it look crazy, I'm sure), I'mma do it! *Kanye shrug*



some people just take this natural hair thing to an uncalled for level.  It really isn't that serious.

When I did frequent that forum, I would look at some of the heads and say to myself "some of ya'll could benefit from some heat" 

I have a girlfriend that is bi-racial and they almost nailed her to the cross, saying she shouldn't be trying to enhance her curls.  She was like WTF?  Can't help if it this is the way your hair is NATURALLY! duh!


----------



## iggystar

DC-Cutie said:


> yes, I know what you're talking about. If you speak of enhancing curls, heat or stretching hair, they will come down on you like you stole something



I'm sorry, but unless I'm wearing my hair in a super-short TWA (which I've done and loved it at the time) I have to do something to help it out when it's longer.  I think natural hair can encompass a bit more than the strick rules some follow there.

Those ladies can be hardcore.  I made the mistake of just _asking_ about a texturizer (which you probably know will convert to the term creamy crack, lol!).  I didn't say I was going to use one, but was trying to figure out my options to managing my tight curl better.  You just about know how that went.


----------



## MickMick

iggystar said:


> Creamy crack is out, but how do you ladies feel about using any heat on the hair. I was thinking of doing a routine of blowdrying my hair and twisting it.


 
I have used heat a lot this winter.  I get my hair blow dried and flat ironed professionally at least once a month.   This was my first flat iron.







 I haven't had any adverse effects with my hair.  I kinda hoped that my coils would stretch out a bit.  I am pretty much in the "got to do something" camp.  I am in a horrible in-between phase and the wash and gos just wasn't cutting it.  Also, the single strand knots were taking over.  So, now I have to do twist and curls or flexi-rod sets.  The best twists outs are when I start with straight hair.

The ladies at work will shade me when I come in with straight hair.  I did feel a teeny bit of guilt, but ultimately when I started this journey my objective was to have "virgin" hair.  No relaxer.


----------



## alove15

I think heat is fine and can actually be a great tool. Blowdrying and/or flat ironing my hair helps me avoid major matting or tangles. I went through a period when I would blow dry my hair and twist or braid it for the month. Now I just use heat when i feel like it during the winter.


----------



## iggystar

MickMick said:


> I have used heat a lot this winter. I get my hair blow dried and flat ironed professionally at least once a month. This was my first flat iron.
> 
> The ladies at work will shade me when I come in with straight hair. I did feel a teeny bit of guilt, but ultimately when I started this journey my objective was to have "virgin" hair. No relaxer.


 
You hair looks very nice and healthy!

My mother and daughter wear their hair pressed and have for ages.  Their hair is pretty healthy and long.  Actually, that's how I wore my hair before I had my daughter, the texture changed after having her and my hair would no longer hold a press at all.

Sadly, natural hair is still not very accepted here in Detroit.  Anything besides straight hair is still frowned upon by many and the damaged hairlines from braiding is evident everywhere.


----------



## LADC_chick

My mother used to press my hair, and I think she may have switched to relaxers by the time I was in middle school. But before that, it was pressing all the way. She has a picture of me from picture day in sixth grade, and my hair was Rudy Huxtable thick back then! Even with the relaxers, I managed to retain length for another fifteen years or so. It wasn't until a bad braid install that my hair broke off in the worst way. :/

Now, a year after I put in my last relaxer, my hair has grown to the length it was when I put in the last relaxer (if that makes sense). I have a lot of shrinkage, but if I were to blow out and flat iron my hair today, it would fall to the length it was last January/February. The biggest difference this year, though, is that my hair is a lot thicker than it was last year. A lot healthier, too.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


>


 

:lolots:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Took my twists out I was missing my hair. I follow Mahagony curls on youtube her hair is gorg. I also like this girl 

http://youtu.be/xC5-_tMMk0A


----------



## LADC_chick

Laila! I like her, too. She's always so enthusiastic.


----------



## LADC_chick

Pictures!


----------



## MickMick

^^  Very cute!


----------



## Kansashalo

LADC_chick said:


> Pictures!



Me likey!


----------



## LADC_chick

MickMick said:


> ^^  Very cute!





Kansashalo said:


> Me likey!



Thank you!


----------



## .pursefiend.

LADC_chick said:


> Pictures!


 
yay!! congrats!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Alrighty, now....  You're off to great start!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I had to run out to my favorite Beauty Supply store and my goodness, they're added a WHOLE LOT of products geared toward naturals.   Their stock was already good, probably the best I've seen in the DC Metro area, but it's even better.

I scoped out:
Qhmet
Deva (15% off)
Hair Rules (15% off)
Jessicurl
My Honey Child
Curl Junkie
Naturalista
Kinky Curly
Miss Jessie's
Shea Moisture
Jamaican Black Castor Oil
Mixed Chicks
Wen

and a host of others that skip my mind. The prices were about $1-$2 more (but you'd pay that when you factor in shipping)


----------



## DivaCrat09

ladc_chick said:


> pictures!


*
cute! *


----------



## DivaCrat09

DC-Cutie said:


> some people are heat haters, but you gotta do what works for YOU.  Some people get better results from twistouts on blowdried hair, adds length and it can look smoother/more polished.



*RIGHT!*



Kansashalo said:


> I think you have to do what works for you.  I apply heat to my hair during the wintertime (I blow it straight and flatiron) as I don't like to be outside in the freezing cold with damp hair.
> Or sometimes I just wear it straight just for a change of pace.



*I am mostly natural but I wear my hair straight all the time. Heat haters are always on the prowl especially on YouTube --one girl got some nasty comments for using heat. I posted my Flat Ironing routine on YT and no nasty comment yet *crosses fingers**


----------



## LADC_chick

DivaCrat09 said:


> *RIGHT!*
> 
> 
> 
> *I am mostly natural but I wear my hair straight all the time. Heat haters are always on the prowl especially on YouTube --one girl got some nasty comments for using heat. I posted my Flat Ironing routine on YT and no nasty comment yet *crosses fingers**



So, what's your final review on the steamer flat iron? I'll very likely flat iron my hair later this year, but I still have my old flat iron (with the ceramic plates). Actually, I don't even have that anymore now that I think about it; I gave it to my little sister (who's actually not so little anymore). Anyway, I have the Babyliss Steamer iron on my Amazon wishlist, but I don't know if I'd want to buy a new type of flat iron or go back to the cermaic plates flat iron.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> I had to run out to my favorite Beauty Supply store and my goodness, they're added a WHOLE LOT of products geared toward naturals. Their stock was already good, probably the best I've seen in the DC Metro area, but it's even better.
> 
> I scoped out:
> Qhmet
> Deva (15% off)
> Hair Rules (15% off)
> Jessicurl
> My Honey Child
> Curl Junkie
> Naturalista
> Kinky Curly
> Miss Jessie's
> Shea Moisture
> Jamaican Black Castor Oil
> Mixed Chicks
> Wen
> 
> and a host of others that skip my mind. The prices were about $1-$2 more (but you'd pay that when you factor in shipping)


 
Which beauty supply was this?


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> Which beauty supply was this?



I wrote all of that and didn't even include the location 

It's FreeStyle Beauty in Landmark Plaza, right off 395


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> I wrote all of that and didn't even include the location
> 
> It's FreeStyle Beauty in Landmark Plaza, right off 395


 

yep and *peeks under bathroom sink* still no flaxseed gel. i'm bout to break up with you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> yep and *peeks under bathroom sink* still no flaxseed gel. i'm bout to break up with you!



you know what?  I'm going to have to invite you over for a flaxseed gel making lesson and you can go home with your own bottle!

**calling me out for no reason**


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> you know what? I'm going to have to invite you over for a flaxseed gel making lesson and you can go home with your own bottle!
> 
> **calling me out for no reason**


 

if that's what it takes! I need some get for my WnGs when the weather breaks. KCC isn't cutting it anymore


----------



## DivaCrat09

LADC_chick said:


> So, what's your final review on the steamer flat iron? I'll very likely flat iron my hair later this year, but I still have my old flat iron (with the ceramic plates). Actually, I don't even have that anymore now that I think about it; I gave it to my little sister (who's actually not so little anymore). Anyway, I have the Babyliss Steamer iron on my Amazon wishlist, but I don't know if I'd want to buy a new type of flat iron or go back to the cermaic plates flat iron.



*The Conair one in the video was borrowed. BUT I recently purchased it for myself. It is heavier than other flatirons but I liked it enough to purchase my own. (Friend just moved away). The water reservoir is really small so you have to take time to fill it up. I think I had to fill it up maybe 2 times before finishing. Those are all the cons I can think of. I like the steam part because my hair felt hydrated after. When I went back to using my own flat iron it felt dry and crunchy...so it was definitely time to purchase another...I had my old one (Rockstar - Bed Head by TIGI ) for almost 3 years. *


----------



## Kansashalo

DivaCrat09 said:


> *The Conair one in the video was borrowed. BUT I recently purchased it for myself. It is heavier than other flatirons but I liked it enough to purchase my own. (Friend just moved away). The water reservoir is really small so you have to take time to fill it up. I think I had to fill it up maybe 2 times before finishing. Those are all the cons I can think of. I like the steam part because my hair felt hydrated after. When I went back to using my own flat iron it felt dry and crunchy...so it was definitely time to purchase another...I had my old one (Rockstar - Bed Head by TIGI ) for almost 3 years. *


 
Prior to using my current flatiron(CHI) I used steamer irons - both the Maxiglide and the one you're using by Conair.  I totally agree that since using the CHI, my hair is not an hydrated.  I got great results from the steamer (hair never frizzed, was soft, etc.).  I got the best growth in terms of length when I used the steamer.  In fact, the only thing that keeps me from re-purchasing the Maxiglide is it's size.  It is pretty bulky.  I also liked the once by Conair, but I figure for the price, I might as well by the Maxiglide (which I plan to do once it get's smaller ).


----------



## LADC_chick

Lawd. Don't tell me I need to have great upper body strength just to flat iron.  I mean, I'm back in the gym and all, but my arm strength still lags.


----------



## DivaCrat09

Kansashalo said:


> Prior to using my current flatiron(CHI) I used steamer irons - both the Maxiglide and the one you're using by Conair.  I totally agree that since using the CHI, my hair is not an hydrated.  I got great results from the steamer (hair never frizzed, was soft, etc.).  I got the best growth in terms of length when I used the steamer.  In fact, the only thing that keeps me from re-purchasing the Maxiglide is it's size.  It is pretty bulky.  I also liked the once by Conair, but I figure for the price, I might as well by the Maxiglide (which I plan to do once it get's smaller ).



*Haha, yeah I saw the price they were selling for on some other sites and I went to eBay. I got mine from this seller (logintrading) recently for $31.99.I got the flatiron, a heat proof carrying case, a mirror, clips and combs! I was not expecting that. Since last week, s/he went up $1. It was a good deal. I haven't heated it up yet. I flat iron my hair 2x a month.  I have heard good things about Maxiglide in forums and on YT. It did look kinda big. I love the results of a flat iron with steam. *


----------



## DivaCrat09

LADC_chick said:


> Lawd. Don't tell me I need to have great upper body strength just to flat iron.  I mean, I'm back in the gym and all, but my arm strength still lags.



*HAHA yeah you will definitely get a workout with some of these irons...the results are worth it IMO.*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why can't there be a smaller steamer flat-iron!!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

wait. so i'm gathering that the steam flat iron is better than the ceramic one and that i need to open up a window now and buy one? Am i correct? lol

lately, i've been thinking about straightening too


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think its just a personal preference.  I've only used the steam flat iron once, at a salon and honestly didn't really notice a difference.  At the time, I was going to purchase one since steam is good for your hair.  But the MaxiGlide is just too big for my liking.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> I think its just a personal preference. I've only used the steam flat iron once, at a salon and honestly didn't really notice a difference. At the time, I was going to purchase one since steam is good for your hair. But the MaxiGlide is just too big for my liking.


 

so what do you have?

ETA: does a steam flat iron exist in zebra print?   yes i'm extra ...just wanted to keep up with the theme in my bathroom


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> so what do you have?



http://www.amazon.com/BaBylissPRO-BABNT3072-Nano-Titanium-1/dp/B00176B9JC

love this thing **weeps since it's been in storage for a few months**


----------



## LADC_chick

This is what I have on my wishlist: BaByliss BABTT4073 Pro TT Tourmaline Titanium Steam Straightener, 1.5 Inch. I need to keep it in the wish list otherwise I'll have forgotten the full name when the time comes for me to flat iron my hair. I think I may actually flat iron in May. I'm going out to LA to visit family, and since it'll be dry heat out there, I won't have to worry too much (fingers crossed).


----------



## .pursefiend.

i've heard good things about one


----------



## Kansashalo

I saw BaByliss @ TJ Maxx yesterday, although I don't know which iron they were (I didn't get a close up look).  I may have to go back there and check them out.


----------



## .pursefiend.

LADC_chick said:


> This is what I have on my wishlist: BaByliss BABTT4073 Pro TT Tourmaline Titanium Steam Straightener, 1.5 Inch. I need to keep it in the wish list otherwise I'll have forgotten the full name when the time comes for me to flat iron my hair. I think I may actually flat iron in May. I'm going out to LA to visit family, and since it'll be dry heat out there, I won't have to worry too much (fingers crossed).


 
you've gotten me interested in this


----------



## LADC_chick

The reviews were pretty positive over all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I got mine from BBB with their 20% off coupon


----------



## Kansashalo

I think we've talked about this before in this thread but I've noticed that since wearing my  hair naturally curly, I'm getting A LOT of attention from men.  

Seriously - it has to be the hair as that's the only thing that's different. lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> I think we've talked about this before in this thread but I've noticed that since wearing my  hair naturally curly, I'm getting A LOT of attention from men.
> 
> Seriously - it has to be the hair as that's the only thing that's different. lol



With the influx of lacefronts, wig and weaves I think men are just happy to see real from the scalp hair


----------



## .pursefiend.

dude i talk to said that his daughter is natural and he loves that i'm natural  and that he wants me to wear my hair out (ive been in twists all winter) so he can pull it. 

um sir.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Go on and let that man pull on that hair :giggles:


----------



## Kansashalo

DC-Cutie said:


> With the influx of lacefronts, wig and weaves I think men are just happy to see real from the scalp hair


 
 maybe that's it! Not that I'm complaining though  it just caught me off guard.  



.pursefiend. said:


> dude i talk to said that his daughter is natural and he loves that i'm natural and that he wants me to wear my hair out (ive been in twists all winter) so he can pull it.
> 
> um sir.


 
Hmmmm - he sounds like fun!


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Go on and let that man pull on that hair :giggles:















Kansashalo said:


> maybe that's it! Not that I'm complaining though  it just caught me off guard.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm - he sounds like fun!


 

Tons! :sunnies


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> With the influx of lacefronts, wig and weaves I think men are just happy to see real from the scalp hair


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Anyone have a sharmooz silk scarf? I just ordered one bronzqt on youtube put up a coupon code yesterday for 25% off.


----------



## .pursefiend.

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Anyone have a sharmooz silk scarf? I just ordered one bronzqt on youtube put up a coupon code yesterday for 25% off.


 

never heard of it... what's so special about it?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> never heard of it... what's so special about it?


 

http://youtu.be/gk7wIibch2g

A real satin scarf which will prevent hair breakage.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Satin snags too much, in my experience.  I stick with 100% silk for scarves and pillowcases.


----------



## GOALdigger

.pursefiend. said:


> dude i talk to said that his daughter is natural and he loves that i'm natural and that he wants me to wear my hair out (ive been in twists all winter) so he can pull it.
> 
> um sir.


 
I love this video !!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

LADC, you're hair looks great!


----------



## egyptjones

I'm LOVING my natural hair! I don't see myself EVER going back to the creamy crack. I have actually found that natural hair is waaaaaay easier to care for than relaxed.


----------



## LADC_chick

talldrnkofwater said:
			
		

> LADC, you're hair looks great!



Thank you!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> Satin snags too much, in my experience. I stick with 100% silk for scarves and pillowcases.


 
It doesn't slide off your head? The thing i'm hoping will be helpful for me about this headwrap is the slip grip.


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> It doesn't slide off your head? The thing i'm hoping will be helpful for me about this headwrap is the slip grip.



No, doesn't slip off at all. 

Have you read the comments on the YouTube page you posted? Basically saying that the item isn't 100% satin. It's a satin/polyester blend.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> No, doesn't slip off at all.
> 
> Have you read the comments on the YouTube page you posted? Basically saying that the item isn't 100% satin. It's a satin/cotton blend.


 

Yeah I just saw that. I'm sure its better than what I have now  if not I'll send it back.


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey ladies.

So while on my weekly trip to Walgreens  I noticed that they now carry the Shea Moisture line (straight, curly, and I think the other one was repair/restore) so I broke down and bought the curl enhancing souffle.  I really like it.  So after washing/conditioning/deman-ing  my hair, I first sealed my ends with olive oil and put this product on.  It absorbed quickly and my curls were more defined without being 'crunchy' or 'stiff'.  I liked it so much that I went back today and bought the curl enhancing gel.  I'm interested to see what is does on 'Day Two" hair (as I just lightly dampen my hair and that's it).


----------



## LADC_chick

I'm a big time Shea Moisture lady! I have their curl enhancing smoothie, and I'm going to buy the raw shea butter moisture retention shampoo once this shampoo I have (One 'n Only argan oil shampoo i think it's called) runs out.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Kansashalo said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> So while on my weekly trip to Walgreens  I noticed that they now carry the Shea Moisture line (straight, curly, and I think the other one was repair/restore) so I broke down and bought the curl enhancing souffle. I really like it. So after washing/conditioning/deman-ing  my hair, I first sealed my ends with olive oil and put this product on. It absorbed quickly and my curls were more defined without being 'crunchy' or 'stiff'. I liked it so much that I went back today and bought the curl enhancing gel. I'm interested to see what is does on 'Day Two" hair (as I just lightly dampen my hair and that's it).


 

I just bought this stuff and it was the MESSIEST stuff i've ever stuck my hands in. Although I did like the results.. my hair was hard though. but i didn't put an oil under it i used the shea moisture curly milk stuff. My 2nd day hair is a mess .. i need to try again. I just dont feel like washing my hair in the morning and it seems to work best on wet hair..

i didn't see the curl enhancing gel. i need to look for it. 

I am under the impression that the curl smoothie and the curly milk is the same thing (just in different size containers). It smells the same.. and feels the same


----------



## Kansashalo

.pursefiend. said:


> I just bought this stuff and it was the MESSIEST stuff i've ever stuck my hands in. Although I did like the results.. my hair was hard though. but i didn't put an oil under it i used the shea moisture curly milk stuff. My 2nd day hair is a mess .. i need to try again. I just dont feel like washing my hair in the morning and it seems to work best on wet hair..
> 
> i didn't see the curl enhancing gel. i need to look for it.
> 
> I am under the impression that the curl smoothie and the curly milk is the same thing (just in different size containers). It smells the same.. and feels the same


 
OMG your hair looks so cute!!! 

I will say that I saw the curl milk but I passed on it.  I've tried other leave-in milk products before and have never liked the results.  So I used the gel on Day Two hair and the curls are back.  I actually like the gel - reminds me of aloe vera gel.

I think next time, I'm just going to wear the curling gel alone and see what happens.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Kansashalo said:


> OMG your hair looks so cute!!!
> 
> I will say that I saw the curl milk but I passed on it. I've tried other leave-in milk products before and have never liked the results. So I used the gel on Day Two hair and the curls are back. I actually like the gel - reminds me of aloe vera gel.
> 
> I think next time, I'm just going to wear the curling gel alone and see what happens.


 

Thank you!! 

are you spraying it then reapplying gel?


----------



## gre8dane

LADC_chick said:


> Pictures!


 
Very cute.  How are you liking your hair now with the relaxed ends cut off?



.pursefiend. said:


> I just bought this stuff and it was the MESSIEST stuff i've ever stuck my hands in. Although I did like the results.. my hair was hard though. but i didn't put an oil under it i used the shea moisture curly milk stuff. My 2nd day hair is a mess .. i need to try again. I just dont feel like washing my hair in the morning and it seems to work best on wet hair..
> 
> i didn't see the curl enhancing gel. i need to look for it.
> 
> I am under the impression that the curl smoothie and the curly milk is the same thing (just in different size containers). It smells the same.. and feels the same


 
Gorgeous!  I like your hair color!


----------



## LADC_chick

gre8dane said:
			
		

> Very cute.  How are you liking your hair now with the relaxed ends cut off?



I'm liking it. It's a whole new process because for nearly a year, I worked with hair that had relaxed ends. Now I'm realizing, for example, that I need to have my hair pinned up or bunned up for my Zumba class  otherwise I get massive shrinkage from the heat and sweating. I also realized that I have a 2" x 2" section of hair on the front left side of my head that refuses to do _anything_. It's tighter and kinkier, and it refuses to hold a braid (when I do a braid and curl) so I know I have to do things like use a bobby pin for styling. Bobby pins are so necessary. I get annoyed if I don't have any on hand. 

Overall, I'm really liking it. It helps that it's so much healthier than it's been in recent years. Also, I've had a number of people compliment whatever style I'm wearing. (Two weeks ago, there were two days in a row where two different women asked me how I did my hair.) So, it's a definite boost to my confidence there.


----------



## .pursefiend.

gre8dane said:


> Very cute. How are you liking your hair now with the relaxed ends cut off?
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I like your hair color!


 

thank you!!
i'm ready to dye it back black now


----------



## DC-Cutie

Look at Lil Baby Sister all cute with her curls and I love the color!!


----------



## Jahpson

.pursefiend. said:


> I just bought this stuff and it was the MESSIEST stuff i've ever stuck my hands in. Although I did like the results.. my hair was hard though. but i didn't put an oil under it i used the shea moisture curly milk stuff. My 2nd day hair is a mess .. i need to try again. I just dont feel like washing my hair in the morning and it seems to work best on wet hair..
> 
> i didn't see the curl enhancing gel. i need to look for it.
> 
> I am under the impression that the curl smoothie and the curly milk is the same thing (just in different size containers). It smells the same.. and feels the same



You hair is getting so long! (since I last seen it)


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Look at Lil Baby Sister all cute with her curls and I love the color!!


 


Jahpson said:


> You hair is getting so long! (since I last seen it)


 

thank you boos!


----------



## Kansashalo

So I'm TOTALLY loving the Shea Moisture Curl Soufflé(the clear gel)!  So much that I now have a full jar of the Curl Smoothie that I probably wont use it all.  I noticed that the Curl Soufflé is made with flax seed oil.  

DC Cuties isn't your hair crack (homemade flax gel) that everyone wants to try (including yours truly) made with flax seed too?


----------



## .pursefiend.

Kansashalo said:


> So I'm TOTALLY loving the Shea Moisture Curl Soufflé(the clear gel)! So much that I now have a full jar of the Curl Smoothie that I probably wont use it all. I noticed that the Curl Soufflé is made with flax seed oil.
> 
> *DC Cuties isn't your hair crack (homemade flax gel) that everyone wants to try (including yours truly)* made with flax seed too?


 

still waiting on mine


----------



## .pursefiend.

mini update: dyed hair black. ok bye lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> still waiting on mine



you know what?  Kimmy ain't got nothing to do with it.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Ouidad products made my hair feel great, but they smell liike arse... that is all.


----------



## GOALdigger

Has anyone had any look with dying their hair with dark n lovely color confidence??


----------



## .pursefiend.

Today's flat twist/2 strand twist out... My best to date


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Your hair looks great & so shiny! I love it!


----------



## Kansashalo

I wish I had the patience to do twist.


----------



## .pursefiend.

talldrnkofwater said:


> Your hair looks great & so shiny! I love it!


 
thank you! coconut oil is my friend now



Kansashalo said:


> I wish I had the patience to do twist.


 
takes me about 2 hours.. I do it while watching tv



ETA: I'm on day 3 of my twist out and it still looks good. think i've found my style until i go back in braids


----------



## talldrnkofwater

.pursefiend. said:


> thank you! coconut oil is my friend now
> 
> My hair hates coconut oil.  It leaves it dry as hell!


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> .pursefiend. said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! coconut oil is my friend now
> 
> My hair hates coconut oil.  It leaves it dry as hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same here!  feels like straw.  But, works wonders for my skin.
Click to expand...


----------



## gre8dane

.pursefiend. said:


> Today's flat twist/2 strand twist out... My best to date


 
Gorgeous!  Wish I could get results like this!


----------



## glamorioustasha

.pursefiend. said:


> Today's flat twist/2 strand twist out... My best to date



Lovely curls


----------



## oxyoxy136

Have you ladies tried pure olive oil instead of coconut oil? I use it as a sealant and also as a protectant since I swim twice a week. My hair is naturally very dry, but it takes well to olive oil. Very soft and shiny.


----------



## LADC_chick

oxyoxy136 said:


> Have you ladies tried pure olive oil instead of coconut oil? I use it as a sealant and also as a protectant since I swim twice a week. My hair is naturally very dry, but it takes well to olive oil. Very soft and shiny.



I've gone back to olive oil. I used it last summer while I was transitioning, and decided by early fall that I didn't like it. I realize now that it was too heavy for the ends of my hair that were still relaxed, and that was why I didn't like it. Now that I don't have the relaxed ends, I find that I like what it does for my hair. (I even use a fingertip-sized amount for my face now, and I haven't suffered from any break outs. But I think that's more to do with my whole face washing process beforehand than anything else, but I digress...)

I also just realized another transitioning style that I had pretty much committed to is no longer needed. Yay! Because of the straight relaxed ends, I lived by braid and curls (curling the braided hair around flexi rods). Even though I cut the relaxed ends mid-February, I was still doing that process. Last week, I decided to simply do a braidout, and this weekend I did a twistout, both without flexi rods. I really like the results. Plus, I don't have the added annoyance of sleeping on flexi rods, so win!


----------



## gre8dane

.pursefiend. said:


> thank you! *coconut oil* is my friend now


 


LADC_chick said:


> I've gone back to *olive oil*. I used it last summer while I was transitioning, and decided by early fall that I didn't like it. I realize now that it was too heavy for the ends of my hair that were still relaxed, and that was why I didn't like it. Now that I don't have the relaxed ends, I find that I like what it does for my hair. (I even use a fingertip-sized amount for my face now, and I haven't suffered from any break outs. But I think that's more to do with my whole face washing process beforehand than anything else, but I digress...)


 
I've been exploring this site.  I LOVE that the blogger cites scientific studies.  Here is a post about coconut oil being a cortex penetrating oil & olive oil as well (mentioned in the comments):

http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2009/04/coconut-oil-knowledge-from-our.html


----------



## Kansashalo

I love coconut oil although I use it on my scalp when it's dry.  When I flatiron my hair straight, I use it on my hair/ends then.  It seems to moisturize my hair better then.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

question:

I just had my first ever partial weave put in ( alternating from track to my own hair to track again)one week ago, I removed it today and almost started crying when i saw how much of my own hair broke off. there were literally small bundles of hair falling out. I really wanted to get  a weave again for when Im going on vacation next month, but I think my hair, which is now about bra strap length, would break off even more. Was this just a bad job from the hair stylist or is this normal?


----------



## Kansashalo

CommeUneEtoile said:


> question:
> 
> I just had my first ever partial weave put in ( alternating from track to my own hair to track again)one week ago, I removed it today and almost started crying when i saw how much of my own hair broke off. there were literally small bundles of hair falling out. I really wanted to get  a weave again for when Im going on vacation next month, but I think my hair, which is now about bra strap length, would break off even more. Was this just a bad job from the hair stylist or is this normal?



awwww   sorry to hear this. Were the tracks glued in?


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

:shame: thank you!

they were sewn in, I had about 5 or 6 tracks. My hair is between 3b and 3c. It takes ages for it to grow,but I really want to wear it straight. When I straighten it, it starts to frizz in a matter of minutes, thats why I wanted a weave so I wouldn't have to worry about how my hair looks...


Kansashalo said:


> awwww   sorry to hear this. Were the tracks glued in?


----------



## aprilmarch

CommeUneEtoile said:


> question:
> 
> I just had my first ever partial weave put in ( alternating from track to my own hair to track again)one week ago, I removed it today and almost started crying when i saw how much of my own hair broke off. there were literally small bundles of hair falling out. I really wanted to get  a weave again for when Im going on vacation next month, but I think my hair, which is now about bra strap length, would break off even more. Was this just a bad job from the hair stylist or is this normal?


So sorry that happened to you! I've noticed on a few hair blogs and forums that some ladies have experienced this. From what I gathered it is due to the fact that the weave is put in too tight. So it is the hair stylist's fault because when a weave is done right, that should not happen at all!!


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ That's what it sounds like to me.

So I blowdry/flatironed my hair this morning (it's been about 2 months) and while it looks fabu, I've decided that the Chi is just too drying so I'm going to purchase a steamer flatiron at BBB today.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

CommeUneEtoile said:
			
		

> question:
> 
> I just had my first ever partial weave put in ( alternating from track to my own hair to track again)one week ago, I removed it today and almost started crying when i saw how much of my own hair broke off. there were literally small bundles of hair falling out. I really wanted to get  a weave again for when Im going on vacation next month, but I think my hair, which is now about bra strap length, would break off even more. Was this just a bad job from the hair stylist or is this normal?



I wouldnt call it a bad job just yet without asking other questions first. Do you see shorter pieces of hair or short patches in your head? The hairs that came out are they long or short broken? There is a difference between broken and hair that has shed. Your hair sheds a certain amount of strands of hair daily whether it is braided, weaved, ponytail, etc or not, so that can be what is going on. Also, sometimes when cutting the thread out if the person cutting it out don't know what they are doing are cannot see the thread they could be cutting the hair and the thread. There can be a number of reasons or it could possibly be a bad job and the thread was sewn to tight on the hair and snapped your hair in the process.


----------



## LADC_chick

So, I've gotta rave about aloe vera juice. I bought a bottle at Whole Foods four weeks ago, and I've added it to my regimen. I love what it does for my hair! My little curls actually curl.

My (semi) new thing is to:

1. shampoo with Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Moisture Retention Shampoo
2. finger detangle in sections
3. apply Giovanni Direct Leave-In
4. spray each section with aloe vera juice (this is the new addition)
5. put a bit of olive oil on each section (this is the new addition)
6. twist my hair using the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie (and putting a bit of jojoba oil on the ends of each twist)

And on non-wash days (so basically throughout the week, since I can only go a week without washing my hair), the only change is that I spray a bit of water/aloe vera juice mix on small sections of my hair to make it pliable for finger detangling. Then I repeat steps five and six.

Finger detangling sounds like it's time consuming, but honestly, the time that I take to detangle and retwist goes by pretty fast since I discovered (conveniently four weeks ago) that Centric runs repeats of Girlfriends at 9 and 9:30 on weeknights.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ Looking good!  I have to applaud you for finger detangling...  I just can't.

Recently I picked up the Ouidad Double Detangler - let me tell you, I detangled my whole head in less than 5 minutes, combing from root to tip, without snagging or pulling my hair.  It was a breeze.  

I've been wearing twist-outs for the past month or so.  I just co-washed with Yes to Carrots conditioner, applied mix of Giovanni Direct & Silicone Mix, sealed with whipped shea butter mix.  Here is the result:


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ Looking good! I have to applaud you for finger detangling... I just can't.
> 
> Recently I picked up the Ouidad Double Detangler - let me tell you, I detangled my whole head in less than 5 minutes, combing from root to tip, without snagging or pulling my hair. It was a breeze.
> 
> I've been wearing twist-outs for the past month or so. I just co-washed with Yes to Carrots conditioner, applied mix of Giovanni Direct & Silicone Mix, sealed with whipped shea butter mix. Here is the result:


 
well aren't you just the cutest!!

ive been thinking about that Double detangler.. I heard it was heavy.


I tried finger detangling the other day and i was so pissed by the time i got out the shower i didn't even do my hair. up in a bun it went.. i couldn't do it. I need this comb!


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> well aren't you just the cutest!!
> 
> ive been thinking about that Double detangler.. I heard it was heavy.
> 
> 
> I tried finger detangling the other day and i was so pissed by the time i got out the shower i didn't even do my hair. up in a bun it went.. i couldn't do it. I need this comb!



Thank you, Boo 

Yes, it's heavy.  When I first picked it up, I said "What the heck is in this box, a brick or a comb?"   But, because it detangles so quickly, I don't even have time to think about the weight..


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank you, Boo
> 
> Yes, it's heavy. When I first picked it up, I said "What the heck is in this box, a brick or a comb?"  But, because it detangles so quickly, I don't even have time to think about the weight..


 

where'd you get yours from?


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> where'd you get yours from?



Ulta during their recent sale. I've also seen them at the beauty store right outside Nordstrom at Tyson's (I can't remember the name)


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Ulta during their recent sale. I've also seen them at the beauty store right outside Nordstrom at Tyson's (I can't remember the name)


 
i see a lunchtime mall run in my near future


----------



## LADC_chick

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ Looking good!  I have to applaud you for finger detangling...  I just can't.
> 
> Recently I picked up the Ouidad Double Detangler - let me tell you, I detangled my whole head in less than 5 minutes, combing from root to tip, without snagging or pulling my hair.  It was a breeze.
> 
> I've been wearing twist-outs for the past month or so.  I just co-washed with Yes to Carrots conditioner, applied mix of Giovanni Direct & Silicone Mix, sealed with whipped shea butter mix.  Here is the result:


Cute!  Since the aloe vera juice discovery, twist outs are all I've been doing. The flexi rods are just in my hair bin, and I'm not even sure when I would go back to using them.


.pursefiend. said:


> well aren't you just the cutest!!
> 
> ive been thinking about that Double detangler.. I heard it was heavy.
> 
> 
> I tried finger detangling the other day and i was so pissed by the time i got out the shower i didn't even do my hair. up in a bun it went.. i couldn't do it. I need this comb!


No, I know. I don't finger detangle in the shower, though. I don't have the patience for it, and the water would be cold by the time I finished if I tried it in the shower. I focus on the detangling when I'm ready to style my hair (hence why I'm glad Girlfriends reruns are on so I can detangle and style while watching TV), but I will kind of separate my hair before then with the leave-in on my wash day.


----------



## Kansashalo

Cute styles everyone!


----------



## gre8dane

Love your twist-outs!  One of these days I'm going to master them on myself!

I finger detangle no problem, but I wet my hair every 2-3 days so it is a quick process.  The Ouidad Double Detangler elongates my curls or so it feels like it.  I'll have to take pix of how different my hair looks depending on how I detangle.



Kansashalo said:


> So earlier in this thread, everyone raved about the Denman brush but my experience with it was not good so I was like:
> 
> But thanks to the WONDERFUL advice in here, I have finally conquered the Denman brush!!  After using it in the shower and *then stretching out my hair afterwards while in the shower*, my curls are like "Boom!!" Now I'm like:
> 
> I'm officially a convert now.


 
How do you stretch after you use the Denman?  Since I finger detangle, I use my Denman every 2 weeks or so.  When I use it, I love the coils I get, but I don't want to 'unclump' what I achieve with the Denman although the shrinkage is hellacious!


----------



## Kansashalo

gre8dane said:


> How do you stretch after you use the Denman?  Since I finger detangle, I use my Denman every 2 weeks or so.  When I use it, I love the coils I get, but I don't want to 'unclump' what I achieve with the Denman although the shrinkage is hellacious!



What I do is lightly run my hands through my hair while in the shower, letting the water run through.  I'm not combing it with my fingers, but just running my hair between my hands.  Then, when I'm done showering I pull my hair back as if I'm going to put it into a ponytail, running my hands through to the ends as this stretches our my hair.(hope that makes sense).

Once I do that, I apply product my leave in conditioner and seal my ends.


----------



## Myblackbag

Found a pic I took a month after my bc......


----------



## Janiece

I really want to go natural y'all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Janiece said:


> I really want to go natural y'all.



Well come on and join us!!


----------



## Myblackbag

Janiece said:


> I really want to go natural y'all.



Don't be afraid.... Do it!


----------



## JaimesParke

Hi ladies! I swear I feel like such a loser b/c I spent two nights reading through this entire forum lol but I was so excited about there being a natural hair thread 

I've been natural all my life but didn't really start to work w/ and learn my hair (I'm still learning honestly) until I went off to college and started doing it myself.  Before that I'd just get it flat ironed all the time. I still go back and forth btw straight and curly b/c I get so annoyed with dealing with it at times.  I'm ready to get back into a routine again, though because my ends are disastrous! I've always had dry hair/ends so I've got to take more time to care of my hair.  

But do any of you ladies have suggestions on a deep conditioner? I looooove Shea Moisture's Coconut Hibiscus Curling Smoothie and bought the Deep Treatment Mask but I hated the way it smelled and it didn't feel like it did anything for my hair.  So I'd love to hear about some great moisturizing DCs.

Oh! And since I know pics are encouraged here lol...





I do a lot of braid outs, twist outs, all kinds of random stuff since I've yet to manage more than a few good WNGs thanks to a stubborn section of hair,  but the upper left pic is a good depiction of my hair in it's natural state. Lots of different textures all up through this head! Bottom left is after I got finger styling done at a salon. The lower right is me w/ straight hair a couple years back. It's maybe a few inches longer now- I've been BSL for the past few years now.  I feel like I just hi-jacked this thread with this long-arsed post smh


----------



## .pursefiend.

Hey *JaimesParke* ..WELCOME





As far as DC, I use that Shea moisture as well.. but i like that yes to carrots mask too


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> Hey *JaimesParke* ..WELCOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as DC, I use that Shea moisture as well.. but i like that yes to carrots mask too



another for Yes to Carrots!  that's some good stuff!  I picked up 4 recently for $18 through an online deal!

*JaimesParke* - while DC'ing is great, in between just be sure to moisturize (with a water based moisturizer) and seal your ends (with an oil).  Some people do it every day or every other day.


----------



## JaimesParke

.pursefiend. said:


> Hey *JaimesParke* ..WELCOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as DC, I use that Shea moisture as well.. but i like that yes to carrots mask too





DC-Cutie said:


> another for Yes to Carrots!  that's some good stuff!  I picked up 4 recently for $18 through an online deal!
> 
> *JaimesParke* - while DC'ing is great, in between just be sure to moisturize (with a water based moisturizer) and seal your ends (with an oil).  Some people do it every day or every other day.




Thank you!!! I always use a moisturizer- either Cantu Shea Butter (which I'm going to stop using as soon as I finish off the rest I have since they've watered down the formula so much) and then the Shea Moisture hair smoothie.  My problem is that I'm just so lazy that I forget about concentrating on my ends. And sealing has been something I've neglected. I just got JBCO so I'll be using that for my hairline and ends for now to see how that works.  I'll go out and get Yes to Carrots this weekend and see how my hair likes it.


----------



## Kansashalo

The conditioner I use for my conditioner wash is technically a deep conditioner hair masque.  Its by Derm Organic.


----------



## JaimesParke

I went to get some products today since I'll be washing soon (my hair is currently straightened). I'm so excited to try everything.  I didn't pick up Yes to Carrots yet- I've used it once before but just as a rinse out so I look forward to seeing how it'll work as a DC.
I went to Ulta and got the Ojon Restorative Hair Treatment. I've wanted to get this for YEARS but the price and the comments on the smell always turned me off. Now they have a "lighter scent" version so I picked up the 1 oz tub.  I also got Organix Shea Butter conditioner.  I went to Lush and got the H'Suan Wen Hua hair mask, Snake Oil scalp treatment, and a sample of R&B. I spent way too much but we'll see how they work out.

*Kansashalo* I will look into that conditioner- thanks!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Yesterday, I told DC that I've decided to cut my waist length locs.  I've given it a lot of thought and I think its time for a change.  I've had my hair locd for 10 yrs and its grown to lengths that I never dreamed possible.  

My cousin is a beautician and I told her I want her to cut off my hair, she said no.  Then she suggested that I should cut it to shoulder length, or color it.  She finally came around, but she wants to do some stuff to my hair before we "big chop" my locs.  She wants to ombre my hair, I told her ok and I asked her if she dyed it blonde, would I look like Diddys mother- thats something that I dont want.  I've decided to cut it in July- August, ultimately, I want to have big black girl hair.


----------



## Ladybug09

TDOW, I totally understand  and that is SUCH a big decision to make. My hair is not natural, but it's so long right now and I just feel like I can't do much with it...I need a change to. The shortest I've been is ear length...I may add some layers and color.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank you, Boo
> 
> Yes, it's heavy.  When I first picked it up, I said "What the heck is in this box, a brick or a comb?"   But, because it detangles so quickly, I don't even have time to think about the weight..



what is this double detangler you speak of?? I pull out a lot of hair, and get so frustrated. where do you get it and how much does it cost?


----------



## Ladybug09

Myblackbag said:


> Found a pic I took a month after my bc......



Wow, love your hair, and your brows are awesome!


----------



## Ladybug09

DivaCrat09 said:


> *Haha, yeah I saw the price they were selling for on some other sites and I went to eBay. I got mine from this seller (logintrading) recently for $31.99.I got the flatiron, a heat proof carrying case, a mirror, clips and combs! I was not expecting that. Since last week, s/he went up $1. It was a good deal. I haven't heated it up yet. I flat iron my hair 2x a month.  I have heard good things about Maxiglide in forums and on YT. It did look kinda big. I love the results of a flat iron with steam. *



super true. It's appears so glossy and it seems like the steam seals in the moistrue, etc.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> I had to run out to my favorite Beauty Supply store and my goodness, they're added a WHOLE LOT of products geared toward naturals.   Their stock was already good, probably the best I've seen in the DC Metro area, but it's even better.
> 
> I scoped out:
> Qhmet
> Deva (15% off)
> Hair Rules (15% off)
> Jessicurl
> My Honey Child
> Curl Junkie
> Naturalista
> Kinky Curly
> Miss Jessie's
> Shea Moisture
> Jamaican Black Castor Oil
> Mixed Chicks
> Wen
> 
> and a host of others that skip my mind. The prices were about $1-$2 more (but you'd pay that when you factor in shipping)



I've heard Wen products are good, but expensive. what are your thoughts?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> what is this double detangler you speak of?? I pull out a lot of hair, and get so frustrated. where do you get it and how much does it cost?



I got it from Ulta, it's by Ouidad.  I think it cost me $42, I can't remember.


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:


> You're too funny, Kansashalo!
> 
> Also, I can't remember if it's you or gre8dane who likes the YouTuber MahoganyCurls, but she was featured on The Good Hair Blog recently.



oh, my, GOODNESS, HER HAIR IS Gorgeous and Super healthy! I must follow her. Just Wow!


----------



## DivaCrat09

Ladybug09 said:


> super true. It's appears so glossy and it seems like the steam seals in the moistrue, etc.



*I like the flat iron but it can get heavy and after using it for a while you have to watch out for snagging. I just lower the inner combs on the plates and it's much better. *


----------



## Kansashalo

talldrnkofwater said:


> Yesterday, I told DC that I've decided to cut my waist length locs. I've given it a lot of thought and I think its time for a change. I've had my hair locd for 10 yrs and its grown to lengths that I never dreamed possible.
> 
> My cousin is a beautician and I told her I want her to cut off my hair, she said no. Then she suggested that I should cut it to shoulder length, or color it. She finally came around, but she wants to do some stuff to my hair before we "big chop" my locs. She wants to ombre my hair, *I told her ok and I asked her if she dyed it blonde, would I look like Diddys mother- thats something that I dont want.* I've decided to cut it in July- August, ultimately, I want to have big black girl hair.


 
 @ bolded. LOL

I think you should cut it.  I know we as women have a 'fasination' with long hair but if you're ready for something new, you're just ready.  And if you don't like it, you can always grow it back out.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Kansashalo said:


> @ bolded. LOL
> 
> I think you should cut it. I know we as women have a 'fasination' with long hair but if you're ready for something new, you're just ready. And if you don't like it, you can always grow it back out.


 
lol- yeah, looking like Janice Combs is not on my to do list.  
Now that I have long hair, I love it.  But I also know that it can get back to this length in time.


----------



## Ladybug09

gre8dane said:


> This is too much - she said it took 2.5 hours just to blow dry & straighten.  I just would never do it.  At the end of the video and her next video, I don't think it looked all that great considering the work put in to accomplish the straight hair.  My arms are tired looking at it.



I have a relaxer and if I do this, it takes like 2.5-3 hrs. If I use the flat iron steamer, then I do in in a little shorter time. If I roller set, I'm looking at at least 6 hrs (wash, detangle, roller set, and at least 2 hrs under dryer).

I did about 8mos growing out, and it was just a disaster, and that's why I'm so scared trying to crow it out....not cause I'm addicted to the relaxer (which I only get like 3-4 times a year), but because I just can't manage it natural. It's toooo thick. Maybe if I can get a routine started I might try and do a slow cut off again. Dios Mio. I would love to have my hair curly as I like my curl patter and I have thick healthy hair. Le sigh.


----------



## .pursefiend.

currently i'm in braids. but they are growing out fast. looks like i've had them longer than a month


----------



## Ladybug09

DivaCrat09 said:


> *I like the flat iron but it can get heavy and after using it for a while you have to watch out for snagging. I just lower the inner combs on the plates and it's much better. *



mine doesn't have any inner combs....but I do use a regular comb while doing it.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ok ladies, I'm getting inspired. Have been looking at this Mahogany Girl's video. I may try the grow out process again.

Should I try the curly Girl Method? anyone have an e-book? I'm also looking on Amazon. Pro/Cons about this method. I last had a relaxer Easter/April.

Also detail to me a process I should start with...STep by Step. I am used to washing my hair at least once a week. so I hope this doesn't make it more difficult to do.

And explain to me the no silicone and I think I understand the the no shampoo as the sodium Laurel Sulfate drys the hair.

Thanks in advance for all your help.

And DC I live close enough to the Freestyle beauty you speak of.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I have become good at twistouts! I just bought some Dr. Miracles product and did my twistout with that and I  it. Bought it at Sallys while picking up a blow dryer WITH a comb. I had a heck of a time finding a dryer with a comb seems like most places don't sell them this way anymore 

I've learned alot from YT videos, yeaaah Boy! :giggles:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> I just bought this stuff and it was the MESSIEST stuff i've ever stuck my hands in. Although I did like the results.. my hair was hard though. but i didn't put an oil under it i used the shea moisture curly milk stuff. My 2nd day hair is a mess .. i need to try again. I just dont feel like washing my hair in the morning and it seems to work best on wet hair..
> 
> i didn't see the curl enhancing gel. i need to look for it.
> 
> I am under the impression that the curl smoothie and the curly milk is the same thing (just in different size containers). It smells the same.. and feels the same


 

Love it! I didn't like the shea moisture product that I tried. I had the butter I think


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Ouidad products made my hair feel great, but they smell liike arse... that is all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Ok ladies, I'm getting inspired. Have been looking at this Mahogany Girl's video. I may try the grow out process again.
> 
> Should I try the curly Girl Method? anyone have an e-book? I'm also looking on Amazon. Pro/Cons about this method. I last had a relaxer Easter/April.
> 
> Also detail to me a process I should start with...STep by Step. I am used to washing my hair at least once a week. so I hope this doesn't make it more difficult to do.
> 
> And explain to me the no silicone and I think I understand the the no shampoo as the sodium Laurel Sulfate drys the hair.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help.
> 
> And DC I live close enough to the Freestyle beauty you speak of.



I love the curly girl method.  But, it's best for those that are 100% natural, because otherwise you'll just be cowashing and have to put your hair up in a protective style, since your relaxed hair won't curl.

The process is pretty simple, wash with no poo shampoo and then condition with the DevaCurl One Condition (LOVE LOVE LOVE this stuff).  I do a modified version:  After I rinse a bit of the conditioner out, I apply a little oil throughout my hair, then I wrap my hair using an old tee shirt to let the curls form, undisturbed (It's called plopping or plunking).  Then remove and finger fluff.  That's it!

You're not supposed to detangle with a comb, but dammit, I do it anyways 

If you want to try the products before investing in the full-size, they carry a travel kit at Ulta.  But out of that kit, I use everything but the AnGel.

Now, Are your curls loose or tight?  I ask because I have yet to meet a person with 4c type hair that likes the Curly Girl Method.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> I love the curly girl method.  But, it's best for those that are 100% natural, because otherwise you'll just be cowashing and have to put your hair up in a protective style, since your relaxed hair won't curl.
> 
> The process is pretty simple, wash with no poo shampoo and then condition with the DevaCurl One Condition (LOVE LOVE LOVE this stuff).  I do a modified version:  After I rinse a bit of the conditioner out, I apply a little oil throughout my hair, then I wrap my hair using an old tee shirt to let the curls form, undisturbed (It's called plopping or plunking).  Then remove and finger fluff.  That's it!
> 
> You're not supposed to detangle with a comb, but dammit, I do it anyways
> 
> If you want to try the products before investing in the full-size, they carry a travel kit at Ulta.  But out of that kit, I use everything but the AnGel.
> 
> Now, Are your curls loose or tight?  I ask because I have yet to meet a person with 4c type hair that likes the Curly Girl Method.



Thanks DC.....

I have kinky hair I assume. They appear to wave at the roots. I don't think it's 4c.


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I have become good at twistouts! I just bought some Dr. Miracles product and did my twistout with that and I  it. Bought it at Sallys while picking up a blow dryer WITH a comb. I had a heck of a time finding a dryer with a comb seems like most places don't sell them this way anymore
> 
> I've learned alot from YT videos, yeaaah Boy! :giggles:



it's all about the roundbrush or paddle brush.  I haven't used a comb attachment in years!


----------



## Myblackbag

Ladybug09 said:


> Wow, love your hair, and your brows are awesome!



Thanks *Ladybug*!


----------



## DivaCrat09

Ladybug09 said:


> mine doesn't have any inner combs....but I do use a regular comb while doing it.



*Oh ok cool. Using the comb and chase method helps a lot (to keep the hair smooth)!*


----------



## LADC_chick

I think the Curly Girl Method is dependent on what you want for you hair, rather than specifically being about hair type. I say this because one of the YTers that I follow--whoissugar--has a whole mixture of hair types that fall on the 4 scale if using Andre's hair typing system, yet she does the Curly Girl Method.



That said, I tried flat ironing my hair last week. Massive fail. EPIC! fail! The little bit of humidity that we had on Monday and Tuesday just wouldn't allow my hair to stay flat, and I washed my hair day one into my vacay in LA. Throughout my entire trip I just rocked my twistouts. It's gonna be a loooooong while before I attempt a flat iron look.


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:


> I think the Curly Girl Method is dependent on what you want for you hair, rather than specifically being about hair type. I say this because one of the YTers that I follow--whoissugar--has a whole mixture of hair types that fall on the 4 scale if using Andre's hair typing system, yet she does the Curly Girl Method.
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I tried flat ironing my hair last week. Massive fail. EPIC! fail! The little bit of humidity that we had on Monday and Tuesday just wouldn't allow my hair to stay flat, and I washed my hair day one into my vacay in LA. Throughout my entire trip I just rocked my twistouts. It's gonna be a loooooong while before I attempt a flat iron look.




Thanks for the vid. I will check it out.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> it's all about the roundbrush or paddle brush.  I haven't used a comb attachment in years!




I blow dry semi-straight before twisting my hair, it gives my twists more length. I can't maneuver a brush and blow dryer at the same time :shame: brush/comb gets caught all in my hair.


----------



## MolMol

I am a 3A/3B and I tried the Deva Curl method for the first time tonight and I'm not too happy with the results.  Then I read it can take up to 6 weeks for your hair to look good after using Deva products.  Has anyone else had that experience?


----------



## gre8dane

JaimesParke said:


> But do any of you ladies have suggestions on a deep conditioner? I looooove Shea Moisture's Coconut Hibiscus Curling Smoothie and bought the* Deep Treatment Mask* but I hated the way it smelled and it didn't feel like it did anything for my hair. So I'd love to hear about some great moisturizing DCs.
> 
> Oh! And since I know pics are encouraged here lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do a lot of braid outs, twist outs, all kinds of random stuff since I've yet to manage more than a few good WNGs thanks to a stubborn section of hair, but the upper left pic is a good depiction of my hair in it's natural state. Lots of different textures all up through this head! Bottom left is after I got finger styling done at a salon. The lower right is me w/ straight hair a couple years back. It's maybe a few inches longer now- I've been BSL for the past few years now. I feel like I just hi-jacked this thread with this long-arsed post smh


 
Pretty!  

The Deep Treatment Mask did nothing for my hair.  I was frustrated with "Deep Conditioners" that did not do anything to my hair at the cost of $10-20 per tub.  Now I just use a generous amount of oil with the conditioners I have.  This has worked for me so far.



Ladybug09 said:


> Ok ladies, I'm getting inspired. Have been looking at this Mahogany Girl's video. I may try the grow out process again.
> 
> Should I try the curly Girl Method? anyone have an e-book? I'm also looking on Amazon. Pro/Cons about this method. I last had a relaxer Easter/April.
> 
> Also detail to me a process I should start with...STep by Step. I am used to washing my hair at least once a week. so I hope this doesn't make it more difficult to do.
> 
> And explain to me the no silicone and I think I understand the the no shampoo as the sodium Laurel Sulfate drys the hair.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help.
> 
> And DC I live close enough to the Freestyle beauty you speak of.


 
The Curly Girl method is great for my hair.  I don't follow it strictly, I still shampoo (gasp!) once a week & use the Denman brush.

Have you made a decision - are you going to cut it all off, grow it out or stay straight?

I went to the Freestyle Beauty this weekend and loved to see all those products, the choices and knowing I don't have to only order those products online.



MolMol said:


> I am a 3A/3B and I tried the Deva Curl method for the first time tonight and I'm not too happy with the results. Then I read it can take up to 6 weeks for your hair to look good after using Deva products. Has anyone else had that experience?


 
I've heard the same, but that has not been my experience.  I found that whenever I try a new conditioner I need to figure out how much to use, especially in my crown area, before I am happy with my hair.  Supposedly, the longer you follow the CG method the less product you will need.  I prefer nice creamy conditioners, so I use the DevaCare One Condition (white label) instead of the DevaCurl OC and I prefer the scent of the DevaCare OC.


----------



## Kansashalo

Just got home from buying me a maxi glide!  I found one at Bed, Bath & Beyond AND I was able to use their 20% off coupon too.  It seems to be smaller than when they first came out on the scene.


----------



## Ladybug09

I would do a grow out. Longest I've gone is 8-9 months.





gre8dane said:


> Pretty!
> 
> The Deep Treatment Mask did nothing for my hair.  I was frustrated with "Deep Conditioners" that did not do anything to my hair at the cost of $10-20 per tub.  Now I just use a generous amount of oil with the conditioners I have.  This has worked for me so far.
> 
> 
> 
> The Curly Girl method is great for my hair.  I don't follow it strictly, I still shampoo (gasp!) once a week & use the Denman brush.
> 
> Have you made a decision - are you going to cut it all off, grow it out or stay straight?
> 
> I went to the Freestyle Beauty this weekend and loved to see all those products, the choices and knowing I don't have to only order those products online.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard the same, but that has not been my experience.  I found that whenever I try a new conditioner I need to figure out how much to use, especially in my crown area, before I am happy with my hair.  Supposedly, the longer you follow the CG method the less product you will need.  I prefer nice creamy conditioners, so I use the DevaCare One Condition (white label) instead of the DevaCurl OC and I prefer the scent of the DevaCare OC.


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug09 said:


> I would do a grow out. Longest I've gone is 8-9 months.


 
I grew mine out and never did a big chop.  My two textures weren't really a challenge to work with as I wore a flatiron style each week.  There was a point where my new growth had reached my shoulders so I just went ahead and chopped the relaxed ends off (about 4 inches) but I had just reached a point where I was tired of the shedding and my relaxed has had started to become too hard to manage wet.

You can do it Ladybug!


----------



## Myblackbag

After reading so much about Let's Jam Custard on YouTube, I finally found a jar. Here's the results....


----------



## Myblackbag

Sorry about the double pics. Don't know how to delete photos from posts on my iPad.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Your hair looks great!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^curls are popin!


----------



## DC-Cutie

RANT:

Do you ever do the PERFECT twist-out only to not be able to recreate it the next time???  Uggghhh, I hate that!


----------



## mac.empress

I have blond shoulder length dreadlocks.

I am content .


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> RANT:
> 
> Do you ever do the PERFECT twist-out only to not be able to recreate it the next time??? Uggghhh, I hate that!


 

yes! and it ends up in a puff (for me atleast)


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I did it! It was time.  A lot of people didn't believe that I'd do it.  
I will definitely loc my hair again in the future because I just love them, but um ready to play w/ loose natural hair.


----------



## LADC_chick

Congrats, talldrnk! How long had you had locs?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

LADC_chick said:


> Congrats, talldrnk! How long had you had locs?



Thanks- 10 yrs.  now I just have to find the right product w/o becoming too much of a product junkie.


----------



## Kansashalo

talldrnkofwater said:
			
		

> I did it! It was time.  A lot of people didn't believe that I'd do it.
> I will definitely loc my hair again in the future because I just love them, but um ready to play w/ loose natural hair.




Love both styles!


----------



## .pursefiend.

talldrnkofwater said:


> I did it! It was time. A lot of people didn't believe that I'd do it.
> I will definitely loc my hair again in the future because I just love them, but um ready to play w/ loose natural hair.


 

 check you out! it looks good!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Thanks ladies.  I think they're going to revoke my "black card" cause I chopped off all of my hair.  A lot of people were shocked that I did it and I couldnt understand why.  My gf explained to me that black women don't cut all of their hair off.


----------



## LADC_chick

*insert record scratch* lol 

A lot of black women cut their hair. The first woman I knew to cut her hair was my aunt in 1990 or 1991 or so. She cut her hair Toni Braxton low before Toni Braxton was on the scene.  Actually, I think my aunt's hair was even lower than that and she's kept it that way ever since.

She had hair that hung just past her shoulders, and she said that got tired of the relaxing and hot curling.


----------



## Kansashalo

Myblackbag said:


> After reading so much about Let's Jam Custard on YouTube, I finally found a jar. Here's the results....



Cute!  Is the custard the same as the 'pudding' version they had out for years?



talldrnkofwater said:


> Thanks ladies.  I think they're going to revoke my "black card" cause I chopped off all of my hair.  A lot of people were shocked that I did it and I couldnt understand why.  My gf explained to me that black women don't cut all of their hair off.



I agree - Most of the ladies I know with short hair wore it longer at some point but they just got tired of it.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Solange fires back @ the natural hair police 
http://naturalhairinthemedia.com/20...nowles-fires-back-at-the-natural-hair-police/

Lol @ I don't wear a satin cap


----------



## talldrnkofwater

NYT article & video on natural hair/ transitioning
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/01/opinion/black-women-and-natural-hair.html?_r=2&smid=fb-share


----------



## gunsandbanjos

I never knew there was a curly thread on here!

I've been following curly girl method for about 2 years now, hair is so much better than it was.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

gunsandbanjos said:


> I never knew there was a curly thread on here!
> 
> I've been following curly girl method for about 2 years now, hair is so much better than it was.



I need to seriously try the curly girl method.


----------



## Kansashalo

gunsandbanjos said:
			
		

> I never knew there was a curly thread on here!
> 
> I've been following curly girl method for about 2 years now, hair is so much better than it was.



Welcome!


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> I need to seriously try the curly girl method.



yes, ma'am you do.

You should stop by the DevaChan Salon to see if they can give you some tips if you're not feeling 100% about the method.


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> Thanks ladies.  I think they're going to revoke my "black card" cause I chopped off all of my hair.  A lot of people were shocked that I did it and I couldnt understand why.  My gf explained to me that black women don't cut all of their hair off.



to a certain extent, I understand what your GF is saying.  Black women + hair (specifically long hair) is a serious subject for some.  My cousin had curly hair to the middle of her back, straightened to her butt.  She cut it ALL off with clippers.  

Her mother didn't speak to her for about 6 months.  All over some damn hair :censor:


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I found this blog that has a list of all cg "approved" products 
http://curlgirljourney.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ladybug09

talldrnkofwater said:


> I did it! It was time.  A lot of people didn't believe that I'd do it.
> I will definitely loc my hair again in the future because I just love them, but um ready to play w/ loose natural hair.



Wow, you did the big chop! Have fun exploring your new hair! LOL


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm going strong...I'm doing the CG method and following a  lot of Mahagony Girls tips. I also got the book from the library....I may scan it (comes with the DVD)...If I'm able to get a good copy, I will let you all know and you can PM me if you want a copy.

So far loving it, and I'm not stressing myself out rolling my hair.It'd gotten/is so long, It's just a chore to do. I know that eventually I will have to do like you, when it gets to a certain length naturally, Chop the rest off.

I think I do best just keeping it wet/wavy..I have a mild relaxer, so I can still get the permed hair to kink up.. it's just looser curls...The last time I went 8months and for me, I think the mistake was trying to flat iron too much (cause roller setting was becoming difficult), and coming/trying to detangle it the same way as straight hair, and using shampoo. 

.





Kansashalo said:


> I grew mine out and never did a big chop.  My two textures weren't really a challenge to work with as I wore a flatiron style each week.  There was a point where my new growth had reached my shoulders so I just went ahead and chopped the relaxed ends off (about 4 inches) but I had just reached a point where I was tired of the shedding and my relaxed has had started to become too hard to manage wet.
> 
> You can do it Ladybug!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Ladybug09 said:


> Wow, you did the big chop! Have fun exploring your new hair! LOL



Yeah, it's defiantly been a learning process.  My hair hasn't been this length in a long time.


----------



## .pursefiend.

can someone tell me in like the simplest terms ever.. what does the Curly Girl Method entail? I'm trying to decide if I want to try it when i take my braids out in 2 weeks. And every search i come up with is so wordy


----------



## talldrnkofwater

.pursefiend. said:


> can someone tell me in like the simplest terms ever.. what does the Curly Girl Method entail? I'm trying to decide if I want to try it when i take my braids out in 2 weeks. And every search i come up with is so wordy



From my understanding, it's washing your hair w/ conditioner only or using a shampoo w/ no sulfates.  Also, not using any tools to comb/detangle your hair.  The products that you use cannot contain sulfates or cones.  and I see a lot of people on yt who follow the cg method who co wash their hair multiple times a week. 

I know DC is the queen I hope she will chime in.


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> can someone tell me in like the simplest terms ever.. what does the Curly Girl Method entail? I'm trying to decide if I want to try it when i take my braids out in 2 weeks. And every search i come up with is so wordy



Think of it as a glorified wash n go, using only sulfate free and -cone free products and finger detangling. 

It can take a while to get the hang of, especially the finger detangling (but I have to use a detangling comb every once in a while).


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Curlmart has an addtl 20% off site wide and free shipping $60 
I'm not sure when it expires- the f/s cide is on their site


----------



## .pursefiend.

thanks boos! i think i may try it once i take these braids out next week. I've had them in for a full 2 months. i'm so proud of myself lol


----------



## LADC_chick

So, I recently discovered the joy of flat twisting my hair. I can't cornrows for nothing in this world, but I was looking for a way to stretch my hair (since I get lovely shrinkage). Before I was just doing individual twists and then taking them out the next morning, but then last week I thought to try a technique I saw on Naptural85's channel earlier this year.

Here are the results.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I tried naptural's technique and it was too much work for me. But her results looked fabulous!!


----------



## LADC_chick

Yeah, hard work doesn't deter me (hence trying her technique and moving exclusively to finger detangling). It actually takes me less time to do her flat twisting technique on larger sections than the individual twists I was doing on smaller sections. Both yield very different results--the larger waves in the pic I posted yesterday versus the smaller coils I got in post #1948.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^^ I love flat twists 

however I am rocking a failed flat twist out this morning. My hair didn't dry completely. It is a mess and I usually have million bobby pins lying around ... I can't find one.


----------



## LADC_chick

Isn't that always the case? Bobby pins everywhere when you don't need them, but the moment you need a couple, you can't find not one.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

LADC- your hair looks great! 
I just started an Ayurvedic regimen & I'm loving the results.  My hair is soft & shiny.  Next week when I do my next treatment I have to be less heavy handed w/ the oils
http://moptopmaven.blogspot.com/2010/08/regimen-building-go-ayurvedic-part-1.html#uds-search-results


----------



## .pursefiend.

talldrnkofwater said:


> LADC- your hair looks great!
> I just started an Ayurvedic regimen & I'm loving the results. My hair is soft & shiny. Next week when I do my next treatment I have to be less heavy handed w/ the oils
> http://moptopmaven.blogspot.com/2010/08/regimen-building-go-ayurvedic-part-1.html#uds-search-results


 

is this chick still in hiding? 

my friend does this regimen.. she likes it.. she just said the alma makes her scalp itch badly


----------



## talldrnkofwater

.pursefiend. said:


> is this chick still in hiding?
> 
> my friend does this regimen.. she likes it.. she just said the alma makes her scalp itch badly



Lol, yeah she hasn't posted since last year
Yes, the amla powder is giving a little bit of the itchies- but it's tolerable.


----------



## LADC_chick

talldrnkofwater said:


> LADC- your hair looks great!
> I just started an Ayurvedic regimen & I'm loving the results.  My hair is soft & shiny.  Next week when I do my next treatment I have to be less heavy handed w/ the oils
> http://moptopmaven.blogspot.com/2010/08/regimen-building-go-ayurvedic-part-1.html#uds-search-results



Thanks, talldrnk!

Regarding Moptop Maven, it's such a shame that she's basically hiding from the Internet (though I read on some thread early winter that she had come back selling some products under another name, but then the person denied that she was Moptop or affiliated with ehr). Anyway, seeing one of her YT videos was the reason why I finally felt I could transition. I wasn't sure what I could do to blend the relaxed hair and the new growth, and I stumbled upon her video for a full flexi rod set. That was it. Once I had a method, I decided that I simply would not relax my hair anymore and did full flexi rod sets my entire transition.


----------



## Kansashalo

Why is she hiding?

On another note - I went to Walgreen to grab some condition and OMG!  The natural/curly hair section is HUGE.  I did have to LOL as I noticed they have labeled it the 'specialty hair' section, locating it right next to the 'ethnic hair' section.  But you can definitely tell that product makers have caught on to the natural hair trend because there were tons of different brands/lines that I had never seen before.

It was just a year or two ago when the only curly products you could find there were for jheri curls


----------



## LADC_chick

I only know bits and pieces. By the time I came upon her YT channel in March last year, she had stopped making videos and blogging. I guess she became ill in the early part of 2011 (or late 2010?), and there were people who'd purchased things that she was selling on her blog, but they say that they never received them. Then one of her family members posted about how she had been hospitalized and that was why she was MIA. Meanwhile, people were still waiting for either their products or a refund if they couldn't receive their products.

But I think that's where it's left off.


----------



## Ladybug09

Myblackbag said:


> After reading so much about Let's Jam Custard on YouTube, I finally found a jar. Here's the results....


 Beautiful hair!


----------



## Ladybug09

I can't do any kind of twist/braid/cornrow ON the scalp...I try but it's not as good as my loose ones.





LADC_chick said:


> So, I recently discovered the joy of flat twisting my hair. I can't cornrows for nothing in this world, but I was looking for a way to stretch my hair (since I get lovely shrinkage). Before I was just doing individual twists and then taking them out the next morning, but then last week I thought to try a technique I saw on Naptural85's channel earlier this year.
> 
> Here are the results.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ok ladies. I made a copy of the Curly Girl Handbook Extended Edition (the newest one). I have it in PDF format. If you would like a copy, please send me a Public Message as my Private msgs are full. All I ask is that you don't load it to a public or storage site, or sell it (I know this sounds crazy, but people do it).

Thanks in advance.

So far, I'm still goint strong with my growing out phase using the wash n go method and I'm loving it! I'm just doing the cowash, no shampoo/sulfate free or other wise, but I'm thinking of adding this.

Using the Tresame Botanicals and just bought some Giovanni Deep conditioner. 


I will try to take a pic of my hair at some point.


DC question: didn't you have your hair cut the 'Deva Curl' way one time? And if so, how did they go about doing that on kinky/AA textured hair VS looser curls and waves?


----------



## katgirl205

I did a big chop a year ago, I had about a half inch of hair. I have been doing wash and go ever since. My hair is about six inches now. I now usually wear a curly puff/bun. I am loving my hair. I wash it in the shower apply a little oil, rake through a ping pong ball size amount of gel, shake and go. Love it!


----------



## gre8dane

.pursefiend. said:


> can someone tell me in like the simplest terms ever.. what does the Curly Girl Method entail? I'm trying to decide if I want to try it when i take my braids out in 2 weeks. And every search i come up with is so wordy


 
I did the CG method with a friend earlier this year and it was ok.  Once our time was over I was glad to get back to shampoo.  I tried a conditioning cleanser (from Sally's, my friend bought it) & the Deva No Poo and it was not enough for me.  I had build up on my hair & scalp & my hair felt heavy.  My hair does not feel dry or brittle but very soft & moisturized when I use shampoo; it's about what you put on your hair after the shampoo.  At the beach last year, I shampoo'd my hair everyday after being in the water & sand & had no problems with my hair feeling dry.

Since stopping the CG method, I've been pulling products (gels & whatnot) from my cabinet to try again.  I have hang time now & I felt the conditioner & leave-in conditioner was not enough to make my wash n gos last a bit longer than two days.  So I've been mixing what I have (also want to finish the products I have) & playing with them on the weekends to see how I like my hair.  My curls are even surviving Bikram Yoga, so the gels are holding!



Ladybug09 said:


> Ok ladies. I made a copy of the Curly Girl Handbook Extended Edition (the newest one). I have it in PDF format. If you would like a copy, please send me a Public Message as my Private msgs are full. All I ask is that you don't load it to a public or storage site, or sell it (I know this sounds crazy, but people do it).
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> So far, I'm still goint strong with my growing out phase using the wash n go method and I'm loving it! I'm just doing the cowash, no shampoo/sulfate free or other wise, but I'm thinking of adding this.
> 
> Using the Tresame Botanicals and just bought some Giovanni Deep conditioner.
> 
> 
> I will try to take a pic of my hair at some point.
> 
> 
> DC question: didn't you have your hair cut the 'Deva Curl' way one time? And if so, how did they go about doing that on kinky/AA textured hair VS looser curls and waves?


 
GL with growing the hair out!  Definitely post a photo!  I like the CG book although I wish she had done a bit more with pictures & discussion on black hair.  Curls are curls but considering the mention she gets on the internet & YT, it would have been nice to see more discussion in the book.  I use some of her hair recipes.  The brown sugar scrub was a MUST when I was doing the CG method.

If you really like the Giovanni products, you can get liter & gallon sizes on massagewarehouse.com.  I can't stand those little bottles you get at Walmart/Target.


----------



## Myblackbag

Ladybug09 said:


> Beautiful hair!



Thanks!


----------



## Myblackbag

Ladybug09 said:


> Ok ladies. I made a copy of the Curly Girl Handbook Extended Edition (the newest one). I have it in PDF format. If you would like a copy, please send me a Public Message as my Private msgs are full. All I ask is that you don't load it to a public or storage site, or sell it (I know this sounds crazy, but people do it).



I would love a copy. Been wanting to read this.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:
			
		

> Ok ladies. I made a copy of the Curly Girl Handbook Extended Edition (the newest one). I have it in PDF format. If you would like a copy, please send me a Public Message as my Private msgs are full. All I ask is that you don't load it to a public or storage site, or sell it (I know this sounds crazy, but people do it).
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> So far, I'm still goint strong with my growing out phase using the wash n go method and I'm loving it! I'm just doing the cowash, no shampoo/sulfate free or other wise, but I'm thinking of adding this.
> 
> Using the Tresame Botanicals and just bought some Giovanni Deep conditioner.
> 
> I will try to take a pic of my hair at some point.
> 
> DC question: didn't you have your hair cut the 'Deva Curl' way one time? And if so, how did they go about doing that on kinky/AA textured hair VS looser curls and waves?



Yes, u get my hair cut the Deva way. And they just cut hair, no difference between the kinky vs looser curls.


----------



## Ladybug09

gre8dane said:


> I did the CG method with a friend earlier this year and it was ok.  Once our time was over I was glad to get back to shampoo.  I tried a conditioning cleanser (from Sally's, my friend bought it) & the Deva No Poo and it was not enough for me.  I had build up on my hair & scalp & my hair felt heavy.  My hair does not feel dry or brittle but very soft & moisturized when I use shampoo; it's about what you put on your hair after the shampoo.  At the beach last year, I shampoo'd my hair everyday after being in the water & sand & had no problems with my hair feeling dry.
> 
> Since stopping the CG method, I've been pulling products (gels & whatnot) from my cabinet to try again.  I have hang time now & I felt the conditioner & leave-in conditioner was not enough to make my wash n gos last a bit longer than two days.  So I've been mixing what I have (also want to finish the products I have) & playing with them on the weekends to see how I like my hair.  My curls are even surviving Bikram Yoga, so the gels are holding!
> 
> 
> 
> GL with growing the hair out!  Definitely post a photo!  I like the CG book although I wish she had done a bit more with pictures & discussion on black hair.  Curls are curls but considering the mention she gets on the internet & YT, it would have been nice to see more discussion in the book.  I use some of her hair recipes.  The brown sugar scrub was a MUST when I was doing the CG method.
> 
> If you really like the Giovanni products, you can get liter & gallon sizes on massagewarehouse.com.  I can't stand those little bottles you get at Walmart/Target.



Thanks for the tip.

Are you reading the most current edition? I heard that expanded on several topics.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, u get my hair cut the Deva way. And they just cut hair, no difference between the kinky vs looser curls.


but like How? Do they have to pull the curls, do they leave them in place and trim that way? I'm just trying to picture this? And how to they make sure it's done evenly on the tighter curls?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> but like How? Do they have to pull the curls, do they leave them in place and trim that way? I'm just trying to picture this? And how to they make sure it's done evenly on the tighter curls?



Yes, the curls are pulled and then released, then cut once they have snapped back into place. 

The best way to understand the process is to either visit a stylists and watch or search YouTube for a video.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, the curls are pulled and then released, then cut once they have snapped back into place.
> 
> The best way to understand the process is to either visit a stylists and watch or search YouTube for a video.


thanks.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I haven't posted in here in a while.  Well, I found a stylist that I like and plan to get a devacut soon. I just can't get enthused by my hair these days and I think a cut is the answer. Plus, I've wanted to get a good shape for a while. I don't know what style I want it to be cut in yet, but I'll try to take before and after pics to share when the time comes.


----------



## saira1214

Ladybug09 said:
			
		

> Ok ladies. I made a copy of the Curly Girl Handbook Extended Edition (the newest one). I have it in PDF format. If you would like a copy, please send me a Public Message as my Private msgs are full. All I ask is that you don't load it to a public or storage site, or sell it (I know this sounds crazy, but people do it).
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> So far, I'm still goint strong with my growing out phase using the wash n go method and I'm loving it! I'm just doing the cowash, no shampoo/sulfate free or other wise, but I'm thinking of adding this.
> 
> Using the Tresame Botanicals and just bought some Giovanni Deep conditioner.
> 
> I will try to take a pic of my hair at some point.
> 
> DC question: didn't you have your hair cut the 'Deva Curl' way one time? And if so, how did they go about doing that on kinky/AA textured hair VS looser curls and waves?



I would like a copy! Thank you!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug09 said:


> Ok ladies. I made a copy of the Curly Girl Handbook Extended Edition (the newest one). I have it in PDF format. If you would like a copy, please send me a Public Message as my Private msgs are full. All I ask is that you don't load it to a public or storage site, or sell it (I know this sounds crazy, but people do it).


 
I'd like a copy too!


On another note, so I saw this brand called Hair Rules at Ulta a few months ago and I noticed yesterday that it was on clearance.   So I picked up the small bottle of curling creme just to try it. lol  I actually did like how soft it left my curls (although a few spots were a little crunchy - I guess I used to much).  Apparently you use it in the shower on soaking wet hair which is how I prefer to style my hair anyway.

Not sure if I would purchase this again at full price, but on clearance for more than half off - yes I would!


----------



## Ladybug09

Ladies, I either need an email, or a link to a free file storage site. Yesterday I was going to load it directly to this thread, but tPF does not allow me to load PDFs so no can do that way.  I have it loaded to Google docs, bu need an email to give you access. If you know a file storage site, let me know and will load. It's a PDF I've optimized for email and size.

so Far I've got: 
Kansashalo
Saira1214
MyBlackBag

Also, remember to send me a public msg on my page so then your request won't get lost here.


----------



## LADC_chick

Kansashalo said:
			
		

> I'd like a copy too!
> 
> On another note, so I saw this brand called Hair Rules at Ulta a few months ago and I noticed yesterday that it was on clearance.   So I picked up the small bottle of curling creme just to try it. lol  I actually did like how soft it left my curls (although a few spots were a little crunchy - I guess I used to much).  Apparently you use it in the shower on soaking wet hair which is how I prefer to style my hair anyway.
> 
> Not sure if I would purchase this again at full price, but on clearance for more than half off - yes I would!



Kansas, I've seen a few Hair Rules products at TJ Maxx if you're looking to buy them at a markdown price.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Ladybug- I'm going to send you a MSG

If anyone likes Shea Moisture- the line is on sale at target for $7.99


----------



## Ladybug09

talldrnkofwater said:


> Ladybug- I'm going to send you a MSG
> 
> If anyone likes Shea Moisture- the line is on sale at target for $7.99


Sent. Enjoy!


----------



## Kansashalo

LADC_chick said:


> Kansas, I've seen a few Hair Rules products at TJ Maxx if you're looking to buy them at a markdown price.


 
Thanks for letting me know.  I LOVESSSSS me some TJMaxx so I'm going to be on the lookout when I go this week.



talldrnkofwater said:


> Ladybug- I'm going to send you a MSG
> 
> If anyone likes Shea Moisture- the line is on sale at target for $7.99


 
*heads to Target - which is thankfully close to TJMaxx!*


----------



## Myblackbag

LADC_chick said:


> I only know bits and pieces. By the time I came upon her YT channel in March last year, she had stopped making videos and blogging. I guess she became ill in the early part of 2011 (or late 2010?), and there were people who'd purchased things that she was selling on her blog, but they say that they never received them. Then one of her family members posted about how she had been hospitalized and that was why she was MIA. Meanwhile, people were still waiting for either their products or a refund if they couldn't receive their products.
> 
> But I think that's where it's left off.



That's a shame. I used to love her blog. She had some great advice.


----------



## Myblackbag

Kansashalo said:


> Cute!  Is the custard the same as the 'pudding' version they had out for years?



I'm not sure. I just bought it because I had heard so much about it on YouTube.


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> Are you reading the most current edition? I heard that expanded on several topics.


 
Yes, I have the version that came with the DVD and now includes a *short* chapter on AA hair.



Ladybug09 said:


> but like How? Do they have to pull the curls, do they leave them in place and trim that way? I'm just trying to picture this? And how to they make sure it's done evenly on the tighter curls?


 
Here's a few YT videos I checked out a few months ago.  I was considering a haircut & plan to get a Deva cut, but decided to wait a bit more.  

The videos show the Deva cut on two different textures.  In the first video, the girl goes on to explain/discuss an issue with the Deva cut she experienced, as have commenters to her video, which is due to the scrunching by the stylist versus raking/shingling product in her hair.  The Deva cut is about how your curls fall & how you wear your curls, so she points out it is important (as always) to alert the stylist about how you want your hair & how you style it.  We all know that finger detangling or the Denman brush, different gels or leave-in conditioners all yield different results on the same curls!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km_UfIdx-T8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xa6dxMopOTE


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Ladybug09 said:


> Sent. Enjoy!



Thanks )


----------



## Ladybug09

Thanks, will check it out.



gre8dane said:


> Yes, I have the version that came with the DVD and now includes a *short* chapter on AA hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few YT videos I checked out a few months ago.  I was considering a haircut & plan to get a Deva cut, but decided to wait a bit more.
> 
> The videos show the Deva cut on two different textures.  In the first video, the girl goes on to explain/discuss an issue with the Deva cut she experienced, as have commenters to her video, which is due to the scrunching by the stylist versus raking/shingling product in her hair.  The Deva cut is about how your curls fall & how you wear your curls, so she points out it is important (as always) to alert the stylist about how you want your hair & how you style it.  We all know that finger detangling or the Denman brush, different gels or leave-in conditioners all yield different results on the same curls!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km_UfIdx-T8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xa6dxMopOTE


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I was on LHCF and someone linked this video.  Oh Lordy.  I used to be a subscriber, but unsubscribed after a week because she uploaded too many videos. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNU1CsnpN2I&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> I was on LHCF and someone linked this video.  Oh Lordy.  I used to be a subscriber, but unsubscribed after a week because she uploaded too many videos.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNU1CsnpN2I&feature=youtube_gdata_player



I just can't with this chick...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> I just can't with this chick...



The realist channel on the YT


----------



## amyveg

HI guys,

I see some mention of the Curly Girl book, and I am interested in trying this method. I have a few questions though. Is there a thread dedicated to it, or is this where I would put a question or two?     TIA!


----------



## Myblackbag

Bumping this thread with a pic. It's been 15 months since I bc'd. Feels like it's taking forever for my hair to grow.


----------



## Myblackbag

Don't know what happened with my pic. Gonna try this again.....


----------



## Kansashalo

Myblackbag said:
			
		

> Don't know what happened with my pic. Gonna try this again.....



Love your ringlet curls!


----------



## Myblackbag

^^Thanks!


----------



## kema042290

I've been natural for almost two years and I'm almost shoulder length although I look closer to ear length lol. My hair is 4c I guess. I hate that stuff gets stuck in my hair. It's hella annoying.


----------



## truegem

I am going to give this another go.  Wish me luck.  I haven't had a relaxer in about three months.  I am going to go as long as I can but I know there is going to be moments where I want to just throw a relaxer in.  I need to get some good moisturizing products and keep watching YouTube to stay inspired.  It is time for a change!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

truegem said:


> I am going to give this another go. Wish me luck. I haven't had a relaxer in about three months. I am going to go as long as I can but I know there is going to be moments where I want to just throw a relaxer in. I need to get some good moisturizing products and keep watching YouTube to stay inspired. It is time for a change!!!


 








The hardest part is always getting started.


----------



## truegem

^^ LOL thanks... about to see what products I am going to buy!!!


----------



## Wilsom04

I am soo happy, that I did not give my daughter a perm. My daughter just turned 13 and her hair is very thick. Not everyone could do her hair or mine for that matter. We lived on the east coast where the humidity is very thick and hot. I keep going back and forth about getting her hair permed.

Long story short, we moved to the west coast about 4 months ago where there is no humidity. Hair was finally starting to come together. Now she goes swimming everyday, which just throws another wrench into the situation, but today I washed her hair with the macadamia shampoo and conditioner and sprayed it with some activator and now her hair is super curly and moist.

Thank you west coast and to all my hairdressers who told me not to perm her hair!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Wilsom04 said:


> I am soo happy, that I did not give my daughter a perm. My daughter just turned 13 and her hair is very thick. Not everyone could do her hair or mine for that matter. We lived on the east coast where the humidity is very thick and hot. I keep going back and forth about getting her hair permed.
> 
> Long story short, we moved to the west coast about 4 months ago where there is no humidity. Hair was finally starting to come together. Now she goes swimming everyday, which just throws another wrench into the situation, but today I washed her hair with the macadamia shampoo and conditioner and sprayed it with some activator and now her hair is super curly and moist.
> 
> Thank you west coast and to all my hairdressers who told me not to perm her hair!!!!


I have a relaxer and Still have Massively thick hair. So just because you get a relaxer or chemicals doesn't automatically thin your hair. It's all about your individual hair thickness and how you take care of it.

Also, your daughter is only 13, so in her age, there have been many advances in products and tools for taking care of natural hair. For many of us though, that was NOT an option in the 50, 60, 70, 80s... I'm certain if they had the tools and products they had now, my Mom would have never put chemicals in my hair. My hair was super, super thick and long, and I used to fight my Mom when she would do it....don't know how she did it as long as she did.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^ I can't see the pic
Tomorrow is my 2 month anniversary since I bc'd my locs.  Today was wash day & I also gave myself a a little trim to get rid of my scraggily ends and my hair feels so good!


----------



## michelle779

Another nappy head here!

I have been natural since 2008 but I've been getting blowouts & wearing it straight most of time. This summer I decided to skip the blowouts & wear it natural. 

My hair is so dense & thick, I really don't know what to do with it. I just wear it in an afro with a headband.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Omg, this poor baby
http://blackgirllonghair.com/


----------



## sunglow

talldrnkofwater said:


> Omg, this poor baby
> http://blackgirllonghair.com/



...that's a shame. Poor little baby!


----------



## michelle779

^^^That is absolutely horrible. She could've burned that poor baby.


----------



## Kansashalo

4 months!!! wth!!!!!!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

On another forum, a lot of people think the pic is fake.


----------



## Kansashalo

I hope so.  I didnt think a 4 month old baby even had the "neck strength" to sit up straight long enough to tolerate that.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I hope it's fake, that hair just looks a mess!


----------



## gre8dane

Myblackbag said:


> Don't know what happened with my pic. Gonna try this again.....


 
So pretty!


----------



## Myblackbag

gre8dane said:


> So pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## Kansashalo

So I blown my hair out this morning and I am AMAZED at the amount of growth I've gotten this summer (I haven't done this since May).  Wow!  I thought I was using minimal heat when I flatironed my hair but maybe not.

When the temps get cooler, I typically go back to a flatiron because I hate being outside with damp hair but it's OBVIOUS it needs something more to keep the heat from damaging it.

Can anyone recommend a good heat protectant spray?  In the past I've used this one by Alterna but I'm not in love with it. lol

http://www.sephora.com/bamboo-smooth-anti-breakage-thermal-protectant-spray-P300903


----------



## chica1

I'm going to give this transistion another try.  I'm only 10 weeks and I'm ready to give up!

But on a good note, there is literally no one at my job under the age of 30 with a perm!  In fact, there are very few over the age of 30 with a perm.  In fact, most of my friends are natural.  My mother's hair is thriving so its giving me inspiration.  I love Naptural85's hair!  I'm hoping I can style it like her hair.

Any tips for thick-haired ladies with moisture problems?  I think using protein treatments in the past caused my hair to dry and matte so I returned to perming.  I'm thinking blow-outs for the time being and I love my steam rollers.  Someone here recommended them and I love them!


----------



## Kansashalo

chica1 said:


> I'm going to give this transistion another try. I'm only 10 weeks and I'm ready to give up!
> 
> But on a good note, there is literally no one at my job under the age of 30 with a perm! In fact, there are very few over the age of 30 with a perm. In fact, most of my friends are natural. My mother's hair is thriving so its giving me inspiration. I love Naptural85's hair! I'm hoping I can style it like her hair.
> 
> Any tips for thick-haired ladies with moisture problems? I think using protein treatments in the past caused my hair to dry and matte so I returned to perming. I'm thinking blow-outs for the time being and I love my steam rollers. Someone here recommended them and I love them!


 
Don't give up!  Deep condition, deep condition, deep condition - especially after protein treatments.  I think whenever everyone started out, we all felt like you.  There is that awkward stage of when you grow it out that you really do not know how to work with two textures (relaxed hair and natural hair).  I never did a big chop - I just flatironed my new growth until it grew to a length I was comfortable with.  I  did eventually cut (maybe about 4 inches) off my relaxed hair because I think it just 'gave up' 

10 weeks is a lot of new growth - have you thought about cutting off the relaxed ends and just wearing a protective style until you get more growth?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> So I blown my hair out this morning and I am AMAZED at the amount of growth I've gotten this summer (I haven't done this since May).  Wow!  I thought I was using minimal heat when I flatironed my hair but maybe not.
> 
> When the temps get cooler, I typically go back to a flatiron because I hate being outside with damp hair but it's OBVIOUS it needs something more to keep the heat from damaging it.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good heat protectant spray?  In the past I've used this one by Alterna but I'm not in love with it. lol
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/bamboo-smooth-anti-breakage-thermal-protectant-spray-P300903



I alternate between grapeseed oil and Moroccan oil (in the brown bottle). For sprays, I use Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer: http://www.aphogee.com/Keratin_Green_Tea Res.aspx


----------



## gre8dane

chica1 said:


> I'm going to give this transistion another try. I'm only 10 weeks and I'm ready to give up!
> 
> But on a good note, there is literally no one at my job under the age of 30 with a perm! In fact, there are very few over the age of 30 with a perm. In fact, most of my friends are natural. My mother's hair is thriving so its giving me inspiration. I love Naptural85's hair! I'm hoping I can style it like her hair.
> 
> Any tips for thick-haired ladies with moisture problems? I think using protein treatments in the past caused my hair to dry and matte so I returned to perming. I'm thinking blow-outs for the time being and I love my steam rollers. Someone here recommended them and I love them!


 
If you have a nice sized head, I say BC your hair & enjoy your curls!  Like *Kansashalo* said, in the beginning we didn't know much, but we have learned and one thing I would have done was cut all my relaxed hair.  My hair was in a pixie cut and it would not have been a drastic change, but I have a dome head, not cute & proportionate to the rest of me and the look would have been unfortunate.  Now, I wouldn't care & would just cut it.  My relaxed-with-natural-new-growth-hair was not that problematic, but nevertheless it was irritating & I believe I would have had a better growing out process if I had cut it all off! 

My cousin blow dried her hair & flat ironed her hair every week while transitioning & had a lot of damage.  Be careful if you are going to blow out & flat iron.  GL!


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ I agree with you gre*dane.  I am a member of the 'big head crew' so there was no way I could rock a big chop.  But if I had the head shape, I would go for it.


----------



## juicyincouture

Kansashalo said:


> So I blown my hair out this morning and I am AMAZED at the amount of growth I've gotten this summer (I haven't done this since May).  Wow!  I thought I was using minimal heat when I flatironed my hair but maybe not.
> 
> When the temps get cooler, I typically go back to a flatiron because I hate being outside with damp hair but it's OBVIOUS it needs something more to keep the heat from damaging it.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good heat protectant spray?  In the past I've used this one by Alterna but I'm not in love with it. lol
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/bamboo-smooth-anti-breakage-thermal-protectant-spray-P300903


I need a new heat protectant spray too, mine is kind of sucky it gets the job done but it smells like dish washing detergent ugh! I have not straightened my hair since March I believe so I have no idea how long it is either. The suspense I tell ya!!


----------



## juicyincouture

I've been rocking flexi rod curls all summer it is time for a new do y'all! distilleryimage9.s3.amazonaws.com/02ac1f3ae5a711e1ac5222000a1e9dcf_7.jpg
Any suggestions? I would like to do a braid-out on my blown out hair but it never works out because for some reason my hair doesn't take shape when its dry AT ALLLLL. When it is wet though, my hairstyles come out the bomb diggity. Anyone style on dry hair and get awesome results?


----------



## juicyincouture

Myblackbag said:


> Don't know what happened with my pic. Gonna try this again.....



Girl trust me it is growing I am sure it is longer than you think. When our hair is in its kinky state it is harder to see the growth I used to feel the same; I thought my hair was the same length for the longest because I was wearing my hair curly all the time then one day I got it blown out and the length simply seemed to fall out the sky. Don't be discouraged it is indeed getting longer!


----------



## chica1

Thanks for the feedback!  Unfortunately, I think I have a dome sized head   I usually can't fit hats.  I'm not sure if its the thickness of my hair or the size of my head but hats are not my friend.

I usually wait 10 - 12 weeks anyway before my next relaxer so I'm going to try to wait at least 2 more weeks.  I need to take it one day at a time.  Today was just a rough day so I put it up and it actually looks kind of cute up.  My edges are the problem & the fact that I have a low hairline - kind of like Teresa from HoNJ!  I'm not really into gel but maybe I need to invest in some.  

But on a good note, I feel kind of outdated using relaxers.  So many people are going natural that I feel that relaxers may go the way of the dinasaur!    I live in a major city and my mother and I used to count the number of naturals.  Now we can probably count the number of permed heads- at least those that we think are permed -and I love that!



gre8dane said:


> If you have a nice sized head, I say BC your hair & enjoy your curls! Like *Kansashalo* said, in the beginning we didn't know much, but we have learned and one thing I would have done was cut all my relaxed hair. My hair was in a pixie cut and it would not have been a drastic change, but I have a dome head, not cute & proportionate to the rest of me and the look would have been unfortunate. Now, I wouldn't care & would just cut it. My relaxed-with-natural-new-growth-hair was not that problematic, but nevertheless it was irritating & I believe I would have had a better growing out process if I had cut it all off!
> 
> My cousin blow dried her hair & flat ironed her hair every week while transitioning & had a lot of damage. Be careful if you are going to blow out & flat iron. GL!


 


Kansashalo said:


> Don't give up! Deep condition, deep condition, deep condition - especially after protein treatments. I think whenever everyone started out, we all felt like you. There is that awkward stage of when you grow it out that you really do not know how to work with two textures (relaxed hair and natural hair). I never did a big chop - I just flatironed my new growth until it grew to a length I was comfortable with. I did eventually cut (maybe about 4 inches) off my relaxed hair because I think it just 'gave up'
> 
> 10 weeks is a lot of new growth - have you thought about cutting off the relaxed ends and just wearing a protective style until you get more growth?


----------



## Kansashalo

Girl when I go to Wal-greens the natural hair section is HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I think relaxers are now tucked away in a corner on the bottom shelf.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> Girl when I go to Wal-greens the natural hair section is HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I think relaxers are now tucked away in a corner on the bottom shelf.



I saw relaxer marked down to $1.99  

CVS now carries miss Jessie's!


----------



## LuxePRW

Next month I'll be 52 weeks post relaxer!!  Yay for me!

I am long term transitioning and I've been wearing a sew in since April.  I plan to transition for two years or I may never chop.  I was texlaxed and the difference between the textures is minimal.  Right now I'm between APL and BSL.  I'm trying to reach full BSL by the end of this year.  I feel like I'll make it with no problem.  

I don't post here often, but just thought I'd share my milestone!!


----------



## sunglow

LuxePRW said:


> Next month I'll be 52 weeks post relaxer!!  Yay for me!
> 
> I am long term transitioning and I've been wearing a sew in since April.  I plan to transition for two years or I may never chop.  I was texlaxed and the difference between the textures is minimal.  Right now I'm between APL and BSL.  I'm trying to reach full BSL by the end of this year.  I feel like I'll make it with no problem.
> 
> I don't post here often, but just thought I'd share my milestone!!



Congrats! Long term transitioning takes lots of patience. I did it for almost 2 years and if I had to to it all over I would just big chop.


----------



## gre8dane

chica1 said:


> Thanks for the feedback! Unfortunately, I think I have a dome sized head  I usually can't fit hats. I'm not sure if its the thickness of my hair or the size of my head but *hats are not my friend*.
> 
> I usually wait 10 - 12 weeks anyway before my next relaxer so I'm going to try to wait at least 2 more weeks.* I need to take it one day at a time*. Today was just a rough day so I put it up and it actually looks kind of cute up. My edges are the problem & the fact that I have a low hairline - kind of like Teresa from HoNJ! I'm not really into gel but maybe I need to invest in some.


 
  Ha!  Hats are not my friend either!  I know it's my big ol' head & not the hair!  I tried years ago to wear a hat on my sleek collar-bone length relaxed hair - I was determined despite the tight fit.  When I took off the hat, there was an imprint of the band across my forehead and it was so red!  Never again!  

I came to this thread whenever I felt frustrated.  There is so much info on YT & the different forums, it was too much for me at that time.  



DC-Cutie said:


> I saw relaxer marked down to $1.99
> 
> CVS now carries *miss Jessie's*!


 
Miss Jessie's is SO expensive it's almost insulting!  I saw a girl at Target looking thru a Miss Jessie's pamphlet and looking at the different bottles, I wanted to tell her about all the much less expensive products that work just as well.


----------



## LuxePRW

sunglow said:


> Congrats! Long term transitioning takes lots of patience. I did it for almost 2 years and if I had to to it all over I would just big chop.


 
Thanks sunglow!  I think the reasons that it's not that difficult for me is 1) I'm in a weave and 2) I was texlaxed and not bone straight.  I didn't want to big chop because I just didn't want short hair and my texlaxed hair was healthy, so no reason to cut!!

My only challenge so far has been finding products that my hair likes.  It irks me to no end that my hair seems to do exceptionally well with Mizani products!  Go figure!  I never used their products while texlaxed.  Kerafuse has been like a gold in a tub!  That stuff (with all it's horrible ingredients!) is wonderful!!!

I really want to love natural shampoos and conditioners but they all dry my hair out.  Right now, I use Phyto products and they are just ok.  Other than Mizani, I have yet to find other products I can use.  So for now, I'll just keep doing what I do!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

gre8dane said:


> Miss Jessie's is SO expensive it's almost insulting!  I saw a girl at Target looking thru a Miss Jessie's pamphlet and looking at the different bottles, I wanted to tell her about all the much less expensive products that work just as well.



Yes, you're right it's expensive. The only product I use from them is the rapid recovery, but I buy that once a year during their annual BOGO sale. 

Also, the products are marked UP at CVS!  That shouldn't even be legal.


----------



## Kansashalo

LuxePRW said:


> Thanks sunglow! I think the reasons that it's not that difficult for me is 1) I'm in a weave and 2) I was texlaxed and not bone straight. I didn't want to big chop because I just didn't want short hair and my texlaxed hair was healthy, so no reason to cut!!
> 
> My only challenge so far has been finding products that my hair likes. It irks me to no end that my hair seems to do exceptionally well with Mizani products! Go figure! I never used their products while texlaxed. Kerafuse has been like a gold in a tub! That stuff (with all it's horrible ingredients!) is wonderful!!!
> 
> *I really want to love natural shampoos and conditioners but they all dry my hair out.* Right now, I use Phyto products and they are just ok. Other than Mizani, I have yet to find other products I can use. So for now, I'll just keep doing what I do!!


 
I agree!  The only one that works for me is called DermOrganic.
http://www.dermorganic.com/  I discovered this at TJ MAxx and have been hooked ever since.  When I see it there, I stock up as they carry for the 34 oz bottles for $20.    I love the Argan oil hair mask, the daily conditioner (the 'slip in this is mad crazy), and I use the shampoo when I actually do shampoo my hair which is probably once a month or so. lol   If you try nothing else, try the mask and daily conditioner.

I will say that i LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Phyto's hair mask.  That stuff is $40   but it saved my hair from a very bad dye job that left it dry and brittle.  I would use that again if my hair ever got that dry again (*fingers crossed that it will never happen though).


----------



## .pursefiend.

miss jessies does nothing for my hair


----------



## chica1

Has anyone tried any of the Carol's Daughter transitioning products?  My hair is usually not a fan of her stuff,  The PJ in me did give into the hype and purchased a mini bottle of the Wen Fig yesterday.  Today and yesterday have been good hair days moisture wise so I think I'm going to at least try for two more weeks.  It was laid (in my funky dineva voice) yesterday! Special thanks to JBCO and my shea butter concoction.  In addition, I saw a woman with a mean curly fro at work!  I was like girl, u better WERK!  

@.pursefiend. Ms. Jessie's does nothing for my hair either.  And I think I have similiar hair to the founders - at least based on their photos - and my hair seems to dry out after using their stuff.
@gr8dane - I need to find a good hat soon!  Its only been 10 weeks and my hair is so big.  I run w/ Black Girls Run so I need a good hat during our training sessions and nothing stays on.
@Myblackbag - Your curls are GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## LuxePRW

Kansashalo said:


> I agree! The only one that works for me is called DermOrganic.
> http://www.dermorganic.com/ I discovered this at TJ MAxx and have been hooked ever since. When I see it there, I stock up as they carry for the 34 oz bottles for $20.  I love the Argan oil hair mask, the daily conditioner (the 'slip in this is mad crazy), and I use the shampoo when I actually do shampoo my hair which is probably once a month or so. lol If you try nothing else, try the mask and daily conditioner.
> 
> I will say that i LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Phyto's hair mask. That stuff is $40  but it saved my hair from a very bad dye job that left it dry and brittle. I would use that again if my hair ever got that dry again (*fingers crossed that it will never happen though).


 
OMG!  I was just at TJ Maxx yesterday and I saw the Derm Organic brand.  I'll have to try it.  Thanks for the info!!!

Phyto was great for my texlaxed hair, but blah for my natural hair.  Since I have about 9,000 jars of the conditioner I'm going to finish it!  It's too expensive to waste!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

chica1 said:


> Has anyone tried any of the Carol's Daughter transitioning products? My hair is usually not a fan of her stuff, The PJ in me did give into the hype and purchased a mini bottle of the Wen Fig yesterday. Today and yesterday have been good hair days moisture wise so I think I'm going to at least try for two more weeks. It was laid (in my funky dineva voice) yesterday! Special thanks to JBCO and my shea butter concoction. In addition, I saw a woman with a mean curly fro at work! I was like girl, u better WERK!
> 
> @.pursefiend. Ms. Jessie's does nothing for my hair either. And I think I have similiar hair to the founders - at least based on their photos - and my hair seems to dry out after using their stuff.
> @gr8dane - I need to find a good hat soon!  Its only been 10 weeks and my hair is so big. I run w/ Black Girls Run so I need a good hat during our training sessions and nothing stays on.
> @Myblackbag - Your curls are GORGEOUS!!!!!


 

made my hair feel like straw


----------



## LADC_chick

I've never used any of the Miss Jessie's or Carol's Daughter, and sometimes I feel like I'm missing out. But I have my holy grail products now, so I don't want to fall down the PJ rabbit hole!  

I bought the Kinky Curly Knot Today at the beginning of last month, but that was because Target happened to be out of the Giovanni's Leave-In that I love (love love love!). The Knot Today is OK, but I feel like the Giovanni's just melts any tangles away when I use it fresh out the shower. I ran out of the Knot Today last week, and thankfully Target had a restock of Giovanni's. I may or may not have sung Hallelujah when I used some in my hair after my wash.


----------



## Kansashalo

.pursefiend. said:


> miss jessies does nothing for my hair



@ around $40 a pop, I don't even plan on trying it.


----------



## Myblackbag

juicyincouture said:


> Girl trust me it is growing I am sure it is longer than you think. When our hair is in its kinky state it is harder to see the growth I used to feel the same; I thought my hair was the same length for the longest because I was wearing my hair curly all the time then one day I got it blown out and the length simply seemed to fall out the sky. Don't be discouraged it is indeed getting longer!



Thanks for the encouragement. I guess I need to blow it out one day. I haven't put heat to my hair since I bc'd 16 months ago.


----------



## Myblackbag

chica1 said:


> Has anyone tried any of the Carol's Daughter transitioning products?  My hair is usually not a fan of her stuff,  The PJ in me did give into the hype and purchased a mini bottle of the Wen Fig yesterday.  Today and yesterday have been good hair days moisture wise so I think I'm going to at least try for two more weeks.  It was laid (in my funky dineva voice) yesterday! Special thanks to JBCO and my shea butter concoction.  In addition, I saw a woman with a mean curly fro at work!  I was like girl, u better WERK!
> 
> @.pursefiend. Ms. Jessie's does nothing for my hair either.  And I think I have similiar hair to the founders - at least based on their photos - and my hair seems to dry out after using their stuff.
> @gr8dane - I need to find a good hat soon!  Its only been 10 weeks and my hair is so big.  I run w/ Black Girls Run so I need a good hat during our training sessions and nothing stays on.
> @Myblackbag - Your curls are GORGEOUS!!!!!



Thanks *chica1*!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Do you guys know tht Giovanni's leavE-in formulation has changed? I noticed it last month when I had to purchase another bottle. I hadnt purchased a bottle on about 2 years, so I did some research online and sure enough it was changed. Makes my hair feel like straw. I hate when companies to do this!!!

So I'm sticking with KC Knot Today.


----------



## LADC_chick

What's in it now that wasn't in it before? Or what's not in it now that used to be in it?

I started using it in November and never looked back (except for the one time Target hadn't yet restocked).


----------



## .pursefiend.

i had one bottle of that.. it was ok but i never got around to re-up. I like that Tresseme naturals conditioner though


----------



## LADC_chick

I use Tresemme Naturals as my wash out conditioner (the moisture one). I really like that one, too.


----------



## pquiles

.pursefiend. said:
			
		

> i had one bottle of that.. it was ok but i never got around to re-up. I like that Tresseme naturals conditioner though



Pardon my jumping in.. .. I just started using Tresemme conditioner and I like it too.


----------



## .pursefiend.

pquiles said:


> Pardon my jumping in.. .. I just started using Tresemme conditioner and I like it too.


 
 and it smells so good


----------



## DC-Cutie

Today is the last day for 20% off at curlmart!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> Today is the last day for 20% off at curlmart!



Oh damn, i didn't even know about the sale.  I need some stuff.  Off to look.


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> Do you guys know tht Giovanni's leavE-in formulation has changed? I noticed it last month when I had to purchase another bottle. I hadnt purchased a bottle on about 2 years, so I did some research online and sure enough it was changed. Makes my hair feel like straw. I hate when companies to do this!!!
> 
> So I'm sticking with KC Knot Today.


 
I remember reading about the Giovanni Direct Leave-In formula change a few years ago when I was doing all of my googling & research.  Has it changed recently again??



LADC_chick said:


> What's in it now that wasn't in it before? Or what's not in it now that used to be in it?
> 
> I started using it in November and never looked back (except for the one time Target hadn't yet restocked).


 
If I remember - it was the addition/deletion of Aloe Vera or Glycerine.  I'm not sure & did not pay attention since my hair loves the Giovanni Leave-In.  I don't wear it as a styler anymore, but I use it under my gel.  I have a couple of liters, I'll have to look at the ingredients list.



.pursefiend. said:


> and it smells so good


 
And is so nice & thick & creamy!



DC-Cutie said:


> Today is the last day for 20% off at curlmart!


 
I don't buy hardly any of the brands they offer on curlmart, but their 'sales' never include Kinky Curly.  I just ordered KCKT & KCCC on beauty.com as part of their 20% off sale.  I always re-stock when they have a sale.


----------



## LADC_chick

gre8dane said:


> If I remember - it was the addition/deletion of Aloe Vera or Glycerine.  I'm not sure & did not pay attention since my hair loves the Giovanni Leave-In.  I don't wear it as a styler anymore, but I use it under my gel.  I have a couple of liters, I'll have to look at the ingredients list.



Thanks! I just looked at the back of the bottle that I have and it looks like there's aloe vera in it. So maybe that's the addition? Either way, my hair loves the stuff. I keep meaning to just go and buy the larger container from that website massage something or other.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I can't remember exactly what the ingredient change was.  But, I hadn't purchased it in about 2 years, since I purchase by the liter. All I know is my hair hates it now.


----------



## Shoegal30

Im so glad that I found this thread!  I haven't had a perm since Nov 11 and I've been wearing a weave all summer.  I'm going to wait until it cools down to take my weave out.  I'm so scared to go natural though.  I've never been one that was really addicted to the creamy crack, I only used to perm my hair 4x a year, so I don't worry about missing it.  I'm just concerned about being able to manage my hair because I don't like to use direct heat, like flat irons and such, I used to only get a roller set and pin it up anyway.

I was reading that the Carol's Daughter Transitioning System was good.  I'm going to have to read this forum all nite to try to get some new ideas.  I have a nice texture of hair, it's curly, so I think I might be able to do some curly tricks, but it's just a matter of getting my hair trained.


----------



## Myblackbag

gre8dane said:


> I don't buy hardly any of the brands they offer on curlmart, but their 'sales' never include Kinky Curly.  I just ordered KCKT & KCCC on beauty.com as part of their 20% off sale.  I always re-stock when they have a sale.



I just checked beauty.com and apparently the sale is over. How often do they have sales?  I use KCCC & KCKT as well.


----------



## chica1

I almost gave in to the creamy crack this week but my hairdresser basically told me no!    He said to give it a few more weeks and maybe we would consider some alternatives but no perm!  I was so shocked b/c a few years ago he told me he wouldn't do my hair if I went natural.

I tried Hair One and Wen and that completely softened my new growth.  I added a bit of jbco to my roots and I have no problems.  In fact, my hair is softer and shinier than ever!  I can't keep my hands out of my hair.  I was a little nervous about using Wen b/c I read some people reported hair loss so I bought a trial size of it.

Next week I'm going to get it professionally done w/ a trim so I can start this journey off right!


----------



## DC-Cutie

What other alternatives?  Like a keratin treatment?



chica1 said:


> I almost gave in to the creamy crack this week but my hairdresser basically told me no!    He said to give it a few more weeks and maybe we would consider some alternatives but no perm!  I was so shocked b/c a few years ago he told me he wouldn't do my hair if I went natural.
> 
> I tried Hair One and Wen and that completely softened my new growth.  I added a bit of jbco to my roots and I have no problems.  In fact, my hair is softer and shinier than ever!  I can't keep my hands out of my hair.  I was a little nervous about using Wen b/c I read some people reported hair loss so I bought a trial size of it.
> 
> Next week I'm going to get it professionally done w/ a trim so I can start this journey off right!


----------



## chica1

DC-Cutie said:


> What other alternatives? Like a keratin treatment?


 
I think he was thinking of braids or a blowout.  I haven't been using much heat lately.  I usually use my caruso steam rollers.  I'm not real comfortable with the keratin treatments.  I don't know much about them.  Are they safe?


----------



## pquiles

HELP!!!   Why can't I love my hair???

This morning, at O Dark Thirty I went for a run and went to wash my hair/ my "BEY".  I really don't know what happened to me, i got inspired and decided to take my "BEY" down.  I had the help of my wonderful DH (who I woke up from his sleep mind you!).  Oh, and he's never really seen ALL of my hair in it's natural state either.  
So... My intention was to make a U or L part wig from some new hair I bought this week and install it tonight, or have my stylist install it this week if I was unsuccessful at my venture.  It was never to leave my hair out.  
....  Well... After about about 3 hours in the bathroom (yes 3 hours or more) of cleansing and trying to do a curly girl method, I became incredibly frustrated.  I had a lot of hair loss too... So,  I cut...NO, I chopped off any scraggly ends I found (i had about 4 ins of ends) and yet I still couldn't get any definition.  I decided to get back in the shower and start over... 
I cowashed with Tresemme conditioner and tried to put ECo style gel... That combo didn't work either.   I went back into the shower, rinsed it out and started again.  This time i put conditioner in and tried the Shea Moisture.... Still a NO GO at this station!  What did I do.... I got back in the shower... At this point, I look like a damned prune!  Well I just put the conditioner in, used olive oil from the kitchen to seal and twisted my hair.  
Let me tell you... Date night is tonight and church is in the AM... I am scared!!!  Not to mention, how the heck am I going to fix this hair for work on Monday?


----------



## DC-Cutie

chica1 said:


> I think he was thinking of braids or a blowout.  I haven't been using much heat lately.  I usually use my caruso steam rollers.  I'm not real comfortable with the keratin treatments.  I don't know much about them.  Are they safe?



IMO, keratin treatments aren't safe and you also have to grow it out like a relaxer. 

I see Caruso rollers during my transition, they were a life saver. 



pquiles said:


> HELP!!!   Why can't I love my hair???
> 
> This morning, at O Dark Thirty I went for a run and went to wash my hair/ my "BEY".  I really don't know what happened to me, i got inspired and decided to take my "BEY" down.  I had the help of my wonderful DH (who I woke up from his sleep mind you!).  Oh, and he's never really seen ALL of my hair in it's natural state either.
> So... My intention was to make a U or L part wig from some new hair I bought this week and install it tonight, or have my stylist install it this week if I was unsuccessful at my venture.  It was never to leave my hair out.
> ....  Well... After about about 3 hours in the bathroom (yes 3 hours or more) of cleansing and trying to do a curly girl method, I became incredibly frustrated.  I had a lot of hair loss too... So,  I cut...NO, I chopped off any scraggly ends I found (i had about 4 ins of ends) and yet I still couldn't get any definition.  I decided to get back in the shower and start over...
> I cowashed with Tresemme conditioner and tried to put ECo style gel... That combo didn't work either.   I went back into the shower, rinsed it out and started again.  This time i put conditioner in and tried the Shea Moisture.... Still a NO GO at this station!  What did I do.... I got back in the shower... At this point, I look like a damned prune!  Well I just put the conditioner in, used olive oil from the kitchen to seal and twisted my hair.
> Let me tell you... Date night is tonight and church is in the AM... I am scared!!!  Not to mention, how the heck am I going to fix this hair for work on Monday?



Why not just do a blowout/flat-iron until your appointment?


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Why not just do a blowout/flat-iron until your appointment?



Unfortunately, my hair reverts at the 1st sign of sweat and humidity.  I run almost every day and it curls/frizzes right up.  
My twist out didn't tun out as well for my date w/DH so I dampened and put some shea moisture curl gelee in it, a comb on one side and headed out.  It's feeling too oily right now so I'm going to do a co wash in the AM and see what happens


----------



## pquiles

Against all odds... I head out on my date.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think your hair looks cute, it frames your face very well. 

Dont get frustrated trying the curly girl method. you need to give it a good 2 weeks of following the method to a "T" to start to even see a change and the more you continue the more you will see a difference on the condition and texture of your hair. But, one thing to keep in mind - your hair needs to haves curl pattern, in order for it to curl on its own. That's one of th frustration that some people have, they think because it's curly girl that their hair will start to curl.


----------



## Kansashalo

pquiles said:


> View attachment 1847478
> 
> 
> Against all odds... I head out on my date.



I agree that I don't think it looks bad at all.  If you want some type of curl, you could cornrow it, let it dry and see what happens.   

I know it's frustrating so hang in there!


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I think your hair looks cute, it frames your face very well.
> 
> Dont get frustrated trying the curly girl method. you need to give it a good 2 weeks of following the method to a "T" to start to even see a change and the more you continue the more you will see a difference on the condition and texture of your hair. But, one thing to keep in mind - your hair needs to haves curl pattern, in order for it to curl on its own. That's one of th frustration that some people have, they think because it's curly girl that their hair will start to curl.



Thanks for the encouragement  . I tried the CG this morning with another conditioner:  Herbal Essences Totally Twisted (purple bottle), a bit of Knot Today detangler and a bit of Talia Waajid sealant (got sample from BSS).   Also cut some more ends... Feel better about the result today, especially since I got compliments from family and church members. 
Here 7 hours later:


----------



## IvySpice

Natural sista here and lovin it! I will never go back to the crack!  Been natural for 5 years!

Currently rocking a super, super short twa.

I did my own BC after a 7 1/2 month transition. Enjoyed loose natural hair for two years. Then I got sisterlocks and hand them for 3 1/2 years and just recently cut them off in May. I then cut my hair again in July! I think I will let my hair grow some now.

I keep things simple. I use Shea Moisture products. My hair doesn't define me. I will be natural for the rest of my life. Natural hair isn't rocket science like some would have you believe. I love it, its unique, versatile and natural lol

At the same time im not some natural nazi, I realize its not for everyone and to that I say to each his or her own but over here we keeping it kinky! lol


----------



## Myblackbag

pquiles said:


> Thanks for the encouragement  . I tried the CG this morning with another conditioner:  Herbal Essences Totally Twisted (purple bottle), a bit of Knot Today detangler and a bit of Talia Waajid sealant (got sample from BSS).   Also cut some more ends... Feel better about the result today, especially since I got compliments from family and church members.
> Here 7 hours later:
> 
> View attachment 1848015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1848017



Your hair looks great!


----------



## LADC_chick

Your hair looks nice! 

I totally understand your frustration, though. Leaving behind any type of chemical straightener and working with new hair texture has a learning curve. I transitioned for 11 months and when I finally snipped off the the relaxed ends in February, I felt like I was still experimenting because that was the first time that I was fully dealing with all of my hair.

Once you find what works for you and your lifestyle, it'll be amazing!


----------



## pquiles

Myblackbag said:
			
		

> Your hair looks great!



Thank you!


----------



## pquiles

LADC_chick said:
			
		

> Your hair looks nice!
> 
> I totally understand your frustration, though. Leaving behind any type of chemical straightener and working with new hair texture has a learning curve. I transitioned for 11 months and when I finally snipped off the the relaxed ends in February, I felt like I was still experimenting because that was the first time that I was fully dealing with all of my hair.
> 
> Once you find what works for you and your lifestyle, it'll be amazing!



Thank you... I am motivated to give it a go.  No relaxers... But I will still be rocking some weave in the future.


----------



## gre8dane

LADC_chick said:


> Thanks! I just looked at the back of the bottle that I have and it looks like there's aloe vera in it. So maybe that's the addition? Either way, my hair loves the stuff. I keep meaning to just go and buy the larger container from that website massage something or other.


 
I have three liters in the house and none of them have aloe vera.  I checked the website, I have the old formula and my last order was a year ago I think.  They now sell the new formula.  Once we use these bottles, I will try a small bottle from Walmart to see if the Direct Leave In with Aloe Vera works as well as the one without.

There is 15% off sale at massagewarehouse.com, code 211876.



Myblackbag said:


> I just checked beauty.com and apparently the sale is over. How often do they have sales? I use KCCC & KCKT as well.


 
This was a quick two day sale.  They have these sales maybe once a quarter (??).  The last time I ordered was in the spring and I know I've probably ignored other emails since I didn't need anything.  Shipping is super fast, I ordered Monday & had my stuff Wednesday.  I grabbed the large KCCC & was glad I got it on sale.



pquiles said:


> View attachment 1847478
> 
> 
> Against all odds... I head out on my date.


 
You look very very pretty!!  Your hair looks very nice in the other pictures!!  The good that came out of this is that your ends are cut off and now you really get to play with your hair!

*DC-Cutie* is so right, many say it takes a couple of weeks of frizz before the curls fall in place with the curly girl method.  When I tried it earlier this year, it took my hair a week to 'act right'.  I only do wash n gos so I had no major moisture issues, but my back curls were looking very different that first week when I temporarily switched to CG method.

Also, ref frizz & working out, working out always caused my hair to frizz and get real big as it's been growing.  Now I'm at mid-length and I recently noticed less frizz - my curls are intact and/or require a little spritz of water or smoothing with hands.  The hair close to my scalp feels very thick & frizzy, but the curls at the ends mask the frizz so I'm able to go longer without wetting my hair completely.  It's been real nice! 



IvySpice said:


> I *keep things simple*. I use Shea Moisture products. My hair doesn't define me. I will be natural for the rest of my life. *Natural hair isn't rocket science like some would have you believe*. I love it, its unique, versatile and natural lol
> 
> At the same time im not some natural nazi, I realize its not for everyone and to that I say to each his or her own but over here we keeping it kinky! lol


 
The bolded is the Truth!!!!  A couple of Ladies at work are transitioning & I understand the questions they ask is part of the process until "going natural" is really natural and no big deal, but dang!!  There is no need to wear conditioner overnight mixed with five oils on full moon nights only.  I choose to & always recommend to keep it simple while recommending the different forums & YTers so they can get their own info & nail their own routine.  But, I need to be able to get my products easily, preferably on sale, anywhere.  When did it get so complicated?  When we were little girls we had natural hair hot combed, twisted or braided down our backs and our moms used shampoo with sulfates, conditioner with cones, products with mineral oil and a ton of Ultra Sheen hair grease.  It's just hair & not rocket science at all!


----------



## LADC_chick

Thanks for the site address, gre8dane, and the coupon code! And I agree that when we were little, our moms would just wash with whatever shampoo or conditioner. I know my mom did, and then she would top it off with some Dax before getting to the pressing.

That said, I can see why things evolve. It's like the situation with having a clear face. Soap and water was always fine, but now you got this cream or that mask or this gel because I think, above all, very many people like rituals.


----------



## Kansashalo

gre8dane said:


> The bolded is the Truth!!!! A couple of Ladies at work are transitioning & *I understand the questions they ask is part of the process until "going natural" is really natural and no big deal, but dang!! There is no need to wear conditioner overnight mixed with five oils on full moon nights only*. I choose to & always recommend to keep it simple while recommending the different forums & YTers so they can get their own info & nail their own routine. But, I need to be able to get my products easily, preferably on sale, anywhere. When did it get so complicated? When we were little girls we had natural hair hot combed, twisted or braided down our backs and our moms used shampoo with sulfates, conditioner with cones, products with mineral oil and a ton of Ultra Sheen hair grease. It's just hair & not rocket science at all!


 
LOL @ bolded! When I first started transitioning, I use to frequent a hair forum and those ladies were *SE-RI-OUS* in trying things to get hair growth/shine.  And I mean people tried things from putting monistat on their edges all the way to using an horse mane oil that could only be purchased from a horse farm in Kentucky.  

I know in my experience, keeping it simple is a BIG reason why I love just wearing non-relaxed hair.  I know when I was relaxed, I tried a lot of products - especially things for my scalp to keep it moisturised.  Now, I don't have to put anything on it because water does it.  Outside of shampooing maybe monthly and cowashes every other day, I use use a curl creme and seal my ends with EVOO and that's it.  I can actually open my bathroom cabinet without having a bunch of products fall out at me!

On another note, let me represent for Blue Magic! That was the hair grease of choice in my house growing up.


----------



## pquiles

Kansashalo said:
			
		

> LOL @ bolded! When I first started transitioning, I use to frequent a hair forum and those ladies were SE-RI-OUS in trying things to get hair growth/shine.  And I mean people tried things from putting monistat on their edges all the way to using an horse mane oil that could only be purchased from a horse farm in Kentucky.
> 
> I know in my experience, keeping it simple is a BIG reason why I love just wearing non-relaxed hair.  I know when I was relaxed, I tried a lot of products - especially things for my scalp to keep it moisturised.  Now, I don't have to put anything on it because water does it.  Outside of shampooing maybe monthly and cowashes every other day, I use use a curl creme and seal my ends with EVOO and that's it.  I can actually open my bathroom cabinet without having a bunch of products fall out at me!
> 
> On another note, let me represent for Blue Magic! That was the hair grease of choice in my house growing up.



Lol @ the Blue Magic... We didn't use that where I grew up.  My grandmother use to make her own "grease" which had something called "Allum" in it and other oils.  Wish I had paid closer attention now :-/... I could've been a millionaire


----------



## DC-Cutie

My mom slathered blue magic or royal crown (in the red container) on my hair with a bit of water, bruised up a few ponytails and out the door I went. No long drawn out processes.  my hair was long and Healthy. 

Something to be said about keeping it simple.

Every now and them I use Un-petroleum. It's good stuff.


----------



## Myblackbag

DC-Cutie said:


> My mom slathered blue magic or royal crown (in the red container) on my hair with a bit of water, bruised up a few ponytails and out the door I went. No long drawn out processes.  my hair was long and Healthy.
> 
> Something to be said about keeping it simple.
> 
> Every now and them I use Un-petroleum. It's good stuff.



Yeah, I remember Royal Crown in the red can. It used to sit on the kitchen counter while mom heated the straightening comb on the stove. There were 7 of us girls and my mom would line us up. By the time she was done the kitchen was full of smoke. Memories, memories.....


----------



## pquiles

Ladybug09 said:
			
		

> Ladies, I either need an email, or a link to a free file storage site. Yesterday I was going to load it directly to this thread, but tPF does not allow me to load PDFs so no can do that way.  I have it loaded to Google docs, bu need an email to give you access. If you know a file storage site, let me know and will load. It's a PDF I've optimized for email and size.
> 
> so Far I've got:
> Kansashalo
> Saira1214
> MyBlackBag
> 
> Also, remember to send me a public msg on my page so then your request won't get lost here.



I know I'm late to this party, but would you mind sending me a copy too please?


----------



## LADC_chick

Man, this is bringing back memories! I hated having to bend my ear or risk getting the tip burned by the pressing comb.


----------



## Myblackbag

^^^Oh yes, the infamous bending of the ear. I knew it well.


----------



## Kansashalo

The sizzle of the pressing comb - I still recognize that smell anywhere. lol  For curls on Sunday, my mom would roll my hair in those pink sponge rollers, including my bangs which gave me that "bangs curled too tight" look.  Ugh, I hated that!


----------



## Ladybug09

gre8dane said:


> Ha!  Hats are not my friend either!  I know it's my big ol' head & not the hair!  I tried years ago to wear a hat on my sleek collar-bone length relaxed hair - I was determined despite the tight fit.  When I took off the hat, there was an imprint of the band across my forehead and it was so red!  Never again!
> 
> I came to this thread whenever I felt frustrated.  There is so much info on YT & the different forums, it was too much for me at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> *Miss Jessie's is SO expensive it's almost insulting*!  I saw a girl at Target looking thru a Miss Jessie's pamphlet and looking at the different bottles, I wanted to tell her about all the much less expensive products that work just as well.


yes.


----------



## Ladybug09

saw these but didn't know how good they might be.





Kansashalo said:


> I agree!  The only one that works for me is *called DermOrganic.*
> http://www.dermorganic.com/  I discovered this at TJ MAxx and have been hooked ever since.  When I see it there, I stock up as they carry for the 34 oz bottles for $20.    I love the Argan oil hair mask, the daily conditioner (the 'slip in this is mad crazy), and I use the shampoo when I actually do shampoo my hair which is probably once a month or so. lol   If you try nothing else, try the mask and daily conditioner.
> 
> I will say that i LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Phyto's hair mask.  That stuff is $40   but it saved my hair from a very bad dye job that left it dry and brittle.  I would use that again if my hair ever got that dry again (*fingers crossed that it will never happen though).


----------



## Ladybug09

pquiles said:


> I know I'm late to this party, but would you mind sending me a copy too please?


I can't just post to the website. You need to send me your email.


----------



## pquiles

Ladybug09 said:
			
		

> I can't just post to the website. You need to send me your email.



Bummer... Tried to PM you but your box is full


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Kansashalo said:


> LOL @ bolded! When I first started transitioning, I use to frequent a hair forum and those ladies were *SE-RI-OUS* in trying things to get hair growth/shine.  And I mean people tried things from putting monistat on their edges all the way to using an horse mane oil that could only be purchased from a horse farm in Kentucky.
> 
> I know in my experience, keeping it simple is a BIG reason why I love just wearing non-relaxed hair.  I know when I was relaxed, I tried a lot of products - especially things for my scalp to keep it moisturised.  Now, I don't have to put anything on it because water does it.  Outside of shampooing maybe monthly and cowashes every other day, I use use a curl creme and seal my ends with EVOO and that's it.  I can actually open my bathroom cabinet without having a bunch of products fall out at me!
> 
> On another note, let me represent for Blue Magic! That was the hair grease of choice in my house growing up.



Lol, theyre still using monistat - some even say that whale sperm works go figure.
Growing up, my hair was always braided, washed every other week and we used Dax, blue magic etc and my hair never grew.  That's why I refuse to use any of hose products today.  It wasn't until the 80s when I had a jherri curl that my hair grew.  And when my lcs grew to be waist length,   I was shocked ths my hair could ever grow to be tht long.  

Now with loose natural hair, I kep it simple & do the same thing every week.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Don't sleep on Aveda Institute for your natural haircare needs. My sister went in last week for a two-strand twist, I didn't even know they offered that service!!!  They turned out fantastic.   I've gone to the one in DC while transitioning, but now they are offering service for naturals. 

I'm going tomorrow for color and highlight touch up, by the same stylist.  He's a senior student that will be specializing in natural hair once he graduates. I've seen pictures of his work and I'm so excited. Best of all, I'll be paying $45,  plus a complimentary massage and facial!

I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Myblackbag

DC-Cutie said:


> Don't sleep on Aveda Institute for your natural haircare needs. My sister went in last week for a two-strand twist, I didn't even know they offered that service!!!  They turned out fantastic.   I've gone to the one in DC while transitioning, but now they are offering service for naturals.
> 
> I'm going tomorrow for color and highlight touch up, by the same stylist.  He's a senior student that will be specializing in natural hair once he graduates. I've seen pictures of his work and I'm so excited. Best of all, I'll be paying $45,  plus a complimentary massage and facial!
> 
> I'll post pics tomorrow.



Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Don't sleep on Aveda Institute for your natural haircare needs. My sister went in last week for a two-strand twist, I didn't even know they offered that service!!! They turned out fantastic. I've gone to the one in DC while transitioning, but now they are offering service for naturals.
> 
> I'm going tomorrow for color and highlight touch up, by the same stylist. He's a senior student that will be specializing in natural hair once he graduates. I've seen pictures of his work and I'm so excited. Best of all, I'll be paying $45, plus a complimentary massage and facial!
> 
> I'll post pics tomorrow.


 
which aveda is this?


----------



## pquiles

What happens when you cross a new natural with YouTube overload?   You get a PJ!!  That is potentially me right now... A bonafide PJ!!!


----------



## PsychoBagLady

DC-Cutie said:


> Don't sleep on Aveda Institute for your natural haircare needs. My sister went in last week for a two-strand twist, I didn't even know they offered that service!!!  They turned out fantastic.   I've gone to the one in DC while transitioning, but now they are offering service for naturals.
> 
> I'm going tomorrow for color and highlight touch up, by the same stylist.  He's a senior student that will be specializing in natural hair once he graduates. I've seen pictures of his work and I'm so excited. Best of all, I'll be paying $45,  plus a complimentary massage and facial!
> 
> I'll post pics tomorrow.



Thanks for the tip! I love Aveda products. I use their Dry Remedy shampoo and conditioner faithfully. It keeps my hair soft without weighing it down. I had no idea they had natural specialists. I need to check that out.


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Don't sleep on Aveda Institute for your natural haircare needs. My sister went in last week for a two-strand twist, I didn't even know they offered that service!!!  They turned out fantastic.   I've gone to the one in DC while transitioning, but now they are offering service for naturals.
> 
> I'm going tomorrow for color and highlight touch up, by the same stylist.  He's a senior student that will be specializing in natural hair once he graduates. I've seen pictures of his work and I'm so excited. Best of all, I'll be paying $45,  plus a complimentary massage and facial!
> 
> I'll post pics tomorrow.



Anxious to see the pics!!  

I am beginning to feel my hair sone more now... My go at a wash and go


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ love it!!


----------



## Myblackbag

Your hair looks great, Pquiles!


----------



## pquiles

talldrnkofwater said:
			
		

> ^^ love it!!



Thank you


----------



## pquiles

Myblackbag said:
			
		

> Your hair looks great, Pquiles!



Thank you!  I really appreciate all of the feedback


----------



## Lapis

DC-Cutie said:


> Don't sleep on Aveda Institute for your natural haircare needs. My sister went in last week for a two-strand twist, I didn't even know they offered that service!!!  They turned out fantastic.   I've gone to the one in DC while transitioning, but now they are offering service for naturals.
> 
> I'm going tomorrow for color and highlight touch up, by the same stylist.  He's a senior student that will be specializing in natural hair once he graduates. I've seen pictures of his work and I'm so excited. Best of all, I'll be paying $45,  plus a complimentary massage and facial!
> 
> I'll post pics tomorrow.




So jealous
None in my area touch dreads  I went red last month and I called Aveda and all yes really all of their trained colorist within 30 miles of me and not one would do my hair.


----------



## pquiles

Lapis said:
			
		

> So jealous
> None in my area touch dreads  I went red last month and I called Aveda and all yes really all of their trained colorist within 30 miles of me and not one would do my hair.



That's really sad.  The owner of the salon I go to here in Killeen is awesome.  She has a huge natural clientele and they do everything.


----------



## Lapis

pquiles said:


> That's really sad.  The owner of the salon I go to here in Killeen is awesome.  She has a huge natural clientele and they do everything.



See I was looking specifically for an aveda colorist, I can walk up the hill from my house and get my hair dyed for $70 at a popular natural spot but I'm not sure what products she uses and she doesn't like to say, with my skin that's asking for trouble and I'm not willing to risk my length on her word that it's "good products"  

I went red on my own it looks dull here but it's actually l'oreal hi-lites magenta so it's bright, sorry for my sweaty forehead and desperately need a palm roll roots.


----------



## pquiles

Lapis said:
			
		

> See I was looking specifically for an aveda colorist, I can walk up the hill from my house and get my hair dyed for $70 at a popular natural spot but I'm not sure what products she uses and she doesn't like to say, with my skin that's asking for trouble and I'm not willing to risk my length on her word that it's "good products"
> 
> I went red on my own it looks dull here but it's actually l'oreal hi-lites magenta so it's bright, sorry for my sweaty forehead and desperately need a palm roll roots.



Pic isn' showing


----------



## Lapis

pquiles said:


> Pic isn' showing



let's try this
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b331/MerryBajan/Untitled.jpg?t=1346702480


----------



## pquiles

Lapis said:
			
		

> let's try this
> http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b331/MerryBajan/Untitled.jpg?t=1346702480



Now that's a 'statement' red!  Love it!  You can get the ombre look with the grow out though...


----------



## Lapis

pquiles said:


> Now that's a 'statement' red!  Love it!  You can get the ombre look with the grow out though...



I'm being diligent with touch up, it's a reversed ombre right now, my hair is close to classic length so the first 20 inches or so is all red, then the next 20 is a mix of black/red.
The dye just did not take well on my dreads lower down altho it was on for 40 mins vs 20 higher up, thankfully it looks good, I have people with dreads asking me for my hairdressers name, lol.


----------



## Kansashalo

Lapis, I love that red!


----------



## pquiles

So... This is a struggle.... I discovered several patches of thinning hair and bald spots on my head when I attempted to do my flat twists yesterday.  I put my big gorl panties on and finished the flat twists, tied my hair up and went to the mall!  
Well... Today... I took the twists down and my hair was dry, crunchy feeling, poofy, hardly defined and dull looking.  Even after I applied oil and moisturizer (As I Am) + Wild Growth) I wanted to cry... Yes-- Seriously!!!  Ive just finished twisting the front and pulled the back up.  This is the result for work... Oh, did I mention ...I'm going to be late 









	

		
			
		

		
	
... See the bald spots and thinning hair?









	

		
			
		

		
	
... Please forgive the lopsided face... Mild stroke last year.  Okay, i'm going to try and brave my bad hair day...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think your hair looks just fine!  Maybe we can offer suggestions for products to avoid the crunchy feeling. What producs did you use to do the twist with?

Oh, I've just taken pics of my new color. I'm really happy with it!!  I'll post pics very soon. Also, I ended up paying only $5 (for the deep treatment). The student asked if I'd like to be a model for a new technique they were learning.  Lawd my legs started trembling and I broke out in a cold sweat :giggles:  the supervising educator came over to reassure me that I'd be ok. So off I went to have color applied and an hour later, I was surprised and so pleased with the results. 

The color is a cherry with subtle blonde highlights.


----------



## chica1

@ Pgquilles - Your hair looks nice to me!  Sometimes we can be our worst critic -  It really suits your face.  You have great skin so you should wear your hair pulled back to show it off!  Werk!  You may want to try jamican black castor oil.  I've been using it on my new growth and it works wonders.  It really softens my hair!

@DC-Cutie - I can't wait to see your color!  I love color!  I've been using henna of late but


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here is my color. please excuse the Don King situation going on, my hair was product free when I took the pics


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Here is my color. please excuse the Don King situation going on, my hair was product free when I took the pics



DC i love, love, love that color.  Thanks for the kind words ladies, it really does keep me encouraged.
The products I tried last night for the flat twists...
- water, coconut and jojoba oils and leave in conditioner mix to dampen hair.
- As I Am Double Butter with Growth Oil light moisturizer to flat twist  and seal ends.  
This morning I took twists down with Growth Oil moisturizer.  The left side of my head looked ...so-so, but the right was a complete puffy disaster.  i didn't take a pic of that... Too embarrassing!
For the style in the pics I used As I Am Daily Moisturizer and Ecostyl w/Argan oil on the edges for the style in rhe pics.


----------



## Lapis

Kansashalo said:


> Lapis, I love that red!



Thanks Kansas 

DC I like your color, very nice.

Pgquilles could it be build up causing the crunchy feeling?


----------



## chica1

@DC-cutie I love that color on you!  It's so pretty!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Lapis said:


> I'm being diligent with touch up, it's a reversed ombre right now, my hair is close to classic length so the first 20 inches or so is all red, then the next 20 is a mix of black/red.
> The dye just did not take well on my dreads lower down altho it was on for 40 mins vs 20 higher up, thankfully it looks good, I have people with dreads asking me for my hairdressers name, lol.



Your hair is classic! I am so jealous!  My next set of locs 5-6 yrs down the line) I want to grow to that length.


----------



## Lapis

talldrnkofwater said:


> Your hair is classic! I am so jealous!  My next set of locs 5-6 yrs down the line) I want to grow to that length.



Thanks, I remember being really jealous of others when mine were short as well but locs do grow fast. 

Have fun when you start yours, be-careful with bleach and product build up.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank you guys so much for the compliments   I just saw Wanda Sykes on The Today show, she has a new color and it's very similar to mine!  I love her hair..


----------



## .pursefiend.

pquiles said:


> So... This is a struggle.... I discovered several patches of thinning hair and bald spots on my head when I attempted to do my flat twists yesterday. I put my big gorl panties on and finished the flat twists, tied my hair up and went to the mall!
> Well... Today... I took the twists down and my hair was dry, crunchy feeling, poofy, hardly defined and dull looking. Even after I applied oil and moisturizer (As I Am) + Wild Growth) I wanted to cry... Yes-- Seriously!!! Ive just finished twisting the front and pulled the back up. This is the result for work... Oh, did I mention ...I'm going to be late
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... See the bald spots and thinning hair?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Please forgive the lopsided face... Mild stroke last year. Okay, i'm going to try and brave my bad hair day...


 
my hair did this in the very beginning. I would have these random bald spots pop up and then they would go away as fast as they came about. when i did notice them i would rub castor oil on the spot whenever i thought about it.. it happened twice..weirdest thing ever



DC-Cutie said:


> Here is my color. please excuse the Don King situation going on, my hair was product free when I took the pics


 

ok big sis! show up and show out! love it


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

talldrnkofwater said:


> Your hair is classic! I am so jealous!  My next set of locs 5-6 yrs down the line) I want to grow to that length.




Did you cut yours off? I just locked a few weeks ago, I gave in


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lapis said:


> See I was looking specifically for an aveda colorist, I can walk up the hill from my house and get my hair dyed for $70 at a popular natural spot but I'm not sure what products she uses and she doesn't like to say, with my skin that's asking for trouble and I'm not willing to risk my length on her word that it's "good products"
> 
> I went red on my own it looks dull here but it's actually l'oreal hi-lites magenta so it's bright, sorry for my sweaty forehead and desperately need a palm roll roots.




When I had locs I went red by using a henna dye I loved it! Pretty color you have here. 

Here's a pic of me just mins before I cut my locs off a few years ago. My red was more of an orange color.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> Here is my color. please excuse the Don King situation going on, my hair was product free when I took the pics




I like this color, I will be looking for a color soon.


----------



## pquiles

.pursefiend. said:
			
		

> my hair did this in the very beginning. I would have these random bald spots pop up and then they would go away as fast as they came about. when i did notice them i would rub castor oil on the spot whenever i thought about it.. it happened twice..weirdest thing ever



This^^^ made me feel so much better.   I was really feeling depressed about it.. . Trying not to be a baby about this journey, but it's been about  a decade since I really wore my own hair.  even then I had issues with my superiors understanding.  In fact, I almost got written up thanks to my hair. .. lol


----------



## Lapis

~Fabulousity~ said:


> When I had locs I went red by using a henna dye I loved it! Pretty color you have here.
> 
> Here's a pic of me just mins before I cut my locs off a few years ago. My red was more of an orange color.



You are pretty!!
I stayed away from henna, I can't keep my hair damp long enough for it to take.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Fabulosity - love the color of your locs!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Did you cut yours off? I just locked a few weeks ago, I gave in



Yes, it's been almost 3 months.  I want to play around w/ loose hair and see if I can grow ,my hair long.
I had them for 10 yrs

I loved your locs!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Lapis said:


> Thanks, I remember being really jealous of others when mine were short as well but locs do grow fast.
> 
> Have fun when you start yours, be-careful with bleach and product build up.



I learned a lot from my first set and I'm not planning on repeating those mistakes.


----------



## pquiles

~Fabulousity~ said:
			
		

> When I had locs I went red by using a henna dye I loved it! Pretty color you have here.
> 
> Here's a pic of me just mins before I cut my locs off a few years ago. My red was more of an orange color.



Very pretty!  You ladies are truly inspirational.


----------



## gre8dane

pquiles said:


> So... This is a struggle.... I discovered several patches of thinning hair and bald spots on my head when I attempted to do my flat twists yesterday. I put my big gorl panties on and finished the flat twists, tied my hair up and went to the mall!
> Well... Today... I took the twists down and my hair was dry, crunchy feeling, poofy, hardly defined and dull looking. Even after I applied oil and moisturizer (As I Am) + Wild Growth) I wanted to cry... Yes-- Seriously!!! Ive just finished twisting the front and pulled the back up. This is the result for work... Oh, did I mention ...I'm going to be late
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... See the bald spots and thinning hair?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Please forgive the lopsided face... Mild stroke last year. Okay, i'm going to try and brave my bad hair day...


 
You have your hands in your hair...but I don't see bad hair day, thinning or bald, just parts!  I had to log on via lap top since I thought I was missing something from the pix on my phone.



DC-Cutie said:


> Here is my color. please excuse the Don King situation going on, my hair was product free when I took the pics


 
Beautiful color and your hair looks so nice & shiny.  My friend had blond highlights put on her curls and now she has limp stringy pieces of hair so it's scary to me.  But she did not go to Aveda and I do not believe her hair stylist knows much about natural hair.



~Fabulousity~ said:


> When I had locs I went red by using a henna dye I loved it! Pretty color you have here.
> 
> Here's a pic of me just mins before I cut my locs off a few years ago. My red was more of an orange color.


 
Just gorgeous!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

talldrnkofwater said:


> Yes, it's been almost 3 months.  I want to play around w/ loose hair and see if I can grow ,my hair long.
> I had them for 10 yrs
> 
> I loved your locs!




I bet your head feels light  I remember when I cut mine off and mine weren't nearly as long as yours.

Thanks!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> Fabulosity - love the color of your locs!




Thanks! I hope I can find it again.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

gre8dane said:


> You have your hands in your hair...but I don't see bad hair day, thinning or bald, just parts!  I had to log on via lap top since I thought I was missing something from the pix on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color and your hair looks so nice & shiny.  My friend had blond highlights put on her curls and now she has limp stringy pieces of hair so it's scary to me.  But she did not go to Aveda and I do not believe her hair stylist knows much about natural hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Just gorgeous!



Thanks! I'm going for a second round. I just locked again after being natural for a year.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

pquiles said:


> Very pretty!  You ladies are truly inspirational.




Thank you. This thread is full of helpful tips but I decided to loc again because i've never been one to dedicate too much time to my hair.


----------



## Myblackbag

Hair looks great, *Fabulousity & DC-Cutie*!


----------



## GOALdigger

Weave and false lashes have ruined the black community. The things I've seen at my job. SMH.


----------



## Lapis

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Thank you. This thread is full of helpful tips but I decided to loc again because i've never been one to dedicate too much time to my hair.




Lazy loc-ers unite! 

Dg lol what you don't like seeing drag queen style lashes on a cashier at 1pm


----------



## pquiles

GOALdigger said:
			
		

> Weave and false lashes have ruined the black community. The things I've seen at my job. SMH.



I love me some good weave, but I will pass on the semi perm lashes.  I had them applied once to attend a ball and they were incredibly uncomfortable.  I went back to have them removed the next day and the solvent used took all of MY lashes out.  
Learning to love my hair now and it's such an interesting journey.


----------



## DC-Cutie

You ever see lashes do old with caked up glue, mascara and eye buggies?  That mess drives me nuts!  And why are women walking around with Vegas showgirl Dancers lashes at work!


----------



## Lapis

pquiles said:


> I love me some good weave, but I will pass on the semi perm lashes.  I had them applied once to attend a ball and they were incredibly uncomfortable.  I went back to have them removed the next day and the solvent used took all of MY lashes out.
> Learning to love my hair now and it's such an interesting journey.



OMG how long did your lashes take to grow back? Did they pay you for removing your lashes? I would have freaked out!

I have a pair of lashes and I won't even try them because my derm warned me if I tried I'd be back at his office paying for steroid shots and looking like I am married to Ike, since my eyes react to a lot of cosmetics I figured I didn't need to add lashes to it

I used to love a good weave but I can't take the lace front chorale right now, everyone thinks they are Bey with these atrocious wigs, and they are full out and grocery shopping! It is NOT that serious to have a full face, lace front, fake lashes and 5 inch heels at 10 am on a Sat in Sam's Club!   

Have fun on your journey, I threaten every once in a while to big chop and straighten my hair but I love being a lazy loc-er 



DC-Cutie said:


> You ever see lashes do old with caked up glue, mascara and eye buggies?  That mess drives me nuts!  And why are women walking around with Vegas showgirl Dancers lashes at work!



Yes! 
I think they believe it looks good, if someone had told them they looked bad they would have stopped, wouldn't they?


----------



## windycityaj

Ha!!  Vegas showgirl eyes!!  It's gotten so out of hand.....


----------



## pquiles

Lapis said:


> OMG how long did your lashes take to grow back? Did they pay you for removing your lashes? I would have freaked out!
> 
> I have a pair of lashes and I won't even try them because my derm warned me if I tried I'd be back at his office paying for steroid shots and looking like I am married to Ike, since my eyes react to a lot of cosmetics I figured I didn't need to add lashes to it
> 
> I used to love a good weave but I can't take the lace front chorale right now, everyone thinks they are Bey with these atrocious wigs, and they are full out and grocery shopping! *It is NOT that serious to have a full face, lace front, fake lashes and 5 inch heels at 10 am on a Sat in Sam's Club! *
> 
> Have fun on your journey, I threaten every once in a while to big chop and straighten my hair but I love being a lazy loc-er
> 
> *Yes!
> I think they believe it looks good, if someone had told them they looked bad they would have stopped, wouldn't they?*



The big deal about trying to look like Beyonce is that they forget to try and look like a better version of themselves.  I actually like to see women decked out when they come out the house... doesn't matter what the occasion... I'm quaint like that.  You don't have to wear the heels and full face, but dingy clothes, dingy hair, just looking scraggly is just not cool looking to me.  

 oh... and to the 2nd bolded piece--- NOPE!!!  They wouldn't.


----------



## Kansashalo

I blame Kim Kardashian for the spider lash hysteria.


----------



## Lapis

pquiles said:


> The big deal about trying to look like Beyonce is that they forget to try and look like a better version of themselves.*  I actually like to see women decked out when they come out the house... doesn't matter what the occasion... *I'm quaint like that.  You don't have to wear the heels and full face, but dingy clothes, dingy hair, just looking scraggly is just not cool looking to me.
> 
> oh... and to the 2nd bolded piece--- NOPE!!!  They wouldn't.



I can't do it, but where I live people usually over do it or under anyway.
I like my clean face or minimal makeup for most days, pony tail, jeans, tee, cute shoes/bag, when I put in the effort it sure as hell will not be for the freezer section.


----------



## GOALdigger

Lapis said:


> Lazy loc-ers unite!
> 
> Dg lol what you don't like seeing drag queen style lashes on a cashier at 1pm


 
Yes lord. I also think lashes require you wearing make up and not a naked face cause it makes it look even more unnatural. I read somewhere that women that wear quick weave, falses on naked faces, and deron sweatsuits have nothing to lose so don't hang around them.



pquiles said:


> I love me some good weave, but I will pass on the semi perm lashes. I had them applied once to attend a ball and they were incredibly uncomfortable. I went back to have them removed the next day and the solvent used took all of MY lashes out.
> Learning to love my hair now and it's such an interesting journey.


 
Yea I had the same result I had no lashes after. I want to learn how to apply indiviuals and strips in more natural glam look but I suck. I don't mine hair weave but let make sure it looks good and second remove and restall after it spoils. 



DC-Cutie said:


> You ever see lashes do old with caked up glue, mascara and eye buggies? That mess drives me nuts! And why are women walking around with Vegas showgirl Dancers lashes at work!


  I don't know and they have the most basic jobs, I stay seeing girls that work at fast food wearing them. These copy shouldhave some type of policy against it what if one fell into someones food. 





Lapis said:


> OMG how long did your lashes take to grow back? Did they pay you for removing your lashes? I would have freaked out!
> 
> I have a pair of lashes and I won't even try them because my derm warned me if I tried I'd be back at his office paying for steroid shots and looking like I am married to Ike, since my eyes react to a lot of cosmetics I figured I didn't need to add lashes to it
> 
> *I used to love a good weave but I can't take the lace front chorale right now, everyone thinks they are Bey with these atrocious wigs, and they are full out and grocery shopping! It is NOT that serious to have a full face, lace front, fake lashes and 5 inch heels at 10 am on a Sat in Sam's Club! *
> 
> Have fun on your journey, I threaten every once in a while to big chop and straighten my hair but I love being a lazy loc-er
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!
> I think they believe it looks good, if someone had told them they looked bad they would have stopped, wouldn't they?


 

Yes. even if you feel the need to be beyonce at the grocery store be BEYONCE not a regret from to wong foo thanks for everything.  Women don't realize that being glam and using all these PROFESSIONAL enhancements are meant for entertainer for TV and phootshoot cause it looks different in those situations rather than under that floursecent lights of a Walmart. SMH



windycityaj said:


> Ha!! Vegas showgirl eyes!! It's gotten so out of hand.....


 


pquiles said:


> *The big deal about trying to look like Beyonce is that they forget to try and look like a better version of themselves. I actually like to see women decked out when they come out the house... doesn't matter what the occasion... I'm quaint like that. You don't have to wear the heels and full face, but dingy clothes, dingy hair, just looking scraggly is just not cool looking to me.*
> 
> oh... and to the 2nd bolded piece--- NOPE!!! They wouldn't.


 
ALL THIS!  Everyone can't be beyonce just be better you stop trying to be a carbon copy of keisha beyonce and nikki it's not going to work. Its not orginal, cute, and most cases just isn't going to work. 



Kansashalo said:


> I blame Kim Kardashian for the spider lash hysteria.


 
Who every made it these women think its ok to go around looking like a vegas girl needs to be slapped.


----------



## GOALdigger

I have nothing against weave and lashes just the dependance some women seem to have on it. Like have you've ever tried to work with you own natural hair (relaxed or not) I mean these women seem to hold on to these weaves long after they have expired. ON this note I'm going to give myself a beauty day and show these women you can look good with what you have without the excessive enhancements.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GOALdigger said:


> I have nothing against weave and lashes just the dependance some women seem to have on it. Like have you've ever tried to work with you own natural hair (relaxed or not) I mean these women seem to hold on to these weaves long after they have expired. ON this note I'm going to give myself a beauty day and show these women you can look good with what you have without the excessive enhancements.



Thank you!  It's a shame women can't work with their own hair, but depend on weaves, extensions and wigs.


----------



## mzbag

I have a quick question when I flat twist my hair it starts out tight, however when I pin it up my twist become loose. 

What can I do for my flat twist to remain tight ?

Thanks !


----------



## DC-Cutie

mzbag said:


> I have a quick question when I flat twist my hair it starts out tight, however when I pin it up my twist become loose. What can I do for my flat twist to remain tight !
> 
> Thanks !



Retwist them (single, not flat) with just a little oil on your hands, to reduce frizz. When you finish, lightly spray the whole head with water.


----------



## mzbag

^Thanks DC Cutie Luv your hair too ! ^

I should have mentioned getting the perm cut off (trimmed) every month my ends are still straight !  

I've been flat twisting not ready for single twist any suggestions ?


----------



## DC-Cutie

mzbag said:


> ^Thanks DC Cutie Luv your hair too ! ^
> 
> I should have mentioned getting the perm cut off (trimmed) every month my ends are still straight !
> 
> I've been flat twisting not ready for single twist any suggestions ?



Flexi rods on the ends works wonders during the transition. I think napptural85 has a video on preserving twist out w/out retwisting. She gathers the hair in a bun. I'll see if I can find the video. 

Re: straight ends, are you flat ironing your hair? If so, could be heat damage.


----------



## mzbag

DC-Cutie said:


> Flexi rods on the ends works wonders during the transition. I think napptural85 has a video on preserving twist out w/out retwisting. She gathers the hair in a bun. I'll see if I can find the video.
> 
> Re: straight ends, are you flat ironing your hair? If so, could be heat damage.


 
^No heat at all just washing, deep conditioning and flat twisting. 

I let my hair air dry and moisturize with shea butter leave in conditioner.

It's been almost 5 months without a touch up my scalp feels so good ! 

Thanks for you help ! Greatly appreciated waiting for the video link !


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if she deleted the vide, because I can't find it. Here is another, that I've tried and it works very well. Kinda like a flat twist, but more defined.


----------



## mzbag

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder if she deleted the vide, because I can't find it. Here is another, that I've tried and it works very well. Kinda like a flat twist, but more defined.




^Thank you for posting ! She has beautiful healthy long thick hair !^

Next visit to my stylist getting all the perm cut off and a twist out !

BTW: DC Cutie did you see The View about 1-2 months ago they interviewed a woman her hair was damaged really bad from perms/colors
she had to get injections in her scalp to try and repair her hair follicles.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mzbag said:


> ^Thank you for posting ! She has beautiful healthy long thick hair !^
> 
> Next visit to my stylist getting all the perm cut off and a twist out !
> 
> BTW: DC Cutie did you see The View about 1-2 months ago they interviewed a woman her hair was damaged really bad from perms/colors
> she had to get injections in her scalp to try and repair her hair follicles.



Oh no!  I didn't see that, but I'm going to search the web, perhaps there is a clip of the segment.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lapis said:


> *Lazy loc-ers unite!*
> 
> Dg lol what you don't like seeing drag queen style lashes on a cashier at 1pm


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> You ever see lashes do old with caked up glue, mascara and eye buggies?  That mess drives me nuts!  And *why are women walking around with Vegas showgirl Dancers lashes at work*!




I see this all the time, they look so crazy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why am I just now discoving the AMAZING slip in tresemme naturals?  My goodness. I timed myself and it only took 4:25 to detangle my hair!


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Why am I just now discoving the AMAZING slip in tresemme naturals?  My goodness. I timed myself and it only took 4:25 to detangle my hair!



Wow... It is awesome!  
Great news to report... Did a twist out and had success.  I used Shea Moisture enhancing smoothie, coconut oil and water.  Hair is so soft and healthy looking in it's dried state.


----------



## Lapis

~Fabulousity~ said:


>



 



DC-Cutie said:


> Why am I just now discoving the AMAZING slip in tresemme naturals?  My goodness. I timed myself and it only took 4:25 to detangle my hair!



Ohh need to try this on my little one's hair.


----------



## brunettevixen

Ladybug09 said:


> Ok ladies. I made a copy of the Curly Girl Handbook Extended Edition (the newest one). I have it in PDF format. If you would like a copy, please send me a Public Message as my Private msgs are full. All I ask is that you don't load it to a public or storage site, or sell it (I know this sounds crazy, but people do it).
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> So far, I'm still goint strong with my growing out phase using the wash n go method and I'm loving it! I'm just doing the cowash, no shampoo/sulfate free or other wise, but I'm thinking of adding this.
> 
> Using the Tresame Botanicals and just bought some Giovanni Deep conditioner.
> 
> 
> I will try to take a pic of my hair at some point.
> 
> 
> DC question: didn't you have your hair cut the 'Deva Curl' way one time? And if so, how did they go about doing that on kinky/AA textured hair VS looser curls and waves?


Hey ladybug can you email me a copy please to bonilla.designs@gmail.com


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> Why am I just now discoving the AMAZING slip in tresemme naturals? My goodness. I timed myself and it only took 4:25 to detangle my hair!


 
Love Tresemme Naturals!!!  I really wish they made this conditioner in the liter size!  Whenever they are on sale @ CVS or Walgreens, I visit as many as I can to stock up.  So if WWIII breaks out, I am covered on the conditioner!


----------



## pquiles

gre8dane said:


> Love Tresemme Naturals!!!  I really wish they made this conditioner in the liter size!  Whenever they are on sale @ CVS or Walgreens, I visit as many as I can to stock up.  So if WWIII breaks out, I am covered on the conditioner!



... I just gave a friend a bottle so she can see the amazing work of this conditioner.  Secretly hoping to convince her to stop straightening her daughter's hair.


----------



## rumixa

pquiles said:


> ... I just gave a friend a bottle so she can see the amazing work of this conditioner.  Secretly hoping to convince her to stop straightening her daughter's hair.


I wld like to try it on my little ones hair..what do u do ..do u use it as a moisturiser ie put in the conditioner and squeeze out please help cause right nw we are using dove with jojoba and coconut oil as a moisturiser ...thnks


----------



## rumixa

Myblackbag said:


> Yeah, I remember Royal Crown in the red can. It used to sit on the kitchen counter while mom heated the straightening comb on the stove. There were 7 of us girls and my mom would line us up. By the time she was done the kitchen was full of smoke. Memories, memories.....


i am from zimbabwe and i remember being 6 and my mom used some shea butter and the "ironing comb" smoking on the stove and i wld be sooooo afraid of getting the edges of my forehead burnt ....memories indeed!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

rumixa said:


> I wld like to try it on my little ones hair..what do u do ..do u use it as a moisturiser ie put in the conditioner and squeeze out please help cause right nw we are using dove with jojoba and coconut oil as a moisturiser ...thnks



Obie- tresseme naturals is a conditioner.  Most people use it to co-wash their hair.  
Oh yes, the memories of the hot comb on the stove.  *shudders*


----------



## pquiles

rumixa said:
			
		

> I wld like to try it on my little ones hair..what do u do ..do u use it as a moisturiser ie put in the conditioner and squeeze out please help cause right nw we are using dove with jojoba and coconut oil as a moisturiser ...thnks



I section my hair and run it through, detangling with my fingers.  I actually scrunch my hair too  (Trying to get the moisture to soak in).  Once I rinse my body off, i then rinse it out with cool water.  I actually re-apply conditioner to hair to style.  I then put  either Wild Growth hair oil  or a bit of coconut oil to seal.  Running it thru from ends to root and squeezing the ends to ensure moisture lock.  I learned a few days ago while watching Deva Curl application process that it's important to gently scrunch hair to get the product in and to lock moisture in.  I then let my hair air dry.  Process doesn't take too long and I have been getting mad compliments on my hair.  
****CAUTION****. Don't use too much oil...


----------



## pquiles

talldrnkofwater said:
			
		

> Obie- tresseme naturals is a conditioner.  Most people use it to co-wash their hair.
> Oh yes, the memories of the hot comb on the stove.  *shudders*



For me, it works great as a leave in too,  I got really pretty, shiny and very soft coils w/o having to use gel.   This is my 1st week trying wash and go w/o gel and I got quite a bit of compliments... Thus, making my journey so much sweeter to bear.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Update:  I've been using tresemme naturals for my curly girl method, instead of my normal DevaCurl  this week. I have to say, I'm really pleased with this product. I applied it to damp hair, no oils or any other styling products. My hair stays soft during the day. 

In the morning, I let steam from the shower revive my hair and then I'll spray it with a little water, fluff with my fingers (at the roots only) and go. 

No crunchiness, no flakes or build up. Overall, I'm very, very happy and the price can't be beat!


----------



## Myblackbag

Washed hair recently. Not much different from my last pic. I think I might need a trim. Do you ladies get your hair blow-dried when you get your hair trimmed? Haven't trimmed my hair since I bc'd 17 months ago.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I keep my hair curly, because I get it cut by a deva trained stylist.


----------



## LADC_chick

Going back a couple of page, but I want to second the suggestion on flexi rods on the ends of hair. They really helped during my transition when my ends were still relaxed.

Also sharing the love on the Tresemme naturals conditioner. I use it as a rinse out, but I love what it does to my hair.


----------



## .pursefiend.

I use flexirods on the ends of my two strands


----------



## juicyincouture

I just straightened my hair and to be honest I am hella nervous because I used a high temperature this time around *sighs*


----------



## juicyincouture

gre8dane said:


> Love Tresemme Naturals!!!  I really wish they made this conditioner in the liter size!  Whenever they are on sale @ CVS or Walgreens, I visit as many as I can to stock up.  So if WWIII breaks out, I am covered on the conditioner!


I have been using Treseme naturals for two years now. Best.$ht.Ever!


----------



## Myblackbag

I like Tresemme naturals. I've never used it for a wash-n-go, but it may be worth trying one day. I usually put it in my hair before I shampoo.


----------



## Kansashalo

Well shoot, I'm going to have to try Tresemme naturals!


----------



## Kansashalo

pquiles said:


> For me, it works great as a leave in too, I got really pretty, shiny and very soft coils w/o having to use gel. This is my 1st week trying wash and go w/o gel and I got quite a bit of compliments... Thus, making my journey so much sweeter to bear.


 
YAY! I'm glad things are working out for you. 



Myblackbag said:


> Washed hair recently. Not much different from my last pic. I think I might need a trim. Do you ladies get your hair blow-dried when you get your hair trimmed? Haven't trimmed my hair since I bc'd 17 months ago.


 
I normally trim and color my hair when it's straight.  I don't even feel like going through the hassel of dealing with a stylist that isn't familiar with curly hair - especially since finding someone with experience on curly hair is low anyway considering the area where I live.


----------



## chica1

@Myblackbag - Your coils are adorable!

 I really need a good conditioner with slip.  I've had a good few weeks and I thought transistioning may be easier than I thought until yesterday!  

My wash went great - I tried two different shampoos that I have in my stash - Devacurl lo poo and L'oreal hydrating shampoo.  Both worked well but then I used my sample of the As I am naturally co-wash and my hair hated it.  Then my conditioner - Strinallah had really no slip and my ends were catching and knotting up.  I couldn't find my Aussie moist so I added some honey which helped a little.  I roller set it and wrapped it last night.  I added some JBCO to my roots and I'm good to go again.  

If I could find a good conditioner with tons of slip, I could make this transition work!  I love playing in my new growth.  Its so soft!  And for the past 3 or 4 weeks, my hair felt like buttah!  My hair is really course so it laughs at HH.  I think I'm going to have to try Tresemme naturals and co-wash more.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I found the "how to maintain your wash n go" video by napptural85


----------



## Myblackbag

chica1 said:


> @Myblackbag - Your coils are adorable!



Thanks, *Chica1*!


----------



## gre8dane

Myblackbag said:


> Washed hair recently. Not much different from my last pic. I think I might need a trim. Do you ladies get your hair blow-dried when you get your hair trimmed? Haven't trimmed my hair since I bc'd 17 months ago.


 
Your hair & those coils are so so cute!!  I trimmed my relaxed ends & a few coils per the cutting technique in the Curly Girl book.  In the spring I plan to get my first real haircut/trim since being curly and I plan to get a Deva cut.  I only wear wash n gos so I want my hair cut in the style I always wear it.



LADC_chick said:


> Also sharing the love on the Tresemme naturals conditioner. *I use it as a rinse out*, *but I love what it does to my hair*.


 
I detangle & rinse the Tresemme as well!  I used to wear it as a leave-in, but no matter how much or how little I used, my hair felt coated as compared to regular leave-in conditioner.



DC-Cutie said:


> I found the "how to maintain your wash n go" video by napptural85




I tried this and it was a FAIL!  I like to keep things very simple and this is a lot IMO.  The crunch of the baggies is irritating and face it, it is NOT sexy!  I might wear a bonnet or loose puffs/ponytails at night, but spraying water (or whatever concoction) & shaking the curls in the morning plumps the squished curls right up.  I don't fret about stretching my curls, but I have tried the ponytail & banding and it did not look nice with long squished stretched curls that are plump on the ends only.   I'm still trying to find a good way of refreshing my hair after working out, especially Bikram Yoga.  With the sweating, my hair gets so thick at the roots and makes my hair big, too big for work.


----------



## Kansashalo

I admire people that can go days with a W-n-G but that doesn't work for me.  At most is 2 days and that's with "pineapple-ing" my hair at night.  I've found that my hair LOVE the moisture from letting the water run through it as I shower.  I don't get it soaking wet but its more than a spritz.


----------



## Myblackbag

Kansashalo said:


> I admire people that can go days with a W-n-G but that doesn't work for me.  At most is 2 days and that's with "pineapple-ing" my hair at night.  I've found that my hair LOVE the moisture from letting the water run through it as I shower.  I don't get it soaking wet but its more than a spritz.



I do a W-n-G using KCCC every week and a half.  After that, I normally wet my hair morning until I'm ready to wash again.


----------



## Myblackbag

Typo above. Meant to say, "I normally wet my hair in the morning....."


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've found that my hair reacts better and produces bigger hair by letting the steam from the shower get to it.   If I do wet it, I just do the plopping method for more volume.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i haven't worn a w-n-g in sooo long.. it's too much of a process now and my hair will still be damp by the time i get off work


----------



## Kansashalo

I keep mine really simple because I've learned that if I put on tons of products like a leave-in conditioner, styling creme, gel, oil my hair will take FOR-EV-ER to dry.  I also don't have time to shingle, stretch curls, etc. either. lol

After co-washing, I squeeze out excess water, apply my styling creme (right now I'm trying a product by Curls called creme brulee something lol ), seal my ends with oil (takes 10 secs) and I let it air dry although I do cheat because while I'm sitting at my make-up vanity getting ready, I do have a fan blowing that helps it dry faster.  The next moring, I'll let the water run through for a few seconds and that's it.  I don't reapply anything except for oil on the end.

Maybe that's why my w-n-g don't last long - I'm using too little product.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

talldrnkofwater said:


> Obie- tresseme naturals is a conditioner.  Most people use it to co-wash their hair.
> Oh yes, *the memories of the hot comb on the stove.  **shudders*




grease popn!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Myblackbag said:


> Washed hair recently. Not much different from my last pic. I think I might need a trim. Do you ladies get your hair blow-dried when you get your hair trimmed? Haven't trimmed my hair since I bc'd 17 months ago.




Looks soft and pretty!


----------



## pquiles

Kansashalo said:
			
		

> Well shoot, I'm going to have to try Tresemme naturals!



Lol... Yes, you'll love it... Or at least like it


----------



## pquiles

Myblackbag said:
			
		

> I like Tresemme naturals. I've never used it for a wash-n-go, but it may be worth trying one day. I usually put it in my hair before I shampoo.



I think you'll like it.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I'm thinking of taking my locs out before they lock


----------



## Kansashalo

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I'm thinking of taking my locs out before they lock


 
Why? (just curious...)


----------



## pquiles

~Fabulousity~ said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of taking my locs out before they lock



What are your plans?


----------



## Myblackbag

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Looks soft and pretty!



Thanks, *Fabulousity*!


----------



## biggirlcurls

Do any of you ladies have (or have friends with longer hair)? I'm at the end of the road with mine and there seems like there isn't anyplace left me to go beyond cutting it all off and starting over again or relaxing it and...? I don't know what. I'm in a rut-buns with headbands have become my staple. It's a little past my bra strap wavy and brushes the very top of my butt when straight. 

I've haven't had a relaxer since December 2002. I would get relaxers every 3-6 months before that. I went to Kuwait/Iraq in March 2003, came back six months later and the woman who did my hair said I didn't really need a relaxer, so I never got another one. I wore my hair straightened and got trims until the last bit of relaxer was trimmed out in 2006. No fanfare. Nothing profound.

I don't fuss with my hair. I wear it wavy 99% of the time-hot oil treatment, wash, deep condition and detangle, and moisturize before applying some mousse or foaming pomade twice a week. I might spritz it with some water in between and I only tie it up when I can remember. 

I've colored and highlighted it (Paul Mitchell and Goldwell). It's brown with blonde highlights now. I might go red with copper highlights and a glaze before the end of the year, but I need something different. I don't mind bangs. I get trims maybe twice a year, but I go to the salon every few weeks for a root touch up. 

My hair is thick, wavy (the ends are little spiral curls, but the length of the hair is small waves), and fine. It doesn't hold a curl very well when straight. I have to detangle it or else it will get matted. 

This was yesterday at the salon before he finished flat ironing it. He trimmed off about an inch or so of see through ends:






This was last year before I colored it again:





Any ideas on what I can do next?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> Why? (just curious...)





pquiles said:


> What are your plans?




I have no idea and I have none that's why they are still sitting in my head


----------



## Ladybug09

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I see this all the time, they look so crazy.


 Hahaha, My Mom calls them tarantulas!


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Why am I just now discoving the AMAZING slip in tresemme naturals? My goodness. I timed myself and it only took 4:25 to detangle my hair!


 Girl your are late to the game...Yes, it is indeed AMAZING!


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> I keep my hair curly, because I get it cut by a deva trained stylist.


 

Which one do you go to? person name, address. Thanks!


----------



## Ladybug09

Pretty hair. I can't give much advice. My Hair is long and I'm the bun queen too! I'm still in the growing out phase though.



biggirlcurls said:


> Do any of you ladies have (or have friends with longer hair)? I'm at the end of the road with mine and there seems like there isn't anyplace left me to go beyond cutting it all off and starting over again or relaxing it and...? I don't know what. I'm in a rut-buns with headbands have become my staple. It's a little past my bra strap wavy and brushes the very top of my butt when straight.
> 
> I've haven't had a relaxer since December 2002. I would get relaxers every 3-6 months before that. I went to Kuwait/Iraq in March 2003, came back six months later and the woman who did my hair said I didn't really need a relaxer, so I never got another one. I wore my hair straightened and got trims until the last bit of relaxer was trimmed out in 2006. No fanfare. Nothing profound.
> 
> I don't fuss with my hair. I wear it wavy 99% of the time-hot oil treatment, wash, deep condition and detangle, and moisturize before applying some mousse or foaming pomade twice a week. I might spritz it with some water in between and I only tie it up when I can remember.
> 
> I've colored and highlighted it (Paul Mitchell and Goldwell). It's brown with blonde highlights now. I might go red with copper highlights and a glaze before the end of the year, but I need something different. I don't mind bangs. I get trims maybe twice a year, but I go to the salon every few weeks for a root touch up.
> 
> My hair is thick, wavy (the ends are little spiral curls, but the length of the hair is small waves), and fine. It doesn't hold a curl very well when straight. I have to detangle it or else it will get matted.
> 
> This was yesterday at the salon before he finished flat ironing it. He trimmed off about an inch or so of see through ends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was last year before I colored it again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas on what I can do next?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Which one do you go to? person name, address. Thanks!



Fiddleheads (Dupont Circle)
I see Beth, the owner


----------



## Kansashalo

biggirlcurls said:


> Do any of you ladies have (or have friends with longer hair)? I'm at the end of the road with mine and there seems like there isn't anyplace left me to go beyond cutting it all off and starting over again or relaxing it and...? I don't know what. I'm in a rut-buns with headbands have become my staple. It's a little past my bra strap wavy and brushes the very top of my butt when straight.
> 
> I've haven't had a relaxer since December 2002. I would get relaxers every 3-6 months before that. I went to Kuwait/Iraq in March 2003, came back six months later and the woman who did my hair said I didn't really need a relaxer, so I never got another one. I wore my hair straightened and got trims until the last bit of relaxer was trimmed out in 2006. No fanfare. Nothing profound.
> 
> I don't fuss with my hair. I wear it wavy 99% of the time-hot oil treatment, wash, deep condition and detangle, and moisturize before applying some mousse or foaming pomade twice a week. I might spritz it with some water in between and I only tie it up when I can remember.
> 
> I've colored and highlighted it (Paul Mitchell and Goldwell). It's brown with blonde highlights now. I might go red with copper highlights and a glaze before the end of the year, but I need something different. I don't mind bangs. I get trims maybe twice a year, but I go to the salon every few weeks for a root touch up.
> 
> My hair is thick, wavy (the ends are little spiral curls, but the length of the hair is small waves), and fine. It doesn't hold a curl very well when straight. I have to detangle it or else it will get matted.
> 
> This was yesterday at the salon before he finished flat ironing it. He trimmed off about an inch or so of see through ends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was last year before I colored it again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas on what I can do next?


 
My hair is long and I don't hardly ever wear buns unless I'm going to bed or need my hair out of my face for that moment. lol  Style wise, I just wear it in the same type of styles as I do when it's straight (parted on one side, top half pinned up with the bottom down, side ponytail).  I just play around with color too mostly.

Is there a DevaCurl salon in your area?  If so, they may be able to point out something new to do with your curly hair as they are trained in the art of styling curly hair.


----------



## gre8dane

Kansashalo said:


> I keep mine really simple because I've learned that if I put on tons of products like a leave-in conditioner, styling creme, gel, oil my hair will take FOR-EV-ER to dry. I also don't have time to shingle, stretch curls, etc. either. lol
> 
> After co-washing, I squeeze out excess water, apply my styling creme (right now I'm trying a product by Curls called creme brulee something lol ), seal my ends with oil (takes 10 secs) and I let it air dry although I do cheat because while I'm sitting at my make-up vanity getting ready, I do have a fan blowing that helps it dry faster. The next moring, I'll let the water run through for a few seconds and that's it. I don't reapply anything except for oil on the end.
> 
> Maybe that's why my w-n-g don't last long - I'm using too little product.


 
My w-n-g is dry before lunch.  I use three three products and when applying, less is more.  I don't put gobs of products in my hair, just a small amount.  If I am heavy handed, it takes my hair all day to dry.

My w-n-g lasts three days before I need to wet my hair for refreshing.  I use coconut oil first to trap the water, then a leave-in conditioner & last a gel.  Sometimes I do not use a gel which yields big hair after the 2d day.  In my attempts to keep things simple, I tried to do oil only, but that did not work out at all!



biggirlcurls said:


> Do any of you ladies have (or have friends with longer hair)? I'm at the end of the road with mine and there seems like there isn't anyplace left me to go beyond cutting it all off and starting over again or relaxing it and...? I don't know what. I'm in a rut-buns with headbands have become my staple. It's a little past my bra strap wavy and brushes the very top of my butt when straight.


 
Your hair is very beautiful curly!  So you are just looking for a new style?  A friend's curls fell to her shoulders, she said it was too long and had it cut into an asymmetrical curly bob, short from the back, longer in the front.  Looks very pretty.  She wears a headband on the first day so the hair will stay out of her face until she wets it again.  *Kansashalo *gave the best advice - go see a Deva stylist.



Kansashalo said:


> My hair is long and I don't hardly ever wear buns unless I'm going to bed or need my hair out of my face for that moment. lol Style wise, I just wear it in the same type of styles as I do when it's straight (parted on one side, top half pinned up with the bottom down, side ponytail). I just play around with color too mostly.
> 
> Is there a DevaCurl salon in your area? If so, they may be able to point out something new to do with your curly hair as they are trained in the art of styling curly hair.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think once your hair gets past a certain length your staying options diminish. I think a new cut would be great. It will also add some volume (provided you see a good stylist)


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Fiddleheads (Dupont Circle)
> I see Beth, the owner


 Thanks!

When should I start getting it Deva cut?...I'm still in the grow out phase, have long hair, so my ends still have mild relaxer. Been growing it out since April.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> When should I start getting it Deva cut?...I'm still in the grow out phase, have long hair, so my ends still have mild relaxer. Been growing it out since April.



Two suggestions:
- go ahead and cut off the relaxed ends now 
- wait until its grown out to a length your comfortable with

If you've been growing out since April and have long hair, your transition could take a year or two, depending on your growth rate.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Two suggestions:
> - go ahead and cut off the relaxed ends now
> - wait until its grown out to a length your comfortable with
> 
> If you've been growing out since April and have long hair, your transition could take a year or two, depending on your growth rate.


 


DC-Cutie said:


> Fiddleheads (Dupont Circle)
> I see Beth, the owner


 ^^I'm doing option 2.
My hair grows really fast.


----------



## .pursefiend.

going to the dominicans today for a blow out.. nervoussss!


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> going to the dominicans today for a blow out.. nervoussss!



Alright!!  Pics please


----------



## pquiles

dc-cutie said:


> alright!!  Pics please



x2


----------



## DC-Cutie

Does anyone know if the Maxglide (smaller version) has been discontinued?


----------



## Kansashalo

I still saw them at Bed, Bath, and Beyond when I was there last week so I don't know.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> I still saw them at Bed, Bath, and Beyond when I was there last week so I don't know.



I wonder if it was leftover stok. Because I asked the manager at my local BBB and was told they no longer carry them.

Where are you located, I wonder if the stores do charge sends?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

biggirlcurls said:


> Do any of you ladies have (*or have friends with longer hair)?* I'm at the end of the road with mine and there seems like there isn't anyplace left me to go beyond cutting it all off and starting over again or relaxing it and...? I don't know what. I'm in a rut-buns with headbands have become my staple. It's a little past my bra strap wavy and brushes the very top of my butt when straight.
> 
> I've haven't had a relaxer since December 2002. I would get relaxers every 3-6 months before that. I went to Kuwait/Iraq in March 2003, came back six months later and the woman who did my hair said I didn't really need a relaxer, so I never got another one. I wore my hair straightened and got trims until the last bit of relaxer was trimmed out in 2006. No fanfare. Nothing profound.
> 
> I don't fuss with my hair. I wear it wavy 99% of the time-hot oil treatment, wash, deep condition and detangle, and moisturize before applying some mousse or foaming pomade twice a week. I might spritz it with some water in between and I only tie it up when I can remember.
> 
> I've colored and highlighted it (Paul Mitchell and Goldwell). It's brown with blonde highlights now. I might go red with copper highlights and a glaze before the end of the year, but I need something different. I don't mind bangs. I get trims maybe twice a year, but I go to the salon every few weeks for a root touch up.
> 
> My hair is thick, wavy (the ends are little spiral curls, but the length of the hair is small waves), and fine. It doesn't hold a curl very well when straight. I have to detangle it or else it will get matted.
> 
> This was yesterday at the salon before he finished flat ironing it. He trimmed off about an inch or so of see through ends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was last year before I colored it again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas on what I can do next?



I know someone who has hair that looks JUST like yours, at first glance of your pics I wondered if you were her. Your hair is really long maybe some layers would help for a different look.



DC-Cutie said:


> I think o*nce your hair gets past a certain length your staying options diminish. I think a new cut would be great*. It will also add some volume (provided you see a good stylist)



 and yes good stylist is def key


----------



## truegem

I am hanging in there.  My hair has been pulled in a ponytail off and on for the last few weeks. I also do braidsets but they only last a few days.  I decided to get a weave to help me transition so that will be put in next week.  It has been neat to watch my hair growing in though.  I keep having the urge to snip my relaxed ends in a few places just to see what is going on.  

After I get my weave taken out I am going to cut my hair to shoulder length.  Let it grow...clip some off and keep repeating.  Honestly I am scared to chop it all off.  I have had long hair for a long time.  I just have to figure out what products are best. Currently it is mostly castor oil and EVOO.  

I think this is going to take about 2 years!!!!  Hoping I can hang in there.


----------



## Kansashalo

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I wonder if it was leftover stok. Because I asked the manager at my local BBB and was told they no longer carry them.
> 
> Where are you located, I wonder if the stores do charge sends?



I don't know but I'm in Wichita, KS so good luck!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> I don't know but I'm in Wichita, KS so good luck!



I called, no luck


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I called, no luck



Are you talking about these?
http://www.misikko.com/maxiglide-mp-flat-iron.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

pquiles said:


> Are you talking about these?
> http://www.misikko.com/maxiglide-mp-flat-iron.html



Yes


----------



## pquiles

I am so enjoying my journey right now.  I have had lots of compliments, inquiries ... And I mean like every single day!!!  

I wasn't having much luck with 2nd day WnG or twist outs and management of SSKs...(pesky little demons).  I watched Jcokes7 and she said she moisturized her hair each night.  I tried the technique w/my own spin.  I initially used Shea Moisture  and coconut oil to do 2 strand twists.   Each night since Sunday I have lightly misted my hair with bottled water,  section, work thru a few drops of jojoba or Wild Growth light oil moisturizer then twist back up.  BTW... Only used my fingers.. NO tools .  Takes just a few minutes too... Which is awesome!!  

I have hardly any hair loss.... See pic --->>>


----------



## LADC_chick

That's why I became such a finger detangling convert. I lose less hair that.

Glad you're enjoying your journey, pquiles!


----------



## .pursefiend.

I forgot to post pics for you ladies. My blowout has lasted 2 weeks so far but I'm cutting it all off a-la-amber rose Friday.. But will still be natural. The pic in the blue is the day I got it done.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Look at my Baby Sis all fancy and cute!!!


----------



## tangowithme

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I know someone who has hair that looks JUST like yours, at first glance of your pics I wondered if you were her. Your hair is really long maybe some layers would help for a different look.
> 
> 
> 
> and yes good stylist is def key



My son was one of these children blessed with "good" hair. It was a mixture of mine, which is as straight as a yardstick, and his African-American Dad's, really nappy. Tobey had these big, big curls no one could resist. And guess what's happening - he's going bald in this thirties!! I mean, as bald as a brass doorknob. 

Pauline, my niece, also has very nice hair. She has a beautiful skin tone (thanks to African-American, Choctaw, French and Irish) and has hair the color of coppery sand, very unusual, and much lighter than her skin. It has definite curl, but just like my son's, they're big curls and very soft to the touch. 

She let it grow for years, and it looks like a big halo around her shoulders, very well taken care of. Oh, she is such a beautiful woman, inside and out.


----------



## tangowithme

.pursefiend. said:


> I forgot to post pics for you ladies. My blowout has lasted 2 weeks so far but I'm cutting it all off a-la-amber rose Friday.. But will still be natural. The pic in the blue is the day I got it done.



Oh, please post your "Amber Rose" haircut pics! You're such a pretty woman, with a smile that can light up a room. I bet that hairstyle will be a sure winner!.


----------



## Kansashalo

.pursefiend. said:


> I forgot to post pics for you ladies. My blowout has lasted 2 weeks so far but I'm cutting it all off a-la-amber rose Friday.. But will still be natural. The pic in the blue is the day I got it done.


 
Oh snap! You already know that we want to see a pic on Friday.  Are you going to change the color too?


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Look at my Baby Sis all fancy and cute!!!


 


tangowithme said:


> Oh, please post your "Amber Rose" haircut pics! You're such a pretty woman, with a smile that can light up a room. I bet that hairstyle will be a sure winner!.


 


Kansashalo said:


> Oh snap! You already know that we want to see a pic on Friday.  Are you going to change the color too?


 
thanks everyone! i definitely enjoyed it while it was long. but i love short hair on me more. i may grow it back.. one day lol

*Kansashalo* - I haven't decided if I'm going to color it yet. So many option now that it will be short


----------



## pquiles

.pursefiend. said:
			
		

> I forgot to post pics for you ladies. My blowout has lasted 2 weeks so far but I'm cutting it all off a-la-amber rose Friday.. But will still be natural. The pic in the blue is the day I got it done.



Your hair is cuuuuuutttee!!!  Can't wait to see pics on Friday :-P


----------



## gre8dane

.pursefiend. said:
			
		

> I forgot to post pics for you ladies. My blowout has lasted 2 weeks so far but I'm cutting it all off a-la-amber rose Friday.. But will still be natural. The pic in the blue is the day I got it done.



Gorgeous blowout!!!  Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

.pursefiend. said:


> I forgot to post pics for you ladies. My blowout has lasted 2 weeks so far but I'm cutting it all off a-la-amber rose Friday.. But will still be natural. The pic in the blue is the day I got it done.



Hair crush! Your hair looks great!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I spent over 4 hours doing a search and destroy on single strand knots!!!!  Uuugggghhhhh....


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> I spent over 4 hours doing a search and destroy on single strand knots!!!!  Uuugggghhhhh....



I have to do that this w/e, so not looking forward to it at all.


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm back to curls since the weather has warmed back up here.  They are looking extra cute today  even the crown section with is NOTORIOUS for just being frizzier than the rest of my hair.  I guess they are happy to be back and get a break from the heat. lol


----------



## gre8dane

I decided to get a hair cut instead of putting it off.  My hair was very uneven & I could no longer hide the uneven layers so it was not hanging nicely.  I went to Oasis Salon in Rockville, MD to get a Deva cut and am very happy with the result.  When I go for another trim, I plan to get hair color.

Before: (I asked my niece to pixelate the pix & she decided to decorate as well)







After:






Days later after I style my way:


----------



## Myblackbag

gre8dane said:


> I decided to get a hair cut instead of putting it off.  My hair was very uneven & I could no longer hide the uneven layers so it was not hanging nicely.  I went to Oasis Salon in Rockville, MD to get a Deva cut and am very happy with the result.  When I go for another trim, I plan to get hair color.
> 
> Before: (I asked my niece to pixelate the pix & she decided to decorate as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days later after I style my way:



Your hair looks wonderful,*Gre8dane*!


----------



## Kansashalo

Gorgeous Gre8dane!


----------



## gre8dane

Thank you Ladies!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looks perfect!  And tell your niece, she's did a great job pixelating :giggles:


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> Looks perfect! And tell your niece, she's did a great job pixelating :giggles:


 
Thank you!  She smiled when I showed her your comment!  I also received a lesson on pixelating photos from her.


----------



## pquiles

gre8dane said:


> I decided to get a hair cut instead of putting it off.  My hair was very uneven & I could no longer hide the uneven layers so it was not hanging nicely.  I went to Oasis Salon in Rockville, MD to get a Deva cut and am very happy with the result.  When I go for another trim, I plan to get hair color.
> 
> Before: (I asked my niece to pixelate the pix & she decided to decorate as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days later after I style my way:




Love it!  YOu look great.... even with the pixels


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> I forgot to post pics for you ladies. My blowout has lasted 2 weeks so far but I'm cutting it all off a-la-amber rose Friday.. But will still be natural. The pic in the blue is the day I got it done.




cutie patootie 

You're gonna cut it all off? Its so healthy and pretty!  
I rem when you first went natural and didn't have any hair, why you going back?


----------



## Ladybug09

Love your curls!!!



gre8dane said:


> I decided to get a hair cut instead of putting it off. My hair was very uneven & I could no longer hide the uneven layers so it was not hanging nicely. I went to Oasis Salon in Rockville, MD to get a Deva cut and am very happy with the result.  When I go for another trim, I plan to get hair color.
> 
> Before: (I asked my niece to pixelate the pix & she decided to decorate as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days later after I style my way:


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I just found out one of my favorite youtubers died during child birth.  So sad, her name was Dawnyele.


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> I just found out one of my favorite youtubers died during child birth.  So sad, her name was Dawnyele.



I saw the video as well   how sad, the little girl lost her mother, the mother will never be able to see her daughter grow up. I pray for her husband, son and rest of her family.


----------



## .pursefiend.

when did this happen? that is so sad!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

.pursefiend. said:


> when did this happen? that is so sad!



I think Friday night.  Her baby is now breathing on his own.


----------



## .pursefiend.

talldrnkofwater said:


> I think Friday night. Her baby is now breathing on his own.


 
i researched more on the other forums. i've never watched her videos but she was very loved

that's great the baby is doing better


----------



## Ladybug09

Dang, her last post was just 2 weeks ago. So sorry to hear that.

ETA:


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=17087521


----------



## pquiles

I just saw an update from Jouelzy on YT.  How sad!


----------



## gre8dane

pquiles said:


> Love it! YOu look great.... even with the pixels


 


Ladybug09 said:


> Love your curls!!!


 
Thank you!!!



talldrnkofwater said:


> I just found out one of my favorite youtubers died during child birth. So sad, her name was Dawnyele.


 
This is so horrible & so sad!


----------



## Ladybug09

H E L P! Ladies I really need your help. My hair is tangling a lot right where the old growth and the new growth meets, but it's only tangling in the back center part of my hair. Recently it tangled, and it was matted, and I lost a lot of hair in that spot. So I would really appreciate if you guys can help me with a product to keep it moist but not heavy. I have not been manipulating it a lot. I just wash it and pull back into a bun and wear it like that throughout the week, so I don't understand why it's getting so tangled. My hair is about waist length, but with the breakage now in some spots it is super short.

I also need a referral to a hair salon where maybe I can go to get it done weekly or biweekly when I don't do it myself but I need a reasonable price because I am NOT going to pay an arm and a leg to have someone just wash and set my hair. Most of you know I live in the DC area Virginia to be precise, so if you can recommend someone I would greatly appreciate it.  

My preference is someone in Virginia. I go to Ethiopian stylists, and she has had my hair very healthy, but the last time I tried to transition to natural hair she convinced me to get a relaxer. So I'm afraid that if I go back even though they do a very good job that she will end up encouraging me to put a relaxer back in. So far I've been relaxer free since April, which I know is not very long in the grand scheme of things but I'm trying to hold out, cuz I know that if I don't go natural this time around, then I'm definitely not going to do it again unless I have a come to Jesus moment and decide to chop it all off like Halle Berry at a mid-life crisis.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> H E L P! Ladies I really need your help. My hair is tangling a lot right where the old growth and the new growth meets, but it's only tangling in the back center part of my hair. Recently it tangled, and it was matted, and I lost a lot of hair in that spot. So I would really appreciate if you guys can help me with a product to keep it moist but not heavy. I have not been manipulating it a lot. I just wash it and pull back into a bun and wear it like that throughout the week, so I don't understand why it's getting so tangled. My hair is about waist length, but with the breakage now in some spots it is super short.
> 
> I also need a referral to a hair salon where maybe I can go to get it done weekly or biweekly when I don't do it myself but I need a reasonable price because I am NOT going to pay an arm and a leg to have someone just wash and set my hair. Most of you know I live in the DC area Virginia to be precise, so if you can recommend someone I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> My preference is someone in Virginia. I go to Ethiopian stylists, and she has had my hair very healthy, but the last time I tried to transition to natural hair she convinced me to get a relaxer. So I'm afraid that if I go back even though they do a very good job that she will end up encouraging me to put a relaxer back in. So far I've been relaxer free since April, which I know is not very long in the grand scheme of things but I'm trying to hold out, cuz I know that if I don't go natural this time around, then I'm definitely not going to do it again unless I have a come to Jesus moment and decide to chop it all off like Halle Berry at a mid-life crisis.



I'd go for a consultation with Harun, at Phillipe Suissa in pentagon city.  He's one of the owners, very gentle with our hair - whether transitioning or all natural. He does my color and blowouts. I've also referred other natural friends to him, they love him!

He will not convince you to get a relaxer, hell work with what you got, get you in and out in about an hour and charges around $45 for a blowout/flat iron (if you need it). 

For tangles, I can't stress the importance of detangling before you pull it back in a bun and if you need to, band it to air dry, remove bands and then pull into bun. 

Product wise:  spritz hair lightly with aloe vera and seal with whipped Shea butter.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I'd go for a consultation with Harun, at Phillipe Suissa in pentagon city.  He's one of the owners, very gentle with our hair - whether transitioning or all natural. He does my color and blowouts. I've also referred other natural friends to him, they love him!
> 
> He will not convince you to get a relaxer, hell work with what you got, get you in and out in about an hour and charges around $45 for a blowout/flat iron (if you need it).
> 
> For tangles, I can't stress the importance of detangling before you pull it back in a bun and if you need to, band it to air dry, remove bands and then pull into bun.
> 
> Product wise:  spritz hair lightly with aloe vera and seal with whipped Shea butter.



 thanks DC! I will definitely check him out. I am so sad because I have a chunk that I pulled out this just because I think it's dry and then its tangled up. Where does one get whipped Shea butter? And aloe vera? Do you get it from Freestyle over in Landmark?

ETA? I have not been using any rubber bands or anything I use those metal hair clamps but no rubber bands whatsoever. I am having a hard time detangling though, and I think that's what leading to the matting. Sigh. Just sad.

Thanks again


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> thanks DC! I will definitely check him out. I am so sad because I have a chunk that I pulled out this just because I think it's dry and then its tangled up. Where does one get whipped Shea butter? And aloe vera? Do you get it from Freestyle over in Landmark?
> 
> ETA? I have not been using any rubber bands or anything I use those metal hair clamps but no rubber bands whatsoever. *I am having a hard time detangling* though, and I think that's what leading to the matting. Sigh. Just sad.
> 
> Thanks again


 
When I detangle, I only do it while my hair is wet and with A LOT of conditioner.  If I feel any knots or areas that are tangled up a little extra, I add more conditioner & work it free, very easy as long as I'm not rushing.  I detangle with my fingers & when I do my weekly deep condition, I follow up with a comb or Denman.  How are you detangling?  You have a lot of hair, are you doing it in the shower?


----------



## Ladybug09

gre8dane said:
			
		

> When I detangle, I only do it while my hair is wet and with A LOT of conditioner.  If I feel any knots or areas that are tangled up a little extra, I add more conditioner & work it free, very easy as long as I'm not rushing.  I detangle with my fingers & when I do my weekly deep condition, I follow up with a comb or Denman.  How are you detangling?  You have a lot of hair, are you doing it in the shower?



Great Dane sadly I'm not detangling enough and I don't have exactly all of the tools. I do have a seamless comb that I use and I have a really wide wide wide tooth comb that I use, but I'm definitely not detangling it often enough. I even started limiting washing it too often during the week so as to minimize the tangling. I'm going to check out DC's guy probably this weekend or next weekend if he can squeeze me in. Cuz the segment that I've lost the hair in is probably about 2 inches long compare to the rest of my hair which I can't even tell you how long it is but it's definitely longer than 2 inches.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> thanks DC! I will definitely check him out. I am so sad because I have a chunk that I pulled out this just because I think it's dry and then its tangled up. Where does one get whipped Shea butter? And aloe vera? Do you get it from Freestyle over in Landmark?
> 
> ETA? I have not been using any rubber bands or anything I use those metal hair clamps but no rubber bands whatsoever. I am having a hard time detangling though, and I think that's what leading to the matting. Sigh. Just sad.
> 
> Thanks again



I make my own whipped Shea butter, getting my butter from coastal scents. Look up naptural85, I use her tutorial. Aloe Vera water, I get from whole foods - the brand is Greg's Aloe. You can also make your own with aloe gel and distiller water (I use fruit of the earth brand). 

Never use rubber bands, I use snag proof hair elasticity. Goody's makes them.  If you don't want to band, after you've detangled, apply your products then twist or braid the sections to let them air dry. 

Another detangling tip: invest in that Ouidad double detangler. It will truly help. Then follow up with a denman brush. 
http://www.ouidad.com/Double-Detangler



gre8dane said:


> When I detangle, I only do it while my hair is wet and with A LOT of conditioner.  If I feel any knots or areas that are tangled up a little extra, I add more conditioner & work it free, very easy as long as I'm not rushing.  I detangle with my fingers & when I do my weekly deep condition, I follow up with a comb or Denman.  How are you detangling?  You have a lot of hair, are you doing it in the shower?



ITA to the lots of water and conditioner. Currently, I'm really liking tresemme naturals and yes to carrots. Both provide a lot of slip and have good ingredients. 

I don't have the patients to finger comb, but detangling in the shower with running water helps a lot.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I make my own whipped Shea butter, getting my butter from coastal scents. Look up naptural85, I use her tutorial. Aloe Vera water, I get from whole foods - the brand is Greg's Aloe. You can also make your own with aloe gel and distiller water (I use fruit of the earth brand).
> 
> Never use rubber bands, I use snag proof hair elasticity. Goody's makes them.  If you don't want to band, after you've detangled, apply your products then twist or braid the sections to let them air dry.
> 
> Another detangling tip: invest in that Ouidad double detangler. It will truly help. Then follow up with a denman brush.
> http://www.ouidad.com/Double-Detangler
> 
> ITA to the lots of water and conditioner. Currently, I'm really liking tresemme naturals and yes to carrots. Both provide a lot of slip and have good ingredients.
> 
> I don't have the patients to finger comb, but detangling in the shower with running water helps a lot.



Alright I will try these methods out. I do use the goodies ouchless bands but those are the only ones that I use. And yeah I also do the braid up for twist up of the individual sections whenever I detangle. The ouidads double comb tangler I heard you talk about that before and you said you got it from Ulta right?  My hair grows really fast, in fact the snappage occurs dead smack in the center of my head I can camouflage it and I can cover it and it will grow really fast it just makes me really sad that I know my hair before I started trying the grow out process was really healthy it still is healthy but just seeing whole section snappage makes me very despondent.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I started snipping out of sheer boredom last night. I might finish or go to the salon, it's time for a whole new 'do!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:
			
		

> Alright I will try these methods out. I do use the goodies ouchless bands but those are the only ones that I use. And yeah I also do the braid up for twist up of the individual sections whenever I detangle. The ouidads double comb tangler I heard you talk about that before and you said you got it from Ulta right?  My hair grows really fast, in fact the snappage occurs dead smack in the center of my head I can camouflage it and I can cover it and it will grow really fast it just makes me really sad that I know my hair before I started trying the grow out process was really healthy it still is healthy but just seeing whole section snappage makes me very despondent.



I wonder if the snapping could be due to a need for some sort of protein treatment or just the matting and lack of moisture?


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> I started snipping out of sheer boredom last night. I might finish or go to the salon, it's time for a whole new 'do!


 
cut it allllllllllllllllllllllll off


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder if the snapping could be due to a need for some sort of protein treatment or just the matting and lack of moisture?


 

 so, last night I washed, condtioned, and detangled (underwater with lots of condition for like 2 hrs!!!), then I sat for another 2+ hourse and blowdried section by section so I could see the damage I've done....One side is shorter than the other, from pulling out hair, and then of course where I took out the chunk of hair, it's thinner there, but overall my hair is very thick, may try to take and load a pic tonight. I probably really need to get it trimmed...I want to keep the length for now for my ponytails, but I know eventually I will need to even it up.

I am going to start using my Nioxin (which really does work) again to get it back growing fast and thick in that one section. I do have protein treatments, so I may do one of those this weekend.

DC I'm conditioning, but is that not enough??? I will try to do your shea butter mix stuff....My problem, I like soft, moisturized hair, but not HEAVY with prodct hair. KWIM?

FYI: don't cut all of your hair off.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I forgot to ask, what conditioner are you using?


----------



## Ladybug09

I have some of the Giovanni hair mask deep conditioner (don't really like it, but got a big container and going to use it al up.

I love the Tressame Botanical and I use that a lot.

I also have the Cholesterol and Aphogee Protein treatments. I have lots of other conditioners (w silicones though....but I may eventually use them to get rid of them).

I have not been using shampoos cause they strip all of the Moisture out...The only time I've used the shampoos if I have product buildup and want to strip it out.


----------



## pquiles

Ladybug09 said:


> I have some of the Giovanni hair mask deep conditioner (don't really like it, but got a big container and going to use it al up.
> 
> I love the Tressame Botanical and I use that a lot.
> 
> I also have the Cholesterol and Aphogee Protein treatments. I have lots of other conditioners (w silicones though....but I may eventually use them to get rid of them).
> 
> I have not been using shampoos cause they strip all of the Moisture out...The only time I've used the shampoos if I have product buildup and want to strip it out.



I am new to being natural, but I've learnt that using products bad for my hair or that I don't like makes me unhappy.  Especially if they've got Silicone in them.


----------



## Ladybug09

i haven't been using the ones with silicones....I have them and paid $$ for them, so eventually I will finish them off to get rid of them.


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> so, last night I washed, condtioned, and detangled (*underwater with lots of condition for like 2 hrs*!!!), then I sat for another 2+ hourse and blowdried section by section so I could see the damage I've done....One side is shorter than the other, from pulling out hair, and then of course where I took out the chunk of hair, it's thinner there, but overall my hair is very thick, may try to take and load a pic tonight. I probably really need to get it trimmed...I want to keep the length for now for my ponytails, but I know eventually I will need to even it up.
> 
> DC I'm conditioning, but is that not enough??? I will try to do your shea butter mix stuff....My problem, I like soft, moisturized hair, but not HEAVY with prodct hair. KWIM?


 
Wow!  Were you two hours in the shower?  Maybe you can leave the conditioner in & detangle with a water bottle while watching a movie!  I'll have to remember & post some YTers with super long hair like yours who show their regimen.  I didn't really pay attention to them since my hair is short, but I know hair care changes a little as the hair grows.  

Also, check out long-time transitioner videos on YT which may have some really good tips.  You have some new growth & that demarcation line can be irritating.  I remember when my hair was relaxed & long, & I waited a long time between relaxers how my hair would shed like crazy and it would be challenging to comb my wet hair.

Shea butter, as much as I love it for my skin, is too heavy for my hair.  If you find that to be the case, I recommend Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl & Style Conditioning Milk.  It smells divine & is thin/thick & moisturizing without being greasy.

http://www.target.com/p/shea-moistu...ing-milk-8-oz/-/A-12239779#prodSlot=large_1_3



Ladybug09 said:


> i haven't been using the ones with silicones....I have them and paid $$ for them, so eventually I will finish them off to get rid of them.


 
There is nothing wrong with conditioners with silicone.  They usually have to be paired with a shampoo due to build-up which you will be able to feel in your hair.  The only rule I follow with conditioners due to how they feel in my hair is: if it's a rinse-out, I rinse it out & will use a leave-in conditioner as a leave-in.  The only conditioner I leave-in are the Deva conditioners, but I guess you can say they are made to be used as leave-in.


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> The *ouidads double comb tangler* I heard you talk about that before and you said you got it from Ulta right?


 
I have this also and agree it is a good!  I use fingers first & finish with this or the Denman.  Lately I prefer the Ouidad double comb, but out of sight, out of mind, The Daughter usurped the comb.  

I got mine from Sephora during one of their 20% off sales.


----------



## juicyincouture

DC-Cutie said:


> I started snipping out of sheer boredom last night. I might finish or go to the salon, it's time for a whole new 'do!



I'm fighting the urge to cut mine. 
Its long and I love it but its SO BORING! 

I need a change just contemplating what kind....maybe a new color? idk!!!!

can't wait to see what you do with yours


----------



## juicyincouture

.pursefiend. said:


> I forgot to post pics for you ladies. My blowout has lasted 2 weeks so far but I'm cutting it all off a-la-amber rose Friday.. But will still be natural. The pic in the blue is the day I got it done.



Hey I remember when just cut your hair, so cute! Glad you are happy w the mane, welcome to the dark side  :devil:

LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

Alright, I've decided on my new 'do:

First is the color, second pic is the cut


----------



## Ms Star

Great thread! Been natural now for 7 years and loving it!! The Kinky Curly Knot Today  Detangling Conditioner is my best friend lol.


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> Alright, I've decided on my new 'do:
> 
> First is the color, second pic is the cut


 
This is edgy!  You are going to look sooo goooood!  Can't wait for your pix!


----------



## juicyincouture

DC-Cutie said:


> Alright, I've decided on my new 'do:
> 
> First is the color, second pic is the cut



Very pretty!


----------



## djsmom

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Alright, I've decided on my new 'do:
> 
> First is the color, second pic is the cut



oh gosh, this is my first time visiting this thread and I was just telling my friends about this hairstyle. I went to this event called Nappy-Oke and there were quite a few ladies wearing a version that hairstyle and they all looked great. I am really thinking about cutting my hair. I love it.


----------



## smile4me6

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Alright, I've decided on my new 'do:
> 
> First is the color, second pic is the cut



Love love love it!!!!!


----------



## juicyincouture

Does anyone have styling ideas for BSL hair? I have been wearing buns and flexi rod styles its getting hella boring lol.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Ms Star said:


> Great thread! Been natural now for 7 years and loving it!! The Kinky Curly Knot Today  Detangling Conditioner is my best friend lol.



Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Ladybug09

gre8dane said:


> Wow! Were you two hours in the shower? Maybe you can leave the conditioner in & detangle with a water bottle while watching a movie! I'll have to remember & post some YTers with super long hair like yours who show their regimen. I didn't really pay attention to them since my hair is short, but I know hair care changes a little as the hair grows.
> 
> Also, check out long-time transitioner videos on YT which may have some really good tips. You have some new growth & that demarcation line can be irritating. I remember when my hair was relaxed & long, & I waited a long time between relaxers how my hair would shed like crazy and it would be challenging to comb my wet hair.
> 
> Shea butter, as much as I love it for my skin, is too heavy for my hair. If you find that to be the case, I recommend Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl & Style Conditioning Milk. It smells divine & is thin/thick & moisturizing without being greasy.
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/shea-moistu...ing-milk-8-oz/-/A-12239779#prodSlot=large_1_3
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with conditioners with silicone. They usually have to be paired with a shampoo due to build-up which you will be able to feel in your hair. The only rule I follow with conditioners due to how they feel in my hair is: if it's a rinse-out, I rinse it out & will use a leave-in conditioner as a leave-in. The only conditioner I leave-in are the Deva conditioners, but I guess you can say they are made to be used as leave-in.


 
Yes ma'am, I was in the shower from 745 to about 1000....I tried doing the spritzing bottle, but I find I have to do it saturated wet IN the shower, or damp, semi dry out....it tangles too much, wet, outside the shower. 

Before and After reading this post I've confirmed that the product is also contributing to some of the tangling. When I leave it in intead of it being immersed into the hair, it's just sitting on it, drying and then sticking/gluing strands of my hair together. I'm definitely going to use ONLY leave in as a leave in.

I may try the Shea and your spray you talked about... Definitely going to get the brush and comb. *Which brush did you guys get, there are sooooo many!!!!!*

Will check out the vids too.

Also, can anyone recommend a good hair get that is not hard or drying but holds good?



DC-Cutie said:


> Alright, I've decided on my new 'do:
> 
> First is the color, second pic is the cut


 cute style....when Mine gets all natural and curly, I really want to add blondish, and auburnish highlights...My hair is a sandy-medium-to darker brown tones and I love those kid of highlights on me.

colors like this, but much more dispersed with darker hues on curly hair.

or the top pic at this link.

http://www.missjessies.com/Pictures/Before-and-After-2


I also like the blond of the chick at the very bottom....
http://www.missjessies.com/Pictures/Transitions

Is miss jessies 'silkner' a relaxer/texturizer??


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug - I like EcoStyler gel, aloe Vera or homemade flaxseed gel. No flakes, nice hold and no crunchy feeling. 

For brushes - Denman is all I use, besides the Ouidad detangler.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Ladybug - I like EcoStyler gel, aloe Vera or homemade flaxseed gel. No flakes, nice hold and no crunchy feeling.
> 
> For brushes - Denman is all I use, besides the Ouidad detangler.



Oops I don't think I was clear enough, which Denman brush do you use out of all of them? I I see that there so many so I was just wondering which one to get.


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:


> Alright, I've decided on my new 'do:
> 
> First is the color, second pic is the cut



Now that's FIERCE!!!


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> Yes ma'am, I was in the shower from 745 to about 1000....I tried doing the spritzing bottle, but I find I have to do it saturated wet IN the shower, or damp, semi dry out....it tangles too much, wet, outside the shower.
> 
> Before and After reading this post I've confirmed that the product is also contributing to some of the tangling. When I leave it in intead of it being immersed into the hair, it's just sitting on it, drying and then sticking/gluing strands of my hair together. I'm definitely going to use ONLY leave in as a leave in.
> 
> I may try the Shea and your spray you talked about... Definitely going to get the brush and comb. *Which brush did you guys get, there are sooooo many!!!!!*
> 
> Will check out the vids too.
> 
> Also, can anyone recommend a *good hair get* that is not hard or drying but holds good?
> 
> 
> cute style....when Mine gets all natural and curly, I really want to add blondish, and auburnish highlights...My hair is a sandy-medium-to darker brown tones and I love those kid of highlights on me.
> 
> colors like this, but much more dispersed with darker hues on curly hair.
> 
> or the top pic at this link.
> 
> http://www.missjessies.com/Pictures/Before-and-After-2
> 
> 
> I also like the blond of the chick at the very bottom....
> http://www.missjessies.com/Pictures/Transitions
> 
> Is miss jessies* 'silkner'* a relaxer/*texturizer*??


 
I have the Denman D41 which is recommended for long, thick curly hair.  The pins are spaced wide apart and the Denman makes the curls SPRING to life.  My Daughter was standing over me one day saying she wishes her hair would curl like that.

http://www.sallybeauty.com/volumizing-brushes/SBS-103205,default,pd.html

The gels/styling products I'm using are Ecostyler clear gel & Kinky Curly Custard with leave-ins & the Giovanni Mousse on top of Deva conditioners.  A little goes a long way and the gels dry a little to real hard depending on how much I use; the Deva conditioners also dry a little hard.  This frustrated me until I read the Curly Girl book about the gel cast.  Once I scrunch my hair, it is very soft.  My hair does not feel dry ever since I start with oil & then use a leave-in conditioner.  Reference hold, I figure the Ecostyler is the best, but I don't worry about it anymore with my wash-n-gos.  Working out & sweating, especially in Bikram Yoga, wrecks havoc on my curls so I have to refresh them anyway.  I suspect I will be able to get more hold from the gel as my hair grows & I get more hang time.  

I've always thought Miss Jessie's Silkener is a texturizer to relax & elongate the curl.  I KNEW which pictures you were referring to at the links, I remember them since those are the type of colors I want to play with in the spring.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Oops I don't think I was clear enough, which Denman brush do you use out of all of them? I I see that there so many so I was just wondering which one to get.



I have the D4 & D3



gre8dane said:


> I've always thought Miss Jessie's Silkener is a texturizer to relax & elongate the curl.



BINGO!  It's basically a texturizer.  Years ago they weren't disclosing that to customers.


----------



## Ladybug09

Where does 1 get this eco styler gel? Also gr8Dane I bought the hibiscus flower conditioner i also bought the hold stuff. Will let you know how it works with my hair. 

DC, I still need to buy the detangler. Have you guys heard of the Tangle Teaser? A friend told me about that, she said she bought it from Sallys.


----------



## smile4me6

Ladybug09 said:
			
		

> Where does 1 get this eco styler gel? Also gr8Dane I bought the hibiscus flower conditioner i also bought the hold stuff. Will let you know how it works with my hair.
> 
> DC, I still need to buy the detangler. Have you guys heard of the Tangle Teaser? A friend told me about that, she said she bought it from Sallys.



I got my ecostyler gel from Sally's


----------



## Ladybug09

smile4me6 said:
			
		

> I got my ecostyler gel from Sally's



Thank you much!


----------



## chica1

Ladybug09 said:


> DC, I still need to buy the detangler. Have you guys heard of the Tangle Teaser? A friend told me about that, she said she bought it from Sallys.


 
@Ladybug, I was reading some of the earlier posts.  I got my last perm in May/June and I ran into some detangling issues about a month ago.  The area where my hair broke off was prone to matting also after shampooing.  I'm not sure if it was due to the conditioner I was using (Hairveda Strinallah) or the need to trim.  So I stopped my ban on silicone conditoners and got a much need trim.  I also gave myself a henna treatment and that helped a lot!  No more matting and much shorter detangling sessions.  I actually bought some cheap conditioner from Trader Joes and use some conditioner that I got from the domincan salon and my hair seems to like it.  I also bought Mizani's Nightime H20 treatment.  Its full of everything thing naturals hate but I haven't suffered any breakage during transistioning.  It makes my hair very soft and my transition has been easy breazy since I discovered it.   My hair is super dense and super thick so if it works for me I'm sure it will work for most.

Do you all look at Mahogany Curls on Youtube?  That girl can work some Ecostyler gel!

@DCCutie - I like that cut!  That's the perfect cut for curlies and it looks easy to maintain.  I wish you didn't post that b/c I may have to copy! LOL!

Has anyone in the DC area gone to the Cole Steven's salon?  I want to try it.  I go to Seven & Company sometimes also.


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> BINGO! It's basically a texturizer. *Years ago they weren't disclosing that to customers*.


 
Given the prices of their products, this news does not surprise me.

When do you plan to get the cut & color?



Ladybug09 said:


> Where does 1 get this eco styler gel? Also gr8Dane I bought the hibiscus flower conditioner i also bought the hold stuff. Will let you know how it works with my hair.
> 
> DC, I still need to buy the detangler. Have you guys heard of the Tangle Teaser? A friend told me about that, she said she bought it from Sallys.


 
You can also get Ecostyler gel at your beauty supply store and they usually have different sizes, real tiny Ecostyler to sample to the big 5 lb'er.  Freestyle Beauty Supply in Alexandria has the different sizes.

Also, there are several different types of Ecostyler gels.  Mahogany Curls, like *chica1* said, has done a video about the different gels.  Of all the gels I've considered, I prefer the Krystal clear Ecostyler over the Olive Oil since I use oil in my hair already, I don't like the smell of the Argan oil & the Brown gel reminds me of the beauty salon , hard finger waves & hard french rolls. 

Ref the Tangle Teaser, I didn't too much research since I'm happy with the comb/Denman, but it seems it was real popular at first and then received bad reviews due to causing hair damage or split ends or something like that.



chica1 said:


> Do you all look at Mahogany Curls on Youtube? That girl can work some Ecostyler gel!


 
Yes, she has really beautiful curls!  Here is her video:


----------



## Ladybug09

chica1 said:


> @Ladybug, I was reading some of the earlier posts. I got my last perm in May/June and I ran into some detangling issues about a month ago. The area where my hair broke off was prone to matting also after shampooing. I'm not sure if it was due to the conditioner I was using (Hairveda Strinallah) or the need to trim. So I stopped my ban on silicone conditoners and got a much need trim. I also gave myself a henna treatment and that helped a lot! No more matting and much shorter detangling sessions. I actually bought some cheap conditioner from Trader Joes and use some conditioner that I got from the domincan salon and my hair seems to like it. I also bought Mizani's Nightime H20 treatment. Its full of everything thing naturals hate but I haven't suffered any breakage during transistioning. It makes my hair very soft and my transition has been easy breazy since I discovered it.  My hair is super dense and super thick so if it works for me I'm sure it will work for most.
> 
> Do you all look at Mahogany Curls on Youtube? That girl can work some Ecostyler gel!
> 
> @DCCutie - I like that cut! That's the perfect cut for curlies and it looks easy to maintain. I wish you didn't post that b/c I may have to copy! LOL!
> 
> Has anyone in the DC area gone to the Cole Steven's salon? I want to try it. I go to Seven & Company sometimes also.


 
The conditioner I am using doesn't have silicone...U used to do henna, but  can't do it now as I have residual chemical color in my hair....You can't/should not mix the two.

A girl I know used to only go to the Cole Stevens salon in MD. I think she still does...her hair is short/natural, but she straightens it all the time.


----------



## Ladybug09

Thanks for all the feedback, you guys are awesome!

a friend of mine who is natural (going on 2 years/year and a half) something like that...said that she was wearing her hair straight lately, and EVERYONE has been saying how much they like her hair, and one even said, they like her hair better straight...this had her perplexed...made her start thinking, "do I not look as good with my hair natural"


----------



## gre8dane

Check your inboxes - I received an email for the Beauty.com Friends & Family (20% off) sale.  Kinky Curly products are available on Beauty.com so this is the time to stock up & save (I've never seen it on sale anywhere).



Ladybug09 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback, you guys are awesome!
> 
> a friend of mine who is natural (going on 2 years/year and a half) something like that...said that she was wearing her hair straight lately, and EVERYONE has been saying how much they like her hair, and one even said, they like her hair better straight...this had her perplexed...made her start thinking, "do I not look as good with my hair natural"


 
What does she like?  Plus, her straight hair is a change from what they have grown used to see, so maybe that is it and she's just as beautiful as before.  I've had people say they prefer my hair curly over straight or vice versa, tell me to cut my hair short again, or to relax & get my pixie cut back or relax and grow back long.  One old guy was adament about me relaxing my hair again.


----------



## Ladybug09

chica1 said:


> @Ladybug, I was reading some of the earlier posts. I got my last perm in May/June and I ran into some detangling issues about a month ago. The area where my hair broke off was prone to matting also after shampooing. I'm not sure if it was due to the conditioner I was using (Hairveda Strinallah) or the need to trim. So I stopped my ban on silicone conditoners and got a much need trim. I also gave myself a henna treatment and that helped a lot! No more matting and much shorter detangling sessions. I actually bought some cheap conditioner from Trader Joes and use some conditioner that I got from the domincan salon and my hair seems to like it. I also bought Mizani's Nightime H20 treatment. Its full of everything thing naturals hate but I haven't suffered any breakage during transistioning. It makes my hair very soft and my transition has been easy breazy since I discovered it.  My hair is super dense and super thick so if it works for me I'm sure it will work for most.
> 
> Do you all look at Mahogany Curls on Youtube? That girl can work some Ecostyler gel!
> 
> @DCCutie - I like that cut! That's the perfect cut for curlies and it looks easy to maintain. I wish you didn't post that b/c I may have to copy! LOL!
> 
> Has anyone in the DC area gone to the Cole Steven's salon? I want to try it. I go to Seven & Company sometimes also.


 


gre8dane said:


> Check your inboxes - I received an email for the Beauty.com Friends & Family (20% off) sale. Kinky Curly products are available on Beauty.com so this is the time to stock up & save (I've never seen it on sale anywhere).
> 
> 
> 
> What does she like? Plus, her straight hair is a change from what they have grown used to see, so maybe that is it and she's just as beautiful as before. I've had people say they prefer my hair curly over straight or vice versa, tell me to cut my hair short again, or to relax & get my pixie cut back or relax and grow back long. One old guy was adament about me relaxing my hair again.


 

She likes it either way, but she said she does know that at least chin length hair looks best on her...and I think when it shrinks, it shrinks much shorter than that. She said that she has really kinky hair.

Regarding the sale...make sure they don't include any exceptions from the sale.


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> Regarding the sale...make sure they don't include any exceptions from the sale.


 
That is why I posted it here.  Beauty.com 20% off sales are almost like Sephora with very few exceptions, maybe 4-5 brands.  The Kinky Curly is good for the 20% off, unlike curlmart.com.  Too many exceptions to even be able to enjoy the discount!  But many of those brands on curlmart.com are available @ Freestyle BSS.


----------



## chica1

Ladybug09 said:


> The conditioner I am using doesn't have silicone...U used to do henna, but can't do it now as I have residual chemical color in my hair....You can't/should not mix the two.
> 
> A girl I know used to only go to the Cole Stevens salon in MD. I think she still does...her hair is short/natural, but she straightens it all the time.


 
Hey Ladybug - Do you know which stylist your friend goes to? I got an appointment w/ Sylvia.

I've henna'd over my highlighted hair with no problem. As long as you use BAQ henna, there should be no issue but if your uncomfortable I understand! I asked a ton of questions on Beauty Brains and Henna for Hair. I did some strand tests before I took the henna plunge and know I'm the henna queen! LOL! It does loosen your curls and I really didn't notice it while I relaxed but now I notice it.

@Gre8dane - Can you send me the code too?  I love Kinky Curly!  I love Mahogany Curls hair too! Her wash n gos are EVERYTHING and seem effortless! I only have about 2 or 3 inches of natural hair so my permed hair still dominates. I can't get a good wash n go yet but I'm going to try next summer.


----------



## Ladybug09

gre8dane said:
			
		

> That is why I posted it here.  Beauty.com 20% off sales are almost like Sephora with very few exceptions, maybe 4-5 brands.  The Kinky Curly is good for the 20% off, unlike curlmart.com.  Too many exceptions to even be able to enjoy the discount!  But many of those brands on curlmart.com are available @ Freestyle BSS.


Good to know. I've never ordered from them before.




			
				chica1 said:
			
		

> Hey Ladybug - Do you know which stylist your friend goes to? I got an appointment w/ Sylvia.
> 
> I've henna'd over my highlighted hair with no problem. As long as you use BAQ henna, there should be no issue but if your uncomfortable I understand! I asked a ton of questions on Beauty Brains and Henna for Hair. I did some strand tests before I took the henna plunge and know I'm the henna queen! LOL! It does loosen your curls and I really didn't notice it while I relaxed but now I notice it.
> 
> @Gre8dane - Can you send me the code too?  I love Kinky Curly!  I love Mahogany Curls hair too! Her wash n gos are EVERYTHING and seem effortless! I only have about 2 or 3 inches of natural hair so my permed hair still dominates. I can't get a good wash n go yet but I'm going to try next summer.



She said that she's to go to Diane the owner of Cole Stevens the salon. That was the only stylist she ever went to. She said now she has all of her hair like a buzz cut so she has not been going in a while. But she said the quality of work that cool Stevens does is awesome and that if you walked out of there unsatisfied she would be very surprised.

Thanks for the tip about the henna.

Also, I'm in the same predicament as you with the amount of new growth and then I have a lot have relaxed hair after that.


----------



## LADC_chick

So, my friend just big chopped (or simply cut off all her hair--whatever terminology you want to use). I was climbing into bed to hit the hay and I saw a text from her half an hour ago. She cut off all her hair! It's shorter than Tia Mowry's hair right now.

I commend her. Some of y'all may remember how long it took me to finally snip off the relaxed ends of my hair. My friend, on the other hand, inadvertently went natural when she couldn't find time in her schedule to get to the salon. Three or four months later (today basically) she said she'd finally found time for the salon and was going in today for them to do something with her head.

I don't know the whole story yet though. She's going to share it with me tomorrow.

Night!


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:
			
		

> So, my friend just big chopped (or simply cut off all her hair--whatever terminology you want to use). I was climbing into bed to hit the hay and I saw a text from her half an hour ago. She cut off all her hair! It's shorter than Tia Mowry's hair right now.
> 
> I commend her. Some of y'all may remember how long it took me to finally snip off the relaxed ends of my hair. My friend, on the other hand, inadvertently went natural when she couldn't find time in her schedule to get to the salon. Three or four months later (today basically) she said she'd finally found time for the salon and was going in today for them to do something with her head.
> 
> I don't know the whole story yet though. She's going to share it with me tomorrow.
> 
> Night!



I bet a man is involved. Usually when women go to extremes and stuff like that and it's not planned of cutting their hair, dying hair, usually its relationship stress or man stress.


----------



## gre8dane

chica1 said:


> @Gre8dane - Can you send me the code too? I love Kinky Curly! I love Mahogany Curls hair too! Her wash n gos are EVERYTHING and seem effortless! I only have about 2 or 3 inches of natural hair so my permed hair still dominates. I can't get a good wash n go yet but I'm going to try next summer.


 
There is no code for the sale, it's available by linking via the email.  I checked Temptalia and she posted a link, so shop for your Kinky Curly with that link!!:

http://www.temptalia.com/


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, I've had a change of heart on the cut.  After talking to my stylist who cuts my hair, she mentioned the upkeep and the growing out phase!  Lord, I hadn't even given a thought to the upkeep on a short cut.

**BIG SIGH**

Re: Cole Stevens - I have a couple of friends that go there and LOVE it.  Both see the owner.  One has been natural for about 7 years, the other just finished her transition last month and went to this salon during that time.  She said they are really professional, on time and are more into 'haircare' than just 'hairstyling'.

Re: henna and hair dye - I was a henna user during my transition.  But decided to see a professional when I wanted color, because I wasn't sure of the results I'd get with off the counter hair colors.


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug09 said:


> I bet a man is involved. Usually when women go to extremes and stuff like that and it's not planned of cutting their hair, dying hair, usually its relationship stress or man stress.


 
  this statement just got REAL for me!

*looks in mirror at my new highlights*


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:
			
		

> this statement just got REAL for me!
> 
> *looks in mirror at my new highlights*



Lol


----------



## chica1

Ladybug09 said:


> Good to know. I've never ordered from them before.
> 
> 
> 
> She said that she's to go to Diane the owner of Cole Stevens the salon. That was the only stylist she ever went to. She said now she has all of her hair like a buzz cut so she has not been going in a while. But she said the quality of work that cool Stevens does is awesome and that if you walked out of there unsatisfied she would be very surprised.
> 
> Thanks for the tip about the henna.
> 
> Also, I'm in the same predicament as you with the amount of new growth and then I have a lot have relaxed hair after that.


 
Thanks for the tip!  I'll have to change my appointment and go with the owner.



gre8dane said:


> There is no code for the sale, it's available by linking via the email. I checked Temptalia and she posted a link, so shop for your Kinky Curly with that link!!:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/


 
Thanks for the link!

Has anyone tried the Mahogany curls method for wash n gos?  My hair is blown out so I tried a bit on my edges but I used the trader joes condish.  It worked well.  I may experiement during the holidays so if I mess up no one but family will see.    I still have a ton of relaxed hair and I use henna so I'm not sure how well it will work.


----------



## Ladybug09

I belive she said the owner doesn't take on new clients cause she's not there on a daily basis. But she's said that the stylist hired are of the best quality.





chica1 said:


> Thanks for the tip! I'll have to change my appointment and go with the owner.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link!
> 
> Has anyone tried the Mahogany curls method for wash n gos? My hair is blown out so I tried a bit on my edges but I used the trader joes condish. It worked well. I may experiement during the holidays so if I mess up no one but family will see.  I still have a ton of relaxed hair and I use henna so I'm not sure how well it will work.


----------



## gre8dane

chica1 said:


> *Thanks for the link*!
> 
> Has anyone tried the *Mahogany curls method for wash n gos*? My hair is blown out so I tried a bit on my edges but I used the trader joes condish. It worked well. I may experiement during the holidays so if I mess up no one but family will see.  I still have a ton of relaxed hair and I use henna so I'm not sure how well it will work.


 
YW!  I just ordered some more Knot Today.

MahonganyCurls does her wash n go using the Curly Girl Method right?  Cowash, leave-in conditioner & gel or has she changed??  I do the Curly Girl Method with a few adjustments and I'm loving my WNGs now that I've figured out how to do it for my hair.  I switch up whether I leave in a Deva conditioner with foam/mousse or use a leave-in conditioner & gel.  I also shampoo & deep condition each week and I start my styling with coconut oil.  Don't know about the relaxed hair & henna, maybe braid the relaxed part?


----------



## Ladybug09

gre8dane said:


> YW! I just ordered some more Knot Today.
> 
> MahonganyCurls does her wash n go using the Curly Girl Method right? Cowash, leave-in conditioner & gel or has she changed?? I do the Curly Girl Method with a few adjustments and I'm loving my WNGs now that I've figured out how to do it for my hair. I switch up whether I leave in a Deva conditioner with foam/mousse or use a leave-in conditioner & gel. I also shampoo & deep condition each week and I start my styling with coconut oil. Don't know about the relaxed hair & henna, maybe braid the relaxed part?


 ARrrrrrrg my msg didnt' send....don't even feel like typing it again....arrrrrg, might as well
figured out what was dangling my hair worse....the conditioner I was leaving it that is not a leave in.

Have not used the conditioning milk yet, but have used the hold and shine...love how it leaves the hair soft and it smells really good.


----------



## every1dreams

I'm natural. New to the thread so just read the title and 1st post. I'll probably go thru them at some point, but if b4 I do, I say something that's already been touched on, then forgive. In saying that, I just wanted to make it known that I straighten w/a flat iron. I adore my curls n kinks and wear my hair curly quite often, its just so much easier to handle when it's straight. I noticed most ladies in natural forums look down on that. Hope that's not the case here. I'll post some updated pics of my hair either way. This is how it looked w/hilites, I've since went back to all black. Glad to have found this thread bc I was actually thinking of starting 1. 












W & w/o products curly


----------



## Ladybug09

It looks very pretty and healthy!

And no,we aren't haters here....everyone's very encouraging.


----------



## LADC_chick

Ladybug09 said:


> I bet a man is involved. Usually when women go to extremes and stuff like that and it's not planned of cutting their hair, dying hair, usually its relationship stress or man stress.


Haha! I don't think that was it, though, from her story. She came back from her trip after midnight and made the mistake of trying to do her hair for work that very moment (some dry shampoo that she said made her look like Ashy Larry so she had wash it out with liquid shampoo). Her hair got tangled afterward then she tried cutting off some of the relaxed ends and, according to  her, ended up looking like a a shocked Q-tip. So after that she just threw the hair back into some kind of bun thing and went to work that morning. After work, she made another friend go with her to look for a salon, but found that not a lot of them were open on Monday night. They ended up at a barber and the guy started cutting the hair and she had a puffy afro and thought they were done, and he was like, Nope, then cut it real low.


every1dreams said:


> I'm natural. New to the thread so just read the title and 1st post. I'll probably go thru them at some point, but if b4 I do I say something that's already been touched on, then forgive. In saying that, I just wanted to make it known that I straighten w/a flat iron. I adore my curls n kinks and wear my hair curly quite often, its just so much easier to handle when it's straight. I noticed most ladies in natural forums look down on that. Hope that's not the case here. I'll post some updated pics of my hair either way. This is how it looked w/hilites, I've since went back to all black. Glad to have found this thread bc I was actually thinking of starting 1.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1939516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1939517
> 
> 
> 
> W & w/o products curly
> 
> View attachment 1939536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1939537



You don't have to worry about that here. I've not seen anyone getting all heated (pun intended) because another woman chooses to flat iron. As a matter of fact, I straightened my hair a couple weeks ago, but that only lasted a week. I go to the gym several times a week, so trying to keep it straight for longer than a week doesn't fly. I'll probably straighten it again in the spring time just to switch it up.


----------



## every1dreams

Ladybug09 said:
			
		

> It looks very pretty and healthy!
> 
> And no,we aren't haters here....everyone's very encouraging.



Thank you, I do appreciate that. I just find that I end up losing more hair when I go curly, mainly bc I either do a wash n go or make the curls tighter with a wand. I wish I had the patience some of you ladies have, bc I think going all the way natural with no heat is a lot of work, at least on my hair. The twist out and braid outs take up to 2dys to dry and while I find many of the styles beautiful when I see them on others I just don't think they work for me. I wash once a week straighten w/minimal heat one stroke and wrap it every nite. It does help that the humidity in Colorado is so low that I don't frizz. It was harder in other states when I'd have to go over it at least twice on medium or high.


----------



## every1dreams

You don't have to worry about that here. I've not seen anyone getting all heated (pun intended) because another woman chooses to flat iron. As a matter of fact, I straightened my hair a couple weeks ago, but that only lasted a week. I go to the gym several times a week, so trying to keep it straight for longer than a week doesn't fly. I'll probably straighten it again in the spring time just to switch it up.[/QUOTE]

Lol, that was funny. Thanks again. I run at least 3miles a day 4-6 dys a week and my trick is the stocking scunciis they don't pull or crease. I do a high ponytail and then a smooth bun. I leave the bun in when I get home and wrap a scarf around the edge when I shower to smooth it out. I like it with a little texture n curls so the bun lets it flow nicely or you can just wrap it back b4 you shower.


----------



## Kansashalo

every1dreams said:
			
		

> I'm natural. New to the thread so just read the title and 1st post. I'll probably go thru them at some point, but if b4 I do, I say something that's already been touched on, then forgive. In saying that, I just wanted to make it known that I straighten w/a flat iron. I adore my curls n kinks and wear my hair curly quite often, its just so much easier to handle when it's straight. I noticed most ladies in natural forums look down on that. Hope that's not the case here. I'll post some updated pics of my hair either way. This is how it looked w/hilites, I've since went back to all black. Glad to have found this thread bc I was actually thinking of starting 1.
> 
> W & w/o products curly



Girl, I flatiron my hair as do others so no worries there.  I just got highlightes too.  lol

We are here to help one another have healthy hair first and foremost.

Welcome!


----------



## every1dreams

Kansashalo said:
			
		

> Girl, I flatiron my hair as do others so no worries there.  I just got highlightes too.  lol
> 
> We are here to help one another have healthy hair first and foremost.
> 
> Welcome!



Thank you. I miss my hi-lites, but there's no way I could get them anytime soon, since I probably still have residue from going back to black, enjoy.


----------



## Kansashalo

every1dreams said:


> Thank you. I miss my hi-lites, but there's no way I could get them anytime soon, since I probably still have residue from going back to black, enjoy.


 
Thanks.  So last year I attempted to go back to black (LOVED IT) and it lasted for about a two weeks.  It gradually washed out over a month or so and I ended up with "ombre" hair - which worked since that was the style.    So because I was unintentionally on trend I just left it alone until 2 weeks ago.


----------



## every1dreams

Kansashalo said:
			
		

> Thanks.  So last year I attempted to go back to black (LOVED IT) and it lasted for about a two weeks.  It gradually washed out over a month or so and I ended up with "ombre" hair - which worked since that was the style.    So because I was unintentionally on trend I just left it alone until 2 weeks ago.



Did you use a rinse or permanent color? I used a permanent black so it stuck, actually it wasn't all black, it gave me some medium reddish brown hi-lites n I went with it for a few mths, then when I moved to Colorado in July I just went all black. My hair is so stubborn on its own. That's why I ended up natural. Back in 95 I had that Anita baker cut ( don't judge me, it was in then) but I had a relaxer n it was strawberry blonde, dyed 3xs in 1 week ( I'd done it b4 n had no issues) cpl dys later I was bald in the middle so I just went to a barber and had him shave it. Now I play with colors every 3-5yrs figure that gives all the previous color time to completely grow out since I trim every 4-6 wks.


----------



## Myblackbag

gre8dane said:


> Check your inboxes - I received an email for the Beauty.com Friends & Family (20% off) sale.  Kinky Curly products are available on Beauty.com so this is the time to stock up & save (I've never seen it on sale anywhere).



Thanks, *gre8dane* just found the link for this.


----------



## Lapis

Ladies anyone use As I Am products?
I hit sally's yesterday for some new stuff for my little one's hair, picked up curlformers, denman brush, some eco gel and the as I am doublebutter cream because the ladies in there said it was their most popular natural hair product.

I'm hoping I didn't make a $25 mistake, I used it on dd's hair tonight and it seems really nice, we'll see when next week comes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lapis said:


> Ladies anyone use As I Am products?
> I hit sally's yesterday for some new stuff for my little one's hair, picked up curlformers, denman brush, some eco gel and the as I am doublebutter cream because the ladies in there said it was their most popular natural hair product.
> 
> I'm hoping I didn't make a $25 mistake, I used it on dd's hair tonight and it seems really nice, we'll see when next week comes.



I used one of the products to do a twist out on my sisters hair - it was so/so.  The smell was overwhelming, to me.  Too sweet or something.

But, if you don't like it, Sally's has a return policy.


----------



## Lapis

DC-Cutie said:


> I used one of the products to do a twist out on my sisters hair - it was so/so.  The smell was overwhelming, to me.  Too sweet or something.
> 
> But, if you don't like it, Sally's has a return policy.



The smell isn't bad, but I also went in first with some CD's Lisa hair elixir that I added tea tree oil too (I have MUCHO lice fear so I add tea tree oil to all her sprays, oils etc) tea tree oil cuts the sweet smells of most things.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lapis said:


> The smell isn't bad, but I also went in first with some CD's Lisa hair elixir that I added tea tree oil too (I have MUCHO lice fear so I add tea tree oil to all her sprays, oils etc) tea tree oil cuts the sweet smells of most things.



lice fear?


----------



## Lapis

DC-Cutie said:


> lice fear?



Ok I'm not American, so imagine my surprise when all my white mom friends here tell me about their kids getting lice and how it's basically normal, and I find out black people do get lice too, well I have long dreads and lice + dreads = hair cut.
Tea tree oil keeps lice away, tea tree oil is in 90% of all hair products in this house! I don't play.


----------



## DC-Cutie

FYI: tea tree works best on the scalp, so I wouldn't waste it putting in products such as conditioner and styling products, made for the hair, not the scalp.


----------



## pquiles

Lapis said:
			
		

> Ladies anyone use As I Am products?
> I hit sally's yesterday for some new stuff for my little one's hair, picked up curlformers, denman brush, some eco gel and the as I am doublebutter cream because the ladies in there said it was their most popular natural hair product.
> 
> I'm hoping I didn't make a $25 mistake, I used it on dd's hair tonight and it seems really nice, we'll see when next week comes.



I have tried several of the As I Am products and returned most of them.  I tried the double butter too... i thought for the price, my Shea Moisture mix worked better so I returned it to Sally's.  The only one I kept and continue to buy multiples of is the Coconut Co-Wash.  My Sally's sells out quickly so I normally get the last 2 or 3 on the shelf.


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey ladies....I'm wearing a W-n-G this morning to give my hair a break from the flatiron.  It was defintely an adjustment stepping outside in 40 degree weather with damp hair.  I've got to come up with a way to combat this so I may attempt to wash at night, pineapple, and see what happens the next morning.  My hair LOVES moisture from water so I'm hoping to wake up with my usual curls and not some half straight/half curly mess.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Lapis

DC-Cutie said:


> FYI: tea tree works best on the scalp, so I wouldn't waste it putting in products such as conditioner and styling products, made for the hair, not the scalp.



No I'm not using it for it's other purposes, just for the smell as a lice repellent.


----------



## gre8dane

How are you all cutting your hair, while it is curly or while straight?  I had the Deva cut because I wear WNG all the time and wanted to clean up the shape.  But I flat ironed my hair for the first time in 2.5 years and my hair is so uneven and my ends are a MESS.  I notice neither when I wear my hair curly, but I do not want to have split ends that continue to travel up the hair shaft.  So I'm thinking while the Deva cut is great for the shape, cutting hair while it is straight is best since the health of the ends are more visible.  (?!?)  What is your experience?


----------



## DC-Cutie

gre8dane said:


> How are you all cutting your hair, while it is curly or while straight?  I had the Deva cut because I wear WNG all the time and wanted to clean up the shape.  But I flat ironed my hair for the first time in 2.5 years and my hair is so uneven and my ends are a MESS.  I notice neither when I wear my hair curly, but I do not want to have split ends that continue to travel up the hair shaft.  So I'm thinking while the Deva cut is great for the shape, cutting hair while it is straight is best since the health of the ends are more visible.  (?!?)  What is your experience?



I get my hair curt while curly and when I blow it out, the shape is still perfect. It takes my stylist about 2 hours to get the cut right for wearing it curly and straight. 

However, I get it trim/dusted when straight, every month . Just enough to get rid of split ends and single strand knots, but not too much to mess up the shape of my deva cut.


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> Have not used the conditioning milk yet, but have used the hold and shine...love how it leaves the hair soft and *it smells really good*.



Mmmmm - yes, smell so good!  I've been using it this weekend!



every1dreams said:


> I'm natural. New to the thread so just read the title and 1st post. I'll probably go thru them at some point, but if b4 I do, I say something that's already been touched on, then forgive. In saying that, I just wanted to make it known that I straighten w/a flat iron. I adore my curls n kinks and wear my hair curly quite often, its just so much easier to handle when it's straight. I noticed most ladies in natural forums look down on that. Hope that's not the case here. I'll post some updated pics of my hair either way. This is how it looked w/hilites, I've since went back to all black. Glad to have found this thread bc I was actually thinking of starting 1.



Wow, your hair is beautiful!!  And your ends....I just discovered my ends look horrible!  Have you ever experienced curls not curling due to heat damage from flat ironing?



Myblackbag said:


> Thanks, *gre8dane* just found the link for this.



Whatdidyouget!!!!!!! 



Kansashalo said:


> Hey ladies....I'm wearing a W-n-G this morning to give my hair a break from the flatiron.  It was defintely an adjustment stepping outside in 40 degree weather with damp hair.  I've got to come up with a way to combat this so I may attempt to wash at night, pineapple, and see what happens the next morning.  My hair LOVES moisture from water so I'm hoping to wake up with my usual curls and not some half straight/half curly mess.
> 
> *fingers crossed*



Same question to you: do your curls bounce back nicely after flat ironing for some time?  Any heat damage, straight pieces?  The change in weather is making me, once again, consider wigs (won't happen!) & weave/braid (yeah right!) so I just flat ironed it and I like the change.

I have two microfiber turbans, one to catch the rest of the excess drip/water and the second to soak up the last bit of water.  By the time I leave for work, my hair is only damp, no drip & not wet.  I have gone to sleep (by mistake) with the second turban on & my hair turned out fine and is a great option for morning.



Lapis said:


> No I'm not using it for it's other purposes, just for the smell as a lice repellent.



Love your picture of Queen Margrethe II -  her!


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> I get my hair curt while curly and when I blow it out, the shape is still perfect. It takes my stylist about 2 hours *to get the cut right for wearing it curly and straight. *
> However, I get it trim/dusted when straight, every month . Just enough to get rid of split ends and single strand knots, but not too much to mess up the shape of my deva cut.



Thanks.  In your experience, did you have to be specific with the Deva stylist that you like to wear your hair straight as well?  I'm trying to figure out what went wrong, my hair is so uneven.  I understand some of my curls are tighter than others, but dang - the way my hair is hanging right now is


----------



## DC-Cutie

gre8dane said:


> Thanks.  In your experience, did you have to be specific with the Deva stylist that you like to wear your hair straight as well?  I'm trying to figure out what went wrong, my hair is so uneven.  I understand some of my curls are tighter than others, but dang - the way my hair is hanging right now is



I didn't have to be specific, she asked me of I wore it straight sometimes and to bring in a pic of me wearing it straight. She took it from there. I'll admit, I was nervous the first time I had a blowout after my cut, but the shape was perfect. 

Are you in the DC area? Where do you get your hair cut?


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> I didn't have to be specific, she asked me of I wore it straight sometimes and to bring in a pic of me wearing it straight. She took it from there. I'll admit, I was nervous the first time I had a blowout after my cut, but the shape was perfect.
> 
> Are you in the DC area? Where do you get your hair cut?



Yes, I went to Oasis Salon in Rockville, MD.  I didn't even talk to her about the different styles since I only do WNG.  But I have changed my mind since drying & straightening was a lot easier than I thought.  I'm going to take pix & email the stylist.

Who & where do you go?


----------



## DC-Cutie

gre8dane said:


> Yes, I went to Oasis Salon in Rockville, MD.  I didn't even talk to her about the different styles since I only do WNG.  But I have changed my mind since drying & straightening was a lot easier than I thought.  I'm going to take pix & email the stylist.
> 
> Who & where do you go?



I see Beth at fiddleheads, she's the owner. I found her from another African American natural blogger and have recommended a few others to her. She really takes her time and knows what the hell she's doing!


----------



## Myblackbag

gre8dane said:


> Whatdidyouget!!!!!!!



I bought some Kinky Curly Knot Today and Curling Custard.


----------



## Kansashalo

gre8dane said:


> Same question to you: do your curls bounce back nicely after flat ironing for some time? Any heat damage, straight pieces? The change in weather is making me, once again, consider wigs (won't happen!) & weave/braid (yeah right!) so I just flat ironed it and I like the change.
> 
> I have two microfiber turbans, one to catch the rest of the excess drip/water and the second to soak up the last bit of water. By the time I leave for work, my hair is only damp, no drip & not wet. I have gone to sleep (by mistake) with the second turban on & my hair turned out fine and is a great option for morning.



My hair bounces back fine from a flatiron - no damage or straight pieces.  I blowdry on low heat with just a thermal heat protectant (Alterna bamboo) and coconut oil on the ends.  I flatiron with my CHI (one pass, using a comb as a guide and that's it.  During the one pass, I also curl my hair with the CHI too.  

My flatiron last anywhere from 1 - 2 weeks, depending upon my activities.  At night to hold the curl, I just pull my hair up in a high ballet bun and in the morning, my curls are just as bouncy as the day before although it does gradually loosen as the days progress (and as I put more coconut oil on the ends as needed).

I'll try the microfiber turbans and see what happens.


----------



## every1dreams

gre8dane said:
			
		

> Mmmmm - yes, smell so good!  I've been using it this weekend!
> 
> Wow, your hair is beautiful!!  And your ends....I just discovered my ends look horrible!  Have you ever experienced curls not curling due to heat damage from flat ironing?
> 
> Whatdidyouget!!!!!!!
> 
> Same question to you: do your curls bounce back nicely after flat ironing for some time?  Any heat damage, straight pieces?  The change in weather is making me, once again, consider wigs (won't happen!) & weave/braid (yeah right!) so I just flat ironed it and I like the change.
> 
> I have two microfiber turbans, one to catch the rest of the excess drip/water and the second to soak up the last bit of water.  By the time I leave for work, my hair is only damp, no drip & not wet.  I have gone to sleep (by mistake) with the second turban on & my hair turned out fine and is a great option for morning.
> 
> Love your picture of Queen Margrethe II -  her!



Def, but it has reverted since I moved to Colorado. I discovered a new flat iron (to me) called HerStyler. It may be a combo of that and the low humidity here bc I barely have it 1/4 of the way up which would be at least low or under 80deg on a reg flat iron. It's not as smooth as in that pic bc that's when I lived in Florida n used higher heat, but I now prefer it with a more textured look instead of bone straight. Plus I trim by the farmers almanac once a month. I only cut when I want layers which is every 6-8mths.


----------



## Regee

Some beautiful naps ladies!

 I'm natural too,  since 1998. Now I sport a TWA! Too many other things to do than fool with my hair all the time 
 Nice looking at all yours!!! Keep up the great work:+)


----------



## every1dreams

After a wash, air dried b4 straightening. I'm using this product called Living Proof, I go back n forth with Wen. Living Proof has a restoring mask that even tho I adore Wen's six thirteen, I actually think the living proof is better, but I keep going back to the Wen bc it's a cleansing shampoo. As you may notice its not as bone straight as when I had hi-lites bc I'm more concerned with getting my texture back completely.


----------



## Kansashalo

Pretty! I personally don't care for 'bone straight' hair so I think it looks great.


----------



## every1dreams

Kansashalo said:
			
		

> Pretty! I personally don't care for 'bone straight' hair so I think it looks great.



Thanks, it took a while to adjust. Especially since between Jamaica & Florida I end up looking like Diana Ross no matter what I do. Then I remembered I used to try to find weaves to look like Diana Ross... Go figure.


----------



## noonoo07

every1dreams said:
			
		

> After a wash, air dried b4 straightening. I'm using this product called Living Proof, I go back n forth with Wen. Living Proof has a restoring mask that even tho I adore Wen's six thirteen, I actually think the living proof is better, but I keep going back to the Wen bc it's a cleansing shampoo. As you may notice its not as bone straight as when I had hi-lites bc I'm more concerned with getting my texture back completely.



Love this!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Welp ladies, I had quite a bit of heat damage from my visit with the Dominicans ..and now my short hair won't curl like it used to. I'm gonna have to cut it much shorter. It's a mess


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:
			
		

> Pretty! I personally don't care for 'bone straight' hair so I think it looks great.


 I don't like it bone straight either. I like it to have picture too





			
				.pursefiend. said:
			
		

> Welp ladies, I had quite a bit of heat damage from my visit with the Dominicans ..and now my short hair won't curl like it used to. I'm gonna have to cut it much shorter. It's a mess


You cannot go to the Dominicans like that. I use to go to them once at most twice a month. you would be amazed how some people go to them every week. And that is a lot of heat!


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> Welp ladies, I had quite a bit of heat damage from my visit with the Dominicans ..and now my short hair won't curl like it used to. I'm gonna have to cut it much shorter. It's a mess



Nooooooo!!!!!!!!!!'


----------



## DC-Cutie

every1dreams - you have very nice hair and so thick!  I agree, I like it not so straight with some texture. 

Question for my fellow naturals: I'm thinking of doing a twist out on dry hair (normally I do it on freshly washed wet hair). Any suggestion for products, techniques, do you prefer dry twistouts  over wet, pros/cons....

Thanks!


----------



## Kansashalo

.pursefiend. said:
			
		

> Welp ladies, I had quite a bit of heat damage from my visit with the Dominicans ..and now my short hair won't curl like it used to. I'm gonna have to cut it much shorter. It's a mess



Oh man    sorry


----------



## gre8dane

.pursefiend. said:


> Welp ladies, I had quite a bit of heat damage from my visit with the Dominicans ..and now my short hair won't curl like it used to. I'm gonna have to cut it much shorter. It's a mess



Damage from one or multiple visits?!  Sorry to hear that!!  Is there no way to salvage the curls and coax them back?  I watched the video below since I'm a little panicked about how my hair will look once I wash it again.  It seems some are able to blowdry & iron their hair all the time with no impact to curls while others have to be more careful.  I have to find some more videos:


----------



## .pursefiend.

This was only one visit ladies.. most of it curls up but my sides are very straight. Its growing out very fast but im about to start over

Unless you intend on remaining straight i'd think three times about going to them


----------



## every1dreams

.pursefiend. said:
			
		

> Welp ladies, I had quite a bit of heat damage from my visit with the Dominicans ..and now my short hair won't curl like it used to. I'm gonna have to cut it much shorter. It's a mess



Thanks ladies!!! Love your curls DC. Try an aphogee treatment pursefiend, I've seen it work for many, not me, but give it a try b4 you start chopping, I refuse to chop off again. I still have heat damage but I find ways around it when I go curly since its more wavey than straight.


----------



## LADC_chick

.pursefiend. said:


> Welp ladies, I had quite a bit of heat damage from my visit with the Dominicans ..and now my short hair won't curl like it used to. I'm gonna have to cut it much shorter. It's a mess


Awww. Sorry! I've heard they use super high heat on everything at the Dominicans. How short is your hair right now?


DC-Cutie said:


> every1dreams - you have very nice hair and so thick!  I agree, I like it not so straight with some texture.
> 
> Question for my fellow naturals: I'm thinking of doing a twist out on dry hair (normally I do it on freshly washed wet hair). Any suggestion for products, techniques, do you prefer dry twistouts  over wet, pros/cons....
> 
> Thanks!


I've never done a complete dry twist out; I usually lightly spritz my hair with some water/aloe vera juice mix just so it's more manageable. So, my suggestion would be a spray bottle with water for just a very light spritz and a styler of your choice. I'm loyal to the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie for my "dry" twist outs. I know you've said in the past that it doesn't do much for your hair, but I think whatever styler would work. 

I tend to like dry twist outs more than twist outs after freshly washed hair because I've got a bit more stretch when it's dry. When I twist my hair after it's freshly washed I still get a lot of shrinkage. (After this latest straightening session several weeks back, I learned that I get about 60% shrinkage, coils v. straight.)


----------



## naturalhairgirl

Ladybug09 said:


> Ok ladies. I made a copy of the Curly Girl Handbook Extended Edition (the newest one). I have it in PDF format. If you would like a copy, please send me a Public Message as my Private msgs are full. All I ask is that you don't load it to a public or storage site, or sell it (I know this sounds crazy, but people do it).
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> So far, I'm still goint strong with my growing out phase using the wash n go method and I'm loving it! I'm just doing the cowash, no shampoo/sulfate free or other wise, but I'm thinking of adding this.
> 
> Using the Tresame Botanicals and just bought some Giovanni Deep conditioner.
> 
> 
> I will try to take a pic of my hair at some point.
> 
> 
> DC question: didn't you have your hair cut the 'Deva Curl' way one time? And if so, how did they go about doing that on kinky/AA textured hair VS looser curls and waves?


could i get a copy of this please. I've been looking everywhere and I have never been able to find it


----------



## QueenMaa

My hair is all natural. I really like shea moisture african black soap shampoo and I also use shea moisture's hair smoothie. I also have been using straight coconut oil too. It makes your hair nice and soft. My sister has been using castor oil. I'm going to get some from the health food store because I have heard it was good for hair growth.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

So, coconut oil really keeps natural hair moisturized? my hair is as dry as the sahara and I don't know what to use...any advice on product I can shop at amazon would be highly appreciated,too!


----------



## Kansashalo

I think so.  I use pure coconut oil on my scalp (its solid like a hair grease) and on my ends (just rub in the hands to melt into an oil).


----------



## Kansashalo

gre8dane said:


> Damage from one or multiple visits?!  Sorry to hear that!!  Is there no way to salvage the curls and coax them back?  I watched the video below since I'm a little panicked about how my hair will look once I wash it again.  *It seems some are able to blowdry & iron their hair all the time with no impact to curls while others have to be more careful*.  I have to find some more videos:



I think what keeps me from having issues are:
 - I deep condition both before straightening and definitely after.  
 - I blowdry my hair on low heat and use a CHI to straighten it (using a comb as a guide which allows me to get it straight in one pass of the flatiron).  CHI does not have a temp dial so you can't increase the heat at all.
 - I do not use any oils/products right before I straighten so there is no "sizzle" as I'm not frying my hair straight. lol  I only use a leave-in conditioner (nothing special) and a heat protectant (I SWEAR by Alterna bamboo thermal protectant) before blowdrying.  After it's dry, I will rub some coconut oil on the ends and then flatiron.  That's it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CommeUneEtoile said:


> So, coconut oil really keeps natural hair moisturized? my hair is as dry as the sahara and I don't know what to use...any advice on product I can shop at amazon would be highly appreciated,too!



Coconut oil has a higher protein content than other oils, so for some people (like me) it makes my hair feel brittle. So, I use it on my scalp instead. 

Have you tried light oils such as grapeseed, sunflower or jojoba oil or castor oil (much thicker but works wonders)?


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

DC-Cutie said:


> Coconut oil has a higher protein content than other oils, so for some people (like me) it makes my hair feel brittle. So, I use it on my scalp instead.
> 
> Have you tried light oils such as grapeseed, sunflower or jojoba oil or castor oil (much thicker but works wonders)?



ah yes, jojoba oil! I once used a conditioner with some in it and my hair loved it. thanks for reminding me, Im going to buy some cold pressed right now.


----------



## gre8dane

Kansashalo said:


> I think what keeps me from having issues are:
> - I deep condition both before straightening and definitely after.
> - I blowdry my hair on low heat and use a CHI to straighten it (using a comb as a guide which allows me to get it straight in one pass of the flatiron).  CHI does not have a temp dial so you can't increase the heat at all.
> - I do not use any oils/products right before I straighten so there is no "sizzle" as I'm not frying my hair straight. lol  I only use a leave-in conditioner (nothing special) and a heat protectant (I SWEAR by Alterna bamboo thermal protectant) before blowdrying.  After it's dry, I will rub some coconut oil on the ends and then flatiron.  That's it.



Thank you.  I straightened my hair again so I could get a good trim & am back to curly now.  I slathered on cocnut oil prior to shampooing & deep conditioned, both times my curls bounced back.  When I dusted off my pretty red Chi, I paused since it does not have a temperature control, but it worked out.  After rinsing the deep conditioner, I used coconut oil & my Giovanni leave-in, air dried a bit before using the blowdryer.  Is your thermal protectant a spray, I used a Tresemme protectant?  I think I bought a bunch of Alterna Bamboo products ($$$, Ugh!) at a salon when we went to get my Daughter's color corrected, I'll have to check her stash.  Do you find the Alterna products at Marshall's, TJ Maxx, non-salon stores?


----------



## Kansashalo

gre8dane said:


> Thank you.  I straightened my hair again so I could get a good trim & am back to curly now.  I slathered on cocnut oil prior to shampooing & deep conditioned, both times my curls bounced back.  When I dusted off my pretty red Chi, I paused since it does not have a temperature control, but it worked out.  After rinsing the deep conditioner, I used coconut oil & my Giovanni leave-in, air dried a bit before using the blowdryer.  Is your thermal protectant a spray, I used a Tresemme protectant?  I think I bought a bunch of Alterna Bamboo products ($$$, Ugh!) at a salon when we went to get my Daughter's color corrected, I'll have to check her stash.  Do you find the Alterna products at Marshall's, TJ Maxx, non-salon stores?



I have only seen Alterna at Ulta, Sephora or salons.  If I ever do run across it at TJM I would scoop it up!  The bottle claims its a spray but hte product is thick so I just spray it in my hands first and then rub it through my hair.


----------



## LuxePRW

I'm 15 months post relaxer! Nine more months to go!

A couple of weeks ago I cut off all the bone straight relaxed ends and it has made a world of difference.  My hair used to tangle really bad, but now with those straight ends gone, very few tangles.  My hair is much more manageable.  Now I'm just dealing with my natural 4c roots and about 4 inches of texlaxed ends.  But since I wear a sew in weave, all my hair is safely tucked away.  Mimimal manipulation has made for a healthy head of hair for me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tip of the day: when your curls needs to be revived, do a mask made from either bentonite clay (mixed wtih acv and water)!or rhassoul clay (mixed with water). 

For the past month my curls have just been blah, until I realized I hadn't done my monthly treatment. Applied, washed out and Pop, pow, bam: curls galore, cleaned scalp and super soft hair!


----------



## Kansashalo

I got the following tweet from Target:

Miss Jessie's products are BOGO free now through Dec. 15th.

Stock up ladies!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I love bentonite clay! I use it at least once a month.


----------



## LADC_chick

I've never used any Miss Jessie's anything. Maybe I should try with this Target deal?


----------



## DC-Cutie

LADC_chick said:


> I've never used any Miss Jessie's anything. Maybe I should try with this Target deal?



save your money...


----------



## djsmom

.


----------



## LADC_chick

DC-Cutie said:


> save your money...



Yeah. Not too long after posting, I went to the Target site to read reviews. The consensus for a lot of the products was that it left people's hair dry and some of the product left residue.


----------



## .pursefiend.

count me in too.. hated miss jessies crap. too expensive for it to do nothing


----------



## Kansashalo

lol I thought some of yall liked Miss Jessie's products?  I don't use them either as my regime is simple and cheap.


----------



## Ladybug09

Met this girl in the bus today she had beautiful natural hair /curls. We exchanged information. She told me about this product called Wired by a company name Rusk.


----------



## Myblackbag

DC-Cutie said:


> Tip of the day: when your curls needs to be revived, do a mask made from either bentonite clay (mixed wtih acv and water)!or rhassoul clay (mixed with water).
> 
> For the past month my curls have just been blah, until I realized I hadn't done my monthly treatment. Applied, washed out and Pop, pow, bam: curls galore, cleaned scalp and super soft hair!



Need to try this.....


----------



## chica1

Do you all get protein treatments?  I got one this past weekend and I love it!  My hair felt so heavy leaving the salon.  I'm going to definately start getting this more often.  I use henna so I didn't think I needed one but I guess I did.  BTW, I love the Cole Stevens salon!  My hair had so much body and movement it smacks me all in the face when I walk.  Everyone that left that place had hair with movement.  I even so women with short styles with bouncy hair.  I also liked the fact that she encouraged me to stay natural.

I'm also learning I need a good clarifying shampoo or I need to use a lighter hand with the products.  

I'm 7 or 8 months post now ya'll!  
I thought I would have given in by now.  My friends and family are shocked!  The summer months haven't hit yet and that will be the real test.  I got through last summer b/c I only had about 1 or 2 inches of new growth.  I need to find a go-to summer style because the breakage I experienced earlier this year is pretty much gone now and the thickness is returning with a vengence.  I need to practice a twist-out or something over the break so I won't scare anyone!


----------



## Kansashalo

Go 'head chica1!!!!!   Glad things are finally back on track for you.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LADC_chick said:


> I've never used any Miss Jessie's anything. Maybe I should try with this Target deal?





DC-Cutie said:


> save your money...



Agree, not worth it.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

QueenMaa said:


> My hair is all natural. I really like shea moisture *african black soap shampoo* and I also use shea moisture's hair smoothie. I also have been using straight coconut oil too. It makes your hair nice and soft. My sister has been using castor oil. I'm going to get some from the health food store because I have heard it was good for hair growth.



hummmm...first i'm hearing of this.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lapis said:


> Ok I'm not American, so imagine my surprise when all my white mom friends here tell me about their kids getting lice and how it's basically normal, and I find out black people do get lice too, well I have long dreads and lice + dreads = hair cut.
> Tea tree oil keeps lice away, tea tree oil is in 90% of all hair products in this house! I don't play.




lice in locs! oh no! That makes me itch just thinking of it, i'm on my second set of locs.


----------



## chica1

Kansashalo said:


> Go 'head chica1!!!!!   Glad things are finally back on track for you.



Thanks Kansashalo!   I've been addicted to youtube and the blogs but I've learned a lot about hair care.


----------



## QueenMaa

~Fabulousity~ said:


> hummmm...first i'm hearing of this.



Yes, I am a member of the natural hair community on facebook. So, is my sister. The lady who runs the community recommended castor oil for the hair. You can join her community here: http://www.facebook.com/nawlinsnatural


----------



## LADC_chick

I've heard that castor oil is good for hair growth, too, particularly if you're experiencing thinning edges. I just use castor oil to seal the ends of my twists, and I'm in love with the Spectrum brand of unrefined organic coconut oil that I get at WF. I use it as a hot oil treatment on my hair before I wash my hair.


----------



## CoolPinkIce

Hi ladies. I need help. I'm in a style rot. I can't seem to figure out how to wear it. Here are some pics of length and pattern.


----------



## CoolPinkIce

opps forgot to attach pictures


----------



## juicyincouture

CoolPinkIce said:


> opps forgot to attach pictures



Pretty hair!
Have you tried flexi rods?
Or how about a blown out braid out?


----------



## juicyincouture

Anyone straightening their hair this holiday?
I just flat ironed earlier this week and cut bangs for the new year.
Man do I love the versatility of natural hair ughhh!


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm straight due to the cold weather. lol.I've been flirting with the idea of bangs myself.


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> Met this girl in the bus today she had beautiful natural hair /curls. We exchanged information. She told me about this product called Wired by a company name *Rusk*.



There are always huge bottles of Rusk items at Marshalls.



chica1 said:


> Do you all get *protein treatments*?  I got one this past weekend and I love it!  My hair felt so heavy leaving the salon.  I'm going to definately start getting this more often.  I use henna so I didn't think I needed one but I guess I did.  BTW, I love the Cole Stevens salon!  My hair had so much body and movement it smacks me all in the face when I walk.  Everyone that left that place had hair with movement.  I even so women with short styles with bouncy hair.  I also liked the fact that she encouraged me to stay natural.
> 
> I'm also learning I need a good clarifying shampoo or *I need to use a lighter hand with the products.
> *
> I'm 7 or 8 months post now ya'll!
> I thought I would have given in by now.  My friends and family are shocked!  The summer months haven't hit yet and that will be the real test.  I got through last summer b/c I only had about 1 or 2 inches of new growth.  I need to find a go-to summer style because the breakage I experienced earlier this year is pretty much gone now and the thickness is returning with a vengence.  I need to practice a twist-out or something over the break so I won't scare anyone!



I did a protein treatment after I flat ironed my hair.  I use Curl Junkie's Repair Me.  Using a lighter hand when applying products is KEY IMO on how products work on the curls.  The only thing I apply very heavy handed is conditioner.

Good job on staying patient with your new growth!



Kansashalo said:


> I'm straight due to the cold weather. lol.I've been flirting with the idea of bangs myself.



I'm going to flat iron soon or do a flexi rod set.  I got the Alterna thermal protectant (so I'm ready) and bunch of other Alterna Bamboo products (for The Daughter) with my Ulta 20% off.  Can't wait to use it.


----------



## Ladybug09

gre8dane said:


> There are always huge bottles of Rusk items at Marshalls.
> 
> I did a protein treatment after I flat ironed my hair.  I use Curl Junkie's Repair Me.  Using a lighter hand when applying products is KEY IMO on how products work on the curls.  The only thing I apply very heavy handed is conditioner.
> 
> Good job on staying patient with your new growth!
> 
> I'm going to flat iron soon or do a flexi rod set.  I got the Alterna thermal protectant (so I'm ready) and bunch of other Alterna Bamboo products (for The Daughter) with my Ulta 20% off.  Can't wait to use it.



Thanks for the Rusk tip!


----------



## bella601

juicyincouture said:
			
		

> Anyone straightening their hair this holiday?
> I just flat ironed earlier this week and cut bangs for the new year.
> Man do I love the versatility of natural hair ughhh!



I'm straight for the holidays as well! Ppl think I have a perm now. Lol


----------



## Kansashalo

gre8dane said:


> I'm going to flat iron soon or do a flexi rod set.  I got the Alterna thermal protectant (so I'm ready) and bunch of other Alterna Bamboo products (for The Daughter) with my Ulta 20% off.  Can't wait to use it.



Yay! Let me know what you think of the Alterna products.  I just recently repurchased the kendi oil dry oil mist and love it.  I still put pure almond oil on my ends though.


----------



## every1dreams

Back in Florida. It's known to be brutal on my hair with the humidity, but I'm gonna try to stick to my Colorado routine. Coconut oil n low heat, especially since there's some chill n less humidity  here this time a year, the try test will be in the summer time, the coconut oil i use is found in the vitamin dept of walgreens n I melt it 1st n sit for up to 2 hrs b4 shampooing. Plan on going curly more often anyways or just embrace my inner Diana Ross.


----------



## windycityaj

I do a protein treatment once a month followed by a deep conditioner. I flat iron/press my hair, and I control the flyaway hairs with coconut oil. It really does the trick.


----------



## CoolPinkIce

juicyincouture said:


> Pretty hair!
> Have you tried flexi rods?
> Or how about a blown out braid out?


Thanks!!! I'll try the flexi rods. I have a few purple ones at home. Thanks a lot


----------



## CoolPinkIce

bella601 said:


> I'm straight for the holidays as well! Ppl think I have a perm now. Lol


I'm considering straight hair also. I was waiting for the warm/humid weather to leave and looks North Texas finally got the memo that it's Fall.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've found the absolute PERFECT creamy leave-in:  Camille rose naturals moisture milk 

http://www.amazon.com/Camille-Rose-Naturals-Curl-Moisture/dp/B006FJPKT6

For the past month this is the only product I've put in my freshly wash/conditioned hair before twisting (no other products, not even an oil or butter to seal the ends). After drying, my hair is still soft and moisturized, not greasy or heavy.  

Te ingredients are heavenly, simple and I can pronounce them


----------



## Kansashalo

DC-Cutie said:


> I've found the absolute PERFECT creamy leave-in:  Camille rose naturals moisture milk
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Camille-Rose-Naturals-Curl-Moisture/dp/B006FJPKT6
> 
> For the past month this is the only product I've put in my freshly wash/conditioned hair before twisting (no other products, not even an oil or butter to seal the ends). After drying, my hair is still soft and moisturized, not greasy or heavy.
> 
> Te ingredients are heavenly, simple and I can pronounce them



What does this smell like?

When I tried Carol Daughter's hair milk, it smelled like lemon pledge.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> What does this smell like?
> 
> When I tried Carol Daughter's hair milk, it smelled like lemon pledge.



Carol's hair milk used to be my ish before she went corporate.  The new formula stinks and made my hair feel like straw - I promptly returned it for a refund!

This smells like chocolate.  But the smell doesn't linger.  The consitency is also nice and creamy.

Here is a YouTube review:


----------



## truegem

I washed my hair today for the first time after getting my weave out.  the amount of new growth is unbelievable. I don't know how I am going to manage but I have to learn how to do this.  my plan was to get a short bob and I think that would take care of most of the relaxed ends, especially in the back. I have still been wavering about getting a relaxer again but I am glad my hairdresser convinced me to hold out.  I think my last relaxer was mid or end of March 2012.


----------



## pquiles

truegem said:
			
		

> I washed my hair today for the first time after getting my weave out.  the amount of new growth is unbelievable. I don't know how I am going to manage but I have to learn how to do this.  my plan was to get a short bob and I think that would take care of most of the relaxed ends, especially in the back. I have still been wavering about getting a relaxer again but I am glad my hairdresser convinced me to hold out.  I think my last relaxer was mid or end of March 2012.



I was where you are.... Stay the course.  Tough..but your hair is better w/o the chemicals.  Plus it is so much less expensive to keep up.  I took my weave down in Aug 2012 and although I struggled a bit at first (that's why we identify) i am so thankful i didn't relax my hair.  I am still experimenting with different oils, but keeping it simple seems to work best.  Haven't used a comb in months... And, i may add, i love that I can wet my hair, put some coconut oil and conditioner and just keep it moving  if I choose to.  GL with your journey... Mine has been a blessing discovering a love for what I was born with


----------



## .pursefiend.

happy new years ladies!! still rocking my twa and hating every minute of it. none of my old products are working ...i am so annoyed. i wish i had enough hair for braids  (i do on the top.. i wonder how that would work *thinks* )


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> happy new years ladies!! still rocking my twa and hating every minute of it. none of my old products are working ...i am so annoyed. i wish i had enough hair for braids  (i do on the top.. i wonder how that would work *thinks* )



I'm cracking up at that thought you rockin braids.....just on the top


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm cracking up at that thought you rockin braids.....just on the top



so no to this trend i'm trying to start?


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> so no to this trend i'm trying to start?



no.  hell no and in that ORDER!


----------



## juicyincouture

Kansashalo said:


> I'm straight due to the cold weather. lol.I've been flirting with the idea of bangs myself.



You'll love them, I love mine so much.
I was a bit nervous when I saw my hair fall after the first snip but quickly got over it. I just hope I don't look silly when I go back to my afro lol
This is how it looks:


----------



## juicyincouture

bella601 said:


> I'm straight for the holidays as well! Ppl think I have a perm now. Lol



HAHA someone asked me that too.
It's called good technique girl lol....

I don't know about anyone else but I don't like that 'poofy' look, you know when some naturals straighten and it just looks semi-straight but still afro like?
Nawww buddy if it is going to be flat ironed it has to be BONE my friend lol.


----------



## juicyincouture

.pursefiend. said:


> so no to this trend i'm trying to start?



lmao


----------



## gre8dane

Kansashalo said:


> Yay! Let me know what you think of the Alterna products.  I just recently repurchased the kendi oil dry oil mist and love it.  I still put pure almond oil on my ends though.



I LOOOVE the Alterna thermal protectant!  Big difference from the Tresemme spray I used the last time I flat ironed.  I received the Kendi Oil mist as a large sample from Sephora and so far I like it also.

I don't like my hair flat ironed.  Too flat & there is no weight to my hair like when it was relaxed & flat ironed.  I'm going to do a flexirod set next.


----------



## truegem

Thanks for the encourgement *pquiles*.  I am going to hang in there.  After taking forever to wash my hair on Sat I took another forever to put 8 cornrows in and sit under the dryer.  I love doing braid sets but with my natural hair it takes a lot longer since I am still learning this new texture.  Once  I took that out Sat. it lasted until about Tuesday.  Tuesday night I put 16 braids in my hair and took it out this morning.  Hopefully I can make this last until the end of the week somehow.


----------



## Kansashalo

gre8dane said:


> I LOOOVE the Alterna thermal protectant!  Big difference from the Tresemme spray I used the last time I flat ironed.  I received the Kendi Oil mist as a large sample from Sephora and so far I like it also.
> 
> I don't like my hair flat ironed.  Too flat & there is no weight to my hair like when it was relaxed & flat ironed.  I'm going to do a flexirod set next.



YAY!  Glad you like the heat protectant.  I was first introduced to Alterna through a sample from a 100 point perk at Sephora too (the dry mist spray as well).  lol



truegem said:


> Thanks for the encourgement *pquiles*.  I am going to hang in there.  After taking forever to wash my hair on Sat I took another forever to put 8 cornrows in and sit under the dryer.  I love doing braid sets but with my natural hair it takes a lot longer since I am still learning this new texture.  Once  I took that out Sat. it lasted until about Tuesday.  Tuesday night I put 16 braids in my hair and took it out this morning.  Hopefully I can make this last until the end of the week somehow.



Do you pineapple your hair at night?  That makes my curls/waves last days longer than my prior method of just putting on a satin bonnet and going to sleep. lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

soooo ladies. i kinda love my hair today. and i decided to wait until i have more hair to get braids **side eye* DC-cutie * but i found some aloe vera gel under my sink that i had for sun burn or something (really can't tell you where it came from) but i put it on my hair over top some yes to cucumbers conditioner and jojoba oil. and it looks cute. i will always have cottony hair but my curls are there and little to no shrinkage. i'll try it again tomorrow to make sure it isn't a fluke


----------



## .pursefiend.

juicyincouture said:


> You'll love them, I love mine so much.
> I was a bit nervous when I saw my hair fall after the first snip but quickly got over it. I just hope I don't look silly when I go back to my afro lol
> This is how it looks:



very cute!!


----------



## truegem

Kansashalo said:


> Do you pineapple your hair at night?  That makes my curls/waves last days longer than my prior method of just putting on a satin bonnet and going to sleep. lol



No..I have never even heard of that.. how do you do it?


----------



## Kansashalo

truegem said:


> No..I have never even heard of that.. how do you do it?



It's just a ponytail but located at the very top of your head.  Once I've done that I put on a satin bonnet and go to sleep. lol

Here is a link to give you an idea. 

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/hairstyles/how-to-pineapple-your-hair


----------



## juicyincouture

.pursefiend. said:


> very cute!!



ty


----------



## truegem

I dampened my hair yesterday and put about 10 braids in it.  After messing with it for a while I liked the end result.  Hats are my friend but I managed to do something I liked.  DH said, "you like big, wild hair, its fine."  True to that.  I just always wonder if it is to over the top.  I think I have decided not to cut it until April.  That will be around the 1 year point.

I want to try a twist out.  It seems like I could do more twists a lot faster than braids but keeping it tight at the root is where I'd have trouble.  Do you ladies do more twist outs or braid outs and why?


----------



## Ladybug09

truegem said:


> I dampened my hair yesterday and put about 10 braids in it.  After messing with it for a while I liked the end result.  Hats are my friend but I managed to do something I liked.  DH said, "you like big, wild hair, its fine."  True to that.  I just always wonder if it is to over the top.  I think I have decided not to cut it until April.  That will be around the 1 year point.
> 
> I want to try a twist out.  It seems like I could do more twists a lot faster than braids but keeping it tight at the root is where I'd have trouble.  Do you ladies do more twist outs or braid outs and why?



You can pin it to the scalp to hold it tighter or you can twist it to the scalp like cornrows but instead of braiding, do the 2 strand twist to the scalp.


----------



## JaimesParke

been a while since I've posted, but I decided to try out the CG method.  I don't know why I never tried before, I guess I thought it would be too involved.  I'm not totally sure of all of the things CG consists of but for the next 30 days I'm going to go cone-free and only co-wash. I've pulled out all of my products that are CG friendly and will be using those for the next month and see how my hair responds. I just really need to find something that will help my hair come back to life.  I'll still be using my combs/denman brush but if I can stand it I'll try to finger comb before using them since I've always shed pretty heavily.  I can't wait to see what my hair looks like in the end!  Anyone have any co-washing favorites?  I have a ton of products but only a few seem to be cone free so hopefully I like them (almost all of them are Curlbox samples that I've yet to use).



truegem said:


> I dampened my hair yesterday and put about 10 braids in it.  After messing with it for a while I liked the end result.  Hats are my friend but I managed to do something I liked.  DH said, "you like big, wild hair, its fine."  True to that.  I just always wonder if it is to over the top.  I think I have decided not to cut it until April.  That will be around the 1 year point.
> 
> I want to try a twist out.  It seems like I could do more twists a lot faster than braids but keeping it tight at the root is where I'd have trouble.  *Do you ladies do more twist outs or braid outs and why?*



I tend to do more twist outs than braid outs. I like the results of both but I 
prefer twist outs because I can twist much faster than I can braid.  Time is of the essence these days since I'm in school again lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

JaimesParke said:


> been a while since I've posted, but I decided to try out the CG method.  I don't know why I never tried before, I guess I thought it would be too involved.  I'm not totally sure of all of the things CG consists of but for the next 30 days I'm going to go cone-free and only co-wash. I've pulled out all of my products that are CG friendly and will be using those for the next month and see how my hair responds. I just really need to find something that will help my hair come back to life.  I'll still be using my combs/denman brush but if I can stand it I'll try to finger comb before using them since I've always shed pretty heavily.  I can't wait to see what my hair looks like in the end!  Anyone have any co-washing favorites?  I have a ton of products but only a few seem to be cone free so hopefully I like them (almost all of them are Curlbox samples that I've yet to use).



My favorite is DevaCurl One Condition, followed by tresemme naturals, yes to carrots and Paul Mitchell the conditioner


----------



## talldrnkofwater

truegem said:


> I dampened my hair yesterday and put about 10 braids in it.  After messing with it for a while I liked the end result.  Hats are my friend but I managed to do something I liked.  DH said, "you like big, wild hair, its fine."  True to that.  I just always wonder if it is to over the top.  I think I have decided not to cut it until April.  That will be around the 1 year point.
> 
> I want to try a twist out.  It seems like I could do more twists a lot faster than braids but keeping it tight at the root is where I'd have trouble.  Do you ladies do more twist outs or braid outs and why?



I do more twist outs because braid outs take forever to do & unravel.  However, I prefer braids over twists because I can wash my air in braids.  When I try to wash my hair in twists, my hair tangles & mattes like crazy.


----------



## LADC_chick

I like twist outs because they are easier to unravel the next day and I like the way that I can fluff them out for a fuller fro. I tried a braid out last week, and while I loved the results, I was kicking myself that I didn't give myself more time to take them out the following morning. I was extra late to work because of it. Ah well. 

On Sunday, I put in "mini" twists. They're not super tiny (because I ain't got time for all of that), but I think I'll be keeping them in for the next two weeks.


----------



## JaimesParke

DC-Cutie said:


> My favorite is DevaCurl One Condition, followed by tresemme naturals, yes to carrots and Paul Mitchell the conditioner



thank you! I think I have some left over tresemme naturals somewhere! I've tried the yes to carrots once before but didn't care for it. I'll have to try it again and see if I see a difference without other silicone products in my hair.


----------



## pquiles

JaimesParke said:
			
		

> thank you! I think I have some left over tresemme naturals somewhere! I've tried the yes to carrots once before but didn't care for it. I'll have to try it again and see if I see a difference without other silicone products in my hair.



Love me some Tresseme naturals


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Next month, Target will start carrying some of the Karens body beautiful line.  I want to try the sweet ambrosia leave in.


----------



## truegem

6 cornrows last night and a head full waves this morning.  I just need to get faster.

Has anyone done henna with relaxed and natural hair.  How is it at covering gray hairs?


----------



## Ladybug09

truegem said:


> 6 cornrows last night and a head full waves this morning.  I just need to get faster.
> 
> Has anyone done henna with relaxed and natural hair.  How is it at covering gray hairs?



You're not supposed to do henna with relaxed hair. I have done it on relaxed here dot  but I know that you're not supposed to


----------



## chica1

truegem said:


> 6 cornrows last night and a head full waves this morning.  I just need to get faster.
> 
> Has anyone done henna with relaxed and natural hair.  How is it at covering gray hairs?



I love henna!  I've been using henna for over a year.  I last relaxed in May/June so most of my hair is still relaxed.  As long as you are using BAQ henna you should be fine.  If you are uncomfortable, do a strand test prior to using it.   I usually purchase mine from Mehandi.com or Henna Sooq but I have found it locally at Patel Brothers or a Halal grocer.

ETA: It can be very drying so I just recently started to add coconut milk to my mix and that makes all the difference.  And its suggested that you co-wash and  deep conditioner afterwards.  I love Trader Joe's nourish spa conditioner but I usually sneak in a shampoo for good measure.  

Has anyone tried Koils by Nature?  This has some thick hair than I have and I figured if this works for her, it will work for me.  But I swore I would never go buy products via mail again. Qhemet was my only exception and I can actually buy that on the ground also.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOHJ9PTuG7M


----------



## talldrnkofwater

truegem said:


> 6 cornrows last night and a head full waves this morning.  I just need to get faster.
> 
> Has anyone done henna with relaxed and natural hair.  How is it at covering gray hairs?



I have henna in my hair.  It turned my gray patch an orangish color-lol, because I didn't use indigo henna.  So unless you want orange hair, make syre you add the indigo


----------



## DC-Cutie

truegem said:


> 6 cornrows last night and a head full waves this morning.  I just need to get faster.
> 
> Has anyone done henna with relaxed and natural hair.  How is it at covering gray hairs?



I used henna while relaxed, no issues for me. As long as you use body art quality and DC afterwards, you should be fine. I also never added anything acidic, just water and sometimes oil and conditioner.  After a while, I switched to Cassia, for the conditioning properties without the color deposit. 

It's not the best for coloring grey. Because they can turn a reddish color.


----------



## truegem

Kansashalo said:


> It's just a ponytail but located at the very top of your head.  Once I've done that I put on a satin bonnet and go to sleep. lol
> 
> Here is a link to give you an idea.
> 
> http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/hairstyles/how-to-pineapple-your-hair



I tried the pineapple and it worked like a charm. Thanks for showing me this.  My hair looks better today than it would have if I just put on a scarf.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> I used henna while relaxed, no issues for me. As long as you use body art quality and DC afterwards, you should be fine. I also never added anything acidic, just water and sometimes oil and conditioner.  After a while, I switched to Cassia, for the conditioning properties without the color deposit.
> 
> It's not the best for coloring grey. Because they can turn a reddish color.



Lol, tell me about it, I'm still looking like bozo cause I haven't gone to the store to buy Indigo.  My 5 yr old great neice thinks its cool that I have orange hair.  Lol


----------



## pquiles

Had extensions sewn in on Wednesday for a ball on Thursday.  I was uncomfortable with it so I had my stylist take it out yesterday.  Had my hair colored, flat twisted yesterday...loving the results.  Unfortunately...i don't know how to preserve the style  .  Pinappleling won't work as my hair is short.  Any suggestions?


----------



## LADC_chick

If anyone is looking for some products to try, Fran (of Hey Fran Hey) just uploaded a video of some of her favorite products. In general, her channel is pretty freaking awesome.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

LADC_chick said:


> If anyone is looking for some products to try, Fran (of Hey Fran Hey) just uploaded a video of some of her favorite products. In general, her channel is pretty freaking awesome.




I love her channel.


----------



## Kansashalo

truegem said:


> I tried the pineapple and it worked like a charm. Thanks for showing me this.  My hair looks better today than it would have if I just put on a scarf.



YAY!!! Glad it worked for you.


----------



## DynastySk2

Ladybug09 said:


> Ok ladies. I made a copy of the Curly Girl Handbook Extended Edition (the newest one). I have it in PDF format. If you would like a copy, please send me a Public Message as my Private msgs are full. All I ask is that you don't load it to a public or storage site, or sell it (I know this sounds crazy, but people do it).
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> So far, I'm still goint strong with my growing out phase using the wash n go method and I'm loving it! I'm just doing the cowash, no shampoo/sulfate free or other wise, but I'm thinking of adding this.
> 
> Using the Tresame Botanicals and just bought some Giovanni Deep conditioner.
> 
> 
> I will try to take a pic of my hair at some point.
> 
> 
> DC question: didn't you have your hair cut the 'Deva Curl' way one time? And if so, how did they go about doing that on kinky/AA textured hair VS looser curls and waves?


HI! Im a new natural to the forum and wanted to know if you minded sharing the PDF of the Curly Girl Handbook?? I have yarn braids in right now as a protective style but when I take them out (prob in march) i would like to start taking better care of my hair for the new year. I feel like this method could get me to my bra-strap length hair goal! =)


----------



## DynastySk2

Ladybug09 said:


> Ok ladies. I made a copy of the Curly Girl Handbook Extended Edition (the newest one). I have it in PDF format. If you would like a copy, please send me a Public Message as my Private msgs are full. All I ask is that you don't load it to a public or storage site, or sell it (I know this sounds crazy, but people do it).
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> So far, I'm still goint strong with my growing out phase using the wash n go method and I'm loving it! I'm just doing the cowash, no shampoo/sulfate free or other wise, but I'm thinking of adding this.
> 
> Using the Tresame Botanicals and just bought some Giovanni Deep conditioner.
> 
> 
> I will try to take a pic of my hair at some point.
> 
> 
> DC question: didn't you have your hair cut the 'Deva Curl' way one time? And if so, how did they go about doing that on kinky/AA textured hair VS looser curls and waves?


Hi! In addition to my previous post, since I'm new to the forum, I don't have private messaging yet, so I'd you could send me the Curly Girl Method Handbook to DynastySk2@yahoo.com that would be greatly appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DynastySk2 said:


> Hi! In addition to my previous post, since I'm new to the forum, I don't have private messaging yet, so I'd you could send me the Curly Girl Method Handbook to DynastySk2@yahoo.com that would be greatly appreciated! Thank you.



Sent


----------



## DynastySk2

talldrnkofwater said:


> Sent


Thank you!!!! I received it


----------



## artiemd

I would love a copy,  too.   Please send by PM if possible

Thanks!!


----------



## DynastySk2

artiemd said:


> I would love a copy,  too.   Please send by PM if possible
> 
> Thanks!!


I'm new to the forum so I don't have private messaging as of yet so reply with your email and I will send it.


----------



## artiemd

Thanks.   My email is ktplmts at gmail dot com


----------



## DynastySk2

artiemd said:


> Thanks.   My email is ktplmts at gmail dot com


Just sent!


----------



## artiemd

Thanks so much.   I received it.


----------



## LADC_chick

In addition to the Karen's Body Beautiful line that talldrnk mentioned, Target is also going to start carrying the Camille Rose line!


----------



## DC-Cutie

LADC_chick said:


> In addition to the Karen's Body Beautiful line that talldrnk mentioned, Target is also going to start carrying the Camille Rose line!



Praise you for this info!!  I'm really loving Camille rose products.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

LADC_chick said:


> In addition to the Karen's Body Beautiful line that talldrnk mentioned, Target is also going to start carrying the Camille Rose line!



Yes, I just read this.  I want to try the product that DC recommended.


----------



## LADC_chick

I'm eyeing that deep conditioner, too. Right now before I wash my hair, I spritz my hair with my water/aloe vera juice mix then I put in coconut oil. But that deep conditioner has coconut oil, aloe vera, and bunch of other goodness that's really tempting me.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Hey ladies ..just happened to come across this thread!  Yay!!!!

I stopped relaxing my hair about 4 years ago when I had my son, but get it flat ironed routinely!  Ive been checking out a few youtube videos, so thinking of doing something different with it other than straight. 

My hair is past shoulders, so I know ladies have a hard time with the "grow out" stage, but after getting over that hump (if you decide to flat iron it) I would never go back to relaxer. 

The only issue is, after 4 years of flat iron, it does not easily got back to its "normal" state.  Also it is different consistencies in different places, kinkier in middle, finer in back, curly on side, etc. ( I know its CRAZY) 

Any ideas or tips on being GENUINELY natural with different hair types?


----------



## yogamommi

talldrnkofwater said:


> Next month, Target will start carrying some of the Karens body beautiful line.


Great, I love her stuff!  They also have great customer service!


----------



## pquiles

talldrnkofwater said:


> Sent




Can you send me a copy of the CG  method please.  My email is pquiles1968@yahoo.com.  thank you.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

pquiles said:


> Can you send me a copy of the CG  method please.  My email is pquiles1968@yahoo.com.  thank you.



Sent


----------



## pquiles

talldrnkofwater said:


> Sent




Thank you!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Hey ladies ..just happened to come across this thread!  Yay!!!!
> 
> I stopped relaxing my hair about 4 years ago when I had my son, but get it flat ironed routinely!  Ive been checking out a few youtube videos, so thinking of doing something different with it other than straight.
> 
> My hair is past shoulders, so I know ladies have a hard time with the "grow out" stage, but after getting over that hump (if you decide to flat iron it) I would never go back to relaxer.
> 
> The only issue is, after 4 years of flat iron, it does not easily got back to its "normal" state.  Also it is different consistencies in different places, kinkier in middle, finer in back, curly on side, etc. ( I know its CRAZY)
> 
> Any ideas or tips on being GENUINELY natural with different hair types?



Your hair probably isn't going back to its normal state due to heat damage from flat ironing. The best tip I can give is to our down the flat iron and baby your hair. If you have straight pieces, cut them.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

DC-Cutie said:


> Your hair probably isn't going back to its normal state due to heat damage from flat ironing. The best tip I can give is to our down the flat iron and baby your hair. If you have straight pieces, cut them.



Thanks DC  I have actually started doing that ...so im heading towards a true "natural" hair.  

(I later realized this thread was...Nappy, Kinky, haha, but just like our skintones, our hair can be so many different versions of "Nappy", "Kinky" ..and LOVIN IT!!!)


----------



## LADC_chick

Update on the Camille Rose Naturals and Target collaboration. On their FB page, Camille Rose said that the launch date is now March 18.


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey ladies *waves to all the curly ladies*

Right now, to refresh my curls on Day 2 and beyond, I'm just wetting my hands and running them through my hair and then putting a small amount of oil in my hands and running it through my hair as well.  While this works, I feel like I'm manipulating my curls too much causing slight frizz.  I've tried buying thouse 'curl refresher' spays but they just make my hair frizzy like a wet fro.

Does anyone have any suggestions on a way to refresh curls without having to get them damp/wet?  If this was the summertime, that wouldn't be an issue, but given that it is still winter, I don't want to go to outside with damp hair.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

truegem said:


> 6 cornrows last night and a head full waves this morning.  I just need to get faster.
> 
> Has anyone done henna with relaxed and natural hair.  How is it at covering gray hairs?




Ive used henna (natural hair only), I add oils to the mix and deep condition afterwards because it is drying. Also as mentioned by others it will turn greys reddish color.


----------



## redskynight

Kansashalo said:


> Hey ladies *waves to all the curly ladies*
> 
> Right now, to refresh my curls on Day 2 and beyond, I'm just wetting my hands and running them through my hair and then putting a small amount of oil in my hands and running it through my hair as well.  While this works, I feel like I'm manipulating my curls too much causing slight frizz.  I've tried buying thouse 'curl refresher' spays but they just make my hair frizzy like a wet fro.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on a way to refresh curls without having to get them damp/wet?  If this was the summertime, that wouldn't be an issue, but given that it is still winter, I don't want to go to outside with damp hair.



I put a tiny bit of conditioner in my hand and then wet my hands and just run that over the top.. I don't have too much trouble with frizz, if you did the oil and water at the same time it would probably work better. You want to touch your hair at little as possible.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on a way to refresh curls without having to get them damp/wet?  If this was the summertime, that wouldn't be an issue, but given that it is still winter, I don't want to go to outside with damp hair.



The best thing for freshening up curls is: steam from the shower!  When you get out of the shower, rub some oil in your hands and the fluff from the roots.


----------



## Kansashalo

Thanks ladies! These tips have helped a lot.  What frustrates me the most with my hair is the fact that I have two different textures so it makes styling it hard sometimes.  The back of my hair is loose waves while the front is tigher ringlets.  If I don't manipulate each section just right, I look like I have a 80's mushroom cut.


----------



## gre8dane

Have you all tried anything new lately??  I've tried

As I Am Co-wash: won't re-buy since I don't feel it is any different on my hair than any other conditioner I use to co-wash.

Shea Moisture's new Co-wash: very thick, does not have the same divine coconut & hibiscus scent, but won't re-buy for same reason as the As I Am wash.

Shea Moisture's new Curl Mousse: good styler

Shea Moisture's new Coconut & Hibiscus Conditioner: has that wonderful scent & nice & thick!

Eden Bodyworks Jojoba Monoi Deep Conditioner: very thick, didn't feel that great when putting in hair, but my hair felt SO good after sitting under the conditioning cap!



Kansashalo said:


> Hey ladies *waves to all the curly ladies*
> 
> Right now, to refresh my curls on Day 2 and beyond, I'm just wetting my hands and running them through my hair and then putting a small amount of oil in my hands and running it through my hair as well.  While this works, I feel like I'm manipulating my curls too much causing slight frizz.  I've tried buying thouse 'curl refresher' spays but they just make my hair frizzy like a wet fro.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on a way to refresh curls without having to get them damp/wet?  If this was the summertime, that wouldn't be an issue, but given that it is still winter, I don't want to go to outside with damp hair.



I spray my hair (water only) & for the canopy of my hair, I wet my hands & put a bit of conditioner or gel on my hands and smooth lightly down my curls.  Sometimes (depending on what side of my head/curl texture) the smoothing causes extra frizz as well so I semi-rake (finger tips only) & that takes care of the frizz.  The steam of the shower creates extra frizz on my canopy & does not plump my flattened curls back up.  I have to wet my hair a bit!


----------



## Sweet Fire

gre8dane said:


> Have you all tried anything new lately??  I've tried
> 
> As I Am Co-wash: won't re-buy since I don't feel it is any different on my hair than any other conditioner I use to co-wash.
> 
> Shea Moisture's new Co-wash: very thick, does not have the same divine coconut & hibiscus scent, but won't re-buy for same reason as the As I Am wash.
> 
> Shea Moisture's new Curl Mousse: good styler
> 
> Shea Moisture's new Coconut & Hibiscus Conditioner: has that wonderful scent & nice & thick!
> 
> Eden Bodyworks Jojoba Monoi Deep Conditioner: very thick, didn't feel that great when putting in hair, but my hair felt SO good after sitting under the conditioning cap!
> 
> 
> 
> I spray my hair (water only) & for the canopy of my hair, I wet my hands & put a bit of conditioner or gel on my hands and smooth lightly down my curls.  Sometimes (depending on what side of my head/curl texture) the smoothing causes extra frizz as well so I semi-rake (finger tips only) & that takes care of the frizz.  The steam of the shower creates extra frizz on my canopy & does not plump my flattened curls back up.  I have to wet my hair a bit!



How do you use the moussee? Does it have hold? I saw it the other day and was interested since I love mousse but decided to pass on it...


----------



## Ladybug09

Will b a year natural in April!!!!!!!

How do yo ladies define your curls? My hair is really long so I know the relaxed ends and length weighs it down....once i cut it I know my curls will spring.

Still using the Shea moisture products, and the Tresame natural.

I've been wearing my hair back in a bun for most of the year. I wore it out when I went home for the holidays..where it's more humid...and it curled good but where i live ..i cant seem to replicate it...will post pics one day.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

gre8dane said:


> Have you all tried anything new lately??  I've tried
> 
> As I Am Co-wash: won't re-buy since I don't feel it is any different on my hair than any other conditioner I use to co-wash.
> 
> Shea Moisture's new Co-wash: very thick, does not have the same divine coconut & hibiscus scent, but won't re-buy for same reason as the As I Am wash.
> 
> Shea Moisture's new Curl Mousse: good styler
> 
> Shea Moisture's new Coconut & Hibiscus Conditioner: has that wonderful scent & nice & thick!
> 
> Eden Bodyworks Jojoba Monoi Deep Conditioner: very thick, didn't feel that great when putting in hair, but my hair felt SO good after sitting under the conditioning cap!
> 
> 
> 
> I spray my hair (water only) & for the canopy of my hair, I wet my hands & put a bit of conditioner or gel on my hands and smooth lightly down my curls.  Sometimes (depending on what side of my head/curl texture) the smoothing causes extra frizz as well so I semi-rake (finger tips only) & that takes care of the frizz.  The steam of the shower creates extra frizz on my canopy & does not plump my flattened curls back up.  I have to wet my hair a bit!




Where do you buy Eden body work products?  Local BSS?


----------



## Kansashalo

Sweet Fire said:


> How do you use the moussee? Does it have hold? I saw it the other day and was interested since I love mousse but decided to pass on it...



I concur - what is this Shea Moisture mousee thou speaketh of gre8dane? 



Ladybug09 said:


> Will b a year natural in April!!!!!!!


----------



## Myblackbag

Recent wash and go......


----------



## gre8dane

kansashalo said:
			
		

> i concur - what is this shea moisture mousee thou speaketh of gre8dane?








Here are the new items from Shea Moisture & the Eden Bodyworks Deep Conditioner.


----------



## gre8dane

Sweet Fire said:


> How do you use the moussee? Does it have hold? I saw it the other day and was interested since I love mousse but decided to pass on it...



When I use conditioner & no gel, I add the mousse especially to my cottony areas.  I have this Shea Moisture mousse, a Giovanni Foam & a Dove Mousse.



Ladybug09 said:


> Will b a year natural in April!!!!!!!
> 
> How do yo ladies define your curls? My hair is really long so I know the relaxed ends and length weighs it down....once i cut it I know my curls will spring.
> 
> Still using the Shea moisture products, and the Tresame natural.
> 
> I've been wearing my hair back in a bun for most of the year. I wore it out when I went home for the holidays..where it's more humid...and it curled good but where i live ..i cant seem to replicate it...will post pics one day.



A year!  Already!  Pictures please!  To define I use coconut oil, leave-in conditioner & gel or mousse depending on the leave-in conditioner, its heaviness.



talldrnkofwater said:


> Where do you buy Eden body work products?  Local BSS?



Walmart.


----------



## Kansashalo

Myblackbag said:


> Recent wash and go......



Pretty!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Walmart.[/QUOTE]

Thanks


----------



## Myblackbag

Kansashalo said:


> Pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## Kansashalo

Ok, so I have found out the issue with me and frizz - and it's my own fault for being cheap.   I mistakenly bought a "curl activating" product instead of my normal go-to and instead of tossing it, I decided to use it to get my money's worth, even though experience has taught me that these types of products gives me a 'fro.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> Ok, so I have found out the issue with me and frizz - and it's my own fault for being cheap.   I mistakenly bought a "curl activating" product instead of my normal go-to and instead of tossing it, I decided to use it to get my money's worth, even though experience has taught me that these types of products gives me a 'fro.



Might be due to the glycerine content. Does your hair like glycerine?


----------



## truegem

Coming up on a year at the end of the month.  I almost had a "I give up" moment because I am not ready to cut my hair short but really have no idea what to do with it so I figured I would just throw a relaxer in and keep it moving.  The voice of reason kicked in and I took to the Internet.  After looking at more pictures of natural hair I realized I have no desire to go back to a relaxer.  Really I still just need to figure it out.  My hairline is weakening from pulling into a ponytail so I need to be very mindful of that.  Last night I put 12 skinny flexirods in.  I liked what I saw this morning.  It ended up in kind of a puff of curls on the top of my head but it wasn't a ponytail and it wasn't pulling at my hairline.  I just need to experiment more and find what styles I like.  This weeks style is going to be this curly puff.  I'll try something different for next week.  Even after a year it is still a learning process.  I think at the one year mark I am going to cut off 1-2 inches.  

I picked up some Shea Moisture today.  A deep conditioner and a shine & holding spray.  I hope I like it!!


----------



## Ladybug09

I love the Shea Moisture products...and I love the the Price line of the products.


----------



## pquiles

7 months in...


----------



## taniherd

Hi!  
Anyone here wear twist outs or braid outs regularly?  
If so...how often do you retwist/rebraid?  
I've been wearing twists outs for about a month or so.  
I like how twist outs help elongates my tightly coiled 4C hair 
But at the same time I hope I'm not causing damage by constantly twisting my hair weekly.  

Thoughts/Opinions?


----------



## DC-Cutie

taniherd said:


> Hi!
> Anyone here wear twist outs or braid outs regularly?
> If so...how often do you retwist/rebraid?
> I've been wearing twists outs for about a month or so.
> I like how twist outs help elongates my tightly coiled 4C hair
> But at the same time I hope I'm not causing damage by constantly twisting my hair weekly.
> 
> Thoughts/Opinions?



I wear twistouts weekly and I do not Retwist. I fluff and go the next day, it gets bigger and better every day. I tried twisting nightly and it would look a mess the next day.


----------



## taniherd

DC-Cutie said:


> I wear twistouts weekly and I do not Retwist. I fluff and go the next day, it gets bigger and better every day. I tried twisting nightly and it would look a mess the next day.


 

What products do you use on your twists?  
What is your hair type?  
This is my first week not re-twisting mid week.  
I band my hair before going to bed.  That's the only thing that seems to help stretch twist out.  My hair isn't long enough to pineapple.  So I band about 8 sections and then put on silk bonnet.  
I probably should re-twist this evening.  :shame:


----------



## Kansashalo

DC-Cutie said:


> Might be due to the glycerine content. Does your hair like glycerine?


 
I think this is it.  I've looked at other products that my hair did not like and this is the main ingrediant.  Thanks!




pquiles said:


> 7 months in...


 
GET IT!!!!


----------



## taniherd

Kansashalo said:


> I think this is it.  I've looked at other products that my hair did not like and this is the main ingrediant.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET IT!!!!


 
That gif is funny 
I miss that show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

taniherd said:


> What products do you use on your twists?
> What is your hair type?
> This is my first week not re-twisting mid week.
> I band my hair before going to bed.  That's the only thing that seems to help stretch twist out.  My hair isn't long enough to pineapple.  So I band about 8 sections and then put on silk bonnet.
> I probably should re-twist this evening.  :shame:



For the last few months the only thing I've used on my wet hair is Camille rose naturals leave in - extra damn good stuff!!
My hair type is 3c/4a/b mix


----------



## taniherd

DC-Cutie said:


> For the last few months the only thing I've used on my wet hair is Camille rose naturals leave in - extra damn good stuff!!
> My hair type is 3c/4a/b mix


 

Oh yeah I see why your twist outs last.  
You have a nicer texture of hair than I.  
My twist outs come out pretty nice when I use thick styling creams over leave in conditioner and seal the ends with a pomade.


----------



## pquiles

Kansashalo said:


> I think this is it.  I've looked at other products that my hair did not like and this is the main ingrediant.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET IT!!!!




Had me


----------



## pquiles

taniherd said:


> What products do you use on your twists?
> What is your hair type?
> This is my first week not re-twisting mid week.
> I band my hair before going to bed.  That's the only thing that seems to help stretch twist out.  My hair isn't long enough to pineapple.  So I band about 8 sections and then put on silk bonnet.
> I probably should re-twist this evening.  :shame:


I re-twist each evening.  It doesn't take long, i just do't twist as small and I don't douse my hair down with water and products like i did before.  I have been practicing to do flat twists the 1st day, then I follow up with huge twists for following days.  This is a 5 day old (re-twist) twist out on my coarse 4C hair.


----------



## Wilsom04

DynastySk2 said:


> Hi! In addition to my previous post, since I'm new to the forum, I don't have private messaging yet, so I'd you could send me the Curly Girl Method Handbook to DynastySk2@yahoo.com that would be greatly appreciated! Thank you.


I would love a copy as well....thanks!


----------



## Wilsom04

Anyone know of any natural stylist in the Bay Area?


----------



## Waterlily_29

Does anyone know of any good stylists for AA hair in the southwest Florida area? I started growing out my relaxed 8 months ago. I didn't want to do the "big chop" and I would say now that I am almost half and half (half natural hair, half relaxed hair.) It's definitely not easy and every time I wash my hair I blow it out and flat iron it. I'm trying to find a stylist that can do really good blowouts.


----------



## Ladybug09

I yr natural Easter!!!! 
Also found out the joy of Curlformers!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Ladybug09 said:


> I yr natural Easter!!!!
> Also found out the joy of Curlformers!



:useless:


----------



## Ladybug09

talldrnkofwater said:


> :useless:



I took pics..will post.


----------



## Ladybug09

gre8dane said:


> View attachment 2085862
> 
> 
> Here are the new items from Shea Moisture & the Eden Bodyworks Deep Conditioner.



Tried to find this mouse. Freestyle now Kirei didn't have it.


----------



## martiniandlace

I just found and love this thread and hope it doesnt dissappear. Everyone looks great...


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> Tried to find this mouse. Freestyle now* Kirei* didn't have it.


 
I saw the sign for the new store but haven't been back to check it out.  Do they still offer all of the different curly brands as before?

I found the SM Mousse and all the other new SM products at Target.  I have not seen them anywhere else yet.

I recently tried the Eden Bodyworks Coconut Shea Leave-In & Curl Creme and really like it!!!  I thought the Curl Creme would be like the SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie which I cannot use alone for a wash n go, but the Curl Creme was perfect for a wash n go.  It did not dry hard, no scrunching needed and my hair was super soft.  I prefer this scent to the scent Eden Bodyworks Jojoba Monoi line, but I only use the deep conditioner.


----------



## pquiles

gre8dane said:


> I saw the sign for the new store but haven't been back to check it out.  Do they still offer all of the different curly brands as before?
> 
> I found the SM Mousse and all the other new SM products at Target.  I have not seen them anywhere else yet.
> 
> I recently tried the Eden Bodyworks Coconut Shea Leave-In & Curl Creme and really like it!!!  I thought the Curl Creme would be like the SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie which I cannot use alone for a wash n go, but the Curl Creme was perfect for a wash n go.  It did not dry hard, no scrunching needed and my hair was super soft.  I prefer this scent to the scent Eden Bodyworks Jojoba Monoi line, but I only use the deep conditioner.



I may have to give that a try after my SM stock runs out.


----------



## Ladybug09

gre8dane said:


> I saw the sign for the new store but haven't been back to check it out.  Do they still offer all of the different curly brands as before?
> 
> I found the SM Mousse and all the other new SM products at Target.  I have not seen them anywhere else yet.
> 
> I recently tried the Eden Bodyworks Coconut Shea Leave-In & Curl Creme and really like it!!!  I thought the Curl Creme would be like the SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie which I cannot use alone for a wash n go, but the Curl Creme was perfect for a wash n go.  It did not dry hard, no scrunching needed and my hair was super soft.  I prefer this scent to the scent Eden Bodyworks Jojoba Monoi line, but I only use the deep conditioner.



I was talking about finding the Eden works product. They had some but not that specific Mouse. I love my SM products!

Yeah freestyle, they still have all of the natural hair products. The store looks really nice on the inside, it's much more open, and definitely very organized. My only complaint is that nothing has prices,  and I'm a stickler for looking at prices before I get something, especially since they have a no refund policy.


----------



## taniherd

Anyone here use the Shea Moisture hair color system yet?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I finally found a coconut oil that my hair likes.  It love Vatika coconut oil.  I just wish hat it was in a round jar.


----------



## every1dreams

Wow, I've been doing twist outs wrong all along!!! It maybe just wrong for my hair, just did a simple one just to dry my hair before straightening n it looked so good I didn't bother straightening. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## DC-Cutie

so for the past month, I've been rinsing my hair with aloe vera juice - my hair is so happy!!!  I purchased the big jug from Trader Joes.


----------



## MissTiss

Hi Everyone!  I haven't been in this thread in a million years, but life happens I suppose.  Hope you are all well.  

Ok, so here's the thing.   The Curl Whisperer said I should avoid protein for the time being, something I'm finding increasingly difficult.  Can any of you ladies recommend a good deeeeeeep conditioner that is not high in protein?  I've been using Biolage Conditioning Balm or whatever it's called (and/or the Sally's equivalent), but I need something else.  I'm bored, I guess. 

This also means no coconut oil because, while not necessarily a protein itself, I understand it promotes protein retention and I don't need that right now.    I love the stuff, but it's a no-go for the present.  

Thoughts, my lovelies?


----------



## DC-Cutie

MissTiss said:


> Hi Everyone! I haven't been in this thread in a million years, but life happens I suppose. Hope you are all well.
> 
> Ok, so here's the thing. The Curl Whisperer said I should avoid protein for the time being, something I'm finding increasingly difficult. Can any of you ladies recommend a good deeeeeeep conditioner that is not high in protein? I've been using Biolage Conditioning Balm or whatever it's called (and/or the Sally's equivalent), but I need something else. I'm bored, I guess.
> 
> This also means no coconut oil because, while not necessarily a protein itself, I understand it promotes protein retention and I don't need that right now. I love the stuff, but it's a no-go for the present.
> 
> Thoughts, my lovelies?


 
I'm pushing this product HARD 

http://www.amazon.com/Camille-Rose-Naturals-Algae-Conditioning/dp/B006FJKK1Y

very moisturizing, but doesn't leave your hair heavy or greasy.


----------



## Ghettoe

MissTiss said:


> Hi Everyone!  I haven't been in this thread in a million years, but life happens I suppose.  Hope you are all well.
> 
> Ok, so here's the thing.   The Curl Whisperer said I should avoid protein for the time being, something I'm finding increasingly difficult.  Can any of you ladies recommend a good deeeeeeep conditioner that is not high in protein?  I've been using Biolage Conditioning Balm or whatever it's called (and/or the Sally's equivalent), but I need something else.  I'm bored, I guess.
> 
> This also means no coconut oil because, while not necessarily a protein itself, I understand it promotes protein retention and I don't need that right now.    I love the stuff, but it's a no-go for the present.
> 
> Thoughts, my lovelies?



Best deep conditioner is probably in your kitchen. Greek yoghurt, mayonnaise, avocado, etc. personally, though I'm using a protein one because I had braids which tend to kill my hair and I need to repair it. Coconut oil and eggs deep conditioner is so good for that.


----------



## yogamommi

Ghettoe said:


> Best deep conditioner is probably in your kitchen. Greek yoghurt, mayonnaise, avocado, etc. personally, though I'm using a protein one because I had braids which tend to kill my hair and I need to repair it. Coconut oil and eggs deep conditioner is so good for that.



If your looking for a treatment without protein, I would def skip the egg and Greek yogurt...they are full of protein.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yogamommi said:


> If your looking for a treatment without protein, I would def skip the egg and Greek yogurt...they are full of protein.



I concur. 

Start with a water based conditioner.


----------



## Shoegal30

OMG, you girls have such lovely curls!  I'm 17 months post relaxer and I think I'm finally ready to try a wng.  I had no idea about all those products that y'all are hip to!  But do any of you girls have extreme shrinkage?  I have a ton of shrinkage from the middle of my head to the back.  So, I'm just worried about being able to show the fullness all around if I do a wng?


----------



## every1dreams

gre8dane said:


> View attachment 2085862
> 
> 
> Here are the new items from Shea Moisture & the Eden Bodyworks Deep Conditioner.



I wanted to love these, but they made my hair so dry&#128530;

Did a twist out with Pantene cowash and shine serum w/Argan oil


----------



## pquiles

every1dreams said:


> I wanted to love these, but they made my hair so dry&#128530;
> 
> Did a twist out with Pantene cowash and shine serum w/Argan oil
> View attachment 2163991
> View attachment 2163992



^^^Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

every1dreams said:


> I wanted to love these, but they made my hair so dry&#128530;
> 
> Did a twist out with Pantene cowash and shine serum w/Argan oil
> View attachment 2163991
> View attachment 2163992



That is sooo cute! So instead of braiding your hair, you just twisted it?   Check back and let us know how long it last for you.  I think I'm going to try this.


----------



## Myblackbag

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm pushing this product HARD
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Camille-Rose-Naturals-Algae-Conditioning/dp/B006FJKK1Y
> 
> very moisturizing, but doesn't leave your hair heavy or greasy.



I just bought a jar. Gonna try it tomorrow!


----------



## every1dreams

pquiles said:


> ^^^Gorgeous!!!



Thank you&#9786;



> That is sooo cute! So instead of braiding your hair, you just twisted it?   Check back and let us know how long it last for you.  I think I'm going to try this.



Thanks&#9786;yes, I twisted and instead of making knots I stretched each twist around my head and pinned them bc I wanted the length more than the volume. I twisted loosely tho, that way when you loosen, there's no visible separation from the roots.  It lasted about 3dys. I did the pineapple routine with the satin bonnet.


----------



## Ghettoe

It's the last week and a half of school for me and went all lazy with my hair. Honestly, it's so neglected I kind of feel sorry but basically put in some twists a week ago and neglected it. Funny thing is I tend to be prone to dandruff depending on products but do not even half dandruff. I credit this to my best discovery ever. Green tea.

So I tend to use clay as a "shampoo" and I normally mix it with water because there's never aloe juice in the house when I need it and when I don't my ma goes out and buys some. Nonetheless, one day, I was like I'm just going to use green tea and mix it. I mixed green tea, bentonite clay and some essential oils and my hair was amazing!!!! It was my best hair week ever! My aunt even asked if my hair is still relaxed due to how soft it was. Though I've told her more than once, I haven't relaxed my hair in four years...

Although, I add Apple Cider Vinegar is also to be credited here because I always use ACV before I wash but after a couple of days I still get dandruff but with green tea, it was just amazing!!


----------



## Myblackbag

Cut my hair and washed. Hair needed a major trim....lots of split ends. Gonna keep ends trimmed and wash my hair weekly instead of bi-weekly.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i'm in braids.. that's the only update i have


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Does anyone use amla powder? If so, how often do you use it?


----------



## truegem

Today I blow dried and flat ironed my hair for the first time since January.  I was  surprised to see how much it has grown.  I need to work on my hairline because I see some thinning. Any product recommendations for that? I can't wait until my hair is all natural!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

truegem said:


> Today I blow dried and flat ironed my hair for the first time since January.  I was  surprised to see how much it has grown.  I need to work on my hairline because I see some thinning. Any product recommendations for that? I can't wait until my hair is all natural!!



Jamaican castor oil works pretty well


----------



## Kansashalo

Myblackbag said:


> Cut my hair and washed. Hair needed a major trim....lots of split ends. Gonna keep ends trimmed and wash my hair weekly instead of bi-weekly.
> 
> View attachment 2182623



Cute - I really like your curl pattern.


----------



## trustlove

Hi ladies. I'm new to this thread. I want to go all natural for the summer and needed tips and advice on where to start. I don't use products that contain harsh chemicals, parabeans, etc. anybody have suggestions on what products I could use?


----------



## Myblackbag

Kansashalo said:


> Cute - I really like your curl pattern.



Thanks, Kansas!


----------



## LADC_chick

It's been a long time since I've popped in here. So, I'm thinking of coloring my hair, and this is only because I recently found out that Shea Moisture has a hair coloring system. I'm excited!



trustlove said:


> Hi ladies. I'm new to this thread. I want to go all natural for the summer and needed tips and advice on where to start. I don't use products that contain harsh chemicals, parabeans, etc. anybody have suggestions on what products I could use?



Shea Moisture and Camille Rose Natural products would be my suggestion. Pure, unrefined coconut oil is a good one to use, too. Aloe vera juice helps to restore the pH balance in hair follicles and it's a great moisturizer.


----------



## taniherd

Myblackbag said:


> Cut my hair and washed. Hair needed a major trim....lots of split ends. Gonna keep ends trimmed and wash my hair weekly instead of bi-weekly.
> 
> View attachment 2182623


 

Your hair is soo pretty.  I love your edges.


----------



## trustlove

LADC_chick said:


> It's been a long time since I've popped in here. So, I'm thinking of coloring my hair, and this is only because I recently found out that Shea Moisture has a hair coloring system. I'm excited!
> 
> 
> 
> Shea Moisture and Camille Rose Natural products would be my suggestion. Pure, unrefined coconut oil is a good one to use, too. Aloe vera juice helps to restore the pH balance in hair follicles and it's a great moisturizer.



Thank you. I'm a big fan of organic unrefined virgin coconut oil. I use it for absolutely everything including my sons hair (he is biracial). I didn't know know aloe Vera was good too, ill have to pick some up. 

I'm very excited to be taking my full head weave out sometime this weekend and going all natural. I've never had a relaxer in and tried to go natural a couple of years ago but I had no clue where to start. Now after living a very green and natural lifestyle, even more so after becoming a mom the last thing left to change is my hair care.


----------



## Ghettoe

I would love to know people's trimming routine because I have just not trimmed my hair in years!!


----------



## bella601

Ghettoe said:


> I would love to know people's trimming routine because I have just not trimmed my hair in years!!



I only trim twice a year, which works for me


----------



## LADC_chick

trustlove said:


> Thank you. I'm a big fan of organic unrefined virgin coconut oil. I use it for absolutely everything including my sons hair (he is biracial). I didn't know know aloe Vera was good too, ill have to pick some up.
> 
> I'm very excited to be taking my full head weave out sometime this weekend and going all natural. I've never had a relaxer in and tried to go natural a couple of years ago but I had no clue where to start. Now after living a very green and natural lifestyle, even more so after becoming a mom the last thing left to change is my hair care.



Ooooh! If you're looking for tips on leading a more green and natural life, I'd suggest subscribing to Hey Fran Hey on YouTube. Her hair care (and beauty and health) tips are everything!



Ghettoe said:


> I would love to know people's trimming routine because I have just not trimmed my hair in years!!


I trim as needed. The last time I did a trim was November 2012. Since I may color my hair over the weekend, I think I'll do a small trim beforehand. When I last trimmed my hair, I knew it was time because, as I like twist outs, the ends of my twists weren't behaving even after smoothing them with castor oil. That's when I knew.


----------



## Kansashalo

Ghettoe said:


> I would love to know people's trimming routine because I have just not trimmed my hair in years!!



I trim when needed.  The last time I trimmed was back in maybe February of this year.


----------



## Ghettoe

LADC_chick said:


> Ooooh! If you're looking for tips on leading a more green and natural life, I'd suggest subscribing to Hey Fran Hey on YouTube. Her hair care (and beauty and health) tips are everything!
> 
> 
> I trim as needed. The last time I did a trim was November 2012. Since I may color my hair over the weekend, I think I'll do a small trim beforehand. When I last trimmed my hair, I knew it was time because, as I like twist outs, the ends of my twists weren't behaving even after smoothing them with castor oil. That's when I knew.



But how do you trim your hair? :/ I know it's silly to ask but I just have no idea how to trim my hair...


----------



## Myblackbag

taniherd said:


> Your hair is soo pretty.  I love your edges.



Thanks!


----------



## LADC_chick

Ghettoe said:


> But how do you trim your hair? :/ I know it's silly to ask but I just have no idea how to trim my hair...



I use Naptural85's method. The video will show you better than I could explain in words. I don't do the shea butter step that she does (I used coconut oil) nor do I own a Denman brush, but I do the wide tooth comb followed by a fine tooth comb steps.


----------



## Ghettoe

LADC_chick said:


> I use Naptural85's method. The video will show you better than I could explain in words. I don't do the shea butter step that she does (I used coconut oil) nor do I own a Denman brush, but I do the wide tooth comb followed by a fine tooth comb steps.




I noticed she had a new regimen up. I might try it this weekend.


----------



## trustlove

LADC_chick said:


> Ooooh! If you're looking for tips on leading a more green and natural life, I'd suggest subscribing to Hey Fran Hey on YouTube. Her hair care (and beauty and health) tips are everything!
> 
> 
> I trim as needed. The last time I did a trim was November 2012. Since I may color my hair over the weekend, I think I'll do a small trim beforehand. When I last trimmed my hair, I knew it was time because, as I like twist outs, the ends of my twists weren't behaving even after smoothing them with castor oil. That's when I knew.



I checked out heyfranhey both the website and YouTube. She has such helpful advice and videos. Thank you so much recommending her. 

Today's the day. This afternoon, I'm taking out my full head weave and going natural! My mom has been a complete naysayer all these years about going natural. But after showing her this thread and heyfranhey she is supportive. As for my husband I don't know who is more excited him or me lol. Thanks ladies for all the help.


----------



## Kansashalo

trustlove said:


> I checked out heyfranhey both the website and YouTube. She has such helpful advice and videos. Thank you so much recommending her.
> 
> Today's the day. This afternoon, I'm taking out my full head weave and going natural! My mom has been a complete naysayer all these years about going natural. But after showing her this thread and heyfranhey she is supportive. As for my husband I don't know who is more excited him or me lol. Thanks ladies for all the help.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

trustlove said:


> I checked out heyfranhey both the website and YouTube. She has such helpful advice and videos. Thank you so much recommending her.
> 
> Today's the day. This afternoon, I'm taking out my full head weave and going natural! My mom has been a complete naysayer all these years about going natural. But after showing her this thread and heyfranhey she is supportive. As for my husband I don't know who is more excited him or me lol. Thanks ladies for all the help.



Yay! Congratulations.  Just remember to keep it simple and make sure your hair stays moisturized.


----------



## .pursefiend.

trustlove said:


> I checked out heyfranhey both the website and YouTube. She has such helpful advice and videos. Thank you so much recommending her.
> 
> Today's the day. This afternoon, I'm taking out my full head weave and going natural! My mom has been a complete naysayer all these years about going natural. But after showing her this thread and heyfranhey she is supportive. As for my husband I don't know who is more excited him or me lol. Thanks ladies for all the help.



we welcome you with open arms!


----------



## LADC_chick

trustlove said:


> I checked out heyfranhey both the website and YouTube. She has such helpful advice and videos. Thank you so much recommending her.
> 
> Today's the day. This afternoon, I'm taking out my full head weave and going natural! My mom has been a complete naysayer all these years about going natural. But after showing her this thread and heyfranhey she is supportive. As for my husband I don't know who is more excited him or me lol. Thanks ladies for all the help.



Yay! Welcome! And like talldrnk said: Moisture is the key!


----------



## Ladybug09

trustlove said:


> I checked out heyfranhey both the website and YouTube. She has such helpful advice and videos. Thank you so much recommending her.
> 
> Today's the day. This afternoon, I'm taking out my full head weave and going natural! My mom has been a complete naysayer all these years about going natural. But after showing her this thread and heyfranhey she is supportive. As for my husband I don't know who is more excited him or me lol. Thanks ladies for all the help.



Yeah!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

trustlove said:


> I checked out heyfranhey both the website and YouTube. She has such helpful advice and videos. Thank you so much recommending her.
> 
> Today's the day. This afternoon, I'm taking out my full head weave and going natural! My mom has been a complete naysayer all these years about going natural. But after showing her this thread and heyfranhey she is supportive. As for my husband I don't know who is more excited him or me lol. Thanks ladies for all the help.



To heck with the naysayers: its your hair!  Do you, Boo!!

Welcome to the club.


----------



## trustlove

You ladies are absolutely amazing. I took out my weave and finger detangled my hair with coconut oil. I'm going to do an apple cider rinse and then cowash and condition and use or Aloe Vera as a sealer. Almost there!

In between washes what do you ladies do? Also what are your night routines? How often do you do a wash and go?


----------



## LADC_chick

I've tried a wash and go twice. I keep hoping that I'll be a fan. I guess I'm just so accustomed to washing my hair Sunday evenings and doing twists that can dry overnight (and that I'll take out and fluff Monday morning) that the idea of having my hair wet for hours and hours and hours during the day threw me off. Plus, trying to detangle afterward was a nightmare. That said, I may give it a try (again) sometime this summer. 

My nighttime routine is to put on a scarf. If my hair is in need of moisture, I'll spray it with my water/aloe vera juice mix and rub some coconut (or olive, but I usually use that during the winter months since it's heavier) oil on my hair. If my hair needs to be twisted up again (which is usually the case mid-week because I go hard at the gym), then I'll do that. I've been cheating on the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie with Camille Rose Naturals Almond Jai Twisting Butter to do my twists, though.


----------



## Kansashalo

I "pineapple" my hair at night which is a fancy way of saying that I pull my hair in a loose ponytail at the very top of my head.  I then slip a satin bonnent on with two clips on the side for security and then I'm off to sleep.  In the morning,  I just take down the ponytail and shake my hair into place, putting almond oil on the ends for added moisture and spraying a few pumps of Alterna's Kendi dry mist oil allover.

I recommend that you keep it simple to find what products work for you.  But definitely experiment and have fun!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I don't do wash & gos for 2 reasons 1) I'm not a fan off gell (i never use it in my hair) 2) I have 4b/c hair and it just doesn't seem to work with my hair type. 

My routine has been the same ever since I chopped off my locs almost a year ago (with a few tweaks here and there) Every week I pre-poo with castor oil, shampoo w/ sulfate free shampoo, dc for a few hrs and detangle.  Sometimes I sit under the steamer, sometimes I don't. Then I ps my hair for the week. 
I only use a comb in my hair when I'm detangling under the running water.  

At night, I moisturize & seal if my hair needs it, put on my satin bonnet and off to bed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

See, when I watch these YouTube videos of wash n gos, I get so confused. Because they pile on globs of gel, leave in, oils and others crap. 

Wash n go means just that - was and then get the hell on! I co wash, flip my head over scrunch my leave-in, wrap in a t-shirt to soak up some of the water, remove, fluff and GO.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> See, when I watch these YouTube videos of wash n gos, I get so confused. Because they pile on globs of gel, leave in, oils and others crap.
> 
> Wash n go means just that - was and then get the hell on! I co wash, flip my head over scrunch my leave-in, wrap in a t-shirt to soak up some of the water, remove, fluff and GO.



lol- they crack me up when they say "it only took 45 min" and their hair is still sopping wet.  Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## LADC_chick

DC-Cutie said:


> See, when I watch these YouTube videos of wash n gos, I get so confused. Because they pile on globs of gel, leave in, oils and others crap.
> 
> Wash n go means just that - was and then get the hell on! I co wash, flip my head over scrunch my leave-in, wrap in a t-shirt to soak up some of the water, remove, fluff and GO.



Maybe that's part of it. The first time I tried it, I was basing the steps on the milly and one YT videos I'd watched, so of course I thought there should be a milly and one steps to the process. The second time--earlier this year--I did my hair in the shower, and aside from the shampoo and conditioning that I do in the shower on my wash day, I added olive oil to the sections and some of the ORS (?) curl jelly because it's what I feel I need. I did the t-shirt thing on my hair (which was still in their sections), but even still, when I was dressed and ready, I didn't like the idea of my hair still being damp while I was dressed. Go figure.


----------



## pquiles

trustlove said:


> Hi ladies. I'm new to this thread. I want to go all natural for the summer and needed tips and advice on where to start. I don't use products that contain harsh chemicals, parabeans, etc. anybody have suggestions on what products I could use?



I like Shea Moisture products too.  Affordable and easy to find.


----------



## pquiles

trustlove said:


> You ladies are absolutely amazing. I took out my weave and finger detangled my hair with coconut oil. I'm going to do an apple cider rinse and then cowash and condition and use or Aloe Vera as a sealer. Almost there!
> 
> In between washes what do you ladies do? Also what are your night routines? How often do you do a wash and go?



I like WnGs but I don't like that my hair was still wet after 4 hours.  I currently mostly use Shea Moisture products... Loving the black label line the best.  Love the mask and balancing conditioner in this line.
For work my hair has to look semi-conventional.  I am military.  I wear a banana clip in the back,  twist, tuck and pin up the back.  I usually flat twist the front and pin up.  At night I take the bobby pins and banana clip out, put on a satin scarf and go to bed.  During weekends I wash and 2 strand twist.  At night I twist my hair, tie w/scarf and go to bed.  I am learning to keep it simple.


----------



## Myblackbag

Washed hair today. A lot less hair loss this time. Gonna start washing more often. Let me when y'all get sick of my pics.


----------



## trustlove

Loving being natural. I have two questions for you ladies. 1. How do deal with shrinkage? What type hair do you ladies think u have I'm thinking 4c but not sure. Washed and detangled pics below.


----------



## Ladybug09

talldrnkofwater said:


> Yay! Congratulations.  Just remember to keep it simple and make sure your hair stays moisturized.



keeping it simple is what helped me this 2nd go round of going natural...the last time I was still trying to manipulate it like when relaxed.

I need to start pre-pooing...I periodically shampoo with SM no sulfate then use tressame  moisture conditioner, then  put in my PM The conditioner leave in. I usually pull back in a bun and then use some ecostyler clear to smooth any flyaways. I do the same for WnG. 

I love the 2 stranding also as it give me more tamed fluffy hair as my hair is really thick. When I do this I use the ecostyler olive oil and seal the ends with almond oil.

I use other products in the SM line but the above is my routine which I try to do on wed/Thur so that I'm ready for the weekend. I'm going to try the per poo routine tonight though. i used to wash every other day bit now I'm comfortable at1-2 no more than 3, depending upon my weekly activities.

my hair is/ was really long until the bad hair trim, so I probably have one more year before all the perm is grown out.

I'm going to try to post some pics this weekend.






.pursefiend. said:


> we welcome you with open arms!


Lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

I did a beer rinse yesterday - geeze!  I should have used this long ago!  My hair was so soft and that was before the conditioner


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> I did a beer rinse yesterday - geeze!  I should have used this long ago!  My hair was so soft and that was before the conditioner



Interesting....cheap or good beer?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Interesting....cheap or good beer?



It was Stella Artois


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> It was Stella Artois



Girl u better drink that! Lol


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl u better drink that! Lol



Yes!!!! I wouldn't waste Stella on my hair lol


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I've been wanting to do a beer rinse for the longest, but I have to make sure my brother isn't around- he'd have a fit.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

trustlove said:


> Loving being natural. I have two questions for you ladies. 1. How do deal with shrinkage? What type hair do you ladies think u have I'm thinking 4c but not sure. Washed and detangled pics below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2203088
> View attachment 2203089



I think I'm a 4b/c mix, shrinkage doesn't bother me, but I keep my hair twisted 95% of the time.


----------



## trustlove

trustlove said:


> Loving being natural. I have two questions for you ladies. 1. How do deal with shrinkage? What type hair do you ladies think u have I'm thinking 4c but not sure. Washed and detangled pics below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2203088
> View attachment 2203089



In my original post I meant to ask what type hair do u think I have. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> Yes!!!! I wouldn't waste Stella on my hair lol



Lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

I'm still waiting on *DC-Cutie* to make my flaxseed gel  oh i haven't forgotten missy!


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> I'm still waiting on *DC-Cutie* to make my flaxseed gel  oh i haven't forgotten missy!



Oh you went there, huh?


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh you went there, huh?



of course not!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ love it!  :lolots::giggles:

Miss you,,Boo!


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ love it!  :lolots::giggles:
> 
> Miss you,,Boo!



miss you too my love! we must do lunch if you're still stateside


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I can't believe Monday will be my 1 yr loose hair nappiversary.  Time flies.


----------



## chica1

I'm 1-year post relaxer!     Its been easy breezy once I got a good trim.  I did cheat with  blow-outs all winter until I went to Aruba during Memorial Day and all  of my curls just blew out with the wind!  

I found my new  favorite summer style kind of serendipitously. I didn't feel like going  to my stylist so I braided my hair while waiting for it to dry.  I was  going to blow it out and give myself a mini trim until I saw the video  below!  I get so many compliments on this style and its easy breezy.  I  wear my bun to the side but all I need is a good gel for my sides.  I  like to gel my baby hairs back so I won't look like I'm trying to  imitate Chilli from TLC.  I'm so happy I saw this b/c I'm training for a marathon and run too much to keep up a blowout.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wO_G_QyhT4c


----------



## Myblackbag

talldrnkofwater said:


> I can't believe Monday will be my 1 yr loose hair nappiversary.  Time flies.



Congrats!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Myblackbag said:


> Congrats!



Thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> I can't believe Monday will be my 1 yr loose hair nappiversary. Time flies.


 
Congratulations!!!!!!

and what have you learned in your 1 year?


----------



## pquiles

Myblackbag said:


> Washed hair today. A lot less hair loss this time. Gonna start washing more often. Let me when y'all get sick of my pics.
> 
> View attachment 2202995



Ahem!!  Will never get sick of seeing your curls!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm trying to branch out and try other things with my hair, so I've got bobbi pins and a big ol' pack of straws.  it's time to straw set!  Wish me luck, Ladies....


----------



## Myblackbag

pquiles said:


> Ahem!!  Will never get sick of seeing your curls!!



Thanks, Pquiles!


----------



## Myblackbag

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm trying to branch out and try other things with my hair, so I've got bobbi pins and a big ol' pack of straws.  it's time to straw set!  Wish me luck, Ladies....



Good luck, DC! Please share pics when done.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!
> 
> and what have you learned in your 1 year?



THanks
I've learned a lot:
PS/low manipulation is my friend
I have to set my hair at night, otherwise I wake up to knots & tangles
my hair tangles quickly & easily
I can't finger detangle- I have to use a wide tooth comb
I love shrinkage
consistency is key
Water is my friend.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm trying to branch out and try other things with my hair, so I've got bobbi pins and a big ol' pack of straws.  it's time to straw set!  Wish me luck, Ladies....



Good Luck.


----------



## gre8dane

talldrnkofwater said:


> Yay! Congratulations.  Just remember to *keep it simple* and make sure your hair stays moisturized.


 
This is THE.BEST.ADVICE!



trustlove said:


> In between washes what do you ladies do? Also what are your night routines? How often do you do a wash and go?


 
I only do WnGs!  I tried to do twist outs, but the results is not work the work I have to put in for the twist outs, plus they frizz up too easily.  I'm at mid-length again after a hair cut so all I do is put on a bonnet, in the morning I spray with water & shake.  Sometimes I have to touch up a few curls with leave-in conditioner, but it all takes less than three minutes.  I re-do my WnG every 2-3 days, too easy, less than 10 min, if that long.

How is it going for you?  



Myblackbag said:


> Washed hair today. A lot less hair loss this time. Gonna start washing more often. Let me when y'all get sick of my pics.
> 
> View attachment 2202995


 
Love it!



trustlove said:


> Loving being natural. I have two questions for you ladies. 1. *How do deal with shrinkage*? What type hair do you ladies think u have I'm thinking 4c but not sure.


 
Shrinkage is part of having curly hair so I don't deal with it - it happens and varies according to the product I use.



Ladybug09 said:


> I'm going to try to post some *pics* this weekend.


 
Pix????  Where are they???


----------



## DC-Cutie

gre8dane said:


> Shrinkage is part of having curly hair so I don't deal with it -



This is my motto.


----------



## Myblackbag

gre8dane said:


> This is THE.BEST.ADVICE!
> 
> 
> 
> I only do WnGs!  I tried to do twist outs, but the results is not work the work I have to put in for the twist outs, plus they frizz up too easily.  I'm at mid-length again after a hair cut so all I do is put on a bonnet, in the morning I spray with water & shake.  Sometimes I have to touch up a few curls with leave-in conditioner, but it all takes less than three minutes.  I re-do my WnG every 2-3 days, too easy, less than 10 min, if that long.



WnGs are all I do as well. My twist outs never seem to look quite right. I wash every two weeks. I wear a bonnet at night and in the morning I mist with water and shake as well. I love that it takes about two minutes to style and go.


----------



## Myblackbag

gre8dane said:


> Love it!




Thanks, gre8dane!


----------



## Ladybug09

talldrnkofwater said:


> I can't believe Monday will be my 1 yr loose hair nappiversary.  Time flies.



Love it....nappiversary!!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Ladybug09 said:


> Love it....nappiversary!!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Half relaxed (growing out a bob) and just for me kids texture softener on the bottom (made my curls wavy)



I BCed in October '12 because I was 6 months preggo and felt like the pregnancy was changing my hair texture making it more coarse (I know I'm strange)



3 months post BC



6 months post BC ponytail



8 months post BC ponytail 



8 months growth flat ironed


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

It's been such a transition, but I love being truly natural. Before I manipulated my curls with mouse and gel wanting a more stretched "tame" look, now I moisturize and let it fro or do whatever it wants. It's freeing and empowering... Not to mention easy!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2227499
> 
> Half relaxed (growing out a bob) and just for me kids texture softener on the bottom (made my curls wavy)
> 
> View attachment 2227500
> 
> I BCed in October '12 because I was 6 months preggo and felt like the pregnancy was changing my hair texture making it more coarse (I know I'm strange)
> 
> View attachment 2227508
> 
> 3 months post BC
> 
> View attachment 2227510
> 
> 6 months post BC ponytail
> 
> View attachment 2227515
> 
> 8 months post BC ponytail
> 
> View attachment 2227516
> 
> 8 months growth flat ironed




beautiful curls! your hair grows fast!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Funny thing is as a kid my hair was pretty straight... I'll find a highschool pic, my hair was super long but I used so much gel t was pathetic!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

.pursefiend. said:


> beautiful curls! your hair grows fast!



Thanks for the compliment! l find that the older I get I'm learning to just love being me, flaws, kinks, fat and all!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2227499
> 
> Half relaxed (growing out a bob) and just for me kids texture softener on the bottom (made my curls wavy)
> 
> View attachment 2227500
> 
> I BCed in October '12 because I was 6 months preggo and felt like the pregnancy was changing my hair texture making it more coarse (I know I'm strange)
> 
> View attachment 2227508
> 
> 3 months post BC
> 
> View attachment 2227510
> 
> 6 months post BC ponytail
> 
> View attachment 2227515
> 
> 8 months post BC ponytail
> 
> View attachment 2227516
> 
> 8 months growth flat ironed



Great pics.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thanks for the compliment! l find that the older I get I'm learning to just love being me, flaws, kinks, fat and all!!!



Love the pics.  You have some fast growing, great retaining hair.


----------



## Myblackbag

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> It's been such a transition, but I love being truly natural. Before I manipulated my curls with mouse and gel wanting a more stretched "tame" look, now I moisturize and let it fro or do whatever it wants. It's freeing and empowering... Not to mention easy!!!



Your hair looks great!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

talldrnkofwater said:


> Love the pics.  You have some fast growing, great retaining hair.



Thank u!!! I can't wait till it's long again!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Myblackbag said:


> Your hair looks great!



Thank u so much!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

nvm


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I've spent the past few days combing thru the pages of this thread! Everyone has different colors, textures, and curl patterns yet all so beautiful in their own way. I love how everyone here seems to encourage and uplift the "natural" movement. A lot of people in my real life were rather negative about my decision to BC etc... I also like all the product reviews!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Welcome to the fold!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Here's a pic of my twist out from this w/e.  time to get rid of these greys.


----------



## Ladybug09

You like color!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ Yes, I've come to love that color.  Thats the color that my grey hair turns when I don't use indigo henna.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ladybug09 said:


> Welcome to the fold!!!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

talldrnkofwater said:


> Here's a pic of my twist out from this w/e.  time to get rid of these greys.



LOVE your color!!! I like it on others, but hate it on me... The sun and gel turns my hair red, I'm gonna buy some dye and make it blk again!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Ladies Sally's Landmark has the gold n hot ionic dryer on wheels on sale. $88 in store $99 online. 

Also have eden body works buy 2 get one free. (Which I'm going to try after gre8danes review.)


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Ladybug09 said:


> Ladies Sally's Landmark has the gold n hot ionic dryer on wheels on sale. $88 in store $99 online.
> 
> Also have eden body works buy 2 get one free. (Which I'm going to try after gre8danes review.)



I love the Edens body works jojoba & monoi dc.


----------



## Ladybug09

Arrrrrgh now I want a Pibbs dryer too!!!! Anyone here have one? my hair takes a while to dry...gonna test out this one I bought and see how it works.


----------



## Kansashalo

Love the color talldrnkofwater! 

I'm frustrated with my curly hair at the moment - I have two very different textures on my head and it's driving me crazy.   For whatever reason, the hair on the very top/crown of my head is one texture and the rest is another and I can't find a product that bother textures like. lol  I wish my hair would just pick on texture and roll with it.  I may give myself a braidout just so it looks uniform lol


----------



## gre8dane

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Your curls are SO pretty!!


 


talldrnkofwater said:


> Here's a pic of my twist out from this w/e.  time to get rid of these greys.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Beautiful color!
> 
> 
> 
> talldrnkofwater said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Edens body works jojoba & monoi dc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This DC is the bombdiggity!  And for the price!
> 
> 
> 
> Ladybug09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrrrrgh now I want a Pibbs dryer too!!!! Anyone here have one? my hair takes a while to dry...gonna test out this one I bought and see how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the Pibbs the $300-$400 dryer?  I bought the dryer at the link and love it.  I read the reviews on the various forums - the Sallys (weak dryer), the Pibbs (good, but very $$$) & many loved the one at the link.  I use it for flexirod sets & to help dry my WnG in the winter (in 10 min).  It says it's out of stock, but you can email them.  I've had mine almost two years.
> 
> http://lclbeauty.com/proddetail.php?prod=PRO-1028
> 
> 
> 
> Kansashalo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color talldrnkofwater!
> 
> I'm frustrated with my curly hair at the moment - I have two very different textures on my head and it's driving me crazy.   For whatever reason, the hair on the very top/crown of my head is one texture and the rest is another and I can't find a product that bother textures like. lol  I wish my hair would just pick on texture and roll with it.  I may give myself a braidout just so it looks uniform lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have the same problem - different textures, different types of curls & different reactions to the different products.  Ugh!  I just put on a little more product at the crown or depending on my day, a lot more product so the curls will look somewhat the same!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ladybug09

Regarding the vid, it is sad when people say, 'you can only be natural if you have x texture hair...are mixed....that black people can't grow their hair long..... I would LOVE it one day if we could totally eradicate these thoughts instilled in us from the past.


So what are your go to sites, blogs, videos, etc.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ oh yeah, I hate that too.  I have kinky hair but its  growing very well.  It takes a lot of patience because my hair tangles easily, but its definitely growing. Growing up, I never had long hair, but this time around w/ my loose natural hair I'm taking better care of it and all my hard work is paying off.  

I don't visit any natural hair blogs.  I'm a member of Long hair care forum and I follow so many naturals on youtube.


----------



## Kansashalo

I don't follow any hair blogs, y-tube channels or nothing.  Plus, I don't like to spend a lot of time on my hair and some people just do wayyyyyyyy to much in one sitting for me.  I don't have that kind of time. lol


----------



## CoolPinkIce

Can anyone recommend a good product for twist outs? TIA


----------



## Myblackbag

More wash day pics.....


----------



## truegem

I finally ordered some JBCO.  Today I feel so ready to chop off these relaxed ends.  They are driving me crazy.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

^ do it!!! Best decision ever!!! I permed mine when I cut it into a big and I hated it!!! When l BCed I never looked back!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Kansashalo said:


> Love the color talldrnkofwater!
> 
> I'm frustrated with my curly hair at the moment - I have two very different textures on my head and it's driving me crazy.   For whatever reason, the hair on the very top/crown of my head is one texture and the rest is another and I can't find a product that bother textures like. lol  I wish my hair would just pick on texture and roll with it.  I may give myself a braidout just so it looks uniform lol



Omg I'm so with you on the different textures. For me it makes it very dificult to keep or cut a specific natural "style" having two very different hair types on one head


----------



## Kansashalo

truegem said:


> I finally ordered some JBCO.  Today I feel so ready to chop off these relaxed ends.  They are driving me crazy.



Do it!  Although I never did a "big chop", I did eventually get my hair cut a lot shorter than normal just to get rid of the ends.  There was a point where it was either relaxed end or my sanity. lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

Kansashalo said:


> I don't follow any hair blogs, y-tube channels or nothing.  Plus, I don't like to spend a lot of time on my hair and some people just do wayyyyyyyy to much in one sitting for me.*  I don't have that kind of time*. lol



same here! i have completely fell out of love with my hair lately.. i'm trying to get back to where it was when i started posting in here. i don't hate it to the point of perming.. but i just don't want to do it lmao


----------



## DC-Cutie

Countdown to "cut if off" has begun.  August 1st!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

.pursefiend. said:


> same here! i have completely fell out of love with my hair lately.. i'm trying to get back to where it was when i started posting in here. i don't hate it to the point of perming.. but i just don't want to do it lmao



I've gotten to that point to as no product I've tried seems to so anything.  I'm trying to avoid using heat until September even though I'm REALLY wanting to flat iron it.

it just occurred to me that maybe I need to clarify my hair?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> Countdown to "cut if off" has begun.  August 1st!!!



We want to see pics when it happens.


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> We want to see pics when it happens.



You know it!  I'm making a special trip to NYC for this cut .


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> You know it!  I'm making a special trip to NYC for this cut .


Where are you getting your hair cut?


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> Where are you getting your hair cut?



DevaChan


----------



## .pursefiend.

Kansashalo said:


> I've gotten to that point to as no product I've tried seems to so anything.  I'm trying to avoid using heat until September even though I'm REALLY wanting to flat iron it.
> 
> it just occurred to me that maybe I need to clarify my hair?



what are you going to clarify with?


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Countdown to "cut if off" has begun.  August 1st!!!





talldrnkofwater said:


> We want to see pics when it happens.




She wont do it! *DC* has been "cutting" her hair foreverrrrrrrrrrr. I'm still waiting


----------



## talldrnkofwater

.pursefiend. said:


> She wont do it! *DC* has been "cutting" her hair foreverrrrrrrrrrr. I'm still waiting


sounds familiar.  Aren't you waiting for a shea butter mix?


----------



## .pursefiend.

talldrnkofwater said:


> sounds familiar.  Aren't you waiting for a shea butter mix?



yep! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





DC knows I love her lmao


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> She wont do it! *DC* has been "cutting" her hair foreverrrrrrrrrrr. I'm still waiting



Oh hush!  




talldrnkofwater said:


> sounds familiar.  Aren't you waiting for a shea butter mix?



Get it right, she's waiting on flaxseed gel


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh hush!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it right, she's waiting on flaxseed gel


you might as well throw in some shea butter mix too.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

y'all are funny! Good to see everyones progress. As mentioned I don't have much time to be worried with my hair neither so I locked again. Next month will make one year since I locked...most of my hair is locked up. I think i'm gonna stay this way this time.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

~Fabulousity~ said:


> y'all are funny! Good to see everyones progress. As mentioned I don't have much time to be worried with my hair neither so I locked again. Next month will make one year since I locked...most of my hair is locked up. I think i'm gonna stay this way this time.



I miss my locs, but I'm enjoying my lose natural hair.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

talldrnkofwater said:


> I miss my locs, but I'm enjoying my lose natural hair.


 

I know how you're feeling. This is my second set of locs. I still remember when I cut my first set off and had loose hair, it was nice but I missed my locs too.


----------



## Kansashalo

.pursefiend. said:


> what are you going to clarify with?



apple cider vinegar and water  after I "shampoo" so to speak.


----------



## Ladybug09

.pursefiend. said:


> same here! i have completely fell out of love with my hair lately.. i'm trying to get back to where it was when i started posting in here. i don't hate it to the point of perming.. but i just don't want to do it lmao



On noooo!







~Fabulousity~ said:


> y'all are funny! Good to see everyones progress. As mentioned I don't have much time to be worried with my hair neither so I locked again. Next month will make one year since I locked...most of my hair is locked up. I think i'm gonna stay this way this time.




how long r urs?






talldrnkofwater said:


> I miss my locs, but I'm enjoying my lose natural hair.


Urs were super long. 

My Mom has sister locs.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh hush!
> 
> 
> Get it right, she's waiting on flaxseed gel




Love youuuuuu! 



talldrnkofwater said:


> you might as well throw in some shea butter mix too.



I want her barefoot and in the kitchen 



Kansashalo said:


> apple cider vinegar and water  after I "shampoo" so to speak.



I've never tried that.. Any experience with the bentonite clay?



Ladybug09 said:


> On noooo!
> 
> .



I'm thinking some color may do it.. I want to go blonde


----------



## Kansashalo

Nope - never tried bentonite clay.  What do you use that for - a hair mask?


----------



## Ladybug09

.pursefiend. said:


> Love youuuuuu!
> 
> 
> 
> I want her barefoot and in the kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> I've never tried that.. Any experience with the bentonite clay?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking some color may do it.. I want to go blonde



I want to try blonde highlights but my stylist said to wait until all the perm is out. so I'm being good.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> On noooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how long r urs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urs were super long.
> 
> My Mom has sister locs.


 

Mine are almost to my shoulders in the back but not on the sides, like I have a layered cut or something . Its strange my hair has always grown like this.

I really like sister locs, I have a friend who has them. They look really good. I thought about getting them but don't think I have the patience to sit and get them started nor sit for the maintenance.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> apple cider vinegar and water  after I "shampoo" so to speak.


 

I use this as a rinse with no Shampoo, my hair is dry. It really does clean the scalp and get rid of dirt well.


----------



## truegem

My daughter is cutting off the relaxed ends right now. Nervous, happy, anxious!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

truegem said:


> My daughter is cutting off the relaxed ends right now. Nervous, happy, anxious!!!



Excited for u! Post pics when she finishes!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I'm really wanting to dye my hair black!


----------



## Ladybug09

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2251149
> 
> 
> I'm really wanting to dye my hair black!



No...I like ur color now.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ladybug09 said:


> No...I like ur color now.



Thanks! The funny thing is I don't have color in it, that's from gel and the sun... I was wondering if it would lead to damage.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Kansashalo said:


> Nope - never tried bentonite clay.  What do you use that for - a hair mask?



alot of people use it in the hair to clarify.. but i want to say it was intended for the face. i don't know


----------



## Kansashalo

Well I clarified this morning and my curls look/feel so much better.  Ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## tweety32976

Kansashalo said:


> Well I clarified this morning and my curls look/feel so much better.  Ahhhhhhhh!



What did you do?


----------



## Kansashalo

tweety32976 said:


> What did you do?



I just mixed 1 cup of ACV to 2 cups of water.  After shampoo (I used a SLS free shampoo) I poured the mixture through my hair, let it sit for maybe 2 minutes, rinsed and conditioned as normal.


----------



## tweety32976

Kansashalo said:


> I just mixed 1 cup of ACV to 2 cups of water.  After shampoo (I used a SLS free shampoo) I poured the mixture through my hair, let it sit for maybe 2 minutes, rinsed and conditioned as normal.


Thanks, i need to do this!!!


----------



## Ghettoe

I never do wash and go.
I embrace my shrinkage and do a cute fro. 
I never put gel in my hair.


----------



## Ghettoe

Kansashalo said:


> Nope - never tried bentonite clay.  What do you use that for - a hair mask?



I use it as a shampoo. It's so so good at clarifying. I mix essential and carrier oils in it though cause it can be drying. I tend to mix, peppermint oil, almond, olive and jojoba. Then I mix the clay with green tea to a paste and pour in the essential oils. Basically my own brand of terresentials mud wash. Some people recommend rhassoul clay instead.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I love playing around with different styles... Ecostyle olive oil is my best friend... &#10084;that stuff!!!



My FAUXhawk!!!



Smooth ponytail!!!



Fluffed out CURLfro!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Cute!  I love the faux hawk.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Kansashalo said:


> Cute!  I love the faux hawk.



Thank you girl!!! I do it with 2 or 3 banana clips!!! It's fast and easy!!!


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> DevaChan


 
Please give all the details of your trip & before & afters!!!  So excited for you.  A Deva cut is probably the best for me.  I did a trim on flat ironed hair and my curls are a MESS!!!!  



NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I love playing around with different styles... Ecostyle olive oil is my best friend... &#10084;that stuff!!!
> 
> Fluffed out CURLfro!!!


 
Pretty curls!!


----------



## truegem

My first time out with all natural hair. It was a twist out



The next day it was even bigger!!! I LOVE big crazy hair! I got a compliment from a stranger too.



I am still figuring this out but am glad I took the plunge.


----------



## LoveLu

Gorgeous


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Loving the hair do's ladies.  
I love big hair too.  I can't wait for my fro to become big & obnoxious.


----------



## Myblackbag

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I love playing around with different styles... Ecostyle olive oil is my best friend... &#10084;that stuff!!!
> 
> View attachment 2256575
> 
> My FAUXhawk!!!
> 
> View attachment 2256576
> 
> Smooth ponytail!!!
> 
> View attachment 2256577
> 
> Fluffed out CURLfro!!!



Hair looks great, nlvoewithlv!


----------



## Myblackbag

truegem said:


> My first time out with all natural hair. It was a twist out
> View attachment 2257375
> 
> 
> The next day it was even bigger!!! I LOVE big crazy hair! I got a compliment from a stranger too.
> View attachment 2257376
> 
> 
> I am still figuring this out but am glad I took the plunge.



Great looking twist out, truegem!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Nice pic ladies! I love big hair too.


----------



## LaGeekChic

Love this thread!

I went all-natural 3 years ago. I used to do so many bad things with my hair - use heat, shampoo (with sulfates), brush, touch, etc... Until I started using the Curly Girl regimen, it completely transformed my hair from being super dry to being super healthy and curly!


----------



## Ladybug09

LaGeekChic said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> I went all-natural 3 years ago. I used to do so many bad things with my hair - use heat, shampoo (with sulfates), brush, touch, etc... Until I started using the Curly Girl regimen, it completely transformed my hair from being super dry to being super healthy and curly!



Welcome!! 

Or hair looks very healthy!


----------



## Kansashalo

truegem said:


> My first time out with all natural hair. It was a twist out
> View attachment 2257375
> 
> 
> The next day it was even bigger!!! I LOVE big crazy hair! I got a compliment from a stranger too.
> View attachment 2257376
> 
> 
> I am still figuring this out but am glad I took the plunge.



I LOVE your hair and I don't think its big at all. 



LaGeekChic said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> I went all-natural 3 years ago. I used to do so many bad things with my hair - use heat, shampoo (with sulfates), brush, touch, etc... Until I started using the Curly Girl regimen, it completely transformed my hair from being super dry to being super healthy and curly!




Welcome aboard LaGeekChic!


----------



## truegem

Thanks everyone. This is such an amazing journey. I am still walking past mirrors and doing a double-take.  Today I just saturated it put in some leave-in and watched. Mega shrinkage..lol. All good though because if that is what my hair naturally does...so be it.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

gre8dane said:


> Please give all the details of your trip & before & afters!!!  So excited for you.  A Deva cut is probably the best for me.  I did a trim on flat ironed hair and my curls are a MESS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty curls!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Myblackbag said:


> More wash day pics.....
> View attachment 2246239



Pretty!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

truegem said:


> My first time out with all natural hair. It was a twist out
> View attachment 2257375
> 
> 
> The next day it was even bigger!!! I LOVE big crazy hair! I got a compliment from a stranger too.
> View attachment 2257376
> 
> 
> I am still figuring this out but am glad I took the plunge.



You rock it well!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Myblackbag said:


> Hair looks great, nlvoewithlv!



Thank you!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

LaGeekChic said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> I went all-natural 3 years ago. I used to do so many bad things with my hair - use heat, shampoo (with sulfates), brush, touch, etc... Until I started using the Curly Girl regimen, it completely transformed my hair from being super dry to being super healthy and curly!



Pretty!!! I have a question...                  Is your hair curlier when shorter?
The longer my hair gets the more the curls turn into waves. I'm trying to keep mine curly.


----------



## LaGeekChic

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Pretty!!! I have a question...                  Is your hair curlier when shorter?
> The longer my hair gets the more the curls turn into waves. I'm trying to keep mine curly.



Not necessarily curlier, no. When it is shorter (I have it a bit shorter now than it was in the pic) I have a bit more volume at the top because of the weight of my hair.

I do hear that a lot though: scrunching with a t-shirt or a microfiber towel is a must!


----------



## Ghettoe

I've been swimming and neglecting my hair. It looks so BAD!!


----------



## Sweet Fire

My curls stretch as my hair gets longer, I recently got about 4 inches cut off and it looks a lot better. It was waist length when straight, however you could probably use a good defining product like Kinky Curly Custard to keep your curls define as your hair gets longer. When I want strong curl definition, Kinky Curly Custard always does the job no matter how long my hair is.


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> She wont do it! *DC* has been "cutting" her hair foreverrrrrrrrrrr. I'm still waiting



It's gone....  I'll text you


----------



## Ladybug09

truegem said:


> My first time out with all natural hair. It was a twist out
> View attachment 2257375
> 
> 
> The next day it was even bigger!!! I LOVE big crazy hair! I got a compliment from a stranger too.
> View attachment 2257376
> 
> 
> I am still figuring this out but am glad I took the plunge.



I LOVE big hair too!!

Eta: was at an indoor event this weekend and this girl sitting in front of me I saw the transformation of her hair... it GREW!!it was humid and I saw her curls drop and it just become a frizzy mop..I felt so sorry for her. I wonder if it was BC of the product she uses or what...


----------



## Teemu

I have very heavy curly hair and started the curly girl regimen a few months ago. I was a flat iron addict. My only concern is I am being sent to Antarctica in October for six months and I have no idea if I can continue while I am there. We are limited on what we can bring, and after I use all my hair items will be at the mercy of what they have in stock in the station store. I plan on getting about 2 inches cut before I go, but cannot figure out what else I can do.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> It's gone.... I'll text you


 
I know verizon didn't cut my service off.. where's my pic?!


----------



## Ladybug09

Teemu said:


> I have very heavy curly hair and started the curly girl regimen a few months ago. I was a flat iron addict. My only concern is I am being sent to Antarctica in October for six months and I have no idea if I can continue while I am there. We are limited on what we can bring, and after I use all my hair items will be at the mercy of what they have in stock in the station store. I plan on getting about 2 inches cut before I go, but cannot figure out what else I can do.



Antarctica...wow!!!!


----------



## Teemu

Ladybug09 said:


> Antarctica...wow!!!!



Yeah, I am getting a lot of mixed reactions, but I am looking forward to it, should be an interesting adventure.


----------



## LADC_chick

I've been using more flax seed gel than ever this summer! The last time before the summer I made a batch was Novemberish and it went bad because I didn't use it as much. But oooooh boy! With this humidity, I've gone through a jar and a half in three and a half weeks as a means of  preserving my twist outs. I've also been resorting to high Afro puffs when the hair touching my neck becomes a problem.


----------



## Kansashalo

Teemu said:


> I have very heavy curly hair and started the curly girl regimen a few months ago. I was a flat iron addict. My only concern is I am being sent to Antarctica in October for six months and I have no idea if I can continue while I am there. We are limited on what we can bring, and after I use all my hair items will be at the mercy of what they have in stock in the station store. I plan on getting about 2 inches cut before I go, but cannot figure out what else I can do.



If you your hair is long and you don't have options to continue the curly girl method, I would try wearing a long french braid.  This is a great style especially if you are unable to wash your hair frequently.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Miss Jessie's products are 20% at Target this week. I love the Pillow Soft Curls cream, the other creams in the jar were too heavy so I returned them. I like the Crème de le Crème conditioner as well.


----------



## .pursefiend.

I tried Miss Jessie's and it did nothing for me. That mess went back the next day lol


----------



## Kansashalo

Sweet Fire said:


> Miss Jessie's products are 20% at Target this week. I love the Pillow Soft Curls cream, the other creams in the jar were too heavy so I returned them. I like the Crème de le Crème conditioner as well.



Hmm, I've been eyeballing the Pillow Soft curls product but the $22 was the barrier. lol  However, 20% off plus my 5% red card discount may convince me to try it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sweet Fire said:


> Miss Jessie's products are 20% at Target this week. I love the Pillow Soft Curls cream, the other creams in the jar were too heavy so I returned them. I like the Crème de le Crème conditioner as well.



Miss Jessie's products are crap!  But they are raking in the $$$ in the curly/kinky product market


----------



## Teemu

Kansashalo said:


> If you your hair is long and you don't have options to continue the curly girl method, I would try wearing a long french braid.  This is a great style especially if you are unable to wash your hair frequently.



This is what I will probably end up doing, I will also have a hat on most of time. That should hide a lot of my fuzzies lol


----------



## Sweet Fire

Kansashalo said:


> Hmm, I've been eyeballing the Pillow Soft curls product but the $22 was the barrier. lol  However, 20% off plus my 5% red card discount may convince me to try it.


 
I'm debating should I buy another one.


----------



## Myblackbag

Tried something different.....finger coils.


----------



## Ladybug09

Myblackbag said:


> Tried something different.....finger coils.
> 
> View attachment 2276579



Pretty. Did you do it yourself or did you go to a salon? Curly Nikki had an article about coiling.


----------



## Myblackbag

Ladybug09 said:


> Pretty. Did you do it yourself or did you go to a salon? Curly Nikki had an article about coiling.



Thanks Ladybug, I did it myself.  I recently saw a video on finger coils and decided to give it a try. I'll see if I can find it and post.


----------



## Myblackbag

Here's the video that inspired me....

http://youtu.be/q1R2tdj9MnU


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Myblackbag said:


> Here's the video that inspired me....
> 
> http://youtu.be/q1R2tdj9MnU



Carmen's finger coils are nice! I want to finger coil my hair, but I'm too lazy to devote that much time to it.  lol.  Maybe I'll try in a few weeks.


----------



## LADC_chick

Myblackbag said:


> Here's the video that inspired me....
> 
> http://youtu.be/q1R2tdj9MnU



I was about to ask if you'd seen her video. Yours came out really nice, too!


----------



## Myblackbag

LADC_chick said:


> I was about to ask if you'd seen her video. Yours came out really nice, too!



Thanks, LADC_chick!


----------



## truegem

Myblackbag said:


> Here's the video that inspired me....
> 
> http://youtu.be/q1R2tdj9MnU



Thank you for sharing.  Yours looks so pretty.  Once I watched the video I ran upstairs to try a few.  Love it.  Now if I could get 2 weeks out of it...OMG!!  I think I have a date with my hair Friday night


----------



## Myblackbag

truegem said:


> Thank you for sharing.  Yours looks so pretty.  Once I watched the video I ran upstairs to try a few.  Love it.  Now if I could get 2 weeks out of it...OMG!!  I think I have a date with my hair Friday night



Thanks, truegem!  And yeah, two weeks would be great!


----------



## LADC_chick

Man, I'd love to try this, but Carmen said that it took her three hours to do! I'd probably to spend the whole day doing it on my hair. I'm not ready.


----------



## Sassys

I thought of this thread when I saw this article

*Woman's four-and-a-half-foot afro is the world's largest and takes her two days to wash*


Aevin Dugas has spent the last 14 years growing her hair

Record-breaking natural afro has entered Guinness Book of Records
It takes two days to dry and five bottles of conditioner to get it in shape
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2382494/Aevin-Dugas-Woman-world-s-biggest-natural-afro.html


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> I tried Miss Jessie's and it did nothing for me. That mess went back the next day lol


 
Same here



Myblackbag said:


> Tried something different.....finger coils.
> 
> View attachment 2276579


 

These look really nice


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> I thought of this thread when I saw this article
> 
> *Woman's four-and-a-half-foot afro is the world's largest&#8230; and takes her two days to wash*
> 
> 
> Aevin Dugas has spent the last 14 years growing her hair
> 
> Record-breaking natural afro has entered Guinness Book of Records
> It takes two days to dry and five bottles of conditioner to get it in shape
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2382494/Aevin-Dugas-Woman-world-s-biggest-natural-afro.html


 

Its big but nothing I haven't seen before, its a mess she needs to do something with that.


----------



## Myblackbag

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Same here
> 
> 
> These look really nice



Thanks, Fab! 

I tried Miss Jessie's once and ended up returning it as well.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Yesterday I watched a youtube video of a woman putting relaxer on her eyelashes to make them less curly.


----------



## DC-Cutie

i want my hair back


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> i want my hair back



so do i! I got an appointment for a full weave on the 23rd.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> i want my hair back


----------



## Myblackbag

DC-Cutie said:


> i want my hair back



No pics?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Myblackbag said:


> No pics?



Tons 

Talldrnk and Purse have seen what's left


----------



## artiemd

talldrnkofwater said:


> Yesterday I watched a youtube video of a woman putting relaxer on her eyelashes to make them less curly.



OMG that's crazy.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

artiemd said:


> OMG that's crazy.



I watched the whole video in disbelief.


----------



## Kansashalo

talldrnkofwater said:


> Yesterday I watched a youtube video of a woman putting relaxer on her eyelashes to make them less curly.



Who...What...How...  



DC-Cutie said:


> i want my hair back


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Kansashalo said:


> Who...What...How...



You can't make this stuff up 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HapDWXAkAac&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Kansashalo

talldrnkofwater said:


> You can't make this stuff up
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HapDWXAkAac&feature=youtu.be












....and she is risking blindness, just to make putting on false lashes easier.


----------



## Ladybug09

This chick is straight up crazy. She is putting optimum relaxer on her eyes I cannot believe it. Honestly people need to report that video and have it shut down off of youtube. That is insane.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I can't believe she said her contacts were protecting her eyes.


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm glad to see the video has been taken down.  I was just  as I sat there and watched it.


----------



## Myblackbag

DC-Cutie said:


> Tons
> 
> Talldrnk and Purse have seen what's left



I bet it looks great! I still want mine tapered in the back like a picture you posted here awhile back.


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> I'm glad to see the video has been taken down.  I was just  as I sat there and watched it.



So glad to hear that!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

perm on eyelashes! WTH! So glad that was taken down before someone else tries it.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

~Fabulousity~ said:


> perm on eyelashes! WTH! So glad that was taken down before someone else tries it.



Yeah, she based her eyes and used a tooth pick to apply the perm.  She said her lashes were too curly and she had trouble applying her false lashes.  Then she said her contacts (which I believe were colored) protected her eyes.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

talldrnkofwater said:


> Yeah, she based her eyes and used a tooth pick to apply the perm. She said her lashes were too curly and she had trouble applying her false lashes. Then she said her contacts (which I believe were colored) protected her eyes.


 

Lawd have mercy! I can't even laugh at this stupidity.


----------



## .pursefiend.

ok.. i got some marley twists put in last night for my vacation tomorrow. i really like them. but my hair is so freaking soft they're sliding out. i got a gang of bobby pins in here. hope i don't set off the metal detector


----------



## talldrnkofwater

.pursefiend. said:


> ok.. i got some marley twists put in last night for my vacation tomorrow. i really like them. but my hair is so freaking soft they're sliding out. i got a gang of bobby pins in here. hope i don't set off the metal detector



 You know TSA will be all up in your hair.  
Where are you going on vacation?


----------



## Kansashalo

LOL!

So yeah, where are you going Pursefiend?


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> ok.. i got some marley twists put in last night for my vacation tomorrow. i really like them. but my hair is so freaking soft they're sliding out. i got a gang of bobby pins in here. hope i don't set off the metal detector



Lawd a mercy!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Hy ladies! I'm going to the Cayman Islands 

* TallDrnk* if TSA make me take this bun down I'm losing all my twists


----------



## Ladybug09

.pursefiend. said:


> ok.. i got some marley twists put in last night for my vacation tomorrow. i really like them. but my hair is so freaking soft they're sliding out. i got a gang of bobby pins in here. hope i don't set off the metal detector



Exactly!!! One time i went through i keep buzzing..told them it was my hair...them bustas kept scanning my dog bout damn near stripped off my clothes until finally I repeated Let me just take me bun down...took it down...no buzzing..my clip not the pins set it off.






talldrnkofwater said:


> You know TSA will be all up in your hair.
> Where are you going on vacation?


----------



## .pursefiend.

I made it through security.. twists still in tact! Lol. Talk to you beauties on a few days!


----------



## Myblackbag

.pursefiend. said:


> I made it through security.. twists still in tact! Lol. Talk to you beauties on a few days!



Lol... Enjoy your trip, pursefiend!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Myblackbag said:


> Lol... Enjoy your trip, pursefiend!



Thank you!


----------



## Kansashalo

.pursefiend. said:


> Hy ladies! I'm going to the Cayman Islands
> 
> * TallDrnk* if TSA make me take this bun down I'm losing all my twists



Enjoy the Cayman Islands!!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

So why am I just now discovering the beauty that is EcoStyler Olive oil gel?  I had used the pink one before (I think it was called Curl and Wave) but the olive oil BLOWS it out of the park!   The only drawback is that it is heavy so I'm still experimenting to find the right amount for me though.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I love Ecostyle olive oil!!! I use it then I just scrunch out the crunch the next morning...


----------



## Myblackbag

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I love Ecostyle olive oil!!! I use it then I just scrunch out the crunch the next morning...



I like it, too!


----------



## Ladybug09

I lost the post. Basically I said I love eco styler, I use it everyday. I have the clear and I have olive oil and the protein. I use the clear daily since I wear my hair back in a bun to slick down the wispys. I use the olive oil more for roller sets, Curlformer sets, and for shingling, & I even think it would do well with the coils. For me the clear has the most hold. The ecostyler olive oil doesn't have as much hold, but it does have more flexibility with your curls.

I have yet to use the ecostyler protein yet.


----------



## Ghettoe

I tried curlformers and sleeping was impossible. Great curls but intense head ache. Next time, I'll set my hair in the morning and take them out prior to sleeping.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ghettoe said:


> I tried curlformers and sleeping was impossible. Great curls but intense head ache. Next time, I'll set my hair in the morning and take them out prior to sleeping.



What are curlformers?


----------



## morepennies

Wow...how did I miss this thread?!?

I stopped relaxing my hair in 2010 and I am so much happier with my hair now.


----------



## Kansashalo

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> What are curlformers?



This "rollers" that look VERY uncomfortable.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Kansashalo said:


> This "rollers" that look VERY uncomfortable.
> 
> babesinhairland.com/wp-content/uploads/XtraLongCurlformers6L.jpg



Dang! I don't have patience for that!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Dang! I don't have patience for that!!!



It's actually very easy and once u get a method u can put them in fast.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

The end result after teasing...


----------



## Ladybug09

Did u shingle? If so I like.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ladybug09 said:


> Did u shingle? If so I like.



Thank you, and no I don't shingle I just cowash, use a leave in, then a bit of gel to set...


----------



## Myblackbag

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2296700
> 
> View attachment 2296702
> 
> View attachment 2296706
> 
> The end result after teasing...
> View attachment 2296707
> 
> View attachment 2296710



Hair looks great, NLVOEWITHLV!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2296700
> 
> View attachment 2296702
> 
> View attachment 2296706
> 
> The end result after teasing...
> View attachment 2296707
> 
> View attachment 2296710


 

Looks good!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Myblackbag said:


> Hair looks great, NLVOEWITHLV!



Thank you! I just can't wait for it to get long again!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Looks good!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Down


My fav hairstyle right now... &#10084;


----------



## tweety32976

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2297767
> 
> Down
> View attachment 2297768
> 
> My fav hairstyle right now... &#10084;



Your hair is so pretty!!!


----------



## artiemd

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2297767
> 
> Down
> View attachment 2297768
> 
> My fav hairstyle right now... &#10084;



Beautiful!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

tweety32976 said:


> Your hair is so pretty!!!



Awww thank you!!! &#128522;


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

artiemd said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!!!


----------



## GOALdigger

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thank you! I just can't wait for it to get long again!!!



Awesome curl definition


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ladybug09 said:


> It's actually very easy and once u get a method u can put them in fast.



I'm so lazy a twist out is too much for me!!!


----------



## Ghettoe

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Dang! I don't have patience for that!!!




It really gives nice curls and it's easy to set up, but sleeping with them is


----------



## Ladybug09

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I'm so lazy a twist out is too much for me!!!


I'm sorta still transitioning...so that's why sometimes I do TOs...I need to cut of the relaxed ends.

I like the pic of it pulled back also....


DC cutie(others too)...can you give me the list of the salons that you trust with curly hair. I know you gave me the contact for a Moroccan guy in Alex, but I 'm asking for a friend who is looking for a new stylist. She goes to Vidal. I told her I would get contact info for the Devachan salon.

thanks.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ladybug09 said:


> I'm sorta still transitioning...so that's why sometimes I do TOs...I need to cut of the relaxed ends.
> 
> I like the pic of it pulled back also....
> 
> 
> DC cutie(others too)...can you give me the list of the salons that you trust with curly hair. I know you gave me the contact for a Moroccan guy in Alex, but I 'm asking for a friend who is looking for a new stylist. She goes to Vidal. I told her I would get contact info for the Devachan salon.
> 
> thanks.



Thank you! I like to try new things that are simple and non damaging. I made the mistake of relaxing my hair because I wanted a bob, the shocker came that when I washed my curls never returned. October 27,2012 I cut my relaxed ends off and I've never looked back... BEST DECISION EVER!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

I've got my method down now. It typically takes me 30 minutes with a BIG comb and my detangling brush and great products..



gre8dane said:


> Wow!  Were you two hours in the shower?  Maybe you can leave the conditioner in & detangle with a water bottle while watching a movie!  I'll have to remember & post some YTers with super long hair like yours who show their regimen.  I didn't really pay attention to them since my hair is short, but I know hair care changes a little as the hair grows.
> 
> Also, check out long-time transitioner videos on YT which may have some really good tips.  You have some new growth & that demarcation line can be irritating.  I remember when my hair was relaxed & long, & I waited a long time between relaxers how my hair would shed like crazy and it would be challenging to comb my wet hair.
> 
> Shea butter, as much as I love it for my skin, is too heavy for my hair.  If you find that to be the case, I recommend Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl & Style Conditioning Milk.  It smells divine & is thin/thick & moisturizing without being greasy.
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/shea-moistu...ing-milk-8-oz/-/A-12239779#prodSlot=large_1_3
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with conditioners with silicone.  They usually have to be paired with a shampoo due to build-up which you will be able to feel in your hair.  The only rule I follow with conditioners due to how they feel in my hair is: if it's a rinse-out, I rinse it out & will use a leave-in conditioner as a leave-in.  The only conditioner I leave-in are the Deva conditioners, but I guess you can say they are made to be used as leave-in.


----------



## Shoegal30

Ladybug09 said:


> I'm sorta still transitioning...so that's why sometimes I do TOs...I need to cut of the relaxed ends.
> 
> I like the pic of it pulled back also....
> 
> 
> DC cutie(others too)...can you give me the list of the salons that you trust with curly hair. I know you gave me the contact for a Moroccan guy in Alex, but I 'm asking for a friend who is looking for a new stylist. She goes to Vidal. I told her I would get contact info for the Devachan salon.
> 
> thanks.


I can vouch to what DC Cutie says about Beth at Fiddleheads in DC.  I loved her and she exposed me to some products that my curls just love to death.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ladybug09 said:


> I've got my method down now. It typically takes me 30 minutes with a BIG comb and my detangling brush and great products..


I did a search and believe I was able to find all referrals.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Shoegal30 said:


> I can vouch to what DC Cutie says about Beth at Fiddleheads in DC.  I loved her and she exposed me to some products that my curls just love to death.



She is great, isn't she?  One of the. Reasons I really like her is because she appreciated curls on Afro textured hair. I went to a black owned salon and the owner pissed me off!  Saying 'girl, you should just relax this stuff. It's easier for ME to work with. It takes to long to do, blah, blah, blah..."  Never went back to her. 

But with Beth, I've referred many friends - black, white, Asian, and Hispanic with various textures - they all like her.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I'm so happy today.  One of my great nieces is 7 and her mother has been relaxing her hair since she was 3  she came over today w/ her grandfather ( my bro) and her mother cut off all of her hair!!! I'm hoping she comes over weekly or every 2 wks so my cousin or I can do her hair.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> She is great, isn't she? One of the. Reasons I really like her is because she appreciated curls on Afro textured hair. *I went to a black owned salon and the owner pissed me off! Saying 'girl, you should just relax this stuff. It's easier for ME to work wit*h. It takes to long to do, blah, blah, blah..." Never went back to her.
> 
> But with Beth, I've referred many friends - black, white, Asian, and Hispanic with various textures - they all like her.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

talldrnkofwater said:


> I'm so happy today. One of my great nieces is 7 and her mother has been relaxing her hair since she was 3 she came over today w/ her grandfather ( my bro) and her mother cut off all of her hair!!! I'm hoping she comes over weekly or every 2 wks so my cousin or I can do her hair.


 
This is great news! My daughter is 9 and has been asking to loc her hair for a while, I decided to let her and she's loving it.


----------



## Shoegal30

DC-Cutie said:


> She is great, isn't she?  One of the. Reasons I really like her is because she appreciated curls on Afro textured hair. I went to a black owned salon and the owner pissed me off!  Saying 'girl, you should just relax this stuff. It's easier for ME to work with. It takes to long to do, blah, blah, blah..."  Never went back to her.
> 
> But with Beth, I've referred many friends - black, white, Asian, and Hispanic with various textures - they all like her.




Right!  When I talked to her about my hair, she made me realize that curls are curls and everything that I thought I knew about hair was so wrong.  The game is completely changed when you are natural.  Now my curls are poppin all over!  I've gotten a bazillion compliments on them, not that that validates me or anything but compliments are always nice


----------



## talldrnkofwater

~Fabulousity~ said:


> This is great news! My daughter is 9 and has been asking to loc her hair for a while, I decided to let her and she's loving it.



Now I just want to teach her and her mother about hair care.
I miss my locs- but my next set I want to start on long hair so I can avoid that awkward "teenage" stage.


----------



## Kansashalo

Relaxing since 3 years old - that was way to young for something like that I M O.


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> I'm so happy today.  One of my great nieces is 7 and her mother has been relaxing her hair since she was 3  she came over today w/ her grandfather ( my bro) and her mother cut off all of her hair!!! I'm hoping she comes over weekly or every 2 wks so my cousin or I can do her hair.



Poor baby!  At least she will have a fresh start and hopefully stay natural until she can decided to relax or not.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> Poor baby!  At least she will have a fresh start and hopefully stay natural until she can decided to relax or not.



I hope so too- she has really thick coarse hair and her mother is dominican w/ 2c-3a hair.   But all these yrs, she couldve had someone in the family take care of her hair instead of relaxing it.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> She is great, isn't she?  One of the. Reasons I really like her is because she appreciated curls on Afro textured hair. I went to a black owned salon and the owner pissed me off!  Saying 'girl, you should just relax this stuff. It's easier for ME to work with. It takes to long to do, blah, blah, blah..."  Never went back to her.
> 
> But with Beth, I've referred many friends - black, white, Asian, and Hispanic with various textures - they all like her.











Shoegal30 said:


> Right!  When I talked to her about my hair, she made me realize that curls are curls and everything that I thought I knew about hair was so wrong.  The game is completely changed when you are natural.  Now my curls are poppin all over!  I've gotten a bazillion compliments on them, not that that validates me or anything but compliments are always nice


When I do my final chop I may go to her.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Kansashalo said:


> Relaxing since 3 years old - that was way to young for something like that I M O.



Exactly.  I got my first relaxer before I started 9th grade and only because I begged my mother.


----------



## macde90

Hello, I'm a newbie to this thread. I usually hang out on the Coach thread. My son asked me but I don't know so I thought i'd ask the experts. 

My son is 15 years old, active in spprts. His fro is about 1 1/2  inches long. He washes his hair at night when he takes his shower..He wants his fro to  to be boy curly. He washes with suave coconut and uses olive oil moistuizer (green bottle).  He has 4a hair. Or at least i thin its 4a. We called it water wavy whe i was growing up. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Kansashalo

macde90 said:


> Hello, I'm a newbie to this thread. I usually hang out on the Coach thread. My son asked me but I don't know so I thought i'd ask the experts.
> 
> My son is 15 years old, active in spprts. His fro is about 1 1/2  inches long. He washes his hair at night when he takes his shower..He wants his fro to  to be boy curly. He washes with suave coconut and uses olive oil moistuizer (green bottle).  He has 4a hair. Or at least i thin its 4a. We called it water wavy whe i was growing up.
> 
> Any suggestions?




Just so I'm clear, your son wants his hair to keep the same look that it has, when it is wet?  Or does he want something like this (below) even though he naturally has 4a texture:


----------



## yogamommi

macde90 said:


> Hello, I'm a newbie to this thread. I usually hang out on the Coach thread. My son asked me but I don't know so I thought i'd ask the experts.
> 
> My son is 15 years old, active in spprts. His fro is about 1 1/2  inches long. He washes his hair at night when he takes his shower..He wants his fro to  to be boy curly. He washes with suave coconut and uses olive oil moistuizer (green bottle).  He has 4a hair. Or at least i thin its 4a. We called it water wavy whe i was growing up.
> 
> Any suggestions?



His hair is only going to curl the way it naturally curls.  You can try to add product to enhance its curl but it will only take to its natural pattern.


----------



## DC-Cutie

macde90 said:


> Hello, I'm a newbie to this thread. I usually hang out on the Coach thread. My son asked me but I don't know so I thought i'd ask the experts.
> 
> My son is 15 years old, active in spprts. His fro is about 1 1/2  inches long. He washes his hair at night when he takes his shower..He wants his fro to  to be boy curly. He washes with suave coconut and uses olive oil moistuizer (green bottle).  He has 4a hair. Or at least i thin its 4a. We called it water wavy whe i was growing up.
> 
> Any suggestions?



This is so confusing....


----------



## Sweet Fire

I have been loving my curls! However I will admit I noticed a difference when I started back using sulfate shampoo but I needed to test some products so my hair needed to be "naked" so I could effectively see the results. Now that I've got my routine down I'm going back to sulfate free cleansers. Ouidad products were working good for me however I've decided to support small businesses instead. Curl Junkie, Shea Moisture, Miss Jessie's and Kinky Curly are my favs. 8 years of being natural and finally have a HG routine.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

&#10084;Curls, don't think I'll ever straighten again!!!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Yes they look so juicy!

I feel the same way after I finish my hair and look in the mirror.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Yes! It's super moisturized, and this was taken the next day when fully dry!


----------



## Myblackbag

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Yes! It's super moisturized, and this was taken the next day when fully dry!



Hair looks great!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Myblackbag said:


> Hair looks great!



Thank you! I practice a modified CG method religiously. I've also found products that work for me and I stick with them!!!


----------



## pquiles

Target had a sale on Ms. jessie's products.   Purchased the Curly Meringue and the Baby Buttercreme.  I did a twist out with the CM tonight and I am praying it turns out decent in the AM for work.  Anyone here use these products on their coarse 4C hair and would like to share your thoughts?


----------



## .pursefiend.

My protective style for awhile. Trying to get out of that "too short for long/too long for short" phase. Man i miss my puff


----------



## Sweet Fire

That lipstick looks great on you!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

.pursefiend. said:


> My protective style for awhile. Trying to get out of that "too short for long/too long for short" phase. Man i miss my puff



Very pretty! I'm in the I between stage. I'm ready for it to just be long already!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Do any of you natural ladies finger strangle? I tried it tonight with no luck.


----------



## Sweet Fire

I have to use a wide tooth comb on soaking wet hair but on 2nd day hair etc. I mist my hair to get it damp, then finger comb to restyle it.


----------



## Kansashalo

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Do any of you natural ladies finger strangle? I tried it tonight with no luck.



What is finger strangling?  I tried to google it but all I got were articles related to strangling a person.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Kansashalo said:


> What is finger strangling?  I tried to google it but all I got were articles related to strangling a person.



Lol! I meant DETANGLE! I guess my damn auto correct changed it without me noticing...


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Sweet Fire said:


> I have to use a wide tooth comb on soaking wet hair but on 2nd day hair etc. I mist my hair to get it damp, then finger comb to restyle it.



I usually use a bone rat tail type comb on soaking hair with conditioner... 2nd+ day hair I just fluff... When I tried using my fingers tonight it seemed too puffy.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Yeah your hair might be too fine for finger dangling at least at that length, it might change as your hair gets longer.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sweet Fire said:


> That lipstick looks great on you!





NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Very pretty! I'm in the I between stage. I'm ready for it to just be long already!!!




thank you ladies!


----------



## Shoegal30

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Do any of you natural ladies finger strangle? I tried it tonight with no luck.


I finger de-tangle every am in the shower.  My hair is not as long as yours is though but maybe it's thicker and that's why it works for me?


----------



## macde90

DC-Cutie said:


> This is so confusing....


 
Yep, he wants his hair to look the same dry as it does wet. Eh, maybe it's 4c. When he was little i just did blue magic and water but that is too greasy for a teenager.


----------



## macde90

macde90 said:


> Hello, I'm a newbie to this thread. I usually hang out on the Coach thread. My son asked me but I don't know so I thought i'd ask the experts.
> 
> My son is 15 years old, active in spprts. His fro is about 1 1/2 inches long. He washes his hair at night when he takes his shower..He wants his fro to to be boy curly. He washes with suave coconut and uses olive oil moistuizer (green bottle). He has 4a hair. Or at least i thin its 4a. We called it water wavy whe i was growing up.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 


macde90 said:


> Yep, he wants his hair to look the same dry as it does wet. Eh, maybe it's 4c. When he was little i just did blue magic and water but that is too greasy for a teenager.


 
ETA: original post


----------



## Kansashalo

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Lol! I meant DETANGLE! I guess my damn auto correct changed it without me noticing...



OH!   There is always a new technique popping up so I wasn't sure. 

I tried finger detangling and my hair was like:







But I use a very wide tooth comb and only detangle with conditioner so I decided to stick with what works. lol


----------



## Sweet Fire

macde90 said:


> ETA: original post


 
Try Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie or the Souffle, you can get it at Target.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Smh- someone I follow on IG posted this.


----------



## DC-Cutie

That's a damn shame


----------



## .pursefiend.

:weird:


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

kansashalo said:


> oh!   There is always a new technique popping up so i wasn't sure.
> 
> i tried finger detangling and my hair was like:
> 
> img.pandawhale.com/41359-bear-how-about-no-sour.jpeg
> 
> but i use a very wide tooth comb and only detangle with conditioner so i decided to stick with what works. Lol



lmao &#128540;


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

talldrnkofwater said:


> Smh- someone I follow on IG posted this.



That's a hot *** mess!!! Some parents destroy their children's hair out the womb! I was raised by my grandmother who is anti perm (she's half white) I was forced to work my natural until I was grown!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> That's a hot *** mess!!! Some parents destroy their children's hair out the womb! I was raised by my grandmother who is anti perm (she's half white) I was forced to work my natural until I was grown!!!



This child is going to be bald before she turns 5.  I told you guys my nephews fiance started perming my great nieces hair at 3.  Thank God she cut off all the perm (shes now 7).  Thats just too young for this foolishness.


----------



## Kansashalo

talldrnkofwater said:


> Smh- someone I follow on IG posted this.



That po' baby


----------



## LADC_chick

Just this weekend my cousin asked my mother if she thought that her (my cousin's) daughter was still too short to "catch" (for braiding). This question came after she saw me in my (slightly larger) Senegalese twists (yep, got me a protective style for the next four weeks or so).

It looks like my cousin is overwhelmed by what to do with her daughter's hair. But the little girl is not even two yet, not for another couple weeks anyway. So that picture of the poor little baby with her hair snatched in extensions made me wonder if that's what my cousin was thinking when she asked that question of my mother. My mom was like, Please don't put extensions in her hair.


----------



## Ladybug09

I'd hope this was fake...


----------



## Wilsom04

Hey ladies! Just went natural a week ago and I am looking for a natural hairstylist in the East Bay Area ( San Francisco, Oakland, etc). Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## NY_Mami

talldrnkofwater said:


> Smh- someone I follow on IG posted this.


----------



## NY_Mami

Kansashalo said:


> This "rollers" that look VERY uncomfortable.
> 
> babesinhairland.com/wp-content/uploads/XtraLongCurlformers6L.jpg


 
Those curls look like :censor:....


----------



## masrosa3436

Luv natural but luv relaxer.


----------



## Ghettoe

Kansashalo said:


> OH!   There is always a new technique popping up so I wasn't sure.
> 
> I tried finger detangling and my hair was like:
> 
> img.pandawhale.com/41359-bear-how-about-no-sOUR.jpeg
> 
> But I use a very wide tooth comb and only detangle with conditioner so I decided to stick with what works. lol



This is totally me experience. I end up reaching for a comb anyway.


----------



## Ghettoe

talldrnkofwater said:


> Smh- someone I follow on IG posted this.



Holy mother of potato pie! GASP.


----------



## artiemd

talldrnkofwater said:


> Smh- someone I follow on IG posted this.



So sad.


----------



## Ladybug09

.pursefiend. said:


> My protective style for awhile. Trying to get out of that "too short for long/too long for short" phase. Man i miss my puff


Your hair looks really healthy.



NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Very pretty! I'm in the I between stage. I'm ready for it to just be long already!!!



My stylist is on maternity leave until Nov. 5, so I  was debating going to Fiddleheads to do the big chop... but I decided to just wait for my stylist since she knows my hair, etc...I hope with another month that my hair will be long enough....if not, I may wait until my 2 year anniversary in April to do the chop.



NY_Mami said:


> Those curls look like :censor:....


I think the curls look pretty on the little girl. It all depends how it's styled and little girls love curls.


Was at Freestyle (diff name now) this weekend and saw they had the NERVE to have Shea's Moisture (which I get cheap at Target) MARKED UP LIKE DOUBLE! What??? I only buy from them when it's cheaper, and when I can't get it elsewhere..


----------



## Sweet Fire

I really want some box braids but my hair is fine and I'm scared it'll break plus I easily get scalp issues like flakes and I don't know if I'll look pretty with them, so I don't know. I guess I'll just start wearing buns for awhile.


----------



## Ladybug09

Buns...that's what I do...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I can't wait till my hair is long enough to wear in a bun again.  I really miss wearing them.


----------



## .pursefiend.

talldrnkofwater said:


> I can't wait till my hair is long enough to wear in a bun again.  I really miss wearing them.



Me too!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Joining the "want my hair back" club....  I don't do buns, but I just want my darn hair back!!!


----------



## NY_Mami

Sweet Fire said:


> *I really want some box braids* but my hair is fine and I'm scared it'll break plus I easily get scalp issues like flakes and I don't know if I'll look pretty with them, so I don't know. I guess I'll just start wearing buns for awhile.


 
Me too... I want some Dookie Braids...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I think I'm going to put in some braid extensions or crotchet braids for the fall/winter.


----------



## Ghettoe

I am too broke to braid and also, I hate what braids does to my hair even though they're so easy. I've instead taken to putting mini twists which last a month.


----------



## LADC_chick

Ladybug09 said:


> Your hair looks really healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> My stylist is on maternity leave until Nov. 5, so I  was debating going to Fiddleheads to do the big chop... but I decided to just wait for my stylist since she knows my hair, etc...I hope with another month that my hair will be long enough....if not, I may wait until my 2 year anniversary in April to do the chop.
> 
> 
> I think the curls look pretty on the little girl. It all depends how it's styled and little girls love curls.
> 
> 
> *Was at Freestyle (diff name now) this weekend and saw they had the NERVE to have Shea's Moisture (which I get cheap at Target) MARKED UP LIKE DOUBLE! What??? I only buy from them when it's cheaper, and when I can't get it elsewhere..*


I hope people aren't fool enough to buy Shea Moisture at any salon.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Is Pre-pooing another form of deep conditioning but you're just conditioning before shampooing verses after?

I decided to stop deep conditioning a little while ago because my hair isn't damaged so it didn't seem to be doing anything. I decided to try the Pre-poo method and I actually like it a lot better than traditional deep conditioning but I'm assuming its basically the same thing but just in a different order.


----------



## Myblackbag

I just found the style that I'd like to grow my hair into. Here's the pic:

View attachment 2342381


----------



## tweety32976

^^That is so cute!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Myblackbag said:


> I just found the style that I'd like to grow my hair into. Here's the pic:
> 
> View attachment 2342381



I love that!


----------



## NY_Mami

I was looking for hairstyles fit for the gym and found this... if this girl isn't serving Joan Clayton teas...







http://www.seventeen.com/beauty/tips/cornrow-braids-gym-hairstyle#slide-2


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Sweet Fire said:


> Is Pre-pooing another form of deep conditioning but you're just conditioning before shampooing verses after?
> 
> I decided to stop deep conditioning a little while ago because my hair isn't damaged so it didn't seem to be doing anything. I decided to try the Pre-poo method and I actually like it a lot better than traditional deep conditioning but I'm assuming its basically the same thing but just in a different order.



I pre-poo and DC every week.  Its just a way to add extra moisture to your hair prior to shampooing or co washing.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Myblackbag said:


> I just found the style that I'd like to grow my hair into. Here's the pic:
> 
> View attachment 2342381



This style is fabulous!! *right click save*


----------



## Ladybug09

Myblackbag said:


> I just found the style that I'd like to grow my hair into. Here's the pic:
> 
> View attachment 2342381



Ohhh neat.


----------



## Ladybug09

Y'all what is this 360 solution keratin stuff, but supposedly formaldehyde free....sounds like a glorified texerizer or a Brazilian straightener...I Dont think its natural at all.


----------



## Pomba

I just cut off all my japanese perm and got my tight curls back!  My hair is cut like " marilyn monroe style short". I use queen helene cholestral for deep conditioning but still get lots of frizz. 

How do you control frizz? I am trying " bain de terre" but dissapears in a few hours.  Sigh


----------



## Ladybug09

Ladybug09 said:


> Y'all what is this 360 solution keratin stuff, but supposedly formaldehyde free....sounds like a glorified texerizer or a Brazilian straightener...I Dont think its natural at all.



FYI a friend is asking me so I'm asking you.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pomba said:


> I just cut off all my japanese perm and got my tight curls back!  My hair is cut like " marilyn monroe style short". I use queen helene cholestral for deep conditioning but still get lots of frizz.
> 
> How do you control frizz? I am trying " bain de terre" but dissapears in a few hours.  Sigh



I&#10084;&#65039;pics &#128522; 
Try a little Ecostyle olive oil gel, it does wonders for my curls!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

I loveeeee Ecostyler!!!!! I straightened my hair but I'm ready to let the water hit it and get my texture back.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

In less then 1 month it will be my NAPPIversary &#127881;&#127880;&#127882; 
My hair is officially past my shoulders when stretched!!! It grew from 1st pic to 2nd and 3rd in less then 1 year!!! I'm so glad I went back natural!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

NY_Mami said:


> I was looking for hairstyles fit for the gym and found this... if this girl isn't serving Joan Clayton teas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.seventeen.com/beauty/tips/cornrow-braids-gym-hairstyle#slide-2



I love this!!! I'm gonna try it!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My braids my mommy did...


----------



## Sweet Fire

I've been moisturizing like crazy when before I'd just moisturize whenever I felt like it. I want to make sure I stay on top of dryness because that paired with cold weather causes breakage and I'm trying my best not to get split ends.


----------



## tweety32976

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> In less then 1 month it will be my NAPPIversary &#127881;&#127880;&#127882;
> My hair is officially past my shoulders when stretched!!! It grew from 1st pic to 2nd and 3rd in less then 1 year!!! I'm so glad I went back natural!!!
> View attachment 2353924
> 
> View attachment 2353933
> 
> View attachment 2353934


Your hair is so pretty!!!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

tweety32976 said:


> Your hair is so pretty!!!!!



Thank you so much! I'm loving the whole worry free life style of no blow dryer or the pain of flat ironing!!!


----------



## Cthom

Ladybug09 said:


> Ok ladies. I made a copy of the Curly Girl Handbook Extended Edition (the newest one). I have it in PDF format. If you would like a copy, please send me a Public Message as my Private msgs are full. All I ask is that you don't load it to a public or storage site, or sell it (I know this sounds crazy, but people do it).
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> So far, I'm still goint strong with my growing out phase using the wash n go method and I'm loving it! I'm just doing the cowash, no shampoo/sulfate free or other wise, but I'm thinking of adding this.
> 
> Using the Tresame Botanicals and just bought some Giovanni Deep conditioner.
> 
> 
> I will try to take a pic of my hair at some point.
> 
> 
> DC question: didn't you have your hair cut the 'Deva Curl' way one time? And if so, how did they go about doing that on kinky/AA textured hair VS looser curls and waves?


Hi there not sure if you still have this available but if you do I would love to have a copy emailed to me I've been dying to read this book please respond thanks


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I've been feeling so hair lazy lately.  I don't want to do my hair, but I do because I have an ultimate goal in mind.  I hate this feeling.


----------



## Myblackbag

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2353947
> View attachment 2353950
> 
> My braids my mommy did...




Cute!


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> I've been feeling so hair lazy lately.  I don't want to do my hair, but I do because I have an ultimate goal in mind.  I hate this feeling.



Stop being lazy


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> Stop being lazy



It just seems like such a chore


----------



## Myblackbag

One minute I want long hair and the next minute I want short hair. I saw this pic recently and have been pondering a short 'do:


----------



## Ladybug09

Myblackbag said:


> One minute I want long hair and the next minute I want short hair. I saw this pic recently and have been pondering a short 'do:
> 
> View attachment 2362816



Great look.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ultimately how I want my hair to look, but with some blonde highlights in the front.


----------



## Ladybug09

Just wow!  Talk about big hair.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are any of you in the DC area interested in having a NKaLI meet up?


----------



## Myblackbag

Ladybug09 said:


> Just wow!  Talk about big hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are any of you in the DC area interested in having a NKaLI meet up?



I love this!!!


----------



## Myblackbag

Ladybug09 said:


> thirstyroots.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/tight-natural-curly-hair.jpg
> 
> Ultimately how I want my hair to look, but with some blonde highlights in the front.



Ladybug, is your hair close to this length? Are you still doing the Curly Girl Method? I attempted it but went back to using KCCC. My hair is starting to look dusty. I think I need to change my routine.

I wanna dye my hair, what's a good brand that won't damage my hair?


----------



## Ladybug09

If your hair is looking dull, you may want to use a low or no sulfate shampoo just the kind of clarify it. I found that using absolutely no shampoo and only co washing made my hair feel a little bit dull



Myblackbag said:


> Ladybug, is your hair close to this length? Are you still doing the Curly Girl Method? I attempted it but went back to using KCCC. My hair is starting to look dusty. I think I need to change my routine.
> 
> I wanna dye my hair, what's a good brand that won't damage my hair?



My stylist told me that it until I'm a hundred percent natural she would prefer that I don't dye my hair. So I haven't been doing any dyes, no chemicals, no nothing. I am going to post a couple of pictures today of my hair. I needed to find a good app where I could scratch out my face. Lol 

yeah my hair is close to that length probably longer, but with shrinkage  I can definitely get it to do that.

I use to use Feria hair color but I heard that's one of the worst ones because of the high level of ammonia. But I like the vibrancy of the colors.

Ive vascilated back and forth with the curly girl method. Basically I wash my hair with SM low/no sulfate shampoo once/twice a mo nth to remove buildup, detangle with Tressame moisture rich conditioner, and I either put in my Paul Mitchell The conditioner and a little bit of Shea Moisture curl souffle or leave in conditioner on the ends and eco styler to smooth down the roots at the top. When I wear it loosened out, I either do two strand twists with eco styler olive oil or I do the curl former, or flat iron it straight, but that is very rare for straightening it. I really love the  two strand twist but I think I'm going to try to do the coiling method as Mahoganygirl shows in her tutorial on YouTube.


----------



## Ladybug09

Gonna load the pics from the oldest to the newest.... oldest dates to November 2012 after I had my first trim after deciding to go to fully natural in April 2012. At the bottom you can see where I thinned it out some because of the tangling.


----------



## Ladybug09

2nd round. A pic of the first time doing the curl formers but before I picked out all the spirals, a few pics of me straightened and then a majority of them with the two strand twist trying to blend the two different textures​


----------



## Ladybug09

Loading these pics on the phone so I pray they aren't HUGE!! LOL


----------



## Myblackbag

Great pics. Looks like your doing great managing the two textures, Ladybug!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Myblackbag said:


> Ladybug, is your hair close to this length? Are you still doing the Curly Girl Method? I attempted it but went back to using KCCC. My hair is starting to look dusty. I think I need to change my routine.
> 
> I wanna dye my hair, what's a good brand that won't damage my hair?



I've had aveda and wella colors. Neither were damaging, but I only go to professionals for color so I can't help ya with store brands.


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> Was at Freestyle (diff name now) this weekend and saw they had the NERVE to have Shea's Moisture (which I get cheap at Target) MARKED UP LIKE DOUBLE! What??? I only buy from them when it's cheaper, and when I can't get it elsewhere..


 
I went to Kirei recently and am impressed with all of the curly girl brands they offer.  I could not believe when I saw how much they want for the SM items!!  And the drugstores/Target offer SM as a BOGO at times too.  The other brands are comparable to online prices so I don't understand the overpricing of SM items.



Sweet Fire said:


> Is *Pre-pooing another* form of deep conditioning but you're just conditioning before shampooing verses after?
> 
> I decided to stop *deep conditioning* a little while ago because my hair isn't damaged so it didn't seem to be doing anything. I decided to try the Pre-poo method and I actually like it a lot better than traditional deep conditioning but I'm assuming its basically the same thing but just in a different order.


 
I don't pre-poo as a treatment, the only pre-poo I do is coat my hair with an inexpensive conditioner to pre-wet it to help my hair get wet quickly in the shower.  If not, it takes a while for the water to soak the thick parts of my hair.  I started this when I was following the CG method per the book last year.  

My hair is not damaged, but I still deep condition with a conditioning cap.  I'd say it is more out of habit from my relaxed days and I don't feel complete unless I deep condition after shampooing.  I don't go crazy & leave the DC in for hours & overnight though.  30 minutes max. 

I really like the Natural Haven blog.  She is a scientist and dispels a lot of the *junk science* the YT/blogger laptop-chemists tout.  She did a series of posts on deep conditioning in Sep/Oct 12.  The one below talks a bit about conditioning prior to washing:

http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2012/10/deep-conditioning-dry-hair-wet-hair-or.html



NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2353934


 
Pretty pretty curls!!!  Headturner!  And I LOVE the ease of the curls too.  I tried to do a twist-out which was a MESS.  I had somewhere to go, but no panic, I just wet my hair & it was fixed!



Ladybug09 said:


> If your hair is looking dull, you may want to use a low or no sulfate shampoo just the kind of clarify it. *I found that using absolutely no shampoo and only co washing made my hair feel a little bit dull*


 
I second the above!  I have to shampoo.  Last year, when I tried the CG method per the book, I had to eventually use shampoo.  If I don't shampoo, my hair feels coated & my scalp becomes a mess with build up.  The scalp scrubs are good, but shampoo was the best option for me.  I rotate every other shampoo with a harsh/clarifying shampoo (KC Come Clean & Giovanni) & a moisturizing shampoo (SM & Giovanni). 



Ladybug09 said:


> Gonna load the pics from the oldest to the newest.... oldest dates to November 2012 after I had my first trim after deciding to go to fully natural in April 2012. At the bottom you can see where I thinned it out some because of the tangling.


 
Alldathair!!!!  Beautiful!!!!  

When do you plan to cut the relaxed hair?  I commend you for sticking with this transition.  The two textures would have driven me crazy & I would have had to reach for the determination to stick with it.

What app did you use?


----------



## Ladybug09

Thanks all about the hair. I was going to cut the ends but decided to wait until my stylist gets back from maternity leave.


The app I used was Aviary.

And Great Dane...yep Kieri has lost their mind on the markup.


----------



## Ladybug09

Myblackbag said:


> Great pics. Looks like your doing great managing the two textures, Ladybug!



I wear lots of bums so i think that really helps.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Ladybug09 said:


> Thanks all about the hair. I was going to cut the ends but decided to wait until my stylist gets back from maternity leave.
> 
> 
> The app I used was Aviary.
> 
> And Great Dane...yep Kieri has lost their mind on the markup.



Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## Ladybug09

talldrnkofwater said:


> Your hair is beautiful.



Thank you ma'am!


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey ladies. Now that it's colder, I'm rocking the braid out for a while.  No heat and no worries of being outside with damp hair - YAY!!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ladybug09 said:


> Gonna load the pics from the oldest to the newest.... oldest dates to November 2012 after I had my first trim after deciding to go to fully natural in April 2012. At the bottom you can see where I thinned it out some because of the tangling.







Ladybug09 said:


> 2nd round. A pic of the first time doing the curl formers but before I picked out all the spirals, a few pics of me straightened and then a majority of them with the two strand twist trying to blend the two different textures​




Beautiful!!! I love how you transitioned!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Thank you gre8dane!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I&#10084;&#65039;when my hair does what I want!!!


My fro!!! &#128525;


----------



## Ghettoe

My scalp has been so dry lately. Anyone know how to combat this?


----------



## Sweet Fire

Tea Tree oil directly on the scalp also a hot oil treatment will help.


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> Thanks all about the hair. I was going to cut the ends but decided to wait until my stylist gets back from maternity leave.
> 
> 
> The app I used was *Aviary*.
> 
> And Great Dane...yep Kieri has lost their mind on the markup.


 
Thanks.  I asked my daughter about Aviary & she tells me incredulously to just use Pic Stitch.  I've been playing.



NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2368030
> 
> View attachment 2368031
> 
> I&#10084;&#65039;when my hair does what I want!!!
> View attachment 2368032
> 
> My fro!!! &#128525;


 
Always so purdy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ghettoe said:


> My scalp has been so dry lately. Anyone know how to combat this?



Try jojoba or coconut oil, mixed with tee tree applied to the scalp


----------



## Ghettoe

DC-Cutie said:


> Try jojoba or coconut oil, mixed with tee tree applied to the scalp



Doesn't work. The problem with oil is that oil is a sealant so it doesn't really hydrate the scalp. I've even tried first spraying water then applying in order to seal in the moisture but I just don't know why my scalp is acting crazy. It's not flaky but just very dry and occasionally itchy.


----------



## Ghettoe

Sweet Fire said:


> *Tea Tree oil directly on the scalp* also a hot oil treatment will help.



Is that safe?
I always use a career oil first with essential oils because they are so potent. I am not a fan of hot oil treatments but will have to do it because heavens. My scalp has just never felt this dry even after swimming.


----------



## Ladybug09

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2368030
> 
> View attachment 2368031
> 
> I&#10084;&#65039;when my hair does what I want!!!
> View attachment 2368032
> 
> My fro!!! &#128525;



Super cute jumper.


----------



## Ladybug09

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Beautiful!!! I love how you transitioned!!!



Thank u ma'am!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ladybug09 said:


> Super cute jumper.



Thank you! It does look like a jumper in this pic, but it's a dress!


Ladybug09 said:


> Thank u ma'am!



You're so very welcome!!!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Ghettoe said:


> Is that safe?
> I always use a career oil first with essential oils because they are so potent. I am not a fan of hot oil treatments but will have to do it because heavens. My scalp has just never felt this dry even after swimming.


 
Yes its safe but you can mix it with your shampoo or conditioner if you want just make sure it spreads onto your scalp or else it will defeat the purpose.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ghettoe said:


> Doesn't work. The problem with oil is that oil is a sealant so it doesn't really hydrate the scalp. I've even tried first spraying water then applying in order to seal in the moisture but I just don't know why my scalp is acting crazy. It's not flaky but just very dry and occasionally itchy.



Then you might need to see a dermatologist


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ghettoe said:


> My scalp has been so dry lately. Anyone know how to combat this?




2-3 days before I cowash I apply organic coconut oil directly to my scalp and wear up dos. This keeps my scalp moisturized, then after I cowash I apply some to the roots of my hair and massage as I detangle. My scalp is never dry. Hth!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Applied my oils yesterday, still rocking updos... Hopefully I will find time to cowash Saturday or Sunday!!!


----------



## Sweet Fire

I agree with getting medical attention Ghettoe, that doesn't sound good.


----------



## gre8dane

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> 2-3 days before I cowash I apply organic coconut oil directly to my scalp and wear up dos. This keeps my scalp moisturized, then after I cowash I apply some to the roots of my hair and massage as I detangle. My scalp is never dry. Hth!!!


 
My love for coconut oil continues.  I love that stuff.  I just finished a gallon when I whipped the oil for family members to make it easier so spread since it can get quite hard when it is cold.

Last month I had a few weeks where my scalp was going thru something, it was quite itchy, I think it was due to the season change or something.  Nothing was helping so I used some of My Honey Child Sophia's Old Fashioned Hair Grease for relief.


----------



## gre8dane

Finally getting some hang time again after my disastrous trim in the spring. That trim put me back a year length-wise:


----------



## GOALdigger

So me and my hair or going through something and need to go take a break. I'm currently teaching myself how to do havana twist to get me through the winter.  While surfing youtube for tutorials I found this. Lord know if I could braid.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4FkwOUx468http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4FkwOUx468

Just seems like it would take a awful long time. I would her how she kept it up. Anyone have any experience with this.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GOALdigger said:


> So me and my hair or going through something and need to go take a break. I'm currently teaching myself how to do havana twist to get me through the winter.  While surfing youtube for tutorials I found this. Lord know if I could braid.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4FkwOUx468http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4FkwOUx468
> 
> Just seems like it would take a awful long time. I would her how she kept it up. Anyone have any experience with this.



I sorry, but that just looks sloppy. The concept is cool, but the finished product - no bueno.


----------



## Ladybug09

gre8dane said:


> Finally getting some hang time again after my disastrous trim in the spring. That trim put me back a year length-wise:
> 
> View attachment 2377951



I have yet to use the coco but oil I bought. It stays melted....I have it in a cabinet above the stove...


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> I sorry, but that just looks sloppy. The concept is cool, but the finished product - no bueno.



Yeah but I would try to polish it up , but i like the idea of length without a wig or braids but with a natural texture. I've just taught myself to flat twist so I'm going to try it. I've got this color in my hair I don't know how I'll be able to have a leave out.

I need to find some marley hair that isn't so 'tough" feeling. I think it has a lot to do with the type of hair you use.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GOALdigger said:


> Yeah but I would try to polish it up , but i like the idea of length without a wig or braids but with a natural texture. I've just taught myself to flat twist so I'm going to try it. I've got this color in my hair I don't know how I'll be able to have a leave out.
> 
> I need to find some marley hair that isn't so 'tough" feeling. I think it has a lot to do with the type of hear you use.



Yes, the hair has to be of a better texture/quality. Marly hair is good for short term and twists, not loose hairstyles.  It matts easily.


----------



## fendifemale

GOALdigger said:


> So me and my hair or going through something and need to go take a break. I'm currently teaching myself how to do havana twist to get me through the winter.  While surfing youtube for tutorials I found this. Lord know if I could braid.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4FkwOUx468http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4FkwOUx468
> 
> Just seems like it would take a awful long time. I would her how she kept it up. Anyone have any experience with this.


I too want havana twists but right now Im rocking a twisted mohawk.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I've decided to go back to locs sooner than I thought.   When I cut my locs, I always knew that I would re-loc is the future, maybe 4-5 yrs down the line, but I really miss my locs.  I'm going to start them sometime next year.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i had marley twists back in august... 'twas a waste of time for me. they were sliding out the same night lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well since we're doing confessions - my 2 years stretch of wearing my hair curly is OVER. I need a flat iron and roller set in my life.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Well since we're doing confessions - my 2 years stretch of wearing my hair curly is OVER. I need a flat iron and roller set in my life.



*clutches pearls* *gasps*

sike nah.. have at it!

after wearing my weave for 2 1/2 months.. i want to roller set my hair too


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I'll never go back to the creamy crack, but I'm so over loose natural hair.  lol.


----------



## .pursefiend.

talldrnkofwater said:


> I'll never go back to the creamy crack, but I'm so over loose natural hair.  lol.



it's work! i lost interest in my hair after my second big chop.


----------



## Ladybug09

talldrnkofwater said:


> I'll never go back to the creamy crack, but I'm so over loose natural hair.  lol.



I love the texture and all the stuff I can do with it.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Ladybug09 said:


> I love the texture and all the stuff I can do with it.



I guess after having locs for so long and it being a true get up and go hairstyle for me....loose natural hair seems like so much work lol.


----------



## CoolPinkIce

DC-Cutie said:


> Well since we're doing confessions - my 2 years stretch of wearing my hair curly is OVER. I need a flat iron and roller set in my life.



Me and you both. In fact, I'm slapping on a weave in the next two weeks. Roller set for the win. How often do you straighten?


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> *clutches pearls* *gasps*
> 
> sike nah.. have at it!
> 
> after wearing my weave for 2 1/2 months.. i want to roller set my hair too



I was thinking about slapping some weave up in here for the winter months. Getting me some of that 22" Cambodian Russian Yaki  



talldrnkofwater said:


> I'll never go back to the creamy crack, but I'm so over loose natural hair.  lol.



My cousin unraveled her locs about 4 years ago, she decided to return and got starter locs in the summer. When she had them the first time, they were beautiful, long and healthy. 



CoolPinkIce said:


> Me and you both. In fact, I'm slapping on a weave in the next two weeks. Roller set for the win. How often do you straighten?



When I wear it straight, I'll do it once a month or so at home and then weekly roller sets, touching up the edges.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> I was thinking about slapping some weave up in here for the winter months. Getting me some of that 22" Cambodian Russian Yaki
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin unraveled her locs about 4 years ago, she decided to return and got starter locs in the summer. When she had them the first time, they were beautiful, long and healthy.
> 
> When I loc'd my hair 13 yrs ago, I didn't know anything about locs or natural hair for that matter.   Now that I know more about hair, these locs are going to be thebomb.com.  I'm going to start them in January.


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> When I loc'd my hair 13 yrs ago, I didn't know anything about locs or natural hair for that matter.   Now that I know more about hair, these locs are going to be thebomb.com.  I'm going to start them in January.



Are you going to start them yourself?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> Are you going to start them yourself?



No, I'm not that ambitious


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I blow dried then did a light flat iron on my hair... Thought I'd switch it up since it's gonna be cold for the next few days here!


----------



## Ladybug09

talldrnkofwater said:


> DC-Cutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about slapping some weave up in here for the winter months. Getting me some of that 22" Cambodian Russian Yaki
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin unraveled her locs about 4 years ago, she decided to return and got starter locs in the summer. When she had them the first time, they were beautiful, long and healthy.
> 
> When I loc'd my hair 13 yrs ago, I didn't know anything about locs or natural hair for that matter.   Now that I know more about hair, these locs are going to be thebomb.com.  I'm going to start them in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know u could unravel locs!?
Click to expand...


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> I was thinking about slapping some weave up in here for the winter months. Getting me some of that 22" Cambodian Russian Yaki



that's that exclusive mixed breed weave


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Ladybug09 said:


> talldrnkofwater said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know u could unravel locs!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but its a lot of work!
Click to expand...


----------



## DC-Cutie

After all these damn years of being natural, a light bulb went off: my hair likes it better when I blow dry and then twist out!  My hair is big, twist are super defined, elongated and hair moisturizer.


----------



## tweety32976

DC-Cutie said:


> After all these damn years of being natural, a light bulb went off: my hair likes it better when I blow dry and then twist out!  My hair is big, twist are super defined, elongated and hair moisturizer.


Please post a pic!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I'm enjoying the heck out of the cold weather and my straight hair!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

DC-Cutie said:


> After all these damn years of being natural, a light bulb went off: my hair likes it better when *I blow dry and then twist out!*  My hair is big, twist are super defined, elongated and hair moisturizer.



I do something like this (bolded) when I've flat-ironed my hair and have gotten tired of it straight. 



NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2401832
> 
> I'm enjoying the heck out of the cold weather and my straight hair!!!



I love it!  And you're making me want to switch to my speedy now.


----------



## Ladybug09

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2401832
> 
> I'm enjoying the heck out of the cold weather and my straight hair!!!



You Dont look preg in this pic!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ladybug09 said:


> You Dont look preg in this pic!




I'm not!!! DS is 9 months!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Kansashalo said:


> I love it!  And you're making me want to switch to my speedy now.




Thank you! Oh how I love my speedy b!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I'm not!!! DS is 9 months!!!



OK I'm confused didn't u post pics of u preg? Also, I was thinking that since ur preg in ur avatar that u were now...I'm slow....lol


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ladybug09 said:


> OK I'm confused didn't u post pics of u preg? Also, I was thinking that since ur preg in ur avatar that u were now...I'm slow....lol




I did post pics but I was showing my braids that my mom did when I was prego... I've been a member for like 5 years but I spend most of my time in the LV forum where most of the ladies are already familiar with DS. I change my avatar like once every few years!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I did post pics but I was showing my braids that my mom did when I was prego... I've been a member for like 5 years but I spend most of my time in the LV forum where most of the ladies are already familiar with DS. I change my avatar like once every few years!!!



Haha, I told u I'm slow. Lol


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ladybug09 said:


> Haha, I told u I'm slow. Lol




Lol!!! No worries!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I'm kinda thin now!!!


----------



## fendifemale

Looking fierce.


----------



## Ladybug09

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2403182
> 
> I'm kinda thin now!!!



Cute look. Like the bun and color scheme.. I gotta get my ham hock legs together.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

fendifemale said:


> Looking fierce.




If you mean me thanks doll!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ladybug09 said:


> Cute look. Like the bun and color scheme.. I gotta get my ham hock legs together.




Thank you! Funny thing is the longer my hair is the less I comb it. A sleek bun is my fav go to style on my straight hair. It's chic and easy! Being able to do this style again has made me miss my straight hair!!! I'm leaving it until next wash!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug09 said:


> Cute look. Like the bun and color scheme.. *I gotta get my ham hock legs together*.



You and me both!



NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thank you! Funny thing is the longer my hair is the less I comb it. A sleek bun is my fav go to style on my straight hair. It's chic and easy! Being able to do this style again has made me miss my straight hair!!! I'm leaving it until next wash!!!



If I didn't have a big head, I would wear buns more often - especially in the winter.


----------



## fendifemale

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> If you mean me thanks doll!



Yes maam. I don't even look like you had a baby.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

fendifemale said:


> Yes maam. I don't even look like you had a baby.




Thanks!!! I'm still trying to lose it!!!


----------



## Sweet Fire

My hair has been doing really well and I'm enjoying wearing buns. No split ends and I'm retaining length, so no complaints. I have decided when I start back wearing wash and gos that I'm going to give up gel. The length my hair is now, I think its better to just rely on cream stylers with light hold because too tight of a hold will put me in jeri curl territory and I prefer free flowing curls.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Curlmart.com 25% off + $5.00 shipping - code: Gray25
http://www.curlmart.com/


----------



## BagBragger

I wasn't planning to post until I got to the end of this tread, just for the simple fact of not having to toggle back and forth between where I leave off and the end (for replies).  And also because some of the veteran posters may no longer visit the thread or tPF for that matter. But this comment right here...it's special!!!!  The fact that you, DivineMissM, are a white woman and you appreciate the natural hair of your stepdaughter, well her mom and family should feel pretty lame!!!!!  When you first posted I wasn't quite sure...it's sounded as if you may be white, but I simply couldn't tell for sure.  However, you confirmed it!  And you score even more points because you take the time to learn how to care for her hair! Bravo to you!  And please know I mean no harm by sharing my revelation of your confirmation of your ethnicity.  To me it should be an Ahh-haa moment for them! It's like when a kid teaches you something that you didn't know.  At least for me it is...but that may be because I am a teacher.

Okay, guess I'll have to create a reply to introduce myself...  




DivineMissM said:


> Don't worry, I won't let them straighten it!  They did ask once and I said, "No, she's three, she doesn't need her hair straightened!" but they keep dropping hints and implying that I don't know how to take care of it.  I'm just getting tired of it already.  I just wish I could change their mind about natural hair not being pretty.    I just feel like anything I say will be written off because I'm white, so I must not know what I'm talking about.  kwim?


----------



## BagBragger

Hi there!

As stated in my previous post, I've been trying to wait until I've finished read this thread before posting.  I've been "natural" for a little over a month.  My story? Well, I've always been adventurous with my hair.  My hair has been pretty "good" to me.  I took good care of my hair...meaning, I did not apply relaxers to my hair myself (always professionally done since before graduating from college), no curling it myself, very little blow drying, roller sets, weekly regimen, etc.  Here is a good picture of what I had to work with...




I would say for the last few years I've considered allowing my hair to return to its natural state, but never pulled the trigger.  Primarily, I was concerned about a quarter size patch in the very top-side of my head that is what some have called a "strawberry patch", please don't ask because I don't know why they call it that. But in the spot my hair is thin and never grew out. It would grow out just long enough to be like fuzz on a peach. My mom always told me that it was my birthmark.  Why not still go natural but do it gradually?  Well, that's normally not my style. I can be very dramatic (hint, this long drawn out introduction). I didn't want to do it gradually.  

Last year, I reunited with a friend of mine and learned that she and her cousin allowed their hair to return natural.  It was eye opening.  If I'm not mistaken, this is like year 4/5 for her.  Did that do it for me?  Heck no!  I had already learned, because it is so common place for people to not have relaxers, that having natural hair takes work too...just like having braids, locs (a guy told me not to refer to them as dreds because the word dred had a negative connotation to it and there's nothing negative about locs), and sew ins.  I definitely got an up close and personal vantage point of what it takes to care for natural hair from my friend.  I wasn't turned off from it, but I didn't run to it.

Well fast forward to the end of September 2013.  One Friday evening, driving home from a work related retreat, I got a call from my middle sister.  She shared that she had (has) breast cancer.  We had talked earlier in the week and she informed me that she had testing done.  That Friday was the day she got her results and the confirmation.  Needless to say it's been a whirlwind!  My birthday was October 2nd.  I decided to do something daring.  After all, my sister having breast cancer was the friendly reminder that life is too short and I need to live it each day being appreciative of all that it brings (in a story for another thread, I had experienced a very tough year between June 2013- July 2013).  Any-who? I thought that my driver's license expired on my birthday.  So I decided to get a very chic cute so my DL would really be nice! I took the day off of work to have a pamper me day.  But it turns out that my DL expires next year! I still moved forward with my plan for the fierce cut and here's a picture (ironically the angle shows the patch I mention earlier in chapter 2 of this novel).




Did I mention that prior to my birthday cut, I was in a sew in for two months?  Like, literally, I went to the salon the day sewn in and all!




I was actually natural then...smh.  My stylist knew of my plan and my intentions.  Oh I didn't share the whole thing with you all.  So, cute and fierce birthday cut for the special day and DL picture.  Then no more relaxer.  Then at the time my sister started losing her hair from chemo, I'd do what I have now learned is referred to as the big chop as a show of support.  Little did we know that after two chemo sessions she'd start losing her hair.  Fast forward a week and a half after my birthday, I went to visit dear sister.  The day I arrived was her 2nd day of chemo.  She look fine...you'd never know she had cancer and was receiving chemo.  Me, her and my mom were in the room (I went to the hospital from the airport) were laughing and talking and tapping on our iPads.  When it was over we left and went home.  Throughout the rest of my visit my sister would run her fingers through her hair and it was shedding badly.  Not coming out in handfuls or clumps, but definitely not normal shedding.  The day before I left we went wig shopping.  That morning she had a breakdown.  It was a lot to take in.  Seeing her hair on the floor, not having energy to do the things she would normally do, seeing her 14 year old go to her first high school homecoming dance...it was just to much.  I went to her room, kneeled beside her and just rubbed her shoulders.  I'm tearing up just reliving the event in my mind.  

So, I made it back home.  That short cut? It was way too much work.  One workout and it was over!  What do I do?  Why'd I don't every curling iron to the goodwill?  Oh yeah, because I didn't use them in...7/8 years!  My sister called and said that Friday she was gonna do it...she was going to shave her head and have control...at least over that part!  I knew I had to do the big chop too.  The only twist for me was to do it before Friday.  Flashback to the Friday she told me the news.  I told her then I'd cut my hair and she insisted I NOT do that.  So I couldn't tell her I was moving forward with it.  The new or revised plan, just do it and keep it a secret until she does her reveal Friday.  So I did it and the rest is history!


----------



## BagBragger

I guess my phone decided it couldn't do anymore since my saga was SO long that it refused to upload the most important picture, lol.

I have so many questions.  As others have said there is so much information out here that it is overwhelming.  I simply try to read a little here and there.  I was stressing because my hair doesn't seem to be growing but I quickly made myself get over that.  My hair texture is not consistent all over, but I've concluded that it's too early to assume that it won't change since my hair is still probably growing out the years of relaxer.  I'll probably get a trim in January.  I am being very mindful of reading about products because I am a seller's dream!  I'll buy anything especially if it's new or new to me.  My friend gave me a leave-in spray to try and herbal essence hello hydration conditioner.  I already had organic coconut oil from a raw cleanse I did.  I did buy two conditions from Marshall's.  One is a leave in cream carrot one (the one with all the skin care products, the line is called say yes to carrots) and a pomegranate one by juice organics.

Since I'm new to this and still very early stage of naturalness I won't get hung up on products...I have a twa...can't need a cabinet full of products for so little hair!  

I welcome advice, all I ask is that you all don't inundate me with info.  Also, if I don't respond, even if you don't ask a question (I will always say thank you for sharing info) then PM me...I really didn't intend to go between where I left off (2010) and the end (2013), 

Thank you all for letting me share!


----------



## BagBragger

One last thing...DC, I see you over in CL world...that's where I usually am...and Celine.  It's good to see you over here!


----------



## Ladybug09

Great post and welcome to the thread! Prayers for you and you sister and family!

I can't advise on the short cut, but I'm certain there are many here you can!


----------



## BagBragger

Ladybug09 said:


> Great post and welcome to the thread! Prayers for you and you sister and family!
> 
> I can't advise on the short cut, but I'm certain there are many here you can!




Thank you Ladebug!  Prayer definitely works and we welcome them all!


----------



## BagBragger

I'm having this same issue...and dryness in the top of my head. 



.pursefiend. said:


> super frustrated with my hair.
> 
> i have the feeling i need to cut the top some more. because i still see some straight ends in there. its super dry with absolutley no curl to it. but as you can see the sides are cooperating. What should I do? or is this how the top of my hair gonna grow
> 
> 
> 
> oh and since i've been natural (about 2 weeks now) i cowash every other day, moisturize with shea moisture and seal with jojoba oil.


----------



## BagBragger

Ooooh, very well said and good advice!  That honey thing disturbs me for some reason.  I don't knock it (or anything that works for that matter...for others) but I just feel that I can buy a healthy product to do the same thing that some of the DIY things do.  I know me, making products will not be on my to do list.  Heck, I'm not thrilled about adding or mixing stuff that I buy, but I'll be more inclined to do that type of thing.  I simply cannot allow myself to stress about this...I do not want to cross back to the dark side, lol!  I wish there were in-person forums that I could go to. I am a much better visual and hands-on learner.  I have no clue if my hair responds well to cones or protein, just as an example (not comparing the two), I don't know if I should shampoo once a week or month, I don't think I truly understand sealing my ends (with a twa, my ends get everything my non-ends get)...the list goes on and on.



gre8dane said:


> Agree!  A lot of information - I had to pump the brakes on the information I was seeking. I limited myself to you tube (easy to listen to while doing other things) and checked the forums for specific info. You need a filter since there is a lot of junk out there.
> On you tube, some ladies will rant and go off topic or fuss at their kids. There are reviews on products after only one days use: they love it, hate it a week later & then love it the next week since they finally read the directions and adjusted the product to their curl pattern - should have waited & used the product for some time before putting up a review video.  Some of the you tubers just say anything & advocate anything: pre-poo treatment (why?), "biracial hair" (doesn't really matter), one girl added 6 oils to her conditioner for her deep conditioning (overkill) & the stretching of natural curly hair to show & mark length is ridiculous to me.
> 
> I had to step back and decide what I wanted & needed for my curls.  I don't want to switch a lot with products, just a few choices for variety.  I will not use egg, mayo, honey, beer & olive oil on my hair.  I want to be able to easily purchase the products I use.  Right now, I'm at a good place with what I use on my hair and I check online sometimes to get styling tips for the upcoming cold weather.  There is a lot of good info, but have your filter on.


----------



## BagBragger

I know this is late, but I stopped watching top model many, many years ago because of the hair thing.  I thought and still do think that Tyra Banks should be ashamed of herself for putting models through such torture.  What was worse was the same girls would seem to get kicked off not long after her so called make overs!  Now don't get me wrong, I know models have to go with the flow of trends and what designers want. But the reality is they get PAID to do so, and until you are crowned top model of season whatever, then if those girls object they should not be forced to do something so drastic to their hair.   



.pursefiend. said:


> I was just bout to bump this thread
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been watching this season's Top Model? Well on of the sisters (the black girls from Texas), I forget which one is I believe natural. And in the previews for next weeks episode is the makeovers. And she was crying - they were giving her a perm. I felt bad for her


----------



## BagBragger

.pursefiend. said:


> 2 days shy of my 3 month anniversary




My Lord your hair is so pretty!  I wish mine would curl like that all over.


----------



## .pursefiend.

BagBragger said:


> My Lord your hair is so pretty!  I wish mine would curl like that all over.



thank you! i did a second big chop in october of last year and it didn't look like that this time around. i've been natural for about 3 years now and i'm in that awkward grow out stage so i'm back in a weave. i hope to be able to puff again by the early part of the year


----------



## talldrnkofwater

.pursefiend. said:


> thank you! i did a second big chop in october of last year and it didn't look like that this time around. i've been natural for about 3 years now and i'm in that awkward grow out stage so i'm back in a weave. i hope to be able to puff again by the early part of the year



my hair finally looks decent in a puff.  I'll probably wear it like that for Thanksgiving (one of the last times my hair will be out before I start locing again)


----------



## .pursefiend.

talldrnkofwater said:


> my hair finally looks decent in a puff.  I'll probably wear it like that for Thanksgiving (one of the last times my hair will be out before I start locing again)



Lucky! My puff was my go to


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I COwashed! Missed my curls!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Anyone do any Black Friday hair care shopping?  I bought a few items.  
Vitacost- Aubrey organics honey suckle rose& gob conditioner no code
Hairveda 2vatika frosting 40% off no code
Kera veda- they sell Ayurvedic oils 40 % off code BLACKFRIDAY they have an etsy shop


----------



## talldrnkofwater

X


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Dbl post


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> Anyone do any Black Friday hair care shopping?  I bought a few items.
> Vitacost- Aubrey organics honey suckle rose& gob conditioner no code
> Hairveda 2vatika frosting 40% off no code
> Kera veda- they sell Ayurvedic oils 40 % off code BLACKFRIDAY they have an etsy shop



I used to love me some hairveda!  I might have to place an order. 

How is kera Veda?  I like Amla oil, but tend to get that from the local Indian grocery store/market.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> I used to love me some hairveda!  I might have to place an order.
> 
> How is kera Veda?  I like Amla oil, but tend to get that from the local Indian grocery store/market.



I'm really liking the kera Veda oils.  I love the fenugreek oil oil.  And you can get your oils scented... Cotton candy


----------



## talldrnkofwater

If anyone like Design Essentials, JCPenny has the line on sale 50% off & an addtl 10% off use code SPREE10


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yes to carrots, on sale


----------



## Ladybug09

No never did hair supply shopping during Black Friday.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Ladybug09 said:


> No never did hair supply shopping during Black Friday.



It's big business lol.  I didn't know it was until I joined Long Hair Care Forum.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok. I placed an order from Kera Veda, if my hair falls out I'm coming for TallDrnk!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok. I placed an order from Kera Veda, if my hair falls out I'm coming for TallDrnk!


----------



## Myblackbag

Haven't posted here in a while, but I washed my hair today and decided to post a pic:


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Myblackbag said:


> Haven't posted here in a while, but I washed my hair today and decided to post a pic:
> 
> View attachment 2418615



beautiful!


----------



## Kansashalo

Myblackbag said:


> Haven't posted here in a while, but I washed my hair today and decided to post a pic:
> 
> View attachment 2418615



Gimme those curls!!! Your hair looks beautiful and healthy.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I need to stop buying hair products.  I just ordered some Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose 
from this site Dr.Vita.com and they have free shipping.  Its on sale for 5.83, thats the cheapest I've ever seen it.  If this works out, so long vitacost. 
http://www.drvita.com/


----------



## Myblackbag

talldrnkofwater said:


> beautiful!





Kansashalo said:


> Gimme those curls!!! Your hair looks beautiful and healthy.



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Myblackbag

My sister is natural as well and does mostly twist outs. Took a pic of her hair last night....
(I know it is several days old)


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow her hair is THICKKKKKK!


----------



## Myblackbag

Ladybug09 said:


> Wow her hair is THICKKKKKK!



Very!!!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Myblackbag said:


> My sister is natural as well and does mostly twist outs. Took a pic of her hair last night....
> (I know it is several days old)
> 
> View attachment 2422475



Wow, her hair is so full!


----------



## Myblackbag

talldrnkofwater said:


> Wow, her hair is so full!




She loves big hair......I wish I had the patience to do twist outs, but I've been purely wash and go's since my bc, 2/12 years ago.


----------



## gre8dane

BagBragger said:


> Ooooh, very well said and good advice!  That honey thing disturbs me for some reason.  I don't knock it (or anything that works for that matter...for others) but I just feel that I can buy a healthy product to do the same thing that some of the DIY things do.  I know me, making products will not be on my to do list.  Heck, I'm not thrilled about adding or mixing stuff that I buy, but I'll be more inclined to do that type of thing.  I simply cannot allow myself to stress about this...I do not want to cross back to the dark side, lol!  I wish there were in-person forums that I could go to. I am a much better visual and hands-on learner.  I have no clue if my hair responds well to cones or protein, just as an example (not comparing the two), I don't know if I should shampoo once a week or month, I don't think I truly understand sealing my ends (with a twa, my ends get everything my non-ends get)...the list goes on and on.


 
Prayers to your family, how is your sister?  Hope you all are able to keep up your spirits during the holiday season.

How are you doing with your TWA?  I'm still of the opinion of keeping it simple.  You will figure out if it's best for you to shampoo once a week or a month or not at all by co-washing only.  I found I have to shampoo once a week even though I co-wash 2/3 times during the week.  I tried to co-wash only & I had nasty build up on my scalp & my hair strands never felt *clean*.  I have basically come back to doing what I did when my hair was relaxed, in its supposedly most damaged state which grew like crazy.  The difference now is the styling & I wet my hair more.

I always recommend others to check out the Natural Haven blog.  She debunks a lot of the crap touted on the different blogs & YT.  She has a good series called Junk Science and answers the question about the junk science you find on the internet that these girls read & re-post as definitive.  No, there is no study that shows castor oil makes your hair grow & JBCO is 'less' natural than the regular clear castor oil.  A co-worker wanted to argue about it, but I directed her to the Natural Haven blog.



Myblackbag said:


> Haven't posted here in a while, but I washed my hair today and decided to post a pic:


 
Your curls are always so pretty & shiny!



Myblackbag said:


> My sister is natural as well and does mostly twist outs. Took a pic of her hair last night....
> (I know it is several days old)


 


Myblackbag said:


> She loves big hair......I wish I had the patience to do twist outs, but I've been purely wash and go's since my bc, 2/12 years ago.


 
Very nice.  Now that I have some length back, I tried to do a twist out and I just need to accept that a twist out is just not for my hair.  The result was horrible, but I combed it & had some serious Diana Ross hair until I worked out & it frizzed.  I'd like to revisit twist outs when my hair gets much longer & hangs differently.  But if all that work is going to frizz & look crazy after a work out, forget it.  Right now, I'll stick with my wash n gos.  So so easy!


----------



## BagBragger

gre8dane said:


> Prayers to your family, how is your sister?  Hope you all are able to keep up your spirits during the holiday season.
> 
> How are you doing with your TWA?  I'm still of the opinion of keeping it simple.  You will figure out if it's best for you to shampoo once a week or a month or not at all by co-washing only.  I found I have to shampoo once a week even though I co-wash 2/3 times during the week.  I tried to co-wash only & I had nasty build up on my scalp & my hair strands never felt *clean*.  I have basically come back to doing what I did when my hair was relaxed, in its supposedly most damaged state which grew like crazy.  The difference now is the styling & I wet my hair more.
> 
> I always recommend others to check out the Natural Haven blog.  She debunks a lot of the crap touted on the different blogs & YT.  She has a good series called Junk Science and answers the question about the junk science you find on the internet that these girls read & re-post as definitive.  No, there is no study that shows castor oil makes your hair grow & JBCO is 'less' natural than the regular clear castor oil.  A co-worker wanted to argue about it, but I directed her to the Natural Haven blog.
> 
> 
> 
> Gre8dane, EYE LOVE your no nonsense approach!  You are my inspiration!  Thank you for asking about my sister.  I'm going back to visit her this weekend.  Things have taken a turn and instead of having a mastectomy in February, she will have it Wednesday.  Thank you for your prayers...we welcome them and all the positive energy.  She had a little bit of an emotional moment Thanksgiving morning, but quickly snapped out of it. SHE reminded herself that despite the cancer it was the perfect time to reflect on being alive and being able to be a survivor for Thanksgiving 2014!
> 
> My TWA is funny.  I tried some new products this weekend and EYE do not like them (see picture).  Some days, I'm like "yeah", but then others days I'm like "WTH?".  The wet hair now that it's cold it brutal! I hate hats too, so wet hair is something I have to figure out a solution too very soon!  I have been so tempted to get a trim NOW, but I a few days shy of two months in.  The are pieces or small sections of my hair that just won't bend for NO-THING!  I'm like if I had a relaxer I wouldn't be able to have this bone straight hair...sigh.  I'm learning to be happy each day and not stress.  One thing I am noticing is natural hair is EXTREMELY POPULAR.  Even with men!  Their hair or them loving or not having a preference for women with relaxed hair.  It's a revelation to me.  I found myself at my Sorority meeting yesterday and counted about 20-25 ladies of all ages with natural hair. Same thing at a social event I wen to Saturday. I still don't know my hair type and it seems to be growing slowly by what do I have to compare it to? Plus it's not even two months yet. I don't know what my product "groove" is yet.  I don't think I have build-up so I haven't begun traditional shampooing. I actually think I have the opposite.  I feel like my scalp and hair are dry. Could be the weather extreme cold outside and heat inside.  I don't know...What I do plan to do is return to my stylist for an assessment probably next week.  I will definitely visit the natural hair blog tonight (even if I just book mark it since it's 1:00 a.m.). My hair grew well when relaxed so I'm hoping for the same thing as a natural.  We shall see. Take care and thanks again!


----------



## teachgirl789

I'm so glad that I stumbled across this thread. Thank you everyone for sharing your experiences & motivating others


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Me with 6 day fluffed out wash and go faux hawk!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2437373
> 
> Me with 6 day fluffed out wash and go faux hawk!!!



i love your hair.  It looks like a nice fluffy pillow. 

Yesterday, I saw my 7yr old great niece.  Homegirl has heat damage from all of the Dominican blow outs smh.  Her mother said she's not taking her to get anymore...you think?! We were telling her to do as a treat once a year, not every week or how ever often she's been taking her.


----------



## .pursefiend.

talldrnkofwater said:


> i love your hair.  It looks like a nice fluffy pillow.
> 
> Yesterday, I saw my 7yr old great niece.  Homegirl has heat damage from all of the Dominican blow outs smh.  Her mother said she's not taking her to get anymore...you think?! We were telling her to do as a treat once a year, not every week or how ever often she's been taking her.



Yes they will ruin some curls. I still regretting getting mine done


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> i love your hair.  It looks like a nice fluffy pillow.
> 
> Yesterday, I saw my 7yr old great niece.  Homegirl has heat damage from all of the Dominican blow outs smh.  Her mother said she's not taking her to get anymore...you think?! We were telling her to do as a treat once a year, not every week or how ever often she's been taking her.



Is this the same niece that had the relaxer?  The thing with Dominica salons, you can use their services but in moderation. I used to get roller set every week, but the roots only blown straight just once a month. 

This winter cold is drying out my hair like mad. So I blended an avocado, honey, argan and grasped oil together, applied to dry hair, rinsed and co -washed - my hair feels better already


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> Is this the same niece that had the relaxer?  The thing with Dominica salons, you can use their services but in moderation. I used to get roller set every week, but the roots only blown straight just once a month.
> 
> This winter cold is drying out my hair like mad. So I blended an avocado, honey, argan and grasped oil together, applied to dry hair, rinsed and co -washed - my hair feels better already



Yes, she got a relaxer at 4 iirc.  

That blend sounds nice!


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> *This winter cold is drying out my hair like mad. So I blended an avocado, honey, argan and grasped oil together, applied to dry hair, rinsed and co -washed - my hair feels better already*



*checks mailbox for flaxseed gel* oh heeeeey big sis!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

talldrnkofwater said:


> i love your hair.  It looks like a nice fluffy pillow.
> 
> Yesterday, I saw my 7yr old great niece.  Homegirl has heat damage from all of the Dominican blow outs smh.  Her mother said she's not taking her to get anymore...you think?! We were telling her to do as a treat once a year, not every week or how ever often she's been taking her.




Lol! Thank you!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

#natural throwback!


#natural baby!


----------



## Ladybug09

U always had long healthy hair!


----------



## truegem

I will embrace my hair in 2014.  Going natural has been a struggle for me but I have not invested the necessary time either.  So in an effort to learn my hair here I did a twist out with 14 twists today.  I was semi happy with the results.


----------



## SLI1

My last relaxer was in May 2000. I wore my loose natural hair 4b/c for ten years. Then I got my hair locked in October 2010 at a natural hair salon in Los Angeles. I am really enjoying my locked hair.


----------



## Ladybug09

Welcome everyone!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ladybug09 said:


> U always had long healthy hair!




Thanks! I'm trying to grow it back long! It's been 14 months and I'm pleased with my growth!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

truegem said:


> I will embrace my hair in 2014.  Going natural has been a struggle for me but I have not invested the necessary time either.  So in an effort to learn my hair here I did a twist out with 14 twists today.  I was semi happy with the results.




I like it!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Straight for New Years!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

SLI1 said:


> My last relaxer was in May 2000. I wore my loose natural hair 4b/c for ten years. Then I got my hair locked in October 2010 at a natural hair salon in Los Angeles. I am really enjoying my locked hair.




I'd love to see a pic! I thought about locs, but my aunt said we'd have to fry my hair first...


----------



## Ladybug09

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2447842
> 
> Straight for New Years!



Great look!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ladybug09 said:


> Great look!




Thank you! A few days ago l made the decision to dye it jet black and I'm in love!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Jet blk! I &#10084;&#65039;it!


----------



## Kansashalo

Cute....I want to carry my Trevi pm now!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Kansashalo said:


> Cute....I want to carry my Trevi pm now!




Lol! I love my Trevi!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## Ladybug09

Looks good. Gonna cut the last of my relaxed ends in April.


----------



## Myblackbag

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2503194
> 
> View attachment 2503195
> 
> View attachment 2503196




Your hairlooks great, nlvoewithlv! What did you use in your hair?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Myblackbag said:


> Your hairlooks great, nlvoewithlv! What did you use in your hair?




Thank you! I use as I am coconut co wash, tresseme naturals as a leave in, and Eco style olive oil gel. These products have been my go to products since l did my BC, I swear by them!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ladybug09 said:


> Looks good. Gonna cut the last of my relaxed ends in April.




Thank you! Make sure you post pics!


----------



## Ladybug09

So, has anyone here used *HYDRATHERMA NATURALS HEALTHY HAIR CARE PRODUCT COLLECTION??

http://www.healthyhairjourney.com/index.html

They apparently sell it at Kieri Beauty in Alexandria.

MO Knows Hair on Youtube has been giving great reviews of this product.   If you haven't seen her channel, check it out!



Also, who here does the LOC, LCO methods?


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug09 said:


> Looks good. Gonna cut the last of my relaxed ends in April.




  I know you can wait!  I never  did a BC so I remember the hassle of two textures. Lol. Although Now, I just fight two textures of curly hair instead.


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> I know you can wait!  I never  did a BC so I remember the hassle of two textures. Lol. Although Now, I just fight two textures of curly hair instead.



Yep! I still have a lot of relaxer after 2 yrs transition since my hair was down the middle of my back, but, I have enough natural new growth, I can pull back into a bun.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I tried hydro thermals years ago and my hair felt dry. I think she reformulated, so perhaps it's better now.


----------



## bella601

Almost four inches from BSL


----------



## DC-Cutie

So I decided to go blonde this past weekend!!!  Next up  a new cut for the spring


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

DC-Cutie said:


> So I decided to go blonde this past weekend!!!  Next up  a new cut for the spring




Post pics!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> So I decided to go blonde this past weekend!!!  Next up  a new cut for the spring



What!!!! I can't wait to cut this relaxed ish out so I can add some color.

Did u just highlight or go a lot of blonde.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> What!!!! I can't wait to cut this relaxed ish out so I can add some color.
> 
> Did u just highlight or go a lot of blonde.



Tons of highlights, minimal low lights 

What are you waiting on?  Cut it!!


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Tons of highlights, minimal low lights
> 
> What are you waiting on?  Cut it!!



My 2 yr transition is Easter! I set a goal and I'm sticking to it!! But I have been VERY tempted to take a pair of scissors to it.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> So I decided to go blonde this past weekend!!!  Next up  a new cut for the spring



Text me a pic please.


----------



## LADC_chick

Ladybug09 said:


> My 2 yr transition is Easter! I set a goal and I'm sticking to it!! But I have been VERY tempted to take a pair of scissors to it.



That's how I felt, and I ended up cutting the rest of the relaxed hair a month before the end of my one-year transition. I gave in to the temptation!

I've been wearing my hair in a twist out puff this entire winter. It's been brutal! I can't wait for warmer weather so I can ditch the scarves and wear my hair out. It's been an unintentional protective style, but I learned my lesson back in November when I wore my hair out while using a scarf for that cold time. When it came to wash day, I had a lot of single strand knots and some tangles from the ends of my hair rubbing against the scarf.


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> Text me a pic please.



But of course


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:


> That's how I felt, and I ended up cutting the rest of the relaxed hair a month before the end of my one-year transition. I gave in to the temptation!
> 
> I've been wearing my hair in a twist out puff this entire winter. It's been brutal! I can't wait for warmer weather so I can ditch the scarves and wear my hair out. It's been an unintentional protective style, but I learned my lesson back in November when I wore my hair out while using a scarf for that cold time. When it came to wash day, I had a lot of single strand knots and some tangles from the ends of my hair rubbing against the scarf.



Knots are NOT fun.


----------



## RedRumtoFakes

I too am ready to cut my relaxed ends...but first I need to find a hairdresser in my area. Maybe deep down inside I am scared. Either way it's got to go my deadline is by mid April at the latest.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I'm almost BSL!




But l still deal with lots of shrinkage! I think next I want color on the ends, maybe a red or brown... We'll see.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

DC-Cutie said:


> But of course




Don't know if you saw my previous post, but I would love to see pics of the blonde! I've been wanting strawberry blonde curly color but I'm on the fence as I'll have to dye all my hair brown first... Please post pics!!!


----------



## BagBragger

It's been five months since my BC.  Been feeling some kind of way about my hair, and it wasn't good.  I'm ready for some growth/length so that I can have some versatility and not feel like I look like a boy at times.  I had planned to do some sort of color late spring or early summer.  Since I wasn't like the dark, dull looking black my hair was I decided to put my plan to get color in motion sooner.  
I've included a picture, and it's not the greatest, below.  I'll try to get a better one tomorrow while at work.  I'd love to know your thoughts.  I've never been a gold/blond/copper/red color!  Never even had highlights.  So now in addition to STILL having the newness of being natural (which isn't an issue) and having a TWA (that's the issue...some days...other days, like when I oversleep, I count my blessings, lol!), now I've added having to grow accustom to such a drastic color.  Not sure if it's the right one for me.  (Please be gentle with your comments and suggestions).

I still don't know my hair texture (the number/letter comb), and I think I'm getting to a place where I'm accepting that I don't know.  I still haven't found a product "groove".  I have a mixture of stuff, but I haven't gone over board with buying things.  I got some Giovanni DC from Marshall's last night.  I bought a leave-in and moisturizing cream by EQ a few weeks ago.  I'm almost out of it and don't feel the need to have to buy those again.  Before that, I had Design Essential products from their natural line (I used DE products when I had relaxed hair).  I think I may go back to those products.  I figure since I don't have long hair I wouldn't worry about such things as buying products to stretch my hair or for twist outs and all.  I'll focus on keeping it conditioned and moisturized and clean so that it grows.  

I've been quiet, but I've been reading reading and keeping up with this thread.  This is a good community.  I try not to allow myself to get overwhelmed.  So coming here is the best way for me to seek info and manage the doses.  When I feel like looking into an outside source that's recommended here then I expand my exploration.


----------



## BagBragger

Good morning! 

I am re-posting to update that I hate my hair color!  Still feel free to chime in, but I already know that it will be changed by this evening.  I absolutely do not like it so I don't have to wait more to see if it will grow on me.  If I didn't have a meeting to attend at work today, I would try to get an appt somewhere and not go to work.  This color just doesn't go well with my complexion.  I feel washed out.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> So I decided to go blonde this past weekend!!!  Next up  a new cut for the spring



I wanna see too!


----------



## .pursefiend.

BagBragger said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I am re-posting to update that I hate my hair color!  Still feel free to chime in, but I already know that it will be changed by this evening.  I absolutely do not like it so I don't have to wait more to see if it will grow on me.  If I didn't have a meeting to attend at work today, I would try to get an appt somewhere and not go to work.  This color just doesn't go well with my complexion.  I feel washed out.




Don't feel bad. It's VERY overwhelming in the beginning. It just takes alot of trial and error to find what your hair likes.


----------



## Ladybug09

Nice style.


----------



## Shamari

My first wash and go! I've mastered bantu knots and twist outs but never tried a wash and go. I used Shea Moisture Curl and Shine shampoo, Aphogee Texture Treatment Conditioner and olive oil gel. My hair texture is mostly 3c with a little bit of 3b mixed in around my face


----------



## Kansashalo

BagBragger said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I am re-posting to update that I hate my hair color!  Still feel free to chime in, but I already know that it will be changed by this evening.  I absolutely do not like it so I don't have to wait more to see if it will grow on me.  If I didn't have a meeting to attend at work today, I would try to get an appt somewhere and not go to work.  This color just doesn't go well with my complexion.  I feel washed out.




What color are you changing it too?


----------



## BagBragger

Kansashalo said:


> What color are you changing it too?




I changed it...and trying to adjust to this too!  It's been a little over a week. Some days are better than others. But at least I didn't run back to the salon the very next day (I guess that's a good thing).


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I wish you guys would post more pictures, I love seeing different hairstyles and how we all deal with our curls.


----------



## BagBragger

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I wish you guys would post more pictures, I love seeing different hairstyles and how we all deal with our curls.




Agreed!  Not just to see the pictures for the sake of seeing them, but I really enjoy seeing the various textures and styles.

Your facial expressions are too funny (in a good comical way).  Your hair is beautiful in EVERY pictures.

I take that back...maybe I shouldn't like seeing all the pictures because it makes me more anxious for my hair to grow!!!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

BagBragger said:


> Agreed!  Not just to see the pictures for the sake of seeing them, but I really enjoy seeing the various textures and styles.
> 
> Your facial expressions are too funny (in a good comical way).  Your hair is beautiful in EVERY pictures.
> 
> I take that back...maybe I shouldn't like seeing all the pictures because it makes me more anxious for my hair to grow!!!!!




Lol! I'm known for my faces. I can't just take a "normal" pic! Oh and thank you for the compliment about my hair! I like seeing different textures, styles, especially protective styles etc.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I really want this style!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## Kansashalo

BagBragger said:


> I changed it...and trying to adjust to this too!  It's been a little over a week. Some days are better than others. But at least I didn't run back to the salon the very next day (I guess that's a good thing).
> 
> View attachment 2553065




I see ya!


----------



## Kansashalo

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I wish you guys would post more pictures, I love seeing different hairstyles and how we all deal with our curls.




I will when it warms up as during the winter, I primarily flatiron my hair as I don't like to go outside in the cold with damp hair.  I'm a wash-n-go girl so my hair is going to be damp when I walk out the door (drying more on my way to work lol).


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Kansashalo said:


> I will when it warms up as during the winter, I primarily flatiron my hair as I don't like to go outside in the cold with damp hair.  I'm a wash-n-go girl so my hair is going to be damp when I walk out the door (drying more on my way to work lol).




Ok! Great! I can't wait!
I use a modified wash and go... I wash my hair at night, add my leave ins, then I out my hair in a low pony tail or two pony tails, then I tie it down with a scarf. The next morning when I undo my ponytail I just fluff it out. It's usually a little damp, but looks nice!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

BagBragger said:


> I changed it...and trying to adjust to this too!  It's been a little over a week. Some days are better than others. But at least I didn't run back to the salon the very next day (I guess that's a good thing).
> 
> View attachment 2553065



BTW I forgot to mention I wasn't fond of the last color, but l love the platinum blonde!!! &#128522;


----------



## Ladybug09

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2553706
> 
> View attachment 2553709
> 
> View attachment 2553714



Eyeliner makes you look totally different. I can't live without it now.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ladybug09 said:


> Eyeliner makes you look totally different. I can't live without it now.




I know! Me either! If it were water proof I'd sleep in it!!! Even when I don't wear makeup I usually wear a little liner and gloss!


----------



## BagBragger

Kansashalo said:


> I see ya!




Kan (can I shorten your screen name?), idk...I was thinking that I need to go a little lighter. The thing that made me pump the breaks on that idea is the stylist told me it may/will change my hair texture and make it more straight.  The one thing I like about the color is it really highlight my curls/coils!  It was hard for me to see them even standing nose to nose (image) in the mirror.  The stylist said that she could lighten it a just a little more (not take it to ash or platinum), and that shouldn't disrupt the curls/coils but that made me nervous...so I'm standing down.  Strange thing is I haven't had much of any reactions.  I wonder if it's just so drastic that people just keep quiet. I will add that another thing that has caused me to pause is I went to a salon recommended to me by a distant colleague.  The owner/stylist (the one I've been referring to) specializes in natural hair.  When I walked in she said she really liked my color.  She has long blonde locks.  As we talked that's when she shared about going lighter and the texture.  But she advised that I not change it because the decision could be based on emotion.  I figured it was a good lesson for me to wait and think it through because she didn't usher me to her chair and take my money.  That meant a lot.  She suggested that I try some styles and use a brown pencil on my brow to see if that impacts how I feel about the "look".  So, I'm gonna try to ride it out until the middle of April.  I think I'm going to go back to Darya and try comb twists.  Hopefully as we get more sun and warmth that will also help.  I'm getting new glasses tomorrow.  I need to find some new lipstick/gloss shades for the spring/summer.  New earrings.  New foundation.  So much goes along with this.  I knew that but didn't really consider that until an ex-boyfriend (from high school) cut my hair in December.  It was funny yo hear him tell me about getting new earrings, lol.  I wanted to punch him.  Not because of what he said but that HE said it and knows to say it...there's a shirt story behind it.

Any-who, the saga continues.  Oh, and my hair is growing.  Just not fast enough.  It's also shedding.  I meant to come here yesterday and ask about that.  I know I've read, somewhere in my journey's travels, that keeping the hands out of the hair helpf it to grow.  Well, I took that to mean long hair.  Don't ask me why.  For some reason I don't be thinking (yuck at my bad grammar but I had to say it that way...my students would kill me for always correcting them on using the verb to be, but I digress) that much applies to me and my TWA.  N-E-Way, since in my mind the hands thing didn't apply to me, I have developed this habit of "untangling" (I used quotation marks because I'm lying, I really "be" uncoiling my hair, but let's go with untangling so that you all don't go nuts) my coils with my fingers.  It feels good, and strangely enough it feels good to my fingers, NOT my hair.  Have I developed a habit that I need to cease immediately and straightaway?  Could that be causing the shedding that I've noticed on,y this weekend?  Here's the other thing that heighten my awareness.  I began taking 10,000 (whatever the measurement is) of biotin a day.  I started Thursday.  Another co-worker told me about Hairfinity.  After reading the reviews it seemed that I'd find the same results with taking an OTC supplement.  The thing about the reviews of the Hairfinity is that several people reported excessive shedding in a matter days.  Even the co-worker who suggested the vitamin said she experiences shedding too.  Does anyone know have any experience with them or Biotin and shedding, or an opinion or knowledge?  

Woo, that was way too much rambling...sorry!


----------



## BagBragger

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> BTW I forgot to mention I wasn't fond of the last color, but l love the platinum blonde!!! &#128522;




Really??? Thank you.  I have and have always had a huge head!  I know I need to relax and embrace it.  It amazing how I didn't fret much about my hair when relaxed.  But now I do and do a lot.  I haven't gotten to the place where I'm not 100% concerned about the notions put forth by "society".  I thought about, oh my goodness if I go to a job interview what will they think?  Every time the thought pops up I dismiss it because it'll just have to be!  It's a needed reminder that I gotta trust God no matter what!  I'm not changing my hair color for a job interview!  

Regardless of the peaks and valleys of this journey (many are all in my mind), I am glad I'm on it!!!!

When is the baaaaby due?  You look soooo cute!


----------



## Ladybug09

BagBragger said:


> Really??? Thank you.  I have and have always had a huge head!  I know I need to relax and embrace it.  It amazing how I didn't fret much about my hair when relaxed.  But now I do and do a lot.  I haven't gotten to the place where I'm not 100% concerned about the notions put forth by "society".  I thought about, oh my goodness if I go to a job interview what will they think?  Every time the thought pops up I dismiss it because it'll just have to be!  It's a needed reminder that I gotta trust God no matter what!  I'm not changing my hair color for a job interview!
> 
> Regardless of the peaks and valleys of this journey (many are all in my mind), I am glad I'm on it!!!!
> 
> When is the baaaaby due?  You look soooo cute!



She's not pregnant. Lol she throws people off posting pics out of life sequence.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ladybug09 said:


> Shes not pregnant. Lol she throws people off posting pics out of life sequence.




Lol!!! No! That is a recent pic! I'm 16 weeks and 3 days!!! Profile is last pregnancy!!! Lmao!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Lol!!! No! That is a recent pic! I'm 16 weeks and 3 days!!! Lmao!!!



Well I'll be damn!...back to minding my own business!! Lol Congratulations! What are you having?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

BagBragger said:


> Really??? Thank you.  I have and have always had a huge head!  I know I need to relax and embrace it.  It amazing how I didn't fret much about my hair when relaxed.  But now I do and do a lot.  I haven't gotten to the place where I'm not 100% concerned about the notions put forth by "society".  I thought about, oh my goodness if I go to a job interview what will they think?  Every time the thought pops up I dismiss it because it'll just have to be!  It's a needed reminder that I gotta trust God no matter what!  I'm not changing my hair color for a job interview!
> 
> Regardless of the peaks and valleys of this journey (many are all in my mind), I am glad I'm on it!!!!
> 
> When is the baaaaby due?  You look soooo cute!


Trust me, I get your struggle. I have a big forehead... For awhile I stressed about it and always wore bangs then finally I said F it!!! Lol. Now I embrace my big forehead!!! My family hates my hair black but I love it so it stays. Sometimes you just gotta do what you love!!! And I'm due August 22 &#128522;


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ladybug09 said:


> Well I'll be damn!...back to minding my own business!! Lol Congratulations! What are you having?




Lol!!! No worries. Thanks! I should find out in 2wks to 1month... I asked the tech to give me a hint and she pointed to a blue wall so if she's right another boy!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My attempts at hiding it!


----------



## Ladybug09

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2553832
> 
> My attempts at hiding it!



Cute pregnancy style!  Congrats again!


----------



## Kansashalo

BagBragger said:


> Does anyone know have any experience with them or Biotin and shedding, or an opinion or knowledge?
> 
> Woo, that was way too much rambling...sorry!



I think your hair color now looks great (the ligher shade) so before you change it again, play around with your makeup shades, etc. When you drastically change your hair color, you will need to adjust the undertone/color of your makeup too. 

When it came to hair growth for ME, I've only ever taken MSM (and always get great results).  Due to a different health issue, I also take iron, vitamin C and lysine all together.  This combo also helps with hair growth but do not try this one at home without having your iron/feretin levels routinely monitored.



NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Lol!!! No! That is a recent pic! I'm 16 weeks and 3 days!!! Profile is last pregnancy!!! Lmao!!!



Oh snap, CONGRATULATIONS!   I originally thought you were posting older pics too. lol  YAY!  This is #2, correct?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ladybug09 said:


> Cute pregnancy style!  Congrats again!




Thanks again &#128521; I'm ecstatic!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Kansashalo said:


> I think your hair color now looks great (the ligher shade) so before you change it again, play around with your makeup shades, etc. When you drastically change your hair color, you will need to adjust the undertone/color of your makeup too.
> 
> When it came to hair growth for ME, I've only ever taken MSM (and always get great results).  Due to a different health issue, I also take iron, vitamin C and lysine all together.  This combo also helps with hair growth but do not try this one at home without having your iron/feretin levels routinely monitored.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap, CONGRATULATIONS!   I originally thought you were posting older pics too. lol  YAY!  This is #2, correct?




Thank you! Yes ma'am! Second and final!!!


----------



## gre8dane

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2553714



Pretty hair & pretty smile!




NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I wish you guys would post more pictures, I love seeing different hairstyles and how we all deal with our curls.


 
I'm guilty of wishing the same but I never post pictures. My pictures are boring since I wear the same hairstyle all the time. Wash n Go, that's it. 



NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Ok! Great! I can't wait!
> I use a modified wash and go... I wash my hair at night, add my leave ins, then I out my hair in a low pony tail or two pony tails, then I tie it down with a scarf. The next morning when I undo my ponytail I just fluff it out. It's usually a little damp, but looks nice!


 
I've been doing my hair at night lately as well. I use the microfiber towels to get rid of the drip, then tie it in a microfiber Turbie Twist & go to bed. It is still damp in the morning so I crank the heat/air in the car to dry. It works really well.


----------



## gre8dane

Twist Outs do not work for me so I decided to do medium twists just in time for the Polar Vortex. I could only stand to have these in three weeks-my scalp was horrible those three weeks!!!  It took so long to do, my hand hurt two days after doing these. I twisted these twists the first week, then the second week, I split each one to make them smaller. 




Here is my regular ol' WnG. This is day four on the weekend. I don't fret the frizz & volume on the weekend. I washed & DCd that night:




I wash & DCd, used Kinky Curly products at night & this is the next day. I'm going to get a trim soon to even out my hair after my trimming/hair cut debacle of last year. No more cutting while my hair is straight!!!!!!!!!  It will be a Deva cut!!


----------



## gre8dane

This was after my @!*% 'trim' last year!!  A lot was cut off but since I trimmed while my hair was straight it is so uneven while curly due to my varied textures/curl types. Since I don't like my hair flat ironed, it messed up the WnG & I had to tuck & hide curls. I think I used Ecostyler Krystal gel here.


----------



## gre8dane

BagBragger said:


> She suggested that I try some styles and use a brown pencil on my brow to see if that impacts how I feel about the "look".  So, I'm gonna try to ride it out until the middle of April.
> 
> I know I've read, somewhere in my journey's travels, that keeping the hands out of the hair helpf it to grow.  Well, I took that to mean long hair.  Don't ask me why.  N-E-Way, since in my mind the hands thing didn't apply to me, I have developed this habit of "untangling" (I used quotation marks because I'm lying, I really "be" uncoiling my hair, but let's go with untangling so that you all don't go nuts) my coils with my fingers.  It feels good, and strangely enough it feels good to my fingers, NOT my hair.  Have I developed a habit that I need to cease immediately and straightaway?  Could that be causing the shedding that I've noticed on,y this weekend?  Here's the other thing that heighten my awareness.  I began taking 10,000 (whatever the measurement is) of biotin a day.  I started Thursday.  Another co-worker told me about Hairfinity.  After reading the reviews it seemed that I'd find the same results with taking an OTC supplement.  The thing about the reviews of the Hairfinity is that several people reported excessive shedding in a matter days.  Even the co-worker who suggested the vitamin said she experiences shedding too.  Does anyone know have any experience with them or Biotin and shedding, or an opinion or knowledge?



Hi!  How is your Sister & family?

I like your hair color & I liked both of them but the latest color looks like you are ready for spring/summer!  Good idea about the brow pencils. I used Jolen bleach on my brows when I colored my hair. 

If playing in your hair stops hair growth, my hair should be super short!!!  When I had my TWA, my playing would cause my coils to frizz but I loved playing with them & still do. It seemed my hair was NOT growing for a long time. Then all of a sudden, it seemed, I had more hair.  I had to adjust my routine & products since the products I was using with the TWA did not work on the long TWA.  You will get there!!



NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Lol!!! No! That is a recent pic! I'm 16 weeks and 3 days!!! Profile is last pregnancy!!! Lmao!!!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  Another Blessing!


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> Well I'll be damn!...back to minding my own business!! Lol Congratulations! What are you having?



LadyBug!  I'm excited about your BC!!!  Please please post good before & after pictures!

Do you know how you are going to wear your hair first??  WnG, Twists, Twist Outs & so on??

I commend you on the transition!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

gre8dane said:


> Pretty hair & pretty smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guilty of wishing the same but I never post pictures. My pictures are boring since I wear the same hairstyle all the time. Wash n Go, that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been doing my hair at night lately as well. I use the microfiber towels to get rid of the drip, then tie it in a microfiber Turbie Twist & go to bed. It is still damp in the morning so I crank the heat/air in the car to dry. It works really well.




Thank you so much. I don't mind boring pictures, mine are pretty dull as well! I've noticed sometimes I get different results with other products, I'd like to see if other women experience the same...


----------



## snh88

Hello natural ladies! After many months of lurking in this section I've finally decided to post.. I've been natural since May if 2010, and never looked back since. I am a hair coloring queen! I love blonde, and reds, and brown! My hair is currently in box braids, and have been since the 1st of February but I'm not taking these babies out until I am moved and settled in my new apartment. I can post a pic of what my natural hair looked like prior to my braids. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






That is my natural hair straightened and I prefer to wear it straight during the cold months and rock it free during the summer (Ain't nobody got time for Texas weather!) I'll share some pics of my hair in its natural state when I get to my computer, in the mean time, I'm excited to be apart of this with you ladies &#128513;


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

gre8dane said:


> Twist Outs do not work for me so I decided to do medium twists just in time for the Polar Vortex. I could only stand to have these in three weeks-my scalp was horrible those three weeks!!!  It took so long to do, my hand hurt two days after doing these. I twisted these twists the first week, then the second week, I split each one to make them smaller.
> 
> View attachment 2554403
> 
> 
> Here is my regular ol' WnG. This is day four on the weekend. I don't fret the frizz & volume on the weekend. I washed & DCd that night:
> 
> View attachment 2554408
> 
> 
> I wash & DCd, used Kinky Curly products at night & this is the next day. I'm going to get a trim soon to even out my hair after my trimming/hair cut debacle of last year. No more cutting while my hair is straight!!!!!!!!!  It will be a Deva cut!!
> 
> View attachment 2554417


I am loving all the pics!!! Keep them coming!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

gre8dane said:


> This was after my @!*% 'trim' last year!!  A lot was cut off but since I trimmed while my hair was straight it is so uneven while curly due to my varied textures/curl types. Since I don't like my hair flat ironed, it messed up the WnG & I had to tuck & hide curls. I think I used Ecostyler Krystal gel here.
> 
> View attachment 2554424


I love your hair!!! Your curls are so pretty and I'm also loving all the volume!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

snh88 said:


> Hello natural ladies! After many months of lurking in this section I've finally decided to post.. I've been natural since May if 2010, and never looked back since. I am a hair coloring queen! I love blonde, and reds, and brown! My hair is currently in box braids, and have been since the 1st of February but I'm not taking these babies out until I am moved and settled in my new apartment. I can post a pic of what my natural hair looked like prior to my braids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554512
> View attachment 2554513
> View attachment 2554514
> 
> 
> That is my natural hair straightened and I prefer to wear it straight during the cold months and rock it free during the summer (Ain't nobody got time for Texas weather!) I'll share some pics of my hair in its natural state when I get to my computer, in the mean time, I'm excited to be apart of this with you ladies &#128513;


I love your color!!!


----------



## snh88

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I love your color!!!




Thank you! I'm looking to go a bit darker all over this next time. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It's more convenient when my roots start to show


----------



## Ladybug09

gre8dane said:


> Twist Outs do not work for me so I decided to do medium twists just in time for the Polar Vortex. I could only stand to have these in three weeks-my scalp was horrible those three weeks!!!  It took so long to do, my hand hurt two days after doing these. I twisted these twists the first week, then the second week, I split each one to make them smaller.
> 
> View attachment 2554403
> 
> 
> Here is my regular ol' WnG. This is day four on the weekend. I don't fret the frizz & volume on the weekend. I washed & DCd that night:
> 
> View attachment 2554408
> 
> 
> I wash & DCd, used Kinky Curly products at night & this is the next day. I'm going to get a trim soon to even out my hair after my trimming/hair cut debacle of last year. No more cutting while my hair is straight!!!!!!!!!  It will be a Deva cut!!
> 
> View attachment 2554417




The twists look really good, but I prefer your WnG.

I love Big hair, so I Dont fret the frizz either!








gre8dane said:


> This was after my @!*% 'trim' last year!!  A lot was cut off but since I trimmed while my hair was straight it is so uneven while curly due to my varied textures/curl types. Since I don't like my hair flat ironed, it messed up the WnG & I had to tuck & hide curls. I think I used Ecostyler Krystal gel here.
> 
> View attachment 2554424




Wow! It was really short! My understanding is when you wear it mostly curly, you want to do a curly cut. If you plan to wear it mostly straight, then you do a straight cut. You live in the DMV area right? Who dies your cut?






gre8dane said:


> LadyBug!  I'm excited about your BC!!!  Please please post good before & after pictures!
> 
> Do you know how you are going to wear your hair first??  WnG, Twists, Twist Outs & so on??
> 
> I commend you on the transition!!


Thank you soon much! It was a struggle at first and I had pulled out a chunk of haoir at one point because of tangling/matting, but I'm getting the hang of it. My intention is to do WnG once I trim the long heavy relaxed ends that still exist. During the transition, I've mostly been doing twist outs to camouflage the relaxed ends. I prefer flat twists as I get better definition, or the 3 strand twist. I can't do the WnG get as the relaxed ends are too heavy. 

My curls in the front are very tight, but that back, Super loose....so I'm thinking when I get it cut it will need to be done in its curly state. I kind of want to cut it myself, but I'm afraid I'll F it up!!!

I did a blow out and then pin curled all this week, went to an event Sat at church, oh my goodness, you would think I was a different person got soooo many compliments! During the transition, I mostly wear my hair pulled back in a bun slicked with my Exostyler (hooked on that stuff!), I only straighten maybe 3-4 months just to assess length and breakage, if any.





snh88 said:


> Hello natural ladies! After many months of lurking in this section I've finally decided to post.. I've been natural since May if 2010, and never looked back since. I am a hair coloring queen! I love blonde, and reds, and brown! My hair is currently in box braids, and have been since the 1st of February but I'm not taking these babies out until I am moved and settled in my new apartment. I can post a pic of what my natural hair looked like prior to my braids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554512
> View attachment 2554513
> View attachment 2554514
> 
> 
> That is my natural hair straightened and I prefer to wear it straight during the cold months and rock it free during the summer (Ain't nobody got time for Texas weather!) I'll share some pics of my hair in its natural state when I get to my computer, in the mean time, I'm excited to be apart of this with you ladies &#128513;



Love the color!!! I cannot wait to color mine. I have brown to sandy brown hair, but I love lighter highlights!


----------



## snh88

gre8dane said:


> This was after my @!*% 'trim' last year!!  A lot was cut off but since I trimmed while my hair was straight it is so uneven while curly due to my varied textures/curl types. Since I don't like my hair flat ironed, it messed up the WnG & I had to tuck & hide curls. I think I used Ecostyler Krystal gel here.
> 
> View attachment 2554424




You have gorgeous hair! I love the shape of it!


----------



## snh88

Ladybug09 said:


> The twists look really good, but I prefer your WnG.
> 
> I love Big hair, so I Dont fret the frizz either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! It was really short! My understanding is when you wear it mostly curly, you want to do a curly cut. If you plan to wear it mostly straight, then you do a straight cut. You live in the DMV area right? Who dies your cut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you soon much! It was a struggle at first and I had pulled out a chunk of haoir at one point because of tangling/matting, but I'm getting the hang of it. My intention is to do WnG once I trim the long heavy relaxed ends that still exist. During the transition, I've mostly been doing twist outs to camouflage the relaxed ends. I prefer flat twists as I get better definition, or the 3 strand twist. I can't do the WnG get as the relaxed ends are too heavy.
> 
> My curls in the front are very tight, but that back, Super loose....so I'm thinking when I get it cut it will need to be done in its curly state. I kind of want to cut it myself, but I'm afraid I'll F it up!!!
> 
> I did a blow out and then pin curled all this week, went to an event Sat at church, oh my goodness, you would think I was a different person got soooo many compliments! During the transition, I mostly wear my hair pulled back in a bun slicked with my Exostyler (hooked on that stuff!), I only straighten maybe 3-4 months just to assess length and breakage, if any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color!!! I cannot wait to color mine. I have brown to sandy brown hair, but I love lighter highlights!




Thank you Ladybug! You should go for it! Is your hair posted on here? I'm still trying to catch up with you guys and look through the all the pages


----------



## snh88

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2553787
> 
> View attachment 2553788



Loving the BUMP!!  And your hair too!


----------



## Ladybug09

snh88 said:


> Thank you Ladybug! You should go for it! Is your hair posted on here? I'm still trying to catch up with you guys and look through the all the pages


 A few pages back I posted a series of pics.

My stylist advised me to wait until my transition was over before I colored it again.


----------



## snh88

SXSW of 2013


----------



## Ladybug09

The front blown out. Not bone straight though. Bad lighting.


----------



## Ladybug09

One is me testing Eco gel and definition of curls. Half of my head had air dried.

Either pic is twist out

Bottom one of the back looser curls


----------



## snh88

Ladybug09 said:


> 2nd round. A pic of the first time doing the curl formers but before I picked out all the spirals, a few pics of me straightened and then a majority of them with the two strand twist trying to blend the two different textures​




Your hair looks great! I would not have known you still had straight ends . You're doing great girl&#128077;


----------



## Ladybug09

snh88 said:


> Your hair looks great! I would not have known you still had straight ends . You're doing great girl&#128077;



Thank you!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ladybug09 said:


> One is me testing Eco gel and definition of curls. Half of my head had air dried.
> 
> Either pic is twist out
> 
> Bottom one of the back looser curls




I really love your hair in the second pic. How long have you been transitioning. Oh and your eyebrows are amazing!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I really love your hair in the second pic. How long have you been transitioning. Oh and your eyebrows are amazing!!!



Thank you. 2 years come Easter!

I have thick eyebrows! I do fill them in a bit though. I like to play around with shapes and arches, and I have slight bald spot in one from a child hood accident.. I'm about to do the castor oil thing and grow them back out thicker.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ladybug09 said:


> Thank you. 2 years come Easter!




Oh ok, you're doing a good job transitioning. I couldn't do it so I BCed on 10/27/12. It will be a year and 5 months on the 27th! I'm almost BSL!


After BC...


2months post BC...


Now...


----------



## Ladybug09

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Oh ok, you're doing a good job transitioning. I couldn't do it so I BCed on 10/27/12. It will be a year and 5 months on the 27th! I'm almost BSL!
> View attachment 2554815
> 
> After BC...
> View attachment 2554816
> 
> 2months post BC...
> View attachment 2554820
> 
> Now...



Your hair grew really fast!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ladybug09 said:


> Your hair grew really fast!




Thanks! It didn't seem like it when I was waiting for it to grow! It's pretty long now, but I think I want it back down to my waist like it used to be!!!


----------



## BagBragger

gre8dane said:


> Hi!  How is your Sister & family?
> 
> I like your hair color & I liked both of them but the latest color looks like you are ready for spring/summer!  Good idea about the brow pencils. I used Jolen bleach on my brows when I colored my hair.
> 
> If playing in your hair stops hair growth, my hair should be super short!!!  When I had my TWA, my playing would cause my coils to frizz but I loved playing with them & still do. It seemed my hair was NOT growing for a long time. Then all of a sudden, it seemed, I had more hair.  I had to adjust my routine & products since the products I was using with the TWA did not work on the long TWA.  You will get there!!
> 
> Thank you Gre8dane!  I believe you about the growth.  I'm always praying for patience...this is another way for me to work on that.  I think the other thing is I started back with research and took in too much.  I'm settling myself.  I haven't noticed frizz yet.  I have been mindful to not complain about the winter, but I am excited about the coming warm weather and the sun. Actually, each day I am liking this lighter color more and more. Now I'm relieved that I didn't rush into changing it again.  And I soooo love that you can really see the curl/coil.  I'm going to have someone take close up pictures of my hair to share with you girls.  Promise.
> 
> My sister is doing wonderful.  Thank you so much for asking.  She went back to work on March 3rd and had her last radiation treatment on March 7th.  God's awesomeness is beyond words!  I asked her just last week. If she'd given any thought to reconstructive surgery and she said no.  She's just taking things one day at a time and I don't blame her.  Her baby girl is having a 7th birthday party next weekend and my sisters birthday is April 12th.  I'm brainstorming some ideas on what it get her...I welcome suggestions (smile)!  I think the two celebrations will be good for her and the girls and hubby as a way to usher in the spring and summer, especially now that she's back at work.
> 
> I'm sure you think I'm just saying this but your hair is kick-butt cute.  I am not an expert in this, like people can't tell that, but I don't see the varying things you point out about the trim and unevenness.  It's so full and thick...and curly!  I know so many people who complain about thin (relaxed) hair...if they'd only embrace their natural hair I believe that wouldn't be an issue for most.
> 
> Oh well, that's all for now.  Early morning meeting.


----------



## Ladybug09

So glad to hear she is doing better!


----------



## BagBragger

Ladybug09 said:


> So glad to hear she is doing better!




Thank you! Thank you! And thank you!  It's so easy to say but doesn't begin to convey how humble I am and just how much I appreciate the support and positive vibes that people send our way!  So many people that don't even know my sister ask and continue to ask about her.  Heck, you guys don't even know me.  And that let's me know that you all truly are cyber blessings.  I don't think I could do my hair journey without having come here to read your stories and advice, and to be able to keep coming back hear for the same.  Some of the other threads, like the celeb gossip ones, I can do without!  But whenever I see that someone has posted herein, I'm all over it!!!! (Wink!) 

Thanks again LadyBug!


----------



## BagBragger

snh88 said:


> SXSW of 2013




This doesn't even look like a real picture.  It looks like something out of a magazine.  That's HOT!


----------



## BagBragger

Ladybug09 said:


> The front blown out. Not bone straight though. Bad lighting.




WOW!  I like it not bone straight!  It looks very healthy!!!!  About how much more will you cut/trim?


----------



## BagBragger

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2553832
> 
> My attempts at hiding it!




Loving that dress!  LOL at your attempts to hid the baby bump.


----------



## BagBragger

Kansashalo said:


> I think your hair color now looks great (the ligher shade) so before you change it again, play around with your makeup shades, etc. When you drastically change your hair color, you will need to adjust the undertone/color of your makeup too.
> 
> When it came to hair growth for ME, I've only ever taken MSM (and always get great results).  Due to a different health issue, I also take iron, vitamin C and lysine all together.  This combo also helps with hair growth but do not try this one at home without having your iron/feretin levels routinely monitored.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you again!
> 
> Funny you said MSM, that's one of the vitamins included in the Hairfinity vitamins.  I'll definitely look that up.  Where do you get yours from? I should be able to find it at Whole Foods?


----------



## Ladybug09

BagBragger said:


> WOW!  I like it not bone straight!  It looks very healthy!!!!  About how much more will you cut/trim?



You are brave, I KNEW I could not do the TWA like you and others. The shortest I've had is a Bob. In my grow out/transition I wanted to account for shrinkage. I wanted my hair at Least earlobe length natural before I cut it. I knew I could not do short hair, even though it looks cute on others. I'm a bun/ponytail girl!

I probably have at least about 3-4 inches to cut off the relaxed ends. I haven't had a trim in about 8 months. I Dont like it bone straight either. I like a bit of texture.


----------



## snh88

BagBragger said:


> This doesn't even look like a real picture.  It looks like something out of a magazine.  That's HOT!




Thank you so much!


----------



## snh88

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Oh ok, you're doing a good job transitioning. I couldn't do it so I BCed on 10/27/12. It will be a year and 5 months on the 27th! I'm almost BSL!
> View attachment 2554815
> 
> After BC...
> View attachment 2554816
> 
> 2months post BC...
> View attachment 2554820
> 
> Now...




You were rockin your TWA girl! Sometimes I miss those days...


----------



## Kansashalo

snh88 said:


> Hello natural ladies! After many months of lurking in this section I've finally decided to post.. I've been natural since May if 2010, and never looked back since. I am a hair coloring queen! I love blonde, and reds, and brown! My hair is currently in box braids, and have been since the 1st of February but I'm not taking these babies out until I am moved and settled in my new apartment. I can post a pic of what my natural hair looked like prior to my braids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554512
> View attachment 2554513
> View attachment 2554514
> 
> 
> That is my natural hair straightened and I prefer to wear it straight during the cold months and rock it free during the summer (Ain't nobody got time for Texas weather!) I'll share some pics of my hair in its natural state when I get to my computer, in the mean time, I'm excited to be apart of this with you ladies &#128513;



What size rollers did you use for this style?

I love the color.  Mine is highlighted as well (caramel/honey highlights) although my grays are starting to get jealous and make an appearance so I'm not sure how much longer I will be highlighting  instead of doing an all-over color.


----------



## snh88

Kansashalo said:


> What size rollers did you use for this style?
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color.  Mine is highlighted as well (caramel/honey highlights) although my grays are starting to get jealous and make an appearance so I'm not sure how much longer I will be highlighting  instead of doing an all-over color.




Hey there! I used the orange flexi rods! I live by those things with straightened or my curly hair. I'm a hair color advocate, in fact it may be a little too much. I can't keep the same color for too long. I couldn't color my hair when it was relaxed so I'm taking advantage of the many things that can be done to natural hair


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

snh88 said:


> You were rockin your TWA girl! Sometimes I miss those days...




Thanks! I must admit sometimes I do miss my TWA!!!


----------



## fendifemale

Wow you ladies have gorgeous hair. Great progress. I have havanas right now as a protective style.


----------



## snh88

Just finished taking out my box braids&#128530; I hate that process but I'm glad to have my hair back


----------



## enlyghtnd

I just put box plats in for spring and summer. I've been natural about a year now and do not plan on going backwards


----------



## snh88

Hey ladies! Did anyone see the Steve Harvey show with Curly Nikki talking with the couple about the woman embracing her natural hair? It was great


----------



## DC-Cutie

What's the deal with crochet braids?  Can someone give me the pros and cons: crochet vs. Kinky twists?

I'm going to be traveling heavily for the next 2 months and need something low maintenance, that won't frizz up. Suggestions for braiders in the DC area would be helpful


----------



## djsmom

snh88 said:


> Hey ladies! Did anyone see the Steve Harvey show with Curly Nikki talking with the couple about the woman embracing her natural hair? It was great




I read about it on someone's blog. I can't wait to catch it on demand, I've always wondered how man think when the makeup , lashes, wig/weaves come off. I know women who would never let their man see the real them, It's the same thing as the man who sued his wife for being ugly.


----------



## Shamari

I've been wearing a twist out all week...I think I've finally gotten the hang of it. I twist it every 2 nights with a little water, Ecostyle gel and Shea moisture hair milk. It looks calm in this picture but it grows throughout the day lol


----------



## enlyghtnd

I've worn both kinky twists and loved them. I'm not familiar with the crochet braids. My only issue with the kinky twists is that they don't last nearly as long add box plats for me.


----------



## GOALdigger

djsmom said:


> I read about it on someone's blog. I can't wait to catch it on demand, I've always wondered how man think when the makeup , lashes, wig/weaves come off. I know women who would never let their man see the real them, It's the same thing as the man who sued his wife for being ugly.



me too cause some women can make real transformation. 


My boyfriend almost broke up with me when I went natural. He eventually got over it though.


----------



## Ladybug09

Shamari said:


> I've been wearing a twist out all week...I think I've finally gotten the hang of it. I twist it every 2 nights with a little water, Ecostyle gel and Shea moisture hair milk. It looks calm in this picture but it grows throughout the day lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2568242



Too cute!


----------



## DC-Cutie

enlyghtnd said:


> I've worn both kinky twists and loved them. I'm not familiar with the crochet braids. My only issue with the kinky twists is that they don't last nearly as long add box plats for me.



Ok. Thanks. I was thinking about braids or Senegalese twists


----------



## Ladybug09

Any of you guys tried this.



Straightening My Hair: 7 Years No Relaxer: http://youtu.be/VTZTBo6i_GA


----------



## DC-Cutie

NaturallyCurly sent me the kit to review. I passed it on to my sister. She didn't see any difference in just washing, conditioning and flat ironing. Said the products were too heavy and made her hair feel lifeless.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I tried the Shea moisture shampoo and it made my hair dry and tangled!


----------



## Ladybug09

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I tried the Shea moisture shampoo and it made my hair dry and tangled!


I like it...I use it maybe 1-3 times a month. It gentle at removing product buildup from the hair, but you MUST rehydrate after wash!

Got news for everyone....

I'm Allllllll natural!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Chopped off 4 inches today!!!! Right now it has no product and is unfinished...so I will post a pic later raw footage and "done" footage! I'm super excited!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

The fluffy hair was after my stylist cut it. It was combed out and stretched. The other pics were Easter Sunday. One pic is the back nape of my neck.

I've got a lot of thick/dense hair. loving it so far and learning how to style it!.


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug09 said:


> I like it...I use it maybe 1-3 times a month. It gentle at removing product buildup from the hair, but you MUST rehydrate after wash!
> 
> Got news for everyone....
> 
> I'm Allllllll natural!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Chopped off 4 inches today!!!! Right now it has no product and is unfinished...so I will post a pic later raw footage and "done" footage! I'm super excited!!!




YAY!!   congrats!!!! No more dealing with two textures.  I like the shape of your cut too.
I need to do something like that with mine lol


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> YAY!!   congrats!!!! No more dealing with two textures.  I like the shape of your cut too.
> I need to do something like that with mine lol



Thank you ma'am! Yes it is soooo easy not dealing with the two textures! It takes so much less time to detangle.

I texted my stylist Saturday, and she was kind, came to my house and cut it! I made my 2 yr transition. So far I'm loving the shape. This is the shortest I've had my hair in YEARS!..I think I may do some streaks in the next few weeks.

I did a shingling/gel set last. Very defined curls/coils, I Dont know WHAT to call them. I will try to post a pic.


----------



## Ladybug09

Here are the pics from the gel set.


----------



## fendifemale

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ladybug09

fendifemale said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## fendifemale

My havanas. (Protective style)


----------



## Ladybug09

That looks good on you!


----------



## fendifemale

Thanks ladybug. They only took 2 1/2 hrs with 2 ladies. I'm not for sitting too long.


----------



## Ladybug09

fendifemale said:


> Thanks ladybug. They only took 2 1/2 hrs with 2 ladies. I'm not for sitting too long.



I've never had braids...I Dont think I'd have the patience...wanted to get it once for a trip, but didnt know anyone to do it.


----------



## fendifemale

Ladybug09 said:


> I've never had braids...I Dont think I'd have the patience...wanted to get it once for a trip, but didnt know anyone to do it.


Yeah I like twists way better and the bigger ones are the ones I'm leaning towards now. Very convenient.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Welp, Carol's daughter has filed for bankruptcy. She should have left well enough alone. She got big and her products turned to pure crap!


----------



## Kansashalo

What????????  I didn't see that coming.  I guess it got too big, too fast.  Hope everything turns out well for her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've found a new way to finger detangle: using processing gloves!  

Grab a pair and try the next time you detangle. They provide extra slip and you don't have to worry about your hair getting caught in yiur fingernails. It's made delta going is last month a breeze, coupled with my Ouidad detangling comb. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Congrats Ladybug!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 2591916
> 
> My havanas. (Protective style)



I love your braids & your lipstick.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Welp, Carol's daughter has filed for bankruptcy. She should have left well enough alone. She got big and her products turned to pure crap!




Dang!






Kansashalo said:


> What????????  I didn't see that coming.  I guess it got too big, too fast.  Hope everything turns out well for her.


Me neither!








talldrnkofwater said:


> Congrats Ladybug!


Thank you ma'am!!!!


Now that I'm natural, it takes little to no time to detangle. Im wearing a wng shingled with gel set to hyper define and hold the curls.


----------



## Kansashalo

I wish the weather would cooperate here so I could start wearing my wash-n-gos again. We're back in the 40s/50s this week (and just Saturday,it was in the 80s).


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ladybug09 said:


> The fluffy hair was after my stylist cut it. It was combed out and stretched. The other pics were Easter Sunday. One pic is the back nape of my neck.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a lot of thick/dense hair. loving it so far and learning how to style it!.




Congrats only finally chopping! I love it! Aren't you so much happier with it? I knew right away transitioning wasn't really for me, so I jumped right in with my BC!!!


----------



## LADC_chick

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 2591916
> 
> My havanas. (Protective style)



That looks good!

Re: Carol's Daughter--And they had some YouTubers doing reviews/product placements just last month or the month before. I remember Naptural did a series of videos for several of their products. I wonder if that was one of their last ditch efforts?

Also, I flat ironed my hair almost two weeks ago (after not having flat ironed for a year and a half). Shrinkage is real, y'all! When my hair is in it's twist out state, I get a little bit of hang time just under the nape of my neck. When I flat ironed it, though, it was bra strap length. I'm going to wash it tonight because with all the moisture in the air this week, my hair has become puffy and I don't want to keep flat ironing it. Besides, I miss my 'fro.


----------



## fendifemale

talldrnkofwater said:


> I love your braids & your lipstick.


Thank you! It's Mystic & Exxxagerate by Sleek.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

fendifemale said:


> Thank you! It's Mystic & Exxxagerate by Sleek.



Thanks for the info.  It looks great on you.


----------



## fendifemale

Thanks Talldrnk!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My hair has gotten so long and is super healthy, I have like no split ends!!!
I'm really wanting to dye it, but I'm afraid it will become damaged... 
What is a girl to do???


----------



## Ladybug09

If you guys want to try the Shea Moisture line, now is the best time as Walgreens has them on sale now. Buy one get one Free! Better than targets buy one get one half off. 

FYI:Sheamoisture Products at Walgreens Will Be On Sale For BOGO FREE 5/25-5/31/14

Yesterday, 09:55 PM

FYI:Sheamoisture Products at Walgreens Will Be On Sale For BOGO FREE w/card valid 5/25-5/31/14 that includes the organic bath, baby, hair or skin care...


----------



## slowlikehoney

Hello Ladies! I have read almost this entire thread and y'all had me LOL so much! Anyway, I have been loced for 10+ years and now I am really feeling like cutting off the locs, but I am somewhat nervous after not really having to do much maintenance at all for so long.  Locs have been so easy, I don't even use any product except a little oil on the scalp now and then.  
So I'm just wondering if there are any other previous loced, but now free ladies out there who can give me any advice/encouragement. I think I'm afraid of having huge regrets after the first few days of excitement wears off.  I've done the BC a few other times, once in college after a big break-up and then again when I wanted to start the locs.  I've also cut the locs shorter 2 or 3 times, but it's been a loooonng time since I've had to rock a TWA and I don't remember it being my best look.  It was ok, but I was so relieved when it started to grow out. 
And I am not down with the whole trying to unravel locs after this long being loced so that is out. 
Just wanted to see if anyone else went through this particular journey and if there were any regrets.


----------



## Ladybug09

There are some ladies who have been loc'd..hopefully they will respond.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I've been trying a lot of new things lately, like my first twist out and braid out. I'm prego and my hair is growing like weeds. I'm at that point where l hate dealing with it!


----------



## .pursefiend.

:ninja: hey ladies, I just wanna confess I miss my natural hair .. *sneaks out window*


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> :ninja: hey ladies, I just wanna confess I miss my natural hair .. *sneaks out window*



Say what now????  

Does that mean you got a relaxer or you cut it all off?


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Say what now????
> 
> Does that mean you got a relaxer or you cut it all off?



i did both. i wanted something different for my 30th and that's what i did. *stands in field* stone me now!


----------



## slowlikehoney

.pursefiend. said:


> i did both. i wanted something different for my 30th and that's what i did. *stands in field* stone me now!




No hate here, just wondering if you love it? Regret it? Plan to go back natural at some point?

I wore my hair short and relaxed for awhile back in my 20s and I kind of loved it, though it was an awkward grow out for me. 

I just cut off all my locs last week. Wearing the twa. Don't miss the locs, but I'm looking forward to having more length to play with.


----------



## .pursefiend.

slowlikehoney said:


> No hate here, just wondering if you love it? Regret it? Plan to go back natural at some point?
> 
> I wore my hair short and relaxed for awhile back in my 20s and I kind of loved it, though it was an awkward grow out for me.
> 
> I just cut off all my locs last week. Wearing the twa. Don't miss the locs, but I'm looking forward to having more length to play with.




I love it actually, but I have serious thoughts of going back. Especially now that it's hot and humid. My short hair isn't playing well with the weather. I think this time around I will transition instead big chopping. I was natural for 4 years and that was alot for me. I never commit to hairstyles. There are several aspects I do miss but I don't miss the drying time, the cramped arms from twisting, etc. I'm at a crossroad with my hair right now.


----------



## slowlikehoney

.pursefiend. said:


> I love it actually, but I have serious thoughts of going back. Especially now that it's hot and humid. My short hair isn't playing well with the weather. I think this time around I will transition instead big chopping. I was natural for 4 years and that was alot for me. I never commit to hairstyles. There are several aspects I do miss but I don't miss the drying time, the cramped arms from twisting, etc. I'm at a crossroad with my hair right now.




Oh yes, the humidity! I forgot about that. It was a constant battle for me as well. Talk about bad hair days! Lol!

Well sometimes you just need a change to get out of a hair rut. 
And it really is just hair. 
You should do whatever makes you happy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> i did both. i wanted something different for my 30th and that's what i did. *stands in field* stone me now!



No hate at all. I'm sure it looks cute


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

.pursefiend. said:


> :ninja: hey ladies, I just wanna confess I miss my natural hair .. *sneaks out window*




I've been wearing mine flat ironed and it's so long and silky I seriously contemplated getting a relaxer. I'm just afraid of damaging it because it's so healthy. Beauty shops always seem to use a relaxer that is too strong for my hair and end up over processing it. I'd love to see pics!


----------



## slowlikehoney

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I've been wearing mine flat ironed and it's so long and silky I seriously contemplated getting a relaxer. I'm just afraid of damaging it because it's so healthy. Beauty shops always seem to use a relaxer that is too strong for my hair and end up over processing it. I'd love to see pics!




That would be my fear, too. Also if you didn't like it or it started breaking off you'd have to start all over again to get your natural hair back! 
I'd love to see pics of your hair!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

slowlikehoney said:


> That would be my fear, too. I'd love to see pics of your hair!




I'll try. For some reason right now TPF won't let me post pics...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> i did both. i wanted something different for my 30th and that's what i did. *stands in field* stone me now!








slowlikehoney said:


> No hate here, just wondering if you love it? Regret it? Plan to go back natural at some point?
> 
> I wore my hair short and relaxed for awhile back in my 20s and I kind of loved it, though it was an awkward grow out for me.
> 
> I just cut off all my locs last week. Wearing the twa. Don't miss the locs, but I'm looking forward to having more length to play with.




I cut off my first set of locs in 2007, did all sorts of things with my hair and now i'm locked again since 2012.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> The fluffy hair was after my stylist cut it. It was combed out and stretched. The other pics were Easter Sunday. One pic is the back nape of my neck.
> 
> I've got a lot of thick/dense hair. loving it so far and learning how to style it!.




curls are popping! Looks good


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

So... What's everyone up to lately?


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey!  Nothing new here.  Now that its cold, I go into my usual winter flatiron (once every week/sometimes two week) mode as I can't STAND to be outside with damp hair.


----------



## anniepersian

This is a great idea for a thread....I've only just found it! lol

I've always had my natural hair aka-no relaxer,perm, weave etc.

I am trying to look after my hair now.....will be nice to get some advice!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Kansashalo said:


> Hey!  Nothing new here.  Now that its cold, I go into my usual winter flatiron (once every week/sometimes two week) mode as I can't STAND to be outside with damp hair.




I'm flat ironed too. Winter is pretty much the only time it'll stay due to the cold weather.


----------



## slowlikehoney

I've been doing wash&go all summer but something is going to have to change now that it's cold. I can't seem to keep any moisture in my hair with this cold weather.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

slowlikehoney said:


> I've been doing wash&go all summer but something is going to have to change now that it's cold. I can't seem to keep any moisture in my hair with this cold weather.




I like to put a mask on my hair, cover it with a plastic cap, then cut the heat up in my house to make my head sweat to create steam. My hair feels so soft and my ends are healthy!!!


----------



## slowlikehoney

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I like to put a mask on my hair, cover it with a plastic cap, then cut the heat up in my house to make my head sweat to create steam. My hair feels so soft and my ends are healthy!!!




What mask do you use?
I really need to do better about deep conditioning. I got away without it much during summer, but I can see that's not going to fly in the winter.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

slowlikehoney said:


> What mask do you use?
> I really need to do better about deep conditioning. I got away without it much during summer, but I can see that's not going to fly in the winter.




I love the ORS replenishing pack, I also deep condition a lot!!!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I wore a wash and go pretty much all summer. Since it's gotten colder, I've worn twists in a bun. I deep conditioned last week and retwisted. I've been so lazy with my hair lately. :wondering Oh well, my hair probably appreciates being left alone.


----------



## fendifemale

A wig- unfortunately. But about to get some goddess braids. Discovered cold pressed virgin coconut oil and now i'm in love.


----------



## mama13drama99

Does anyone have a silk or satin lined winter hat? If so, do you mind sharing your thoughts on it and where you purchased it?  TIA!


----------



## windycityaj

I'm having a wig made with some really nice kinky curly hair. I will rock this most of the winter and give my natural hair a rest. A wig comes in handy when you live thru a Chicago winter....lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> So... What's everyone up to lately?



Cut 4" off and loving it!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

DC-Cutie said:


> Cut 4" off and loving it!




Wow! Got any pics? I cut 2" it grew back then I cut 1" but I think it's grown back too. I've bleached mine and gone blonde, then red, then auburn, and now it's a chocolate brown!


----------



## Myblackbag

Titi Branch, co-founder of Miss Jessies natural hair care line, dead at 45

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...ssies-natural-hair-care-line-t-suicide-at-45/


----------



## .pursefiend.

^that is really sad. I hope she found peace.


----------



## .pursefiend.

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> So... What's everyone up to lately?




missing my curls


----------



## mama13drama99

.pursefiend. said:


> ^that is really sad. I hope she found peace.




It doesn't seem so Pursefiend, she committed suicide.  Her family must be a wreck because it's awful enough but during the holiday season multiplies the grief!


----------



## .pursefiend.

mama13drama99 said:


> It doesn't seem so Pursefiend, she committed suicide.  Her family must be a wreck because it's awful enough but during the holiday season multiplies the grief!




yeah i know .. i meant peace for herself. we don't know what she was dealing with.


----------



## sdkitty

I'm not nappy, but naturally curly and have some of the same issues (dryness for one) so hope you all don't mind me joining this thread.
Has anyone tried Aunt Jackie's products?  I saw a magazine ad; they looked interesting so I checked Naturallycurly.com.  A couple of people on there liked the products but not widely reviewed.


----------



## mama13drama99

sdkitty said:


> I'm not nappy, but naturally curly and have some of the same issues (dryness for one) so hope you all don't mind me joining this thread.
> 
> Has anyone tried Aunt Jackie's products?  I saw a magazine ad; they looked interesting so I checked Naturallycurly.com.  A couple of people on there liked the products but not widely reviewed.




Hi, I'm fairly new too, so welcome!  It's funny I just heard of that product brand Saturday. A relative of mine said that she's using the line and like it.  She said they are reasonably priced products.  So if you learn more about them or try them, please share your thoughts!

I've had my hair done twice recently by two different stylists and they both told me that my hair isn't as dry as I believe it is.  I also have blonde color on my ends and apparently that is what is/was the most problematic area in terms of dryness.  I did have some of the color trimmed.  However, it doesn't feel as though that resolved the issue.  

I'm still looking for a satin lined hat.  I think I may begin using a humidifier in my bedroom and I thinking about investing in a steamer too.


----------



## sdkitty

mama13drama99 said:


> Hi, I'm fairly new too, so welcome!  It's funny I just heard of that product brand Saturday. A relative of mine said that she's using the line and like it.  She said they are reasonably priced products.  So if you learn more about them or try them, please share your thoughts!
> 
> I've had my hair done twice recently by two different stylists and they both told me that my hair isn't as dry as I believe it is.  I also have blonde color on my ends and apparently that is what is/was the most problematic area in terms of dryness.  I did have some of the color trimmed.  However, it doesn't feel as though that resolved the issue.
> 
> I'm still looking for a satin lined hat.  I think I may begin using a humidifier in my bedroom and I thinking about investing in a steamer too.


thanks mama
I'm pretty well stocked up on hair products right now but I've been keeping my eye out for the Aunt Jackies.  Bed Bath and Beyond doesn't have the line, nor does Walgreens.  I'll post if I get some.


----------



## .pursefiend.

I have a Huetiful steamer and I love it. It also doubles as a face steamer too. How about wearing a satin scarf under your hat until you find a lined one?


----------



## mama13drama99

.pursefiend. said:


> I have a Huetiful steamer and I love it. It also doubles as a face steamer too. How about wearing a satin scarf under your hat until you find a lined one?




That's a good idea!  I have find some but they are expensive!


----------



## mama13drama99

*find (above) should have been found...but I know that you all know that already.

Listen, I completely forgot to share that when I got my hair done last Thursday, my stylist used Deva Curl.  I know quite a few of the ladies here have used or currently use the product line.  I must say that when I felt my hair right after cleansing it was THEE SOFTEST I HAVE EVER FELT IN MY LIFE! My sponge of hair (lol) felt like what I imagine how a cloud feels.  I'm going to re-read the Intel posted here and do a little more research.  She won't begin selling the products until some time in January.  But in the meantime, please feel free to share thoughts, experiences and feelings.

Oh, one more thing, has anyone used the MHM (max hydration method)?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Myblackbag said:


> Titi Branch, co-founder of Miss Jessies natural hair care line, dead at 45
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...ssies-natural-hair-care-line-t-suicide-at-45/



That's terribly sad.


----------



## mama13drama99

.pursefiend. said:


> I have a Huetiful steamer and I love it. It also doubles as a face steamer too. How about wearing a satin scarf under your hat until you find a lined one?




Pursefiend, how often do you steam? I found another brand for $129 and I'm going to look for others then compare features and reviews.  I want something that can easily be stored and easily packed/unpacked (I know I may be expecting a lot).


----------



## gre8dane

Myblackbag said:


> Titi Branch, co-founder of Miss Jessies natural hair care line, dead at 45
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...ssies-natural-hair-care-line-t-suicide-at-45/


 
Very sad!  My heart goes out to the family!




sdkitty said:


> I'm not nappy, but naturally curly and have some of the same issues (dryness for one) so hope you all don't mind me joining this thread.
> Has anyone tried *Aunt Jackie's products*?  I saw a magazine ad; they looked interesting so I checked Naturallycurly.com.  A couple of people on there liked the products but not widely reviewed.


 
I have not tried these products.  I've seen them at CVS.  There are reviews on YT also.


----------



## gre8dane

mama13drama99 said:


> *find (above) should have been found...but I know that you all know that already.
> 
> Listen, I completely forgot to share that when I got my hair done last Thursday, my stylist used *Deva Curl*.  I know quite a few of the ladies here have used or currently use the product line.  I must say that when I felt my hair right after cleansing it was THEE SOFTEST I HAVE EVER FELT IN MY LIFE! My sponge of hair (lol) felt like what I imagine how a cloud feels.  I'm going to re-read the Intel posted here and do a little more research.  She won't begin selling the products until some time in January.  But in the meantime, please feel free to share thoughts, experiences and feelings.
> 
> Oh, one more thing, has anyone used the *MHM* (max hydration method)?


 
I'm back to using Deva products, at least for the winter, and am LOVING it!  I have not used those products in a long time and decided to take a break from the gels and use up what I have, but I loved my curls so I had to re-purchase when I had an Ulta coupon.  I use the DevaCare No Poo & One Conditioner (the white label-they are thicker than the DevaCurl) & the Styling Cream.


I don't do the MHM since I do my hair every 2-3 days & my curls are defined & hydrated, plus there seems to be a lot of steps & use of products I will not use - no baking soda & ACV for me.  I decided to try rhassoul clay that I already had after I read a post on Natural Haven about how the clay assists in clumping curls...and it does.  My curls were separated and clumped, almost too separated LOL.  When I tried the clay, I thought maybe it was the new reformulated Curl Maker gel by Camille Rose I used that day, but I realized my hair was not clumping the same a few weeks later using the same gel. 


The before & after pictures of the ladies doing the MHM are amazing.  I saw a YT video of  someone who did a review of the MHM after doing it a while (can't remember who) and she stated she is basically doing the CG method now since she cut out some of the steps of the MHM and her hair is still a defined wash n go.  She got tired of all the steps in the MHM.  She mentioned one key step she believed made a difference for her was wetting her hair more which aided & continues to define her curls whether it is the CG method or MHM.  Prior to trying the MHM, she would co-wash her hair every two weeks and when she would try a wash n go, it would not work.  Now that she is wetting/washing her hair more often, her curls are defined & coily.  My SIL said she might try it, but I know she won't due to all the steps in the process.  Do you plan to try it?


----------



## sdkitty

gre8dane said:


> Very sad!  My heart goes out to the family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not tried these products.  I've seen them at CVS.  There are reviews on YT also.


thanks
I looked at CVS in the section where Shea Moisture and the "ethnic" hair products are and didn't see Aunt Jackies.  Maybe they're not in all CVS stores.


----------



## mama13drama99

gre8dane said:


> I'm back to using Deva products, at least for the winter, and am LOVING it!  I have not used those products in a long time and decided to take a break from the gels and use up what I have, but I loved my curls so I had to re-purchase when I had an Ulta coupon.  I use the DevaCare No Poo & One Conditioner (the white label-they are thicker than the DevaCurl) & the Styling Cream.
> 
> 
> I don't do the MHM since I do my hair every 2-3 days & my curls are defined & hydrated, plus there seems to be a lot of steps & use of products I will not use - no baking soda & ACV for me.  I decided to try rhassoul clay that I already had after I read a post on Natural Haven about how the clay assists in clumping curls...and it does.  My curls were separated and clumped, almost too separated LOL.  When I tried the clay, I thought maybe it was the new reformulated Curl Maker gel by Camille Rose I used that day, but I realized my hair was not clumping the same a few weeks later using the same gel.
> 
> 
> The before & after pictures of the ladies doing the MHM are amazing.  I saw a YT video of  someone who did a review of the MHM after doing it a while (can't remember who) and she stated she is basically doing the CG method now since she cut out some of the steps of the MHM and her hair is still a defined wash n go.  She got tired of all the steps in the MHM.  She mentioned one key step she believed made a difference for her was wetting her hair more which aided & continues to define her curls whether it is the CG method or MHM.  Prior to trying the MHM, she would co-wash her hair every two weeks and when she would try a wash n go, it would not work.  Now that she is wetting/washing her hair more often, her curls are defined & coily.  My SIL said she might try it, but I know she won't due to all the steps in the process.  Do you plan to try it?




Thank you Gre8dane! 

I think we may have reviewed the same person's feedback.  I didn't see the video but I read her report on her blog and saw her pictures (she had a video linked too).  I think she also adjusted the timeline/days.  Well, based on my research of the process, the MHM steps make me not interested, lol! But like you, I have been in awe of the results I've seen.  And I was thinking it would also combat the dryness that I feel.  I still have a TWA.  It's about 4, maybe 5, inches long.  Maybe a little less. So the clumping isn't something I'm looking for right now (but advise me if I should because the center crown area of my hair doesn't clump/coil much if at all...and I hate that!). 

Curl Mart has 25% off on the DevaCurl products.  I think I'm going to get the no poo cleanser.  I get my hair done again Monday and I'm going to pay more attention to how my hair feels.  If it's the same as last week then I'm sold on giving it a try!  I looked at Amazon to go through the reviews but I can't tell the ethnicity of those reviewing and I've learned that it's a universally used product line. That's an awesome thing, no doubt, but I need/want to read reviews from AA women as that's my ethnicity too.  So, I'll probably check out YouTube...even though I try to do that in small and infrequent doses. 

I'm also thinking about steaming and deep conditioning more frequently.  Since I've been out of work I've gotten SOOOOO lazy! I don't have a routine for anything but sleeping, SMH! My guess is I'll be putting the MHM further down on my list of things to try. A thought just crossed my mind that by summer my hair will be longer (hopefully) and that's a better time for me to attempt something like it due to the weather being accommodating of wet hair. 

My stylist had some Jane Carter products that were 60% off.  I got shine mist and a curl cream.  I tried the curl cream tonight.  And sure enough the back and front of my hair curled/coiled just fine. The center/crown not so much. 

At this point, here's what I'm going to do:

1) continue to research steamers and make the investment in Feb/March (if I have a job at that time, if not I'll review it as a priority then go from there with the decision).

2) read/watch additional reviews between now and Monday. After Monday's hair appt, purchase the DevaCurl no poo.  But that's got to be it since I bought the Jane Carter stuff and other stuff back in November.  Took the stuff I used back, but I had a store credit to begin with so I kept the Shea Moisture curl cream and moouse, Mixed Chicks leave in conditioner, and Design Essentials daily moisturizing lotion. That's more than enough!

3) I'm going to reestablish a hair care regimen and routine, and follow it! No sense in having products sitting on the shelf and hair in need of care, regardless of if I'm working or not! While following said routine, I'm going to pay more attention to what my hair is doing and telling me. 

4) finally, I'm going to refrain from buying products for a while and just use what I have. Again, I'll pay attention to how things evolve. As I near running out of products I'll evaluate and determine what to purchase.


----------



## .pursefiend.

mama13drama99 said:


> Pursefiend, how often do you steam? I found another brand for $129 and I'm going to look for others then compare features and reviews.  I want something that can easily be stored and easily packed/unpacked (I know I may be expecting a lot).



I'm not longer natural.. but when I was I steamed once a week when I deep conditioned. The heutiful isn't compact, so the only way I can store it is in the box it came in. I am going to start using the facial attachment though.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

.pursefiend. said:


> missing my curls




Did you cut them or perm them?


----------



## fendifemale

sdkitty said:


> thanks
> I looked at CVS in the section where Shea Moisture and the "ethnic" hair products are and didn't see Aunt Jackies. Maybe they're not in all CVS stores.


I saw them at Family Dollar and Dollar General out here. Depends on demographics I guess because they're not at all of the Dollar stores out here. Just certain zipcodes. 
May she RIP.


----------



## sdkitty

fendifemale said:


> I saw them at Family Dollar and Dollar General out here. Depends on demographics I guess because they're not at all of the Dollar stores out here. Just certain zipcodes.
> May she RIP.


would be great if I could find these products for $1
one of my all time best finds was spin pins at the dollar store - usually sell for around $5 I think


----------



## MahoganyQT

Hi.  I've been natural 11 years but I'm new to this forum. I've heard a lot about the onyx box subscription service lately and was wondering if any of you have tried it. I'm thinking about subscribing after the holidays. I'm just interested in trying some new products without committing to full sizes.


----------



## gre8dane

sdkitty said:


> thanks
> I looked at CVS in the section where Shea Moisture and the "ethnic" hair products are and didn't see Aunt Jackies.  Maybe* they're not in all CVS stores*.




Ugh, CVS & Walgreens drive me BONKERS by not all carrying the same items.  CVS stores here only one mile apart do not carry the same items!



mama13drama99 said:


> I still have a TWA.  It's about 4, maybe 5, inches long.  Maybe a little less. So the clumping isn't something I'm looking for right now (but advise me if I should because the center crown area of my hair doesn't clump/coil much if at all...and I hate that!).
> 
> That's an awesome thing, no doubt, but I need/want to read reviews from AA women as that's my ethnicity too.  So, I'll probably check out YouTube...even though I try to do that in small and infrequent doses.
> 
> I'm also thinking about steaming and deep conditioning more frequently.  Since I've been out of work I've gotten SOOOOO lazy! I don't have a routine for anything but sleeping, SMH! My guess is I'll be putting the MHM further down on my list of things to try. A thought just crossed my mind that by summer my hair will be longer (hopefully) and that's a better time for me to attempt something like it due to the weather being accommodating of wet hair.
> 
> My stylist had some Jane Carter products that were 60% off.  I got shine mist and a curl cream.  I tried the curl cream tonight.  And sure enough the back and front of my hair curled/coiled just fine. The center/crown not so much.
> 
> At this point, here's what I'm going to do:
> 
> 1) continue to research steamers and make the investment in Feb/March (if I have a job at that time, if not I'll review it as a priority then go from there with the decision).
> 
> 2) read/watch additional reviews between now and Monday. After Monday's hair appt, purchase the DevaCurl no poo.  But that's got to be it since I bought the Jane Carter stuff and other stuff back in November.  Took the stuff I used back, but I had a store credit to begin with so I kept the Shea Moisture curl cream and moouse, Mixed Chicks leave in conditioner, and Design Essentials daily moisturizing lotion. That's more than enough!
> 
> 3) I'm going to reestablish a hair care regimen and routine, and follow it! No sense in having products sitting on the shelf and hair in need of care, regardless of if I'm working or not! While following said routine, I'm going to pay more attention to what my hair is doing and telling me.
> 
> 4) finally, I'm going to refrain from buying products for a while and just use what I have. Again, I'll pay attention to how things evolve. As I near running out of products I'll evaluate and determine what to purchase.




When my hair was shorter, I had to figure out what to do with my fluffy crown area.  It would frizz up so much easier than the rest of my curls.  Just putting on a turtleneck would frizz it up & my hair would look crazy.  Now that it is longer, I don't mind that it frizzes it up easier since the length masks it better.  What I do is add extra product to that area, so now it takes a bit longer to frizz out. 


You seem to have a plan, to start a routine & use what you have to find out what you like.  And yes YT....you can really get sucked into YT and all the "experts".  I always advise people to keep it simple & to start off with a light hand when using products for the first time.  


For DevaCurl reviews, check out rachaelcpr and I'm sure YT will bring up other reviews.  One thing she & others who use Deva products or follow the CG method will say is that it might take some time (weeks) for the frizz to decrease.  That is one thing I can attest to.  I used Deva products & followed the CG method for a few months and my frizz on day 1 & 2 of my wash n go decreased significantly.  Another thing I learned is that I still need to shampoo.  The No Poo & co-washes are great between shampoos, but not enough for weeks & weeks.  I need shampoo once a week for clean hair & scalp.


I am a big fan of deep conditioning.  When I shampoo, I always deep condition, with a deep conditioner (not regular conditioner) & a conditioning cap.  I don't have a steamer, but when I got a Deva cut, the salon had a steamer and my hair felt wonderful!  When I go to the Korean bath house, I always go into the steam room with dc in my hair. 


Good luck & take pictures.  It's always fun to see what everyone is doing & the growth.


----------



## Kansashalo

The crown of my head is also a completely different texture than the rest of my hair and frizz like nobody's business. LOL I have so many products that worked great on my hair except in that area.  

Still haven't mastered it yet. If I add more product, it just lays there - if I use a light hand, it frizzes.  I just cant win lol


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I'm wearing a weave right now and I desperately miss my own hair!


----------



## dlina03

I've been natural for 7 years big chopped twice... Now I'm at 1 year and 6 months of short/mid length hair. ALL the products I used before are not working, it's like I have to start all over again on figuering out what works and what doesnt.... #thestruggleisreal


----------



## Aluxe

dlina03 said:


> I've been natural for 7 years big chopped twice... Now I'm at 1 year and 6 months of short/mid length hair. ALL the products I used before are not working, it's like I have to start all over again on figuering out what works and what doesnt.... #thestruggleisreal



Sorry to hear about your hair struggles. I hope you are able to find a solution that works for you soon. I transitioned under crochet braids for over a year while I figured out whether I would commit to being natural.  I opted for the max hydration method and it worked for me. Maybe you could try it or some variant for your hair? Good luck!


----------



## dlina03

Aluxe said:


> Sorry to hear about your hair struggles. I hope you are able to find a solution that works for you soon. I transitioned under crochet braids for over a year while I figured out whether I would commit to being natural. I opted for the max hydration method and it worked for me. Maybe you could try it or some variant for your hair? Good luck!


Thanks! Maybe I will look into the max hydration thing. I've been hearing a lot about it. After my next round of crochet curls I'll most definitely give it a try.


----------



## Ladybug09

Happy Natural New Year's ladies!!!!!!! 

My curls are a bit tight in some areas a lil bit tighter looser in others but I'm making do. Mostly using Paul Mitchell The Conditioner, coconut or grape seed oil, and my EcoStyler  gel. The price has now gone up, I remember when I could buy it for 3 dollars, today now it cost 5.79 at Sally's beauty.


----------



## mama13drama99

Ladybug09 said:


> Happy Natural New Year's ladies!!!!!!!
> 
> My curls are a bit tight in some areas a lil bit tighter looser in others but I'm making do. Mostly using Paul Mitchell The Conditioner, coconut or grape seed oil, and my EcoStyler  gel. The price has now gone up, I remember when I could buy it for 3 dollars, today now it cost 5.79 at Sally's beauty.




Happy New Year Ladybug and to the rest of you ladies!!!!

Ladybug, do you do the LOC method with those products on wash day?

I'm doing more to combat the winter dryness and it seems to be working.  But if I go a day, just a day without doing anything my hair is like Brillo.  I don't really know if any of the "methods" work well to be truthful.  I still have an TWA, and I'm finding that makes it difficult to twists.  That's not a complaint though.  My hair is longer in the front, around the sides and in the back.  Yet still not long enough for me to twist where it turns out cute/pretty once my hair dries.  So I try to be diligent about putting something on my hair daily (lightly of course) if I'm going out and before bed if I don't go out.  At night I just put my satin bonnet on, no twisting or braiding.  I mostly sleep on my back or side, and I believe that's a contributing factor to the dryness and the lack of growth in my crown area.  IDK...what to do, what to do???? Just keep trying and don't give up/in to the temptation to relax my hair.  That doesn't happen often.  Just when I over think things.  I feel like I should get some color, but I definitely don't want that to cause unnecessary dryness.  I'm rambling...time for bed.  Hope to hear from you ladies soon!  In the meantime, take care and enjoy the newness of the year!


----------



## sdkitty

Anyone like the Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus styling milk?
I was at BBB yesterday choosing between this and the Raw Shea Butter detangler.  I  bought the styling milk  because I recalled some online curlies talking about it.

I have 3a hair.  I use a regular rinse-out conditioner, then apply leave-in (styling milk in this case), blot and apply gel.  Always looking for moisture.

Haven't tried this product yet but will probably use in the next few days.
I've used the moisturizing shampoo - didn't clean my scalp.
The shea butter conditioner - OK
Masque - OK
Coconut & Hibiscus rinse-out conditioner - OK

I'm not thrilled with any of the products I guess but I like the concept - no cones, parabens, etc., so I keep trying


----------



## juicyincouture

Ladybug09 said:


> Happy Natural New Year's ladies!!!!!!!
> 
> My curls are a bit tight in some areas a lil bit tighter looser in others but I'm making do. Mostly using Paul Mitchell The Conditioner, coconut or grape seed oil, and my EcoStyler  gel. The price has now gone up, I remember when I could buy it for 3 dollars, today now it cost 5.79 at Sally's beauty.



Happy New Year! A good alternative to EcoStyler is Softee gel. I purchased one for $1 over the Summer on a whim at Family Dollar and it is the best one I've ever used. My sister is hooked as well, so she purchased a bigger tub.


----------



## juicyincouture

I have been wearing buns for the past four months and I'm bored. Just got a much needed cut after going full-on blonde Fall 2013; it was fun but very damaging. Now I am back to dark hair but I have no idea what hairstyles to do. My hair is very difficult to style now that it is longer so I just throw it up in a chignon. Any ideas? I might just get braids for the first time.


----------



## Ladybug09

sdkitty said:


> Anyone like the Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus styling milk?
> I was at BBB yesterday choosing between this and the Raw Shea Butter detangler.  I  bought the styling milk  because I recalled some online curlies talking about it.
> 
> I have 3a hair.  I use a regular rinse-out conditioner, then apply leave-in (styling milk in this case), blot and apply gel.  Always looking for moisture.
> 
> Haven't tried this product yet but will probably use in the next few days.
> I've used the moisturizing shampoo - didn't clean my scalp.
> The shea butter conditioner - OK
> Masque - OK
> Coconut & Hibiscus rinse-out conditioner - OK
> 
> I'm not thrilled with any of the products I guess but I like the concept - no cones, parabens, etc., so I keep trying



I like the the styling milk...haven't used it in a while though.
Would coconut or grapeseed oil be too heavy for you to use on your curls? The grape seed oil is very light. They sell it at Trader Joes.

Eta: still don't understand that souffle though.


----------



## Ladybug09

mama13drama99 said:


> Happy New Year Ladybug and to the rest of you ladies!!!!
> 
> Ladybug, do you do the LOC method with those products on wash day?
> 
> I'm doing more to combat the winter dryness and it seems to be working.  But if I go a day, just a day without doing anything my hair is like Brillo.  I don't really know if any of the "methods" work well to be truthful.  I still have an TWA, and I'm finding that makes it difficult to twists.  That's not a complaint though.  My hair is longer in the front, around the sides and in the back.  Yet still not long enough for me to twist where it turns out cute/pretty once my hair dries.  So I try to be diligent about putting something on my hair daily (lightly of course) if I'm going out and before bed if I don't go out.  At night I just put my satin bonnet on, no twisting or braiding.  I mostly sleep on my back or side, and I believe that's a contributing factor to the dryness and the lack of growth in my crown area.  IDK...what to do, what to do???? Just keep trying and don't give up/in to the temptation to relax my hair.  That doesn't happen often.  Just when I over think things.  I feel like I should get some color, but I definitely don't want that to cause unnecessary dryness.  I'm rambling...time for bed.  Hope to hear from you ladies soon!  In the meantime, take care and enjoy the newness of the year!


I Dont do twist outs at all. I found that it was more work than anything. My hair wanted to convert to its natural pattern, so now I just use the leave in, then the oil, and then the gel to set the curls, and then I sit under the dryer for about an hour to allow my hair to dry. I can't do air drying as it takes forever for my hair to dry.

 Depending upon my mood I usually don't wash it again for a week.( I do not put any additional products on it either throughout the week) At night I put on my satin scarf and I go to sleep. If I need to refresh my curls I have a spray bottle of water that I mist it with. By doing my hair this way, I think that it allows for me to not have to wash it every single day to keep the freshness of the curls. For now, I've found my holy grail of products, & I just stick to what works for me.

 (Weird fact, when I was transitioning I was cowashing almost daily)

I just switched back to the coconut oil, I needed to use the heavier oil during the winter time. My hair is already much more moisturized. It was starting to feel a little dry.


----------



## sdkitty

Ladybug09 said:


> I like the the styling milk...haven't used it in a while though.
> Would coconut or grapeseed oil be too heavy for you to use on your curls? The grape seed oil is very light. They sell it at Trader Joes.
> 
> Eta: still don't understand that souffle though.


Thanks Ladybug
I've never tried oil on my hair (other than that Biolage stuff).....do you use on dry hair to tame frizzies?


----------



## Myblackbag

Ladybug09 said:


> I Dont do twist outs at all. I found that it was more work than anything. My hair wanted to convert to its natural pattern, so now I just use the leave in, then the oil, and then the gel to set the curls, and then I sit under the dryer for about an hour to allow my hair to dry. I can't do air drying as it takes forever for my hair to dry.
> 
> Depending upon my mood I usually don't wash it again for a week.( I do not put any additional products on it either throughout the week) At night I put on my satin scarf and I go to sleep. If I need to refresh my curls I have a spray bottle of water that I mist it with. By doing my hair this way, I think that it allows for me to not have to wash it every single day to keep the freshness of the curls. For now, I've found my holy grail of products, & I just stick to what works for me.
> 
> (Weird fact, when I was transitioning I was cowashing almost daily)
> 
> I just switched back to the coconut oil, I needed to use the heavier oil during the winter time. My hair is already much more moisturized. It was starting to feel a little dry.




Your routine is similar to mine. I only do wash-n-go's. I wash my hair every two weeks. In between, I spray  my hair with a mixture of water, grapeseed oil, and leave in conditioner. My staple products are Kinky Curly Knot Today and Kinky Curly Curling Custard.


----------



## Ladybug09

sdkitty said:


> Thanks Ladybug
> I've never tried oil on my hair (other than that Biolage stuff).....do you use on dry hair to tame frizzies?



Sorry just saw this. 

I only use the oil one time in my process/routine. When the hair is wet and then I let it dry. To tame frizzies, I just use the eco styler gel. I use it sparingly and then I build to the amount I need. If you use a little bit you can always add more.


----------



## lenarmc

I am happy to see this thread on the forum. I commend you ladies for going natural. I tried and don't have the patience.  My sister went natural years ago, and I love her hair.  Maybe, one of these days I will take the plunge after I convince my husband I can do it.  He's skeptical. LOL!


----------



## Myblackbag

lenarmc said:


> I am happy to see this thread on the forum. I commend you ladies for going natural. I tried and don't have the patience.  My sister went natural years ago, and I love her hair.  Maybe, one of these days I will take the plunge after I convince my husband I can do it.  He's skeptical. LOL!




Try it again! It's not easy at first but it gets better. I would recommend a BC vs transitioning. Makes your life sooooo much easier.


----------



## Ladybug09

Myblackbag said:


> Try it again! It's not easy at first but it gets better. I would recommend a BC vs transitioning. Makes your life sooooo much easier.



Yup, transition takes dedication and patience. I did exactly 2 years to the day!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Just took down my twists and I'm getting ready to wash (the usual). But sweet baby jebus, I didn't know that there were so many gray strand lurking around. D*mn these univited bastids! I'm ordering some henna and indigo right now!


----------



## Ladybug09

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Just took down my twists and I'm getting ready to wash (the usual). But sweet baby jebus, I didn't know that there were so many gray strand lurking around. D*mn these univited bastids! I'm ordering some henna and indigo right now!



Lol!

Just straightened my hair for the first time in almost a year. It has grown so much. It's basically back to the same length it was before I started transitioning 2 years ago. Will post pics soon!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Ladybug09 said:


> Lol!
> 
> Just straightened my hair for the first time in almost a year. It has grown so much. It's basically back to the same length it was before I started transitioning 2 years ago. Will post pics soon!



Ooh, I'm excited to see pics! :snack:

When I washed my hair, I gave washing in sections a try. It was easier, but it took far too long and I used way more product and hot water than normal. I always thought of washing sections as "doing the most," but I may try it again. I searched for videos on the process and I wish I had seen Natural85's tutorial beforehand. The only thing is she used her deep conditioner prior to shampooing. I'm not sure about that one. 

Anyone else wash in sections? What do you think of it?


----------



## mama13drama99

I'm SOOOO glad this thread is seeing some action again after a long, cold winter.  It'll be quite informative to see updated photos and learn something new!
October 2014 was my one year natural anniversary.  

I got a sew in two weeks ago.  Nothing fancy.  Just a short bob.  I got it to switch things up a bit, and did not want to be tempted by the warm weather to do anything foolish!  I'll probably keep it through the end of March (even when I had relaxed hair 4 to 6 weeks was about all I could do with sew ins).   After that, I'll probably just let my hair be, then decide around the end of May/start of June as to what I'll do next.  I really want my hair to grow a lot!  I think that most likely the primary reason I decided to get me some hair, lol!  My own hair is probably four or five inches straight.  In the last year and some months I've probably cut it three times.  So I know it could be much longer.  I recognize that I want my own length so that I can do what I want with it.  Every now and then, it'll be good for me to wear my hair straight.  Not often though because I've kicked up my workout routine and I'm very proud of myself for that!  

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Ladybug09

mama13drama99 said:


> I'm SOOOO glad this thread is seeing some action again after a long, cold winter.  It'll be quite informative to see updated photos and learn something new!
> October 2014 was my one year natural anniversary.
> 
> I got a sew in two weeks ago.  Nothing fancy.  Just a short bob.  I got it to switch things up a bit, and did not want to be tempted by the warm weather to do anything foolish!  I'll probably keep it through the end of March (even when I had relaxed hair 4 to 6 weeks was about all I could do with sew ins).   After that, I'll probably just let my hair be, then decide around the end of May/start of June as to what I'll do next.  I really want my hair to grow a lot!  I think that most likely the primary reason I decided to get me some hair, lol!  My own hair is probably four or five inches straight.  In the last year and some months I've probably cut it three times.  So I know it could be much longer.  I recognize that I want my own length so that I can do what I want with it.  Every now and then, it'll be good for me to wear my hair straight.  Not often though because I've kicked up my workout routine and I'm very proud of myself for that!
> 
> I hope everyone is well!



Congrats on the anniversary!







WhitleyGilbert said:


> Ooh, I'm excited to see pics! :snack:
> 
> When I washed my hair, I gave washing in sections a try. It was easier, but it took far too long and I used way more product and hot water than normal. I always thought of washing sections as "doing the most," but I may try it again. I searched for videos on the process and I wish I had seen Natural85's tutorial beforehand. The only thing is she used her deep conditioner prior to shampooing. I'm not sure about that one.
> 
> Anyone else wash in sections? What do you think of it?



I was ALWAYS wash in sections. I take a shower in lower pressure water (usually med vol) and temp warm so then I can stay in the shower longer. While it takes a little longer and yes you may use a little more product, I find it takes me only 5-10 min to detangle which makes it worth it in the end. If I'm just co washing that week, then I'm in the shower for a shorter time. I wash, condition, detangle, and style in sections, starting at the left back and go counter clockwise. Then I sit under a hooded dryer for about an hour, I cant do that air dry stuff, my hair will still be sopping wet the next day.

Eta: use clamps/clips throughout the process to keep the hair separated.


----------



## pquiles

Anyone tried the MAXIMUM Hydration Method?


----------



## slowlikehoney

pquiles said:


> Anyone tried the MAXIMUM Hydration Method?




I tried it. It did hydrate my hair really well, but it just ended up being too long a process for me. And I find that I can get similar results by just co-washing every 2-3 days. 

I decided I'd do it when I need a deep condition. Once a month or so.


----------



## pquiles

slowlikehoney said:


> I tried it. It did hydrate my hair really well, but it just ended up being too long a process for me. And I find that I can get similar results by just co-washing every 2-3 days.
> 
> I decided I'd do it when I need a deep condition. Once a month or so.




I am trying it now and I am on day 5.  I did not do the caramel treatment... Just started using the baking soda + conditioner... No gel at the end  either, using twisting butter and 2 strand twisting each night.  My hair seems to like the butter as the sealant in this process.  
I don't like the shrinkage with gel.  It seems sooooo severe.


----------



## deej87

I transitioned to being a straight hair natural. My hair holds up much better than it did while relaxed. I tried natural styles but I can't get used to it . Little by little ill wean myself off the straightening.


----------



## slowlikehoney

pquiles said:


> I am trying it now and I am on day 5.  I did not do the caramel treatment... Just started using the baking soda + conditioner... No gel at the end  either, using twisting butter and 2 strand twisting each night.  My hair seems to like the butter as the sealant in this process.
> I don't like the shrinkage with gel.  It seems sooooo severe.




Yes, that shrinkage is real! I'm mostly ok with it, though. I don't mind having short hair, but it will really tangle up if I don't co wash it often enough. I feel like my hair is still too short to look good in a twist out. It just ends up looking crazy and wild. I like doing finger coils and after a few days I'll separate them and that looks good, but they take longer than I like to do.


----------



## pquiles

slowlikehoney said:


> Yes, that shrinkage is real! I'm mostly ok with it, though. I don't mind having short hair, but it will really tangle up if I don't co wash it often enough. I feel like my hair is still too short to look good in a twist out. It just ends up looking crazy and wild. I like doing finger coils and after a few days I'll separate them and that looks good, but they take longer than I like to do.



I really like the way my hair is looking right now. ..When the twist out settles.   But the shrinkage when wet scares me.


----------



## pquiles

Here's pic after church on Sunday and another on Monday.   Couldn't get the pics to go right side up.


----------



## slowlikehoney

pquiles said:


> Here's pic after church on Sunday and another on Monday.   Couldn't get the pics to go right side up.




It looks great! Yours is longer than mine. And your twist out looks waaaaay better than any I've ever tried. [emoji38]


----------



## pquiles

deej87 said:


> I transitioned to being a straight hair natural. My hair holds up much better than it did while relaxed. I tried natural styles but I can't get used to it . Little by little ill wean myself off the straightening.




Deej87, I don't have the patience to straighten my hair.  In fact my hair doesn't like being straight because it reverted every time it was relaxed.


----------



## Aluxe

pquiles said:


> Here's pic after church on Sunday and another on Monday.   Couldn't get the pics to go right side up.



Loving your hair pquiles! I've been doing mhm and yeah my shrinkage shocks everyone. So its nice to see that twisting your hair is a way to deal with that issue. Thanks for sharing. Might have to try your method when I want a change.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I cute mine


----------



## Ladybug09

pquiles said:


> Here's pic after church on Sunday and another on Monday.   Couldn't get the pics to go right side up.



Cute do!







DC-Cutie said:


> I cute mine
> View attachment 3011825


Wow! You cut it a lot off!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Wow! You cut it a lot off!





yep.  but, it's growing back superfast.  I got my hair cut on April 7th.  Here it is now


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:


> yep.  but, it's growing back superfast.  I got my hair cut on April 7th.  Here it is now
> View attachment 3011836




OMG DC!  I love your hair!!  Did you try the Max hydration method?


----------



## DC-Cutie

pquiles said:


> OMG DC!  I love your hair!!  Did you try the Max hydration method?



nah!  Ain't nobody got time for that!  LOL

I just wash n go with my DevaCurl.


----------



## pquiles

Aluxe said:


> Loving your hair pquiles! I've been doing mhm and yeah my shrinkage shocks everyone. So its nice to see that twisting your hair is a way to deal with that issue. Thanks for sharing. Might have to try your method when I want a change.




Aluxe, I like the twist outs.  Ididn't do the method last night, just put hair in 5 huge twist and let it out before I showered this morning.  The result was drier hair, but still decent looking.


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:


> nah!  Ain't nobody got time for that!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I just wash n go with my DevaCurl.




Lol.. Too funny.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> yep.  but, it's growing back superfast.  I got my hair cut on April 7th.  Here it is now
> View attachment 3011836



I find that natural hair grows realllly fast.


----------



## pquiles

Ladybug09 said:


> I find that natural hair grows realllly fast.




I think I hit a stump in the road regarding growth.  In fact I was feeling kind of lost for a moment.  Lots of life changes which resulted in hair loss, especially around my edges and crown.  Also my hair just felt really really dry.  THis week I am experimenting with the MHM and noticed my hair looks and feels significantly better this past week.   My daughter complimented me (although she's in trouble so she might be trying to schmooz me).  Time consuming as all heck... But in the end I am hopeful it will be worth it.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Touch said:


> I havent been natural since my mom finally let me get a perm in the ninth grade lol, but a while ago I just decide to not get my touch up and to see what happens. How do you grade your hair. I always hear ppl say they are a 4a etc. How do i know what i am?





Had no idea African-American hair was graded like that. Interesting! Do they do it for men too or just women?


----------



## Ladybug09

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Had no idea African-American hair was graded like that. Interesting! Do they do it for men too or just women?



This isn't just a Black thing, White people do hair typing also. Just Google hair typing charts. They usually range from 1a (straight)and  to 4c(curly, kinky) texture. 

Fine and coarse describes the feel thickness of the texture. A person with 4a can have fine hair.

Also, it's about the Hair, not the Sex of the person.


----------



## Ladybug09

pquiles said:


> I think I hit a stump in the road regarding growth.  In fact I was feeling kind of lost for a moment.  Lots of life changes which resulted in hair loss, especially around my edges and crown.  Also my hair just felt really really dry.  THis week I am experimenting with the MHM and noticed my hair looks and feels significantly better this past week.   My daughter complimented me (although she's in trouble so she might be trying to schmooz me).  Time consuming as all heck... But in the end I am hopeful it will be worth it.


Coconut oil really helps when my hair feels dry. I slather it on wet hair.


----------



## pquiles

Ladybug09 said:


> Coconut oil really helps when my hair feels dry. I slather it on wet hair.





I was using coconut oil on the regular, but then it literally turned on me.  My scalp started getting itchy and irritated.  I guess I developed a sensitivity to it.  It use to put it all over my body when I came out of he shower, but had to stop because I developed rashes.  I am sure it's not just the coconut oil ... These days I can't really let my hair be on my face and/or neck because I end up breaking out.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

DC-Cutie said:


> I cute mine
> View attachment 3011825



I like your cut and your makeup (from what I can see if it) looks really pretty here too.


----------



## taniherd

Bump!  

Haven't been in this thread in a long time.  

I'm wondering if any of you ladies have your hair loc'd and if so what type of products do you like to use?  I'm transitioning from 2 strand twists to locs.  I'm about 8 months in.


----------



## Ladybug09

taniherd said:


> Bump!
> 
> Haven't been in this thread in a long time.
> 
> I'm wondering if any of you ladies have your hair loc'd and if so what type of products do you like to use?  I'm transitioning from 2 strand twists to locs.  I'm about 8 months in.



There are people with loc'd hair...someone will post, or do a search in the thread.


----------



## pquiles

Bumping up...  How is everyone?


----------



## meridian

Just dropping by.  Didn't know this thread existed!  I've been without a relaxer since Jan. 2013 and I mainly flatiron or wear an afro puff bun (is that such a thing?  a better term probably exists).  My favorite products are shea moisture and amla oil and I've been getting the majority of my tips from curlynikki so far.

Look forward to visiting and contributing to this thread more in the future...


----------



## Ladybug09

meridian said:


> Just dropping by.  Didn't know this thread existed!  I've been without a relaxer since Jan. 2013 and I mainly flatiron or wear an afro puff bun (is that such a thing?  a better term probably exists).  My favorite products are shea moisture and amla oil and I've been getting the majority of my tips from curlynikki so far.
> 
> Look forward to visiting and contributing to this thread more in the future...



Welcome!


----------



## meridian

Ladybug09 said:


> Welcome!


Thank you!  Anyone else here using Amla oil?  I've used coconut oil since I started this process but I'm liking Amla in my pre-poo these days and as an overnight conditioner before washing.


----------



## pquiles

meridian said:


> Thank you!  Anyone else here using Amla oil?  I've used coconut oil since I started this process but I'm liking Amla in my pre-poo these days and as an overnight conditioner before washing.




Haven't tried Amla oil.  Does it have a scent?


----------



## meridian

Yes, but it's not bad. Kind of nutty. Not as good as coconut oil but not as bad as Jamaican Black Castor Oil.


----------



## Kansashalo

Hey everyone. I haven't been here in a hot minute.lol I'm still non relaxed, wearing my hair flatironed since it's wintertime.


----------



## gre8dane

Happy 2016!  

What is everyone doing?  Any favorite new products?  Or exciting hair color?

I just did two-strand twists that I hope will last a few weeks. My scalp goes crazy when I do the twists, but I have witch hazel this time. Hopefully my scalp will stay calm.


----------



## Ladybug09

I am LOVING activator gel!! Got my curls popping like WHAT!....Even though I'm mostly wearing it in a bun.


----------



## Kansashalo

Are you using activator (as is jheri curl activator) or something else?


----------



## pquiles

I experienced significant hair loss due to stress and aging.  I'm trying to get my hear healthy again and experimented with Miss Jessie products.  Regretting that choice.


----------



## sdkitty

I have 3a hair.....tends to be dry and porous
Usually when I do a treatment (masque or deep conditioner) I apply it to my hair, put on a shower cap, apply some heat and leave in for 30 minutes.
But I've noticed most of them don't say to do that on the instructions.  They just say leave in for 3 minutes.  Yesterday I used a Phyto masque and just left in while I was in the shower.  It did seem to do some good.
Do you ladies leave your treatment products in for a longer time and apply heat?


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> I am LOVING activator gel!! Got my curls popping like WHAT!....Even though I'm mostly wearing it in a bun.




Does it take your hair a long time to dry with the activator gel?  I tried it last summer and my hair was very damp all day & then felt very moist, not wet, not greasy but I just didn't like it. Maybe I used too much. What brand are you using?


----------



## gre8dane

pquiles said:


> I experienced significant hair loss due to stress and aging.  I'm trying to get my hear healthy again and experimented with Miss Jessie products.  Regretting that choice.




Oh no!  I hope all is better now. I've never tried that brand due to the price &#128580;. What are you doing & using to get your hair back on track?


----------



## gre8dane

sdkitty said:


> I have 3a hair.....tends to be dry and porous
> 
> Usually when I do a treatment (masque or deep conditioner) I apply it to my hair, put on a shower cap, apply some heat and leave in for 30 minutes.
> 
> But I've noticed most of them don't say to do that on the instructions.  They just say leave in for 3 minutes.  Yesterday I used a Phyto masque and just left in while I was in the shower.  It did seem to do some good.
> 
> Do you ladies leave your treatment products in for a longer time and apply heat?




I do the same, only for 20 minutes, no matter the instructions. But most of the deep conditioners I use say that you can leave it on longer & can apply heat. I have used some while in the shower if I'm in a hurry, but rarely cause I don't like to skip them.


----------



## sdkitty

gre8dane said:


> I do the same, only for 20 minutes, no matter the instructions. But most of the deep conditioners I use say that you can leave it on longer & can apply heat. I have used some while in the shower if I'm in a hurry, but rarely cause I don't like to skip them.


I agree.  I like to leave it in longer but haven't had the time lately so using the Phyto in the show did seem to do some good.


----------



## Ladybug09

sdkitty said:


> I agree.  I like to leave it in longer but haven't had the time lately so using the Phyto in the show did seem to do some good.



I've heard  that Phyto products are really good. Also when I do my deep condition, I usually apply heat, & I definitely leave it on longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## Ladybug09

gre8dane said:


> Does it take your hair a long time to dry with the activator gel?  I tried it last summer and my hair was very damp all day & then felt very moist, not wet, not greasy but I just didn't like it. Maybe I used too much. What brand are you using?



I've been using I've been using LA Pro gel. I always sit under the dryer. I have concluded that I have low porosity hair as my hair takes forever to dry, so I don't mess with air drying. If I were to allow it to air dry it would still be stopping wet the next day.


----------



## pquiles

gre8dane said:


> Oh no!  I hope all is better now. I've never tried that brand due to the price &#128580;. What are you doing & using to get your hair back on track?



I went back to basics.  I had really bad buildup from Ms Jessie so I'm tried baking soda and Tresseme Naturals conditioner followed with conditioner for 15 mins.   I then do ACV and clay mask,  rinse, watered down Kinky curly leave in,  coconut oil and seal with Camille Rose twisting butter. Basically a very diverse take on the MHM.  I leave my hair in 2 strand  twists and wear wigs all week.


----------



## fendifemale

gre8dane said:


> Happy 2016!
> 
> What is everyone doing?  Any favorite new products?  Or exciting hair color?
> 
> I just did two-strand twists that I hope will last a few weeks. My scalp goes crazy when I do the twists, but I have witch hazel this time. Hopefully my scalp will stay calm.


I've recently purchased Trader Joe's tea tree conditioner. Feels great. I like it better than my Carols Daughter Sacred Tiare. It's very affordable too.


----------



## pquiles

fendifemale said:


> I've recently purchased Trader Joe's tea tree conditioner. Feels great. I like it better than my Carols Daughter Sacred Tiare. It's very affordable too.



Going to try this once my current stash runs low.


----------



## Ladybug09

fendifemale said:


> I've recently purchased Trader Joe's tea tree conditioner. Feels great. I like it better than my Carols Daughter Sacred Tiare. It's very affordable too.



Yup. That's a good one to have.


----------



## gre8dane

pquiles said:


> I went back to basics.  I had really bad buildup from Ms Jessie so I'm tried baking soda and Tresseme Naturals conditioner followed with conditioner for 15 mins.   I then do ACV and clay mask,  rinse, watered down Kinky curly leave in,  coconut oil and seal with Camille Rose twisting butter. Basically a very diverse take on the MHM.  I leave my hair in 2 strand  twists and wear wigs all week.




How is everything going for you?  Did you see that the Tresemme Naturals line is discontinued?  It was replaced with a line called Botanique. I liked TN, but I do like the new line. The scent is still strong but a tad more subdued. Nice and thick conditioner. 



fendifemale said:


> I've recently purchased Trader Joe's tea tree conditioner. Feels great. I like it better than my Carols Daughter Sacred Tiare. It's very affordable too.




I'm going to try this next time I go to TJ. I tried the regular conditioner, I liked the consistency but I could not stand the scent.


----------



## Ladybug09

gre8dane said:


> How is everything going for you?  Did you see that the Tresemme Naturals line is discontinued?  It was replaced with a line called Botanique. I liked TN, but I do like the new line. The scent is still strong but a tad more subdued. Nice and thick conditioner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try this next time I go to TJ. I tried the regular conditioner, I liked the consistency but I could not stand the scent.



No, I did not know TN was discontinued.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Almost a year to my last cut, my hair is back to a length that I love


----------



## HandbagDiva354

DC-Cutie said:


> Almost a year to my last cut, my hair is back to a length that I love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329833



Very nice. It looks healthy


----------



## mama13drama99

DC-Cutie said:


> Almost a year to my last cut, my hair is back to a length that I love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329833




Now why do you say you have a big forehead when you have no such thing?!?!  Your hair is cute! And I may invest in some blush (thank you for the inspiration). 

I got Senegalese twist last Thursday (a day I won't forget!).  I colored my hair blonde (again) in February, and decided that twist would prevent me from cutting it.  The guy that I went to does not specialize in natural hair.  He used to do my hair when it was relaxed.  I chose him because I knew he would color my hair well.  But he is scissor happy.   And he cut A LOT.  It's been over 2 years since my initial big chop and I am so ready for more than a twa.  Still refusing to turn back to a relaxer, but I'd be lying if I said that the thought doesn't surface every once and a while.  Any-who, as it grows I'll cut the blonde out gradually.  No more harsh color and no more drastic cuts if I can help it.


----------



## pquiles

gre8dane said:


> How is everything going for you?  Did you see that the Tresemme Naturals line is discontinued?  It was replaced with a line called Botanique. I liked TN, but I do like the new line. The scent is still strong but a tad more subdued. Nice and thick conditioner.





I did not know TN was discontinued.  No wonder I've been been having a hard time finding it.  I'm going to look for Botanique to give it a try.


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:


> Almost a year to my last cut, my hair is back to a length that I love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329833




Cute!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

DC-Cutie said:


> Almost a year to my last cut, my hair is back to a length that I love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329833



Cute hair and I can tell you have GREAT skin too!


Does anyone use TGIN products?


----------



## mama13drama99

Bump...

I'm at a standstill with growth.  Thought I'd peek in here to see how everyone else has been doing.  Plus, I need some down time for a few other thread.


----------



## pquiles

mama13drama99 said:


> Bump...
> 
> I'm at a standstill with growth.  Thought I'd peek in here to see how everyone else has been doing.  Plus, I need some down time for a few other thread.



I have had a lot of stress in the past year and experienced some hair loss due to it.   My hair is just beginning to grow again, but not much.


----------



## mama13drama99

pquiles said:


> I have had a lot of stress in the past year and experienced some hair loss due to it.   My hair is just beginning to grow again, but not much.



I've been oiling my scalp, specifically the crown where I'm having the slowest and little growth, with castor oil.  Once a week. I use it on my eyebrows a few times a week when I remember.  I thinking of riding things out with braids.  I'm too tempted to cut it and that's the opposite of what I need to do based on the outcome I want.    

What are you doing to combat the hair loss?  Anything in particular?  I've been taking a hair vitamin.  Missed a few weeks but I'm back into a routine.


----------



## mama13drama99

Just purchased this line and wondering if anyone has used all the products on their natural hair (I've used it when my hair was relaxed).


----------



## Macie x

Does anyone steam their hair here? I've been thinking about getting a steamer.
I'm in the UK though so can't find any good brands


----------



## Macie x

Also sorry how good is the shea moisture line, been using as I am but I've heard that's good also


----------



## berrydiva

mama13drama99 said:


> View attachment 3430112
> 
> 
> Just purchased this line and wondering if anyone has used all the products on their natural hair (I've used it when my hair was relaxed).


I've used the 2-step which you're supposed to use with the balancing moisturizer. I don't process my hair at all, no color, no chemicals, etc. It worked well but I wouldn't say I noticed a major difference - it did feel softer though. I got a sample pack from Sally's and used 2 because my hair is so thick. I may try the reconstructor which may be better suited for my hair type. Let us know how you like it and which products did you purchase?


----------



## berrydiva

Macie x said:


> Does anyone steam their hair here? I've been thinking about getting a steamer.
> I'm in the UK though so can't find any good brands


What is steaming your hair? I've never heard of that.



Macie x said:


> Also sorry how good is the shea moisture line, been using as I am but I've heard that's good also


I liked Shea Moisture when the brand was more indie and smaller. I feel like they have too many products in their line now and it's degraded the quality a bit. I still use some of the conditioners and hair masque but I'm not crazy about the line tbh. Once I run out of my conditioner that I've been using for co-wash, I'm going to just try aloe vera maybe mixed with a very little bit of castille soap. I'm just trying to move away from chemicals as much as possible.


----------



## Macie x

berrydiva said:


> What is steaming your hair? I've never heard of that.
> 
> I liked Shea Moisture when the brand was more indie and smaller. I feel like they have too many products in their line now and it's degraded the quality a bit. I still use some of the conditioners and hair masque but I'm not crazy about the line tbh. Once I run out of my conditioner that I've been using for co-wash, I'm going to just try aloe vera maybe mixed with a very little bit of castille soap. I'm just trying to move away from chemicals as much as possible.



As I Am are really good, I'll probably stick with them but Im a bit guilty of being a product junkie so I've always wanted to try Shea Moisture and the Giovanni conditioner.

Steaming is really good for adding moisture, as it's heat but with water instead of hot air:
This site sums it up quite well; http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlr...-4a/5-amazing-benefits-of-steaming-your-hair/ 

I notice that when I deep conditioned in the shower and stay in the hot steam my hair does feel buttery soft which is why I wanted to buy a steamer


----------



## berrydiva

Macie x said:


> As I Am are really good, I'll probably stick with them but Im a bit guilty of being a product junkie so I've always wanted to try Shea Moisture and the Giovanni conditioner.
> 
> Steaming is really good for adding moisture, as it's heat but with water instead of hot air:
> This site sums it up quite well; http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlr...-4a/5-amazing-benefits-of-steaming-your-hair/
> 
> I notice that when I deep conditioned in the shower and stay in the hot steam my hair does feel buttery soft which is why I wanted to buy a steamer


I'm a product junkie too, I might check out As I Am. Thanks.

Interesting about steaming. I love the fact that old school techniques are coming back and proves that our mothers and mother's mothers knew best in certain instances. Hair steaming reminds me of how my mom used to wrap a damp towel around my hair after washing and make me sit under the bonnet dryer for ~30 mins. But it makes total sense, curly/kinky hair likes moisture which would make a steamer seem useful.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> What is steaming your hair? I've never heard of that.
> 
> I liked Shea Moisture when the brand was more indie and smaller. I feel like they have too many products in their line now and it's degraded the quality a bit. I still use some of the conditioners and hair masque but I'm not crazy about the line tbh. Once I run out of my conditioner that I've been using for co-wash, I'm going to just try aloe vera maybe mixed with a very little bit of castille soap. I'm just trying to move away from chemicals as much as possible.


I've been kind of disappointed in Shea Moisture products.  I'm 3a. My hair is dry and porous.  I tried two of their shampoos and both left my scalp feeling dirty.  I'm not using any products that are hard to wash out.  So I went and bought the much cheaper Garnier shampoo for curly hair.  It's sulfate free; I've only used it once but I think it will do the job and it cost like $3.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I've been kind of disappointed in Shea Moisture products.  I'm 3a. My hair is dry and porous.  I tried two of their shampoos and both left my scalp feeling dirty.  I'm not using any products that are hard to wash out.  So I went and bought the much cheaper Garnier shampoo for curly hair.  It's sulfate free; I've only used it once but I think it will do the job and it cost like $3.


Have you ever tried a co-wash?


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Have you ever tried a co-wash?


no, I think the Shea moisture shampoo was like a co-wash for me.  I think I need some sort of soap to have my scalp feel clean.


----------



## Ladybug09

sdkitty said:


> no, I think the Shea moisture shampoo was like a co-wash for me.  I think I need some sort of soap to have my scalp feel clean.


I Co wash. But maybe every 3 to 4 washes if I feel like I have build up and residue, then I use a regular shampoo to remove that. You can do that also.


----------



## sdkitty

Ladybug09 said:


> I Co wash. But maybe every 3 to 4 washes if I feel like I have build up and residue, then I use a regular shampoo to remove that. You can do that also.


thanks.  I know a lot of NC people like co-washing.  But I only wash my hair twice a week max and I like my scalp to be cleaned.  I use a cheap (Suave, I think) clarifying shampoo that was recommended on Naturallyrculy.com every few weeks or whenever I feel the need.


----------



## sdkitty

Ladybug09 said:


> I Co wash. But maybe every 3 to 4 washes if I feel like I have build up and residue, then I use a regular shampoo to remove that. You can do that also.


Ladybug, do you visit Naturallycurly.com and use all the tricks - plopping, pineappleing, blotting with paper towels, etc?  Curly girls go to such lengths to get nice curl formation.  I like to look there for product recommendations, hairdresser reviews and just pick and choose which advice I want to take.


----------



## Ladybug09

sdkitty said:


> Ladybug, do you visit Naturallycurly.com and use all the tricks - plopping, pineappleing, blotting with paper towels, etc?  Curly girls go to such lengths to get nice curl formation.  I like to look there for product recommendations, hairdresser reviews and just pick and choose which advice I want to take.


I haven't been on the site in a while, but I do think it's a good resource. I do more shingling than plopping as my front curls are not as defined.


----------



## sdkitty

Ladybug09 said:


> I haven't been on the site in a while, but I do think it's a good resource. I do more shingling than plopping as my front curls are not as defined.


not familiar with shingling
I guess I'm fortunate.  With a good haircut I can get pretty good results with using a diffuser and gel.  I did learn some things from NC and some from my Deva trained stylist though.


----------



## Ladybug09

sdkitty said:


> not familiar with shingling
> I guess I'm fortunate.  With a good haircut I can get pretty good results with using a diffuser and gel.  I did learn some things from NC and some from my Deva trained stylist though.


Oh, I have great curls, but my front curls are straight at the root, then it curls.


----------



## sdkitty

Ladybug09 said:


> Oh, I have great curls, but my front curls are straight at the root, then it curls.


I wasn't familiar with shingling so I found a youtube video and watched it.  The woman went through a lot of steps (including deep conditioning with a cap).  The results were really nice.  I love to see women work with their natural curls rather than straightening or wearing extensions.


----------



## sdkitty

so do you all stay away from products with "cones"?  I usually do but my sister gifted me with some Rusk deepshine oil. The first ingredient is Dimeticona.  I do shampoo.  I'm thinking maybe use this for occasional stray frizzies rather than putting it all over my hair.  I tried mixing it with my gel when my hair was damp before drying with diffuser and it didn't really make much of a difference.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I wish I had known about this hair a long time ago. This is going to be my summer style.

It'll be like enjoying BC all over again, but not actually getting a haircut.


----------



## fendifemale

Last night I wore my hair for the first time in almost a year. I did roughly 10 mths of protective styling and deep conditioning. Fibroids helped my hair fall out in patches summer of 2015 so 2016 was like a big chop for me.


----------



## pquiles

Due to the stress and loss in my life  I've been on a beauty binge.   I have been buying and trying products like crazy.  Tried the DevaCurl line... it's not that impressive to me.  Also trying the TGIN line.  So far I am liking the shampoo and the conditioner. The shampoo is my fave because I can feel my coils instantly and my hair doesn't feel dry.  Camille Rose products have been my go to as well. Her oil smells wonderful!


----------



## pquiles

mama13drama99 said:


> I've been oiling my scalp, specifically the crown where I'm having the slowest and little growth, with castor oil.  Once a week. I use it on my eyebrows a few times a week when I remember.  I thinking of riding things out with braids.  I'm too tempted to cut it and that's the opposite of what I need to do based on the outcome I want.
> 
> What are you doing to combat the hair loss?  Anything in particular?  I've been taking a hair vitamin.  Missed a few weeks but I'm back into a routine.



I stopped worrying about my hair right after I posted this.  My son was battling for his life so I didn't care about my hair.  It's just recently that I started to d to take care of my hair again.  ... it's a day by day thing really.  I am using Camille Rose oil every night and I am washing and twisting once a week.   I wear a short wig for wok, but as it is getting warmer I may be wearing my hair gelled down for work.  Not sure yet what to really do.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pquiles said:


> I stopped worrying about my hair right after I posted this.  My son was battling for his life so I didn't care about my hair.  It's just recently that I started to d to take care of my hair again.  ... it's a day by day thing really.  I am using Camille Rose oil every night and I am washing and twisting once a week.   I wear a short wig for wok, but as it is getting warmer I may be wearing my hair gelled down for work.  Not sure yet what to really do.



sorry to hear about your son.  I hope he's doing better.  Praying for you and your family, I can't even imagine what you all have been through.  Stay positive and prayerful


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:


> sorry to hear about your son.  I hope he's doing better.  Praying for you and your family, I can't even imagine what you all have been through.  Stay positive and prayerful



Thank you D.C.-Cutie.  He passed away 4 OCT 16 and I have been struggling to find my way ever since.  Nothing really brings me any joy or comfort anymore, but I still try and make it through each day.


----------



## Ladybug09

pquiles said:


> Thank you D.C.-Cutie.  He passed away 4 OCT 16 and I have been struggling to find my way ever since.  Nothing really brings me any joy or comfort anymore, but I still try and make it through each day.


Oh no pquiles! I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Rikireads

Pquiles,  So sorry for your loss! Sending prayers and hugs!


----------



## Sweet Fire

I'm really enjoying Shea Moisture new products specifically the Black Jamaican oil shampoo, the Honey mask, the Super Fruit smoothie which is exactly what I needed as the Curl Enhancing smoothie doesn't work for me. Also the high porosity gel which has now replaced Kinky Curly Custard as my fav gel.


----------



## fendifemale

Pquiles- *hugs*


----------



## pquiles

fendifemale said:


> Pquiles- *hugs*





Ladybug09 said:


> Oh no pquiles! I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. My condolences to you and your family.





pquiles said:


> Thank you D.C.-Cutie.  He passed away 4 OCT 16 and I have been struggling to find my way ever since.  Nothing really brings me any joy or comfort anymore, but I still try and make it through each day.





Rikireads said:


> Pquiles,  So sorry for your loss! Sending prayers and hugs!



D.C., ladybug09, Fendifemale and Rikireads, thank you for your kind words, I do really appreciate it.


----------



## Kansashalo

pquiles said:


> Thank you D.C.-Cutie.  He passed away 4 OCT 16 and I have been struggling to find my way ever since.  Nothing really brings me any joy or comfort anymore, but I still try and make it through each day.


I just wanted to reach through the interwebs and give you a hug. One day at a time.....


----------



## sdkitty

I just want to rant about all the negativity toward NC hair.  Yesterday I was watching Kelly & Ryan.  They had a makeover segment.  The woman was a young biracial woman.  She was pretty and had natural hair.  The hair wasn't shaped very well but could have been improved with a good haircut.  Instead of course they straightened it.  And lightened the color.  She was happy - said now she looked like her mother.  This seems to happen 99% of the time with makeovers.  Don't these people know anything about NC hair?  
Rant over.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sdkitty said:


> I just want to rant about all the negativity toward NC hair.  Yesterday I was watching Kelly & Ryan.  They had a makeover segment.  The woman was a young biracial woman.  She was pretty and had natural hair.  The hair wasn't shaped very well but could have been improved with a good haircut.  Instead of course they straightened it.  And lightened the color.  She was happy - said now she looked like her mother.  This seems to happen 99% of the time with makeovers.  Don't these people know anything about NC hair?
> Rant over.


I think it's more like 100% of the time they don't know what to do with out hair!  So it's easier to straighten it.. sadly.


----------



## sdkitty

DC-Cutie said:


> I think it's more like 100% of the time they don't know what to do with out hair!  So it's easier to straighten it.. sadly.


I don't get it.  It's insulting.  Don't they remember Oprah's curls?  Even if a woman has hair that's more frizzy than Oprah's, it can be shaped into a style that looks good.  
I get more compliments on my NC hair than on anything else about me, yet I have women tell me all the time they have curly hair and they never wear it curly.


----------



## skyqueen

pquiles said:


> Thank you D.C.-Cutie.  He passed away 4 OCT 16 and I have been struggling to find my way ever since.  Nothing really brings me any joy or comfort anymore, but I still try and make it through each day.


Dear Pquiles...no words can express the sorrow you must be going through, especially this month.
So I won't try. Just sending prayers. I love this poem and hope it helps.


----------



## fendifemale

Protective styling for my mom's memorial celebration.


----------



## fendifemale

So you can get a better idea of what's going on.


----------



## Kansashalo

That's CUTE!  

Now that its winter, I stay in blowouts/flatirons. I'm sure its an old wives tale that's rooted in my upbringing, but I swear if I go outside in the winter with damp hair, I will get sick lol


----------



## sdkitty

Kansashalo said:


> That's CUTE!
> 
> Now that its winter, I stay in blowouts/flatirons. I'm sure its an old wives tale that's rooted in my upbringing, but I swear if I go outside in the winter with damp hair, I will get sick lol


makes sense to me if you live in a cold climate......I wouldn't go out with damp hair in real cold weather
Cold where we live isn't that cold (except maybe sometimes in the early morning)


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> That's CUTE!
> 
> Now that its winter, I stay in blowouts/flatirons. I'm sure its an old wives tale that's rooted in my upbringing, but I swear if I go outside in the winter with damp hair, I will get sick lol


I’m with you. Except I’m afraid my hair will freeze. Lol

So yesterday I got my hair twisted with human hair. So I can stay off heat until March/April. 

I got this style.


----------



## pquiles

Kansashalo said:


> That's CUTE!
> 
> Now that its winter, I stay in blowouts/flatirons. I'm sure its an old wives tale that's rooted in my upbringing, but I swear if I go outside in the winter with damp hair, I will get sick lol



Not a take at all.  I got sick that way...I was out in the cold for 7 hours with hat on and still got really sick.  Still recovering.


----------



## Kansashalo

DC-Cutie said:


> I’m with you. Except I’m afraid my hair will freeze. Lol
> 
> So yesterday I got my hair twisted with human hair. So I can stay off heat until March/April.
> 
> I got this style.
> View attachment 3914399



ohhhhh, I LOVE those twists!



pquiles said:


> Not a take at all.  I got sick that way...I was out in the cold for 7 hours with hat on and still got really sick.  Still recovering.



I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## boysshorthair

You can check it here to get more updates.


----------



## pquiles

Kansashalo said:


> ohhhhh, I LOVE those twists!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better soon!



Thank you. I did.  I no longer go out with wet hair.  I’m Wiggin it this winter.


----------



## Kansashalo




----------



## Kansashalo

Ok, so how are you ladies doing?  The #rona has me wearing wash-n-go's since March (when I started sequestering at home lol) so I've been struggling with doing more with my hair aside from two pontails (a la Bow from Blackish) or a simple bun.  I'm not comfortable to go back to my stylist or anyone else right now lol

What are you ladies doing to make it through the shutdown?  

OAN:  I fell for the hype and bought Taraji's line TPH (clarifying shampoo, conditioner, leave-in spray conditioner) and I like it.  The scent is very different - more perfume like and not floral or fruity.  So far so good though.


----------



## fendifemale

Kansashalo said:


> Ok, so how are you ladies doing?  The #rona has me wearing wash-n-go's since March (when I started sequestering at home lol) so I've been struggling with doing more with my hair aside from two pontails (a la Bow from Blackish) or a simple bun.  I'm not comfortable to go back to my stylist or anyone else right now lol
> 
> What are you ladies doing to make it through the shutdown?
> 
> OAN:  I fell for the hype and bought Taraji's line TPH (clarifying shampoo, conditioner, leave-in spray conditioner) and I like it.  The scent is very different - more perfume like and not floral or fruity.  So far so good though.


Not enough, hence why my hair is dehydrated.


----------



## sdkitty

I bought coconut oil.  Tried putting on dry hair, leaving for a few hours and washing.  Didn't notice any real difference.  It does come in handy for smoothing frizz on dry hair sometimes.  Got mine in the food section at Target - much less expensive than buying the same stuff branded as a hair or beauty product.


----------



## fendifemale

sdkitty said:


> I bought coconut oil.  Tried putting on dry hair, leaving for a few hours and washing.  Didn't notice any real difference.  It does come in handy for smoothing frizz on dry hair sometimes.  Got mine in the food section at Target - much less expensive than buying the same stuff branded as a hair or beauty product.


I buy mine from Trader Joes. When it's in the hair aisle it's usually watered down. It's good for protein.


----------



## sdkitty

fendifemale said:


> I buy mine from Trader Joes. When it's in the hair aisle it's usually watered down. It's good for protein.


so people pay more for watered down product.....it's like mineral oil; if it's labeled for use on your cutting board it's expensive but if you buy it in the pharmacy dept for ingesting it's two dollars


----------



## Kansashalo

I've only bought my coconut oil from the food section (Trader Joe's lol) and almond oil - which is another one I use for my hair.


----------



## fendifemale

sdkitty said:


> so people pay more for watered down product.....it's like mineral oil; if it's labeled for use on your cutting board it's expensive but if you buy it in the pharmacy dept for ingesting it's two dollars


Yep!


----------



## sdkitty

this thread seems to have gone quiet...some of the products that were recommended may not be available now.  seems tresseme naturals may have been replaced by tresseme botanique?
any recommendations for a good moisturizing conditioner?


----------



## Love Of My Life

sdkitty said:


> this thread seems to have gone quiet...some of the products that were recommended may not be available now.  seems tresseme naturals may have been replaced by tresseme botanique?
> any recommendations for a good moisturizing conditioner?



Tweaked...the process is different but it is a game changer for me & I've tried them all


----------



## sdkitty

Love Of My Life said:


> Tweaked...the process is different but it is a game changer for me & I've tried them all


process?


----------



## fendifemale

sdkitty said:


> this thread seems to have gone quiet...some of the products that were recommended may not be available now.  seems tresseme naturals may have been replaced by tresseme botanique?
> any recommendations for a good moisturizing conditioner?


I've been using Camille Rose lavender hair mask.


----------



## Kansashalo

sdkitty said:


> this thread seems to have gone quiet...some of the products that were recommended may not be available now.  seems tresseme naturals may have been replaced by tresseme botanique?
> any recommendations for a good moisturizing conditioner?



Be careful with Tresseme.  I can't remember which line, but there are in a legal snafu at the moment regarding ingrediants in their products causing hair loss.  I wasn't paying too much attendion since I use clena/organic products, so Google probably has more info.



fendifemale said:


> I've been using Camille Rose lavender hair mask.



Ditto!


----------



## fendifemale

Just wanted to give this thread a bump. What are we doing for winter guys? What protective styles & products are you using?


----------



## fendifemale

The center/crown is growing back slowly but surely. Fibroids did a number on my hair.


----------



## sdkitty

fendifemale said:


> The center/crown is growing back slowly but surely. Fibroids did a number on my hair.
> View attachment 5267582
> View attachment 5267583


looks good
sorry about the fibroids...they affected your hormones and therefore your hair?
I just ordered As I Am cowash...haven't tried it yet.  I've only used one cowash - Hair One.  I found I got pretty good curl formation with it but wanted to try something different.


----------



## fendifemale

sdkitty said:


> looks good
> sorry about the fibroids...they affected your hormones and therefore your hair?
> I just ordered As I Am cowash...haven't tried it yet.  I've only used one cowash - Hair One.  I found I got pretty good curl formation with it but wanted to try something different.


They affected my already bad anemia. It throws off your nutrient and iron levels too.


----------



## Kansashalo

I've dealt with firboids, anemia, low ferritin before too so I know the journey as well fendifemale.   

Right now, it's silk press season for me lol  However up until 2 weeks ago, I was using product line by Jozi Curls, sold at Target and loved the results.  I'll probably go back to my wash-n-go''s after Christmas.


----------



## fendifemale

Kansashalo said:


> I've dealt with firboids, anemia, low ferritin before too so I know the journey as well fendifemale.
> 
> Right now, it's silk press season for me lol  However up until 2 weeks ago, I was using product line by Jozi Curls, sold at Target and loved the results.  I'll probably go back to my wash-n-go''s after Christmas.


Thank you so much. ♡ 
Target has become my favorite place for Camille Rose. They have the hard to find items.


----------



## sdkitty

how often do you ladies trim your hair?  I have long layered thick hair - 3a or maybe 2b.  I used to have it cut every three or four months.  when the pandemic shut everything down my hair got longer and I liked it.  now I'm only getting a trim maybe every six months.  I actually took a bit of the bottom myself a month or so ago.  I can get away with a lot with this hair.


----------



## quenie

I know ppl are against the pineapple in the winter . But my hair is still growing-like weeds and moisturized ( it may not look like it in this picture - this wash n go was a little over 2 weeks old ) .


----------



## sdkitty

quenie said:


> View attachment 5287496
> 
> 
> I know ppl are against the pineapple in the winter . But my hair is still growing-like weeds and moisturized ( it may not look like it in this picture - this wash n go was a little over 2 weeks old ) .


I like it...but I guess if it's very cold where you live, your head/ears could get cold


----------



## sibsib

I’m still rocking a twist-out/fro through the winter. It makes me feel the most like myself, I think it goes well with my favorite structured coat, and it looks cute with a little knit ear-warmer band.


----------



## sdkitty

any of you cut your own hair?  I have thick wavy/curly long hair.  I get Deva cuts but she really doesn't spend much time on it so I've been cutting it less often with her.  I'm wondering if with my hair being very long now (almost waist length when pulled straight) if the layers are that important.  I've been trimming little bits off myself and last night had DH cut one piece that was hanging down.
I kinda hate to go cheap on my biggest asset but I don't know if I need these "Deva" cuts.
I used to do my own color and now I'm having that done in the salon.  I guess that expense is the reason I'm cheaping out on the cuts.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

fendifemale said:


> Just wanted to give this thread a bump. What are we doing for winter guys? What protective styles & products are you using?



I’m sticking with my twistout! Sometimes I have the urge to switch it up, but I don’t have the patience to straighten my hair, lol.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

sdkitty said:


> any of you cut your own hair?  I have thick wavy/curly long hair.  I get Deva cuts but she really doesn't spend much time on it so I've been cutting it less often with her.  I'm wondering if with my hair being very long now (almost waist length when pulled straight) if the layers are that important.  I've been trimming little bits off myself and last night had DH cut one piece that was hanging down.
> I kinda hate to go cheap on my biggest asset but I don't know if I need these "Deva" cuts.
> I used to do my own color and now I'm having that done in the salon.  I guess that expense is the reason I'm cheaping out on the cuts.



I trim my hair every so often... when the ends are looking kinda scraggly. I haven’t gotten it professionally trimmed since like... 2016. I’m sure my hair is a few different lengths, lol, but it’s easy to hide it because my hair is usually half up or in a low ponytail, in twists.


----------



## sdkitty

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> I trim my hair every so often... when the ends are looking kinda scraggly. I haven’t gotten it professionally trimmed since like... 2016. I’m sure my hair is a few different lengths, lol, but it’s easy to hide it because my hair is usually half up or in a low ponytail, in twists.


yes, mine is easy to hide mistakes in too.....I've had times in years past (prior to dry cutting) when I got the triangle or pyramid shape but with it being so long now that doesn't happen.  If I keep cutting it I think eventually it won't have layers.  but a while back my hairdresser commented that I'd pretty much lost all my layers (with the prior hairdresser cutting it)....so maybe with long hair the layers aren't as important


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> yes, mine is easy to hide mistakes in too.....I've had times in years past (prior to dry cutting) when I got the triangle or pyramid shape but with it being so long now that doesn't happen.  If I keep cutting it I think eventually it won't have layers.  but a while back my hairdresser commented that I'd pretty much lost all my layers (with the prior hairdresser cutting it)....so maybe with long hair the layers aren't as important


interesting PF name....would that be pronounced we we Lexi Aussie?


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

sdkitty said:


> interesting PF name....would that be pronounced we we Lexi Aussie?


Yep!  Created as such because I was one of the last of my friends to get an Instagram account.


----------



## pquiles

Just realized this thread is brought to life again.  I just moved... well it's been a few months and I have not found a hairdresser yet.  So I am wiggin' it!  I experienced a lot of hair thinning and hair loss due to grief, stress and health declining... but I feel like I am on the upswing of things.  
Just glad to be back


----------



## fendifemale

pquiles said:


> Just realized this thread is brought to life again.  I just moved... well it's been a few months and I have not found a hairdresser yet.  So I am wiggin' it!  I experienced a lot of hair thinning and hair loss due to grief, stress and health declining... but I feel like I am on the upswing of things.
> Just glad to be back


Where did you move too?


----------



## pquiles

fendifemale said:


> Where did you move too?



San Antonio.  First time in over 30 years living in the city.


----------



## fendifemale

pquiles said:


> San Antonio.  First time in over 30 years living in the city.


Oh, hello fellow Texan! ♡


----------



## sdkitty

I was just watching an HBO show - Not So Pretty.  It's a few episodes and the one I just saw was about hair products.  This was focused on curly hair - mainly WOC but also white women with curly hair.  The main focus was on problems with Deva products.  Women have claimed to lose clumps of hair and also to suffer other side effects - like irregular periods, etc.

A couple of the women were influencers who had done online modelling for Deva.  In spite of their problems, they seem to still have beautiful hair (not using Deva products anymore)

I haven't really used Deva products over the years but I recently purchased the No-Poo cleansing conditioner.  I've used it a few times with no ill effects.

Part of me is saying it hasn't bothered me but another part is saying maybe this is bad stuff.

anyone using these products?


----------



## sdkitty

how refreshing to see a high profile celeb wearing her hair curly on the red carpet









						Julia Roberts Wore a 100-Carat Yellow Diamond With the Perfect Wedding Guest Shoe on the Red Carpet
					

Look of the Day for May 20, 2022 features Julia Roberts wearing a Louis Vuitton tuxedo jumpsuit with strappy black heels and a 100-carat Chopard necklace to Cannes. Shop the look, here.




					www.instyle.com


----------



## fendifemale

What are yall deep conditioning with during the summer?


----------



## quenie

fendifemale said:


> What are yall deep conditioning with during the summer?


Camille rose algae renew DC


----------



## lyoness

How did I not know about this thread?  Anyway, my favorite  hair mask is Mielle Rosemary and Mint Strengthening Mask.  It is amazing.


----------

